# 

## Redakcja

*Temat, który wywołuje dyskusję na naszym portalu www.muratordom.pl

Czy jest sens robić ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu?

ARTYKUŁ: Czy jest sens robić ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu?


Zapraszamy do dyskusji!
*

----------


## Liwko

Przy tym artykule jest sonda *"Czy wykładzina dywanowa na ogrzewaniu podłogowym to dobry pomysł?"* 80% twierdzi, że nie. Ciekawe czy choć jedna osoba miała z tym jakieś doświadczenie?...
Osobiście mam ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu. Na całym dolnym poziomie mam płytki a na górze, właśnie wykładziny dywanowe i twierdzę, że sprawdzają się świetnie. W sypialni mamy nawet grubą, włochatą, której niby się nie poleca i jest ciepło (20* tyle ile lubimy).
Najciekawsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że przy prawidłowo wykonanej i zasilanej, podłogi wcale nie są ciepłe. Są po prostu nie zimne. Jedynie podczas największych mrozów idzie wyczuć grzanie.
Jeżeli miałbym się jeszcze kiedyś budować, to na pewno w całym domu będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, jestem tego absolutnie pewien.

----------


## jasiek71

> . Ciekawe czy choć jedna osoba miała z tym jakieś doświadczenie?...


jak by ci co wypełniają ankietę mieli wykładziny lub dywany na podłogówce to te 80% było by na TAK ... :yes:  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> jak by ci co wypełniają ankietę mieli wykładziny lub dywany na podłogówce to te 80% było by na TAK ...


Jestem tego pewien  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

Chrzestniak cioci mojego wujka jest hydraulikiem i powiedział że podłogówka tylko pod kafle i pod nic innego bo będzie źle działało i nie dogrzeje. :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> Chrzestniak cioci mojego wujka jest hydraulikiem i powiedział że podłogówka tylko pod kafle i pod nic innego bo będzie źle działało i nie dogrzeje.


Wszystko zależny jak wykonana podłogówka i jaki dom (czy i jak ocieplony). Tak więc trochę racji w tym jest.

----------


## adamfcb

mam w planach polozyc podlogowke w calym domu, a ile styro powinno byc na podlodze poddasza pod podlogowka??

----------


## Liwko

> mam w planach polozyc podlogowke w calym domu, a ile styro powinno byc na podlodze poddasza pod podlogowka??



Ja dałem tylko 3cm.

----------


## fenix2

> mam w planach polozyc podlogowke w calym domu, a ile styro powinno byc na podlodze poddasza pod podlogowka??


5cm wystarczy więcej nie trzeba.

----------


## Kendra

W domku który wybuduję kiedyś tam chciałabym mieć podłogówkę wszędzie. Cudowne uczucie ciepełka pod nogami. Byłam ostatnio u znajomych, którzy mają ogrzewanie mieszane podłogówka - kaloryfery: komfort był zupełnie inny -na plus podłogówki. w pomieszczeniu z kaloryferem kombinowałam jak tu oderwać nogi od zimnej podłogi. nie znam się jeszcze na tym, ale chciałabym mieć na podłodze panele - nie wiem jescze czy istnieją takie które nadają się na podłogówkę, a moze zanim się wybuduję to takie wymyślą a ja się douczę w temacie   :smile:

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

Już wszystko wymyślili  :smile:  Rób śmiało podłogówkę.

----------


## Kendra

o to się cieszę - dziękuję za informację  :smile:

----------


## karniej18

Witam , w tym roku planuje budowę parterówki  i na 100% w całym domu będzie podłogówka .Jest naprawdę przyjemnie i ciepło , zależy kto co lubi , mam teścia  a on preferuje chłodniejsze temperatury ,więc wybrał kaloryfery .

----------


## fenix2

> Witam , w tym roku planuje budowę parterówki  i na 100% w całym domu będzie podłogówka .Jest naprawdę przyjemnie i ciepło , zależy kto co lubi , mam teścia  a on preferuje chłodniejsze temperatury ,więc wybrał kaloryfery .


TO chyba powinno być na odwrót. Bo przy kaloryferach to gorąco jest.  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Mam w całym domu podłogówkę i jest OK nie wyobrażam sobie grzejników ( no ale moze ograniczony jestem ).

----------


## Kwitko

Wydaje mi się że najbardziej krytykują podłogówkę Ci co jej nie maja  :wink:  Obecnie mamy podłogówkę i wykładzinę, ciepło jest tylko kurzy się o wiele bardziej niż w pomieszczeniach z płytkami. Ale ja nie bardzo lubię odkurzać więc może tu jest przyczyna  :wink: 
W nowym domu też wszędzie podłogówka, będą płytki i panele. Już grzejemy i ręką naprawdę trudno jest wyczuć ciepło podłogi.

----------


## bury_kocur

W poprzednim mieszkaniu miałam pół na pół podłogówkę i kaloryfery. Po tym doświadczeniu jestem za podłogówką na całości i tak też robimy w domu  :smile:

----------


## gosciu888

jezeli jest sie zakwaterowanym przez caly rok to podlogowka jest spoko :smile:  jezeli dom na wyjazdy to lepiej grzejniki :wink: 

http://komdax.com

----------


## autorus

> Wydaje mi się że najbardziej krytykują podłogówkę Ci co jej nie maja


Nie zgadzam sie, najbardzie chwalą ci którzy nie mają. Hm zaraz ja nie mam i chwale, jak sie robi edycje postu  :wink:

----------


## fleges

Mamy na 70 m mieszkaniu  ogrzewanie podłogowe które sami kładliśmy i  się sprawdza. Jest równomiernie ciepło, temperatura fajnie równo się rozkłada. Mamy na tym panele i płytki. Ale zanim tak zdecydowaliśmy faktycznie oglądaliśmy z 10 domów w których ogrzewanie było mieszane, łazienki, korytarze, kuchnia podłogowe ale  w pokojach kaloryfery - ten typ najczęściej spotykaliśmy. W łazience warto zainstalować grzejnik by suszyły się na bieżąco ręczniki.

----------


## pionan

też po całości w naszym domu podłogówka i też stanowczo wszystkich do tego zachęcam. mamy dwie drabinki w łazienkach. Z perspektywy czasu nawet tych grzejników bym drugi raz nie montował. jak wilgotny ręcznik wisi na wieszaku tuż nad podłogą, to też szybciutko wysycha.

----------


## Liwko

> nawet tych grzejników bym drugi raz nie montował. jak wilgotny ręcznik wisi na wieszaku tuż nad podłogą, to też szybciutko wysycha.


Pranie najlepiej suszy się na podłodze  :Lol:

----------


## bury_kocur

> Pranie najlepiej suszy się na podłodze


Nie ma się co śmiać - ja tak właśnie suszyłam różne rzeczy na szybko  :wink:

----------


## pionan

> Pranie najlepiej suszy się na podłodze


no tak  :big grin: 
ale ma równiez jedną wadę, którą odkryłem w nocy z piątku na sobotę. Popiłem z kolegą w piątek wieczór. Przed położeniem się do łóżka, profilaktycznie wziąłem sobie do sypialni browara. Butelkę postawiłem na podłodze i padłem w objęcia Morfeusza. W nocy, zgodnie z oczekiwaniem, obudził mnie stanowczo zbyt mały poziom płynów w organiżmie, co objawiało się przeokrótną suchością w ustach. Jakże niemiłe były odczucia, gdy przyłożyłem do ust butelkę z ciepłym piwem. Kurde, mogłem dać w sypialni grzejnik  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

E tam - wystarczyło postawić piwko na szafkę nocną  :wink:

----------


## pionan

> E tam - wystarczyło postawić piwko na szafkę nocną


jeszcze się nie dorobiłem  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> no tak 
> ale ma równiez jedną wadę, którą odkryłem w nocy z piątku na sobotę. Popiłem z kolegą w piątek wieczór. Przed położeniem się do łóżka, profilaktycznie wziąłem sobie do sypialni browara. Butelkę postawiłem na podłodze i padłem w objęcia Morfeusza. W nocy, zgodnie z oczekiwaniem, obudził mnie stanowczo zbyt mały poziom płynów w organiżmie, co objawiało się przeokrótną suchością w ustach. Jakże niemiłe były odczucia, gdy przyłożyłem do ust butelkę z ciepłym piwem. Kurde, mogłem dać w sypialni grzejnik


Znajomi często stawiają u mnie na podłodze butelki z wszelakim płynem, a ja im na to; Na grzejniku??? Fajne jest to ich zdziwienie  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> no tak 
> ale ma równiez jedną wadę, którą odkryłem w nocy z piątku na sobotę. Popiłem z kolegą w piątek wieczór. Przed położeniem się do łóżka, profilaktycznie wziąłem sobie do sypialni browara. ...


Na kaca najlepszy klin. 
Czym się strułeś tym się lecz. :tongue:

----------


## bionda

:bye: 
Ja w obecnym domu mam podłogówkę wszędzie ale mam wszędzie gres ,od remontu minęło 4 lata i niezmiennie jestem zachwycona tym rozwiązaniem.
Teraz  planujemy budowę nowego domu i już pojawił się przy stole temat ogrzewania , oczywiscie ma być podłogowe ale ja chciałabym w salonie mieć dechy ,mąż jest absolutnie przeciwny mówi,że tylko płytki ,może wypowie się ktoś kto ma wiedzę absolutną na ten temat.

----------


## colim

Witam jak sie podpiac pod te forum

----------


## fenix2

> Witam jak sie podpiac pod te forum


A co masz namyśli?

----------


## nie_zapominajka

moje dwie kuzynki, które niedawno budowały dom zdecydowały się na ogrzewanie podłogowe i jak dotąd nie żałują tej decyzji, ale jak na mój gust to te ich domy są lekko przegrzane...ja nie jestem przyzwyczajona, żeby w domu była taka temperatura jak na wakacjach w Egipcie i odnoszę wrażenie, że nie potrafią za bardzo ustawić właściwej temperatury

----------


## Liwko

> moje dwie kuzynki, które niedawno budowały dom zdecydowały się na ogrzewanie podłogowe i jak dotąd nie żałują tej decyzji, ale jak na mój gust to te ich domy są lekko przegrzane...ja nie jestem przyzwyczajona, żeby w domu była taka temperatura jak na wakacjach w Egipcie i odnoszę wrażenie, że nie potrafią za bardzo ustawić właściwej temperatury


A czym grzeją? Wszystko się da  :wink:

----------


## Regut1

> A czym grzeją? Wszystko się da


Przy podłogówce, ciepło jest inaczej odczuwalne niż przy kaloryferach. Przerabiam to na własnym przykładzie. Trzeba było widzieć zdziwienie moich bliskich  (mina bezcenna), gdy porównują odczucia, a potem porównujemy temperatury.. Upierają się że w domu z podłogówką gdzie temperaturą jest 21 C jest cieplej niż w starym budynku gdzie ten sam termometr wskazuje 23-24C.  :Smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Przy podłogówce, ciepło jest inaczej odczuwalne niż przy kaloryferach. Przerabiam to na własnym przykładzie. Trzeba było widzieć zdziwienie moich bliskich  (mina bezcenna), gdy porównują odczucia, a potem porównujemy temperatury.. Upierają się że w domu z podłogówką gdzie temperaturą jest 21 C jest cieplej niż w starym budynku gdzie ten sam termometr wskazuje 23-24C.


Promieniowanie.  :tongue:

----------


## Regut1

> Promieniowanie.


 Niedobrze  :ohmy:  Jak przeczytają że promieniuje to przestaną wchodzić do środka.

----------


## fenix2

> Niedobrze  Jak przeczytają że promieniuje to przestaną wchodzić do środka.


Może to i lepiej jak takie uparciuchy.  :wink:

----------


## Regut1

Mamusi żony nie mogę okłamywać  :tongue:

----------


## fenix2

> Mamusi żony nie mogę okłamywać


NIe, w żadnym wypadku. Nie wolno podpaść mamuście.  :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

Ja już sobie nie wyobrażam mieszkać z kaloryferami  :no:

----------


## gahan

Tyle się mówi o cieple podłogi drewnianej - więc mam w salonie parkiet, a na pozostałej części parteru płytki i  ogrzewanie podłogowe. Goście spacerują po płytkach, chwalą,że przyjemnie ciepłe , a potem wkraczają do salonu ( gdzie tylko grzejniki) i każdy zdziwiony,że taka zimna :smile:

----------


## autorus

Byłem u kumpla, wszędzie podłoga drewniana i grzejniki tylko w kuchni podłogówka. I zgadnijcie gdzie cały czas siedziałem  :smile:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Tyle się mówi o cieple podłogi drewnianej - więc mam w salonie parkiet, a na pozostałej części parteru płytki i  ogrzewanie podłogowe. Goście spacerują po płytkach, chwalą,że przyjemnie ciepłe , a potem wkraczają do salonu ( gdzie tylko grzejniki) i każdy zdziwiony,że taka zimna




Jaka zmiana? Nie masz za ciepłych tych płytek czasem? Ja tez upchnąłem  podłogówkę (płytki) gdzie się da, ale tam gdzie przebywam najwięcej mam  drewno. Nie odczuwam jakiejś zmiany czy dyskomfortu z tego powodu.  Grzejników też nie mam w salonie a braki w podłogówce zastąpiłem  ciepłymi ścianami. Gahan, parkiet leży na betonie?                         

Autorus, w kuchni to się siedzi z innych powodów, głównie łobyczajowych :big grin:

----------


## autorus

> Autorus, w kuchni to się siedzi z innych powodów, głównie łobyczajowych


To prawda, ale maja salon z kuchnią i spokojnie można siedzieć w salonie. Tylko ze tam jest zimno, mimo, że to jest to samo pomieszczenie.

----------


## bionda

> Grzejników też nie mam w salonie a braki w podłogówce zastąpiłem ciepłymi ścianami. Gahan, parkiet leży na betonie?


Co to za ciepłe sciany ,napisz coś więcej.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura



----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Tak powiększyłem zdjęcie, że nie było miejsca na komentarz :big grin: 

Ogrzewanie ścienne "po bożemu" zajmuje dużo miejsca. Rurki nie mogą być za cieple i są w dużej odległości od siebie.  Postanowiłem zrobić eksperyment, łączący wiedzę mojego hydraulika i doświadczenie zduńskie jakie zdobyłem. Powstał grzejnik (na zdjęciu w trakcie budowy), którego nie widać pod warstwą tynku. Można go nagrzewać tak jak normalne grzejniki. Natomiast oddaje ciepło jak piec kaflowy, czyli połowa przez promieniowanie. Działa z półgodzinnym opóźnieniem w stosunku do pozostałych grzejników (w sypialniach), ale "trzyma" potem jeszcze ze dwie trzy godziny. Efekt o który mi chodziło, brak widoku grzejników w części dziennej domu (salon, jadalnia, kuchnia), osiągnąłem.

----------


## Liwko

A jak wykończyłeś odpowietrznik?

----------


## gahan

> Jaka zmiana? Nie masz za ciepłych tych płytek czasem? Ja tez upchnąłem  podłogówkę (płytki) gdzie się da, ale tam gdzie przebywam najwięcej mam  drewno. Nie odczuwam jakiejś zmiany czy dyskomfortu z tego powodu.  Grzejników też nie mam w salonie a braki w podłogówce zastąpiłem  ciepłymi ścianami. Gahan, parkiet leży na betonie?                         
> 
> Autorus, w kuchni to się siedzi z innych powodów, głównie łobyczajowych


parkiet na betonie?  wiesz, w prawdzie to mąż nadzorował robotę, ale z tego co widziałam mamy beton( strop) styropian i wylewkę, a pod stropem piwnicę, ale ogrzewaną.
Być może podłogówka jest trochę za ciepła - nie wiem - przyjemnie biega mi się na bosaka, więc wejdę na parkiet to odczuwam różnicę, niewielką, ale jednak.
Latem pewnie będzie odczuwalnie chłodniejsza terakota niż parkiet.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> A jak wykończyłeś odpowietrznik?



Mała estetyczna kratka z siatką maskującą. Wygląda na wentylacyjną. W tym "kaloryferze" ze zdjęcia, akurat z drugiej strony ściany. W przerwie miedzy rurkami mam jeszcze lampki. Naładuję bakterię, spróbuję pstryknąć fotki.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> parkiet na betonie?  wiesz, w prawdzie to mąż nadzorował robotę, ale z tego co widziałam mamy beton( strop) styropian i wylewkę, a pod stropem piwnicę, ale ogrzewaną.
> Być może podłogówka jest trochę za ciepła - nie wiem - przyjemnie biega mi się na bosaka, więc wejdę na parkiet to odczuwam różnicę, niewielką, ale jednak.
> Latem pewnie będzie odczuwalnie chłodniejsza terakota niż parkiet.


Zastanawiałem się, czy przyczyna nie tkwi w betonie. Ja mam dechy na legarach i wełnę miedzy nimi. Ale może to tylko kwestia odczuć. Tak jak schodząc z pięterka,  zazwyczaj odczuwa się chłód, mimo, że na dole jest ciepło.

----------


## Liwko

> Tak jak schodząc z pięterka,  zazwyczaj odczuwa się chłód, mimo, że na dole jest ciepło.


A to tylko odczuwam podczas palenia w kominku, przy samej podłogówce nigdy  :wink:

----------


## gahan

Nie, nie , ja nie odczuwam różnicy  temp. tak ogólnie, bo w domu jest przyjemnie ciepło. Chodzi mi o takie subiektywne odczucie przechodząc gołą stopą  z ciepłej płytki na chłodniejszy parkiet.
Latem odczucia były odwrotne - przy nieogrzewanych płytkach parkiet wydawał się cieplejszy.


Mieszkam krótko, a w starym domu nie miałam podłogówki, więc nie bardzo się orientowałam się w  jej  "dobrodziejstwie" . Kiedyś w bardzo mroźny dzień weszłam do kościoła, którego nie znałam wcześniej. Zmarznięta uklękłam i  nagle zrobiłam się taka pobożna ,że już nie chciałam wstawać z kolan  :smile:  Było mi tak przyjemnie cieplutko,że gdyby nie ludzie pewnie bym usiadła na podłodze  :smile:   Oczywiście mieli ogrzewanie podłogowe, a ja wróciłam do mojej chałupy i od progu wołam do męża,że ja też tak chcę ... ( oczywiście nie klęczeć  :smile:   )

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Oby tylko Bogusław nie znalazł tego wątku...

----------


## Liwko

> Oby tylko Bogusław nie znalazł tego wątku...


Chyba w swoim temacie ma wystarczającą wojenkę  :big grin:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Ale to dzielny wojownik, daje radę   :roll eyes:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Oby tylko Bogusław nie znalazł tego wątku...


Trzy razy przez lewe ramię proszę  :roll eyes:

----------


## colim

forumowiczu wielkim sercem prosze o pomoc bo jestem tu zielony i je wiem jak smigac po tym forum

----------


## niezapominajka

Witam, 
Mamy dylemat - czy podłogówka czy ogrzewanie mieszane- podłogówka i grzejniki. Jeszcze decyzja nie zapadła...  
Mam pytanie do osób, które już jakiś czas mają podłogówkę- czy to prawda, że podłoga bardziej się kurzy i zbierają się po kątach "koty"?

----------


## r.tyrman

> Witam, 
> Mamy dylemat - czy podłogówka czy ogrzewanie mieszane- podłogówka i grzejniki. Jeszcze decyzja nie zapadła...  
> Mam pytanie do osób, które już jakiś czas mają podłogówkę- czy to prawda, że podłoga bardziej się kurzy i zbierają się po kątach "koty"?


Nie śledzę cię  :smile: . Podłogówka 100%. Jak nie sprzątasz to masz koty w nosie albo w kątach  :wink: .

----------


## bionda

Co do kotów to owszem ,zbierają się  ale mamy odkurzacze,prawda?
A po myciu cieplutkie kafelki szybciutko wysychają- to na plus

No i co Panie ,Panowie kto wie ile procent ciepła zatrzymuje drewno na podłodze????

Ale ogrzewane ściany rozwiązują ten problem tylko czy taki ogrzewany tynk nie pęka???

No i minusy widzę takie,że kawał ściany nie nadaje się do postawienia mebla , zawieszenia obrazu a jak się zapomni gdzie lecą rury i postanowi się wstrzelić z kołkiem to :spam:

----------


## bionda

A rzeczony wyżej Bogusław to jest za czy przeciw?
Bo  ja ty nowa jezdem

----------


## Małgoś83

witam..i ja dołączam do tych, którzy mają dylemat odnośnie ogrzewania podłogowego..niestety nie mam w tym temacie obeznania i ostatnio mężowi mówiłam ze podłogowe chce mieć w kuchni i łazience..dziś po przeczytaniu Waszych postów na 99% chce w całym domu.. tylko mam jedno pytanie..która opcja jest bardziej kosztowna? w sensie rozprowadzenie..ogrzewanie kaloryferami czy podłogowe?

----------


## Liwko

> ...która opcja jest bardziej kosztowna? w sensie rozprowadzenie..ogrzewanie kaloryferami czy podłogowe?


Jak kupisz tanie grzejniki to podłogówka wyjdzie nieco drożej, jak kupisz droższe grzejniki to wyjdzie taniej.
Materiały na 130m2 to około 4tyś, a za robocizną biorą bardzo różnie.

----------


## pionan

Małgoś, odpowiem Ci na swoim przykładzie.
Dom o powierzchni ok. 120m2 po podłogach.
Koszt materiału na podłogówkę:
- folia pod rurę, 2 rolki - ok. 200zł
- rura PEX-AL-PEX COMAP ok. 800 mb - 2000 zł
- spinki do rur - nie pamiętam, ale powiedzmy 100 zł
- 2 skrzynki z rozdzielaczmi 7-obwodowymi COMAP, tylko rotametry, bez żadnych bajerów - nie pamietam, powiedzmy 1000 zł
RAZEM ok. 3000 zł. materiał raczej z firmowy, bo przecież można kupić np w casto jakąś tanią rurę za 1,50 mb.

Robocizna - nie wiem, płaciłem za całosc robót - woda, kanaliza, razem z przyłączami, rozłożenie styro, folii i rurek, spiecie tego w rozdzielaczach, cała kotłownia z rozruchem kotła, osobny układ na dwie drabinki w łazienkach - 4 tys. złotych.

----------


## Małgoś83

*Liwko* otóż to..wszystko zależy od materiału i fachowca..

*pionan* dzieki za szczegółową odpowiedż :wink:  ta opcja cieplutkiej podłogi jest tak kusząca, że raczej sie skuszę na całości domu :smile:  

teraz jeszcze tylko musze wybrać odpowiedni piec ale to już inny wątek ;d

----------


## Liwko

Po pierwsze piec ci będzie raczej potrzebny w kuchni a w kotłowni kocioł :smile:  Po drugie po co komu w XXI wieku kocioł w kotłowni? A po trzecie podłoga nie powinna być cieplutka, powinna nie być zimna. Jedynie w łazienkach powinno się wyczuwać efekt grzania.

----------


## pionan

[QUOTE=Liwko;Po drugie po co komu w XXI wieku kocioł w kotłowni?[/QUOTE]
do ogrzewania??

----------


## Liwko

> do ogrzewania??


Może. Tylko po co skoro można inaczej  :wink: 
No chyba że mówisz o kotle na gaz. To co innego :smile:

----------


## pionan

można, albo nie można. Zależy od punktu widzenia i siedzenia  :smile:

----------


## Małgoś83

hmm..piec w kuchni mam teraz..kaflowy...i nie mogę się już doczekać kiedy w końcu się go pozbędę..wiem, że niektórzy pewnie napisaliby, że jestem dziwna bo to marzenie nie jednej gospodyni ale mając lat 30 i żyjąc ciągle w takich warunkach chce się trochę innego klimatu w domu :wink: 
na pewno będziemy ogrzewać drewnem i węglem..więc jakiś piec do centralnego trzeba mieć;d

----------


## Liwko

Skoro to lubicie to nie mam więcej pytań.
Starczy  :offtopic:

----------


## pionan

powiem Ci Małgos, że jakbym miał duży dom i przekonał do tego żonę, to chciałbym mieć taki piec w kuchni. pamiętam z dzieciństwa placki, z ciasta robionego na makaron, pieczone bezpośrednio na płycie. Ryż z jabłkami z dochówki. Stary koń ze mnie, ale na samą myśl, to jeszcze dziś ślinka mi cieknie  :smile:

----------


## Małgoś83

*Liwko*  :tongue: 
*
pionan* to racja..posiłki z takiej kuchni są o niebo lepsze niż gotowane na gazie.. a te placki to i ja pamiętam hehe..smaczne.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Witam, 
> Mamy dylemat - czy podłogówka czy ogrzewanie mieszane- podłogówka i grzejniki. Jeszcze decyzja nie zapadła...  
> *Mam pytanie do osób, które już jakiś czas mają podłogówkę*- czy to prawda, że podłoga bardziej się kurzy i zbierają się po kątach "koty"?


To przeczytaj:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3%B3wki+wodnej

Zwracaj uwagę na to co piszą użytkownicy podłogówki, a nie ci, którzy słyszeli że...  :roll eyes:

----------


## niezapominajka

Dzięki, cieszynianka, juz wiem tyle, ze na dole będzie podłogówka i w salonie kamień. Chciałam dechy, ale coś za coś. 
Na górze bedzie pewnie mieszane, bo z desek całkowicie nie umiemy z mężem zrezygnować a paneli jakoś nie chę. Ale oczywiscie poczytam i wreszcie musimy podjąć wiążącą decyzję. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## Liwko

A czym będziecie grzać?

----------


## malux20

zostaw grzejniki tylko w łazienkach
ktoś tu mówił o drewnie na podłogówdze
no u mnie fajnie 15mm drewna grzeje

----------


## cieszynianka

> Dzięki, cieszynianka, juz wiem tyle, ze na dole będzie podłogówka i w salonie kamień. Chciałam dechy, ale coś za coś. 
> Na górze bedzie pewnie mieszane, *bo z desek całkowicie nie umiemy z mężem zrezygnować* a paneli jakoś nie chę. Ale oczywiscie poczytam i wreszcie musimy podjąć wiążącą decyzję. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.


Podłogówka i deski się nie wykluczają. 
Tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...odlog%C3%B3wka

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...B3wka-a-panele

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...tymi-bzdurami-

 :wink:

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## Dominik bfc

zamiast mixować podłogówkę z grzejnikami lepiej ułożyć gęściej pętle (np.8-10cm odstęp nie 15) dojdzie nie duży koszt rury i parę litrów wody w systemie a różnica w nagrzewaniu diametralna! poza tym po co dodatkowy koszt na grzejniki zawory punkty dla hydraulika - no chyba że nie lubicie wydawać pieniędzy na co innego. Jeżeli już decydujesz się na piec to bardziej idz w stronę drzewa np. zagazowujący drewno poza tym jest mniej syfu niż z węglem no chyba że lubicie. A po pierwsze i najważniejsze to IZOLACJA-OCIEPLENIE, następnie dobra automatyka a komfort i rachunki mozże będą na oczekiwanym poziomie....

----------


## Liwko

> A czy to ma jakieś znaczenie? Gaz ziemny, ewentualnie ekogroszek.


No ma, ma. Jeżeli będziecie grzać gazem ziemnym i koniecznie upieracie się przy grzejnikach w sypialni, to warto te grzejniki przewymiarować i zasilać je tą samą temperaturą co podłogówka. W tym momencie wykorzysta się moc kondensata.
Przy groszku nie ma to znaczenia, zapewne kocioł jak zwykle będzie i tak przewymiarowany.

Ps. Dlaczego podłogówka ma nie dać rady? Przecież to największy grzejnik z możliwych  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Po pierwsze piec ci będzie raczej potrzebny w kuchni a w kotłowni kocioł Po drugie po co komu w XXI wieku kocioł w kotłowni? A po trzecie podłoga nie powinna być cieplutka, powinna nie być zimna. Jedynie w łazienkach powinno się wyczuwać efekt grzania.


Masz rację z tą temperatura podłogówki.Powiedziałbym nawet ,że powinna robić wrażenie zagrzanej  :wink:  właśnie w łazienkach..Mam sąsiada ,który w chałupie ma tylko podłogówkę,Powiem ,że w zimie efekt cieplny jest zupełnie inaczej odczuwalny.Latem za to uczucie chłodu jest powalające.Dodałbym tylko jeszcze jedno tym którzy mają dylemat ile tej podłogówki mieć?Ów sąsiad asekuracyjnie w ścianach poprowadził  instalację, zaślepił ją korkami-zaślepkami i w razie "W" gdyby z podłogówką było coś nie tak wiesza grzejniki i już. :wink: 

p.s
ja osobiście mam podłogówkę w kuchni ale nie pod szafkami,hallu ,przedpokoju obu łazienkach i kawałek w czystej kotłowni sercu mego domu.

----------


## autorus

jaka powinna być temp zasilania?

----------


## Liwko

> jaka powinna być temp zasilania?


W największe mrozy dochodzi u mnie do 35* i jest zasilana 24h

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

To widok grzejnika po wykończeniu (otynkowaniu). Przy zastosowaniu właściwej technologi nic nie pęka, a nagrzewa się nawet do 80 stopni. Miejsca nie zajmuje tyle co typowe ścienne ogrzewanie, więc z wieszaniem obrazów nie widzę problemu. Błędom było danie nad grzejnikiem płyty GK. Płytami wykończyłem otoczenie grzejnika i na styku mi pękło. Podczas malowania błąd zostanie naprawiony.


.

----------


## Karlsen

> jaka powinna być temp zasilania?


Mam ustawioną krzywą grzewczą 35*C przy temperaturze zewnętrznej -23*C. Przy obecnej temp. zewnętrznej -4*C kocioł pokazuje temp. zasilania 27*C.

----------


## namira

mam podłogówkę na calym parterze i kominek z dgp,na poddaszu tylko w łazience,w trzech sypialniach na gorze mam grzejniki,które są i tak ciągle zakręcone,czasem ustawiane na1,w kominku palimy okazjonalnie,może ze cztery razy w tym sezonie,albo podłogówka albo kominek-gdy dziala to razem jest za ciepło i powietrze za suche,stwierdzam,że mam bardzo ciepły dom a i zima jak dotąd łagodna,jestem zadowolona z takiego rozwiązania i drugi raz zrobiłabym tak samo

----------


## autorus

U mnie w projekcie jest właśnie 35st przy -20st. Ale swego czasu czytałem, że chyba u Piczmana musiał zredukować temp do 27st bo w chacie było za gorąco  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> U mnie w projekcie jest właśnie 35st przy -20st. Ale swego czasu czytałem, że chyba u Piczmana musiał zredukować temp do 27st bo w chacie było za gorąco


Pytanie przy jakiej temperaturze. Jeżeli przy dużych mrozach (-20) zasilał temperaturą +27* no to szacun.

----------


## autorus

tego niestety nie wiem, a postu nie znajdę.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> To widok grzejnika po wykończeniu (otynkowaniu). Przy zastosowaniu właściwej technologi nic nie pęka, a nagrzewa się nawet do 80 stopni. Miejsca nie zajmuje tyle co typowe ścienne ogrzewanie, więc z wieszaniem obrazów nie widzę problemu. Błędom było danie nad grzejnikiem płyty GK. Płytami wykończyłem otoczenie grzejnika i na styku mi pękło. Podczas malowania błąd zostanie naprawiony.
> 
> 
> .


a gdzie tu jest o podłogówce??? :Confused: .Nie śledzę tego wątku to nie kumam o co ci chodzi i komu odpowiadasz??? :roll eyes:

----------


## niezapominajka

Dzięki Cieszynianka za linki. Ja szukam skrupulatnie wśród desek trójwarstwowych w internecie., przejrzałam wątki ale... niestety mój mąż stwierdza, że albo podłogówka i płytki albo drewno i kaloryfery. Koniec, kropka. Ja najchętniej połączyłabym obie te opcje. Niestety, nie mogę męża przekonać do drewna na podłogówce. A uwierz mi, że ostro próbuję. Niestety, w tym temacie jest uparty jak... wół...

----------


## AnnaP.

> Dzięki Cieszynianka za linki. Ja szukam skrupulatnie wśród desek trójwarstwowych w internecie., przejrzałam wątki ale... niestety mój mąż stwierdza, że albo podłogówka i płytki albo drewno i kaloryfery. Koniec, kropka. Ja najchętniej połączyłabym obie te opcje. Niestety, nie mogę męża przekonać do drewna na podłogówce. A uwierz mi, że ostro próbuję. Niestety, w tym temacie jest uparty jak... wół...



Ja mam podłogówkę wszędzie, na dole gres, na górze parkiet trójwarstwowy i jest rewelacyjnie. W drewnie nie ma żadnych rozschnięć, przewodzi ciepło doskonale. Nigdy w życiu nie zgodziłabym sie na szpecące kaloryfery. Wiem, wiem, niektóre są dekoracyjne, ale ich cena....

----------


## bionda

```

[HTML][CODE]niestety mój mąż stwierdza, że albo podłogówka i płytki albo drewno i kaloryfery. Koniec, kropka. Ja najchętniej połączyłabym obie te opcje. Niestety, nie mogę męża przekonać do drewna na podłogówce. A uwierz mi, że ostro próbuję. Niestety, w tym temacie jest uparty jak... wół...[/CODE][/HTML] 


```


Jak ja Cię dobrze rozumiem , ja już poszłam na kompromis i powiedziałam, że jak nie dechy to łupek ,mąż się za głowę chwyta :sick:

----------


## _Trynity_

My już drugą zimę żyjemy z podlogówką w całym domu. Nie tęsknię za kaloryferami i jakbym znów miala budować to też bym zrobiła podłogowkę. Też mieliśmy zgryz co na to dać, bo mąż chciał plytki ale osiągneliśmy kompromis i mamy w całym domu oprócz łazienek i wiatrołapu panel quick stepa. Temperatura na zasilaniu 32 wraca 28 jak jest bardzo zimno, tak to kolo 30. W domu 22 stopnie, łazienki 24. Temperatura na podlodze oczywiście niewyczuwalna - po prostu jak to ktoś napisal nie jest zimna. Wszędzie mamy sterowniki więc jest ekonomicznie. Rurki ułożone gęsto jak do pompy ciepła, którą byc może kiedyś założymy. Na razie olej. Dom ok.100m parterowy.
Wcześniej mieszkaliśmy w domu z kaloryferami - ogrzewal nas PEC, w domu jak było 20 st to był już szał. Rachunki 500/mc  :Confused:  tyle ode mnie - kaloryferów nigdy więcej.

----------


## mario_op

> Chrzestniak cioci mojego wujka jest hydraulikiem i powiedział że podłogówka tylko pod kafle i pod nic innego bo będzie źle działało i nie dogrzeje.


Mam w domu tylko podłogówkę, prawie 250m2 i ani jednego grzejnika. Na parterze ma płytki i panele ułożone na macie z piaskiem kwarcowym, a na piętrze deski 3 warstwowe, też na macie. Nawet w największe mrozy nie ma żadnego problemu z ogrzewaniem. Dom jest dobrze docieplony 20cm styropianu na ścianach i od 25do ponad 40cm na płaskim dachu. Oczywiście wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem. Gdybym budował jeszcze raz to też z podłogówką w całym domu.

----------


## mario_op

> Ja w obecnym domu mam podłogówkę wszędzie ale mam wszędzie gres ,od remontu minęło 4 lata i niezmiennie jestem zachwycona tym rozwiązaniem.
> Teraz  planujemy budowę nowego domu i już pojawił się przy stole temat ogrzewania , oczywiscie ma być podłogowe ale ja chciałabym w salonie mieć dechy ,mąż jest absolutnie przeciwny mówi,że tylko płytki ,może wypowie się ktoś kto ma wiedzę absolutną na ten temat.


Drewno na podłogówce sprawdza się super. Musi być tylko odpowiednio dobrane. Ja mam położne deski 3 warstwowe z jesionu grubości chyba 13 lub 14 mm, pod deskami specjalna mata dedykowana do podłogówki z piaskiem kwarcowym (bardzo dobrze przewodzi ciepło). Ale razem z żoną zdecydowaliśmy, że drewno będzie tylko na piętrze. W salonie połączonym z jadalnią są płytki. Chodząc latem na taras i z powrotem nie niszczą się tak jak drewno, no i można tańce urządzać nawet w szpilkach  :Smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> niestety mój mąż stwierdza, że albo podłogówka i płytki albo drewno i kaloryfery. Koniec, kropka. Niestety, w tym temacie jest uparty jak... wół...


No ja też z takim "wołem" walczyłam, który nie chciał podłogówki w sypialniach. Ja z kolei nie chciałam żadnego kaloryfera, chyba, że po moim trupie. Stanęło na kompromisie - w sypialniach ścienne  :wink:

----------


## eniu

> No ja też z takim "wołem" walczyłam, który nie chciał podłogówki w sypialniach. Ja z kolei nie chciałam żadnego kaloryfera, chyba, że po moim trupie. Stanęło na kompromisie - w sypialniach ścienne



No to pół biedy....mogło być bez sypialni... :popcorn:

----------


## cieszynianka

> No to pół biedy....mogło być bez sypialni...


Albo z moim trupem  :wink:

----------


## niezapominajka

Mam jeszcze kilka dni na przekonywanie idącego w zaparte męża.  Niestety, mój hydraulik utwierdził go w przekonaniu, ze na podłogówkę absolutnie nie dawać drewna! 
 Wiem, wiem... Można zmienić hydraulika- ale to musi być wspólna decyzja, o tym sama nie zadecyduję.   Nie mam juz siły walczyć o każdy kawałek domu (podłogi)...  
Przytaczam mu Wasze wypowiedzi i opinie znalezione w sieci, ale jak o scianę! Najwyżej na poddaszu w pokojach będą kaloryfery- trudno... Obecnie w bloku tez je mam, może przezyję...i nie będzie tak źle.
A jesli chodzi o kamien w salonie, to znajoma też mnie przekonywała, że wychodzi się na taras,  z tarasu na ogród i że będzie dla mnie wygodniej z kamienną posadzką... Zakończyła stwierdzeniem, że: "kochana, do najmłodszych nie należymy a będziemy juz tylko starsze. Przelecisz mopem i po sprawie"...

----------


## cieszynianka

> Mam jeszcze kilka dni na przekonywanie idącego w zaparte męża.  Niestety, mój hydraulik utwierdził go w przekonaniu, ze na podłogówkę absolutnie nie dawać drewna!


To może ścienne zamiast kaloryferów  :roll eyes:

----------


## niezapominajka

To już, podejrzewam, nie przejdzie, zwłaszcza, że mamy już tynki...

----------


## cieszynianka

> To już, podejrzewam, nie przejdzie, *zwłaszcza, że mamy już tynki*...


To raczej po ptakach  :roll eyes:

----------


## colim

Fenix jestem zielony z tego forum jak to dziala jak zapytac niewiem pisac jakies posty czy co

----------


## fenix2

> Fenix jestem zielony z tego forum jak to dziala jak zapytac niewiem pisac jakies posty czy co


Dokładnie jest to zwykłe forum. 
Piszesz posty. Zadajesz pytania. Są odpowiednie działy. NP. interesuje Cię ogrzewanie to wchodzisz w http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...?68-Ogrzewanie i zakładasz nowy Temat lub dołączasz się do istniejącego o podobnej tematyce.

----------


## Kendra

Niezapominajka - musisz walczyć  :big grin:  ja mojego męża przekonałam :smile:  ostatnio ktoś mu wbił klina w głowę że w sypialniach się nie robi podłogówki bo "tylko koty lubią spać na kaloryferach" no to mu powiedziałam że właśnie takim kotem jestem a on może spać pod kocem jak mu będzie ciepło a zaoszczędzi sobie słuchania mojego codziennego narzekania  :big grin:  Ty też musisz mieć prawo do tego na czym Tobie zależy. powodzenia!! ( aha - gdzieś tu na forum przeczytałam że mieszane ogrzewanie może kosztować drożej - nie wiem czy to prawda czy nie - nie weryfikowałam ale się tego uczepiłam i zaraz mężowi zacytowałam :wink:  )

----------


## nita83

U mnie będzie łączone, tzn w sypialniach kaloryfery. Wolałabym całościowo podłogówkę, ale to się jeszcze zobaczy. Zastanawia mnie najbardziej ciepło w sypialni. Prawie cała podłoga będzie zasłonięta, bo duże łóżko i wielka szafa. Czy jak kładziecie rurki to w całym pokoju? Czy to jest sens? grzać łóżko?

----------


## pionan

u mnie w sypialni też podłogówka. Z tym, że śpimy tak naprawde bez ogrzewania sypialni. W całym do mu na tyle ciepło - około 25 stopni, że wystarczą otwarte drzwi od sypialni w ciągu dnia i temp. oscyluje w granicach 21 stopni w tym pomieszczeniu. Na jeden dzień odkręciłem pętle. Nie szło spać, tak gorąco.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Czy to jest sens? grzać łóżko?


Zawsze możesz zrobić ścienne  :roll eyes:

----------


## wieleck

Ja jestem za ogrzewaniem w całym domu. Sam się na takie zdecydowąłem i takie będę miećw domu, który - mam nadzieje - w tym roku skończę budować  :smile:  Cały dom - mam na myśli pomieszczenia mieszkalne - bez garażu i piwniccy  :wink:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

> Ja jestem za ogrzewaniem w całym domu. Sam się na takie zdecydowąłem i takie będę miećw domu, który - mam nadzieje - w tym roku skończę budować  Cały dom - mam na myśli pomieszczenia mieszkalne - bez garażu i piwniccy  Pozdrawiam


Ja też jestem za ogrzewaniem w całym domu bo inaczej to było by zimno i lipa!  :sick: 
Albo herbatka z prądem.

----------


## firewall

Przesadzasz. Był jeden gość na FM, co liczył ogrzewanie i koszty przy 16 st. i twierdził że więcej nie ma sensu dawać bo jest to komfortowa temperatura. :roll eyes:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Przesadzasz. Był jeden gość na FM, co liczył ogrzewanie i koszty przy* 16 st.* i twierdził że więcej nie ma sensu dawać bo *jest to komfortowa temperatura*.


Chyba dla pingwina  :roll eyes:

----------


## Kendra

organizm się przyzwyczai  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> Przesadzasz. Był jeden gość na FM, co liczył ogrzewanie i koszty przy 16 st. i twierdził że więcej nie ma sensu dawać bo jest to komfortowa temperatura.


Ale do kogo pijesz?  :ohmy:

----------


## cieszynianka

> organizm się przyzwyczai


... i porośnie futrem  :wink:

----------


## fenix2

> organizm się przyzwyczai


Powiem tak w grubym swetrze można wytrzymać przy 18*. Sprawdzałem na własnej skórze. Czy i dla kogo to jest komfort to pojęcie względne.

----------


## fenix2

> ... i porośnie futrem


Zapadnie w sen zimowy.  :tongue:

----------


## Kendra

może być i tak - ale chyba uciekliśmy od tematu głównego i zaraz będą na nasz krzyczeć  :wink:

----------


## firewall

To był jakiś człowiek z podhala ( o ile dobrze pamiętam)

----------


## niezapominajka

Niestety, raczej jestem na straconej pozycji... 
Pozostanie na ogrzewaniu mieszanym, chyba że mojego męża olśni jutro. przed samym podjęciem wiążącej decyzji... A w to szczerze wątpię, niestety...

----------


## nita83

A my chyba jednak zmienimy zdanie i damy podłogówkę po całości, ewentualnie za te 4 wyjścia na kaloryfer wybulimy dla spokojności ducha. Lepiej tak niż potem sobie pluć w brodę.

----------


## cieszynianka

> A my chyba jednak* zmienimy zdanie i damy podłogówkę po całości*.


Dobra decyzja  :yes:

----------


## eniu

> Niestety, raczej jestem na straconej pozycji... 
> Pozostanie na ogrzewaniu mieszanym, chyba że mojego męża olśni jutro. przed samym podjęciem wiążącej decyzji... A w to szczerze wątpię, niestety...


Czasem lepiej zawczasu wymienić męża... :roll eyes:

----------


## fenix2

> Czasem lepiej zawczasu wymienić męża...



Męża się nie da wymienić.  :smile:  TO nie odkurzasz, że na lepszy model się wymienia. 

A co do mężów to polecam obejrzeć:

----------


## Kendra

Bongo  :big grin:

----------


## gustavv

Ja na 99% będę miał cały dom w podłogówce. Do tego piec kondensacyjny (z tego co piszą się nadaje dużo bardziej do tego ogrzewania).
Mamy z Żoną tylko parę dylematów. Czy da się poszczególnymi pokojami sterować? Np. chciałbym "wyłączyć" dwa pokoje, bo tam i tak nikt nie mieszka. W jaki sposób to można zrealizować?

----------


## Liwko

> Ja na 99% będę miał cały dom w podłogówce. Do tego piec kondensacyjny (z tego co piszą się nadaje dużo bardziej do tego ogrzewania).
> Mamy z Żoną tylko parę dylematów. Czy da się poszczególnymi pokojami sterować? Np. chciałbym "wyłączyć" dwa pokoje, bo tam i tak nikt nie mieszka. W jaki sposób to można zrealizować?


Oczywiście że możesz tak zrobić. Wystarczy przykręcić ręcznie pętle na rozdzielaczu (10 sekund), albo zainwestować w droższe sterowanie elektroniką (przy wodnej ja osobiście sensu nie widzę)

----------


## Takao

A ja może jeszcze z innej beczki - czy są osoby, które wcale nie robią ogrzewania podłogowego? Ja mieszkam w domu, który nie ma takich "luksusów" i zastanawiam się czy dać podłogówkę w budowanym domu. Widzę, że przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym sama instalacja jest droższa (mieszalniki itd.) a komfort cieplny to rzecz gustu i upodobań.

----------


## animuss

> Niestety, raczej jestem na straconej pozycji... 
> Pozostanie na ogrzewaniu mieszanym, chyba że mojego męża olśni jutro. przed samym podjęciem wiążącej decyzji... A w to szczerze wątpię, niestety...


A to dlaczego na straconej ogrzewanie mieszane to b.dobry  rozdaj ogrzewania ,grzejniki w sypialniach a podłogówka na resztę budynku.

----------


## SovietGangstar

Podłogówka w całym domu to jak dla mnie głupota. A już szczytem tej głupoty jest podłogówka w sypialni. Nasze stopy są przyzwyczajone do odczuwania chłodu a nie ciepła. Przecież stopy odpoczywają w zimnej a nie ciepłej wodzie po wzmożonym wysiłku, prawda li to? W sypialni powinno być wręcz chłodniej niż w całym domu. Człowiek lepiej się czuje a i zaoszczędzimy w ten sposób pieniądze na ogrzewaniu. Podłogówkę można zamontować do łazienki. Niektórzy jeszcze dają na przedpokój i do kuchni. I wg mnie to jest maksimum. Na wyższe kondygnacje podłogówka to też zbędna rzecz. Pamiętajcie, że ciepło z ogrzewania parteru ucieka do góry. A już całkowicie śmieszy mnie montaż podłogówki górnych pokojach nad podcieniami. 
Żeby rozwiać wątpliwości. Tak, mam ogrzewanie podłogowe. Tak, bawią się w domu małe dzieci. Nie, nie siedzimy w domu w kurtkach. Nie, nie uważam ogrzewania podłogowego za coś niezbędnego.

----------


## jar.os

To co napisane przez Ciebie to dopiero głupota ...

----------


## animuss

> jaka powinna być temp zasilania?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Liwko
> 
> 
> W największe mrozy dochodzi u mnie do 35* i jest zasilana 24h


W moim regionie  w tym roku temp spadała do  -19*C  i temperatura 
zasilania  podłogówki była  podnoszona tylko do 30*C,a temperatura grzejników do 42 *C

----------


## Karlsen

> Podłogówka w całym domu to jak dla mnie głupota. A już szczytem tej głupoty jest podłogówka w sypialni....


To masz kolego fatalnie wykonaną podłogówkę. Kiedy nie można w pomieszczeniu zrobić chłodniej, a podłoga w sypialni jest za ciepła.
Dobrze wykonana podłogówka w dobrze zaizolowanym domu jest odczuwana jedynie w łazienkach. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach odczuwamy komfort cieplny, a nie ciepłą podłogę.

----------


## Karlsen

> W moim regionie  w tym roku temp spadała do  -19*C  i temperatura 
> zasilania  podłogówki była  podnoszona tylko do 30*C,a temperatura grzejników do 42 *C


A po cóż Ci taka 38kW bestia?

----------


## Liwko

> W moim regionie  w tym roku temp spadała do  -19*C  i temperatura 
> zasilania  podłogówki była  podnoszona tylko do 30*C,a temperatura grzejników do 42 *C


Piszę o -27, bo tyle zaobserwowane było trzy lata temu. Przy -19 po prostu mniej PC pracuje w drogiej taryfie.

----------


## namira

Dla mnie zakładanie podłogówki w sypialniach na poddaszu  mija się z celem.Mam podłogówkę na parterze i w łazienkach i tam mam kafle i jest super.

----------


## jar.os

a mi jest super że nie mam ani jednego kaloryfera w domu , i nie mam problemu z meblowaniem chaty .

----------


## gustavv

> a mi jest super że nie mam ani jednego kaloryfera w domu , i nie mam problemu z meblowaniem chaty .


A nie ma problemów np. ze zbyt ciepłą sypialnią? Bo w zasadzie spotkałem się tylko z takimi "zarzutami" wobec podłogówki.

----------


## jar.os

Jest ok .

----------


## Liwko

> A nie ma problemów np. ze zbyt ciepłą sypialnią? Bo w zasadzie spotkałem się tylko z takimi "zarzutami" wobec podłogówki.


Nie ma takiej opcji. Podłogówka to taki sam grzejnik jak na ścianie tylko bardziej rozplaszczony ( :big grin: ). Rozplaszczony jest i rozmiar i temperatura. Jeżeli jest za ciepło, wystarczy przykręcić. Sypialnia po gospodarczym jest u mnie najchłodniejszym miejscem w domu (bo tak lubimy).

----------


## Liwko

> Dla mnie zakładanie podłogówki w sypialniach na poddaszu  mija się z celem.Mam podłogówkę na parterze i w łazienkach i tam mam kafle i jest super.


Skoro tam jest super, to czemu nie ma być tak wszędzie?

----------


## desmear

ale ludzie piszą bzdury o tym grzaniu stóp. najcieplejszą wodę jaką pompowałem w instalację to 27C.
Podłoga osiągała wtedy temp. ok 24C (na zewnątrz -15C), pomieszczenie 21C
Gdy się chodzi na boso, to tam gdzie nie ma podłogówki odczuwa się cholerne zimno, tam gdzie jest podłogówka delikatny chłód. Gdzie więc to przegrzewanie ?

----------


## animuss

> A po cóż Ci taka 38kW bestia?


Witam!
Tak, to wygląda trochę przewymiarowane  :wink:  , na te 450m2 do ogrzania , ale mam różne pomysły z tym związane .

----------


## animuss

> ale ludzie piszą bzdury o tym grzaniu stóp. najcieplejszą wodę jaką pompowałem w instalację to 27C.
> Podłoga osiągała wtedy temp. ok 24C (na zewnątrz -15C), pomieszczenie 21C
> Gdy się chodzi na boso, to tam gdzie nie ma podłogówki odczuwa się cholerne zimno, tam gdzie jest podłogówka delikatny chłód. Gdzie więc to przegrzewanie ?


Niekoniecznie  piszą bzdury, budynek nieocieplony ściany zgrzybiałe mokre ,okna stare itd.. czyli dom,mieszkanie z dużym zapotrzebowaniem na energię a podłoga ma ograniczoną  powierzchnię  i bzdury mogą przerodzić się w prawdę ,Pan Adolf  podpatrzył ,że Pan Jan buduje dom  i robi podłogówkę w domu ,więc przy remoncie własnej chałupy , zgniłej podłogi na gruncie kładzie 5 cm styropianu kręci rury i zalewa betonem .Czy uda się przekonać Pana Adolfa że podłoga nie parzy ?

----------


## animuss

> Dla mnie zakładanie podłogówki w sypialniach na poddaszu  mija się z celem.Mam podłogówkę na parterze i w łazienkach i tam mam kafle i jest super.


Podłogówkę można robić wszędzie ,fakt że w sypialni lepiej mieć grzejniki ale spokojnie da się żyć i mieszkać z podłogówką ,nawet obłożoną drewnem .

----------


## animuss

> a mi jest super że nie mam ani jednego kaloryfera w domu , i nie mam problemu z meblowaniem chaty .


Nigdy nie stawiałem szafy w oknie ,nawet mi to do głowy nie przyszło że można .

----------


## desmear

> Nigdy nie stawiałem szafy w oknie ,nawet mi to do głowy nie przyszło że można .


to spróbuj pociągnąć to okno do samej podłogi - co z grzejnikiem ?

----------


## fenix2

> Nigdy nie stawiałem szafy w oknie ,nawet mi to do głowy nie przyszło że można .


Ha ha ha!



> to spróbuj pociągnąć to okno do samej podłogi - co z grzejnikiem ?


Wtedy można grzejnik podłogowy.

----------


## jar.os

> Nigdy nie stawiałem szafy w oknie ,nawet mi to do głowy nie przyszło że można .


komoda ? biurko ? sofa ? łóżko ? szafka? zlew ?

----------


## animuss

> komoda ? biurko ? sofa ? łóżko ? szafka? zlew ?


Wszystkie graty jakie stawia się pod okno powinny być przynajmniej równe z wysokością parapetu ,co do zastawiania grzejnika wystarczy zostawić kilka cm nikt nie wsuwa przecież gratów za  firankę  .

----------


## gips

Tylko tam, gdzie mam płytki ceramiczne no i tez nie mebluje pod parapetem :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> fakt że w sypialni lepiej mieć grzejniki


Dlaczego???

----------


## Żona Adwalka

Na pytanie: czy jest sens robić podłogówkę w całym domu odpowiadam- JEST !!!! , teraz mam  tylko w łazience i wiatrołapie i strrrrrasznie żałuję, że nigdzie więcej. 
W następnym domu  precz z kaloryferami i zimną podłogą !!!!!

----------


## Żona Adwalka

> Wszystkie graty jakie stawia się pod okno powinny być przynajmniej równe z wysokością parapetu ,co do zastawiania grzejnika wystarczy zostawić kilka cm nikt nie wsuwa przecież gratów za  firankę  .


Na przykładzie mojego własnego biurka, które kłóci się z grzejnikiem:

1.nie mam firanki  :big tongue: , mogę spokojnie dosunąć blat do ściany
2.zostawiłam  kilka cm na grzejnik , wszystko spada,
3.zrobiłam blat biurka powyżej grzejnika- jest za wysoko, muszę mieć wyższe krzesło i podnóżek, i pod biurkiem jest gorąco, co nie jest  komfortowe.

Gdyby była podłogówka nie byłoby problemu.

----------


## jar.os

> Wszystkie graty jakie stawia się pod okno powinny być przynajmniej równe z wysokością parapetu ,co do zastawiania grzejnika wystarczy zostawić kilka cm nikt nie wsuwa przecież gratów za  firankę  .


tym bardziej na rolety ..

----------


## animuss

> Dlaczego???


Podłogówka nie  współdziała z wentylacją a kaloryfery wspomagają wentylację.

----------


## animuss

> Na przykładzie mojego własnego biurka, które kłóci się z grzejnikiem:
> 
> 1.nie mam firanki , mogę spokojnie dosunąć blat do ściany
> 2.zostawiłam  kilka cm na grzejnik , wszystko spada,
> 3.zrobiłam blat biurka powyżej grzejnika- jest za wysoko, muszę mieć wyższe krzesło i podnóżek, i pod biurkiem jest gorąco, co nie jest  komfortowe.
> 
> Gdyby była podłogówka nie byłoby problemu.


Ale to nie moja wina tylko projektanta,zdarza się też syndrom zagraconego mieszkania oczywiście oto Ciebie nie podejrzewam  :smile: 
Wszystko można utrudnić, ale i można inaczej ,te białe z dziurkami tam jest grzejnik :

----------


## Żona Adwalka

> Podłogówka nie  nie współdziała z wentylacją a kaloryfery wspomagają wentylację.


 :jaw drop:   :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:

----------


## Przeme

ja stwierdziłem, że chyba nie ma sensu w całym mieszkaniu dawać. W  łazience na pewno i  może w salonie, bo jak dzieciaki będą biegały to żeby od posadxki nie było bardzo zimno.

----------


## Żona Adwalka

> Ale to nie moja wina tylko projektanta,zdarza się też syndrom zagraconego mieszkania oczywiście oto Ciebie nie podejrzewam 
> Wszystko można utrudnić, ale i można inaczej ,te białe z dziurkami tam jest grzejnik :


Jeżeli kogokolwiek wina to moja, bo nie przewidziałam podłogówki... :smile: 

Rozwiązanie które pokazujesz jest ciekawe, ale nie rozwiązuje problemu gdy chce się mieć burko pod oknem...

----------


## cieszynianka

> *A nie ma problemów np. ze zbyt ciepłą sypialnią?* Bo w zasadzie spotkałem się tylko z takimi "zarzutami" wobec podłogówki.


Przecież można regulować temperaturę według własnych upodobań, dla każdego pomieszczenia inaczej  :roll eyes:

----------


## animuss

> Jeżeli kogokolwiek wina to moja, bo nie przewidziałam podłogówki...
> 
> Rozwiązanie które pokazujesz jest ciekawe, ale nie rozwiązuje problemu gdy chce się mieć burko pod oknem...


A ogrzewanie ścienne ,sufitowe ,na podczernień 
Wystarczy kupić biurko z pełnymi plecami przedłużanymi też ponad blat ,przecież nawet jak biurko stoi przy ścianie nikt nie opiera o nią czegoś tam po co obdzierać ścianę?

----------


## animuss

> Przecież można regulować temperaturę według własnych upodobań, dla każdego pomieszczenia inaczej


Tak można regulować temperaturą podłogówki nawet w ciągu 24 godzin ale trzeba to robić z pewnym wyprzedzeniem ,przewidywać   - zastosować sterowanie, bezwładność podłogówki jest duża  i nie zatrzyma się na kilku metrach rozpędzonego pociągu .

----------


## Żona Adwalka

> A ogrzewanie ścienne ,sufitowe ,na podczernień 
> Wystarczy kupić biurko z pełnymi plecami przedłużanymi też ponad blat ,przecież nawet jak biurko stoi przy ścianie nikt nie opiera o nią czegoś tam po co obdzierać ścianę?


Ja  opieram, np książkę...

Zgadzam się, że mogłabym kupić nowe biurko z plecami i nie opierać i nic by nie spadało  :smile: 

Ale dalej podtrzymuję swoje zdanie co do podłogówki- daje większe możliwości aranżacji wnętrza.

----------


## animuss

> Ale dalej podtrzymuję swoje zdanie co do podłogówki- daje większe możliwości aranżacji wnętrza.


Tu nie zgodził bym się jednak przykrycie  większej powierzchni podłogówki obniży skutecznie  temperaturę ,co do aranżacji  to jedno i drugie ogrzewanie ma swoje wady .

----------


## animuss

> 


Sypialnia to miejsce gdzie przez dłuższy czas przebywamy w bezruchu -śpimy.
Przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest równomierny rozkład temperatury powietrza w ogrzewanym wnętrzu więc powietrze "stoi "

----------


## Żona Adwalka

> Tu nie zgodził bym się jednak przykrycie  większej powierzchni podłogówki obniży skutecznie  temperaturę ,co do aranżacji  to jedno i drugie ogrzewanie ma swoje wady .


Niczym nie przykrywałabym- nie mam dywanów, bo nie za bardzo je lubię.

----------


## fenix2

> Sypialnia to miejsce gdzie przez dłuższy czas przebywamy w bezruchu -śpimy.
> Przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest równomierny rozkład temperatury powietrza w ogrzewanym wnętrzu więc powietrze "stoi "


Jak wentylacja jest sprawna to powietrze nie ma prawa "stać".

----------


## animuss

> Niczym nie przykrywałabym- nie mam dywanów, bo nie za bardzo je lubię.


A gdyby ktoś inny  lubił to co z tą aranżacją ?

----------


## animuss

> Jak wentylacja jest sprawna to powietrze nie ma prawa "stać".


Jaka wentylacja ?

----------


## fenix2

> Jaka wentylacja ?


Bez znaczenia byle by działała.

----------


## animuss

> Bez znaczenia byle by działała.


A która działa?

----------


## fenix2

> A która działa?


Dobrze zrobiona.

----------


## animuss

> Dobrze zrobiona.


Czyli Ci co mają ogrzewanie podłogowe mają dobrze zrobioną wentylację  .

----------


## Gryfpc

Oczywiście, że zarówno podłogówka, jak i kaloryfer mają swoje wady i zalety. Decydując się na rodzaj CO, ja stawiałem na podłogówkę, żona na kaloryfer. Jednym z argumentów przeciw, jakie przedstawiałem, była niska atrakcyjność wnętrza, dopóki żona nie pokazała  grzejników "artystycznych" (jesteśmy zwolennikami stylu retro). Stanęło na tym, że w całym domu jest podłogówka, a w łazienkach dodatkowo grzejniki ozdobne. W kolejnym domu zrobilibyśmy tak samo.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Tak można regulować temperaturą podłogówki nawet w ciągu 24 godzin ale trzeba to robić z pewnym wyprzedzeniem ,przewidywać   - zastosować sterowanie, bezwładność podłogówki jest duża  i nie zatrzyma się na kilku metrach rozpędzonego pociągu .


Była mowa o sypialni w której ma być, jak rozumiem chłodniej. Z pytania/stwierdzenia Gustawa wynikało, że w sypialni gdzie jest podłogówka musi być gorąco, a to nieprawda.  Zawsze jest możliwość ustawienia pożądanej temperatury dla każdego pomieszczenia, jeśli tylko każde jest na osobnym obwodzie.
A tak z innej beczki, to nie bardzo też rozumiem po co w sypialni różne temperatury w ciągu doby. Jeśli do spania ktoś chce mieć 18 stopni, to po co miałby na dzień mieć tam cieplej, skoro to tylko pomieszczenie do spania.
 :wink:

----------


## animuss

> Była mowa o sypialni w której ma być, jak rozumiem chłodniej. po co w sypialni różne temperatury w ciągu doby. Jeśli do spania ktoś chce mieć 18 stopni, to po co miałby na dzień mieć tam cieplej, skoro to tylko pomieszczenie do spania.


Teoretycznie tak ale potrzeby rodziny się zmieniają , patrząc np. na nasze dzieci to one sporo czasu spędzają w sypialni za dnia nie śpiąc  .

----------


## fenix2

> Czyli Ci co mają ogrzewanie podłogowe mają dobrze zrobioną wentylację  .


Skąd takie daleko idące wnioski wysnułeś!
Wentylacja ma działać niezależnie czy są grzejniki czy podłogówka źródło ciepła nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## animuss

> Skąd takie daleko idące wnioski wysnułeś!
> Wentylacja ma działać niezależnie czy są grzejniki czy podłogówka źródło ciepła nie ma znaczenia.


Czyli  Pan *Fenix2* nakazuje tym  zarządzeniem że od dziś każda wentylacja ma działać czy to jest wentylacja  grawitacyjna czy mechaniczna niezależnie od pogody .

----------


## cieszynianka

> Teoretycznie tak ale potrzeby rodziny się zmieniają , patrząc np. na nasze dzieci to one *sporo czasu spędzają w sypialni za dnia nie śpiąc*  .


Wtedy można zrobić ścienne - czas reakcji ok. pół godziny  :wink:

----------


## Gryfpc

> Teoretycznie tak ale potrzeby rodziny się zmieniają , patrząc np. na nasze dzieci to one sporo czasu spędzają w sypialni za dnia nie śpiąc  .


Przyjacielu, mam w każdej sypialni na poddaszu regulator i w każdej z nich temp. ustawiona inaczej: córcia woli w dzień 22,5°, a w nocy 22, syn na noc ustawioną ma 19, a w dzień 21,25°, a my w naszej sypialni mamy zawsze 22. Na dole, przestrzeń otwarta, czyli kuchnia, jadalnia i salon - 80 mkw, optymalna dla nas temp. to 23°. Nie wyobrażam sobie takiej sterowalności na samych kaloryferach. Przy podłogówce w każdym miejscu pomieszczenia panuje ta sama temp., a przy grzejnikach jest zbyt wielka strefowość cieplna, co w przestrzeniach otwartych jest co najmniej kłopotliwe.

----------


## fenix2

> Czyli Ci co mają ogrzewanie podłogowe mają dobrze zrobioną wentylację  .





> Czyli  Pan *Fenix2* nakazuje tym  zarządzeniem że od dziś każda wentylacja ma działać czy to jest wentylacja  grawitacyjna czy mechaniczna niezależnie od pogody .


Nie wiem co bierzesz, ale odstaw lepiej.
Dobranoc.

----------


## animuss

> Przyjacielu, mam w każdej sypialni na poddaszu regulator i w każdej z nich temp. ustawiona inaczej: córcia woli w dzień 22,5°, a w nocy 22, syn na noc ustawioną ma 19, a w dzień 21,25°, a my w naszej sypialni mamy zawsze 22. Na dole, przestrzeń otwarta, czyli kuchnia, jadalnia i salon - 80 mkw, optymalna dla nas temp. to 23°. Nie wyobrażam sobie takiej sterowalności na samych kaloryferach. Przy podłogówce w każdym miejscu pomieszczenia panuje ta sama temp., a przy grzejnikach jest zbyt wielka strefowość cieplna, co w przestrzeniach otwartych jest co najmniej kłopotliwe.


Ta właśnie wygląda sterowalność podłogówki a żeby nie było za bardzo przylukrowane  to też ma to wady ,powiem że zbyt uprościłeś opis sterowania ,rozpatrując przykładowo sterowalność temperatury w pokoju syna ,( syn na noc ustawioną ma 19, a w dzień 21,25°) nie możesz prztyknąć palcami  i przestawić temperatury a ona się zaraz  zmieni, więc są godziny a nie minuty jak przy ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym  ,kiedy twój syn ma w pokoju i 20*C  więc nie do końca piszesz prawdę .Strefowość cieplna w przyrodzie to zjawisko nagminne.

----------


## animuss

> Nie wiem co bierzesz, ale odstaw lepiej.
> Dobranoc.


Nic nie biorę za te posty robię to charytatywnie .
 Teoria teorią a  praktyka......... 
Dobranoc.

----------


## Gryfpc

> Ta właśnie wygląda sterowalność podłogówki a żeby nie było za bardzo przylukrowane  to też ma to wady ,powiem że zbyt uprościłeś opis sterowania ,rozpatrując przykładowo sterowalność temperatury w pokoju syna ,( syn na noc ustawioną ma 19, a w dzień 21,25°) nie możesz prztyknąć palcami  i przestawić temperatury a ona się zaraz  zmieni, więc są godziny a nie minuty jak przy ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym  ,kiedy twój syn ma w pokoju i 20*C  więc nie do końca piszesz prawdę .Strefowość cieplna w przyrodzie to zjawisko nagminne.


Zapomniałeś Przyjacielu, że regulator działa w oparciu o zegar, znając swój rozkład dnia, łatwo jest przewidzieć zatem kiedy podłogówka może już przestać grzać, oraz ile wcześniej zanim się obudzisz ta temp. ma być podniesiona - uwierz mi, że ta bezwładność cieplna nie jest taka straszna. Zawsze ostatecznie można pomieszczenie przewietrzyć... 
Jestem bardzo zadowolony z podłogówki w domku, a mam porównanie z kaloryferami, bo mieszkałem długie lata w bloku, również mieszkałem w kamienicy z piecami kaflowymi (to tak, jakby podłogówka z kaloryferem w jednym), ale nie zamieniłbym podłogówki na kaloryfery. Czytając Twoje posty odnoszę wrażenie, że albo nie masz doświadczenia z podłogówką, albo masz ją wykonaną bardzo niesolidnie. Już ktoś na tym forum napisał, że o podłogówce najwięcej złego mają do powiedzenia ci, co jej nie mają...

----------


## animuss

> Zapomniałeś Przyjacielu, że regulator działa w oparciu o zegar, znając swój rozkład dnia, łatwo jest przewidzieć zatem kiedy podłogówka może już przestać grzać, oraz ile wcześniej zanim się obudzisz ta temp. ma być podniesiona - uwierz mi, że ta bezwładność cieplna nie jest taka straszna. Zawsze ostatecznie można pomieszczenie przewietrzyć... 
> Jestem bardzo zadowolony z podłogówki w domku, a mam porównanie z kaloryferami, bo mieszkałem długie lata w bloku, również mieszkałem w kamienicy z piecami kaflowymi (to tak, jakby podłogówka z kaloryferem w jednym), ale nie zamieniłbym podłogówki na kaloryfery. Czytając Twoje posty odnoszę wrażenie, że albo nie masz doświadczenia z podłogówką, albo masz ją wykonaną bardzo niesolidnie. Już ktoś na tym forum napisał, że o podłogówce najwięcej złego mają do powiedzenia ci, co jej nie mają...


Nie zapomniałem ,nie ma znaczenia o której w trakcie całej doby się zmieni na te 20*C faktem jest że są długie fazy i jest to temperatura przejściowa  .
Podłogówkę mam ponad 10 lat i grzejniki też w jednym domu, wiem co piszę i też jestem zadowolony z podłogówki jak również z grzejników .
Co do kaloryferów w bloku to nieporozumienie też mieszkałem przez pewien czas ,wtedy  zawory nie działały, lub były zapieczone ,a grzejnikiem można by prasować koszulę .To jak porównywać komunę z kapitalizmem .
Zapewniam że mam podłogówkę zrobioną wręcz  z pedantyczną starannością  i doświadczenia z podłogówką do obrzydzenia.
Po prostu po tylu latach nie rajcuje mnie już tak to wszystko i na spokojnie wyciągam wnioski .

----------


## gustavv

> Przyjacielu, mam w każdej sypialni na poddaszu regulator i w każdej z nich temp. ustawiona inaczej: córcia woli w dzień 22,5°, a w nocy 22, syn na noc ustawioną ma 19, a w dzień 21,25°, a my w naszej sypialni mamy zawsze 22. Na dole, przestrzeń otwarta, czyli kuchnia, jadalnia i salon - 80 mkw, optymalna dla nas temp. to 23°. Nie wyobrażam sobie takiej sterowalności na samych kaloryferach. Przy podłogówce w każdym miejscu pomieszczenia panuje ta sama temp., a przy grzejnikach jest zbyt wielka strefowość cieplna, co w przestrzeniach otwartych jest co najmniej kłopotliwe.


Jak bardzo wzrósł koszt instalacji w przypadku posiadania regulatorów w każdym pokoju/sypialni?

----------


## Karlsen

> ... syn na noc ustawioną ma 19, a w dzień 21,25°....


Jak udaje Ci się osiągać taką amplitudę? Intensywne wietrzenie przed snem?

----------


## Liwko

animuss, często masz rację, ale czasami pieprzysz jak potłuczony. 
Wentylacja ma działać w każdym domu, urzędzie czy szpitalu. Jeżeli jest to grawitacyjna i warunki osłabiają jej działanie to należy uchylić okna. Wentylacja musi działać!!!
Idziesz ze mną o zakład, że idzie zrobić podłogówke sterowalną niemal jak grzejniki?
Dlaczego uważasz, że na podłogówkę nie wolno nic kłaść? Ja mam na niej od czterech lat grubą włochatą wykładzinę i nie widzę problemu.

----------


## animuss

> animuss, często masz rację, ale czasami pieprzysz jak potłuczony. 
> Wentylacja ma działać w każdym domu, urzędzie czy szpitalu. Jeżeli jest to grawitacyjna i warunki osłabiają jej działanie to należy uchylić okna. Wentylacja musi działać!!!
> Idziesz ze mną o zakład, że idzie zrobić podłogówke sterowalną niemal jak grzejniki?
> Dlaczego uważasz, że na podłogówkę nie wolno nic kłaść? Ja mam na niej od czterech lat grubą włochatą wykładzinę i nie widzę problemu.


Wentylacja grawitacyjna , z nią jest zawsze problem ,co robią zimą  ludzie w swoich domach ,zamykają szczelnie okna zaklejają kanały wentylacyjne uszczelniają co się da  bo kojarzy im się to najprawdopodobniej z oszczędzaniem energii  :smile:  Nowoczesne okna mają po 2-3 uszczelki ,nawet drzwi -futryny teraz są z uszczelkami ,zasada jest jedna dla wszystkich żeby coś mogło wyjść czyli powietrze to musi mieć możliwość coś wejść w to miejsce tylko gdzie te kanały nawiewowe są .Wentylacja mechaniczna to inna bajka .
Dobrze że użyłeś słowa niemal jak grzejniki ,a grzejniki napędzane wodą są różne żeliwne,stalowe ,konwektorowe.
Wpuszczając matę grzewczą bezpośrednio pod płytki można zrobić jakąś tam podłogówkę .
Nigdzie ni napisałem że niewolno nic kłaść ,ale kiedyś zastanawiałem się nad położeniem grubego parkietu z korka na posadzce ale zrezygnowałem. Wiele materiałów podłogowych, które są bezpieczne przy niższych temperaturach , po podgrzaniu na podłogówce , może emitować do pomieszczenia substancje toksyczne.     .

----------


## Liwko

> Wentylacja grawitacyjna , z nią jest zawsze problem ,co robią zimą  ludzie w swoich domach ,zamykają szczelnie okna zaklejają kanały wentylacyjne uszczelniają co się da  bo kojarzy im się to najprawdopodobniej z oszczędzaniem energii  Nowoczesne okna mają po 2-3 uszczelki ,nawet drzwi -futryny teraz są z uszczelkami ,zasada jest jedna dla wszystkich żeby coś mogło wyjść czyli powietrze to musi mieć możliwość coś wejść w to miejsce tylko gdzie te kanały nawiewowe są .


Czyli w tym wypadku mając grzejniki nie będzie problemu?

----------


## animuss

> Czyli w tym wypadku mając grzejniki nie będzie problemu?


Jeszcze raz . :smile:  

Leżąc w bezruchu -śpiąc ,kaloryfer wspomaga  ,ruch powietrza wewnątrz pokoju-mieszkania ,nawet zamkniętego szczelnie(przebiega  tam jakaś wymiana ),podłogówka nie .

Jeżeli grzejnik wspomaga ruch powietrza to  jak jest łatwiej ciągnąć wóz lekko z górki czy jak droga biegnie poziomo zakładając że jakoś tam ta wentylacja działa .
Stare domy nie zawsze współgrają i można powiązać z nowoczesną technologią,albo trzeba zastosować kilka rozwiązań na raz  .
Dla wszystkich ,którzy przypuścili na mnie  atak .
Mam prawie 250 m2 podłogówki j jestem bardzo z niej zadowolony 
jak bym miał teraz wybór zrobił bym też podłogówkę w tych samych pomieszczeniach .
Niestety każdy rodzaj ogrzewania ma zalety i wady i trzeba się z tym pogodzić.
Dlatego projektując rodzaj ogrzewania do budynku-mieszkania najlepiej dopasować go do własnych  potrzeb i potrzeb budynku  ,wtedy  jednak trzeba wiedzieć ,znać zalety i wady  każdego z nich ,a nie powtarzać jak mantrę najlepsze podłogowe  .

----------


## Karlsen

> ...Mam prawie 250 m2 podłogówki j jestem bardzo z niej zadowolony ...


Och Ty! Moją stodołę o łącznej pow. 220 m2 nazwałeś kiedyś rezydencją, a sam pewnie quadem jeździsz z salonu do kuchni po kawę!
To i tak 38kW-owa besta mi nie pasuje  :smile: .

----------


## Liwko

Mieszasz wentylacje z ogrzewaniem. Jak nie ma wentylacji to grzejnik nic nie da. Mieszanie wody w zamkniętej butelce nie powoduje jej osłodzenia.
Najpierw piszesz że ludzie zimą likwidują wentylację dla zysków a teraz piszesz, że jednak to trochę działa. Albo działa, albo nie działa, zdecyduj się.
A jeżeli trochę działa, to wiesz chyba dobrze, że zimą wentylacja grawitacyjna działa wręcz zajebiście i grzejnik czy podłogówka nie ma tu nic do rzeczy! Jeżeli wentylacja jest skopana to należy poprawić wentylacje a nie pakować grzejnik. Przecież to głupota na kółkach!!!

----------


## namira

Odpowiadając na pytanie wątku-dla jednego ma sens,dla drugiego nie.Mój wuj,człowiek wykształcony i podróżujący po niemalże całym świecie,wybudował się dwa lata temu i nie ma wcale podłogówki tylko grzejniki.W całym domu ma parkiet,jest ciepło i przytulnie.
Niektórzy uparcie forsują swoje racje jako jedynie słuszną opcję,to,że ktoś myśli inaczej nie mieści im w głowach,proponuję poszerzyć horyzonty,niech każdy wybiera jak chce i niech się cieszy,że wybrał najlepiej dla siebie.

----------


## Liwko

> Odpowiadając na pytanie wątku-dla jednego ma sens,dla drugiego nie.Mój wuj,człowiek wykształcony i podróżujący po niemalże całym świecie,wybudował się dwa lata temu i nie ma wcale podłogówki tylko grzejniki.W całym domu ma parkiet,jest ciepło i przytulnie.
> Niektórzy uparcie forsują swoje racje jako jedynie słuszną opcję,to,że ktoś myśli inaczej nie mieści im w głowach,proponuję poszerzyć horyzonty,niech każdy wybiera jak chce i niech się cieszy,że wybrał najlepiej dla siebie.


Tu nie chodzi o wybór, każdy ma swój cyrk i swoje małpy. Tu chodzi o mity dotyczące ogrzewania podłogowego. A najczęściej opowiadają je ci którzy albo tej podłogówki nie mają, albo mają ją skopaną. Ci są najgorsi.

----------


## fenix2

> Mieszasz wentylacje z ogrzewaniem. Jak nie ma wentylacji to grzejnik nic nie da. Mieszanie wody w zamkniętej butelce nie powoduje jej osłodzenia.


Dokładnie miałem to samo napisać. Ale mi się nie chce bo to jak rozmowa ch...a z butem.

----------


## animuss

> Mieszasz wentylacje z ogrzewaniem.


Właśnie wyrywkowe rozpatrywanie systemów  ,prowadzi do błędów ,trzeba patrzyć na całość jako mechanizm związany z naszą egzystencją .




> Mieszanie wody w zamkniętej butelce nie powoduje jej osłodzenia.


Nietrafne porównanie  :smile: 
Właśnie wsypanie cukru do butelki nie spowoduje osłodzenia całej wody w takim samym stosunku, 
a dopiero mieszanie spowoduje jej szybkie osłodzenie ,zabrakło zasadniczego elementu poboru tlenu  i wydalaniu dwutlenku węgla .

----------


## Liwko

:no: 
Widać nie potrafisz się przyznać do gadania głupot.

----------


## animuss

> Och Ty! Moją stodołę o łącznej pow. 220 m2 nazwałeś kiedyś rezydencją, a sam pewnie quadem jeździsz z salonu do kuchni po kawę!
> To i tak 38kW-owa besta mi nie pasuje .


Dom w centrum miasta  buduje się i w dół i w górę i gdzie się da ,ale nie mam ogródka  :sad: 
Ta 38kW-owa besta grzeje aż miło .

----------


## animuss

> Widać nie potrafisz się przyznać do gadania głupot.


Niczego nie powinno się bagatelizować co wpływa na nasze zdrowie .

----------


## Liwko

> Niczego nie powinno się bagatelizować co wpływa na nasze zdrowie .


Oczywiście, ale dojdźmy do jakiegoś porozumienia.
Skopana wentylacja w sypialni. Poprawiamy wentylacje czy wstawiamy grzejnik zamiast podłogówki?

----------


## Gryfpc

> Jak bardzo wzrósł koszt instalacji w przypadku posiadania regulatorów w każdym pokoju/sypialni?


Centralne robiliśmy w 2010 r., więc cen Ci dokładnie nie podam, ale postawiliśmy instalatorowi sprawę jasno: podłogówka ma być w największym stopniu sterowalna i regulowarna. Ostatecznie inwestycja wzrosła o jakieś 35-40 % jak nie lepiej.

----------


## Gryfpc

> Jak udaje Ci się osiągać taką amplitudę? Intensywne wietrzenie przed snem?


Intensywne wietrzenie działa na krótką chwilę. Wszystko zależy od automatyki. Po prostu parametry zostały tak dobrane, że regulator (mówiąc na chłopski rozum) odpowiednio wcześnie wyłącza/włącza zawory na rozdzielaczu. Zakładając, że wstaję o 7, a kładę się o 22, zasilanie jest więc przykręcane ok. 18, natomiast grzać zaczyna na tych pętlach ok. 4. Regulator na bieżąco zczytuje temp. zarówno powietrza w pomieszczeniu, jak i temp. samej podłogi. Tak mniej więcej tłumaczył nam to nasz instalator, co więcej, to naprawdę działa.

----------


## Gryfpc

> Jeszcze raz . 
> 
> Leżąc w bezruchu -śpiąc ,kaloryfer wspomaga  ,ruch powietrza wewnątrz pokoju-mieszkania ,nawet zamkniętego szczelnie(przebiega  tam jakaś wymiana ),podłogówka nie .
> 
> Jeżeli grzejnik wspomaga ruch powietrza to  jak jest łatwiej ciągnąć wóz lekko z górki czy jak droga biegnie poziomo zakładając że jakoś tam ta wentylacja działa .
> Stare domy nie zawsze współgrają i można powiązać z nowoczesną technologią,albo trzeba zastosować kilka rozwiązań na raz  .
> Dla wszystkich ,którzy przypuścili na mnie  atak .


Myślę, że mieszasz pojęcia wentylacji z konwekcją. Tobie chodzi o to, że leżąc w bezruchu obserwujesz, jak nad grzejnikami powietrze porusza np. firanką, podczas, gdy przy podłogówce tego nigdy nie zauważysz... To jest konwekcja, która zachodzi w obydwu przypadkach, ale nad kaloryferem działa w pionie i im bliżej źródła ciepła, tym bardziej dynamicznie ciepłe powietrze unosi się pod sufit, a zimne nie mając gdzie tak szybko uciec, opada wzdłuż sufitu, po przeciwnej od kaloryfera ścianie, ku podłodze. W przypadku podłogówki konwekcja występuje tylko w jednym kierunku - w górę. Dlaczego?! Inne temp. zasilania, przy podłogówce praktycznie wyeliminowana jest strefowość cieplna (grzeje cała powierzchnia), itp. Wentylacja nie wiele ma tu do rzeczy, a i tu mieszasz wg mnie pojęcie wentylacji z przeciągiem  :wink: 
Ale ja tylko biedny żuczek jestem...  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> Centralne robiliśmy w 2010 r., więc cen Ci dokładnie nie podam, ale postawiliśmy instalatorowi sprawę jasno: podłogówka ma być w największym stopniu sterowalna i regulowarna. Ostatecznie inwestycja wzrosła o jakieś 35-40 % jak nie lepiej.


Możesz opisać, jakie rozwiązanie zastosowałeś?
To znaczy masz jakiś sterownik, czy po porostu w każdym pomieszczeniu termostaty, a do nich podłączone elektrozawory na pętlach?

----------


## animuss

> Oczywiście, ale dojdźmy do jakiegoś porozumienia.
> Skopana wentylacja w sypialni. Poprawiamy wentylacje czy wstawiamy grzejnik zamiast podłogówki?


Tak dojdźmy  OP + WM  = sypialnia.
OP - ogrzew.podłogowe
WM - wentylacja mechaniczna

*Ciąg wentylacyjny  grawitacyjny jeżeli jest , jest :*

*W trakcie ogrzewania  podłogówką :*
rozkład temperatur jest prawie równy jednak najzimniej jest pod sufitem, więc chłodniejsze powietrze przepływając słabiej ogrzewa ścianki kanału wentylacyjnego ,słabszy ciąg.
-brak ruchu powietrza w pomieszczeniu 
-chłodniejsze  powietrze może w sobie pomieścić (rozpuścić) mniejszą ilość  wody -wydychanej pary przez człowieka .
-kładąc się do łóżka zbliżamy głowę i całe ciało  do źródła ciepła i wyższą temperaturę ,  
-wiele materiałów podłogowych, po podgrzaniu na podłogówce , może emitować do pomieszczenia substancje toksyczne. 

*Przy ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym:*
-cieplejsze  powietrze unosi się pod sufitem , więc cieplejsze powietrze przepływając lepiej ogrzewa ścianki kanału wentylacyjnego lepszy ciąg ,
-ciągły ruch ciepłego powietrza wspomaga wentylację 
-ciepłe powietrze może w sobie pomieścić (rozpuścić) dużo wody --wydychanej pary przez człowieka .wilgoć podąża w stronę kanału wentylacyjnego .
-kładąc się do łózka z automatu bez jakiejkolwiek regulacji oraz kosztów z tym związanych obniżania temperatury kładziemy  głowę i całe ciało  w niższej temperaturze.  


Następuje krążenie (cyrkulacja) powietrza po pokoju; nosi  nazwę prądów konwekcyjnych, a samo zjawisko powstawania prądów nosi nazwę konwekcji.

----------


## animuss

> Myślę, że mieszasz pojęcia wentylacji z konwekcją. Tobie chodzi o to, że leżąc w bezruchu obserwujesz, jak nad grzejnikami powietrze porusza np. firanką, podczas, gdy przy podłogówce tego nigdy nie zauważysz... To jest konwekcja, która zachodzi w obydwu przypadkach, ale nad kaloryferem działa w pionie i im bliżej źródła ciepła, tym bardziej dynamicznie ciepłe powietrze unosi się pod sufit, a zimne nie mając gdzie tak szybko uciec, opada wzdłuż sufitu, po przeciwnej od kaloryfera ścianie, ku podłodze. W przypadku podłogówki konwekcja występuje tylko w jednym kierunku - w górę. Dlaczego?! Inne temp. zasilania, przy podłogówce praktycznie wyeliminowana jest strefowość cieplna (grzeje cała powierzchnia), itp. Wentylacja nie wiele ma tu do rzeczy, a i tu mieszasz wg mnie pojęcie wentylacji z przeciągiem 
> Ale ja tylko biedny żuczek jestem...


Ciepło w ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest przekazywane  przez promieniowanie a znikomy margines przez konwekcję , wysokość wnętrza nie ma większego wpływu na komfort cieplny przebywających w nim osób. Temperatura jest najwyższa tuż przy podłodze i maleje wraz ze wzrostem wysokości.

----------


## fenix2



----------


## Liwko

Temu panu już podziękujemy. Zbyt kręci.
 Zimą wentylacja działa każda, nawet grawitacyjna. I to zdecydowanie za dobrze. I nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia czy zamontujemy grzejnik czy damy podłogówkę. Wentylacja i tak będzie hulać jak cholera. Oczywiście jak jest zrobiona poprawnie. Jeżeli nie jest to nie leczymy tego wstawiając grzejnik!
O spaniu bliżej źródła ciepła nawet nie chce mi się rozpisywać. Podłoga w sypialni ma u mnie max 26 stopni (podłoga, nie temperatura w sypialni), a grzejnik też w wielu sypialniach może być blisko łóżka a ma temperaturę znacznie wyższą. 
Powtarzasz zabobony, które kiedyś gdzieś usłyszałeś. Ja jako królik doświadczalny oświadczam ci, że po czterech latach spania w sypialni z podłogówką twierdzę, że komfort jest większy niż w wielu sypialniach w których spałem, a w których były grzejniki.

----------


## animuss

> 


Przeczytaj chociaż  to co na niebiesko nie bądź taki leniwy :

----------


## jasiek71

> w wielu sypialniach w których spałem


jak żona się dowie to już sobie "pooddychałeś "... :wink:  :big tongue:

----------


## Liwko

> jak żona się dowie to już sobie "pooddychałeś "...


Żona wie że miałem bujne życie  :wink: 
Doświadczenie zbierałem  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

To że 30% przy podłogowym przez konwekcję nie oznacza że wentylacja nie działa!
A skoro aż 30% to twoja teoria o "staniu" powietrza została obalona. 
W sypiali powinno stać co innego.  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> W sypiali powinno stać co innego.


Patrząc na jego awatar to mogą być  z tym problemy  :big grin:

----------


## Gryfpc

> Możesz opisać, jakie rozwiązanie zastosowałeś?
> To znaczy masz jakiś sterownik, czy po porostu w każdym pomieszczeniu termostaty, a do nich podłączone elektrozawory na pętlach?


Jest i jednostka sterująca i regulatory pokojowe z elektrozaworami. Problem był już za sprzęgłem, aby to zadziałało zamontowaliśmy osobne mieszacze. 
Zestaw mam taki: Vaillant ecoTEC plus VC , 2 zestawy mieszające meibesa + pompa na grzejniki, sterownik Vaillant calorMATIC VRC 630, rozdzielacze Purmo: 5 sekcji na grzejniki, 8 sekcji podłoga parter, 8 sekcji podłoga poddasze z elektrozaworami i regulatorami.  Kluczem do sukcesu był VRC 630. Efekty: kubatura domu ok. 500 m3, powierzcznia do ogrzania 180 m2, średni miesięczny rachunek z sezonu grzewczego w tym roku niecałe 400 zł (w tym cwu i gotowanie). Mnie wynik satysfakcjonuje.

----------


## jasiek71

> Efekty: kubatura domu ok. 500 m3, powierzcznia do ogrzania 180 m2, średni miesięczny rachunek z sezonu grzewczego w tym roku niecałe 400 zł (w tym cwu i gotowanie). Mnie wynik satysfakcjonuje.


ale to akurat jest zasługą małego zapotrzebowania na energię przez ten budynek, cały ten skomplikowany układ sterujący ma z tym bardzo niewiele wspólnego ... :wink:

----------


## Karlsen

> Intensywne wietrzenie działa na krótką chwilę. Wszystko zależy od automatyki. Po prostu parametry zostały tak dobrane, że regulator (mówiąc na chłopski rozum) odpowiednio wcześnie wyłącza/włącza zawory na rozdzielaczu. Zakładając, że wstaję o 7, a kładę się o 22, zasilanie jest więc przykręcane ok. 18, natomiast grzać zaczyna na tych pętlach ok. 4. Regulator na bieżąco zczytuje temp. zarówno powietrza w pomieszczeniu, jak i temp. samej podłogi. Tak mniej więcej tłumaczył nam to nasz instalator, co więcej, to naprawdę działa.


U mnie temperatura w pomieszczeniu obniża się o 1*C na 12h. Jak Tobie udaje się osiągać w dzień 21,25*C, a w nocy 19*C? Świetna automatyka  :smile: , czy słabo ocieplony budynek?

----------


## Liwko

> U mnie temperatura w pomieszczeniu obniża się o 1*C na 12h. Jak Tobie udaje się osiągać w dzień 21,25*C, a w nocy 19*C? Świetna automatyka , czy słabo ocieplony budynek?


Puszcza w rurki zimą wodę  :wink:

----------


## Gryfpc

> U mnie temperatura w pomieszczeniu obniża si o 1*C na 12h. Jak Tobie udaje się osiągać w dzień 21,25*C, a w nocy 19*C? Świetna automatyka , czy słabo ocieplony budynek?


Nie zastanawiam się nad tym, grunt, że działa, a rachunki za gaz są na zadowalającym poziomie.  :big grin:

----------


## plusfoto

U niego prawdopodobnie jest warstwa styropianu pod raczej cienką wylewką co sprzyja większej sterowalności. Gdyby dać 10 cm styro i 4-5cm anhydrytu to jest to możliwe do osiągnięcia tylko nici z II taryfy dla nas a on grzeje gazem więc mu wszystko jedno kiedy.

----------


## Liwko

> U niego prawdopodobnie jest warstwa styropianu pod raczej cienką wylewką co sprzyja większej sterowalności. Gdyby dać 10 cm styro i 4-5cm anhydrytu to jest to możliwe do osiągnięcia tylko nici z II taryfy dla nas a on grzeje gazem więc mu wszystko jedno kiedy.


I tak zapewne jest  :yes:

----------


## Gryfpc

Faktycznie na poddaszu mieliśmy poważny problem z wysokością wylewek (drzwi balkonowe były zamontowane na różnych poziomach). W niektórych pomieszczeniach trzeba było zrezygnować całkiem ze styro, a zamienić go na specjalistyczną matę izolacyjną o gr. do 1 cm. Same wylewki też mieszczą się w tej minimalnej dopuszczalnej grubości.

----------


## Karlsen

Czas, w jakim wychładza się pomieszczenie nie zależy od grubości posadzki  :smile: , ale od straty. Nawet, gdyby ogrzewał pokój grzejnikami, to w przypadku zakręcenia termostatu potrzeba czasu na obniżenie temperatury pomieszczenia o 2*C. Więc dwukrotne wahnięcia temperatury pomieszczenia na poziomie 19-21.25*C w przeciągu doby są zastanawiające.

----------


## gahan

Gryfpc  :smile:  dawno Cię nie było, witaj,

śledziłam Twój dziennik budowy, bo budowaliśmy te same domy  i gdzieś się zgubiłeś; a może reaktywujesz swój dziennik, tak dobrze Ci szło ...

----------


## Liwko

Jeżeli jest mała akumulacyjność to tak być może.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeżeli jest mała akumulacyjność to tak być może.


no mój dom raczej akumulacyjny nie jest ...
przy silnych mrozach mam ok. 0,2* spadku na godzinę więc jak dla mnie to jakaś "piana" z tymi wahnięciami pomiędzy 19 a 21* ...
obstawiam że ten cały "automat" dąży do takich nastawień, w rzeczywistości dom w porywach łapie te 21* a potem próbuje zejść do tych 19* wyłączając ogrzewanie...
przy takich ustawieniach w budynku będzie utrzymywało się średnio ok. 20* i tyle... ( dlatego takie przyzwoite zużycie gazu... :wink: )

----------


## Liwko

Chyba że puszcza w rurki zimną wodę  :wink:

----------


## Karlsen

> Chyba że puszcza w rurki zimną wodę


A czyni to inteligentna automatyka  :wink: 

Najważniejsze zadowolenie użytkownika/właściciela ze zużycia gazu.

----------


## Liwko

Dokładnie.

----------


## Gryfpc

> no mój dom raczej akumulacyjny nie jest ...
> przy silnych mrozach mam ok. 0,2* spadku na godzinę więc jak dla mnie to jakaś "piana" z tymi wahnięciami pomiędzy 19 a 21* ...
> obstawiam że ten cały "automat" dąży do takich nastawień, w rzeczywistości dom w porywach łapie te 21* a potem próbuje zejść do tych 19* wyłączając ogrzewanie...
> przy takich ustawieniach w budynku będzie utrzymywało się średnio ok. 20* i tyle... ( dlatego takie przyzwoite zużycie gazu...)


Przekonywać na siłę nikogo nie zamierzam, bo już z tego wyrosłem. Między innymi dlatego, że na tym forum jest tylu znawców/niedowiarków nie udzielam się tu tak, jak kiedyś, bo przepychanki słowne "dla zasady" nigdy do niczego nie prowadzą. Ja wychodzę z prostego założenia: jeżeli coś u mnie nie działa / nie sprawdza się, nie znaczy to, że nie może działać u innych.

----------


## jasiek71

> Przekonywać na siłę nikogo nie zamierzam, bo już z tego wyrosłem. Między innymi dlatego, że na tym forum jest tylu znawców/niedowiarków nie udzielam się tu tak, jak kiedyś, bo przepychanki słowne "dla zasady" nigdy do niczego nie prowadzą. Ja wychodzę z prostego założenia: jeżeli coś u mnie nie działa / nie sprawdza się, nie znaczy to, że nie może działać u innych.


a coś cie "zabolało"...?
gdzie napisałem coś nie po twojej myśli...
akurat wiem jak reaguje budynek z takim ustawieniem ogrzewania, tak się składa że mam NIE centralny system ogrzewania we własnej chałupie ... :wink:

----------


## Gryfpc

Zabolało to za mocne słowo, raczej rozweseliło, bo nie stwierdzając "organoleptycznie"  :wink:  poddaliście w wątpliwość moje słowa. Skoro twierdzę, że taką amplitudę temp. uzyskuję, to, uwierz mi, nie rzucam słów na wiatr... Temat mnie zaciekawił, postanowiłem się wypowiedzieć o swoich doświadczeniach, ktoś zadał mi pytanie, odpowiedziałem, jak mam - pisałem tylko o swoim rozwiązaniu, nie teoretyzowałem, więc czemu ktoś poddaje w wątpliwość moje słowa? 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## plusfoto

Gryfpc a gdzie masz te grzejniki?

----------


## Gryfpc

Jeden w garażu, drugi w kotłowni, a trzeci w dolnej łazience. W jednej górnej nie ma potrzeby, natomiast w drugiej się jeszcze wachamy, bo jest nie wykończona, a przyłącz jest wyprowadzony.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Oczywiście że możesz tak zrobić. Wystarczy przykręcić ręcznie pętle na rozdzielaczu (10 sekund), albo zainwestować w droższe sterowanie elektroniką (przy wodnej ja osobiście sensu nie widzę)


dlaczego przy wodnej sterowanie elektronika jest bez sensu - wlasnie tak chcielismy zrobic...

----------


## _Trynity_

no własnie też jestem ciekawa, bo mam taką ...  i jakoś widzę sens ...

----------


## fenix2

> dlaczego przy wodnej sterowanie elektronika jest bez sensu - wlasnie tak chcielismy zrobic...


To zależy może nie bez sensu ale trudne do poprawnej realizacji.
Chodzi o to że podłogówka długo się nagrzewa i długo stygnie jest po prostu (wolna).
Więc i trudna w sterowaniu. 




> Jest i jednostka sterująca i regulatory pokojowe z  elektrozaworami. Problem był już za sprzęgłem, aby to zadziałało  zamontowaliśmy osobne mieszacze. 
> Zestaw mam taki: Vaillant ecoTEC plus VC , 2 zestawy mieszające meibesa +  pompa na grzejniki, sterownik Vaillant calorMATIC VRC 630, rozdzielacze  Purmo: 5 sekcji na grzejniki, 8 sekcji podłoga parter, 8 sekcji podłoga  poddasze z elektrozaworami i regulatorami.  Kluczem do sukcesu był VRC  630. Efekty: kubatura domu ok. 500 m3, powierzcznia do ogrzania 180 m2,  średni miesięczny rachunek z sezonu grzewczego w tym roku niecałe 400 zł  (w tym cwu i gotowanie). Mnie wynik satysfakcjonuje.


Fajny zestaw, dzięki!

----------


## animuss

> Ja jako królik doświadczalny oświadczam ci, że po czterech latach spania w sypialni z podłogówką twierdzę, że komfort jest większy niż w wielu sypialniach w których spałem, a w których były grzejniki.


Nie będę  już powtarzał o wentylacji grawitacyjnej  bo to staje się nudne ,co do spania w sypialni z podłogówką myślę ze się starzejesz i jak kocur wolisz  się teraz wygrzewać na piecu.

----------


## animuss

> To że 30% przy podłogowym przez konwekcję nie oznacza że wentylacja nie działa!
> A skoro aż 30% to twoja teoria o "staniu" powietrza została obalona. 
> W sypiali powinno stać co innego.


Jak to się ma z prawie 90% ruchem powietrza napędzanym grzejnikiem.
A te  około 30% to jak najesz się grochówki to ci nie pomoże . :smile:

----------


## Gryfpc

> Nie będę  już powtarzał o wentylacji grawitacyjnej  bo to staje się nudne ,co do spania w sypialni z podłogówką myślę ze się starzejesz i jak kocur wolisz  się teraz wygrzewać na piecu.


Nie żartuj, że masz w sypialni kratkę wentylacyjną, bo bez niej raczej takiej wentylacji grawi nie wyciągniesz na samych otworach went. w oknach.  :wink:  Niestety dalej nie kumam o co Ci kaman z tą grawitacją przy grzejnikach. Bo to, że się więcej przy nich kurzy to fakt, ale że wspomagają wentylację, to już raczej mit. Przecież wentylacja grawitacyjna, to nic innego, jak wyciąganie "ciepłego" powietrza, a "zasysanie" zimnego. Zarówno przy podłogówce, jak i przy grzejnikach powietrze w pomieszczeniu zbliżone jest do 21°C na wysokości głowy, przynajmniej do tego się dąży...

----------


## Liwko

> dlaczego przy wodnej sterowanie elektronika jest bez sensu - wlasnie tak chcielismy zrobic...


Podłogówka jest systemem bardzo mułowatym ze wszystkimi swoimi zaletami i wadami (dla mnie więcej zalet). Jaki więc jest sens budowania systemu mułowatego by później nim sterować jak grzejnikami? Tak się nie da i nie ma takiej potrzeby. Podłogówka powinna grzać od jesieni do wiosny.

----------


## autorus

Muszę się zgodzić, oczywiście kolega ma rację. 
Przy odpowiedniej grubości wylewki, przy dobrze ocieplonym domu , brak ogrzewania przez dobę to zmiana temperatury o 1-2st. 
Wiec po co tym sterować? Sterować w znaczeniu , wychodzimy z domu i chcemy obniżyć temperaturę, a przed powrotem do domu np 1h wcześniej chcemy podwyższyć. Moim zdaniem nie ma to sensu.

----------


## animuss

> Nie żartuj, że masz w sypialni kratkę wentylacyjną, bo bez niej raczej takiej wentylacji grawi nie wyciągniesz na samych otworach went. w oknach.  Niestety dalej nie kumam o co Ci kaman z tą grawitacją przy grzejnikach. Bo to, że się więcej przy nich kurzy to fakt, ale że wspomagają wentylację, to już raczej mit. Przecież wentylacja grawitacyjna, to nic innego, jak wyciąganie "ciepłego" powietrza, a "zasysanie" zimnego. Zarówno przy podłogówce, jak i przy grzejnikach powietrze w pomieszczeniu zbliżone jest do 21°C na wysokości głowy, przynajmniej do tego się dąży...


W większości mieszkań w Polsce w sypialni powietrze dostaje się  albo anemostatem nawiewnym, albo nawiewnikiem okiennym czyli przy grzejniku jak on tam jest  . 
wychodzi z pomieszczenia w obu przypadkach, przez „taktyczne” szpary w drzwiach jeżeli są ,a jak są uszczelki ? to może pod spodem jak jest szpara  , to może leży dywan .
O kurzu i podłogówce nie będę pisał bo mnie tu..........
Wiatr jak wieje to też się kurzy ale jak go nie ma to w mieście robi się mgła -smog .

----------


## animuss

> Muszę się zgodzić, oczywiście kolega ma rację. 
> Przy odpowiedniej grubości wylewki, przy dobrze ocieplonym domu , brak ogrzewania przez dobę to zmiana temperatury o 1-2st. 
> Wiec po co tym sterować? Sterować w znaczeniu , wychodzimy z domu i chcemy obniżyć temperaturę, a przed powrotem do domu np 1h wcześniej chcemy podwyższyć. Moim zdaniem nie ma to sensu.


Po co sterować ? no właśnie ,w podłogówce występuje mała różnica temperatury płyty grzewczej i powietrza w pomieszczeniu to prowadzi do pewnego zjawiska 
Samoregulacja ogrzewania podłogowego to takie zjawisko, w którym moc ogrzewania podłogowego zmienia się znacząco w zależności od zmian temperatur w pomieszczeniu. Gdy temperatura w pokoju wzrośnie (różnica temperatur zmniejsza się), moc ogrzewania podłogowego spada, dzięki czemu do pokoju dostarczane jest mniej ciepła, co zabezpiecza go przed dalszym przegrzewaniem. Gdy temperatura spada, moc ogrzewania rośnie, co powoduje, że zwiększone straty ciepła są rekompensowane przez większą moc ogrzewania.

To zjawisko zmniejsza szansę na wystąpienie gwałtownych wahań temperatur w pomieszczeniach, w których zainstalowano ogrzewanie podłogowe. Jednocześnie, zmniejsza zużycie energii przez źródło ciepła (np. pompę ciepła podłączoną do tego ogrzewania), a także poprawia komfort cieplny.

----------


## plusfoto

Rozmawiamy o prawidłowo zrobionej wentylacji obojętnie jaka by nie była. Jeśli jest zrobiona dobrze i wszystkie szczeliny są drożne nie pozatykane dywanami czy innym badziewiem to wicher we wszystkich pomieszczeniach wieje i powietrze nie stoi w miejscu i powietrze przemieszcza się od nawiewników czy anemostatów nawiewnych do kanałów lub anemostatów wywiewnych. Kto montuje uszczelki w drzwiach wewnętrznych i w jakim celu?
Jeszcze raz podkreślam mówimy o prawidłowościach a nie o wymysłach.

----------


## animuss

> Rozmawiamy o prawidłowo zrobionej wentylacji obojętnie jaka by nie była. Jeśli jest zrobiona dobrze i wszystkie szczeliny są drożne nie pozatykane dywanami czy innym badziewiem to wicher we wszystkich pomieszczeniach wieje i powietrze nie stoi w miejscu i powietrze przemieszcza się od nawiewników czy anemostatów nawiewnych do kanałów lub anemostatów wywiewnych. Kto montuje uszczelki w drzwiach wewnętrznych i w jakim celu?
> Jeszcze raz podkreślam mówimy o prawidłowościach a nie o wymysłach.


Prawidłowo zrobiona  wentylacja grawitacyjna  to fikcja 
Większość drzwi wewnętrznych -futryn ma teraz uszczelki ,może żeby nie trzaskać drzwiami  -amortyzacja 
mówimy o prawidłowościach a nie o wymysłach  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Prawidłowo zrobiona  wentylacja grawitacyjna  to fikcja 
> Większość drzwi wewnętrznych -futryn ma teraz uszczelki ,może żeby nie trzaskać drzwiami  -amortyzacja 
> mówimy o prawidłowościach a nie o wymysłach


Czyli w takim przypadku pomaga grzejnik w sypialni
 :bash:

----------


## Liwko

> O kurzu i podłogówce nie będę pisał bo mnie tu..........
> Wiatr jak wieje to też się kurzy ale jak go nie ma to w mieście robi się mgła -smog .


Czyli?... Gdzie powstaje większy wiatr i gdzie się bardziej kurzy???
Dobrze napisane animuss  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> Prawidłowo zrobiona  wentylacja grawitacyjna  to fikcja


I z tym się zgadzam w 100%
A czyja to wina. Nieświadomego inwestora? ON nie musi się na tym znać. Zaufał projektantowi, ekipie budowlanej i kierownikowi budowy. A że każdy z nich olał częściowo swoje obowiązki to mamy jak mamy.

----------


## Liwko

> I z tym się zgadzam w 100%


To powiedz to Pyxisowi  :big grin:

----------


## animuss

> Czyli w takim przypadku pomaga grzejnik w sypialni


Tak grzejnik w sypialni to taki wentylator który ciągle mieszając powietrze w pokoju pozwala nam korzystać z całego powietrza jakie jest w pomieszczeniu w równym stopniu  .Spiąć  nie poruszamy się a wydychamy powietrze w obrębie  głowy i ponowne wciągamy  .

----------


## animuss

> Czyli?... Gdzie powstaje większy wiatr i gdzie się bardziej kurzy???
> Dobrze napisane animuss


Nie powiem .
tu prawie 90% przy grzejnikach 
A tu niecałe   30% przy podłogówce .

----------


## fenix2

> Jak to się ma z prawie 90% ruchem powietrza napędzanym grzejnikiem.
> A te  około 30% to jak najesz się grochówki to ci nie pomoże .
> 
> Prawidłowo zrobiona  wentylacja grawitacyjna  to fikcja 
> Większość drzwi wewnętrznych -futryn ma teraz uszczelki ,może żeby nie trzaskać drzwiami  -amortyzacja 
> mówimy o prawidłowościach a nie o wymysłach


Jak się najesz grochówki to tak jak piszesz przy podłogówce bąki będą stały w miejscu i się ludzie potrują. Normalnie komora gazowa. :cool: 

Skoro drzwi z uszczelkami to i twoje grzejniki nie pomogą bo powietrze będzie się gonić w kółko po sypialni!

----------


## animuss

> Przy tym artykule jest sonda *"Czy wykładzina dywanowa na ogrzewaniu podłogowym to dobry pomysł?"* 80% twierdzi, że nie. Ciekawe czy choć jedna osoba miała z tym jakieś doświadczenie?...
> Osobiście mam ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu. Na całym dolnym poziomie mam płytki a na górze, właśnie wykładziny dywanowe i twierdzę, że sprawdzają się świetnie. W sypialni mamy nawet grubą, włochatą, której niby się nie poleca i jest ciepło (20* tyle ile lubimy).
> Najciekawsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że przy prawidłowo wykonanej i zasilanej, podłogi wcale nie są ciepłe. Są po prostu nie zimne. Jedynie podczas największych mrozów idzie wyczuć grzanie.
> Jeżeli miałbym się jeszcze kiedyś budować, to na pewno w całym domu będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, jestem tego absolutnie pewien.


No brawo po takim poście ludziom zagościł uśmiech na twarzach.  
Czy się da ?,da. Będzie ciepło ? ,będzie .Już widzę te nieświadome dzieci bawiące się na tych wykładzinach przesączonych chemią .
Wiele materiałów podłogowych jak dywany, wykładziny ,panele podłogowe ,pianki wygłuszające pod nimi ,nawet taśmy podklejające trzymające dywan i inne badziewia , *po dodatkowym podgrzaniu na podłogówce , może zwiększyć do pomieszczenia emisję substancji toksycznych.*

----------


## jasiek71

> *po dodatkowym podgrzaniu na podłogówce , może zwiększyć do pomieszczenia emisję substancji toksycznych.*


czy aby tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe ma taką "zaletę"...?
dotknij sobie jakiejś wykładziny czy czegokolwiek na które pada słońce w upalny letni dzień ... :yes: 
wiem, wiem to od słońca się nie liczy bo to raptem do 50* dochodzi a "rozpędzona podłogówka łapie w porywach aż ze 26-27* ... :cool:

----------


## Liwko

> No brawo po takim poście ludziom zagościł uśmiech na twarzach.  
> Czy się da ?,da. Będzie ciepło ? ,będzie .Już widzę te nieświadome dzieci bawiące się na tych wykładzinach przesączonych chemią .
> Wiele materiałów podłogowych jak dywany, wykładziny ,panele podłogowe ,pianki wygłuszające pod nimi ,nawet taśmy podklejające trzymające dywan i inne badziewia , *po dodatkowym podgrzaniu na podłogówce , może zwiększyć do pomieszczenia emisję substancji toksycznych.*


 :big grin: 
Wiesz że niemal wszystkie wykładziny nadają się na ogrzewanie podłogowe? A wiesz że temperatura tej podłogi podobna jest do tej z lata gdy podłogówka nie grzeje?
Coraz żałośniejsze argumenty przytaczasz. Widać należysz do tych ze skopaną podłogówką.

----------


## Gryfpc

> Coraz żałośniejsze argumenty przytaczasz. Widać należysz do tych ze skopaną podłogówką.


Oops i sprawa się rypła?!  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> czy aby tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe ma taką "zaletę"...?
> dotknij sobie jakiejś wykładziny czy czegokolwiek na które pada słońce w upalny letni dzień ...
> wiem, wiem to od słońca się nie liczy bo to raptem do 50* dochodzi a "rozpędzona podłogówka łapie w porywach aż ze 26-27* ...


A czy uważasz że jak masz podłogówkę to u Ciebie słońce w upalny letni dzień nie będzie świecić. 
W lato podłoga jest zimna i ona obniża temperaturę a nagrzewanie jest miejscowe a nie całej podłogi tak jak na ogrzewaniu podłogowym .
Zapomnieliście obywatelu o b.ważnym czynniku że w lato okna ludzie mają cały czas otwarte -uchronione .  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Wiesz że niemal wszystkie wykładziny nadają się na ogrzewanie podłogowe? A wiesz że temperatura tej podłogi podobna jest do tej z lata gdy podłogówka nie grzeje?
> Coraz żałośniejsze argumenty przytaczasz. Widać należysz do tych ze skopaną podłogówką.


Niemal wszystkie nadają się ? czyli jednak nie wszystkie. 
Na płocie pisało dupa ,pogłaskałem i wiór mi wlazł w rękę .
Żałosne jest twoje zachwalanie achy ,ochy 
Latem okna są otwarte powtarzam się a niech tam  
Skopaną to ty masz podłogówkę i może coś jeszcze .
Każdy system ma wady idealna jest tylko twoja wykładzina  :big lol:

----------


## animuss

> Oops i sprawa się rypła?!


Ciśnienie rośnie  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

A dlaczego mają być otwarte jak działa WM?

----------


## Liwko

> Na płocie pisało dupa ,pogłaskałem i wiór mi wlazł w rękę .


Czyli co, nie robić drewnianych płotów?
Szkoda czasu na kopanie się z koniem.

----------


## Gryfpc

Chłopy, chyba lepiej odpuścić, niż się tak bezsensownie szarpać. Przecież każdy kij ma dwa końce i można się tak łapać za słowa bez końca. Consensus jest taki: kaloryfery, czy podłogówka - wybór i tak należy do inwestora, a każdy system ma i wady i zalety, więc należy do swojego trybu życia, czy też zasobności portfela dobrać indywidualnie.
A co do okien w upalne dni, nie każdy ma latem je otwarte. Jak jest zbyt duży gorąc na zewnątrz, to zamiast wpuszczać go do środka oknami, zasłaniam je i na pewno nie otwieram okien. Wtedy na zewnątrz mam skwar, a w domu przyjemny chłodek...

----------


## geronimaus

Witam wszystkich. Podłogówkę mamy w całym domu. Dzięki Liwko ani jednego grzejnika (z oszczędnosci też). W całym domu parkiet merbau, w łazienkach,pomieszczeniach gospodarczych i kuchni płytki. Sprawdza się super. Rurki pod parkietem są ułożone co 10 cm (oprócz jednego pokoju w którym panowie zaczeli i zrobili co 15cm i tam jest chłodniej). Piec kondensacyjny, rekuperacja. Ciepła podłoga przy podłogówce dobrze położonej to mit. Temperatura na wyjsciu z pieca ma 26 stopni. Temp ciała srednio 10 więcej.
Podłoga sporadycznie jest cieplejsza w kuchni lub w łazience rano, ale jest to przyjemne. W sypialni idealna dla nas temperatura 19,5. W tym chłodniejszym pokoju jest 19Salon 20,5 do 21,5 w dzień. Wszystko jest bezobsługowe, samo się reguluje i nie jest ani za zimno ani za ciepło- Ale to jest akurat subiektywne, bo jak ktoś jest przyzwyczajony do 26 to mówi że u nas jest zimno  :smile: , dla tych mamy kominek. Sa dwa rozdzielacze góra i dół, dodatkowo kazdy pokój ma regulację temperatury. Podłogówka sprawdza się w 100%, to taki duży grzejnik, nie musi być gorący bo jego powierzchnia jest duża. W styczniu piec spalił średnio 6,3 metra na dobę, z tego 1 metr zawsze idzie na wodę. Dom 145 metrów, 4 osoby. Parkiet nic się nie zmienił, w pokoju dzieci jest wykładzina zwykła nie specjalna. Cieszę sie, że nie mam grzejników, które szumią i śmierdzą kurzem. Nie odkurzam częsciej niż w blokach, a dzieci już nie chorują. Długo by pisać ale kto to przeczyta...

----------


## nydar

Też mam podłogówkę w całym domu(parterowy 140m2). Jest jedna wada.Dom jest dobrze zaizolowany,więc amplituda temp.zewn. 10oC  nie robi różnicy.Czy minus 10,czy OoC to temp.podłogi 23oC  powoduje że powietrze ma podobną.Ale 23oC przy podłogówce jest inne niż 21oC przy kaloryferach.Odczucie ciepła przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest niższe.Przy ogrzewaniu kaloryferowym 21oC to jest ciepło.Przy podłogowym 23oC nie do końca.

----------


## Liwko

> Też mam podłogówkę w całym domu(parterowy 140m2). Jest jedna wada.Dom jest dobrze zaizolowany,więc amplituda temp.zewn. 10oC  nie robi różnicy.Czy minus 10,czy OoC to temp.podłogi 23oC  powoduje że powietrze ma podobną.Ale 23oC przy podłogówce jest inne niż 21oC przy kaloryferach.Odczucie ciepła przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest niższe.Przy ogrzewaniu kaloryferowym 21oC to jest ciepło.Przy podłogowym 23oC nie do końca.


Dziwne, bo ja mam odczucie zupełnie odwrotne. Jesteś chyba tu pierwszy z takim odczuciem.

----------


## maggs1

Witam wszystkich, mam mieć podłogówkę wodną w całym domu i mam już kilka wycen na jej wykonanie, moje pytanie:
-czy warto inwestować w rozbudowane sterowanie (5-8tyś więcej)?

----------


## Liwko

> Witam wszystkich, mam mieć podłogówkę wodną w całym domu i mam już kilka wycen na jej wykonanie, moje pytanie:
> -czy warto inwestować w rozbudowane sterowanie (5-8tyś więcej)?


Moim zdaniem nie warto. Ale jeżeli na takie się uprzesz, to pociągnij na razie tylko same kabelki i jeden sezon pomieszkaj bez tego sterowania. Jeżeli stwierdzisz że takie chcesz to sobie je zainstalujesz, choć w to wątpię...

----------


## maggs1

Czyli tak jak przypuszczałem, raz wyregulowana podłogówka ma działać. Teraz mieszkamy w bloku i raczej nie "kręcimy" kaloryferami. Masz niskie rachunki za prąd, napisz czy często korzystasz z kominka?

----------


## animuss

> Dziwne, bo ja mam odczucie zupełnie odwrotne. Jesteś chyba tu pierwszy z takim odczuciem.


Również uważam że to dziwne może coś pokręcił .



> Witam wszystkich, mam mieć podłogówkę wodną w całym domu i mam już kilka wycen na jej wykonanie, moje pytanie:
> -czy warto inwestować w rozbudowane sterowanie (5-8tyś więcej)?


Nie warto ,zwłaszcza że podłogówka ma możliwość samoregulacji ,ale są ludzie którzy lepiej się czują patrząc na system obwieszony automatyką .

----------


## Liwko

> czy często korzystasz z kominka?


Przez cztery lata spaliłem 2m3 buczyny  :big grin: 
Ale obiecuję sobie co roku częstsze palenie  :big grin:

----------


## malux20

podlogówka [szczeg w domu o dośc małym zapotrzebowaniu to rewelka]
przy mrozach do -15 miałem zasilanie 29-30 stop
przy 0 stop. to zasilanie 23-24 stop
w domu 22-23 średnio
czas pracy pompy to okolo8-10 h
fakt że teraz  to z  5 h
w styczniu  poszło 65kg brykietu -wiadomo że przepalanie wspomaga pracę pompy  ale u mnie to jest bardziej efekt niepotrzebnego przegrzewania .
dwie drabinki pracują na temp  w,podanej i o dziwo czuć ich efekt w łazienkach-po przerwie nocnej  w łazienkach szybciej czuć wzrastanie temp.
polowa domu to deska 15mm

mam założone takie rurki [rotametry?] ale chcialbym trochę zdławić  temp pod drewnem[potrzebnie?]
mogę coś w skrzynkach dołożyc?

aha przy temp 0 stop na 13 pętli przez tydzień pracowały 5 i spoko w domu była podobna temp

instalacja  moim zdaniem jak najprostsza

----------


## maggs1

> podlogówka [szczeg w domu o dośc małym zapotrzebowaniu to rewelka]
> przy mrozach do -15 miałem zasilanie 29-30 stop
> przy 0 stop. to zasilanie 23-24 stop
> w domu 22-23 średnio
> czas pracy pompy to okolo8-10 h
> fakt że teraz  to z  5 h
> w styczniu  poszło 65kg brykietu -wiadomo że przepalanie wspomaga pracę pompy  ale u mnie to jest bardziej efekt niepotrzebnego przegrzewania .
> dwie drabinki pracują na temp  w,podanej i o dziwo czuć ich efekt w łazienkach-po przerwie nocnej  w łazienkach szybciej czuć wzrastanie temp.
> polowa domu to deska 15mm
> ...


Ok, instalacja jak najprostsza.
Martwią mnie okresy przejściowe kiedy w dzień do słoneczka 15* a w nocy na minusie, jak wtedy sprawdza się podłogówka (brak kominka)?
Po jakim czasie wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe pod drewnem zaczyna być odczuwalne?
Jaki rozstaw rurek masz pod drewnem a jaki pod płytkami?

----------


## nydar

Nie pokręcił.Nie pokręcił.Jak kaloryfer jest gorący to odbieram promieniowanie podczerwone w sposób namacalny.Jak moja podłoga ma 22-23oc to tego promieniowania nie odczuwam.Nie oznacza to , że jest istotną wadą podłogówki.To są tylko odczucia człowieka mającego zawsze kaloryfery i z doskoku piec kaflowy.Zresztą czy można mówić o wadzie.Temperatura 22-23oC pod nogami to komfort. W bloku też miałem tyle bo sąsiad z dołu mi podgrzewał.Zarzuty o puchnących nogach,miedzy bajki można włożyć.

----------


## animuss

> Nie pokręcił.Nie pokręcił.Jak kaloryfer jest gorący to odbieram promieniowanie podczerwone w sposób namacalny.Jak moja podłoga ma 22-23oc to tego promieniowania nie odczuwam.Nie oznacza to , że jest istotną wadą podłogówki.To są tylko odczucia człowieka mającego zawsze kaloryfery i z doskoku piec kaflowy.Zresztą czy można mówić o wadzie.Temperatura 22-23oC pod nogami to komfort. W bloku też miałem tyle bo sąsiad z dołu mi podgrzewał.Zarzuty o puchnących nogach,miedzy bajki można włożyć.


A czytałeś to na niebiesko ? to o promieniowaniu.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5789540
Fale cieplne podczarwone (ciepło promieniowania) jest niewidzialne. Dzięki skórze ludzkiej można je odczuwać jako że fale podczerwone mają tą właściwość, że podgrzewają materię, gdy się z nią zetkną. 
Najprawdopodobniej masz lub miałeś gdzieś* źle dobrane*  b.gorące grzejniki w pomieszczeniach ,(były zbyt małe żeby ogrzać pomieszczenie na niższej temperaturze zasilania ) . Wtedy jest podobny efekt jak przy ognisku, ale delikatniejszy ,z jednej strony czujesz ciepło z drugiej zimno i dzięki tej różnicy temperatur jest bardziej odczuwalne  .

----------


## malux20

co 10 cm
przy 15 w dzień a w nocy przymrozek to  nie mam doświadczenia

----------


## maggs1

Dzięki Malux, odnośnie rozkładu temperatur przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym i z grzejnikami http://www.geo-instal.pl/ogrzewanie_...we_temperatura

----------


## malux20

odczuwalne przy moim zasilaniu to p0 2-3 h

----------


## jasiek71

> odnośnie rozkładu temperatur przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym i z grzejnikami http://www.geo-instal.pl/ogrzewanie_...we_temperatura


he he ...
dobre dla naiwnych....

----------


## nydar

[QUOTE=animuss;5794807]A czytałeś to na niebiesko ? to o promieniowaniu.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5789540
Fale cieplne podczarwone (ciepło promieniowania) jest niewidzialne. Dzięki skórze ludzkiej można je odczuwać jako że fale podczerwone mają tą właściwość, że podgrzewają materię, gdy się z nią zetkną. 
Najprawdopodobniej masz lub miałeś gdzieś* źle dobrane*  b.gorące grzejniki w pomieszczeniach ,(były zbyt małe żeby ogrzać pomieszczenie na niższej temperaturze zasilania ) . Wtedy jest podobny efekt jak przy ognisku, ale delikatniejszy ,z jednej strony czujesz ciepło z drugiej zimno i dzięki tej różnicy temperatur jest bardziej odczuwalne  .[/QUOTE
 Podejrzewał bym raczej o te odczucia  przeszkloną ścianę .

----------


## maggs1

> he he ...
> dobre dla naiwnych....


\
Może napisz jak wygląda rozkład temperatur nie dla naiwnych  :smile:

----------


## _Trynity_

> Podłogówka jest systemem bardzo mułowatym ze wszystkimi swoimi zaletami i wadami (dla mnie więcej zalet). Jaki więc jest sens budowania systemu mułowatego by później nim sterować jak grzejnikami? Tak się nie da i nie ma takiej potrzeby. Podłogówka powinna grzać od jesieni do wiosny.


Może mylimy pojęcia.Nie chodzi mi o progranowanie temp. dzien noc bo to rzeczywiście nie ma sensu. Chodzi mi o zadaną temperaturę na stałe. Dla mnie sterowniki są na wagę złota. W pomieszczeniach jest stale zadana temperatura +/- 0.5 st. Natomiast tam gdzie na nie "posępiłam", czyli w wiatrołapie i malym wc jak jest zimno, trzeba podkęcic jak jest ciepło skryzować, jak nie ma nas w domu 12 h to pomieszczenie jest albo przegrzane, albo przestudzone, bo np. dzień był ciepły lub słoneczny. Nie mając sterowników w pokojach miałabym w nich 27 st. po słonecznym dniu, a tak sterownik wyłączył ogrzewanie i włączył jak wyczuł spadek o 0.5 st. Oszczędności na opale zwrociły nam koszt sterowników w 2 sezony.  Ostatnie pieniądze wydalabym na nie, jakbm miała jeszcze raz budować. Tym bardziej, że koszty nie są zatrważające.  A ta dyskusja o ogrzewaniu podłogowym w sypialni, jest po prostu żenująca.

----------


## Peeken

jest sens.
Robię prawie wszędzie
Prawie, bo nie robię*w sypialni mażeńskiej, nie robię w garazu, kotłowni.

Piec dwufunkcyjny, gaz.

----------


## Peeken

Zgadzam się z moim przedmówcą odnośnie sterownikow.

Rozmawiajac z fachowcami oraz mieszkancami domow  z podlogowka - wszyscy jak jeden maz mowia o sterownikach.

----------


## plusfoto

> Zgadzam się z moim przedmówcą odnośnie sterownikow.
> 
> Rozmawiajac z fachowcami oraz mieszkancami domow  z podlogowka - wszyscy jak jeden maz mowia o sterownikach.


Jeszcze raz zadam pytanie co mi da sterownik w moim czy innym przypadku gdy jego reakcja da skutek po ponad 12 godzinach. Mogę się zgodzić że można go zamontować tam gdzie jest cieniutka anhydrytowa wylewka a pod nią ocieplenie i jednocześnie ściany mają małą akumulacyjność ale na pewno nie tam gdzie mamy do czynienia z płytą fundamentową lub grubą co najmniej 10cm wylewką z miksokreta.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Rozmawiajac z fachowcami oraz mieszkancami domow  z podlogowka - wszyscy jak jeden maz mowia o sterownikach.


Sterowniki dają Ci możliwość włączania ogrzewania w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach nie na "trzy cztery", ale kolejno według potrzeb. I na koniec sezonu w odwrotnej kolejności. U nas pierwszym pomieszczeniem włączanym i ostatnim wyłączanym jest łazienka.
Ponadto mając jakiś pokój, który nie jest stale używany, a tylko w przypadku nocujących gości - łatwiej zmieniać mu zadaną temperaturę.  :yes:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Jeszcze raz zadam pytanie co mi da sterownik* w moim czy innym przypadku gdy jego reakcja da skutek po ponad 12 godzinach*. Mogę się zgodzić że można go zamontować tam gdzie jest cieniutka anhydrytowa wylewka a pod nią ocieplenie i jednocześnie ściany mają małą akumulacyjność ale na pewno nie tam gdzie mamy do czynienia z płytą fundamentową lub grubą co najmniej 10cm wylewką z miksokreta.


Nasza reaguje po ok. 5-6ciu.  :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> Może mylimy pojęcia.Nie chodzi mi o progranowanie temp. dzien noc bo to rzeczywiście nie ma sensu. Chodzi mi o zadaną temperaturę na stałe. Dla mnie sterowniki są na wagę złota. W pomieszczeniach jest stale zadana temperatura +/- 0.5 st. Natomiast tam gdzie na nie "posępiłam", czyli w wiatrołapie i malym wc jak jest zimno, trzeba podkęcic jak jest ciepło skryzować, jak nie ma nas w domu 12 h to pomieszczenie jest albo przegrzane, albo przestudzone, bo np. dzień był ciepły lub słoneczny. Nie mając sterowników w pokojach miałabym w nich 27 st. po słonecznym dniu, a tak sterownik wyłączył ogrzewanie i włączył jak wyczuł spadek o 0.5 st. Oszczędności na opale zwrociły nam koszt sterowników w 2 sezony.  Ostatnie pieniądze wydalabym na nie, jakbm miała jeszcze raz budować. Tym bardziej, że koszty nie są zatrważające.  A ta dyskusja o ogrzewaniu podłogowym w sypialni, jest po prostu żenująca.


jeżeli macie takie wahania w tych pomieszczeniach, to macie źle ustawioną krzywą grzewczą I w takim przypadku potrzebny jest wam sterownik. Ale to raczej jest plomba). U mnie bez żadnych sterowników, obojętnie czy duży czy lekki mróz, zawsze jest niemal identyczna temperatura. A kabelki do sterowników sobie leżą grzecznie w puszkach i już tam sobie poleżą  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> Sterowniki dają Ci możliwość włączania ogrzewania w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach nie na "trzy cztery", ale kolejno według potrzeb. I na koniec sezonu w odwrotnej kolejności. U nas pierwszym pomieszczeniem włączanym i ostatnim wyłączanym jest łazienka.
> Ponadto mając jakiś pokój, który nie jest stale używany, a tylko w przypadku nocujących gości - łatwiej zmieniać mu zadaną temperaturę.


Wiesz wybacz ale jeśli w takim celu mam wydać kilka tysięcy na sterowniki to naprawdę wolałbym dwa czy trzy razy w roku wejść do kotłowni i osobiście sam przestawić "wajchę". Przynajmniej będę wiedział jak wygląda piec lub PC bo tak to by można było zapomnieć. :big grin: 
A kasę bym wydał na uciechy cielesne.

----------


## Liwko

> Zgadzam się z moim przedmówcą odnośnie sterownikow.
> 
> Rozmawiajac z fachowcami oraz mieszkancami domow  z podlogowka - wszyscy jak jeden maz mowia o sterownikach.


Pociągnij na razie kabelki. Po jednym sezonie sam podejmiesz decyzję  :wink:

----------


## maggs1

> Pociągnij na razie kabelki. Po jednym sezonie sam podejmiesz decyzję


Te kabelki to z kotłowni do każdego pomieszczenia, to jak możesz to napisz jakie mają być?

----------


## Liwko

> Te kabelki to z kotłowni do każdego pomieszczenia, to jak możesz to napisz jakie mają być?


Od rozdzielacza do każdego pomieszczenia. Jakiś trzy-żyłowy. Nie znam się na tym.

----------


## animuss

> Może mylimy pojęcia.Nie chodzi mi o progranowanie temp. dzien noc bo to rzeczywiście nie ma sensu. Chodzi mi o zadaną temperaturę na stałe. Dla mnie sterowniki są na wagę złota. W pomieszczeniach jest stale zadana temperatura +/- 0.5 st. Natomiast tam gdzie na nie "posępiłam", czyli w wiatrołapie i malym wc jak jest zimno, trzeba podkęcic jak jest ciepło skryzować, jak nie ma nas w domu 12 h to pomieszczenie jest albo przegrzane, albo przestudzone, bo np. dzień był ciepły lub słoneczny. Nie mając sterowników w pokojach miałabym w nich 27 st. po słonecznym dniu, a tak sterownik wyłączył ogrzewanie i włączył jak wyczuł spadek o 0.5 st. Oszczędności na opale zwrociły nam koszt sterowników w 2 sezony.  Ostatnie pieniądze wydalabym na nie, jakbm miała jeszcze raz budować. Tym bardziej, że koszty nie są zatrważające.  A ta dyskusja o ogrzewaniu podłogowym w sypialni, jest po prostu żenująca.


Faktycznie tak może się robić ale to twoja wina ,złota zasada podłogówki jest taka albo się zakłada sterowanie i głowice   na wszystkich pętlach ,albo nie zakłada się wcale .Głowice zamykają się i otwierają a to zaburza przepływy na tych pętlach "gołych bez sterowania" ,więc teraz będzie ciągłe kręcenie ręczne .
U mnie również  bez żadnych sterowników, obojętnie czy -20 czy +1 , zawsze jest prawie identyczna temperatura.Kabelków nie ma i nie będzie .

----------


## maggs1

Dzięki Liwko, rozważę kabelki  :smile: . No i teraz sam już nie wiem czy warto inwestować w automatykę czy nie, są zadowoleni użytkownicy którzy maja i są zadowoleni bez. Tylko muszę teraz dobrze wybrać, żebym też był zadowolony  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> , są zadowoleni użytkownicy którzy maja i są zadowoleni bez. Tylko muszę teraz dobrze wybrać, żebym też był zadowolony


jedno i drugie rozwiązanie działa dokładnie tak samo więc nie ma NIE  zadowolonych ... :yes: 

te kabelki to takie udowadnianie na siłę że się da inaczej ... :cool:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Wiesz wybacz ale jeśli w takim celu mam wydać kilka tysięcy na sterowniki to naprawdę wolałbym dwa czy trzy razy w roku wejść do kotłowni i osobiście *sam przestawić "wajchę"*. Przynajmniej będę wiedział jak wygląda piec lub PC bo tak to by można było zapomnieć.
> A kasę bym wydał na uciechy cielesne.


W kotłowni jestem codziennie i to z zupełnie innych powodów  :big grin: 
Zastanawiam się jaką wajchę masz na myśli  :Confused:  Co do zamykania i otwierania poszczególnych obwodów ręcznie, to coś mi się wydaje, że to nie w kotłowni, tylko w skrzynkach się robi i dla każdego obwodu z osobna  :yes:  Jeśli się mylę, to mnie wyprostujcie  :cool: 
Nasze 18 siłowników, 16 termostatów i 2 listwy kosztowały 2800 zł. 

A poza tym, to przecież Cię nie namawiam do zakupu tego ustrojstwa, tylko piszę do czego może ono służyć  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> jedno i drugie rozwiązanie działa dokładnie tak samo więc nie ma NIE  zadowolonych ...
> 
> te kabelki to takie udowadnianie na siłę że się da inaczej ...


Pranie też można wyprać albo w balii, albo w pralce  :big grin:  :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> Pranie też można wyprać albo w balii, albo w pralce


a co ma jedno do drugiego ...?

w ten właśnie sposób próbuje się uzasadnić inwestycję bez której można się obyć ... :yes:

----------


## maggs1

Nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać !

----------


## cieszynianka

> Nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać !


To chyba o jakimś reklamowanym proszku do prania było  :big grin:

----------


## animuss

> Nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać !


Nie zgodzę się jest różnica  w portfelu .
Ktoś znalazł niszę, produkuje te ustrojstwa ,chce je sprzedawać ,po pewnym czasie jak się zużyją znowu trzeba je kupić  ,zapłacić też za prąd bo  jest potrzebny do napędzania ,to wszystko ma sens ekonomiczny ,miejsca pracy itd... 
Powiem więcej pewni  instalatorzy  od razu namawiają na założenie sterowania w ten sposób mogą ukryć swoje niedoróby  ,
 więc są też  instalacje OP które bez tych ustrojstw nie działają dobrze są spieprzone ,dla nich jedynym ratunkiem jest stymulacja elektryczna obwodów podłogówki .

----------


## maggs1

W moim portfelu nie ma różnicy -cały czas pusty, tylko kasa w banku puchnie od  różnych wynalazków. Mam tylko nadzieję, że wybiorę odpowiedniego hydraulika!

----------


## cieszynianka

> Powiem więcej pewni  *instalatorzy  od razu namawiają na założenie sterowania* w ten sposób mogą ukryć swoje niedoróby  ,
>  więc są też  instalacje OP które bez tych ustrojstw nie działają dobrze są spieprzone ,dla nich jedynym ratunkiem jest stymulacja elektryczna obwodów podłogówki .


Tu się mylisz, "mój" był bardzo zdziwiony po co mi to  :roll eyes:  Sama sobie za tym deptałam, żeby jak najniższą cenę wydeptać :yes: 
A tak z czystej, wrodzonej ciekawości to jakie wady wykonania podłogówki mogą być ukryte za pomocą takiego sterowania?
Nie znam się na tym, więc pytam, bo chętnie się dowiem.

----------


## Liwko

> A tak z czystej, wrodzonej ciekawości to jakie wady wykonania podłogówki mogą być ukryte za pomocą takiego sterowania?
> Nie znam się na tym, więc pytam, bo chętnie się dowiem.


System ogrzewania, czy to podłogówka czy grzejniki powinien być wykonany według projektu. Każde pomieszczenie ma inne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło i często chcemy w poszczególnych utrzymywać inną temperaturę. Czasami chcemy by ta podłogówka była bardziej akumulacyjna a czasami mniej. Czasami na podłogówkę dajemy kafle a czasami parkiet. Od tego wszystkiego zależy długość i rozstaw pętli, jak i grubość wylewki. Dobrze trzeba też dobrać moce pompek obiegowych. Jeżeli to wszystko zrobione jest prawidłowo, sterowniki nie są do niczego potrzebne.

----------


## Liwko

> Mam tylko nadzieję, że wybiorę odpowiedniego hydraulika!


Zleć komuś wykonanie projektu. Wydasz parę stów, ale możesz zaoszczędzić tyle samo na materiale.

----------


## Liwko

Tutaj znajdziecie wszystkie odpowiedzi
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...49#post5799249

----------


## Karlsen

Rozważania trwają czy zakładać sterowanie elektroniczne (powiedzmy kosztowne), czy grzać zupełnie bez sterowania indywidualnego - tylko regulacja rotametrami.
Mój instalator zaproponował mi pośrednie rozwiązanie - dobry stosunek ceny do zamierzonego efektu.
Mam na powrocie każdego obiegu termostat dedykowany do ogrzewania podłogowego (rotametry również). Z powodu zakresu sterowania 25-55*C i maksymalnej temperatury zasilania 30*C nie sprawdziłem, czy na którymś obiegu głowica termostatu ogranicza przepływ. W domu utrzymuję 16*C, końcówka prac wykończeniowych i sam nie mam pewności, czy to rozwiązanie się sprawdzi. Przy normalnym użytkowaniu i temperaturach zasilania >25*C teoretycznie zawór powinien chronić przed przegrzewaniem pomieszczenia. I co najważniejsze reagować, jeżeli w pokoju od południa w wyniku słońca podłoga szybciej osiągnie zadaną temperaturę, wyłączyć obieg. Sam rotametr tego nie uczyni.
W moim odczuciu zakres termostatu mógłby być mniejszy np. od 15*C. Głowica (H...z mini) - około 90 zł/sztuka.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

A moj mezu mowi, ze jak po calosci pojedziemy z podlogowka to i w garazu takie da - co Wy na to? (tak mu sie zawsze marzylo)

----------


## animuss

> A moj mezu mowi, ze jak po calosci pojedziemy z podlogowka to i w garazu takie da - co Wy na to? (tak mu sie zawsze marzylo)


Po co ogrzewać garaż ?

----------


## cieszynianka

> System ogrzewania, czy to podłogówka czy grzejniki powinien być wykonany według projektu. Każde pomieszczenie ma inne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło i często chcemy w poszczególnych utrzymywać inną temperaturę. Czasami chcemy by ta podłogówka była bardziej akumulacyjna a czasami mniej. Czasami na podłogówkę dajemy kafle a czasami parkiet. Od tego wszystkiego zależy długość i rozstaw pętli, jak i grubość wylewki. Dobrze trzeba też dobrać moce pompek obiegowych.* Jeżeli to wszystko zrobione jest prawidłowo, sterowniki nie są do niczego potrzebne*.


Liwko, to wszystko wiem, ale zaintrygowała mnie informacja, że sterowanie może służyć do ukrycia wadliwego wykonania podłogówki, więc o to chciałam zapytać. 
Jakie wady wykonania może zamaskować sterowanie?

----------


## cieszynianka

> A moj mezu mowi, ze jak po calosci pojedziemy z podlogowka to i w garazu takie da - co Wy na to? (tak mu sie zawsze marzylo)


U nas w garażu jest podłogówka. Mieszkamy już trzecią zimę i włączona była tylko raz, w zeszłym roku, kiedy przez prawie 2 tygodnie było poniżej -20 stopni. O ile dobrze pamiętam nastawiliśmy na 16. Jak mrozy zeszły do - 10, to ją wyłączyliśmy. 
Ponieważ w garażu stoją słoiki z przetworami jakieś ogrzewanie musiało być, a że w innych pomieszczeniach tylko podłogówka i ścienne, to nie było sensu robić ceregieli z powodu garażu i wstawiać kaloryfery.
Znając życie zaraz pewnie zostanę napadnięta za podłogówkę w garażu, ale biorę to na klatę  :big lol:

----------


## asolt

> Liwko, to wszystko wiem, ale zaintrygowała mnie informacja, że sterowanie może służyć do ukrycia wadliwego wykonania podłogówki, więc o to chciałam zapytać. 
> Jakie wady wykonania może zamaskować sterowanie?


Na pewno nie zamaskuje niedowymiarowanej podłogówki, przy mocy mniejszej niz wyliczona moze nastąpic niedogrzanie. W przypadku podłogówki przewymiarowanej przy  sterowaniu pomieszczeniowym nie konieczna dokładna regulacja hydrauliczna, a w zasadzie nie jest w ogole konieczna, wystarczy poodkrecac rotametry o resztę zadba regulator + siłownik

----------


## asolt

> U nas w garażu jest podłogówka. Mieszkamy już trzecią zimę i włączona była tylko raz, w zeszłym roku, kiedy przez prawie 2 tygodnie było poniżej -20 stopni. O ile dobrze pamiętam nastawiliśmy na 16. Jak mrozy zeszły do - 10, to ją wyłączyliśmy. 
> Ponieważ w garażu stoją słoiki z przetworami jakieś ogrzewanie musiało być, a że w innych pomieszczeniach tylko podłogówka i ścienne, to nie było sensu robić ceregieli z powodu garażu i wstawiać kaloryfery.
> Znając życie zaraz pewnie zostanę napadnięta za podłogówkę w garażu, ale biorę to na klatę


Nie musisz brać nic klatę, jest to bardzo dobre rozwiazanie, chociaż ilu dyskutantów tyle opinii. Zrobiłem takie ogrzewanie u kolegi i jest tylko jedna mała niedogodność, po prostu regulator w garazu ma za mały zakres regulacji i nie mozna ustawić temp nizszej niz 12 oC. Dodatkowa zaletą jest to ze nie zajmuje miejsca na scianie a garaz jest mały.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Nie musisz brać nic klatę, jest to bardzo dobre rozwiazanie, chociaż ilu dyskutantów tyle opinii. Zrobiłem takie ogrzewanie u kolegi i jest tylko jedna mała niedogodność, po prostu regulator w garazu ma za mały zakres regulacji i nie mozna ustawić temp nizszej niz 12 oC. Dodatkowa zaletą jest to ze nie zajmuje miejsca na scianie a garaz jest mały.


Dzięki, że nie rzuciłeś we mnie kamieniem  :smile: 
Fakt, że na termostacie jest skala od 12 stopni, ale tak jak pisałam włączyliśmy obieg dopiero gdy na polu było poniżej - 20 stopni. W tym roku najniższa temperatura zewnętrzna była - 16 przez 2 dni, a w garażu przy wyłączonym ogrzewaniu było +10, więc nie było potrzeby grzania. Tak czy owak, uważam, że trzeba mieć możliwość ogrzewania tego pomieszczenia, mimo że całą zimę może nie być takiej potrzeby. :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> Tak czy owak, uważam, że trzeba mieć możliwość ogrzewania tego pomieszczenia, mimo że całą zimę może nie być takiej potrzeby.


Ja mam do tego celu 



Przez cztery lata użyty był dwa razy po kilka dni i to tylko dlatego, że niepotrzebnie dałem izolację poziomą pod garażem. Jak mnie natchnie to ją wywalę (nie mam płytek i ich mieć nie będę)
U mnie ogrzewanie w garażu jest zbędne, ale jak ktoś chce... Musi się tylko liczyć z większymi rachunkami.

----------


## cieszynianka

> U mnie ogrzewanie w garażu jest zbędne, ale jak ktoś chce...* Musi się tylko liczyć z większymi rachunkami*.


Jeśli grzeje cały czas, to i owszem. Jeśli używa jedynie podczas tęgich mrozów, to rachunek nie jest porażająco wyższy  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Jeśli używa jedynie podczas tęgich mrozów, to rachunek nie jest porażająco wyższy


No nie, tylko czy inwestycja w tym wypadku uzasadniona?  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> Jeśli grzeje cały czas, to i owszem. Jeśli używa jedynie podczas tęgich mrozów, to rachunek nie jest porażająco wyższy


Wypuściłem do garażu gałązki do ogrzewania ale nigdy się nie przydały  , używam do ogrzewania garażu ciepła ziemi ,mam chudziaka z wpuszczoną wężownicą z drenu  na to idzie tłuczeń zagęszczony i bruk .Nigdy przez tyle lat nie było problemu nic nie zamarzło ,w dodatku wjeżdżając   mokrym lub zaśnieżonym samochodem woda topi się i spływa w szczeliny bruku do drenażu nie ma błota ani kałuży ,co pewien czas wymiatam piach naniesiony przez koła samochodu .

----------


## cieszynianka

> No nie, tylko czy inwestycja w tym wypadku uzasadniona?


Mój spokój ducha jest bezcenny, więc koszt jednego termostatu, dwóch siłowników i iluś metrów rurki jak dla mnie całkowicie uzasadniony.
Elektrycznych grzejników zostawiać bez nadzoru trochę się boję, bo znam dwa przypadki "samospalenia". Dobrze, ich że właściciele byli w domu, w porę zauważyli i nie było większych szkód. My czasem wracamy do domu dopiero późnym wieczorem, więc nie wyobrażam sobie być przez 2 tygodnie w ciągłym napięciu czy się coś nie zapali :eek: 
Choć może wtedy wreszcie miałabym ciśnienie w normie  :big grin:

----------


## asolt

> Mój spokój ducha jest bezcenny, więc koszt jednego termostatu, dwóch siłowników i iluś metrów rurki jak dla mnie całkowicie uzasadniony.
> Elektrycznych grzejników zostawiać bez nadzoru trochę się boję, bo znam dwa przypadki "samospalenia". Dobrze, ich że właściciele byli w domu, w porę zauważyli i nie było większych szkód. My czasem wracamy do domu dopiero późnym wieczorem, więc nie wyobrażam sobie być przez 2 tygodnie w ciągłym napięciu czy się coś nie zapali
> Choć może wtedy wreszcie miałabym ciśnienie w normie


Siłownik - 80 zł
Termostat - 50 zł
Rura ok 60 m - 150 zł
Dodatkowe wyjscie na rozdzielaczu ? ~60 zł
Razem: ok 350 zł 
Czy to faktycznie tak dużo ?

----------


## Liwko

> Siłownik - 80 zł
> Termostat - 50 zł
> Rura ok 60 m - 150 zł
> Dodatkowe wyjscie na rozdzielaczu ? ~60 zł
> Razem: ok 350 zł 
> Czy to faktycznie tak dużo ?


Dlaczego nie piszesz o robociźnie za m2 podłogówki? Zawsze ten argument przeciw się podnosi a tutaj nie...

I na marginesie

A nie spytasz dlaczego u Cieszynianki przy -16 na zewnątrz  jest w garażu +10 przy wyłączonym ogrzewaniu? A czy nie lepiej przez np.  dwa dni podgrzać po kilka godzin powietrze w garażu grzejniczkiem za  100zł niż ładować podłogę?
Jak wywalę ocieplenie spod garażu tak wywalę i ten grzejniczek.

----------


## cieszynianka

> ... wjeżdżając   mokrym lub zaśnieżonym samochodem woda topi się i spływa w szczeliny bruku do drenażu nie ma błota ani kałuży ,co pewien czas wymiatam piach naniesiony przez koła samochodu .


Moja woda wpływa w odpływ liniowy, a badziewie trzeba pozamiatać.
Animuss, bardzo Cię proszę rozwiń temat maskowania wadliwie wykonanej podłogówki za pomocą sterowania elektrycznego, bo mi to nie daje spokoju. Jakie wady mogą być w ten sposób zatuszowane?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Dlaczego nie piszesz o robociźnie za m2 podłogówki? Zawsze ten argument przeciw się podnosi a tutaj nie...
> 
> I na marginesie
> 
> A nie spytasz dlaczego u Cieszynianki przy -16 na zewnątrz  jest w garażu +10 przy wyłączonym ogrzewaniu? A czy nie lepiej przez np.  dwa dni podgrzać po kilka godzin powietrze w garażu grzejniczkiem za  100zł niż ładować podłogę?


Liwko, przy kompleksowej robocie całego domu przez jednego hydraulika koszt rozwinięcia rurek w garażu nie podwyższa znacznie całego rachunku.
Te +10 było przy temp. - 16 przez 2 dni. Przedtem i potem było po -6 do - 10. Gdyby dłużej się utrzymywało te -16, to pewnie po jakimś czasie temp. w garażu by spadła (przetwory i jarzyny by mi pozamarzały :eek:  :yes: ).

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko, przy kompleksowej robocie całego domu przez jednego hydraulika koszt rozwinięcia rurek w garażu nie podwyższa znacznie całego rachunku.
> Te +10 było przy temp. - 16 przez 2 dni. Przedtem i potem było po -6 do - 10. Gdyby dłużej się utrzymywało te -16, to pewnie po jakimś czasie temp. w garażu by spadła (przetwory i jarzyny by mi pozamarzały).


Moim zdaniem masz spore straty z domu. U mnie przy -5 przez kilka dni temperatura w garażu zbliża się do zera. Poniżej -10 zaczyna po kilku dniach spadać poniżej i muszę dogrzewać. Garaż jest dość dobrze zaizolowany a i bramy Novofermu nie są najgorsze.
Muszę wywalić ten styropian z pod posadzki.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Moim zdaniem masz spore straty z domu. U mnie przy -5 przez kilka dni temperatura w garażu zbliża się do zera. Poniżej -10 zaczyna po kilku dniach spadać poniżej i muszę dogrzewać. Garaż jest dość dobrze zaizolowany a i bramy Novofermu nie są najgorsze.
> Muszę wywalić ten styropian z pod posadzki.


Mam ocieplony garaż i bramę. Tam jest temperatura mniej więcej stała cały rok jak w Sztolni Czarnego Pstrąga, latem jak dla mnie bardzo chłodno  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Mam ocieplony garaż i bramę. Tam jest temperatura mniej więcej stała cały rok jak w Sztolni Czarnego Pstrąga, latem jak dla mnie bardzo chłodno


Czy to nie jest czasem garaż w piwnicy?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Czy to nie jest czasem garaż w piwnicy?


Nie w piwnicy, jest "doklejony" do bryły budynku.
Dom nie jest podpiwniczony. Zrezygnowaliśmy z piwnicy ze względów oszczędnościowych  :cool:

----------


## Liwko

> Nie w piwnicy, jest "doklejony" do bryły budynku.
> Dom nie jest podpiwniczony. Zrezygnowaliśmy z piwnicy ze względów oszczędnościowych


To ci powiem że dziwnie wysokie macie te temperatury w garażu. A ile styropianu na ścianie między domem a garażem?

----------


## cieszynianka

> To ci powiem że dziwnie wysokie macie te temperatury w garażu. A ile styropianu na ścianie między domem a garażem?


Pomiędzy nie ma, ale mur jest na 44cm i na Quickmixie. Na ścianach zewnętrznych 10cm Austrothermu frezowanego.
No i latem nawet przy sporych upałach jest tam chłodno. Chyba działa "termosik"  :cool:

----------


## animuss

> Animuss, bardzo Cię proszę rozwiń temat maskowania wadliwie wykonanej podłogówki za pomocą sterowania elektrycznego, bo mi to nie daje spokoju. Jakie wady mogą być w ten sposób zatuszowane?


W większości instalacji OP instalacja  wykonywana jest  na oko w oparciu o maksymalną długość pętli grzewczej, np. 100 mb. Metoda ta zakłada, że wszystkie pomieszczenia potrzebują taką samej ilości ciepła bez względu na ilość przegród chłodzących , powierzchnię okien i drzwi zewnętrznych ,nasłonecznienia oraz zastosowanego wykończenia płyty grzewczej . Takie podejście powoduje, że w okresie przejściowym cześć pomieszczeń będzie przegrzana, a w okresie bardzo niskich temperatur inne pomieszczenia mogą być niedogrzane. Samo podnoszenie  temperatury wody grzewczej,we wszystkich obiegach nie przyniesie  dobrego efektu ponieważ nadal część pomieszczeń będzie albo niedogrzana albo przegrzana .
Brakuje drobiazgowych obliczeń zapotrzebowania na ciepło dla poszczególnych pomieszczeń oraz projektu ułożonych odpowiednim kształcie i zagęszczeniu wężownic  .Pojawia się problem  braku komfortu cieplnego w tak ogrzewanych pomieszczeniach, i dodatkowo może też być przyczyną niekomfortowej  dla człowieka temperatury posadzki przy ostrych mrozach. Problem ten w znacznym stopniu łagodzi właśnie  sterowanie elektryczne ogrzewaniem podłogowym,  a zwłaszcza ich mechaniczne odcinanie poszczególnych pętli po osiągnięciu odpowiedniej temperatury w pomieszczeniu. W tym czasie w innych pętlach jeszcze nie odciętych występuje delikatne zwiększanie szybkości przepływu czynnika grzewczego oraz wzrost temperatury powrotu w krótszym obiegu, krążącego jeszcze w płycie grzewczej  ,przez to te pomieszczenia mają  możliwość dojścia do pożądanej  temperatury,a użytkownikowi wydaje się że instalacja została zrobiona prawidłowo.




> Moja woda wpływa w odpływ liniowy, a badziewie trzeba pozamiatać.


Stosowanie odpływów liniowych  wewnątrz  garażu wiąże się z wyprowadzeniem rur oraz odprowadzeniem wody  na zewnątrz budynku .Zimą tymi rurami  wdziera się zimne powietrze wychładzając jeszcze pomieszczenie .
 Mam odpływ liniowy na zewnątrz  przy drzwiach garażowych.

----------


## Karlsen

> ... Te +10 było przy temp. - 16 przez 2 dni. Przedtem i potem było po -6 do - 10. Gdyby dłużej się utrzymywało te -16, to pewnie po jakimś czasie temp. w garażu by spadła (przetwory i jarzyny by mi pozamarzały).


Za sugestią forumowiczów nie izolowałem poziomo garażu. Ściany zewnętrzne ocieplone styropianem o grubości 8cm 0,031 (na więcej nie mogłem sobie pozwolić, garaż po granicy działki), wewnętrzne z domem 10 cm 0,04. Aktualnie w garażu mam +5*C, podczas styczniowych mrozów, gdzie temperatura spadała do -20*C, termometr w garażu pokazywał +3*C. Przetwory czują się idealnie w takich temperaturkach  :smile: .

----------


## Wodi

A ja planuję zrobić sobie ogrzewanie podłogowe w salonie, kuchni, łazience i sypialni, czyli w miejscach gdzie będę spędzał najwięcej czasu. Na pozostałych miejscach po prostu oszczędzę.

----------


## Gryfpc

> Stosowanie odpływów liniowych  wewnątrz  garażu wiąże się z wyprowadzeniem rur oraz odprowadzeniem wody  na zewnątrz budynku .Zimą tymi rurami  wdziera się zimne powietrze wychładzając jeszcze pomieszczenie .
>  Mam odpływ liniowy na zewnątrz  przy drzwiach garażowych.


Mam odpływ liniowy w garażu wpuszczony w kanalizę, oczywiście z syfonem, więc idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania, odpływ liniowy w łazience, czy kibelek też wychładza to pomieszczenie? A co z wentylacją? Przecież ona też wychładza to pomieszczenie! 
W garażu mam izolację poziomą na chudziaku (12 cm), dom w bryle budynku, brama ocieplana Hormanna, luksfery w oknie, bez podpiwniczenia,płytki na posadzce i kaloryfer. Myślałem o podłogówce w garażu, ale jakoś tak wyszło... Nawet w najtęższe mrozy nie spadła mi jeszcze temp. poniżej 12°C, grzejnik sterowany oczywiście tak wyśmiewaną automatyką. Standardowa temp. w garażu to między 16, a 18°C.

----------


## animuss

> Mam odpływ liniowy w garażu wpuszczony w kanalizę, oczywiście z syfonem, więc idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania, odpływ liniowy w łazience, czy kibelek też wychładza to pomieszczenie? A co z wentylacją? Przecież ona też wychładza to pomieszczenie! 
> W garażu mam izolację poziomą na chudziaku (12 cm), dom w bryle budynku, brama ocieplana Hormanna, luksfery w oknie, bez podpiwniczenia,płytki na posadzce i kaloryfer. Myślałem o podłogówce w garażu, ale jakoś tak wyszło... Nawet w najtęższe mrozy nie spadła mi jeszcze temp. poniżej 12°C, grzejnik sterowany oczywiście tak wyśmiewaną automatyką. Standardowa temp. w garażu to między 16, a 18°C.


W moim regionie karane jest spiętrzanie ścieków ,wody opadowe i burzowe odprowadzane są w oddzielną  instalację .
Nie wiem czy wiesz że syfon to zamknięcie wodne a to zamknięcie w razie nie dostarczania wody przez kilkanaście dni znika wyparowuje i z kanalizacji leci jeszcze gorsze powietrze niż z burzówki  ,może to prowadzić do zatrucia ,nawet do zapalenia wybuchu gazów (metan ,siarkowodór , dwutlenek węgla) w trakcie zapłonu silnika samochodu.

----------


## fenix2

> ....W tym roku najniższa temperatura zewnętrzna była - 16 przez 2 dni, a w garażu przy wyłączonym ogrzewaniu było +10, więc nie było potrzeby grzania. Tak czy owak, uważam, że trzeba mieć możliwość ogrzewania tego pomieszczenia, mimo że całą zimę może nie być takiej potrzeby.


To masz ładne straty z domu do garażu.

----------


## Gryfpc

> W moim regionie karane jest spiętrzanie ścieków ,wody opadowe i burzowe odprowadzane są w oddzielną  instalację .
> Nie wiem czy wiesz że syfon to zamknięcie wodne a to zamknięcie w razie nie dostarczania wody przez kilkanaście dni znika wyparowuje i z kanalizacji leci jeszcze gorsze powietrze niż z burzówki  ,może to prowadzić do zatrucia ,nawet do zapalenia wybuchu gazów (metan ,siarkowodór , dwutlenek węgla) w trakcie zapłonu silnika samochodu.


Chyba źle mnie zrozumiałeś, liniówka u mnie w garażu, to nic innego jak  taka długa kratka ściekowa  :wink:  Absolutnie nie jest tu wpięta woda opadowa, itp. Zresztą wszystko zgodnie z projektem. Co do syfonu - profilaktycznie raz na miesiąc uzupełniam w nim wodę, ale jeszcze nie zdarzyło się nigdy, aby woda z niego całkowicie odparowała. Ewentualne wydostawanie się gazów z kanalizy, powinna zneutralizować wentylacja, która ma u mnie naprawdę konkretny ciąg.

----------


## maggs1

> Na pewno nie zamaskuje niedowymiarowanej podłogówki, przy mocy mniejszej niz wyliczona moze nastąpic niedogrzanie. W przypadku podłogówki przewymiarowanej przy  sterowaniu pomieszczeniowym nie konieczna dokładna regulacja hydrauliczna, a w zasadzie nie jest w ogole konieczna, wystarczy poodkrecac rotametry o resztę zadba regulator + siłownik


Czy chodzi np. o coś takiego http://allegro.pl/zestaw-sterujacy-p...012773493.html ?

----------


## Gryfpc

> Czy chodzi np. o coś takiego http://allegro.pl/zestaw-sterujacy-p...012773493.html ?


Mniej więcej. Pamiętaj tylko, że siłowników musisz mieć tyle, ile pętli w pomieszczeniu, a te dopiero wpinasz razem pod sterownik.

----------


## cieszynianka

> To masz ładne straty z domu do garażu.


A co w takim razie dzieje się latem, bo w garażu wtedy jest zimno. Zastanawiam się jaka może być tego przyczyna.  :cool:

----------


## fenix2

> A co w takim razie dzieje się latem, bo w garażu wtedy jest zimno. Zastanawiam się jaka może być tego przyczyna.





> Pomiędzy nie ma, ale mur jest na 44cm i na  Quickmixie. Na ścianach zewnętrznych 10cm Austrothermu frezowanego.
> No i latem nawet przy sporych upałach jest tam chłodno. Chyba działa "termosik"



Styropian na ścinach zew. garażu powoduje że się nie nagrzewa od słońca do tego posadzka nie ocieplona i chłodek z ziemi "bije". To cała tajemnica chłodu.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Sluchajcie, a jak sie zachowuja zwierzaki przy podlogowce? - ma ktos? Nie mowiac juz o mojej alergii...Pytalam lekarza i zdecydowanie nie poleca...I komu tu wierzyc?

----------


## nydar

Spytaj tego lekarza ,czy jak temp.podłogi będzie na poziomie 22-23oC to nadal będzie nie polecał? Jeżeli tak to w lecie wypadało by wyemigrować dalej na północ chyba.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Spytaj tego lekarza ,czy jak temp.podłogi będzie na poziomie 22-23oC to nadal będzie nie polecał? Jeżeli tak to w lecie wypadało by wyemigrować dalej na północ chyba.


Alez oczywiscie, ze zapytalam i zdania nie zmieni - niektorzy sa niereformowalni, nawet ci (wydawaloby sie) wyksztalceni  :wink: 
Pytanie skierowane, z czystej ciekawosci do uzytkownikow  :smile:

----------


## pionan

> Alez oczywiscie, ze zapytalam i zdania nie zmieni - niektorzy sa niereformowalni, nawet ci (wydawaloby sie) wyksztalceni 
> Pytanie skierowane, z czystej ciekawosci do uzytkownikow


nie widzę żadnej różnicy w zachowaniu mojego psa w stosunku do naszego poprzedniego lokum. Dalej śpi na swooim posłaniu chowając tyłek pod ulubionym kocykiem  :smile: 
A kot?? Jego zadko można zastać w domu. No ale to kocur, niekastrowany, więc jest gościem w domu  :big grin:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

oczywiscie odpopwiedzi znalazlam w necie...
pies i podlogowka
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...pod%C5%82ogowe
alergia i podlogowka
http://www.budnet.pl/Dlaczego_orzewa...ki,a=1605.html
i wszystko jasne  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Sluchajcie, a jak sie zachowuja zwierzaki przy podlogowce? - ma ktos? Nie mowiac juz o mojej alergii...Pytalam lekarza i zdecydowanie nie poleca...I komu tu wierzyc?


Koty lubią się wygrzewać w ciepełku więc podłogówka powinna im służyć.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Styropian na ścinach zew. garażu powoduje że się nie nagrzewa od słońca do tego posadzka nie ocieplona i chłodek z ziemi "bije". To cała tajemnica chłodu.


No właśnie nie jest tak jak sugerujesz. Podłoga w garażu jest ocieplona, a pod podłogówką na styropianie jest jeszcze folia termoizolacyjna.  :cool:

----------


## fenix2

> No właśnie nie jest tak jak sugerujesz. Podłoga w garażu jest ocieplona, a pod podłogówką na styropianie jest jeszcze folia termoizolacyjna.


A ile tego styropianu jest? 
Przecież ten chłód się z czegoś bierze w lecie, a ciepło w zimie. 
Myślisz że ta folia coś ci da? Ona odbija promieniowanie, ale zimno i tak przeniknie.
Przez styropian i fioli tylko że wolniej.

----------


## autorus

Ja w ogóle nie daje styropianu i myślę ze ten chłodek jak napisał fenix2 stanie się moim udziałem.

----------


## cieszynianka

> A ile tego styropianu jest? .


10 cm.

----------


## Liwko

> 10 cm.


Musi być jakieś wytłumaczenie cieszynianka, bo takie temperatury w nieogrzewanym garażu podczas większych mrozów są bez strat z domu nierealne.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Musi być jakieś wytłumaczenie cieszynianka, bo takie temperatury w nieogrzewanym garażu podczas większych mrozów są bez strat z domu nierealne.


Hmm, ale w tym roku nie było mrozów aż tyle. Dwa dni ekstremalne (-16), a poza tym oscylowało ok - 6 w te zimne dni, ale przez dłuższy czas było nieco powyżej 0.
Najważniejsze, że wszystko jakoś funkcjonuje (włączając w to mnie)  :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> Hmm, ale w tym roku nie było mrozów aż tyle. Dwa dni ekstremalne (-16), a poza tym oscylowało ok - 6 w te zimne dni, ale przez dłuższy czas było nieco powyżej 0.
> Najważniejsze, że wszystko jakoś funkcjonuje (włączając w to mnie)


Nie, no ok. Grunt to cieszyć się z życia  :wink:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Nie, no ok. *Grunt to cieszyć się z życia*


O to, to właśnie. Tak zamierzam i to czynię :yes:

----------


## Urtica

My mamy podłogówkę w całym domu - na dole pod płytkami w  większości, trochę pod bambusem prasowanym. Na górze wszystko pod bambusem (oprócz łazienki).  I jest cudnie. Mieszkamy od listopada - grzejemy więc kilka miesięcy. W sypialni utrzymujemy 19-20 stopni, gdzie indziej 22. W mieszkaniu wiecznie marzłam w nogi - tutaj nareszcie nie. Jest bardzo komfortowo.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Mam pytanie do uzytkownikow podlogowki, a w szczegolnosci w lazienkach - jakie macie grzejniki, bo nam jeden czlowiek od wycen powiedzial, ze nam podlogowka w lazience nie wyrobi i bedzie zimno (podlogowka na 6m2 i bedzie gesto ulozona) i trzeba bedzie duuuuzy grzejnik dodatkowo zainstalowac...Jestesmy na etapie wycen i rozne dziwnosci opowiadaja - np. ze przy kotle na wegiel trzeba dodatkowy "bojler" na wode - jakby sie kociol przegrzal, zeby wody goracej nie puscil w podlogowke, jak nigdzie nie bedzie kaloryferow...i jak tu sie nie uczyc jak to ma dzialac, skoro kazdy gada co innego - rece opadaja.

----------


## animuss

> Mam pytanie do uzytkownikow podlogowki, a w szczegolnosci w lazienkach - jakie macie grzejniki, bo nam jeden czlowiek od wycen powiedzial, ze nam podlogowka w lazience nie wyrobi i bedzie zimno (podlogowka na 6m2 i bedzie gesto ulozona) i trzeba bedzie duuuuzy grzejnik dodatkowo zainstalowac...Jestesmy na etapie wycen i rozne dziwnosci opowiadaja - np. ze przy kotle na wegiel trzeba dodatkowy "bojler" na wode - jakby sie kociol przegrzal, zeby wody goracej nie puscil w podlogowke, jak nigdzie nie bedzie kaloryferow...i jak tu sie nie uczyc jak to ma dzialac, skoro kazdy gada co innego - rece opadaja.


Mam podłogówkę w łazienkach oraz grzejniki suszą się ręczniki na nich  ,sama podłogówka może nie dać rady podbić do 25*C ,część pomieszczenia zabiera przeważnie  brodzik wanna do tego ściana zewnętrzna i okno  itd.. dlatego tak wyszło ,
Co do bojlera to pewnie chodzi o bufor ciepła -taki magazyn jak ma być kocioł zasypowy na paliwo stałe   i jest tyle miejsca na baniak 1000 -2000 litrów to polecam .

----------


## Żona Adwalka

> Ja w ogóle nie daje styropianu i myślę ze ten chłodek jak napisał fenix2 stanie się moim udziałem.


Rozumiem, że chodzi o posadzkę w garażu.
Chłodek na pewno stanie się Twoim udziałem  :smile: , jak również-niestety-  zawilgacanie się  podłogi w momencie otwierania bramy garażowej wiosną, w kwietniu-maju, gdy podłoga jeszcze zimna, a powietrze wpadające do garażu   już często b. ciepłe i wilgotne.
Mi w ten sposób zapleśniało parę rzeczy. :sad:

----------


## cyprinus

Buduję dom parterowy , z wentylacją mechaniczną. W kwietniu będę robił ogrzewanie. Zdecydowałem się na system mieszany - 4 sypialnie z kaloryferami , reszta podłogówka. W sypialniach będą deski podłogowe, podobno nie przeszkadza to zbytnio podłogówce - ale drewno jest izolatorem więc wolę kaloryfery. W łazienkach i pralni dołożę kaloryfery drabinkowe.
W poprzednim domu, który zbudowałem w 2002r miałem wyłącznie kaloryfery i wentylację grawitacyjną. I było ok. Może podłogówka jest lepsza, ale przy oby systemach można mieć komfort. To taka trochę dyskusja o wyższości świat Wielkanocnych nad świętami Bożego Narodzenia.

----------


## fenix2

> ...
> W poprzednim domu, który zbudowałem w 2002r miałem wyłącznie kaloryfery i wentylację grawitacyjną. I było ok. Może podłogówka jest lepsza, ale przy oby systemach można mieć komfort. To taka trochę dyskusja o wyższości świat Wielkanocnych nad świętami Bożego Narodzenia.


WOW, masz WG i kaloryfery i żyjesz nie narzekasz nawet grzyba nie hodujesz cud.  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> WOW, masz WG i kaloryfery i żyjesz nie narzekasz nawet grzyba nie hodujesz cud.


No przecież buduje drugi dom, poprzedni z hodowlą pieczarek pewnie został sprzedany he he  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> My mamy podłogówkę w całym domu - na dole pod płytkami w  większości, trochę pod bambusem prasowanym. Na górze wszystko pod bambusem (oprócz łazienki).  I jest cudnie. Mieszkamy od listopada - grzejemy więc kilka miesięcy. W sypialni utrzymujemy 19-20 stopni, gdzie indziej 22. W mieszkaniu wiecznie marzłam w nogi - tutaj nareszcie nie. Jest bardzo komfortowo.


Jak możesz to napisz jakie macie sterowanie ogrzewaniem?

----------


## Matilde1

.

----------


## fenix2

> Bardzo sobie chwalę podłogówkę w całym domu. Ciepło wreszcie wszędzie, a nie tylko przy kaloryferze. I nogi mam ciepłe, niebywałe . Jak jestem u znajomych którzy mają kaloryfery to odczuwam od razu dyskomfort. Mam chęć szybko wracać do ciepłego domu .


Nogi nie puchną?

----------


## Liwko

> Nogi nie puchną?


A latem jak podłoga ma około 25 stopni to puchną? Zimą podczas dużych mrozów podłoga ma u mnie 26 stopni.

----------


## plusfoto

> Nogi nie puchną?


A latem Ci nie puchną? Przecież podłoga wtedy nieraz jest nawet cieplejsza.
P.S. Liwko za szybki jesteś.

----------


## Liwko

No więc najciekawsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że ta podłoga ma podobne temperatury niemal przez cały rok. Jedynie w łazienkach idzie wyczuć cieplejszą. I tak powinno być.

----------


## fenix2

> A latem jak podłoga ma około 25 stopni to puchną? Zimą podczas dużych mrozów podłoga ma u mnie 26 stopni.


To taki żart z mojej strony był.  :cool:

----------


## Liwko

> To taki żart z mojej strony był.


Aaaa, to nie zrozumiałem pytania  :big grin:

----------


## fuhoskar

Witam serdecznie my z żoną też planujemy podłogówkę w całym domu.Na dole planujemy kafle na całości ale u góry nie wiemy w sypialni chcemy parkiet,łazienka wiadomo kafle ale w reszta pomieszczeń.Czy bambus nadaje się na podłogówkę bo podoba mi się bambus.

----------


## animuss

> Witam serdecznie my z żoną też planujemy podłogówkę w całym domu.Na dole planujemy kafle na całości ale u góry nie wiemy w sypialni chcemy parkiet,łazienka wiadomo kafle ale w reszta pomieszczeń.Czy bambus nadaje się na podłogówkę bo podoba mi się bambus.


Warto się jeszcze zastanowić nad grzejnikami w sypialniach czy innych pomieszczeniach z parkietem,zawsze można je zamienić na ogrzewanie liniowe,kurtynowe.

----------


## Tancereczka

Dobrze ogrzana sypialnia zawsze ma kluczowe znaczenie  :big grin:

----------


## namira

Temperatura w sypialni jest gorąca,ale nie ma to nic wspólnego z takim czy innym systemem grzewczym,natomiast moi młodzi (25 lat ) znajomi  w swoim nowym domu  umiescili w sypialni telewizor!!!!!! wygląda na to,że to najnudniejsze pomieszczenie w ich domu,pozdrawiam prawie wiosennnie....

----------


## fenix2

> Temperatura w sypialni jest gorąca,ale nie ma to nic wspólnego z takim czy innym systemem grzewczym,natomiast moi młodzi (25 lat ) znajomi  w swoim nowym domu  umiescili w sypialni telewizor!!!!!! wygląda na to,że to najnudniejsze pomieszczenie w ich domu,pozdrawiam prawie wiosennnie....


Telewizor w sypialni jest raczej niepotrzebny. Bo sypialnia ja sama nazwa wskazuje służy do spania.  :smile:

----------


## dusiek

> oczywiscie odpopwiedzi znalazlam w necie...
> pies i podlogowka
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...pod%C5%82ogowe
> alergia i podlogowka
> http://www.budnet.pl/Dlaczego_orzewa...ki,a=1605.html
> i wszystko jasne


Dla mnie nic nie ma jasnego, podlogowka + wykladzina dywanowa, swietne rozwiazanie dla alergikow?

----------


## Liwko

> Dla mnie nic nie ma jasnego, podlogowka + wykladzina dywanowa, swietne rozwiazanie dla alergikow?


Połóż trochę kurzu na dłoni, ma podobną temperaturę co podłogówka. Zaobserwuj czy się podnosi. Teraz to samo zrób z kurzem na grzejniku, który ma zazwyczaj około 60*. Opisz nam tu wnioski.
Z moich i innych użytkowników podłogówki wynika, że zdecydowanie więcej kurzu teraz widać na podłodze niż na meblach (robią się tzw. koty). Wynika z tego, że temperatura dobrze wykonanej podłogówki nie jest w stanie oderwać drobinek kurzu od podłogi, w przeciwieństwie do grzejników. Wniosek? Poprawnie wykonana podłogówka jest bardziej przyjazna alergikom, ale tutaj bardziej zadbał bym o wentylacje, wentylacje mechaniczną z rekuperatorem i filtrami.

----------


## autorus

Musze się zgodzić z kolegą Liwko, unoszenie kurzu na podłogówce to mit. Bzdura wyssana z brudnego palucha.

----------


## animuss

> Musze się zgodzić z kolegą Liwko, unoszenie kurzu na podłogówce to mit. Bzdura wyssana z brudnego palucha.


Nie jest aż tak różowo .

----------


## Liwko

> Nie jest aż tak różowo .


Oczywiście. Jak masz osobiście skopaną podłogówkę to nie ma się co dziwić że tak gadasz.
U mnie podłoga w duże mrozy ma 26*, w łazienkach więcej a w sypialniach mniej. Grzejnik ma 60*, widzisz różnicę?

*Jedno sprostowanie. Pisząc o temperaturze dłoni popełniłem głupotę. Taką temperaturę ma u mnie czynnik zasilający podłogówkę (i to w największe mrozy), a sama podłoga ma około 26*, czyli niemal tyle samo co latem.

----------


## animuss

> Oczywiście. Jak masz osobiście skopaną podłogówkę to nie ma się co dziwić że tak gadasz.
> U mnie podłoga w duże mrozy ma 26*, w łazienkach więcej a w sypialniach mniej. Grzejnik ma 60*, widzisz różnicę?
> 
>  Pisząc o temperaturze dłoni popełniłem głupotę.


Widzę ze jedyne argumenty jakie wytoczyłeś to te co wszyscy 
czyli żadne .Kurzy się mniej to nie podlega dyskusji ale kurz jest i na podłodze i na meblach sam go tam przecież nie nasypałem.
*Powierzchnia podłogi  jako grzejnik jest sucha więc zalegający na niej kurz również jest suchy  wiec lżejszy od tego zalegającego na tradycyjnej podłodze nieogrzewanej*  wystarczy przejść po podłogówce albo wykładzinie na niej leżącej  i wzbudzamy tuman kurzu   ,stojący telewizor zasysa kurz i wyrzuca go aż pod sufit ,mógł bym tu przytaczać  jeszcze ale po co .

----------


## Liwko

> Widzę ze jedyne argumenty jakie wytoczyłeś to te co wszyscy 
> czyli żadne .Kurzy się mniej to nie podlega dyskusji ale kurz jest i na podłodze i na meblach sam go tam przecież nie nasypałem.
> *Powierzchnia podłogi  jako grzejnik jest sucha więc zalegający na niej kurz również jest suchy  wiec lżejszy od tego zalegającego na tradycyjnej podłodze nieogrzewanej*  wystarczy przejść po podłogówce albo wykładzinie na niej leżącej  i wzbudzamy tuman kurzu   ,stojący telewizor zasysa kurz i wyrzuca go aż pod sufit ,mógł bym tu przytaczać  jeszcze ale po co .


A więc właśnie, telewizor wyrzuca kurz pod sufit! Dlaczego? Bo jest tak jak grzejniki, zdecydowanie cieplejszy!
Nie wiem jak u ciebie, ale u mnie (w porównaniu do domu rodzinnego i kilku mieszkań) kurzu na meblach jest zdecydowanie mniej.  Przy grzejnikach zapier... po całej chałupie. A skoro na meblach go mniej to i w moim nosie.

----------


## animuss

> A więc właśnie, telewizor wyrzuca kurz pod sufit! Dlaczego? Bo jest tak jak grzejniki, zdecydowanie cieplejszy!
> Nie wiem jak u ciebie, ale u mnie (w porównaniu do domu rodzinnego i kilku mieszkań) kurzu na meblach jest zdecydowanie mniej.  Przy grzejnikach zapier... po całej chałupie. A skoro na meblach go mniej to i w moim nosie.


Żyjemy w kurzu  w pomieszczeniach w których żyją ludzie ,nie da się od niego uwolnić ,można jedynie próbować ograniczać,a ogrzewanie podłogowe w mniejszym stopniu wspomaga unoszenie kurzu  ,ale gdy poruszamy się po pomieszczeniach z ogrzewaniem podłogowym lub włączamy urządzenia wytwarzające ciepło wzniecamy kurz ,więc kurz nadal unosi się w powietrzu ,jedynie wietrzenie pomieszczeń i usuwanie mechaniczne ogranicza go  np. centralne odkurzacze powodują doskonałe usuwanie kurzu z pomieszczeń .

----------


## Liwko

> Żyjemy w kurzu  w pomieszczeniach w których żyją ludzie ,nie da się od niego uwolnić ,można jedynie próbować ograniczać,a ogrzewanie podłogowe w mniejszym stopniu wspomaga unoszenie kurzu  ,ale gdy poruszamy się po pomieszczeniach z ogrzewaniem podłogowym lub włączamy urządzenia wytwarzające ciepło wzniecamy kurz ,więc kurz nadal unosi się w powietrzu ,jedynie wietrzenie pomieszczeń i usuwanie mechaniczne ogranicza go  np. centralne odkurzacze powodują doskonałe usuwanie kurzu z pomieszczeń .


No ale dbanie o czystość w domu to chyba powinna być norma... Ale widzę, że doszliśmy w końcu do jakiegoś porozumienia. Przy podłogówce kurz nie unosi się tak jak przy grzejnikach. Amen

----------


## animuss

> No ale dbanie o czystość w domu to chyba powinna być norma... Ale widzę, że doszliśmy w końcu do jakiegoś porozumienia. Przy podłogówce kurz nie unosi się tak jak przy grzejnikach. Amen


Tak teoretycznie mniej  ,a w praktyce to taki marketing przecież mieszkamy w tych domach .
Gdzieś czytałem że statystycznie w domu o powierzchni ok. 200 m2 powstaje  20 kg kurzu rocznie.
Trzeba też pamiętać że kurz jest bardziej przesuszony leżąc na ogrzewaniu podłogowym łatwiej się go wzbudza i dłużej unosi ,więc zamiatanie miotłą takiej podłogi to niezbyt dobry pomysł .Drugi niezbyt udany sposób pozbycia się kurzu z ogrzewania podłogowego to włączenie odkurzacza w pomieszczeniu ,które mamy zamiar sprzątać , silny strumień powietrza wylatującego z tyłu odkurzacza powoduje poderwanie kurzu z podłogi i szybkie wymieszanie go z powietrzem w pomieszczeniu.Jeżeli mamy do tego  niskiej klasy filtr w odkurzaczu, to dużo większa część  zanieczyszczeń wciąganych do worka urządzenia przeleci tylko przez odkurzacz  jak przez sito i nadal będzie dryfować w powietrzu.
Nowe technologie często wymuszają zastosowanie nowoczesnych urządzeń do sprzątania pomieszczenia  takich jak np.centralne odkurzacze .
W pomieszczeniach bez ogrzewania podłogowego podłoga jest bardziej wilgotna więc kurz cięższy trudniej  się wzbija w powietrze ,wilgoć wiąże cząsteczki kurzu, zamiatanie i odkurzanie tradycyjne będzie przynosić leprze efekty .

----------


## Liwko

Że tak nieśmiało zapytam, czy ty czasem nie sprzedajesz odkurzaczy centralnych?

----------


## animuss

> Że tak nieśmiało zapytam, czy ty czasem nie sprzedajesz odkurzaczy centralnych?


Czekałem na to pytanie ,nie nie sprzedaje,ani nie handluje,działam w usługach . :smile:

----------


## fenix2

:sick:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> 


No wlasnie, bylam zdecydowana na podlogowke w calym domu (nawet sypialni) - jestem alergikiem, ale po tych "wywodach" o unoszacym sie kurzu i braku centralnego odkurzacza chyba zrezygnuje z podlogowki... :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

To znaczy wolisz więcej kurzu z kaloryferów? Ewa pomyśl latem podłoga ma podobną temperaturę jak zimą przy dobrze zrobionej podłogówce (23-25oC).
Odczuwasz wtedy jakiś dyskomfort z tego tytułu?

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> To znaczy wolisz więcej kurzu z kaloryferów? Ewa pomyśl latem podłoga ma podobną temperaturę jak zimą przy dobrze zrobionej podłogówce (23-25oC).
> Odczuwasz wtedy jakiś dyskomfort z tego tytułu?


Sorki, al moj post byl "zartobliwy" - oczywiscie, ze nie zrezygnuje z podlogowki  :smile:

----------


## pionan

> Temperatura w sypialni jest gorąca,ale nie ma to nic wspólnego z takim czy innym systemem grzewczym,natomiast moi młodzi (25 lat ) znajomi  w swoim nowym domu  umiescili w sypialni telewizor!!!!!! wygląda na to,że to najnudniejsze pomieszczenie w ich domu,pozdrawiam prawie wiosennnie....


heh, my też do emerytów się nie zaliczamy, a telewizor w sypalni stoi. Stoi, od roku mieszkamy, a jeszcze ani razu nie odpalony. Ba, nawet nie podłączony do anteny.
jak to rymował Ś.P. Piotr Łuszcz "Magik" z PFK:
 "Ej panowie.. chyba każdy z was wie 
Bez telewizji można, telewizora nie"
 :big grin:

----------


## ENDO

2 pytania do użytkowników ogrzewania podłogowego:

- w którym pomieszczeniu NIE MASZ podłogówki?
- jaki rodzaj podłogi najlepiej się użytkuje w parze z tym typem ogrzewania?

ENDO  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> 2 pytania do użytkowników ogrzewania podłogowego:
> 
> - w którym pomieszczeniu NIE MASZ podłogówki?
> - jaki rodzaj podłogi najlepiej się użytkuje w parze z tym typem ogrzewania?
> 
> ENDO


Ad.1. w garażu (nie mam tam żadnego ogrzewania)
Ad.2. mam i płytki i wykładzinę dywanową. Obie sprawdzają się bardzo dobrze.

----------


## Pyxis

> 2 pytania do użytkowników ogrzewania podłogowego:
> 
> - w którym pomieszczeniu NIE MASZ podłogówki?
> - jaki rodzaj podłogi najlepiej się użytkuje w parze z tym typem ogrzewania?
> 
> ENDO


1) Garazu i "kotlowni"
2) Kazdy (mam panele w 70%) i reszta plytki (pom gospodarcze, lazienki, hall wiatrolap i kuchnia)

----------


## animuss

> - jaki rodzaj podłogi najlepiej się użytkuje w parze z tym typem ogrzewania?


Że by nie było za łatwo to popatrzcie sobie na ogrzewanie liniowe ,kurtynowe  ani to grzejniki ani podłogówka a rozkład temperatur w pomieszczeniach taki jak przy podłogówce i nie ma tyle kurzu co przy normalnych grzejnikach .
Listwy grzewcze  


Trochę  kurzu tylko  przy ścianie  to listwy grzewcze na całej długości ściany,mozna wymontować grzejnik i założyć takie ustrojstwo.

----------


## Pyxis

> Że by nie było za łatwo to popatrzcie sobie na ogrzewanie liniowe ,kurtynowe  ani to grzejniki ani podłogówka a rozkład temperatur w pomieszczeniach taki jak przy podłogówce i nie ma tyle kurzu co przy normalnych grzejnikach .
> Listwy grzewcze


Tylko po co "protezowac" dobre rozwiazania? Jesli masz modernizacje w istniejacym domu, to rozumiem, ale w nowym - sensu nie widze.

----------


## animuss

> Tylko po co "protezowac" dobre rozwiazania? Jesli masz modernizacje w istniejacym domu, to rozumiem, ale w nowym - sensu nie widze.


Każdy system ma jakieś wady przy tym np. można pakować na podłogę grube parkiety i na to włochate  dywany ,znając więcej systemów można je dopasować do własnych potrzeb i oczekiwań .

----------


## nirel

Ostatnio poznałem nowy powód aby nie montować podłogówki w sypialniach : żyły wodne. Podłogówka ułożona pod łóżkiem ma wpływać na organizm człowieka tak samo jak żyły wodne.

----------


## Pyxis

> Ostatnio poznałem nowy powód aby nie montować podłogówki w sypialniach : żyły wodne. Podłogówka ułożona pod łóżkiem ma wpływać na organizm człowieka tak samo jak żyły wodne.


Ludzie to maja naprane w "garnkach"  :wink:

----------


## twaro

> Ostatnio poznałem nowy powód aby nie montować podłogówki w sypialniach : żyły wodne. Podłogówka ułożona pod łóżkiem ma wpływać na organizm człowieka tak samo jak żyły wodne.



Jest na to sposób: 66 kasztanów pod łóżkiem :big lol:

----------


## Liwko

> Ostatnio poznałem nowy powód aby nie montować podłogówki w sypialniach : żyły wodne. Podłogówka ułożona pod łóżkiem ma wpływać na organizm człowieka tak samo jak żyły wodne.


 :big lol:

----------


## animuss

To nie wszystkie kwiatki 

Henryk Sobucki
Plusy: 16
 Dołączył: 09.01.2007
 Posty: 119
Skąd: Dolny śląsk
Wysłany: 28.03.2009, 18:34
 Temat postu: 
 Kumpel przyjechał właśnie z roboty w Niemczech, opowiadał o małżeństwie 
 dwojga swoich pracodawców- ona i on nie tacy starzy, jeszcze przed 60. 
 W domu od dawna mieli zawsze podłogówkę, opowiadał, że bardzo ciepłą. 
 No i... obydwoje na wózkach inwalidzkich, bo jakieś dolegliwości nóg. 
 Ten fakt powiązania podłogówki i ich choroby uświadomiłem kumplowi 
 dopiero w rozmowie, bo wcześniej nie kojarzył, dopiero po mojej sugestii 
 potwierdził, że ta podłoga naprawdę ciepła. 
 Czytałem kiedyś, że człowiek przystosowany jest do tego, że nogi muszą być 
 w środowisku chłodniejszym, niż reszta ciała, taka jest po prostu fizjologia 
 człowieka. W naszym klimacie wynika to z faktu, że przebywając na zewnątrz 
 nogi przeważnie z racji bliskości gruntu są ciągle chłodne. Nie bez 
 przyczyny: to w nogach odbywa się regulacja temperatury krwi, która 
 zasila m.in. mózg, z dokładnością 0,1 st. C.
http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/vt/1387...we-jest-zdrowe.

----------


## Liwko

Zwróć uwagę na słowa-*bardzo ciepłą!*
Czy my o takiej piszemy? Podejrzewam, że ten dom był jak durszlak i trzeba było grzać do wysokich temperatur, ale my o takich nie mówimy. Może ty masz taki?

----------


## Pyxis

Polowa starych Niemcow powinna przy takiej zaleznosci jedzic na wozkach, a nie Mercami i VW-ejami  :smile: 
Dbrze zrobione ogrzewanie podlogowe nie ma prawa Ci zaszkodzic temperatura podlogi max 25-26*C. O kaloryfer rozgrzany do 70*C tez sie mozesz poparzyc. I co z tego?

----------


## animuss

> Zwróć uwagę na słowa-*bardzo ciepłą!*
> Czy my o takiej piszemy? Podejrzewam, że ten dom był jak durszlak i trzeba było grzać do wysokich temperatur, ale my o takich nie mówimy. Może ty masz taki?


.Jaka by nie była to na wózek nikogo nie wsadzi ,w Afryce  Murzyni mają podłogówkę naturalną .
Niestety u mnie nie było tak kolorowo  :sad:   ktokolwiek nie przyszedł , jak jeszcze podłogówka nie była tak popularna  ,to pytał o podłogówkę ,czemu nie działa - nie grzeje ,a ja mówiłem że przecież działa nie ma tu grzejników a jest ciepło ,to nie wierzyli dopiero jak otwierałem szafkę i łapali za rurę zasilającą to trochę ciepła czuli ale nadal obserwowali mnie z wielką uwagą czy nie podpuszczam czasem . :yes:

----------


## Liwko

I tak powinno być  :yes:

----------


## darriusz

Całego chyba nie ma sensu zaopatrzyć w podłogówkę ja robię tylko w kuchni, łazience i przedpokoju w pokoju lepiej chyba nie robić jeśli to pokój dzienny i sypialnia za razem.

----------


## Pyxis

> Całego chyba nie ma sensu zaopatrzyć w podłogówkę ja robię tylko w kuchni, łazience i przedpokoju w pokoju lepiej chyba nie robić jeśli to pokój dzienny i sypialnia za razem.


Na bank bedziesz pozniej zalowal takiej decyzji.

----------


## twaro

> Ostatnio poznałem nowy powód aby nie montować podłogówki w sypialniach : żyły wodne. Podłogówka ułożona pod łóżkiem ma wpływać na organizm człowieka tak samo jak żyły wodne.



A ja kiedyś słyszałem od kogoś że jak w nocy woda w rurkach sie przelewa (chlupocze) to można się zmoczyć podczas snu :big grin:

----------


## ENDO

Czy jest problem w instalacji podłogówki na 50m otwartej przestrzeni? 
Czy podział na strefy jest zupełnie dowolny? Gdzie zazwyczaj montuje się panel sterujący? Zakładam, ze czasowe załączanie nie jest żadnym problemem.
Ile płaciliście za metr podłogówki?

ENDO

----------


## animuss

> A ja kiedyś słyszałem od kogoś że jak w nocy woda w rurkach sie przelewa (chlupocze) to można się zmoczyć podczas snu


Wątpię że jest człowiek na tej planecie ,który usłyszy jak w tych rurkach  płynie woda  :big lol:

----------


## Pyxis

> Wątpię że jest człowiek na tej planecie ,który usłyszy jak w tych rurkach  płynie woda


Hm.... ja nie slysze pompy w nocy, ale delikatny szum podlowgowki jak najbardziej.

----------


## twaro

To miała być anegdota typu: "Żyły wodne"
Ale jest to autentyk z cyklu: "Mity o podłogówce" :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Hm.... ja nie slysze pompy w nocy, ale delikatny szum podlowgowki jak najbardziej.


Co takiego??? No bez jaj... :eek:

----------


## twaro

> Hm.... ja nie slysze pompy w nocy, ale delikatny szum podlowgowki jak najbardziej.




Może masz rozdzielacz w sypialni? :eek:

----------


## Pyxis

> Może masz rozdzielacz w sypialni?


No co ty. Mam w kotlowni. 2 pomieszczenia od sypialni (2 sciany).  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Co takiego??? No bez jaj...


No powaga. Nie jest to nic glosnego, ale jak sie wsluchasz, to uslyszysz kiedy obiegowka dziala a kiedy stoi (np jest grzanie CWU). Tylko w nocy jest na to szansa. Dokola domu i w samym domu mam dosyc cicho.

----------


## animuss

> Hm.... ja nie slysze pompy w nocy, ale delikatny szum podlowgowki jak najbardziej.


Może hałas pracy pompy się nosi u Ciebie po rurach ale szum wody ? Nie pij tyle przed snem

----------


## twaro

> No powaga. Nie jest to nic glosnego, ale jak sie wsluchasz, to uslyszysz kiedy obiegowka dziala a kiedy stoi (np jest grzanie CWU). Tylko w nocy jest na to szansa. Dokola domu i w samym domu mam dosyc cicho.


  No to musisz miec powietrze w pętli.

Przegoń ją w lecie jakąś mocniejszą pompą.

----------


## animuss

> No powaga. Nie jest to nic glosnego, ale jak sie wsluchasz, to uslyszysz kiedy obiegowka dziala a kiedy stoi (np jest grzanie CWU). Tylko w nocy jest na to szansa. Dokola domu i w samym domu mam dosyc cicho.


Ty na poważnie  :eek:  może masz pompę włączoną na najwyższy bieg  a mały przekrój rur.

----------


## Pyxis

Moze to i szum obiegowki slysze. Nie rozronie tego przeciez. Slysze kiedy "dziala podlogowka". Nic nie jest zapowietrzaone. Rury z tego co pamietam 16mm. Jakis standardowy rozmiar. Do rozdzielaczy miedziane 1". Obiegowka na najwyzszym biegu, bo do pompy ciepla tak wlasnie ma byc  :smile: 

Wsluchajcie sie u siebie. Ja tego nie slyszalem dopoty, dopoki malza mi nie "pokazala", ze slyszy.  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> Moze to i szum obiegowki slysze. Nie rozronie tego przeciez. Slysze kiedy "dziala podlogowka". 
> Wsluchajcie sie u siebie. Ja tego nie slyszalem dopoty, dopoki malza mi nie "pokazala", ze slyszy.


Ty pewnie grasz w filharmonii na jakimś instrumencie  :big lol:

----------


## namira

Szumi czy nie,ja podłogówce w sypialni powiedzialam nie i jestem bardzo zadowolona z tej decyzji,najlepiej mi się śpi w tem.19 stopni kaloryferem bardzo szybko ustawiam  żadaną temperaturę,w najwieksze mrozy  odkręcalam pokrętlo na 3,ale przez większość czasu kaloryfer jest zakręcony,teraz okno otwarte przez cały dzień,tak lubię,tak mam.
Cały parter i łazienka na poddaszu ma ogrzewanie podłogowe,największy komfort moim zdaniem daje podlogówka w łazience,plusem dla mnie jest takze brak kaloryferów na parterze,wszedzie oczywiście kafle,które najlepiej przewodzą ciepło.

----------


## Pyxis

Jak mieszkalem w bloku, to kaloryfery szumialy duzo mocniej, bo instalacja byla cala w miedzi i nioslo bardziej.  :smile: 

Ale mi podlogowka wcale nie przeszkadza spac w 20*C. Rownie dobrze mogl bym ustawic sobie nizej.
Ogrzewaniem podlogowym po mieszkaniu przez wiekszosc zycia z kaloryferami jestem zachwycony. Trudno chyba cos lepszego wymyslic. U mnie sprawdza sie w calym domu i jesli bym sobie zafundowal gdziekolwiek kaloryfery, to bym mocno pobladzil.

Kafle wcale nie sa koniecznoscia przy podlogowym. Ja mam w wiekszosci panele i tez cieplutko.

----------


## animuss

> Kafle wcale nie sa koniecznoscia przy podlogowym. Ja mam panele.


Dlatego szumi .

----------


## Pyxis

> Dlatego szumi .


A nie dlatego, ze sikam na stojaco?

----------


## animuss

> A nie dlatego, ze sikam na stojaco?


Ja też na stojąco ale u mnie nie szumi bo leję po spodniach  :big lol:

----------


## Liwko

> Ja też na stojąco ale u mnie nie szumi bo leję po spodniach


To dlaczego najpierw nie wyciągasz?

----------


## artix1

Nie no padłem  :Lol:  Odnośnie tematu pokrewnego z podłogówką czyli sikaniu. Widziałem gdzieś zamiast rury spustowej z rynien powieszony był łańcuch. Taki bajer do drewnianych, ekologicznych domów. Może można ten pomysł wykorzystać i sikać po łańcuchu. W lewej ręce łańcuch stalowy w prawej narzędzie zbrodni. Zaręczam o braku szumów  :big grin:

----------


## animuss

> To dlaczego najpierw nie wyciągasz?


Wyciągam i nie żal mi bo  leje po spodniach sąsiada .  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Wyciągam i nie żal mi bo  leje po spodniach sąsiada .


Oj, a oczy później nie bolą?

----------


## animuss

> Oj, a oczy później nie bolą?


Mnie nie .

----------


## mardor1971

> No wlasnie, bylam zdecydowana na podlogowke w calym domu (nawet sypialni) - jestem alergikiem, ale po tych "wywodach" o unoszacym sie kurzu i braku centralnego odkurzacza chyba zrezygnuje z podlogowki...


Ale zrobisz głupotę

----------


## mardor1971

> A ja kiedyś słyszałem od kogoś że jak w nocy woda w rurkach sie przelewa (chlupocze) to można się zmoczyć podczas snu


O tak przelewa się, ale w grzejnikach. Ja mam podłogówkę i w życiu nie wiedziałem, że taka fajna. Ludzie jak nie wiecie co z czym się je to głupot nie piszci, a Pyxis i Liwko tutaj mają rację w 100%

----------


## animuss

> O tak przelewa się, ale w grzejnikach. Ja mam podłogówkę i w życiu nie wiedziałem, że taka fajna. Ludzie jak nie wiecie co z czym się je to głupot nie piszci, a Pyxis i Liwko tutaj mają rację w 100%


Mam grzejniki i nic nie słyszę, nic nie bulgoce, przelewa, itd....

----------


## Pyxis

> Mam grzejniki i nic nie słyszę, nic nie bulgoce, przelewa, itd....


Trzeba do lekarza. Od uszu takiego.  :wink:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

A czy mając tylko samą podłogówkę bez żadnego kaloryfera nie jest zbyt zimno, bo jakoś ciężką mi jest se to wyobrazić. Wszyscy nasi znajomi mają kaloryfery i podłogówkę i większość z nich mówi, że teraz jakby robili drugi raz to pozostali by przy samej podłogówcę, ale mi się wydaję, że będzie zbyt zimno :eek:  opdpowiedzcie proszę czy napewno sama podłogówka wystarczy do ogrzania całego domku bo na ten temat jestem zielona

----------


## Liwko

> A czy mając tylko samą podłogówkę bez żadnego kaloryfera nie jest zbyt zimno, bo jakoś ciężką mi jest se to wyobrazić. Wszyscy nasi znajomi mają kaloryfery i podłogówkę i większość z nich mówi, że teraz jakby robili drugi raz to pozostali by przy samej podłogówcę, ale mi się wydaję, że będzie zbyt zimno opdpowiedzcie proszę czy napewno sama podłogówka wystarczy do ogrzania całego domku bo na ten temat jestem zielona


A dlaczego ma być zimno, skoro to największy grzejnik z możliwych?

----------


## animuss

> Trzeba do lekarza. Od uszu takiego.


To wybierz się ,śmiało ,może przepisze Ci stopery do uszu. :wink: 





> A czy mając tylko samą podłogówkę bez żadnego kaloryfera nie jest zbyt zimno, bo jakoś ciężką mi jest se to wyobrazić. Wszyscy nasi znajomi mają kaloryfery i podłogówkę i większość z nich mówi, że teraz jakby robili drugi raz to pozostali by przy samej podłogówcę, ale mi się wydaję, że będzie zbyt zimno opdpowiedzcie proszę czy napewno sama podłogówka wystarczy do ogrzania całego domku bo na ten temat jestem zielona


Jeżeli nowe budownictwo z mniejszym zapotrzebowaniem na moc to będzie dobrze, jak stare okna dom bez izolacji może być problem .

----------


## mardor1971

Mieszkałem w domach z grzejnikami całe życie i zawsze gdzieś było słychać ciurkanie. Stopery nikomu nie potrzebne a grzejniki poprostu słychać. Tak już niestety mają.

----------


## animuss

> Mieszkałem w domach z grzejnikami całe życie i zawsze gdzieś było słychać ciurkanie. Stopery nikomu nie potrzebne a grzejniki poprostu słychać. Tak już niestety mają.


Tez mieszkałem w blokowisku i było słychać ale nic na to nie można było poradzić . 
Teraz mam swoją instalację zrobioną prawidłowo, więc zapraszam do mnie ze stetoskopem . :big lol:

----------


## _unnamed

No, widać że jest w tym wątku spore lobby zwolenników podłogówki w całym domu. W moim mniemaniu jednak ogrzewanie podłogowe w pokojach na piętrze / poddaszu nie jest zupełnie bez wad (nie znaczy to też, że jest jednoznacznie gorsze od kaloryferów). Fruwający kurz, wózki inwalidzkie i żyły wodne to oczywiście bzdury ale:
- ogrzewanie podłogowe projektuje się tak, aby omijać meble stojące nisko na podłodze (łóżka, szafy, kanapy, ...). W związku z tym powierzchnia grzejnika podłogowego w sypialniach może okazać się niewystarczająca - szczególnie jeśli na podłodze nie będzie kafelków.  Można to obejść zwiększając temperaturę wody w grzejniku ale w ten sposób możemy stracić na wydajności systemu grzewczego - zwłaszcza przy piecach kondensacyjnych. W ten sposób ograniczamy też znacząco możliwości przemeblowania pokojów.
- ogrzewanie kaloryferami daje możliwość osuszenia szyb okiennych (przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej) lub podgrzania strumienia wentylacji mechanicznej (nawiewy umieszcza się nad grzejnikami).

Zalet podłogówki jest generalnie sporo, ale każdy przypadek należy rozważyć indywidualnie. Jeśli jest możliwość wyeliminowania ogrzewania wysokotemperaturowego w całym domu (również w garażu, łazienkach) to raczej nie ma sensu stosować kaloryferów w sypialniach.

----------


## Liwko

I na to znaleźć można rozwiązanie. U mnie wszystkie meble w sypialni stoją na nóżkach. Choć przy podłogówce wodnej nie ma to aż tak dużego znaczenia.

----------


## Pyxis

Ja mam WG i musze wieczorem w pokoju dziecka nawilzacz wlaczac, bo spranie przy 35% wilgotnosci nie jest wygodne.
Jakie osuszanie szyb? Chyba w lazience zaraz po goracym prysznicu jak na dworze -10.

A w sypialni i tak z reuly chcesz miec do spania 20*C, wiec musisz normalnie dzialajaca podlogowke skrecic. Nie bylo tez przy podlogowym zadnego omijania mebli (co nawyzej w kuchni gdzie bylo wiadomo, ze szafki kuchenne beda staly tylko w jednym i tym samym miejscu odsunlem sie 50cm od sciany).

Widze mitow ciag dalszy sie robi.  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> opdpowiedzcie proszę czy napewno sama podłogówka wystarczy do ogrzania całego domku bo na ten temat jestem zielona


Kobiety tak maja. Moja zona tez nie mogla "zaskoczyc" jak to mozliwe, ze podloga 23-24*C moze nagrzac dom do 22*C. Niby Pano magister, a nie moglo oswiecic.
Coieplo jak woda - plynie. Plynie zawsze do dolka. Niekoniecznie musi to byc wodospad.  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> Nie bylo tez przy podlogowym zadnego omijania mebli (co nawyzej w kuchni gdzie bylo wiadomo, ze szafki kuchenne beda staly tylko w jednym i tym samym miejscu odsunlem sie 50cm od sciany).
> Widze mitow ciag dalszy sie robi.


U mnie jeszcze pod kabinami i wannami nie dawałem .

----------


## malux20

ja żałuje tej kabiny -że  nie dalem.
liwko czemu przy wodnej to nie problem
ile nad deską waszym zdaniem  powinny byc meble 10 cm starczy czy nawet mniej?

----------


## _unnamed

> Ja mam WG i musze wieczorem w pokoju dziecka nawilzacz wlaczac, bo spranie przy 35% wilgotnosci nie jest wygodne.
> Jakie osuszanie szyb? Chyba w lazience zaraz po goracym prysznicu jak na dworze -10.
> 
> A w sypialni i tak z reuly chcesz miec do spania 20*C, wiec musisz normalnie dzialajaca podlogowke skrecic. Nie bylo tez przy podlogowym zadnego omijania mebli (co nawyzej w kuchni gdzie bylo wiadomo, ze szafki kuchenne beda staly tylko w jednym i tym samym miejscu odsunlem sie 50cm od sciany).
> 
> Widze mitow ciag dalszy sie robi.


Pisałem, że wszystko zależy od konkretnej sytuacji. Jeśli masz na tyle sucho, że para się nie wykrapla Ci na oknach to ten powód dla grzejników tradycyjnych odpada.

Omijanie mebli jest wytyczną przy profesjonalnym projektowaniu ogrzwania. Jeśli instalacja jest robiona "na oko" i tak "by działało" to ta dyskusja jest bez znaczenia, bo różnice wynikające z tak zaprojektowanej instalacji tego czy innego typu będzie niewyczuwalna. Co do wystarczającej wydajności grzejnika podłogowego - to ponownie, kwestia indywidualnego przypadku. Dużo zależy od tego jak ocieplone jest pomieszczenie, ile przeszkleń, co pod spodem itd. Takie generalizowanie ("z reguły podłogówkę musisz skręcić") jest bez sensu, Wszystko się sprowadza do prostej kalkulacji zapotrzebowania danego pomieszczenia na energię, strat tej energi na przegrodach, wentylacji i wydajności grzejnika działającego na temperaturze roboczej dobranej odpowiednio do pieca. Sugerowanie, że skoro w Twoim przypadku to rozwiązanie się sprawdza to sprawdzi się w każdym innym to są właśnie mity. Na niektóre pytania nie można dać jednoznacznej ogólnej odpowiedzi.

----------


## _unnamed

> ja żałuje tej kabiny -że  nie dalem.
> liwko czemu przy wodnej to nie problem
> ile nad deską waszym zdaniem  powinny byc meble 10 cm starczy czy nawet mniej?


Liwko sugerował, że przy wodnym ogrzewaniu to nie taki problem jak przy elektryku, któremu trzeba koniecznie zapewnić odbiór energii cieplnej. W obydwu przypadkach przykrywanie grzejnika podłogowego to... przykrywanie grzejnika  :smile: 

Czy 10cm wystarczy? A jak w zwykłym kaloryferze zasłonisz 3 żeberka kredensem to będzie jeszcze ok?  :big tongue:

----------


## jasiek71

> Liwko sugerował, że przy wodnym ogrzewaniu to nie taki problem jak przy elektryku,


mam kable w podłogach i wykładziny dywanowe dodatkowo nawet w jednym pokoju duży materac leży bezpośrednio i jakoś nie udało się przekroczyć nawet tych granicznych 35*wylewki przy których sterownik blokuje ogrzewanie ...

----------


## Pyxis

> Pisałem, że wszystko zależy od konkretnej sytuacji. Jeśli masz na tyle sucho, że para się nie wykrapla Ci na oknach to ten powód dla grzejników tradycyjnych odpada.
> 
> Omijanie mebli jest wytyczną przy profesjonalnym projektowaniu ogrzwania. Jeśli instalacja jest robiona "na oko" i tak "by działało" to ta dyskusja jest bez znaczenia, bo różnice wynikające z tak zaprojektowanej instalacji tego czy innego typu będzie niewyczuwalna. Co do wystarczającej wydajności grzejnika podłogowego - to ponownie, kwestia indywidualnego przypadku. Dużo zależy od tego jak ocieplone jest pomieszczenie, ile przeszkleń, co pod spodem itd. Takie generalizowanie ("z reguły podłogówkę musisz skręcić") jest bez sensu, Wszystko się sprowadza do prostej kalkulacji zapotrzebowania danego pomieszczenia na energię, strat tej energi na przegrodach, wentylacji i wydajności grzejnika działającego na temperaturze roboczej dobranej odpowiednio do pieca. Sugerowanie, że skoro w Twoim przypadku to rozwiązanie się sprawdza to sprawdzi się w każdym innym to są właśnie mity. Na niektóre pytania nie można dać jednoznacznej ogólnej odpowiedzi.


Skoro sypialnia to jedno z pomieszczen w domu i skoro w domu utrzymujesz jakas temperature a w sypialni chcesz miec mniej, to bedzie to wymagalo raczej zmniejszenia przeplywu w tym pomieszczeniu (jesli w fazie projektu podlogowni nie uwzgledniles tam nizszej temperatury - ale ile osob tak robi). Ocieplenie masz na calym domu podobne, material na sciany tez a i okna daje sie takie same. Pomijam sytuacje ekstremalne, ale sypialnia raczej nie ma przeszklonej calej sciany. Taki atrakcje to domena salonu.
Ja pisze jak sie sprawe temoperatury w sypialni rozwiazuje najczesciej i wlasnie dlatego "generalizuje". Akurat w te strone jest dosyc latwo. Gorzej jak bys chcial wyzsza i tego nie uwzglednil w projekcie podlogowego.

----------


## Pyxis

> ile nad deską waszym zdaniem  powinny byc meble 10 cm starczy czy nawet mniej?


Nie zawracaj sobie tym d....y. Przeciez nie zastawiasz 70% podlogi meblami. To nie M2 w bloku. Zostaw troche roboty "fizyce", a ona da rade.

----------


## Pyxis

> U mnie jeszcze pod kabinami i wannami nie dawałem .


No faktycznie. Tam tez nie mam.

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

Dzięki za odpowiedzi w mojej sprawie, musze powiedzieć, że na 98% przekonaliście mnie :eek:

----------


## Pyxis

No wiesz, podlogowka ma tez wady. Ja jednego dnia zagrzejesz a drugiego jest slonce, to masz w domu 32*C zamiast 22, ale do tego mozna przywyknac, bo po tygodniu jest juz 25*C tylko.

Zartuje celem rozdmuchania tych 2%  :wink:

----------


## pniowek

a może by zadać pytanie dla przeciwników podłogówki: jaki jest sens zakładać grzejniki  skoro wymyślono podłogówkę ?   :smile: 

doświadczenia z podłogówką nie mam, jednak na chłopski rozum ..
powierzchnia grzewcza nieporównywalnie większa,
więc niższa temperatura grzaniajest potrzebna,
więc mniej materiału do wyprodukowania tej samej ilości energii

w każdym bądź razie zaplanowałem podłogówkę na całym parterze i na poddaszu (4cm styrop.) - 130m kw.
w łazience będzie dodatkowo grzejnik co by nie syszyć na podłodze  :smile: 

na podłogówke planuję panele, możliwie najcieńsze więc chyba 7mm (AC4 i AC3)
nie wyobrażam sobie również tego by chodząc na bosaka czuć było płynące z podłogi ciepło
dom ma się nagrzać i podtrzymywać swoją temperaturę,
decydując się na podłogówkę założyłem iż pieca nie będę w ogóle wygaszał

odnoszę też wrażenie że nie ma sensu robić ogrzewania podłogowego jeśli nie jest ono w całym domu

----------


## aLilith

> na podłogówke planuję panele, możliwie najcieńsze więc chyba 7mm (AC4 i AC3)


My również planujemy podłogówkę na całości, tylko w sypialniach ze względu na to, że nie chciałabym zaniżać posadzki grubość płytka + klej, miały być panele 10 mm - w związku z tym mam pytanie czy nie będą za grube? Ma ktoś z was takie na podłogówce? I czy specjalny podkład pod to idzie? Wole wiedzieć wcześniej niż zaufać na ślepo "fachowcom".

I może jeszcze zapytam o piec myślimy o Defro duo 20-25kW (dom parter 120m minus kotłownia i spiżarka - tam nie będziemy grzać) czy ktoś z was stosuje kombinacje ten(lub tego typu piec) głównie podłogówka +dwa grzejniki w łazienkach?

----------


## Myometis

właśnie mija rok grzewczy od kiedy załączyliśmy piec, podłogówka w całym domu to najlepsza nasza decyzja, temp na piecu niska, więc gazu idzie mało, w domu przyjemnie ciepło (w sypialniach panele, ale tu ustawiamy o 2-3 stopnie więcej na regulatorze i spokojnie daje radę). Wydawało nam się, że trzeba będzie zimą dogrzewać kominkiem a spaliliśmy może 1/3 drewna, które oszacowaliśmy na sezon, po prostu kominek rozpalaliśmy głównie dla atmosfery i widoku ognia  :smile:  Polecam, sama byłam sceptyczna, ale dziś cieszę się z takiej decyzji.

----------


## Myometis

aha - mamy drabinki w łazienkach, podłączone do podłogówki ale z grzałkami elektrycznymi, w normalnym stanie wspomagają podłogówkę, a jak zachodzi potrzeba - włącza się grzałkę, wystarcza spokojnie.

----------


## fenix2

> I może jeszcze zapytam o piec myślimy o Defro duo 20-25kW (dom parter 120m minus kotłownia i spiżarka - tam nie będziemy grzać) czy ktoś z was stosuje kombinacje ten(lub tego typu piec) głównie podłogówka +dwa grzejniki w łazienkach?


Podejrzewam że dom będzie dobrze ocieplony tak? Więc 15KW starczy leciutko. Jeżeli masz projekt gotowy to powinno w nim być podane zapotrzebowanie domu na moc.

----------


## aLilith

Dom był powiększany z projektu gotowego - wpisany mam w dokumentacji piec 25kW. Mamy zamiar docieplać 20cm styro, podłogówka nam głównie dlatego odpowiada bo praktycznie na całej południowej ścianie są duże przeszklenia( myślimy o dobrym pakiecie trzyszybowym - jeszcze szukamy) i jakoś nie mogłam sobie wyobrazić grzejnika np. w połowie ściany w salonie :eek:  a dodatkowo cała "część dzienna" będzie w płytce. Nie ogrzewana płytka jednak jest nieprzyjemna zwłaszcza zimą.

----------


## pniowek

> w sypialniach panele, ale tu ustawiamy o 2-3 stopnie więcej na regulatorze i spokojnie daje radę


a jaka jest grubość panela ?

jeden ze sprzedawców powiedział mi że ma w domu 9mm panela i podłogówka działa bez zarzutu
a na moje pytanie czy wziąłby teraz cieńsze odpowiedzaił że raczej tak

Piec planuję heitz eko3 lub 4 17kW z podajnikiem na eko groszek. Powierzchni grzewczej jest 130m kw. użytkowej ok. 100m kw.

Drewno nie jest dobrym przewodnikiem ciepła więc powinno go być jak najmniej. Dla mnie i 6mm by starczyło o ile można by kupić.

----------


## animuss

HEITZ EKO JUNIOR 12kW będzie już  wielki .

----------


## Pyxis

> Piec planuję heitz eko3 lub 4 17kW z podajnikiem na eko groszek. Powierzchni grzewczej jest 130m kw. użytkowej ok. 100m kw.


Tym kotlem bedziesz mogl wpompowac"nominalnie"  w podloge 130W/m2. W ostre mrozy pewnie bedziesz potrzebowal z 40-50W/m2 a w wiekszosc sezonu grzewczego jakies 15-20W/m2. Z jaka moca i sprawnoscie bedzie pracowal ten kociolek 17kW?  Ile kasy puscisz w komin?

----------


## aLilith

> Tym kotlem bedziesz mogl wpompowac"nominalnie"  w podloge 130W/m2. W ostre mrozy pewnie bedziesz potrzebowal z 40-50W/m2 a w wiekszosc sezonu grzewczego jakies 15-20W/m2. Z jaka moca i sprawnoscie bedzie pracowal ten kociolek 17kW?  Ile kasy puscisz w komin?


Hej. Czy mógłbyś również powiedzieć coś o moim planowanym piecu defro duo (w papierach przewidziany jest 25kw) to mało czy dużo na 120m powierzchni około 112 użytkowej? Ogrzewanie planowane jak w postach wyżej. Co specjalista w sklepie to inna historia, a na podłogówkę w całym domu każdy z starszych hydraulików kręci nosem. Mam spotkanie z kimś bardziej postępowym w przyszłym tygodniu i dobrze byłoby wiedzieć czy mi kitów nie wciska. Wiem co chce ale nie wiem czy da się to osiągnąć.To  znaczy zielona w tym temacie jestem :oops:

----------


## pniowek

Na piecach to się znam jak na samochodach. Ma działać.  :smile: 
17kW to max. zakładam więc że się dopasuje. Sprawność ma od 75 do 85.
Mniejszych mocy w piecach z podajnikiem na ekogroszek jak 15kW nie widziałem.
Przedstawiam kawałek ulotki.
cytat z instrukcji:
"Kocioł EKO 3
jest stalowym, niskotemperaturowym kotłem wodnym przeznaczonym do
ogrzewania obiektów o zapotrzebowaniu ciepła w granicach 16 ÷ 35 kW lub do współpracy z
zasobnikowym podgrzewaczem wody użytkowej (c.w.u.)"

Powiem szczerze że troche jakby za mało danych w tej instrukcji. Same ogólniki, odnoszę wrażenie

----------


## Pyxis

> Hej. Czy mógłbyś również powiedzieć coś o moim planowanym piecu defro duo (w papierach przewidziany jest 25kw) to mało czy dużo na 120m powierzchni około 112 użytkowej?


Nie traktuj mnie jak "wyrocznie". Ja tylko licze i wychodza mi jakies astronomiczne wartosci mocy na m2. Mam urzadzenie grzewcze o mocy 12kW na dom po podlogach 230m2 (docieplenie masz opisane w stopce). Dziala w mrozy 11h dziennie. Jak bym mial 25kW fto by dzialalo 5h dziennie. U Ciebie z moca nominalna na 120m2 pewnie moglo by dzialac takie 25kW-towe przez 3h. Co to za dobieranie? Dom 120m2 to kociolek 25kW? Co to za "fachowcy" sa? to do mojego by dali 50kW kociol? Jak dla starej kamienicy?
Skoro juz musisz isc w palenie weglem, to przynajmniej skonsultuj to z jakims fachowcem w dziedzinie zapotzrebowania. Tu jest kolega asolt.Nie wiem jak masz dom docieplony, ale tutaj poruszamy sie raczej w mocach kotla max 8-10kW.

Nie daj sie zniechecic zadna sila od podlogowego w calym domu.

----------


## Pyxis

> Na piecach to się znam jak na samochodach. Ma działać. 
> 17kW to max. zakładam więc że się dopasuje. Sprawność ma od 75 do 85.
> Mniejszych mocy w piecach z podajnikiem na ekogroszek jak 15kW nie widziałem.


Tylko przy jakiej mocy taka sprawnosc. Pewnie cos okolo nominalnej.

Na kotlach sie nie znam. Lezy to poza moim zakresem zainteresowan. Obilo mi sie o "oczy":
HEF 12kW
GALMET 12kW

Dlaczego go takich fajnych domkow chcecie pchac koniecznie kotly na wegiel? To koszmar jest.

----------


## pniowek

12kW też wyjdzie pewnie za dużo..
powierzchnia grzewcza 130m kw. (parter i poddasze), kotła nie zamierzam wygaszać, ze względu na bezwładność podłogówki.
Co do docieplenia to na ścianę z MAXa chcę dać 18-20cm styropianu. W części niepodpiwniczonej na gruncie jest 12cm styropianu. Na poddaszu 30cm wełny.
Ciepło więc nie za bardzo będzie miało gdzie uciekać. 

A co do wpychania pieca w takie ładne domki to racja.. ale jak mnie będzie stać, to podciągnę gaz i wstawię pompę ciepła. Póki ci niech się sprawdzi podajnik z ekogroszkiem.

Zadzwonię ja do Heitza, ciekawe co powiedzą.
Hef to droga firma czy mi się wydaje ? Ten Heitz jest w granicach 8,5 tyś.

----------


## Pyxis

> 12kW też wyjdzie pewnie za dużo..
> powierzchnia grzewcza 130m kw. (parter i poddasze), kotła nie zamierzam wygaszać, ze względu na bezwładność podłogówki.
> Co do docieplenia to na ścianę z MAXa chcę dać 18-20cm styropianu. W części niepodpiwniczonej na gruncie jest 12cm styropianu. 
> Ciepło więc nie za bardzo będzie miało gdzie uciekać. Na poddaszu 30cm wełny.
> 
> A co do wpychania pieca w takie ładne domki to racja.. ale jak mnie będzie stać, to podciągnę gaz i wstawię pompę ciepła. Póki ci niech się sprawdzi podajnik z ekogroszkiem.


Mniejszych nie ma. Gdzies byl jeszcze jakis 10kW.
Bedziesz mial nieduzy i cieply domekz bardzo mocno przewymiarowanym kotlem. Nie bedzie to szczesliwy zwiazek. Ani ekonomicznie, ani "higienicznie"  :smile: 

Jak gaz to nie pompa, jak pompa to nie gaz.
Jesli masz 2 prawe rece jak piszesz w stopce i kawalek ogrodu, to za nascie tys masz pompe w domu. Poczytaj watek "Instalacja PCi tymi recami" na pompach.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiona
 Za 20 tys ludzie maja pompe na taki domek z odwiertami. Jesli juz, to niech wybor kotla na wegiel bedzie swiadomy, a nie na zasadzie, ze pompa ciepla to 60 tys wiec biore kociol za 10 tys  :smile: 

Ja za swoja pompe 12kW z DZ i zasobnikiem CWU 300l dalem 27 tys. Ty pewnie bedziesz potrzebowal o polowe mniejsze urzadzenie.

----------


## aLilith

> Nie traktuj mnie jak "wyrocznie". Ja tylko licze i wychodza mi jakies astronomiczne wartosci mocy na m2.........
> Skoro juz musisz isc w palenie weglem, to przynajmniej skonsultuj to z jakims fachowcem w dziedzinie zapotzrebowania.Nie wiem jak masz dom docieplony, ale tutaj poruszamy sie raczej w mocach kotla max 8-10kW.
> 
> Nie daj sie zniechecic zadna sila od podlogowego w calym domu.



Widzisz, a ja nie umiem tego przeliczyć i wciskają mi kit używając "fachowych" terminów. docieplenie 20cm, dom parter, bez poddasza.Na posadzce 15-20 cm styro i strop terriva ocieplony.  Podłogowe będzie na całości jak znajdę kogoś kto mi to zrobi :/ Najwyżej ściągnę fachowców z innych stron. U nas (lubelskie) straszą w podłogówce kurzem, zapaleniem stawów, demolka domu w razie awarii. Nie bardzo mnie to przestrasza, więc podłoga ma nie być zimna. Dzięki za opinię idę nękać w wątku o kotłach :roll eyes: 

A co do węgla to niestety muszę brac pod uwagę drewno + ekogroszek.

----------


## Diedra

> demolka domu w razie awarii.


No właśnie typowe durne gadanie. W razie awarii, pfff. U nas są kaloryfery, ale rurki biegną... w podłodze  :smile:  Więc w razie awarii, również przy grzejnikach będzie demolka  :wink:  Gdybym budowała, a nie kupowała, robiłabym wszędzie podłogówkę. A w aktualnej łazience zrobię przy najbliższym remoncie  :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> Po 12 latach rurki pękają w podłogówce !


Ja pierd...le, skąd ty takie mądrości bierzesz? 
Zadzwoń choćby do Wavina i zapytaj o przewidywalną żywotność rurek. Określa się ją na minimum 50 lat, co nie oznacza, że nie będą sprawne i 100 lat.

----------


## animuss

> Ja pierd...le, skąd ty takie mądrości bierzesz? 
> Zadzwoń choćby do Wavina i zapytaj o przewidywalną żywotność rurek. Określa się ją na minimum 50 lat, co nie oznacza, że nie będą sprawne i 100 lat.


Zapomniałem dokończyć zdanie *"Po 12 latach rurki pękają w podłogówce ze śmiechu ! "*Bo mam już ponad 12 lat i nic nie pęka  :wink: 
Papierza wybrali i kliknąłem za szybko .
Napiszę więcej ,przerabiałem w jednym miejscu ścianę kilka lat temu  i musiałem rozkuć kawałek podłogówki odkryć rurę jeden zwój i przegiąć przesunąć w inne miejsce  ,potem zalać betonem i nic nadal nie cieknie .

----------


## twaro

> Po 12 latach rurki pękają w podłogówce !


AAA  zostało mi trzy lataaaaaaaaaaa.

 :rotfl:

----------


## animuss

> AAA  zostało mi trzy lataaaaaaaaaaa.


To jedyne wyjście sprzedać .

----------


## Liwko

> Zapomniałem dokończyć zdanie *"Po 12 latach rurki pękają w podłogówce ze śmiechu ! "*Bo mam już ponad 12 lat i nic nie pęka 
> Papierza wybrali i kliknąłem za szybko .
> Napiszę więcej ,przerabiałem w jednym miejscu scanię kilka lat temu  i musiałem rozkuć kawałek podłogówki odkryć rurę jeden zwój i przegiąć przesunąć w inne miejsce  ,potem zalać betonem i nic nadal nie cieknie .


No, bez takich mi tutaj  :wink:

----------


## twaro

> To jedyne wyjście sprzedać .


Po twoim poprzednim poście mam monitor do czyszczenia.

Bez jaj... .

----------


## pniowek

"a jego trwałość gwarantowana jest przez okres 50 lat przy jego ciągłym działaniu" - kopiuj wklej z Prandelli
Ja zamierzam więc za 50 lat swoje rurki wyciągnąć wyczyścić  i wystawić na allegro jako używane.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> "a jego trwałość gwarantowana jest przez okres 50 lat przy jego ciągłym działaniu" - kopiuj wklej z Prandelli
> Ja zamierzam więc za 50 lat swoje rurki wyciągnąć wyczyścić  i wystawić na allegro jako używane.


dobre uśmiałam się do łez :big lol:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> No wiesz, podlogowka ma tez wady. Ja jednego dnia zagrzejesz a drugiego jest slonce, to masz w domu 32*C zamiast 22, ale do tego mozna przywyknac, bo po tygodniu jest juz 25*C tylko.
> 
> Zartuje celem rozdmuchania tych 2%


wcale mnie nie przestraszyłeś tymi 32 * stopniami, ja jestem ze zmarżlaków więc myślę że zbytnio nie przeszkadzałoby mi to aż tak bardzo, co innego mój mąż on to chyba w takiej sytuacji wolałby chyba spać na balkonie hihi :big lol:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

POMOCY! Projekt podlogowki robi nam czlowiek z firmy TECE - wczoraj zadzwonil, ze jak polozymy panele w sypialni, to bedziemy miec niedogrzane, bo na panel mozna tylko 26stopni puscic (juz nie wiem, co z innymi mniejszymi pokojami) - aaale o co chodzi, bo nie napotkalam sie nigdzie na takie informacje...-ze musza to byc specjalne panele, takie za 2,3 stowy albo jakis egzotyk...nie za bardzo chce miec plytki, a tym bardziej kaloryferow...

----------


## zieli

> POMOCY! Projekt podlogowki robi nam czlowiek z firmy TECE - wczoraj zadzwonil, ze jak polozymy panele w sypialni, to bedziemy miec niedogrzane, bo na panel mozna tylko 26stopni puscic (juz nie wiem, co z innymi mniejszymi pokojami) - aaale o co chodzi, bo nie napotkalam sie nigdzie na takie informacje...-ze musza to byc specjalne panele, takie za 2,3 stowy albo jakis egzotyk...nie za bardzo chce miec plytki, a tym bardziej kaloryferow...


Mozna z tym sobie poradzic np. dajac gesciej rurki.

----------


## Pyxis

Bardzo pomocny te "czlowiek z firmy".
Niech tak zrobi projekt, zeby nie bylo problemow, bo na pewno sie da.

----------


## pniowek

> aaale o co chodzi


Sam się chętnie dowiem. U mnie panel ma być wszędzie, kto wie czy nie w łazience nawet.
Wydaje mi się że producent powinien podać temperaturę dopuszczalną dla panela. W wolnej chwili sprawdzę jakiś.

----------


## anita_d

Ja planuję mieć podłogówkę w całym domu, łącznie z gospodarczym gdzie może czasem pranie będzie schło. Łazienka jak najbardziej, właśnie w mokrych pomieszczeniach jest z niej pożytek jak byle kropla ładnie wysycha. Ze względu na wymogi do łazienek będą dodawane grzejniki z grzałką aby "docieplić"

Posadzką... wstępnie planowaliśmy kafelki na parterze i  panele na piętrze, jednak jest tak dużo ładnych kafli drewnopodobnych (z sukcesem wizualnym), że się jeszcze zastanowimy.

Ktoś pisał o awaryjności... cóż, kaloryfery też zaleca się wymieniać co x lat. W moim mieszkaniu mają 20 lat i wołają o pomstę. Nie przeciekają, ale ich właściwości grzewcze są bardzo słabe (nawet po odpowietrzeniu)

----------


## Pyxis

> Posadzką... wstępnie planowaliśmy kafelki na parterze i  panele na piętrze, jednak jest tak dużo ładnych kafli drewnopodobnych (z sukcesem wizualnym), że się jeszcze zastanowimy.


Sam "sukces" wizualny, to nawet nie 1/3 sukcesu. Dom caly w plytkach to jakies nieporozumienie.

Co do podlogowki i paneli to jakies straszliwe "zabobony" sa powtarzane. U mnie jest przynajmniej 75% podlocg w panelach (niedrogie, ale przystosowane do wodnej podlogowki) i pompa ciepla grzeje mi dom za 270 zl (w styczniu) do temperatury 22*C nie puszczajac w podloge wiecej jak 32*C i to tylko w duze mrozy (na powrocie mam wtedy 26*C).

Generalnie - jesli dasz panele oznaczone jako do wodnej podlogowki i podklady do podlogowego, to przy rurkach w podlodze co 15cm bedzie to dzialalo bdb.

----------


## Liwko

> bo na panel mozna tylko 26stopni puscic


A nawet gdyby to co? Moja podłoga podczas dużych mrozów ma właśnie te +26 stopni. Zasilanie jest maksymalnie do +35 ale sama podłoga ma 26.

----------


## pitersson

> Sam "sukces" wizualny, to nawet nie 1/3 sukcesu. Dom caly w plytkach to jakies nieporozumienie.
> 
> Co do podlogowki i paneli to jakies straszliwe "zabobony" sa powtarzane. U mnie jest przynajmniej 75% podlocg w panelach (niedrogie, ale przystosowane do wodnej podlogowki) i pompa ciepla grzeje mi dom za 270 zl (w styczniu) do temperatury 22*C nie puszczajac w podloge wiecej jak 32*C i to tylko w duze mrozy (na powrocie mam wtedy 26*C).
> 
> Generalnie - jesli dasz panele oznaczone jako do wodnej podlogowki i podklady do podlogowego, to przy rurkach w podlodze co 15cm bedzie to dzialalo bdb.


To panele sa z oznaczeniem ze sa przeznaczone do podlogowki? Rozgladalem sie ostanio i w kilku miejscach goscie przekonywal mnie ze nie ma serii produkowanych  typowo do podlogowego ogrzewania :eek:   wspomnieli aby zastosowac podklady dedykowane, sam tez szukalem na opakowaniach badz instrukcji i nieznalazlem takowych  oznaczen...

----------


## zieli

Wniosek jest jeden
poprosić Pana aby się postarał bo można to zrobić albo poszukać firmy której się będzie chciało znaleźć rozwiązanie. Ja też będę miał panele (grubość 12mm) i nie widzę w tym problemu.

----------


## Pyxis

> To panele sa z oznaczeniem ze sa przeznaczone do podlogowki? Rozgladalem sie ostanio i w kilku miejscach goscie przekonywal mnie ze nie ma serii produkowanych  typowo do podlogowego ogrzewania  wspomnieli aby zastosowac podklady dedykowane, sam tez szukalem na opakowaniach badz instrukcji i nieznalazlem takowych  oznaczen...


Na opakowaniach mialem oznaczenie, ze "mozna stosoac na wodnym ogrzewaniu podlogowym". Jedne to mialy a inne nie. Bralem te, ktore mialy, \zeby w razie "w" miec jakies podstawy gwarancyjne, bo te bez oznaczenia na zimnej na dotyk  podlodze tez by sie pewnie sprawdzily  :Smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Wielkie dzieki za tak duzy odzew  :smile:  Bede informowac na biezaco, co dalej. Wiem jedno po dzisiejszych odwiedzinach sklepow z panelami, ze co producent, to inne parametry oporu przewodzenia ciepla (nawet przy takiej samej grubosci i scieralnosci) - niestety, trzeba tego sie dowiadywac bezposrednio u zrodla, bo takie informacje nie sa ogolnodostepne (przepraszam, jedyny producent balterio mial podane w katalogu info - 0,054m2K\W) ...

----------


## Pyxis

Jak trafisz na taki z naprawde duzym poprem cieplnym, to ogac chalupe zamiast styro  :wink: 
A powaznie, to sie zastanow jak moze zepsuc sprawe ogrzewania 7mm materialu, Nawet styro niewiele by dalo a panel na wielokrotnie mniejszy opor cieplny. To naprawde malo istotne przy wyborze paneli.

----------


## animuss

> Wielkie dzieki za tak duzy odzew  Bede informowac na biezaco, co dalej. Wiem jedno po dzisiejszych odwiedzinach sklepow z panelami, ze co producent, to inne parametry oporu przewodzenia ciepla (nawet przy takiej samej grubosci i scieralnosci) - niestety, trzeba tego sie dowiadywac bezposrednio u zrodla, bo takie informacje nie sa ogolnodostepne (przepraszam, jedyny producent balterio mial podane w katalogu info - 0,054m2K\W) ...


Jak ogrzewasz pompką ciepła to warto poszukać dobrze przewodzących paneli .

----------


## Pyxis

Mialem robiona kalkulacje materialow+robocizna i na grzejniki i na podlogowe. Roznica w kosztorysie byla jakas symboliczna (na poziomie 500 zl). Nie pamietam juz na korzysc ktorej oferty.

----------


## TERESA1510

Witam
przeczytałem wszystkie wpisy od początku do końca
projekt zofia portyk
podłogówka w całym domu

----------


## kater-acme

również jestem po lekturze tego, i w sumie innych tematów o podłogówce, i myślę, że chciałbym podłogówkę w jak największej ilości pomieszczeń, na pewno na całym dole (bez garażu i kotłowni), a na górze na pewno w łazience; w górnej łazience dam też grzejnik na przysłowiowy ręcznik
razem z żonexem nie jesteśmy tak do końca jednak przekonani, czy w górnych sypialniach (x 3) dawać podłogówkę, czy normalne grzejniczki - oczywiście pod oknami, bo ściany są nachylone, to poddasze użytkowe; b wiele słyszałem o tym, by właśnie pod oknami dachowymi dawać właśnie chociażby po małym grzejniku
dom ma łącznie 135 m2 PU, ogrzewany będzie kotłem kondensacyjnym, a raz na ruski rok może przepalę w kominku, jak już go wybuduję oczywiście; nie planujemy wszędzie płytek, ale oczywiście kuchnia, łazienki, wiatrołap, kotłownia/pralnia to na pewno tak; dom będzie normalnie ocieplony, 10-15 cm styro na posadzce na dole, strop teriva, na ściany 15 cm grafitowego, poddasze 30 cm wełny, okna raczej 3-szybowe, wentylacja grawitacyjna

moja główna zagwozdka to właśnie sypialnie na górze - w sumie to ja bym się tam skłaniał ku podłogówce, ale szanowna inwestorka tak średnio na to patrzy..

i jeszcze projekt - macie kogoś godnego polecenia? bo raczej to chyba trzeba zlecić, prawda? żeby to ręce i nogi miało... samo położenie to pewnie dałbym radę z teściem, ale projekt to chyba nie...

----------


## Liwko

Ogrzewanie ogrzewaniem, ale dlaczego wentylacja grawitacyjna?

----------


## twaro

Tak. WG w nowym szczelnym domu to pomyłka. Po co wywalac kasę na pakiety trzyszybowe i robić nawietrzniki.

Łaczenie podłogówki z grzejnikami w nowym domu to też logiczna porażka.

----------


## noc

kater-acme na co te grzejniki pod oknami dachowymi? Chyba że nie zamierzasz wykonać prawidłowej termoizolacji wokół okien dachowych. Może wtedy mogłyby się przydać.
Podłogi drewniane również nie są przeszkodą, należy tylko prawidłowo je wykonać. 
Jeśli Ci prawidłowo ktoś wyliczy to ogrzewanie, to rób podłogówkę po całości. 90% użytkowników układów mieszanych narzeka tylko na grzejniki, "poprawienie" tego jest możliwe ale tylko teoretycznie. Poza tym budowanie instalacji mieszanej, to dodatkowo niepotrzebne koszty.
Jeśli Cię stać na reku to rób WM z odzyskiem. Kominy wentylacyjne czy kanały WM to koszt podobny. Dochodzi koszt zakupu reku, który powinien zwrócić się za kilka-kilkanaście lat, przy komforcie bez porównania.

----------


## Pyxis

> . Po co wywalac kasę na pakiety trzyszybowe i robić nawietrzniki.


Przeciez to sa 2 rozne tematy polaczone tylko lokalizacja. To jak bys zapytal po co robic pakiet trzyszybowy i dawac firanki. Jaki to ma zwiazek?

----------


## twaro

> Przeciez to sa 2 rozne tematy polaczone tylko lokalizacja. To jak bys zapytal po co robic pakiet trzyszybowy i dawac firanki. Jaki to ma zwiazek?



Chciałeś WG? To masz.

Firanka ci się przyda do obserwacji czy wentylacja działa.

----------


## Ulubienica

nie ma potrzeby robienia ogrzewania w sypialni.
A poza tym chciałabym wszędzie mieć ciepłą, przyjemna podłogę w dotyku gołych stópek

----------


## Pyxis

> nie ma potrzeby robienia ogrzewania w sypialni.
> A poza tym chciałabym wszędzie mieć ciepłą, przyjemna podłogę w dotyku gołych stópek


Taki efekt osiagniesz, jak cos spierdziela z ta podlogowka. Normalnie podloga ma 23-24*C i nie jest "ciepla i przyjemna". Poi prostu nie jest lodowata.

----------


## Pyxis

> Chciałeś WG? To masz.
> 
> Firanka ci się przyda do obserwacji czy wentylacja działa.


A cos na temat?
Okna cieple a szczelne to sa dwa rozne tematy. Warto sobie z tego zdawac sprawe.

----------


## kater-acme

pozwolę sobie ponowić pytanie z postu 504 - jak na razie zamiast odpowiedzi to otrzymuję raczej pytania... na dodatek nie związane z tręścią mojego postu
może umówmy się tak - mamy tu wątek o podłogówce i na niej się skupmy - jeśli możecie dostarczyć tu argumenty za podłogówką w całym (lub w 95%) domu to b proszę, przydadzą mi się, bo mi ogólnie ten pomysł pasuje, ale żonexowi tak średnio; a nie mogę z nią rozmawiać na zasadzie "bo tak" - tak działa to tylko w drugą stronę [tu wstaw demoniczny śmiech męskiej szowinistycznej świni...]

----------


## Liwko

Powiedz jej, że przy grzejnikach kurz będzie latał po całej sypialni, że przy podłogówce jak wstanie z łóżka gołą stopą to będzie miło bo nie zimno, że sex lepiej uprawia się na podłodze, która nie jest zimna, i że co roku z zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy dostanie nowe buciki. Powinno zadziałać.
A jak nie to wymiana, bynajmniej nie metody ogrzewania  :big grin:

----------


## autorus

podłogówka w 100%  :smile:   A w łazience to grzejnik, owszem, ale elektryczny  :smile:

----------


## twaro

> nie ma potrzeby robienia ogrzewania w sypialni.
> A poza tym chciałabym wszędzie mieć ciepłą, przyjemna podłogę w dotyku gołych stópek


Ryzykowna porada.

A co jak ktoś cię posłucha i n ie będzie zadowolony z komfortu cieplnego w sypialni?

Dorobi sobie ogrzewanie sypialni?







> pozwolę sobie ponowić pytanie z postu 504 - jak na razie zamiast odpowiedzi to otrzymuję raczej pytania... na dodatek nie związane z tręścią mojego postu
> może umówmy się tak - mamy tu wątek o podłogówce i na niej się skupmy - jeśli możecie dostarczyć tu argumenty za podłogówką w całym (lub w 95%) domu to b proszę, przydadzą mi się, bo mi ogólnie ten pomysł pasuje, ale żonexowi tak średnio; a nie mogę z nią rozmawiać na zasadzie "bo tak" - tak działa to tylko w drugą stronę [tu wstaw demoniczny śmiech męskiej szowinistycznej świni...]


Po prostu mieszanie podłogówki z grzejnikami komplikuje układ.

Grzejniki nie maja żadnej przewagi nad podłogówką. Chcesz niższą temp w sypialni? Kryzujesz pętle i masz.

Poza tym masz niższą temp zasilania na kotle i oszczędzasz. Jedynie potrzeba wiekszego zbiornika CWU.

Nad wentylacją też się zastanów.

Co do zrobienia intalacji samemu wszystko juz było opisane. Poszperaj.

Nie jest to trudne. Ja robiłem sam 200m2 i wszystko hula. A co zaoszczedzisz przy własnej robociźnie możesz zainwestowac w obniżenie energochłonności twojego domu.

Powodzenia.

----------


## elmagra

A ja mam takie pytanie: Jak to załatwić podłogówką na poddaszu jeśli: w sypialni chcę mieć sympatycznie chłodniej akurat do spania a w przysypialnianej łazience chcę mieć o wiele cieplej, bo lubię mieć w łazience bardzo ciepło - czy tu wystarczy inne pętle czy coś takiego? a przysypialniana garderoba (jako osobny mini-pokoik z drzwiami suwanymi wystarczy, że będzie miała jakąś małą pętelkę? A jeśli na tym samym poddaszu jest jeszcze jedna łazienka (główna), w której ma być ciepło, korytarz z "otwartym" gabinetem oraz 2 pokoje dzieci, to ile trzeba tych pętli/sterowników czy jak ich zwał, żeby każdy był zadowolony? Bo wydaje mi się, że jak dzieci będą większe, to będą po szkole spędzać w swoich pokojach więcej czasu niż ja w sypialni za dnia, więc logicznie musiałoby tam u nich być cieplej, a w łazienkach też cieplej niż w sypialniach.  Poradźcie.

----------


## noc

elmagra, co tu radzić? To że różne pomieszczenia potrzebują innej temperatury to oczywiste. Tak jak istnieją różne wielkości grzejników, tak samo dopasowuje się OP do wielkości pomieszczeń i różnych wymaganych temperatur. Tak jak się dobiera grzejniki, tak samo oblicza się zagęszczenie rurek w OP, żadna filozofia. 
Poza tym OP jest tak samo w pełni "regulowalne" jak grzejniki, ustawiasz sobie temp. jaką potrzebujesz. Prawidłowo zbudowane OP da Ci możliwość ustawienia dowolnej (sensownej życiowo) temp. w każdym pomieszczeniu indywidualnie.
Do tego oszczędzasz na ogrzewaniu gdyż temp. odczuwalna przy OP jest 1-2oC wyższa. A przy kotle gazowym kondensacyjnym, następne kilka procent z powodu wyższej sprawności przy niższej temp. czynnika grzewczego.
Do tego dochodzi wyższy komfort użytkowania. Kamień czy płytki ceramiczne nie dają odczucia takiego chłodu jak przy grzejnikach, po prostu nie czuć "tego charakterystycznego" zimna kafelek. A w łazienkach nawet można poczuć że podłogi są letnie, a nie zimne.
kater-acme jeśli Ci mało tych krótkich opisów, to poczytaj o OP w wątku "ogrzewanie".
A mieszanie OP z grzejnikami to zupełnie bezsens, koszt ogrzewania i instalacji (materiał+robocizna) wyższy a komfort niższy. Zrobiłem nawet celowo gniazdka w łazienkach pod grzejniki elektryczne ale po paru miesiącach wiedziałem że nie będą potrzebne. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze poprzez brak grzejników, możliwość dowolnej aranżacji pomieszczenia, co szczególnie dla pań ma ogromne znaczenie.

----------


## namira

z tym komfortem to bez przesady,mozna się komfortowo wyspać w sypialni ogrzewanej grzejnikiem,żaden problem przekręcić gałkę i temperatura zmienia się szybko a nie tak powoli jak przy podłogówce,dla mnie komfort to większy metraż sypialni,pokoji dzieci,wysoka ścianka kolankowa,jak ktoś wybiera projekt z pokojami 10m to faktycznie może miec problem z upchnieciem tam kaloryfera,poza tym decydując się na grzejniki w pokojach na poddaszu mogłam pójść w tańsze panele co przy sporej pow. nie jest bez znaczenia,dodam jeszcze,że na parterze i w łazience górnej mam płytki,ktore znakomicie przewodzą ciepło,podloga jest bardzo przyjemna w dotyku,tego efektu nigdy nie odczujecie przy panelach

----------


## kater-acme

Wiem, że to będzie trochę naiwne pytanie/prośba, ale czy można jakoś sensownie porównać koszt użytkowania ogrzewania podłogowego z ogrzewaniem tradycyjnymi grzejnikami naściennymi? O co mi chodzi - w OP woda jest chłodniejsza, do jej ogrzania trzeba mniej energii, również koszt pracy kotła kondensacyjnego o wysokiej sprawności jest niższy - to wszystko fajnie, ale w układzie OP (tak sądzę) wchodzi znacznie więcej wody, czyli z drugiej strony żeby ją ogrzać (nawet do niższej temperatury) to jednak trzeba więcej energii. Wiem, to takie gadanie na "około" i "pi x oko", ale jak to ogólnie wychodzi?

PS - ja osobiście jestem zdecydowany na OP wszędzie, żonex raczej się przekonuje, ale pyta właśnie o koszty używania. Jako dobry monsz chciałbym jej przedstawić i ten aspekt.

----------


## Liwko

> Wiem, że to będzie trochę naiwne pytanie/prośba, ale czy można jakoś sensownie porównać koszt użytkowania ogrzewania podłogowego z ogrzewaniem tradycyjnymi grzejnikami naściennymi? O co mi chodzi - w OP woda jest chłodniejsza, do jej ogrzania trzeba mniej energii, również koszt pracy kotła kondensacyjnego o wysokiej sprawności jest niższy - to wszystko fajnie, ale w układzie OP (tak sądzę) wchodzi znacznie więcej wody, czyli z drugiej strony żeby ją ogrzać (nawet do niższej temperatury) to jednak trzeba więcej energii. Wiem, to takie gadanie na "około" i "pi x oko", ale jak to ogólnie wychodzi?
> 
> PS - ja osobiście jestem zdecydowany na OP wszędzie, żonex raczej się przekonuje, ale pyta właśnie o koszty używania. Jako dobry monsz chciałbym jej przedstawić i ten aspekt.


Przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym temperatura odczuwalna jest o około 2 stopnie wyższa, a w dodatku rozkłada się równomiernie. Jeden stopień niższe grzanie to około 5% oszczędności rocznie.
Ilość energii do ogrzania domu nie zależy od ilości wody w układzie a od zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło. Im lepiej dom ocieplicie, tym mniej wydacie na CO.

----------


## Pyxis

> PS - ja osobiście jestem zdecydowany na OP wszędzie, żonex raczej się przekonuje, ale pyta właśnie o koszty używania. Jako dobry monsz chciałbym jej przedstawić i ten aspekt.


Zacznij ja lac, poki nie jest za pozno.  :smile:

----------


## niron

Jestem właśnie na etapie wyboru instalacji ogrzewania.
Po wstępnych kosztorysach i wstępnym rozeznaniu się jestem nastawiony na podłogówkę po całości.

Dom z poddaszem użytkowym.
Powiedzcie mi proszę jak powinna wyglądach instalacja, aby na poddaszu była możliwość sterowania temperaturą w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach.
Instalator sugeruje montaż sterowników w każdym pokoju na poddaszu. Czy to zadziała?
Dodatkowo chcę po drabince do każdej łazienki, ale tak samo na obiegu niskotemperaturowym + grzałki elektryczne.
Czy w tym wypadku jest konieczność użycia mieszacza w instalacji?

----------


## Liwko

Po raz kolejny napiszę. Uważam że sterowanie do podłogówki jest nie potrzebne. Jeżeli ktoś się przy nim upiera, to niech pociągnie sobie na razie tylko kabelki i pierwszą zimę pomieszka bez sterowania. To wystarczy żeby zrozumieć w czym rzecz.

----------


## darvid

mam układ mieszany, czyli kaloryfery na poddaszu i podłogówkę na parterze, bo byłem laikiem podczas budowy domu na przełomie 2007/2008. Obecnie wybrałbym na całości podłogówkę pomimo pewnego mankamentu: w okresach przejściowych zima/wiosna (jak obecnie) i jesień/zima sterownik bardzo rzadko i na krótko załącza ogrzewanie. Podłoga nie zdąży się nagrzać, więc na parterze z 23* zrobiło się ok. 21,5*. Spróbuję lekko podkręcić regulację  z poziomu 3,3 działki na np. 4, żeby do obiegów poszła cieplejsza woda. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomaszek711

na całosci to chyba nie.
Zdecydowanie cały parter, może pokoje u dzieci - ale na 100 % łazienki.

----------


## Liwko

> na całosci to chyba nie.


Jakieś argumenty przeciw?

----------


## twaro

> na całosci to chyba nie.
> .


Tylko nie namawiaj innych do powielania twoich błędów!

----------


## ewa72_krakow

No wlasnie - u nas podlogowka bedzie po calosci, nawet w garazu  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

U nas tez bedzie wszedzie + grzejniki w lazience i w garazu.

----------


## animuss

> No wlasnie - u nas podlogowka bedzie po calosci, nawet w garazu


A na schodach?

----------


## niron

> Po raz kolejny napiszę. Uważam że sterowanie do podłogówki jest nie potrzebne. Jeżeli ktoś się przy nim upiera, to niech pociągnie sobie na razie tylko kabelki i pierwszą zimę pomieszka bez sterowania. To wystarczy żeby zrozumieć w czym rzecz.


Liwko, więc powiedz mi jak najlepiej sterować temp w poszczególnych pokojach?
W moim przypadku 2 pokoje będą na razie nie używane, wiec nie ma potrzeby grzać jak reszty.

----------


## twaro

> Liwko, więc powiedz mi jak najlepiej sterować temp w poszczególnych pokojach?
> W moim przypadku 2 pokoje będą na razie nie używane, wiec nie ma potrzeby grzać jak reszty.


Na rozdzielaczu masz "kurki"... pomyśl.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> A na schodach?


schodow brak  :big grin:

----------


## animuss

> schodow brak


To wcale nie był dowcip .
To może podłogówka na dachu?

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> To wcale nie był dowcip .
> To może podłogówka na dachu?


Masz jakis problem z podlogowka polozona w calym domu?

----------


## animuss

> Masz jakis problem z podlogowka polozona w calym domu?


Za dobrze działa i dlatego dam jeszcze na dachu ,w schody już za późno .  :smile:

----------


## pionan

ktoś wcześniej pytał o OP w sypialni. My mamy 100% OP. W sypialni w tym sezonie, który już zakończyliśmy, nie zostało włączone ANI RAZU. Spało i śpi się wyśmienicie. Przy nocnych igraszkach, człowiek jest tak rozgrzany, ze nawet niższa temp. jest lepsiejsza do "tych spraw"  :big grin:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Sluchajnie, mam nastepna "nowosc": wlasnie mezu dostal info, zeby nie robic podlogowki pod prysznicem, bo.....kamien robi sie na podlodze przez szybkie schniecie wody - co Wy na to?  :bash:

----------


## animuss

> Sluchajnie, mam nastepna "nowosc": wlasnie mezu dostal info, zeby nie robic podlogowki pod prysznicem, bo.....kamien robi sie na podlodze przez szybkie schniecie wody - co Wy na to?


Przesada  to nie czajnik bezprzewodowy , z kafli ,kamienia -brodzik i tak się ogrzeje zakumuluje ciepło bo lejesz -bierzesz prysznic z ciepłej wody nie z zimnej .Kto to wymyślił?

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Przesada  to nie czajnik bezprzewodowy , z kafli ,kamienia -brodzik i tak się ogrzeje zakumuluje ciepło bo lejesz -bierzesz prysznic z ciepłej wody nie z zimnej .Kto to wymyślił?



Spec od hydrauliki - normalnie jakas masakra, szlag mnie trafia, jak slysze takie teksty - facet naprawde wie co robi, do tego nowosci, szkolenia, wszystko z najwyzszej polki, wiec zastanawiam, skad takie pomysly :Confused:  :Confused: 
Wielkie dzieki za szybka i znaczaca odpowiedz  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Spec od hydrauliki - normalnie jakas masakra, szlag mnie trafia, jak slysze takie teksty - facet naprawde wie co robi, do tego nowosci, szkolenia, wszystko z najwyzszej polki, wiec zastanawiam, skad takie pomysly
> Wielkie dzieki za szybka i znaczaca odpowiedz


Faktycznie nie mam pod brodzikiem podłogówki , ale ja zapatruję się inaczej kupuję całą kabinkę  z dachem * cieplej jest pod prysznicem ,dużo przyjemniejszy prysznic w takiej kabince* i montuję tylko wężyki i odpływ od tylca ,czemu tak ? ano z powodu higieny po kilku latach nie warto już szorować tego wszystkiego bo coraz szybciej zarasta obłazi ,więc odkręcam wężyki i odpływ kabina robi wyjazd na zewnątrz na śmietnik ,traktuje ją jak wannę , a w jej miejsce wchodzi nowa kabinka takie przemeblowanie to 2-3 godziny trwa i łazienka znowu  czysta i czynna .A pod takim brodzikiem nie było sensu kłaść .

----------


## cieszynianka

> Spec od hydrauliki - normalnie jakas masakra, szlag mnie trafia, jak slysze takie teksty - facet naprawde wie co robi, do tego nowosci, szkolenia,* wszystko z najwyzszej polki*, wiec zastanawiam, skad takie pomysly
> Wielkie dzieki za szybka i znaczaca odpowiedz


Chyba jednak nie z tej najwyższej :no: 
Mam podłogówkę pod brodzikiem z płytek, trzy lata minęły i nie skuwam kamienia, choć wodę mam bardzo twardą.
Mam ściągaczkę, którą po dokonaniu ablucji przelatuję ścianki , drzwi i podłogę (trwa to moment) i powoduje że kamień ma mniejsze możliwości, żeby się osadzić.
Jak już szyba daje znać, że potrzebuje ratunku - do akcji wkracza hagesan błękitny  :yes: 

A tak w ogóle, to się zastanawiam nad stacją uzdatniania  :cool:

----------


## twaro

Po całości, czy nie?

----------


## eniu

Komfort ciepłych nóżek pod prysznicem z podłogówką, wart jest nawet skuwania kamienia co roku.  Mam taki brodzik od 20 lat, a kamień osadzał się tylko tam, gdzie mądry inaczej płytkarz zrobił dołek i woda nie odpływała. W pozostałej części normalne czyszczenie wystarczało. Przerobiłem kilka lat temu po swojemu i dopiero wew tem wontku sobie o problemie przypomniałem...Dodam, że brodzik podgrzewany elektrycznie na okrągło cały rok...

----------


## fenix2

> Sluchajnie, mam nastepna "nowosc": wlasnie mezu dostal info, zeby nie robic podlogowki pod prysznicem, bo.....kamien robi sie na podlodze przez szybkie schniecie wody - co Wy na to?


W muszli klozetowej leci zimna woda, a kamien się osadza. Więc?

----------


## animuss

> W muszli klozetowej leci zimna woda, a kamien się osadza. Więc?


To przez to że pijesz gorącą herbatę  :big lol:

----------


## Liwko

> A tak w ogóle, to się zastanawiam nad stacją uzdatniania


Nie zastanawiaj się  :wink:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Nie zastanawiaj się


Najpierw się trzeba dobrze pozastanawiać co i jak, żeby potem dobrze wybrać  :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> Najpierw się trzeba dobrze pozastanawiać co i jak, żeby potem dobrze wybrać


Ponoć trzy firmy sprzedają w Polsce te uzdatniacze, różnią się tylko obudową a wszystkie robi jedna amerykańska firma. Wybierz tańszy  :wink:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Ponoć trzy firmy sprzedają w Polsce te uzdatniacze, różnią się tylko obudową a wszystkie robi jedna amerykańska firma. Wybierz tańszy


No tak. Muszę zrobić rozeznanie co jest w mojej okolicy dostępne i zacząć od badania wody pod kątem co mi będzie potrzebne  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> No tak. Muszę zrobić rozeznanie co jest w mojej okolicy dostępne i zacząć od badania wody pod kątem co mi będzie potrzebne



Jesli woda z wodociagu to chyba zmiekczacz wystarczy?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Jesli woda z wodociagu to chyba zmiekczacz wystarczy?


A po czym tak wnioskujesz?

----------


## tereska77

Tak mi powiedzial Pan, ktorego poprosilam o dobranie urzadzenia do mojego domu :smile:  Zapytal czy woda z wodociagu czy z wlasnego ujecia, a jesli z wodociagu to podobno nie trzeba zadnych badan wody robic i wystarczy zmiekczacz. Masz jakies inne informacje? Pytam na serio, bo ja na razie zapytalam tylko o cene i nie zaglebialam sie jeszcze za bardzo w temat.

----------


## Liwko

Tereska ma rację. Trochę zeszliśmy z tematu, ale powiem wam, że taka stacja jak ktoś ma twardą wodę, to niesamowity bajer. Od czterech lat nie używaliśmy w domu odkamieniacza a cała armatura, plus garnki i czajnik jak nówka. Bardzo polecam.

----------


## tereska77

A ten zmiekczacz to zamontowac "na wejsciu" do domu? Chodzi mi o to czy w podlogowke wpuszczac juz ta zmiekczona wode?

----------


## Liwko

> A ten zmiekczacz to zamontowac "na wejsciu" do domu? Chodzi mi o to czy w podlogowke wpuszczac juz ta zmiekczona wode?


Daj spokój. W podłogówkę wpuszczasz wodę raz i koniec. Nawet jak się kamień odłoży, to jest go tyle co nic. Może być i przed i za podłogówką  :wink:

----------


## tereska77

> Daj spokój. W podłogówkę wpuszczasz wodę raz i koniec. Nawet jak się kamień odłoży, to jest go tyle co nic. Może być i przed i za podłogówką


Dzieki :smile:  Najwazniejszy jest dla mnie prysznic, bo odkamienic czajnik to nie problem, ale prysznic... :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## Liwko

> ale prysznic...


Po czterech latach jak nówka  :smile: 
Mniej chemii też idzie.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Tak mi powiedzial Pan, ktorego poprosilam o dobranie urzadzenia do mojego domu Zapytal czy woda z wodociagu czy z wlasnego ujecia, a jesli z wodociagu to podobno nie trzeba zadnych badan wody robic i wystarczy zmiekczacz.* Masz jakies inne informacje?* Pytam na serio, bo ja na razie zapytalam tylko o cene i nie zaglebialam sie jeszcze za bardzo w temat.


Wodociągi mają wodę z różnych ujęć, a to oznacza, że może być o różnym składzie. W naszej wsi połowa jest obsługiwana przez Pogórze, a druga część przez Mołczyn. Z obu ujęć woda jest bardzo wapienne, ale nasza "nitka" oprócz kamienia ma jeszcze żelazo. Smakiem też się różnią. 
No i żeby pozbyć się wszystkiego, co jest niewskazane niestety trzeba zacząć od badań.
Niby można na oko, ale buląc konkretne pieniądze wolałabym mieć pewność, że stacja robi całkowitą eksterminację, a nie tylko na pół gwizdka czy wybiórczo.
Jest tu nawet stosowny wątek na temat uzdatniania  :yes:

----------


## youme

28 stron tekstu i zdania podzielone, 
sonda w artykule odnosnie wykladziny dywanowej
ciezko cos wydedukowac, a z wlasnego doswiadczenia nie spotkalem jeszcze ogrzewania podlogowego na caly dom, ale malo pewnie w zyciu widzialem  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> 28 stron tekstu i zdania podzielone,


Zauważ tylko, że nie ma ani jednej osoby z prawidłowo wykonaną podłogówką i dobrze ocieplonym domem, która teraz żałowała by swojej decyzji. Natomiast część tych co mają układy mieszane, dzisiaj wybrała by podłogówkę po całości. 
Ktoś kto nie ma podłogówki w całym domu (Prawidłowo wykonana i przyzwoicie ocieplony dom. Tylko wtedy to dobrze działa), tego nie zrozumie.

----------


## animuss

> Zauważ tylko, że nie ma ani jednej osoby z prawidłowo wykonaną podłogówką i dobrze ocieplonym domem, która teraz żałowała by swojej decyzji. Natomiast część tych co mają układy mieszane, dzisiaj wybrała by podłogówkę po całości. 
> Ktoś kto nie ma podłogówki w całym domu (Prawidłowo wykonana i przyzwoicie ocieplony dom. Tylko wtedy to dobrze działa), tego nie zrozumie.


I nie ma ani jednej osoby z prawidłowo wykonanym układem mieszanym i dobrze ocieplonym domem, który teraz żałował by swojej decyzji. 
Natomiast część tych co mają wykonaną podłogówkę po całości, dzisiaj wybrała by układ mieszany. 
Ktoś kto nie ma  układu mieszanego w całym domu (Prawidłowo wykonanego i przyzwoicie ocieplonego domu. Tylko wtedy to dobrze działa), tego nie zrozumie. :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Natomiast część tych co mają wykonaną podłogówkę po całości, dzisiaj wybrała by układ mieszany.


Pokaż mi choć jedną taką osobę. Jeszcze w żadnym wątku takiej nie spotkałem. Natomiast wielokrotnie można poczytać o tym jak ludzie dzisiaj żałują, że nie zrobili podłogówki po całości.

----------


## animuss

> Pokaż mi choć jedną taką osobę. Jeszcze w żadnym wątku takiej nie spotkałem. Natomiast wielokrotnie można poczytać o tym jak ludzie dzisiaj żałują, że nie zrobili podłogówki po całości.


Mają pewnie nieprawidłowo wykonany układ mieszany.Ja wolę mieszany choć mam też mieszkanie z samą podłogówką .Mam porównanie .

----------


## Liwko

> Mają pewnie nieprawidłowo wykonany układ mieszany.Ja wolę mieszany choć mam też mieszkanie z samą podłogówką .Mam porównanie .


Nigdy nie mieszkałem w domu z podłogówką po całości, teraz mieszkam i mam porównanie.
Wieeeeelokrotnie bywałem w domach z systemem mieszanym i zawsze odczuwałem dyskomfort chodząc w skarpetkach. Ostatnio byłem u kolegi, który ma dechy na podłodze i wkomponowane w to kafle. Ogrzewanie dał tylko pod kaflami i tera ma dechy zimne  :big tongue:  Wku...wia się niesamowicie. A przestrzegałem :smile: 

Ale kończę, bo najwyraźniej masz ochotę się podroczyć, a ja nie mam ochoty na igraszki  :big tongue:

----------


## animuss

Sam jest sobie winny.Przekombinował tą podłogę to najgorsze rozwiązanie jak się jedną stopą stoi na podgrzewanej podłodze a drugą na chłodnej  .
A co ty taki markotny  :big tongue:

----------


## Liwko

> Sam jest sobie winny.Przekombinował tą podłogę to najgorsze rozwiązanie jak się jedną stopą stoi na podgrzewanej podłodze a drugą na chłodnej  .


I tak dużo ludzi kombinuje. A ja powtarzam- Idź na całość!  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> A co ty taki markotny


zarobiony  :wink:

----------


## Doti90

A słyszał ktoś może o tym, że podłogówka powinna działać cały rok? Nawet w lato na najniższej temperaturze? Tak aby cały czas był obieg tej wody w rułkach? Bo ja ost słyszałam i zostałam w szoku ;/

----------


## Liwko

Co to ludzie nie wymyślą...  :big grin:

----------


## animuss

> A słyszał ktoś może o tym, że podłogówka powinna działać cały rok? Nawet w lato na najniższej temperaturze? Tak aby cały czas był obieg tej wody w rułkach? Bo ja ost słyszałam i zostałam w szoku ;/


Tak i  powinna krążyć w odwrotnym kierunku do obrotów kuli ziemskiej .A programator pokojowy w lato powinien być ustawiany w stosunku  do faz księżyca.

Jeżeli byłoby zamontowane urządzenie do schładzania wody zasilającej mogło by mieć to sens .

----------


## Doti90

> Tak i  powinna krążyć w odwrotnym kierunku do obrotów kuli ziemskiej .A programator pokojowy w lato powinien być ustawiany w stosunku  do faz księżyca.


Tak też myslałam ;D

----------


## Jeembo

czy zastanawiał się ktoś tu kiedyś jak miało by sens spięcie podłogówki z dolną wężownicą zasobnika CWU na lato?
nie oczekuję efektu schłodzenia domu, ale woda z rurki z ziemi ma c.a. 9 st. C, podłoga latem ma około 22, może więcej, zawsze to można podgrzać trochę wodę, zanim dogrzeje ją właściwe źródło (górna wężownica).

----------


## Karolos

Żaden?
Nie słyszałem o takim rozwiązaniu.
Po pierwsze w układzie CO krąży cały czas ta sama woda (układ zamknięty).
Po drugie do zasobnika CWU woda dostarczana jest okresowo, a nie ciągle - konieczna synchronizacja przepływów zasilania CWU i podłogówki (dwie pompy czujniki, sterownik).
Po trzecie jakie jest zużycie w dzień CWU - żadne (rozpatrujemy energię do podgrzania). Najwięcej wody zużywamy rano i wieczorem gdy temp. jest niższa.

Zysk energetyczny niewielki za to inwestycja duża, układ skomplikowany, awaryjny itd , itp...
Z powyższych powodów ktoś wymyślił kolektory słoneczne i panele fotowoltaiczne - prostsze i ma wyższe uzyski energetyczne, potrafi zagotować zbiornik CWU.

----------


## Karolos

Podłogówka w całym domu - tak!
Ale w łazience grzejniki muszą być!

Mój znajomy obecnie ma tylko podłogówkę i zimą nie miał gdzie wysuszyć przemoczonych rękawiczek dzieci.
Zwykłe konwektory są również potrzebne.
Kwestia zasilania - przy źródłach niskotemperaturowych tylko podłogówka (+ elektr. drabinka w łazience), przy źródłach wysokotemperaturowych - układ mieszany.

----------


## namira

Jestem zadowolona z  układu mieszanego,w minionym sezonie grzewczym sprawdził się bardzo dobrze,Nie robiłam podłogówki w całym domu ze względu na jej dużą bezwladność,a tak odkręcam grzejnik i po 15 min. mam ciepło.Podłogówka w sypialni to moim zdaniem nieporozumienie,ktoś tu wcześniej napisał,że owszem ma ogrzewanie podłogowe w sypialni,które ani razu nie było używane.

----------


## Liwko

> Podłogówka w sypialni to moim zdaniem nieporozumienie


Ale dlaczego? Jakiś argument!

----------


## namira

Liwko,przeciez napisałam - duża bezwładność podłogówki jest dla mnie wadą,jeżeli w momencie pójścia spać w sypialni będzie zbyt ciepło lub zbyt chłodno,to ogrzewanie  podłogowe nie zmieni tego tak szybko jak grzejniki a ja lubię mieć odpowiednią temperaturę w odpowiednim czasie,a nie po czasie.Zresztą pod łóżkiem nawet taki zwolennik podłogówki jak ty chyba nie ma ogrzewania? chociaż mogę się mylić.Dla mnie bezcelowe było  instalowanie podłogówki w sypialni ponieważ i tak bym z niego nie korzystała,tylko sporadycznie odkręcałam wieczorem grzejnik,lubię spać w tem.19 stopni a taką mam w sypialni bez ogrzewania.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko,przeciez napisałam - duża bezwładność podłogówki jest dla mnie wadą,jeżeli w momencie pójścia spać w sypialni będzie zbyt ciepło lub zbyt chłodno,to ogrzewanie  podłogowe nie zmieni tego tak szybko jak grzejniki a ja lubię mieć odpowiednią temperaturę w odpowiednim czasie,a nie po czasie.Zresztą pod łóżkiem nawet taki zwolennik podłogówki jak ty chyba nie ma ogrzewania? chociaż mogę się mylić.Dla mnie bezcelowe było  instalowanie podłogówki w sypialni ponieważ i tak bym z niego nie korzystała,tylko sporadycznie odkręcałam wieczorem grzejnik,lubię spać w tem.19 stopni a taką mam w sypialni bez ogrzewania.


Mam ogrzewanie pod łóżkiem.
Dla nas idealnie jest, jak kładziemy się spać ma być temperatura 20*, jak wstajemy ma być +21. No i tak mamy przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym. W czym problem? Nie widzę kompletnie sensu, przy murowanym domu większych wahań temperatury. Ani to przyjemne ani tanie.

----------


## namira

ok Liwko,ty masz ogrzewanie pod łóżkiem,ja grzejnik pod oknem,ważne,że oboje jesteśmy zadowoleni z posiadanych rozwiązań,pozdr....

----------


## Liwko

> ok Liwko,ty masz ogrzewanie pod łóżkiem,ja grzejnik pod oknem,ważne,że oboje jesteśmy zadowoleni z posiadanych rozwiązań,pozdr....


Jest tylko jedna różnica. Ja do tej pory (z przed 4 laty) miałem tak jak ty. Ty nigdy nie miałaś tak jak ja. Ja mam doświadczenie, którego ty nie masz.

----------


## namira

Liwko,różnic jest więcej,to,że ty masz tak a nie inaczej to wyłącznie twoja sprawa,ja mam tak jak chciałam i bardzo dobrze  mieszka mi się w moim domu.Zauwazyłam nawet jedną wspólną rzecz - również na parterze mam woodentic ochrę.

----------


## Liwko

> również na parterze mam woodentic ochrę.


Ok. To już jesteś w mojej bandzie  :big grin:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

No ale brać udział w dyskusji "podłogowe gorsze od grzejników" nie mając nigdy okazji mieszkać w domu z ogrzewaniem podłogowym to chyba tak trochę dziwnie, nie uważasz?

----------


## namira

To nie jest dyskusja "podłogowe  gorsze od grzejników,mieszkam 11m-cy i 4 dni w domu z systemem mieszanym i wszystko działa jak należy,po co miałam robić ogrz. podł. w sypialni skoro w dzień w ogóle tam nie przebywam i z grzejników w sypialni korzystam sporadycznie,ale kto chce niech robi,przecież każdy wie co jest dla niego najlepsze.Po to jest to forum żeby wymieniać się doświadczeniami,korzystać z rad innych jeżeli ktoś ma problem z podjęciem decyzji.Większość osób tu piszących nie mieszkała wcześniej w domu i nie ma żadnych doświadczeń z tym związanych,dlatego ludzie pytają co,jak,dlaczego,jak to mówią ''kto pyta,nie błądzi".

Liwko - nie spodziweałam się,jednak woodentic łączy,pozdr.....

----------


## GOSC12_3

Poczytałam sobie i wam zazdroszczę. Też chciałabym mieć podłogówkę, ale tylko w kuchni. Niestety jest już za późno. Podłogi zostały już wylane, a moim wykonawcom (mężowi i tacie) nie chce się skuwać. No może mąż by się dał namówić, ale tato robi więcej, więc poopa blada  :sad:

----------


## fenix2

> Poczytałam sobie i wam zazdroszczę. Też chciałabym mieć podłogówkę, ale tylko w kuchni. Niestety jest już za późno. Podłogi zostały już wylane, a moim wykonawcom (mężowi i tacie) nie chce się skuwać. No może mąż by się dał namówić, ale tato robi więcej, więc poopa blada


Pal licho z kuchnia ale co z łazienką!?

----------


## autorus

czy do podłogówki muszą być idealnie płaskie podłogi? Pytam się bo po wylewkach wygląda to rożnie.

----------


## fenix2

> czy do podłogówki muszą być idealnie płaskie podłogi? Pytam się bo po wylewkach wygląda to rożnie.


NIe rozumiem pytania. Podłogi muszą być równe pod parkiet itp. Ogólnie powinny być równe. Samemu ogrzewaniu nie przeszkadza nierówność byle by była zachowana odpowiednia grubość jastrychu.

----------


## autorus

sprecyzuje, chodziło mi o chudziaka na który bezpośrednio idą rurki. Jest delikatnie mówiąc nierówny. ,

----------


## Liwko

> sprecyzuje, chodziło mi o chudziaka na który bezpośrednio idą rurki. Jest delikatnie mówiąc nierówny. ,


Chudziakiem się nie przejmuj

----------


## plusfoto

Chyba że masz różnicę w poziomach gdzieś z pół metra czyli góry i doliny to teoretycznie możesz mieć problem z odpowietrzeniem układu.

----------


## autorus

no powiedzmy max 5cm. Hydraulik który rozmawiał z budowlańcami twierdził ze trzeba to powyrównywać. Ja jeszcze z nim nie rozmawiałem.

----------


## GOSC12_3

> Pal licho z kuchnia ale co z łazienką!?


 łazienka jest już zrobiona i niestety te 6 latemu nie myślałam o podłogówce. Ubikacja natomiat będzie do remontu i będzie miec na 100000.....%

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nieporozumieniem jest robienie z pompy ciepła innego ogrzewania podłogowego jak podczerwone, dlatego nie ma znaczenia równość podłogi czy jej wykończenie. Może być nawet gruba decha z futrem z niedźwiedzia. 
 - Szkoda kasy na drogą instalację
- szkoda tracić na COP - bezpośrednie skraplanie
- szkoda nie mieć komfortowej klimy.  jak już się ma pompę ciepła
- pompy ciepła na prąd stały są znacznie trwalsze.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> no powiedzmy max 5cm. Hydraulik który rozmawiał z budowlańcami twierdził ze trzeba to powyrównywać. Ja jeszcze z nim nie rozmawiałem.


Wiem tylko tyle, ze u mnie bedzie wlasnie rownana powierzchnia tzn. zanim poloza styropian bedzie cos takiego jak sucha wylewka.

----------


## plusfoto

autorus tak spojrzałem na fotki i - czy oni nie zawibrowali tej wylewki ani nawet jej nie wygładzili listwą?

----------


## autorus

Oczywiście ze wygładzali listwa. 

Pytanie czy hydraulik ma rację i trzeba to wyrównywać, czy nie ma to znaczenia?  Zapewne chodzi o odpowietrzenie takiego układu. Dziś jeszcze raz to obejrzę na budowie. 

Tak jak pisałem w moim przypadku na obecna (nierówną) wylewkę chciałbym *bezpośrednio* mocować przewody i je zalewać.

----------


## Liwko

Przez 6 minut w 4 wątkach zareklamowałaś tego gościa. Mąż czy kochanek?  :big grin: 
Coś czuję, że za chwilę z nami ciebie, ani twoich postów nie będzie  :yes:

----------


## animuss

> Pytanie czy hydraulik ma rację i trzeba to wyrównywać, czy nie ma to znaczenia?


Mogą być odchyły o połowę średnicy wewnętrznej  rury wężownicy,na układanej, zdylatowanej powierzchni ,a nie na całej posadzce w całym domu.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Prosze napiszcie, czy przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym robiliscie dylatacje w wylewce az do laczenia plytek? U mnie wg. projektu sa 3 sekcje w "kuchnio-salonie" (50m2) i pewnie miedzy nimi trzeba zrobic dylatacje no i nijak ma sie do plytek, ktore chce polozyc...

----------


## Liwko

> Prosze napiszcie, czy przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym robiliscie dylatacje w wylewce az do laczenia plytek? U mnie wg. projektu sa 3 sekcje w "kuchnio-salonie" (50m2) i pewnie miedzy nimi trzeba zrobic dylatacje no i nijak ma sie do plytek, ktore chce polozyc...


Między sekcjami nie musisz robić dylatacji  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Między sekcjami nie musisz robić dylatacji


Ufff, to kamien z serca...a plytki beda takie jak u Ciebie  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> Ufff, to kamien z serca...a plytki beda takie jak u Ciebie


Daj klej i fugę elastyczną a nic ich nie ruszy  :wink:

----------


## fenix2

> no powiedzmy max 5cm. Hydraulik który rozmawiał z budowlańcami twierdził ze trzeba to powyrównywać. Ja jeszcze z nim nie rozmawiałem.


Co to za fachowcy co zrobili takiego chudziaka!

----------


## animuss

> Co to za fachowcy co zrobili takiego chudziaka!


Oni nie robili tego chudziaka tylko go zaleli .

----------


## autorus

W sumie to nie ma żadnego znaczenia bo potem idzie na niego mixokret i wyrówna. No i nie jest to zwykły chudziak, ale raczej płyta grzewcza, cześć pierwsza. Tylko te rurki mnie zmartwiły, ale będę jeszcze rozmawiał z hydraulikiem i projektantem instalacji.

----------


## RadziejS

Nie będę czytał całego wątku bo nie mam na to czasu, ani też ochoty. Wypowiem się jedynie na pytanie postawione w temacie. Mieszkam w domu od 3 lat. Gdy zaczynałem przymiarki do budowy w 2006 roku ogrzewanie podłogowe było popularne głównie w łazienkach lub pod płytkami w kuchni. W mniejszości byli ci, którzy planowali z niego uczynić główną instalację ogrzewania w domu, a mocno krytykowani byli ci, którzy planowali postawić w 100% na ogrzewanie podłogowe. Padały zarzuty o szkodliwości dla zdrowia, o ciekach wodnych, o nadmiernej cyrkulacji kurzu o brak możliwości regulowania temperatury w sypialni i wiele innych. Można powiedzieć, że osoby na forum, na których się wzorowałem byli pionierami. Zaryzykowałem i postawiłem na ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu. Wszystko robiłem sam i trochę "na oko", więc dla spokoju sumienia poprowadziłem rurki do grzejników, tak na wszelki wypadek. Moja żona była sceptyczna od początku. Głównie dlatego, że taki pogląd panował u wszystkich wokół. Ja na przekór, czułem że to będzie to.
Drugie "szaleństwo" o które się pokusiłem to wybór kotła. Mój dom ma ok. 220 mkw i a ja wymyśliłem sobie kocioł o mocy 13 kW. Nie mam domu pasywnego, ale całkiem dobrze jak na tamte czasy ocieplony (16 cm) i starannie wykonany (bo osobiście z tatą). Fachowcy od instalacji gazowych, którzy funkcjonują w mojej miejscowości od czasów budowy rodziców śmiali mi się przez telefon, gdy pytałem ich o cenę kotła 13 kW do domu 220 mkw. Wg nich do takiego domu to kocioł 24 kW, nie mniej. I tu znów postawiłem na swoim. Znalazłem też takiego instalatora, którego moja wizja nie szokowała. Co więcej, dzięki niemu moja podłogówka nie ma żadnych dodatkowych pomp, mieszaczy itp, oprócz tego co wewnątrz kotła. Mam zatem ok. 1400 mb rurki pex ułożonej samodzielnie w odstępach 10-20cm, na oko, 2 rozdzielacze po 8 lub 9 obiegów, standardowe sterowanie pogodowe do kotła i nic więcej. Instalacja była b. tania, b. prosta a sprawuje się wyśmienicie.

W czasie pierwszej zimy najbardziej ucieszyłem się z reakcji mojej żony. Ona lubi ciepło i nie wyobrażała sobie jak może w domu nie być żadnego grzejnika do którego można przyłożyć zziębnięte ręce. I co? I w największe mrozy wchodząc do domu nie mogła pozbyć się zachwytu, skąd to ciepło. Przekraczając próg domu mówiła, że czuje się jakby wychodziła z samolotu na gorącą płytę lotniska w ciepłym kraju. Nie mogła zrozumieć jak w -20 na zewnątrz, w środku ja chodzę boso w t-shircie a nic w domu nie jest ciepłe. Kolejnej zimy nadal niedowierzanie. Uwielbiam tę jej reakcję. Jest super komfortowo. Nie tylko ciepło, dodatkowo komfortowo. Nie czuć że grzejnik wysusza powietrze jak to było w jej poprzednim mieszkaniu, rewelacyjnie po prostu.

Nie mam w domu żadnego grzejnika, oprócz łazienki, kuchni oraz korytarza na dole, wszędzie panele, dywany też mam (np. typu shaggy w sypialni). Nic niczemu nie przeszkadza. Nie kurzy się, firanki "nie chodzą" nad grzejnikiem, nogi nie puchną. Panele są zwykłe a nie jakieś super dedykowane. Rurki mam wszędzie, pod łóżkiem i zabudową kuchni również. A rachunki - za ostatni rok chyba 3300 zł łącznie z opłatami abonamentowymi które wynoszą ponad 800 zł. Nie wiem co to obsługa ogrzewania, przypomina mi o tym tylko rachunek co 2 miesiące i raz do roku serwis kotła, który przyjeżdża na konserwację.

Koniec. Napisałem sporo, bo pewnie nie prędko zajrzę  :smile: . Pozdrawiam i polecam OP w całym domu.

----------


## Liwko

> gdybym miał już robić ogrzewanie podłogowe, to bym się jednak zdecydował na folię grzewczą. Słyszał ktoś już coś o czymś takim? Ponoć jest o wiele oszczędniejsza od tradycyjnej metody i do tego oryginalna folia nie emituje pola elektromagnetycznego i do tego nie zawiera ołowiu czy innych szkodliwych substancji. Macie jakieś zdanie na ten temat?


A w jaki sposób jest oszczędniejsza? Ma wyższy COP od 1?

----------


## nydar

Ja rozumiem jak marketing gra na moich emocjach.Przyjmuję,że tak można.Ale jak traktuje mnie jak idiotę,to tego nie zdzierżę .Stąd jestem wrogiem folii grzewczej i wszystkim serdecznie odradzam.Badziewie straszne,nierówne,krawędzie poszczerbione,kabelki nierównoległe,no i koty na tym nie chcą leżeć.A jak wszystkim wiadomo,kot wie gdzie warto leżeć.Bo kot ma instynkt a człowiek zatracił.

----------


## gentoonx

Co tu ściemniać, podłogówka daje więcej możliwości aranżacji, lekko ciepła podłoga to komfort mieszkania, panujące mity o puchnących nogach, ciekach wodnych, unoszeniu kurzu tępi się już od wielu lat a i tak ludzie bzdury piszą, poza tym system niskotemperaturowy zawsze będzie lepszy w domu niż inny.

Zwłaszcza teraz gdy budujemy energooszczędnie, a podłogówki projektuje się na max 30stC zasilania, systemy wysokotemperaturowe raczej nie mają sensu.

folie, mikromaty itd itp - świat idzie na przód, zdarzają się błędy

----------


## asolt

> Co tu ściemniać, podłogówka daje więcej możliwości aranżacji, lekko ciepła podłoga to komfort mieszkania, panujące mity o puchnących nogach, ciekach wodnych, unoszeniu kurzu tępi się już od wielu lat a i tak ludzie bzdury piszą, poza tym system niskotemperaturowy zawsze będzie lepszy w domu niż inny.
> 
> Zwłaszcza teraz gdy budujemy energooszczędnie, a podłogówki projektuje się na max 30stC zasilania, systemy wysokotemperaturowe raczej nie mają sensu.
> 
> folie, mikromaty itd itp - świat idzie na przód, zdarzają się błędy


Te max 30 oC na zasilanie to przy temp obliczeniowej ciut za mało dla łazienek z 24 oC. Najczęsciej obliczenia wskazują na przedział od 33 do 36-37 oC  w zaleznosci od strefy klimatycznej( temp obliczeniowa) i  jakosci ocieplenia budynku a czynnikiem determinującym jest łazienka i jej straty, w zasadzie bez zastosowania ogrzewania sciennego jak uzupełnienie mocy strat ciepła nie ma co liczyć na zejscie do 30 i poniżej dla całego sezonu grzewczego.

----------


## asolt

Pan hydraulik Sławomir jest niezmordowany w zakladaniu kolejnych kont po zbanowaniu poprzednich. 4 posty 0pba i wszystkie o jednym.

----------


## lukasz69karolina

zapewne piszę z niedokońca dobrym temacie (jak coś to proszę o przeniesienie) bo nie bardzo wiem pod jaki się podpiąć, wybrałam ten, bo tu dużo osób pisze  :smile: 

czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć jak wykonać podłogówkę w pomieszczeniu w którym podłoga jest na dwóch różnych wysokościach??
coś jak tutaj:  żeby ciepło było i na dolnej podłodze i na górze siedząc na wc  :smile:

----------


## Ilona36

Piękna łazienka, szkoda by było marznąć siedząc na WC

----------


## fenix2

> zapewne piszę z niedokońca dobrym temacie (jak coś to proszę o przeniesienie) bo nie bardzo wiem pod jaki się podpiąć, wybrałam ten, bo tu dużo osób pisze 
> 
> czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć jak wykonać podłogówkę w pomieszczeniu w którym podłoga jest na dwóch różnych wysokościach??
> coś jak tutaj:  żeby ciepło było i na dolnej podłodze i na górze siedząc na wc


No cóż muszą być dwie osobne pętle jedna na dolną a druga na górną podłogę.

----------


## lukasz69karolina

no rozumiem, ale chodzi mi o techniczne wykonanie...
bo po skrócie: wylewamy chudziaka, na to styropian i układamy podłogowkę... no a tu jest "podest" więc trzeba go zrobić na chudziaku już? np zaszalować i wylać beton, potem na to styropian i rurki kłaść???

----------


## fenix2

Nie wiem jak wysoki jest ten podest, ale można by dać np. 60cm. styropianu (twardego) na chudziaka od razu i na to rurki i jastrych. Ale trzeba by siatką za zbroić.

----------


## lukasz69karolina

czy to jedyna metoda na zrobienie takiego podestu???

----------


## gentoonx

mała, ciasna, nieestetyczna, niehigieniczna - dobrze że to tylko aranżacja i "stwórstwo" panów z ROC-i, jak bym miał taką w domu to bym zamknął na klucz, a klucz wypieprzył do kanalizacji.

Wracając do podłogówki i podestu - zależy gdzie rozdzielacz, jak na którejś ścianie tej łazienki to mały problem jak gdzie indziej i dojście niżej jak podest, to tylko z
odpowietrzeniem trzeba się pobawić  

Można zaszalować i wylać, tylko pamiętać żeby ostatni stopień wylać docelowej wysokości na szer. co najmniej 10cm - coby płyta grzewcza miała opór i nie odpadało potem na podstopniu.

----------


## plusfoto

A co mają panele lub wykładzina do tego?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Występują w miejskich legendach o skuteczności ogrzewania podłogowego...

----------


## krzysztof5426

... i wśród tych, którzy nigdy z ogrzewaniem podłogowym się nie zetknęli.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Bardzo przyjemne jest ogrzewanie podłogowe podczerwone ( czy jak kto woli promiennikowe) zalety:
- nie ma znaczenia wykończenie podłogi - grzeje równie świetnie przy grubej wykładzinie jak i parkiecie
- można wykorzystać do obniżania temperatury latem
- działa błyskawicznie przy programowaniu czasowym
- tani montaż

----------


## nydar

,,można wykorzystać do obniżenia temperatury latem"?
A co będzie jak zimą śnieg zerwie kable na słupach?
A co to jest smog elektromagnetyczny?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A co będzie jak zimą śnieg zerwie kable na słupach?


jaki ma to zwiázek z tym co pisałem?




> A co to jest smog elektromagnetyczny?


jaki ma to zwiázek z tym co pisałem?

----------


## Pyxis

> Bardzo przyjemne jest ogrzewanie podłogowe podczerwone


A zwykla wodna podlogowka to dziala w twardym zakresie promieniowania gamma?  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A zwykla wodna podlogowka to dziala w twardym zakresie promieniowania gamma?


Ma kilka wad, taka [podłogówka
- nie schładza pomieszczenia
-jest droga
-nie nadaje się do domów izolowanych
- nie potrafi odprowadzić nadmiaru ciepła bytowego. 

To lata 90-te -po co o tym dziś  i w tym temacie wspominać?

----------


## asolt

> Bardzo przyjemne jest ogrzewanie podłogowe podczerwone ( czy jak kto woli promiennikowe) zalety:
> - można wykorzystać do obniżania temperatury latem


Można rozwinąć ten temat ?

----------


## Pyxis

> Ma kilka wad, taka [podłogówka
> - nie schładza pomieszczenia
> -jest droga
> -nie nadaje się do domów izolowanych
> - nie potrafi odprowadzić nadmiaru ciepła bytowego. 
> 
> To lata 90-te -po co o tym dziś  i w tym temacie wspominać?


Moze dlatego, ze inne systemy to sladowa ilosc w realnych obiektach.  :smile: 

Ogrzewanie podlogowe ma grzac. Skutecznie i tanio. Tu sie sprawdza swietnie. 
Cena jakos nie powala. 
W domu izolowanym sprawdza sie dobrze, bo temperatura podlogi jest nizsza.
Od odprowadzenia ciepla bytowego jest wentylacja/kliamatyzacja a nie system ogrzewania podlogowego.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> W domu izolowanym sprawdza sie dobrze, bo temperatura podlogi jest nizsza.


 Ekonomia kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie , więc do domów izolowanych nie da się zamontować. 



> Od odprowadzenia ciepla bytowego jest wentylacja/kliamatyzacja a nie system ogrzewania podlogowego.


Wentylacja nie odprowadzi nadmiaru, ( a w domach izolowanych występuje on częściej niż w nieizolowanych) z prostego powodu - jest z odzyskiem ciepła. 
Warto robić taniej - bo można więcej kasy na izolację przeznaczyć
Warto mieć małe lub zerowe rachunki za większy komfort.
Przecież za 7 lat i tak będzie budownictwo zeroenergetyczne, jest sens robić dziś drożej i gorzej?

----------


## r.tyrman

> A zwykla wodna podlogowka to dziala w twardym zakresie promieniowania gamma?


Zaczynam Cię lubić.

P.S.
Co tak ucichłeś ostatnio?

----------


## Pyxis

> Ekonomia kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie , więc do domów izolowanych nie da się zamontować. 
> 
> Wentylacja nie odprowadzi nadmiaru, ( a w domach izolowanych występuje on częściej niż w nieizolowanych) z prostego powodu - jest z odzyskiem ciepła. 
> Warto robić taniej - bo można więcej kasy na izolację przeznaczyć
> Warto mieć małe lub zerowe rachunki za większy komfort.
> Przecież za 7 lat i tak będzie budownictwo zeroenergetyczne, jest sens robić dziś drożej i gorzej?


A slowo "bypass" cos Ci mowi?

Tak po kilku Twoich postach widze, ze masz wiele "futurystycznych wizji" i swoich teorii na ich temat, tylko ze to ni jak sie ma do rzeczywistosci. Za 7 lat to bedzie  wielkie osiagniecie jak ludzie zaczna sprawdac termowizyjnie jakosc izolacji i chociaz 20% zapozna sie z tematem rekuperacji i bedzie w stanie ocenic, czy chca to u siebie.  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> P.S.
> Co tak ucichłeś ostatnio?


Kiedy ma sie wiecej czasu, to mozna sobie popisac. Sa niestety okresy, gdzie pracy wiecej i wolnego czasu przy komputerze niewiele zostaje. Ale staram sie tutaj zagladac.  :smile: 

PS.
Widze, ze sie jakies "banany" posypaly od admina. Liwka nawet zbanowali?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Co Pan rozumie przez dom Izolowany vs Nie izolowany? Jakas definicja?


 Klasyfikację określa ekonomia. W 1990 roku definicję ekonomicznej izolacji określił twórca KAPE prof. Krzysztof Żmijewski 
*Ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny ( pośredni ) system ogrzewania.* 
 I  wygląda to tak:
_1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny/_




> Ktøre ogrzewanie schladza pomieszczenie ( i jak ) jezeli wodna podlogøwka nie jest w stanie tego zrobic.( pytam o alternatywe ).
> Jaki system odprowadzi cieplo bytowe?


   W domach pasywnych ( zero kWh na ogrzewanie )  - może występować problem ciepła bytowego. W domach takich temperaturę  utrzymuje pompa ciepła na prąd DC z bezpośrednim skraplaniem lub parowaniem. Powierzchnia podłogi ogrzewana jest przez podczerwień z sufitu. Stare systemy np. takie:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yJYM6Wn6N8 zastąpione jest szczeliną 5-6 cm w której krąży powietrze z kanałówki zasilanej powietrzną pompą ciepła ( COP od 5.5 do 6,16 zależnie od firmy) . Ciepły sufit nie ogrzewa powietrza tylko powierzchnię podłogi. Ta ogrzewa powietrze ( dzięki temu nie ma ograniczeń w wykończeniu podłogi - mogą być grube ciepłe wykładziny na parkiecie. )
 Ponieważ temperatura nośnika (powietrza w szczelinie) jest 26-27st.C  ( przy 22-23 st podłogi ) to, gdy w jakimś pomieszczeniu jest nadprodukcja ciepła z poza grzejnych źródeł - ciepłe powietrze gromadząc się pod sufitem zmniejsza oddawanie ciepła przez sufit, a nawet gdy temperatura przekroczy 26 st. czynnik ( powietrze w suficie) odbierze nadmiar i przetransportuje do innych pomieszczeń. Oczywiście, gdy temperatury ( lato ) będą wyższe od ustawionej - pompa ciepła sama przestawi się na chłodzenie i sufit rewelacyjnie pokoje schłodzi.



> Co Pan rozumie przez budownictwo zero energetyczne?


 To budownictwo pasywne czyli ogrzewanie i chłodzenie jest niezależnym zeroenergetycznym systemem.



> Czy widzi Pan jakas wade w schladzaniu domu z nadmiarem ciepla bytowego PC P/P ( Klimatyzatorem ) ?


 Nie ! Same zalety.

 Ponieważ najdroższym elementem systemu jest PV lub PV + mała ( R=60cm) wiatrownia to by obniżyć koszty "źródła" musi być ono niewielkie. Stąd pompy ciepła DC  i skuteczna izolacja termiczna- nie są drogie i mając COP powyżej 5 . 
 Testy prze 3 lata przeprowadzałem na 350W toshbie daisekai z COP 5.8 - zimą miała średni COP koło 4.

----------


## Pyxis

"Tomus Nowinka" sie rozkreca.

A ja "tempy wiesniak z prowincji" zrobilem sobie podlogowe wodne zasilane PCi gruntowa. Teraz dopiero widze, jaki to byl blad, że nie znalem uniwersalnej  definicji Żmijewskiego.  :wink: 

PS. 
Z podlogowka w calym domu zyje sie REWELACYJNIE.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A slowo "bypass" cos Ci mowi?


  Jeżeli chodzi o wentylację... tak. Ale można wiedzieć jak Pan ma zamiar zrobić bypass w jednym pokoju?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> "Tomus Nowinka" sie rozkreca.
> 
> A ja "tempy wiesniak z prowincji" zrobilem sobie podlogowe wodne zasilane PCi gruntowa. Teraz dopiero widze, jaki to byl blad, że nie znalem uniwersalnej  definicji Żmijewskiego. 
> 
> PS. 
> Z podlogowka w calym domu zyje sie REWELACYJNIE.


Widzę, że zaczyna się FM.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pyxis

> Widzę, że zaczyna się FM.
> Pozdrawiam.


Dawno sie zaczelo. Od pseudonaukowego belkotu o chlodzeniu podczerwienia i udowadniania "zacofania technologicznego" dobrze dzialajacych rozwiazan.

Boze bron kogos od wsluchwania sie i brania do serca Twoich "rad" przy budowie i planowaniu swojego domu.

----------


## r.tyrman

> PS.
> Widze, ze sie jakies "banany" posypaly od admina. Liwka nawet zbanowali?


Liwko i Twaro dostali "dożywocie". :bash:

----------


## autorus

:ohmy:  jaja se robisz

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Liwko i Twaro dostali "dożywocie".


Słyszałem już o tym kilka dni temu, a następnie widziałem wpis Liwka !
Plota, czy prawda ???

----------


## fenix2

*Liwko* jest zbanowany, *twaro* też.

----------


## Pyxis

> *Liwko* jest zbanowany, *twaro* też.


Hehe...a za co admin tak piekne "kariery" forumowe zabil?  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Hehe...a za co admin tak piekne "kariery" forumowe zabil?


Chyba chodziło o wątek w którym najeżdżano na wykonawców pomp ciepła, ale nie 100% nie wiem nie śledziłem tematu.

----------


## RadziejS

Nie wiem czy Wam również, ale mi to forum coraz mniej się podoba. Podgrup jest tyle, że ciężko się połapać, tematy są przenoszone z powodów znanych chyba tylko moderatorom (kiedyś przenoszono tak mój wątek o podłogówce). Forum ładuje się, ekran kilkakrotnie "skacze" w dół zanim się wszystkie reklamy załadują, link zewnętrzny oznacza otwarcie okna "pośredniego"  (wiem, że można to pominąć w ustawieniach, ale ja często przeglądam jako niezalogowany) i mnie to wkurza.

----------


## plusfoto

> Hehe...a za co admin tak piekne "kariery" forumowe zabil?


Nie za co? A za wiadomo kogo.

----------


## Pyxis

> Nie za co? A za wiadomo kogo.


Nie chce nawet myslec, co miki za to adminowi musial zrobic. Fuj!  :wink:

----------


## r.tyrman

Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że pomimo rezygnacji z płatnego profilu i zbanowania dalej wymusza kasowanie niepochlebnych postów.

Oczywiście podłogówka po calości.

----------


## neo_83

Mam takie pytanie robiąc podłogówkę w całym domu  po rozpaleniu w piecu jak długo trzeba czekać aby podłogówka zaczęła działać (grzać aby było to odczuwalne ) myślę tu o porze kiedy jeszcze nie załączamy pieca na sezon zimowy a czasem trzeba przepalić bo jest zimno jak to wtedy wygląda ???

----------


## r.tyrman

> myślę tu o porze kiedy jeszcze nie załączamy pieca na sezon zimowy a czasem trzeba przepalić bo jest zimno jak to wtedy wygląda ???


W mieszkaniu w starej kamienicy ok.dwie godziny.

----------


## animuss

> Mam takie pytanie robiąc podłogówkę w całym domu  po rozpaleniu w piecu jak długo trzeba czekać aby podłogówka zaczęła działać (grzać aby było to odczuwalne ) myślę tu o porze kiedy jeszcze nie załączamy pieca na sezon zimowy a czasem trzeba przepalić bo jest zimno jak to wtedy wygląda ???


To raczej nieodpowiednie ogrzewanie do takich celów,nie macie kominka ?

----------


## neo_83

> To raczej nieodpowiednie ogrzewanie do takich celów,nie macie kominka ?


No nie mamy nie moje klimaty, tak myślę żeby powyprowadzać rurki w ścianach i wrazie co bede mógł powiesić grzejniki (oczywiscie byłyby na innym obwodzie)

----------


## r.tyrman

> No nie mamy nie moje klimaty, tak myślę żeby powyprowadzać rurki w ścianach i wrazie co bede mógł powiesić grzejniki (oczywiscie byłyby na innym obwodzie)


Jak robisz WM to zawsze można odpalić grzałkę w centrali reku.

----------


## nydar

A prądu nie szkoda?

----------


## r.tyrman

> A prądu nie szkoda?


A zrobiłbyś u siebie podłogówkę z grzejnikami?

----------


## nydar

Nigdy.Wolał bym ciepły dom zbudować.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Witam  :smile: 

Będę mieć podłogówkę w całym domu, a w częściach sypialnych i w salonie drewno-wbrew wielu niepochlebnym opiniom na ten temat  :wink:  Reszta to oczywiście kafelki.
Ale ja nie o tym. Chciałam zapytać jak macie rozwiązane sterowanie podłogówką w całym domu? Czy standardowo "ręcznie" w rozdzielaczach. Czy też może za pomocą siłowników i termostatów? Czytam różne opinie na ten temat. Chętnie poznam też zdanie użytkowników podłogowego w całym domu.
Będę wdzięczna za opinie na ten temat.

Pozdrawiam,
oliwkawawa

----------


## fenix2

> Witam 
> 
> Będę mieć podłogówkę w całym domu, a w częściach sypialnych i w salonie drewno-wbrew wielu niepochlebnym opiniom na ten temat  Reszta to oczywiście kafelki.
> Ale ja nie o tym. Chciałam zapytać jak macie rozwiązane sterowanie podłogówką w całym domu? Czy standardowo "ręcznie" w rozdzielaczach. Czy też może za pomocą siłowników i termostatów? Czytam różne opinie na ten temat. Chętnie poznam też zdanie użytkowników podłogowego w całym domu.
> Będę wdzięczna za opinie na ten temat.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> oliwkawawa



MOżna tak i tak. Przy dobrze zrobionej podłogówce wystarczy ustawić przepływy i wszystko działa bez automatyki.

----------


## Hova

> Witam 
> 
> Będę mieć podłogówkę w całym domu, a w częściach sypialnych i w salonie drewno-wbrew wielu niepochlebnym opiniom na ten temat  Reszta to oczywiście kafelki


Są kafle które imitują swoim wyglądem drewno  :smile:  Fajny bajer, chociaż niestety dość drogi... Ale moim zdaniem jeśli jesteś zdecydowana na podłogówkę w całym domu, to chyba lepiej jednak na takim materiale, a nie na drewnie, które bardzo słabo przekazuje ciepło!

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Są kafle które imitują swoim wyglądem drewno  Fajny bajer, chociaż niestety dość drogi... Ale moim zdaniem jeśli jesteś zdecydowana na podłogówkę w całym domu, to chyba lepiej jednak na takim materiale, a nie na drewnie, które bardzo słabo przekazuje ciepło!


Nie chcę kafli  :smile:  Mimo że wyglądają jak drewno, to nim nie są. Są zimne latem, wiosną i jesienią, a poza tym - czuć pod stopą drewno-bezcenne  :wink:  Drewno będzie na pewno. Prędzej zrezygnowałabym z podłogowego. Ale nie ma takiej konieczności na szczęście, bo te rozwiązania spokojnie można połączyć z powodzeniem.

----------


## malux20

zastanawiam sie o ile mniej zużyłbym prądu  gdybym nie miał drewna

----------


## oliwkawawa

> zastanawiam sie o ile mniej zużyłbym prądu  gdybym nie miał drewna


i jakieś wnioski, podejrzenia...?  :smile:

----------


## malux20

bez kozery powiem pincet kwh
a jesli tu na forum no to pewnie 1000kwh  :big grin: 

dziewczyno nie daj się-tylko drewno

----------


## asolt

> zastanawiam sie o ile mniej zużyłbym prądu  gdybym nie miał drewna


Piotrze nie przesadzaj, zapewne przy płytkach mozliwa by była nieco nizsza temp. zasilania a przez to byłby wyższy COP. Ile ? to trzeba przeliczyć, ale sadze ze to są pojedyncze procenty

----------


## malux20

a  witam dobrego ducha
tak przy okazji -dokladam na stropie jeszcze 25cm megarocka
tak przy okazji jesli ktos ma wątpliwosci  to niech skorzysta z obliczen asolta i np doswiadczenia parkietkoplexa
asolt- szkoda Ze przed budową się  nie skontaktowałem z tobą

----------


## asolt

> a  witam dobrego ducha
> tak przy okazji -dokladam na stropie jeszcze 25cm megarocka
> tak przy okazji jesli ktos ma wątpliwosci  to niech skorzysta z obliczen asolta i np doswiadczenia parkietkoplexa
> asolt- szkoda Ze przed budową się  nie skontaktowałem z tobą


Nic straconego, spotkamy się przy następnej budowie. Wełny na stropie i dachu nigdy na duzo

----------


## malux20

ale chyba to ju ż  nie za tuska

----------


## oliwkawawa

W jaki sposób mogę skorzystać z obliczeń asolta? Mam się jakoś bardzo mocno uśmiechnąć?  :smile:  Mogę iść na priw. Mogę?

----------


## malux20

Kobiety he he

----------


## asolt

> ale chyba to ju ż  nie za tuska


To juz za dwa lata rozpoczynasz następną budowę ?

----------


## malux20

cAR donald jest ok
tylko ten ministra nowak  to jakiś oszołom

----------


## asolt

> W jaki sposób mogę skorzystać z obliczeń asolta? Mam się jakoś bardzo mocno uśmiechnąć?  Mogę iść na priw. Mogę?


Mozna

----------


## oliwkawawa

Ok, to jeszcze jedno pytanie do posiadaczy podłogówki w całym domu.
Grzejnik drabinkowy w łazience.... Podpinać go do podłogówki. Bezpośrednio do pieca (da się tak?). Czy też zrobić wyłącznie elektryczny? Hydraulik podpowiada, że drabinka podpięta do podłogówki, będzie miała temperaturę ok. 30-35 stopni, czyli ręczniki kiepsko będzie suszyć. No ale chyba lepsze to niż "zimny" grzejnik, albo włączanie go zimą do gniazdka elektrycznego? Jak to rozwiązać?

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Oliwkawawa, u mnie w projekcie podlogowki, kaloryfer w lazience (tylko tam jest) nie jest polaczony z podlogowka (oddzielna instalacja). Kaloryfer oczywiscie ma tez mozliwosc podlaczenia do pradu.

----------


## atsyrut

> Ok, to jeszcze jedno pytanie do posiadaczy podłogówki w całym domu.
> Grzejnik drabinkowy w łazience.... Podpinać go do podłogówki. Bezpośrednio do pieca (da się tak?). Czy też zrobić wyłącznie elektryczny? Hydraulik podpowiada, że drabinka podpięta do podłogówki, będzie miała temperaturę ok. 30-35 stopni, czyli ręczniki kiepsko będzie suszyć. No ale chyba lepsze to niż "zimny" grzejnik, albo włączanie go zimą do gniazdka elektrycznego? Jak to rozwiązać?


zdecydowanie oddzielna instalacja takiego grzejnika niż podłogówka... 

nawet z tego względu że nie mozna sterować temperaturą...  a tak termostatem grzejnikowym ustawiasz tyle ile chcesz. albo całkowicie zakręcasz.

----------


## niron

Tylko czy wtedy nie trzeba dokładać mieszacza do instalacji?

----------


## mar1973

> Tylko czy wtedy nie trzeba dokładać mieszacza do instalacji?


witam

oczywiście w tym wypadku mieszacz musi być
ja u siebie podłączyłem do rozdzielacza podłogówki i reczniki wysychają bezproblemowo
u klientów od zawsze tak montuję (czasami z opcją grzałki na lato) i też nie narzekają

pozdrawiam

----------


## scruffty

To ja jeszcze podpytam o te drabinki, a co w sytuacji, gdy cała instalacja jest przewidziana na niskotemperaturową? Planuję kondensat jednofunkcyjny. Czy ma sens puszczenie obiegu z rozdzielacza najpierw na drabinkę a potem w podłogę, czy pociągnąć z rozdzielacza osobną rurkę tylko na drabinkę, czy może w takiej konfiguracji drabinka mija się z celem? Za drabinką przemawia tylko tyle, że zawsze uzupełniłaby ciepło w łazience (choć będę miał ok 80 mb rurki w podłodze) i może lekko przyspieszyłaby schnięcie ręczników - na cuda nie liczę. Jeszcze mogę pociągnąć nawet osobne rurki do kociołka, tylko nie bardzo wiem co mi miałoby to dać.

----------


## mar1973

witam

pociągnij z rozdzielacza osobną rurkę tylko na drabinkę
ciągnięcie bezpośrednio od kotła nic nie zmieni
u mnie cudów chyba nie ma, a ręczniki schną
pozdrawiam

----------


## scruffty

Czyli tak jak planowałem zrobić, dzięki!

----------


## oliwkawawa

Ja obecnie mieszkam w bloku i w ogóle drabinki nie posiadam, jedynie wisi sobie suszarka na pranie nad wanną, i tam rzeczy schną zimą szybciutko, łazienka nie jest duża, więc jest ciepła, od samej temperatury powietrza rzeczy schną ładnie.

Ale podepnę chyba jednak drabinkę pod podłogówkę, i będzie też opcja zasilania elektrycznego na "poza sezonem".

----------


## dlt7

> ... łazienka nie jest duża, więc jest ciepła, od samej temperatury powietrza rzeczy schną ładnie...


To nie od ciepła schną rzeczy. Ciepło tylko ten proces przyspiesza. Najważniejsza jest sprawa i działająca wentylacja. Pranie wyschnie także w temperaturze pokojowej, jeśli będzie właściwy przepływ powietrza.

@mar1973 - w tej łazience masz WM?

----------


## adamfcb

Ja właśnie planuję podpiąć drabinkę do podłogówki, a w okresach przejściowych będzie grzałka w drabince, będzie też WM więc myślę że nie będzie problemu z wysychaniem :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Ja właśnie planuję podpiąć drabinkę do podłogówki, a w okresach przejściowych będzie grzałka w drabince, będzie też WM więc myślę że nie będzie problemu z wysychaniem


u nas identycznie  :smile: 

Ile masz styropianu na chudziaku?

----------


## adamfcb

Ja bede mial plyte, a na niej 10cm styro.

----------


## mar1973

> To nie od ciepła schną rzeczy. Ciepło tylko ten proces przyspiesza. Najważniejsza jest sprawa i działająca wentylacja. Pranie wyschnie także w temperaturze pokojowej, jeśli będzie właściwy przepływ powietrza.
> 
> @mar1973 - w tej łazience masz WM?


witam

mam wentylację :yes: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## kinia81

witam . ja dopiero zaczynam budowę, ale już się zastanawiam czy położyć podłogówkę w całym domu. Słyszę różne opinie, że: niezdrowa (na nogi, a szczególnie dla ludzi z problemem krążenia (kiedyś będę stara  :wink:  ), ale wygodna (podłoga szybciutko schnie po umyciu), niema tych grzejników i jak ja to mówię tych smug wokół grzejników i okiem od ciepłego kaloryfera. No i pokoje bardziej estetyczne i ustawniejsze. Mój mąż chce grzejniki ale zgodził się na to żeby dół był w podłogówce, a góra z grzejnikami. Ja wolałabym jakieś pomieszczenie gosp. z grzejnikami żebym dziecinne spodnie i kurtkę powiesiła  po ich zabawach zimą na śniegu. Czy naprawdę podłogówka w całym domu to coś złego????

----------


## Pyxis

> Czy naprawdę podłogówka w całym domu to coś złego????


To co napisalas o wadach podlogowki to sa mity. Mnie odwiedza moja 90cio letnia babcia i zawsze zachwyca sie, ze przyjemnie cieplo. Jakos nie narzeka.

Jesli zrobisz ogrzewanie mieszane, bedziesz tego zalowala. Zrob podlohowe w calym domu. Do suszenia szmatek wystarcza drabinki w lazienkach. Jak popmysle, ze mialem w planach grzejniki w calym domu, to mi sie slabo robi.  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

My mielismy miec uklad mieszany, ale przekonalam meza, zeby zrobic po calosci - tak sie naczytal, ze zrobil sobie tez podlogowke w garazu :smile: .

----------


## Pyxis

> My mielismy miec uklad mieszany, ale przekonalam meza, zeby zrobic po calosci - tak sie naczytal, ze zrobil sobie tez podlogowke w garazu.


Graz i podlogowka to akurat sredni pomysl.  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Graz i podlogowka to akurat sredni pomysl.


To zalezy, jak dla kogo i jaki ten garaz jest...

----------


## Pyxis

> To zalezy, jak dla kogo i jaki ten garaz jest...


Chodzi mi o garaz jako miejsce trzymania autka w zimie.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Pyxis, u nas garaz w bryle budynku, ocieplony z kazdej strony, temperatura obliczona na 15st (tzn. rozklad rurek wiekszy niz w domu) - w tece, jak czekalismy na projekt nie bylo to niczym dziwnym...

----------


## Pyxis

> Pyxis, u nas garaz w bryle budynku, ocieplony z kazdej strony, temperatura obliczona na 15st (tzn. rozklad rurek wiekszy niz w domu) - w tece, jak czekalismy na projekt nie bylo to niczym dziwnym...


 :smile: 
Papier przyjmie wszystko, ale za swoja kase bedziesz odparowywala wode z podlogi garazu w zimie. A cieplo przemiany fazowej dla wody ma znaczne wartosci. Sporo trzeba go wpompowac. Trzeba tez bedzie zintensyfikowac wentylacje, zeby ta wilgoc sprawnie odprowadzic. Suchy cieply garazyk w zimie grzany podlogowka pewnie podniesie Ci rachunki za CO o 25%. Poniej beda posty "Dlaczego tak duzo place za CO?" Pomocy!"  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

U nas garaż zupełnie nie ogrzewany, bez izolacji pod posadzką, co by ziemia od dołu grzała w zimie.
a podłogówka w całym domu, dziś zaczęła się kłaść. Za rok mogę napisać co o tym sądzę, ale jestem przekonana że będzie git  :smile:

----------


## malux20

oliwka a co z drewnem 
na podłodze?
dałaś się przegadać fachmanom
pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Papier przyjmie wszystko, ale za swoja kase bedziesz odparowywala wode z podlogi garazu w zimie. A cieplo przemiany fazowej dla wody ma znaczne wartosci. Sporo trzeba go wpompowac. Trzeba tez bedzie zintensyfikowac wentylacje, zeby ta wilgoc sprawnie odprowadzic. Suchy cieply garazyk w zimie grzany podlogowka pewnie podniesie Ci rachunki za CO o 25%. Poniej beda posty "Dlaczego tak duzo place za CO?" Pomocy!"


"Musztarda po obiedzie" - przyszle koszty mnie nie interesuja, a jak bedzie z wilgocia to napisze  :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Papier przyjmie wszystko, ale za swoja kase bedziesz odparowywala wode z podlogi garazu w zimie. A cieplo przemiany fazowej dla wody ma znaczne wartosci. Sporo trzeba go wpompowac. Trzeba tez bedzie zintensyfikowac wentylacje, zeby ta wilgoc sprawnie odprowadzic. *Suchy cieply garazyk w zimie grzany podlogowka pewnie podniesie Ci rachunki za CO o 25%. Poniej beda posty "Dlaczego tak duzo place za CO?"* Pomocy!"


Niekoniecznie. Nie trzeba cały czas ogrzewać garażu, można włączać podłogówkę w razie większych mrozów. Takie okresy nie zdarzają się często i nie trwają aż tak długo.  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> oliwka a co z drewnem 
> na podłodze?
> dałaś się przegadać fachmanom
> pozdrawiam


Będzie drewno  :smile:  Wszystkie sypialnie, salon i hole.
Mówią, straszą, a ja tam idę w zaparte  :wink:

----------


## powell

Zawsze jak słucham lub czytam obiegowe opinie na temat podłogówki, mam wrażenie, że jestem jakiś dziwny.... Bo jak już miałbym robić układ hybrydowy, to z punktu widzenia funkcjonalności, najszybciej dałbym grzejniki w salonie, a podłogówkę w sypialniach... Czyli dokładnie odwrotnie, niż się powszechnie uważa i jak jest opisane w artykule z Muratora (u mnie podłogówka będzie wszędzie, więc to tylko teoretyzowanie)
Tam gdzie potrzebujemy szybkiej zmiany temperatury, tam teoretycznie grzejniki sprawdzą się lepiej. A właśnie salon jest takim miejscem (dużo gości, słońce świeci i ogrzewa podłogę - temperatura wzrasta i chcemy przykręcić ogrzewanie, siedzimy sami przed TV - chciałoby się podnieść temperaturę, bo marzniemy). A w sypialni ? Przecież tam ustawiamy temperaturę raz i już jej nie zmieniamy.

Dlaczego więc ciągle tłucze się te same slogany: salon - podłogówka, sypialnia - grzejniki ?

----------


## Pyxis

> Niekoniecznie. Nie trzeba cały czas ogrzewać garażu, można włączać podłogówkę w razie większych mrozów. Takie okresy nie zdarzają się często i nie trwają aż tak długo.


Tylko jak sie raz zapomni wlaczyc, to sie moze okazac, ze petla najblizej bramy garazowej tego nie przezyla  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Będzie drewno  Wszystkie sypialnie, salon i hole.
> Mówią, straszą, a ja tam idę w zaparte


Jak by cos, to bedzie duzo opalu do kominka.  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Jak by cos, to bedzie duzo opalu do kominka.


Nie wiem czy taniej nie wyjdzie zrobić podejścia i powiesić grzejniki?  :big grin: 
Drewno uwielbiam i prędzej zrezygnuję z podłogówki niż z drewna  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Tylko jak sie raz zapomni wlaczyc, to sie moze okazac, ze petla najblizej bramy garazowej tego nie przezyla


Jest tak zaprojektowana, zeby przezyla, a zeby nie zapomniec - myslec bedzie za mnie komputer.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Tylko jak sie raz zapomni wlaczyc, to sie moze okazac, ze petla najblizej bramy garazowej tego nie przezyla


Mrozy rzędu -20 nie zdarzają się często, a jak już tyle wyskoczy to z reguły każdy się zastanawia czy nie trzeba czegoś w jakiś sposób zabezpieczyć. Poza tym, jeśli ktoś nie jest w stanie o tym pamiętać i w odpowiednim czasie zareagować, może to załatwić za pomocą termostatu.  :wink:

----------


## Spirea

Mam podłogówkę w całym domu i ani jednego grzejnika/drabinki. Moim zdaniem to był jedna z lepszych decyzji budowlanych. Ważne jest tylko, aby zrobić OZC, do tego projekt podłogówki, żeby potem nie było problemów typu "za zimno" czy "za gorąco i nogi puchną". Co do schnięcia ręczników - schną i bez drabinki, a docelowo planuję kupić suszarkę. Mamy jedynie wypuszczone rury do grzejnika w garażu i kotłowni, bo w OZC wychodziła tam minusowa temperatura. W praktyce jednak, nawet w najzimniejsze dni ostatniej zimy temp. nie schodziła poniżej 10 stopni. Tak więc polecam.

----------


## Pyxis

> Mamy jedynie wypuszczone rury do grzejnika w garażu i kotłowni, bo w OZC wychodziła tam minusowa temperatura. W praktyce jednak, nawet w najzimniejsze dni ostatniej zimy temp. nie schodziła poniżej 10 stopni. Tak więc polecam.


No to na moj gust takieo OZC to o kant d...y potluc. Papier swoje, a zycie swoje.  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Mrozy rzędu -20 nie zdarzają się często, a jak już tyle wyskoczy to z reguły każdy się zastanawia czy nie trzeba czegoś w jakiś sposób zabezpieczyć. Poza tym, jeśli ktoś nie jest w stanie o tym pamiętać i w odpowiednim czasie zareagować, może to załatwić za pomocą termostatu.


Nie da to sie parasola w tyl... Wszystko sie da, tylko czy warto.
Wrocimy do tematu jak Ewa juz pomieszka.  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Nie da to sie parasola w tyl... Wszystko sie da, tylko czy warto.
> Wrocimy do tematu jak Ewa juz pomieszka.


Oczywiscie, ze napisze (nawet ku przestodze dla innych, po to jest to forum). 
A inni uzytkownicy podlogowki w garazu - maja jakies zastrzezenia?  - nigdzie nie spotkalam sie z negatywnymi odpowiedziami...

----------


## krzysztof5426

W garażu porządnie ocieplonym, ale bez styropianu na podłodze, nigdy mi nie spadła temperatura poniżej zera.
I tak ma być !

----------


## cieszynianka

> Nie da to sie parasola w tyl... *Wszystko sie da*, tylko czy warto.


Nie da się zapłacić kartą w Biedronce  :roll eyes:

----------


## anonpass

Dlatego przy większości Stonek postawili bankomaty... hehe :cool:

----------


## pawko_

Tez mam w garazu podlogowke. Ostatnia petla odsunieta od bramy. Na scianie termostat i nie wiem co mi ma tam rozsadzic  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Tez mam w garazu podlogowke. Ostatnia petla odsunieta od bramy. Na scianie termostat i nie wiem co mi ma tam rozsadzic


Nieswiadomosc tez jest jakims wyjsciem.  :smile:

----------


## autorus

podłogówka w garażu, bardzo ciekawe. Ja jednak zostanę tradycjonalistą.

----------


## Pyxis

> Ja jednak zostanę tradycjonalistą.


Troche groteskowo to brzmi w Twoich ustach, nie sadzisz?  :wink:

----------


## autorus

faktycznie  :smile: 

Wiec ja nie ogrzewam garażu w ogóle,
 - jest plan aby powietrze z reku było wyrzucane do garażu, ma już tak kilka osób na forum. 
-  jest plan aby dać kostkę brukową w garażu, też kilka osób na forum tak ma.

----------


## Pyxis

> faktycznie 
> 
> Wiec ja nie ogrzewam garażu w ogóle,
>  - jest plan aby powietrze z reku było wyrzucane do garażu, ma już tak kilka osób na forum. 
> -  jest plan aby dać kostkę brukową w garażu, też kilka osób na forum tak ma.


Cieply smrodek. To jest mysl!  :wink: 
Tylko co sie stanie w wilgocia zawarta w powietrzu wyciaganym z domu jak wpadnie zima do chlodnego garazu. Latwo mozna sobie jakiegos grzybka wyhodowac.

Kostka tez jakos tak malo funkcjonalnie i estetycznie (zalezy tez od naszego wyobrazenia pomieszczenia zwanego garaz), bo to w wiekszosci nie tylko miejsce do trzymania autka. Raczej autko to przy okazji na srodku. To juz lepiej wiate zrobic i tam dac kostke.  :smile: 

IMHO oczywiscie.

----------


## pawko_

Możecie sobie pogadać. Jeśli nie miałeś i nie masz to tego nie docenisz. Pozdrawiam chlopaki i bez napinki.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Troche groteskowo to brzmi w Twoich ustach, nie sadzisz?


 :big grin:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Nieswiadomosc tez jest jakims wyjsciem.


Jezeli profesjonalne wyliczenie i pozniejsza gwarancja dla Ciebie nic nie znacza, to znaczy, ze jestes madrzejszy od samych fachowcow...hmmm, az z niecierpliwoscia czekam na zime, bo chetnie podziele sie "przezyciami" (choc ja prosta baba jestem, ktorej da sie kit wciskac  :smile: )

----------


## Pyxis

> Jezeli profesjonalne wyliczenie i pozniejsza gwarancja dla Ciebie nic nie znacza, to znaczy, ze jestes madrzejszy od samych fachowcow..


Profesjonalne wyliczenie czego? Ze masz grzac garaz? Gwarancja na jaki wypadek? JAk nie bedziesz chciala grzac to Ci wydmucha wode z petli i odd kase za ich uzoenie?
Chyba az tak naiwna nie jestes.  :Smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

To ja jeszcze zapytam o ten garaż osoby które go nie ocieplały i nie ogrzewają. U mnie będzie nieogrzewany, bez styropianu na chudziaku. Czy dawaliście pod ścianami pasek styropianu czy na całości styropianu brak?

----------


## animuss

> To ja jeszcze zapytam o ten garaż osoby które go nie ocieplały i nie ogrzewają. U mnie będzie nieogrzewany, bez styropianu na chudziaku. Czy dawaliście pod ścianami pasek styropianu czy na całości styropianu brak?


Pod ścianami sama  folia

----------


## lukasz69karolina

a możecie doradzić jak sensownie zrobić ogrzewanie gdy:
dom to parterówka (będzie grzany eko-groszkiem)... jest jednak poddasze i poniekąd będzie jednak użytkowane: pokoje zabawowo/rekreacyjne, stryszkowa-rupieciarnia, może kiedyś się okazać że potrzeba nam kolejnego pokoju i tam się zrobi wtedy... jak rozplanować ogrzewanie? chcielibyśmy uniknąć kaloryferów, ale czy się da? na parterze wszystko w podłogówce, a na górze? jeśli na dziś dzień nie wiadomo dokładnie co gdzie będzie to chyba nie da się zbyt z podłogówką?
czy należałoby wyznaczyć jakoś wstępnie zarys pomieszczeń i położyć podłogówkę wszędzie a jedynie nie włączać jej w nieużywanych pokojach?? czy jakby tak "stała" nieużywana kilka lat to nic się jej nie stanie??
matko ile tych pytań :Confused:

----------


## Pyxis

Ja bym zrobile na pietrze podlogowke. Ona moze byc bardzo mocno skryzowana i grzac tylko leciutko, albo mocniej w uzywanych pomieszczeniach a zakrecona w nieuzywanych. Na rozdzielaczu sobie to wyregulujesz. Jak teraz nie zrobisz, to pozniej bedzie bol, a z czasem na pewno zaczniesz tak czy inaczej to poddasze uzytkowac. Ja bym robil!  :smile:

----------


## lukasz69karolina

czyli powinno się usiąść i pomyśleć jak poustawiać ściany na górze i je postawić?

----------


## Pyxis

Mysle, ze tak wlasnie powinienes zrobic. Teraz postawienie tych scianek to bedzie drobnostka. JAk zamieszkasz, to bedzie to grube przedsiewziecie budowlane.

----------


## Bracianka

Ja szukam kogoś chętnego, z Podkarpacia, Lubelszczyzny lub świętokrzyskiego, kto odważyłby się na wpuszczenie mnie i męża do swojego ogrzewanego tylko podłogówką domu (najlepiej domu z parkietem). Próbuję namówić męża na podłogówkę na całości, ale uparty nie daje się przekonać. Wcześniej to ja byłam sceptyczna, ale oczytałam się Waszego wątku i mi się odmieniło. Mąż koniecznie chce mieć parkiet w salonie i twierdzi, że wtedy podłogówka nie jest możliwa... A ja chciałabym, żeby sobie stanął na parkiecie z podłogówką i stwierdził, że jednak się da. Dowody osobiste udostępnimy  :Smile:

----------


## lukasz69karolina

a czy mając ogrzewanie podłogowe w pokoju należy posiadać mebli na nóżkach??
no bo stawiając (wszystko bez nóżek): szafę, jakieś komody, łóżko - to w zasadzie połowę powierzchni podłogi się zabiera... czy to co zostaje jest w stanie ogrzać pokój?
i czy grzanie podłogi pod meblem nie zniszczy go?

jak to macie rozwiązane????

----------


## anonpass

Mój sąsiad ma to rozwiązane w taki sposób, że pod szafami nie ma ogrzewania (chyba tylko 1 rurka) a pozostałe rurki w pomieszczeniu rozłożył gęściej. Miał to w projekcie ogrzewania w ten sposób ujęte. U niego działa to poprawnie już 2 lata, szafy stoją a w pokoju ciepło.  :wiggle:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Jeśli wiesz dobrze, jak zaaranżowany będzie pokój to można dać rzadziej rurki w miejscach gdzie są meble. Gorzej jeśli kiedyś zmieni Ci się koncepcja  :smile: 

U nas akurat będą meble na nóżkach, bo tak chcemy i lubimy  :wink:  Podłogówka jest wszędzie w miarę równomiernie, poza lodówką i piekarnikiem - tam jej nie ma.

A co do niszczenia mebli - bardziej się zniszczą pewnie jak na nich poleżysz, bo masz temp. ciała 36 stopni, a podłoga pewnie jakieś 26 w porywach do 29?  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> a czy mając ogrzewanie podłogowe w pokoju należy posiadać mebli na nóżkach??
> no bo stawiając (wszystko bez nóżek): szafę, jakieś komody, łóżko - to w zasadzie połowę powierzchni podłogi się zabiera... czy to co zostaje jest w stanie ogrzać pokój?
> i czy grzanie podłogi pod meblem nie zniszczy go?
> 
> jak to macie rozwiązane????


A jak temperatura 30* może zniszczyć meble/?

----------


## lukasz69karolina

> Jeśli wiesz dobrze, jak zaaranżowany będzie pokój to można dać rzadziej rurki w miejscach gdzie są meble. Gorzej jeśli kiedyś zmieni Ci się koncepcja 
> U nas akurat będą meble na nóżkach, bo tak chcemy i lubimy  Podłogówka jest wszędzie w miarę równomiernie, poza lodówką i piekarnikiem - tam jej nie ma.
> A co do niszczenia mebli - bardziej się zniszczą pewnie jak na nich poleżysz, bo masz temp. ciała 36 stopni, a podłoga pewnie jakieś 26 w porywach do 29?


no na dzień dzisiejszy wiem... ale nie ma szans by na zawsze tak zostało - normalne jest przecież przestawianie mebli... wymiana ich na inne... no i dzieci jak podrosną to same "umeblują" sobie pokój i tego nie jest się w stanie przewidzieć  :Confused: 

no ale ja nie leżę na meblu 24h  :big grin: 



> A jak temperatura 30* może zniszczyć meble/?


no ja nie wiem - tak pierwsza myśl co przyszła do głowy... bo jak non stop grzeje pod meblem to czy nie "rozpuści się" klej którym sklejone szafki, rozpulchnią się? takie dylematy...

----------


## noc

To "grzanie" przy podłogówce, to trzeba traktować trochę inaczej. W czasie wielu letnich dni temperatura podłogi, czyli powierzchni grzewczej jest o wiele wyższa niż zimą przy włączonym ogrzewaniu. Obawy biorą się z zasiedziałych nawyków. Ogrzewanie domu kojarzy się prawie wszystkim z wysoką temperaturą grzejników. Przy normalnie, standardowo wykonanej podłogówce nie sposób wyczuć ciałem tego ogrzewania.
 Omijanie stref podłogi gdzie w przyszłości będą stały meble jest niedorzeczne. 
A co do kleju meblowego, to w ogóle jakaś komedia. Gdyby klej miał tak się rozpuszczać od temperatury, to na przełomie wiosny i lata wszyscy bez względu na ogrzewanie zostawaliby ze stertami desek i płyt zamiast mebli.
Nie mówiąc już o dużo większych możliwościach aranżacji wnętrz. Wiele nowoczesnych projektów wręcz nie przewiduje i nie toleruje tradycyjnych grzejników. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## namira

Omijanie stref podłogi gdzie będą stały meble wcale nie jest niedorzeczne,dotyczy to zwłaszcza kuchni,która ma stałą,niezmienną zabudowę,nie widzę sensu  podgrzewania mebli,lodówki i pozostałego sprzętu.Poza tym o jakich 30 stopniach piszecie?,podłoga ma tem.23stopnie i jest bardzo przyjemna w dotyku,piszę tu o kaflach,które znakomicie przewodzą ciepło i są najlepszym materiałem na podłogówkę.

----------


## Pyxis

> Omijanie stref podłogi gdzie będą stały meble wcale nie jest niedorzeczne,dotyczy to zwłaszcza kuchni,która ma stałą,niezmienną zabudowę,


Zgadzam sie. Pod meblami w kuchni rurek nie kladalem..

----------


## oliwkawawa

U mnie biegną ze dwie rurki pod meblami (oprócz lodówki i piekarnika) z jednej przyczyny - jeśli coś tam się wyleje, nakapie czy cokolwiek zamoczy to szybciej wyschnie i nie dojdzie do zawilgocenia czy zagrzybienia, co niestety mam pod szafkami w mieszkaniu obecnie  :sad:  Nie wiem czy to jest dobra recepta, ale zawsze większa szansa na suchą podłogę  :wink:  Produkty spożywcze będą głównie w spiżarni więc nie będę ich podgrzewać w kuchennych szafkach  :wink:

----------


## Pyxis

Troszke "wydumany" argument, ale szkodliwosci takiego rozwiazania tez trudno sie dopatrzec.  :smile: 

BTW: Sa takie silikonowe nakladdki uszczelniajace zakladane na cokoly mebelkow, zeby nic pod spod sie nie dostalo. Ja mam cos takiego w zabudowanych pod skosami szafkach w lazience.

----------


## oliwkawawa

mam nakładki  :smile:  ale to nie zapobiega przeciekaniu jakiejś rurki pod szafkami czy wycieku ze zmywarki, co u nas się stało  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

Mie chce Cie martwic, ale przy takiej "katastrofie", to te rurki w podlogowce niestety niewiele pomoga.  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Jeśli mówimy o takim wycieku ze zmywarki z prawdziwego zdarzenia to ja wiem, że nic nie pomoże  :big grin:  poza kaloszami  :wink: 
u nas coś tam wyciekło, nawet nie wiem dokładnie co, jakaś rurka nieszczelna, czy coś... bardzo niewiele aby to wypłynęło poza szafki i byśmy to zauważyli, ale na tyle "dużo" że po pewnym czasie zaczęliśmy po prostu czuć, że coś jest nie tak  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

Oj, z tą stałą zabudową kuchni to też różnie bywa, moi rodzice w mieszkaniu specjalnie tak kuchnię remontowali, żeby w razie czego wszystko poprzestawiać. Kuchnia jest mała, więc nawet z odpływem do zlewu nie byłoby trudno.

Podbijam swoje pytanie: czy jest ktoś chętny, żeby w praktyce pochwalić się swoją podłogówką? Mój mąż po przeczytaniu wątku dalej sceptyczny.

----------


## malux20

Ja sie chwale :smile: 
jest ok

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Ja sie chwale
> jest ok


ja się pochwalę za rok  :big grin:

----------


## Bracianka

Oj, no właśnie, Wy się chwalicie, ja Was mogę chwalić, a On musi stanąć na parkiet na podłogówce i koniec  :wink:

----------


## tereska77

> Zgadzam sie. Pod meblami w kuchni rurek nie kladalem..



U nas tez pod meblami w kuchni nie ma rurek.


A jakie macie odstepy miedzy rurkami? Bo u nas jest w sypialniach i holach co 20cm, ale o 15cm w kuchni,w salonie i lazienkach to musialam boj stoczyc z hydraulikiem :bash:  Nie chcial mi wierzyc, ze widzialam rurki co 10cm :roll eyes:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> U nas tez pod meblami w kuchni nie ma rurek.
> 
> 
> A jakie macie odstepy miedzy rurkami? Bo u nas jest w sypialniach i holach co 20cm, ale o 15cm w kuchni,w salonie i lazienkach to musialam boj stoczyc z hydraulikiem Nie chcial mi wierzyc, ze widzialam rurki co 10cm


U nas w większości co 12,5-15, momentami są i co 20, w kotłowni 15-20. Ale u nas prawie wszędzie drewno będzie, dlatego tak gęsto.

----------


## zieli

> U nas tez pod meblami w kuchni nie ma rurek.
> 
> 
> A jakie macie odstepy miedzy rurkami? Bo u nas jest w sypialniach i holach co 20cm, ale o 15cm w kuchni,w salonie i lazienkach to musialam boj stoczyc z hydraulikiem Nie chcial mi wierzyc, ze widzialam rurki co 10cm


Ja mam co 10cm wszędzie 
W wiatrołapie przy wejściu i pod suwanką w salonie jeszcze bardziej zagęszczone w miarę możliwości :wink:

----------


## Pyxis

> U nas tez pod meblami w kuchni nie ma rurek.
> 
> 
> A jakie macie odstepy miedzy rurkami? Bo u nas jest w sypialniach i holach co 20cm, ale o 15cm w kuchni,w salonie i lazienkach to musialam boj stoczyc z hydraulikiem Nie chcial mi wierzyc, ze widzialam rurki co 10cm


W lazienkach 10cm, reszta domu 15cm z zageszczeniem pod oknami i przy scianach zewnetrznych.

----------


## tereska77

> W lazienkach 10cm, reszta domu 15cm z zageszczeniem pod oknami i przy scianach zewnetrznych.



Przejrzalam zdjecia, miejscami mam mniej niz 15cm, ale bez zageszczen pod oknami i przy scianach, to bardzo zle?






> Ja mam co 10cm wszędzie 
> W wiatrołapie przy wejściu i pod suwanką w salonie jeszcze bardziej zagęszczone w miarę możliwości


Wszedzie co 10cm :jaw drop:  Poszalales :wink:  
Widze, ze masz 20cm grafitowego na scianach, ja mam dylemat czy dawac 20 czy wystarczy 15 (031). Facet od ocieplenia dziwnie na mnie patrzyl jak wspomnialam o 20cm grafitu :big grin:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Ja się zastanawiałam czy 15 cm czy 20 grafitowego. Abstrahując już od kwestii wyglądu tych 20 cm na ścianach, czytałam gdzieś, że między 15 a 20 niewielka jest tak naprawdę różnica jeśli chodzi o termoizolację, natomiast różnica w zł jest, i to znaczna  :big grin: 
Inna sprawa jest taka, że 15 cm dobrze położonego styro będzie zawsze lepsze niż 20 cm źle położonego. Masz dobrych fachowców od elewacji?  :smile:

----------


## malux20

NO TO WEZCIE fachowców  i załóz 25 cm  - znam takie przypadki
 :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Kto da więcej?  :big grin:

----------


## malux20

po 30 cm chłopaki tez kladli

----------


## Pyxis

> po 30 cm chłopaki tez kladli


To ma sens - na Spitsbergenie.  :wink:

----------


## malux20

25 NA SUWALSZCZYZNIE  :tongue:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

My bedziemy dawac 15cm i sie jeszcze zastanawiamy czy ten najlepszy (roznice w parametach sa tak male, ze wszystko pewnie rozbije sie o kase). A dlaczego nie wiecej - bo nas trzymaja zewnetrzne parametry domu, ktorych nie mozna przekroczyc...(w projekcie bylo 12cm i musielismy "wjechac" ze scianami domu do srodka, zeby dodac te 3cm).

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Poza tym, wlasnie zaczelismy wygrzewac podloge - zalecenia od producenta TECE z tego roku: 3 dni temp. nie przekracajaca 25-28st, potem 3-4 dni full i nastepne 3 dni 25-28st. (do zeszlego roku bylo wolniej, stopniowo i dluzej, ale podobno wylewki i tak pozniej pekaly, wiec "terapia szokowa" ma zadzialac lepiej, jakby mialo co peknac).

----------


## malux20

JA wygrzewałem 45 dnii 
faktycznie niech lepiej  to teraz popeka 
przy ogrzewaniu  pod drewnem   izolowałbym namaxa zeby zima na zasilaniu bylo nie wiecej  niz 25-26 w najwieksze mrozy
czemu tak sie boicie  o rozmiary

----------


## oliwkawawa

Tylko pytanie zasadnicze (w moim przypadku): czy jest sens ładować na ściany 20 czy 25 cm, kiedy na podłodze leży tylko 10... Więcej nie weszło, niestety za późno zaczęłam robić rozeznanie w temacie, jeszcze rok temu nie wiedziałam że będę mieć podłogowe w całym domu + drewno.

----------


## Pyxis

> Tylko pytanie zasadnicze (w moim przypadku): czy jest sens ładować na ściany 20 czy 25 cm, kiedy na podłodze leży tylko 10... Więcej nie weszło, niestety za późno zaczęłam robić rozeznanie w temacie, jeszcze rok temu nie wiedziałam że będę mieć podłogowe w całym domu + drewno.


Sciany swoja droga a izolacja stropu/polaci to druga strona. Jak na sciane 30cm styro, to na dach 1m welny albo tyle samo pianki pur. Jak termos to jednakowy z kazdej strony.  :smile:

----------


## noc

Temat o izolacjach czy podłogówce?
Jakoś bardzo gęsto układają Wam te rurki!
Czy to ktoś tak wyliczył, czy może na ile wypadnie na tyle bęc?
Mocne zagęszczanie nie da więcej ciepła, wzrosną tylko opory przepływu, szkoda prądu.
A co do omijania niektórych miejsc to jeszcze raz powtórzę. Czy ktoś zagwarantuje że do końca życia nie będzie przestawiał mebli?
Nawet w kuchni. Moda się zmienia. Późniejsze kucie wylewki nie będzie przyjemne ani tanie.
Prawidłowo dobrana izolacja i podłogówka daje temp. ok. 24-28oC na powierzchni. Takie temperatury nie szkodzą żadnym meblom ani urządzeniom.
Te obawy to zakorzenione wrażenia z ogrzewania grzejnikami, by było ciepło to czynnik grzewczy "powinien" grzać (parzyć). Nic bardziej mylnego.
Zapomnijcie o temperaturach z grzejników, to przeszłość, "Grzeje" podłoga o temperaturach często niższych niż w letnim okresie.
A ogrzewanie podłogi w kabinach prysznicowych bez brodzików to naprawdę komfort. Nie pomińcie tego.
Pozdrowienia od zadowolonego użytkownika.

----------


## Pyxis

> Temat o izolacjach czy podłogówce?
> Jakoś bardzo gęsto układają Wam te rurki!
> Czy to ktoś tak wyliczył, czy może na ile wypadnie na tyle bęc?


Oczywiscie mozna robic OZC i wszystko sobie dokladnie policzyc (pomijam fakt, ze czesto teoria swoje a praktyka na budowie swoje). Pewnie byloby "bezpieczniej". U mnie zrobilismy "na wech" i dziala bardzo OK. Temperatura w domu praktycznie jednakowa. Ciezko mi sobie wobrazic, ze moglo by to byc jakos lepiej "skalkulowane".
Jak ma sie rurki "za gesto", to zawsze maz mozliwosci zdlawienia przeplywu i regulacji temaperatury w dol. Jak masz za rzadko, to zebys sie zes.... skichal, wyzej jej nie podciagniesz bez zwiekszania temp zasilania (co nie zawsze jest mozliwe a w przypadku PCi slono kosztuje).

----------


## malux20

pyxis swiete słowo
ja jestem b. zadowolony ze swoich 10 cm

----------


## *Lesiak*

Sens to jest budować  dobrze przemyślany i zaprojektowany dom pasywny .  Ogrzewanie podłogowe moim zdaniem jest co najmniej dyskusyjne

----------


## namira

oczywiście,że jest dyskusyjne,a temat drewno-podłogówka nawet bardzo,mój wuj ma drewno na podłogach,ale ma grzejniki

----------


## Pyxis

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe moim zdaniem jest co najmniej dyskusyjne


Bardzo szybko bys pozbyl sie watpliwosci mieszkajac w domu z takim rodzajem ogrzewania. To w porownaniu np do grzejnikow niebo a ziemia.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> oczywiście,że jest dyskusyjne,a temat drewno-podłogówka nawet bardzo,mój wuj ma drewno na podłogach,ale ma grzejniki


kto bogatemu zabroni..  :big grin: 

moja ciotka też ma podłogówkę i grzejniki, tak na wszelki wypadek. I chwała Bogu! Bo podłogówkę mają tak pięknie zwaloną, że nie da się jej zimą uruchomić, bo pali w stopy. Więc używają tylko grzejników, a o podłogówce sieją mity wśród znajomych... że to zuo.

----------


## animuss

> moja ciotka też ma podłogówkę i grzejniki, tak na wszelki wypadek. I chwała Bogu! Bo podłogówkę mają tak pięknie zwaloną, że nie da się jej zimą uruchomić, bo pali w stopy. Więc używają tylko grzejników, a o podłogówce sieją mity wśród znajomych... że to zuo.


To chore rozwiązanie przecież można podłogówkę włączyć i grzać na okrągło na niższej temperaturze,  a niedobór ciepła pokrywać grzejnikami.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> To chore rozwiązanie przecież można podłogówkę włączyć i grzać na okrągło na niższej temperaturze,  a niedobór ciepła pokrywać grzejnikami.


No ja wiem że chore, ale nie wnikam  :big grin:  Nie pokochali podłogówki i chyba nic tego nie zmieni. Ja obstawiam że oni mają to źle połączone - grzejniki+podłogowe, i może nie mogą tego wyregulować tak jak piszesz?

----------


## Delphion1

> kto bogatemu zabroni.. 
> 
> moja ciotka też ma podłogówkę i grzejniki, tak na wszelki wypadek. I chwała Bogu! Bo podłogówkę mają tak pięknie zwaloną, że nie da się jej zimą uruchomić, bo pali w stopy. Więc używają tylko grzejników, a o podłogówce sieją mity wśród znajomych... że to zuo.


Bardzo łatwo naprawić taki problem wystarczy zastosować zawór 3 lub 4 drożny i wtedy jest możliwość regulacji temp na całej instalacji podłogowej.Proste i tanie rozwiązanie.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marejko

Mi się marzy takie ogrzewanie, szczegolnie, że dzieci mam i wiadomo, że lepiej, ale slyszalem opinie, że koszta takiego ogrzewania niestety "zjadają" człowieka

----------


## plusfoto

> Mi się marzy takie ogrzewanie, szczegolnie, że dzieci mam i wiadomo, że lepiej, ale slyszalem opinie, że koszta takiego ogrzewania niestety "zjadają" człowieka


To tak jak ja słyszałem że ściany oddychają. :bash: 
Nie daj się wpuszczać w maliny. :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Mi się marzy takie ogrzewanie, szczegolnie, że dzieci mam i wiadomo, że lepiej, ale slyszalem opinie, że koszta takiego ogrzewania niestety "zjadają" człowieka


A robiłeś wycenę?

Ja pierwotnie brałam pod uwagę ogrzewanie mieszane-część dzienna i łazienki podłogówka, a sypialnie z grzejnikami. Wyniosłoby mnie to drożej niż podłogówka w całym domu.

----------


## Marejko

Nie robiłem jeszcze, bo na razie w trakcie wszystko, trochę też problemow z lazienką mamy i najpierw bieżące sprawy chcemy pozałatwiać. 

Wycenę planowałem za jakiś czas dopiero, ale kolega z pracy powiedział właśnie, że bardzo mi to odradza ze względu na koszta

----------


## oliwkawawa

Użytkownicy podłogówki w całym domu - pytanie mam  :smile: 

Dom 125 mkw + 14 mkw kotłownia. Wszędzie podłogówka, w łazience drabinka. Piec będzie gazowy, kondensacyjny, Junkersa, a do tego zasobnik i regulator pogodowy. Zastanawiam się jak to powinno być podłączone? Czy potrzebne są mieszacze? Czy jakiś zawór 3drogowy, siłowniki??
Mój hydraulik jakoś tak bez przekonania o tym opowiadał, jakby nie bardzo sam wiedział co i jak :O
Postanowiłam zasięgnąć języka, tu na Forum  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Użytkownicy podłogówki w całym domu - pytanie mam 
> 
> Dom 125 mkw + 14 mkw kotłownia. Wszędzie podłogówka, w łazience drabinka. Piec będzie gazowy, kondensacyjny, Junkersa, a do tego zasobnik i regulator pogodowy. Zastanawiam się jak to powinno być podłączone? Czy potrzebne są mieszacze? Czy jakiś zawór 3drogowy, siłowniki??
> Mój hydraulik jakoś tak bez przekonania o tym opowiadał, jakby nie bardzo sam wiedział co i jak :O
> Postanowiłam zasięgnąć języka, tu na Forum


Najlepiej bez  zaworów 3,4 drogowych, siłowników itd..kocioł pracuje na niskiej temperaturze dobrze kondensuje,taniość,rozdzielacze z rotametrami i z głowicami termoelektrycznymi . W łazience drabinka z grzałką elektryczną nie połączona z instalacją .

----------


## Pyxis

> W łazience drabinka z grzałką elektryczną nie połączona z instalacją .


A dlaczego nie polaczona z instalacja?
U mnie w sezonie grzewczym leci w nia ciepelko z systemu CO, a w lecie chodzi okresowo w tanim pradzie grzalka, zeby suszyc reczniki.

----------


## animuss

> A dlaczego nie polaczona z instalacja?
> U mnie w sezonie grzewczym leci w nia ciepelko z systemu CO, a w lecie chodzi okresowo w tanim pradzie grzalka, zeby suszyc reczniki.


Nie będzie tak efektywny  grzejnik drab.  jak z grzałką poza obiegiem ,(bezobsługowy zima lato ) a jak podłączy grzałkę w obiegu chłodniejszym to grzałka może dogrzewać instalację w obiegu .

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Najlepiej bez  zaworów 3,4 drogowych, siłowników itd..kocioł pracuje na niskiej temperaturze dobrze kondensuje,taniość,rozdzielacze z rotametrami i z głowicami termoelektrycznymi . W łazience drabinka z grzałką elektryczną nie połączona z instalacją .


Rozdzielacze z rotametrami są, ale czy z głowicami termoelektrycznymi.. chyba nie (jeśli dobrze myślę).


Na innym forum wyczytałam takie cuś:
"jesli bedziesz miał kocioł kondensacyjny i tylko podłogowe to zawsze musisz mieć mieszacz i sterownie tego mieszacza oczywiście pogodowe, a nie stałotemperturowe z ograniczeniami strefowymi
ponadto kocioł zazwyczaj pracuje też na CWU, a wtedy podbija temperature w kotle na ok 55-70st po nagrzaniu ta nagrzana woda (ok 10l ) wpływa do instalacji podłogowej a kocioł natychmiast się schładza temperatura powrotu podłogówki i to też jest niezdrowe jeśli ktoś bez mieszacza podłączył podłogówkę "

oraz 

"założenia czyli kocioł kondensacyjny ze sterowaniem pogodowym i do tego trzeba się odnieść Niestety w przypadku sterowania pogodowego podłogówką bez mieszaczy sterowanie jest właściwie niemożliwe, przez temperaturę minimalną kotła i wymaganą temperaturę zasilania układu.  Temperatura minimalna kotła to przeważnie 40 C. Krzywe grzewcze dla podłogówki 0,2 do 0,7.  Ustawiamy krzywą 0,7 i ogrzewanie zacznie działać od - 10 C bo powyżej temperatury wymagane zasilania są poza zakresem regulacji. Przy niższych krzywych w ogóle temperatura wymagana jest poniżej minimalnej temperatury zasilania (można trochę kombinować pochyleniem krzywej ale równoznaczne jest to z podniesieniem wymaganej temperatury pomieszczenia). Cały układ jest niesterowalny i jedyne co zadziała to ochrona przeciwzamrożeniowa.  Przy sterowniku pogodowym pisanie o ustawieniu stałej temperatury zasilania, co proponuje kol vernal, to jakieś nieporozumienie. Jak chce się pracować na stałym parametrze to szkoda pieniędzy na sterownik pogodowy ( jednak 1000 zł drogą nie chodzi). Kol. zygio zrobi co zechce, ja uważam że sterowanie pogodowe podłogówki bez mieszacza to szukanie kłopotów w późniejszej eksploatacji. "

----------


## Pyxis

> Nie będzie tak efektywny  grzejnik drab.  jak z grzałką poza obiegiem ,(bezobsługowy zima lato ) a jak podłączy grzałkę w obiegu chłodniejszym to grzałka może dogrzewać instalację w obiegu .


Nie bardzo rozumiem. Grzalka w czasie sezonu grzewczego jest nieuzywana. Po sezonie zostaje zakrecony jeden zawor na grzejniku i zalacza programator grzalek na ok 1h (600W).

----------


## animuss

> Rozdzielacze z rotametrami są, ale czy z głowicami termoelektrycznymi.. chyba nie (jeśli dobrze myślę).
> 
> 
> Na innym forum wyczytałam takie cuś:
> "jesli bedziesz miał kocioł kondensacyjny i tylko podłogowe to zawsze musisz mieć mieszacz i sterownie tego mieszacza oczywiście pogodowe, a nie stałotemperturowe z ograniczeniami strefowymi
> ponadto kocioł zazwyczaj pracuje też na CWU, a wtedy podbija temperature w kotle na ok 55-70st po nagrzaniu ta nagrzana woda (ok 10l ) wpływa do instalacji podłogowej a kocioł natychmiast się schładza temperatura powrotu podłogówki i to też jest niezdrowe jeśli ktoś bez mieszacza podłączył podłogówkę "
> 
> oraz 
> 
> "założenia czyli kocioł kondensacyjny ze sterowaniem pogodowym i do tego trzeba się odnieść Niestety w przypadku sterowania pogodowego podłogówką bez mieszaczy sterowanie jest właściwie niemożliwe, przez temperaturę minimalną kotła i wymaganą temperaturę zasilania układu.  Temperatura minimalna kotła to przeważnie 40 C. Krzywe grzewcze dla podłogówki 0,2 do 0,7.  Ustawiamy krzywą 0,7 i ogrzewanie zacznie działać od - 10 C bo powyżej temperatury wymagane zasilania są poza zakresem regulacji. Przy niższych krzywych w ogóle temperatura wymagana jest poniżej minimalnej temperatury zasilania (można trochę kombinować pochyleniem krzywej ale równoznaczne jest to z podniesieniem wymaganej temperatury pomieszczenia). Cały układ jest niesterowalny i jedyne co zadziała to ochrona przeciwzamrożeniowa.  Przy sterowniku pogodowym pisanie o ustawieniu stałej temperatury zasilania, co proponuje kol vernal, to jakieś nieporozumienie. Jak chce się pracować na stałym parametrze to szkoda pieniędzy na sterownik pogodowy ( jednak 1000 zł drogą nie chodzi). Kol. zygio zrobi co zechce, ja uważam że sterowanie pogodowe podłogówki bez mieszacza to szukanie kłopotów w późniejszej eksploatacji. "


Jest proste pytanie czy twój kocioł to  jest wersja jednofunkcyjna w pełni wyposażona do współpracy z zasobnikiem  i ma oddzielne wyjścia na ten zasobnik  i oddzielne na ogrzewanie .
Ty chcesz robić tak .

mozna tak 
W tej instalacji kocioł bardziej kondensuje ,oszczędza ,wyjcie z kotła   zasilanie C.O. na niższej temperaturze  .

----------


## animuss

> Nie bardzo rozumiem. Grzalka w czasie sezonu grzewczego jest nieuzywana. Po sezonie zostaje zakrecony jeden zawor na grzejniku i zalacza programator grzalek na ok 1h (600W).


Tak to jasne, ale grzejnik drabinkowy "od urodzenia" jest mało wydajny ,w dodatku  wpuszczanie weń wody o temperaturze 40st i obwieszanie ręcznikami .

----------


## Pyxis

> Tak to jasne, ale grzejnik drabinkowy "od urodzenia" jest mało wydajny ,w dodatku  wpuszczanie weń wody o temperaturze 40st i obwieszanie ręcznikami .


Od grzania sa rurki w podlodze. On ma nie grzac, tylko suszyc  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Od grzania sa rurki w podlodze. On ma nie grzac, tylko suszyc


Rurki w podłodze nie zawrze wystarczą  ,załóżmy że starczą  to drabinka będzie  suszyć ale bardzo  wolno .Nie opłaci się robić oddzielnego obwodu dla 1 drabinki .

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Rurki w podłodze nie zawrze wystarczą  ,załóżmy że starczą  to drabinka będzie  suszyć ale bardzo  wolno .Nie opłaci się robić oddzielnego obwodu dla 1 drabinki .


U nas jest zrobiony osobny obwod dla kaloryfera w lazience.

----------


## animuss

> U nas jest zrobiony osobny obwod dla kaloryfera w lazience.


I co oprócz tego, podajesz wyższą temperaturę niż w podłogowe?

----------


## pionan

> I co oprócz tego, podajesz wyższą temperaturę niż w podłogowe?


też tak mam. Oczywiście, że podaję wyższą temp. niż w podłogę. Choć  z drugiej strony uważam, że równie dobrze mogłoby tych grzejników nie być. Ręczniki, nawet mokre po kąpieli, odwieszone na wieszaczek, schną od podłogi. Kosztem były dwa grzejniki drabinkowe, rury do wykonania obwodu i pompa przy piecu.

----------


## Pyxis

> Rurki w podłodze nie zawrze wystarczą  ,załóżmy że starczą  to drabinka będzie  suszyć ale bardzo  wolno .Nie opłaci się robić oddzielnego obwodu dla 1 drabinki .


Ja mam na osobnych obwodach podpiete drabinki w kazdej lazience. Susza reczniki przez noc bez najmniejszego problemu. Suche jak pieprz. Wystarczy ze pompa dziala 1h w nocy. To naprawde bardzo mocno wspomaga parowanie, ktore jest procesem bardzo energochlonnym. To jest naprawde rozwiazanie, ktore sie sprawdza w praktyce.

----------


## Pyxis

> I co oprócz tego, podajesz wyższą temperaturę niż w podłogowe?


Nie ma potrzeby wyzszej. Wystarczy tylko aby drabinka byla letnia.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Jest proste pytanie czy twój kocioł to  jest wersja jednofunkcyjna w pełni wyposażona do współpracy z zasobnikiem  i ma oddzielne wyjścia na ten zasobnik  i oddzielne na ogrzewanie .
> Ty chcesz robić tak .
> 
> mozna tak 
> W tej instalacji kocioł bardziej kondensuje ,oszczędza ,wyjcie z kotła   zasilanie C.O. na niższej temperaturze  .



Kocioł jednofunkcyjny, do tego osobno zasobnik, też Junkersa.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> też tak mam. Oczywiście, że podaję wyższą temp. niż w podłogę. Choć  z drugiej strony uważam, że równie dobrze mogłoby tych grzejników nie być. Ręczniki, nawet mokre po kąpieli, odwieszone na wieszaczek, schną od podłogi. Kosztem były dwa grzejniki drabinkowe, rury do wykonania obwodu i pompa przy piecu.



Schną od podłogi w sezonie grzewczym. A wiosną, latem i wczesną jesienią? Dlatego uważam, że fajna jest opcja drabinki z grzałką jednak

----------


## pionan

jak ładna pogoda, schną na suszarce umieszczonej na górnym tarasie. Niedługo pogoda nie będzie miała znaczenia, bo będzie tam tzw. ogród zimowy  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> też tak mam. Oczywiście, że podaję wyższą temp. niż w podłogę. Choć  z drugiej strony uważam, że równie dobrze mogłoby tych grzejników nie być. Ręczniki, nawet mokre po kąpieli, odwieszone na wieszaczek, schną od podłogi. Kosztem były dwa grzejniki drabinkowe, rury do wykonania obwodu i pompa przy piecu.


To obniżasz sprawność , kondensację kotła ,bo z powrotu idzie z grzejnika cieplejsza, podbija temperaturę  w górę.

----------


## animuss

> Kocioł jednofunkcyjny, do tego osobno zasobnik, też Junkersa.


Np. wiszący kocioł kondensacyjny CERAPUR COMFORT dostępny jest w pięciu wersjach:
– ZSBR 16-3A i ZSBR 28-3A z kompletnym wyposażeniem, do współpracy z zasobnikiem
(zamontowany zawór trójdrogowy),
– ZWBR 35-3A jako kocioł dwufunkcyjny
– oraz w dwóch wersjach bazowych ZBR 35-3A i ZBR 42-3A (bez pompy, zaworu
trójdrogowego i naczynia przeponowego).
Skąd mam wiedzieć co kupiłaś .
Jak masz bez osprzętu to musisz kupić sama .

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Np. wiszący kocioł kondensacyjny CERAPUR COMFORT dostępny jest w pięciu wersjach:
> – ZSBR 16-3A i ZSBR 28-3A z kompletnym wyposażeniem, do współpracy z zasobnikiem
> (zamontowany zawór trójdrogowy),
> – ZWBR 35-3A jako kocioł dwufunkcyjny
> – oraz w dwóch wersjach bazowych ZBR 35-3A i ZBR 42-3A (bez pompy, zaworu
> trójdrogowego i naczynia przeponowego).
> Skąd mam wiedzieć co kupiłaś .
> Jak masz bez osprzętu to musisz kupić sama .


Mam Cerapur Smarta ZSB 14-3C

----------


## animuss

> Mam Cerapur Smarta ZSB 14-3C


W kotłowni nie potrzeba  żadnych mieszaczy ani żadnych dodatkowych pomp, jeden rozdzielacz  na parter i taki sam na poddasze - zasilane bezpośrednio z kotła. Sterownik pogodowy np.  FW100 i zasobnik Biawara.

----------


## oliwkawawa

dom to sam parter  :smile:  sterownik mam, zasobnik też, 120L Junkersa.
dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## pionan

> To obniżasz sprawność , kondensację kotła ,bo z powrotu idzie z grzejnika cieplejsza, podbija temperaturę  w górę.


tylko, że w moim przypadku kondensacja nie ma kompletnie żadnego znaczenia, bo grzeję kotłem na eko  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> tylko, że w moim przypadku kondensacja nie ma kompletnie żadnego znaczenia, bo grzeję kotłem na eko


W taki razie to działa na + dla kotła  :big grin:

----------


## oliwkawawa

HELP!

Dziś nawiedził mnie hydraulik numer dwa, ponieważ numer jeden daleko mieszka i ma masę roboty, nie mógł dojechać, a kocioł czas podłączyć.

Kocioł Junkers kondensacyjny z zamkniętą komorą spalania, na wstępie. W całym domu podłogówka + drabinka w łazience.
Drabinka nie miała być jako osobna instalacja, tylko miała być wpięta do podłogówki. Hydraulicy numer jeden zrobili to tak, ze puścili rurki od drabinki nie do rozdzielacza tylko bezpośrednio do kotłowni (z zamiarem wpięcia do pieca) bo kotłownia sąsiaduje z łazienką. Również bezpośrednio do pieca puszczona jest pętla od podłogówki, która jest w kotłowni (ponoć ciągnięcie jej przez cały budynek do rozdzielacza było bez sensu?).

Hydraulik numer dwa orzekł dziś że to jest niewykonalne, i generalnie nie da się tak, bo to co pójdzie w drabinkę i kotłownie zabierze całe ciepło które powinno iść na dom (???). Po pół godzinnym straszeniu mnie i wizji odsyłania zamówionej już drabinki oraz nieogrzewanej na wieki kotłowni, raczył dodać (PO M OJEJ SUGESTII) że można zrobić w kotłowni rozdzielacz i wpiąć tam drabinkę i kotłownię. Czyli da się, ale to będą koszty-cytuję.
Hydraulik numer jeden mówi że to głupota, że można wpiąć te rurki na trójnikach i porobić zawory aby można było w jakiś sposób sterować drabinką i kotłownią.
Nie wiem co myśleć. Kto ma rację?

----------


## Pyxis

Czy zdlawisz przeplyw zaworami na osobnym rozdzielaczu, czy bezposrednio na petlach, to powinno byc wszystko jedno. Chyba, ze o czyms nie wiem.

----------


## animuss

> HELP!
> Dziś nawiedził mnie hydraulik
> Hydraulik numer dwa orzekł  można zrobić w kotłowni rozdzielacz i wpiąć tam drabinkę i kotłownię. Czyli da się, ale to będą koszty-cytuję.
> Nie wiem co myśleć. Kto ma rację?


To dobre rozwiązanie (Rozdzielacz  2-OB. z przepływomierzami  + szafka koszt ok. 300 zł) .będzie można precyzyjnie wyregulować całą instalację .Przy drabince możesz  założyć wtedy same śrubunki kątowe.

----------


## alex.elco

Jak ktoś będzie miał kominek w tzw pokoju dziennym to ogrzewanie podłogowe w tym miejscu będzie używał od "wielkiego dzwonu" albo I wcale!   :wink:  Łazienki jak najbardziej pasują bo tam zawsze zimno  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Jak ktoś będzie miał kominek w tzw pokoju dziennym to ogrzewanie podłogowe w tym miejscu będzie używał od "wielkiego dzwonu" albo I wcale!   Łazienki jak najbardziej pasują bo tam zawsze zimno


Ja mam kominek w salonie i ogrzewania podlogowego uzywam tam zawsze.
To kominka uzywam od "wielkiego dzwonu".  :smile:

----------


## Matilde1

.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Czy zdlawisz przeplyw zaworami na osobnym rozdzielaczu, czy bezposrednio na petlach, to powinno byc wszystko jedno. Chyba, ze o czyms nie wiem.


Czyli hydraulik nr 1 ma rację?

----------


## oliwkawawa

> To dobre rozwiązanie (Rozdzielacz  2-OB. z przepływomierzami  + szafka koszt ok. 300 zł) .będzie można precyzyjnie wyregulować całą instalację .Przy drabince możesz  założyć wtedy same śrubunki kątowe.


Nie rozumiem ostatniego zdania  :smile:  Może mój hydraulik będzie wiedział OCB, mam nadzieję  :big lol: 
Czyli lepiej rozdzielacz w kotłowni na drabinkę i pętlę z kotłowni, a nie podpinać tego jakimiś trójnikami do pieca?

----------


## oliwkawawa

Dodam, że hydraulik nr 2 powiedział mi wczoraj, że mój komin w kotłowni (Schiedel Avant) nadaje się do demolki, bo nie ma w nim kwasówki wsadzonej. Opcja numer dwa-puścić rurę kwasówkę od pieca bezpośrednio na dwór przez ścianę w kotłowni, a komin systemowy będzie tylko drogą ozdobą w kotłowni. W obliczu tej informacji (wczoraj miałam zawał, dziś już wiem że to bzdura bo Avant jest kominem przystosowanym do piecy kond. z zamknięta komora spalania) nie wiem czy mogę mu ufać.

----------


## animuss

> Nie rozumiem ostatniego zdania  Może mój hydraulik będzie wiedział OCB, mam nadzieję 
> Czyli lepiej rozdzielacz w kotłowni na drabinkę i pętlę z kotłowni, a nie podpinać tego jakimiś trójnikami do pieca?


Same trójniki nie wystarczą muszą być jakieś zawory żeby zrównoważyć przepływy ,Jak cała podłogówka  na rotametrach ustawiana  to te dwa obwody też niech są ,ładnie można wtedy wyregulować wszystkie obiegi .Pamiętajcie że sama drabinka mogłaby  grzać też latem jako osuszacz ręczników .

----------


## animuss

> Dodam, że hydraulik nr 2 powiedział mi wczoraj, że mój komin w kotłowni (Schiedel Avant) nadaje się do demolki, bo nie ma w nim kwasówki wsadzonej. Opcja numer dwa-puścić rurę kwasówkę od pieca bezpośrednio na dwór przez ścianę w kotłowni, a komin systemowy będzie tylko drogą ozdobą w kotłowni. W obliczu tej informacji (wczoraj miałam zawał, dziś już wiem że to bzdura bo Avant jest kominem przystosowanym do piecy kond. z zamknięta komora spalania) nie wiem czy mogę mu ufać.


Wiem pamiętam  że z kominami Schiedel Avant były spore kłopoty ,np. firma Vaillant jeszcze w 2010 roku straszyła utratę gwarancji na ich  kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny podłączony pod komin typu Avant.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Wiem pamiętam  że z kominami Schiedel Avant były spore kłopoty ,np. firma Vaillant jeszcze w 2010 roku straszyła utratę gwarancji na ich  kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny podłączony pod komin typu Avant.


"Kłopoty" ale w sensie, że taki Vaillant robił kłopot? Czy, że po połączeniu pieca  z tym kominem wynikały faktycznie kłopoty?

Ja rozmawiałam z osobą z Schiedla, oraz z osobą z Junkersa z Działu Termotechniki i oboje twierdzą z całą odpowiedzialnością że Avant jest kompletnym systemem, i żadnej kwasówki tam  niej trzeba, oprócz tej do przyłączenia pieca do komina...

Podobno to konflikt interesów, bo hydraulik za mocno nie zarobi jak nie wsadzi tam kwasówki. Nie wiem na ile to prawda, natomiast zdziwiło mnie że takie rzeczy (o wyburzaniu komina etc.) opowiadał mi Autoryzowany Instalator Junkersa (hydraulik nr2) :O

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Same trójniki nie wystarczą muszą być jakieś zawory żeby zrównoważyć przepływy ,Jak cała podłogówka  na rotametrach ustawiana  to te dwa obwody też niech są ,ładnie można wtedy wyregulować wszystkie obiegi .Pamiętajcie że sama drabinka mogłaby  grzać też latem jako osuszacz ręczników .


Co do trójników-miałyby być też zawory, właśnie w celu regulacji drabinki i pętli w kotłowni. Ale może faktycznie lepiej dać rozdzielacz. Koszt nieduży.
Drabinka będzie grzać też latem-dokupiłam grzałkę  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> "Kłopoty" ale w sensie, że taki Vaillant robił kłopot? Czy, że po połączeniu pieca  z tym kominem wynikały faktycznie kłopoty?
> 
> Ja rozmawiałam z osobą z Schiedla, oraz z osobą z Junkersa z Działu Termotechniki i oboje twierdzą z całą odpowiedzialnością że Avant jest kompletnym systemem, i żadnej kwasówki tam  niej trzeba, oprócz tej do przyłączenia pieca do komina...
> 
> Podobno to konflikt interesów, bo hydraulik za mocno nie zarobi jak nie wsadzi tam kwasówki. Nie wiem na ile to prawda, natomiast zdziwiło mnie że takie rzeczy (o wyburzaniu komina etc.) opowiadał mi Autoryzowany Instalator Junkersa (hydraulik nr2) :O


 Vaillant robił kłopoty chodziło o średnicę komina i kondensat ,który nie wracał do kotła ,tylko komin go odprowadzał gdzieś tam ,a to obniża sprawność kotła, bo z kondensatu było odzyskiwane ciepło przez kocioł .
Trochę mnie to kosztowało czasu ale znalazłem ten temat ,który kiedyś czytałem tu jest wszystko opisane :
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Podlacze...la-t13284.html

----------


## anitadywanowicz

Moim zdaniem tak, ciepłe powietrze tak szybko ucieka w górę, że szok. A tak będzie miało dłuższą drogę do pokonania niż w przypadku kaloryferów

----------


## Floopyy

Moim zdaniem na ma. I tak będziesz miał ciepło w całym domu, ogrzewanie podłogowe naprawde bardzo nagrzewa, wystarczy że zamontujecie je w pomieszczniach gdzie spędzacie najwięcej czasu.

----------


## Bracianka

Mam pytanie, nasz kolega włączył pierwszy raz podłogówkę. Powiedział, że na rozgrzanie pomieszczenia do 17 stopni zużył 1m3 gazu (podobno na piecu miał 30 stopni, a do ogrzania miał ok. 40m2). To dużo czy mało, czy normalnie? Czy to w ogóle ma jakieś znaczenie, ile gazu zużywa się na rozgrzanie? I czy w jakiś sposób przekłada się to na późniejsze rachunki?

----------


## gips

Brak grzejników, robocizna, mniejsze wydatki. Zaoszczędzone pieniądze można zainwestować w ogrzewanie podłogowe i dobre wykonanie. Mam teraz tylko w kuchni i łazience, ale przy następnym domu zrobię na całości :smile:

----------


## kubawesol

Pomozcie mi proszę w temacie podlogowki i dylatacji.

W calym domu poza garazem zdecydowalismy sie na podlogowke. Parter bez garazu ma 60m2. Caly dom wykonywal mi deweloper ale instalacje wod-kan-co moj facowiec. Dopiero po wylaniu przez dewelopera posadzek uswiadomilem sobie, ze tam nigdzie nie ma zadnyc    dylatacji a na dniacH zaczynamy klasc na calym parterze plytki 30x120 cm. 

Czy mozna jeszcze temu jakos zaradzic?
Czy da sie bez tego życ i liczyć, że nic nie popęka?

Proszę o pomoc. Poniżej kilka zdjęć parteru jeszcze w trakcie kladzenia podlogowki.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-M...0/IMGP9476.JPG

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-G...0/IMGP9478.JPG

----------


## animuss

> Pomozcie mi proszę w temacie podlogowki i dylatacji.
> 
> W calym domu poza garazem zdecydowalismy sie na podlogowke. Parter bez garazu ma 60m2. Caly dom wykonywal mi deweloper ale instalacje wod-kan-co moj facowiec. Dopiero po wylaniu przez dewelopera posadzek uswiadomilem sobie, ze tam nigdzie nie ma zadnyc    dylatacji a na dniacH zaczynamy klasc na calym parterze plytki 30x120 cm. 
> 
> Czy mozna jeszcze temu jakos zaradzic?
> Czy da sie bez tego życ i liczyć, że nic nie popęka?
> 
> Proszę o pomoc. Poniżej kilka zdjęć parteru jeszcze w trakcie kladzenia podlogowki.
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-M...0/IMGP9476.JPG
> ...


A przy ścianach i dookoła słupa ?

----------


## kubawesol

ale co przy scianac i wokol słupa?

----------


## oliwkawawa

ano nie ma... :/
hydraulik że spieprzył to mnie nie dziwi mocno, ale że wylewkarz nic nie powiedział???  :eek:

----------


## kubawesol

Czyli wokol wszystkich scian i slupow powinno byc tak jak przy oknie balkonowym?



Co z tym teraz mozna zrobic?

----------


## kubawesol

Jednak nie ma takiej tragedii. Pomiedzy posadzka a scianami jest jakas pianka a w progac pomiedzy pomieszczeniami sa pekniecia-szczeliny.

----------


## animuss

> Jednak nie ma takiej tragedii. Pomiedzy posadzka a scianami jest jakas pianka a w progac pomiedzy pomieszczeniami sa pekniecia-szczeliny.


Czyli samo się dylatowało ,najgorzej jak rozgrzejesz to czy będzie miała podłoga gdzie się rozszerzyć .

----------


## plusfoto

A zacznijmy od tego jaką masz wylewkę. Chodź bez tej wiedzy przy ścianach i w okół słupa dylatacja winna być.

----------


## noc

Rzeczywiście, zaniedbania karygodne.
Myślę że w tej sytuacji, pomogłoby dobre wygrzanie posadzki przed położeniem płytek. Lepiej żeby wylewki popękały zanim znajdzie się tam glazura, oszczędzi to nerwów i kosztów. Później zależnie od sytuacji będziesz mógł podjąć decyzję, jak i gdzie układać płytki.
Ostatecznie zawsze można ułożyć panele podłogowe czy jakieś inne materiały podłogowe, gdyby klejenie płytek nastręczało dużo trudności.

----------


## RadziejS

> Mam pytanie, nasz kolega włączył pierwszy raz podłogówkę. Powiedział, że na rozgrzanie pomieszczenia do 17 stopni zużył 1m3 gazu (podobno na piecu miał 30 stopni, a do ogrzania miał ok. 40m2). To dużo czy mało, czy normalnie? Czy to w ogóle ma jakieś znaczenie, ile gazu zużywa się na rozgrzanie? I czy w jakiś sposób przekłada się to na późniejsze rachunki?


To ile zużył gazu na pierwsze nagrzanie tak naprawdę nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Potem w okresie użytkowania domu nie będzie musiał nagrzewać a jedynie utrzymywać zadaną temperaturę (w dużym uproszczeniu - przez cały rok). Zużycie będzie zależało w dużej mierze od tego jak dobrze zaizolowany ma dom.

Jestem użytkownikiem podłogówki od ponad 3 lat, więc jakieś doświadczenie mam. Moje wnioski i opinie są zbieżne z tym co tu na forum pisze użytkownik Liwko (z tym, że ja przestałem zaglądać oraz ja mam kocioł na gaz a on PC).

Zdecydowałem się na ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu, co kilka lat temu powodowało opór z wielu stron osób "doradzających". Żeby dolać oliwy do ognia w większości domu mamy panele (zwyczajne) a nawet dywany  :smile: . I efekt jest taki, że jesteśmy zachwyceni (zwłaszcza cieszy mnie zachwyt mojej Żony, która co roku gdy na dworze robi się zimno, a w domu zaczyna się "sezon"). Wtedy po przekroczeniu progu wejściowego czuje się to cudowne ciepło - jakby się przekraczało jakąś strefę. Mamy najprostszą z możliwych instalację, zero grzejników, zero mieszaczy, zasilanie bezpośrednio z kotła, 220 m2, po jednym rozdzielaczu na poziom, wszystko pędzone pompą z kotła. W domu przez cały rok utrzymujemy temperaturę bez zmian. Ustawiliśmy na początku, że łazienka ma być cieplejsza (gęściej rurki), a w sypialniach chłodniej (rzadziej rurki plus potem jednorazowo regulacja przepływu) i teraz jest idealnie. Ani za ciepło, ani za zimno. Dodatkowym plusem jest to, że firanki nie brudzą się od cyrkulacji kurzu jak w ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym, a gdy czasem chcemy przewietrzyć nawet mroźną zimą, dom wcale szybko się nie wychładza mimo szeroko otwartego okna. Po prostu te tony ciepła w podłodze się nie wychładzają a efekt przewietrzenia jest osiągnięty. 
Dla sceptyków - u nas w domu podłoga nie jest ciepła, na zdrowie na pewno niekorzystnie nie wpływa - podłoga jest taka, jaka bywa latem - neutralna. Jeśli ktoś się zastanawia, ja polecam 100% podłogówki i jak najprostszą instalację. My zrobiliśmy wyprowadzenia do grzejników w razie czego, bo zwyczajnie się obawiałem czy to zadziała. Ale działa lepiej niż bym przypuszczał, a przez cały rok na ogrzewanie i podgrzanie CWU zużywamy ok. 1350 m3 - rachunki wraz ze wszystkimi opłatami to 3200 zł.

----------


## namira

Fajnie się czyta posty zadowolonych z dokonanych wyborów forumowiczów,grunt to wiedzieć czego się chce,u mnie jest trochę inaczej niż u Radzieja,ale wszystko działa jak należy i tam gdzie mam podłogówkę nie mam wyprowadzenia do grzejników,od poczatku wiedziałam że nie będą potrzebne,też jestem zdania,że proste rozwiązania są najlepsze.Mieszkam w zachodniej Polsce i tegoroczny pażdziernik i listopad są wyjątkowo ładne,jest ciepło do tego stopnia,ze my jeszcze nie grzejemy,tylko w łazienkach chodzi podłogówka i  dwa razy paliliśmy w kominku,a dzisiaj  jest tak piękne słońce,które mimo,iż powietrze jest rześkie nagrzało mi dom do tem, 23,3 s C (a mam standardowe okna i drzwi tarasowe ) i moja rada jest taka - nie lekceważcie ustawienia domu względem stron świata,okna północne  to  jak dla mnie same straty.
RadziejS może nie powołuj się na Liwka,on już dawno dostał bana,za sposób w jaki pisał na forum,pozdr....

----------


## RadziejS

> ...RadziejS może nie powołuj się na Liwka,on już dawno dostał bana,za sposób w jaki pisał na forum,pozdr....


Aż tak nie śledzę FM, żeby być na czasie  :smile: . Przypominam sobie tylko, że całkiem mądrze mówił w czasie gdy byłem tym zainteresowany.
A jeśli chodzi o słońce to ono potrafi zdziałać cuda - mam 3 veluxy przez które dom potrafi się naprawdę znacznie nagrzać. Warto to przemyśleć przy planowaniu budowy

----------


## Pyxis

> A jeśli chodzi o słońce to ono potrafi zdziałać cuda - mam 3 veluxy przez które dom potrafi się naprawdę znacznie nagrzać. Warto to przemyśleć przy planowaniu budowy


To juz raczej w fazie zakupu dzialki. Niestety pozniej mamy najczesciej bardzo ograniczone pole manewru.

Jest tez druga strona medalu. Latem sie jakos trzeba od tego sloneczka "obronic"  :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

Pyxis, prawda - mój "rekord" w domu to chyba 29 st latem (mimo niezłej izolacji). Z tym, że my mieszkamy na poddaszu i tam była taka temperatura. Na parterze było o wiele przyjemniej.

----------


## animuss

> Jestem użytkownikiem podłogówki od ponad 3 lat, więc jakieś doświadczenie mam. Moje wnioski i opinie są zbieżne z tym co tu na forum pisze użytkownik Liwko (z tym, że ja przestałem zaglądać oraz ja mam kocioł na gaz a on PC).
> .


Najważniejsze że jesteś zadowolony z tego ogrzewania .Ja użytkuję już będzie gdzieś 13 rok leciał   :cool:

----------


## pitersson

> To juz raczej w fazie zakupu dzialki. Niestety pozniej mamy najczesciej bardzo ograniczone pole manewru.
> 
> Jest tez druga strona medalu. Latem sie jakos trzeba od tego sloneczka "obronic"


Fajnie mozna sie obronic,  montujac rolety okienne :wink:  najlepiej to zaplanowac przy zakupie okien. A ostatnie lato mnie wtym jeszcze bardziej  utwierdzilo.

----------


## pitersson

> Najważniejsze że jesteś zadowolony z tego ogrzewania .Ja użytkuję już będzie gdzieś 13 rok leciał


Pogratulowac stazu :wink:   i zapewne nie masz nog jak ,,banie'' opuchnietych  :roll eyes:   ?   i zadnych tam alergii  czy jakis innych akcji.... :Confused:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Pogratulowac stazu  i zapewne nie masz nog jak ,,banie'' opuchnietych   ?   i zadnych tam alergii  czy jakis innych akcji....


i pewnie spać nie może, bo gorąco mu promieniuje od podłogi wprost na głowę  :rotfl:

----------


## animuss

> Pogratulowac stazu  i zapewne nie masz nog jak ,,banie'' opuchnietych   ?   i zadnych tam alergii  czy jakis innych akcji....


Nogi są w bardzo dobrej formie , nikt z rodziny nie cierpi nie narzeka na opuchnięte nogi  ,moja podłogówka przez dotyk , jest bardzo słabo wyczuwalna i to praktycznie w duże mrozy . Co do alergii to też nie ale inne akcje tak  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> i pewnie spać nie może, bo gorąco mu promieniuje od podłogi wprost na głowę


Spać mogę ,nie mam z tym problemów ani inni domownicy  mamy w sypialniach grzejniki. :big tongue:

----------


## Pyxis

> Fajnie mozna sie obronic,  montujac rolety okienne najlepiej to zaplanowac przy zakupie okien. A ostatnie lato mnie wtym jeszcze bardziej  utwierdzilo.


Ze niby mam sobie w letni dzionek zrobic mroczna suterene z chalupy?
Dziekuje, postoje.  :wink:

----------


## pitersson

> Ze niby mam sobie w letni dzionek zrobic mroczna suterene z chalupy?
> Dziekuje, postoje.


No to masz,, peszka'' ze tak chalupa usytuowana wzgledem stron swiata, a ja mam tego farta ze akutat najwieksze przeszklenia( a sa duze) sa na poludnie i zachod i fajnie to mozna wysterowac roletkami :yes:  zapewniam cie ze   w sloneczny dzien nie ma zaciemnien i przegrzewania tez , a pakiet 3-szybowy tez swoje robi :tongue:   . Zwroce uwage na ,,szczegol" - okap dachowy akurat tak sie ,,udalo'' zbudowac ze sloneczko Latem wpada do salonu na  10-20 cm. podlogi a Zima  na 2-3 m. . Takze nie mierz wszystkich swoja miara, bo ja tam z roletek jestem zadowolony nie dlatego ze je mam tylko dla tego ze super daja rade . Zapraszam w lipcu badz sierpniu - dotkniesz to uwierzysz :yes:

----------


## Pyxis

Niestety letni sloneczny dzien nie sklada sie tylko z godzin poludniowych, gdzie zacienia okap dachu. Ja wybralem dodatkowo rozkladana markize. W ten sposob sloneczko zaglada tylko bardzo wczesnym rankiem. To mi nie przeszkadza, ale rolety w oknach? W dzien? Bron Cie Panie Boze! To nie dla mnie.  :smile:

----------


## pitersson

> Nogi są w bardzo dobrej formie , nikt z rodziny nie cierpi nie narzeka na opuchnięte nogi  ,moja podłogówka przez dotyk , jest bardzo słabo wyczuwalna i to praktycznie w duże mrozy . Co do alergii to też nie ale inne akcje tak


heh... :big grin:    jesli chodzi o ,,akcje" to ja jeszcze tego nie przerobilem,ale zapewne zalicze to po stronie plusow ogrzewania podlogowego :rotfl:

----------


## pitersson

Pyxis sorki ale bladzisz, wierz lub nie mam to zupelnie z tylu :wink:  jak co to zaproszenie aktualne ( taki z ciebie Tomasz)

----------


## Pyxis

> Pyxis sorki ale bladzisz, wierz lub nie mam to zupelnie z tylu jak co to zaproszenie aktualne ( taki z ciebie Tomasz)


Nie wiem z czym bladze? Wiem jak wyglada dom w dzien jak zaslonisz okna roletami. Mialem juz okazje przebywac. Za zaproszenie dziekuje, ale w tym celu nie musze Cie nawiedzac. Taki sposob ochrony domu przed przegrzewaniem czy czymkolwiek innym jest dla mnie nie do przyjecia. To moje zdanie i moje odczucie. Jesli Tobie z tym dobrze - swietnie ze sie na rolety zdecydowales i uzywasz. Ja dziekuje, postoje.  :smile:

----------


## pitersson

I luzik :stereo:   nabilismy kilka postow(nie w temacie :wink: ) i jest 50%-50% jak ktos bedzie sie zastanawial nad montazem rolet  to intuicja go ratuje :good night:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> heh...   jesli chodzi o ,,akcje" to ja jeszcze tego nie przerobilem,ale zapewne zalicze to po stronie plusow ogrzewania podlogowego


jakie akcje?  :jaw drop:  :Confused:

----------


## pitersson

> jakie akcje?


Mialem na mysli akcje animacyjne,aerobowe :wink:  i takie tam figury geometryczne :wink:   zawsze to cieplutka podloga...

----------


## Pyxis

> Mialem na mysli akcje animacyjne,aerobowe i takie tam figury geometryczne  zawsze to cieplutka podloga...


23*C? Cieplutka? Jesli ktos lubi 3-minutowe "akcje".....  :wink:

----------


## pitersson

> 23*C? Cieplutka? Jesli ktos lubi 3-minutowe "akcje".....


23*C to nie 12-15*C czemu sie tak dziwisz? Przeciez to spora ruznica. Jesli  zmierzyles sobie 3  minutki to moze za malo inwencji lub kondycha nie ta...? :bye:

----------


## Pyxis

> 23*C to nie 12-15*C czemu sie tak dziwisz?


Nie wiedzialem, ze przyrownujesz do posadzki w piwnicy. Sorki.  :wink:

----------


## pitersson

> Nie wiedzialem, ze przyrownujesz do posadzki w piwnicy. Sorki.


Oki a jaka temp. ma posadzka bez ogrzewania podlogowego?  heh..

----------


## Pyxis

> Oki a jaka temp. ma posadzka bez ogrzewania podlogowego?  heh..


W domu? No 12*C to raczej ne ma. Nie fantazjuj.  :smile:

----------


## pitersson

> W domu? No 12*C to raczej ne ma. Nie fantazjuj.


Teraz to fantasta jestes ty :wink:   obadaj  to sobie to cie ,,zdziwko'' zlapie , a pomysl troszke jesli masz teraz 23*C i wpuszczasz pewnie w posadzke wode o temp.okolo 30*C  to ile bedzie jak nie ma podlogowki ?  Zapewniam cie ze blisko tych 12*C :wink:   dotknij a uwierzysz... :wink:

----------


## namira

Wróćmy na właściwe tory, podłogówka jest okey,grzejniki też nie są niczym złym,każdy robi jak chce,ja na parterze nie mam ani jednego grzejnika i bardzo mi sie to podoba ale moi znajomi,którzy właśnie się wybudowali podłogówkę mają tylko w łazienkach i w kuchni,czy jak trochę pomieszkają będą żałować to się okaże,może tak,może nie,chociaż ja uważam,że w częsci dziennej,gdzie sie najwięcej przebywa i oczywiście w łazienkach ogrzewanie podłogowe sprawdza się znakomicie,w sezonie grzewczym odwiedzajacy mnie znajomi czy rodzina nie chcą kapci ponieważ podloga jest bardzo przyjemna w dotyku a ma 23 stopnie.Nawiazując jeszcze do rolet zewnętrznych - uważam,ze sprawdzają się znakomicie podczas upalnego lata w pokojach zachodnich na poddaszu,w jesienne i zimowe wieczory na parterze już o godz.18,opuszczam je (w oknach nie mam zasłon,tylko delikatne firanki),a w czerwcu podczas nawałnicy z wiatrem i gradobiciem na dwadzieścia minut zapadły w moim domu ciemności w biały dzień,ale na dworze było tak strasznie a z  roletami czułam się bezpiecznie,juz po wszystkim wszędzie było pełno gradu wielkości piłeczek od ping ponga co oczywiście zostało sfotografowane.

----------


## Pyxis

> Teraz to fantasta jestes ty  obadaj  to sobie to cie ,,zdziwko'' zlapie , a pomysl troszke jesli masz teraz 23*C i wpuszczasz pewnie w posadzke wode o temp.okolo 30*C  to ile bedzie jak nie ma podlogowki ?  Zapewniam cie ze blisko tych 12*C  dotknij a uwierzysz...


Akurat mam czujnik w wylewce do sterowania praca pompy ciepla, wiec z temperaturami posadzki jestem za pan brat. Zeby nieogrzewana podloga miala 12*C w domu musialo by byc ze 14*C, wiec bez fantazji. 
Cos mi kolego kity pociskasz i to straszne. Zastanawiam sie tylko po co.  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

:jaw drop:  aaaaa TAKIE akcje!  :big grin: 




> 23*C? Cieplutka? Jesli ktos lubi 3-minutowe "akcje".....


oj tam, oj tam, w gorszych warunkach się przeprowadzało akcje  :wink:

----------


## emilus18

Mam na dole podłogówkę a na górze grzejniki. Teraz zrobiłabym podłogówkę wszędzie. Góra ma wysokie i duże pomieszczenia i dużo dłużej się nagrzewa niż dół. Mówię zwłaszcza o sytuacjach kiedy grzejemy kominkiem, bo przy grzaniu gazem trochę łatwiej nagrzać górę.

----------


## Agulla

Kiedyś w którymś dzienniku widziałam, że inwestor zastosował ogrzewanie podłogowe również w garażu. Czy ktoś z Was również tak zrobił? Czy to ma sens?

----------


## malux20

pyxis -mam na podłogówce parkiet i nie mogę przesadzać  z temp zadaną 
możesz podpowiedzieć ile ma posadzka  jak pompa daje 30 stop na zasilaniu?

oliwka to ja się pochwale[chyba nadawałbym się do mam talent]
mój rekord to maluch[126p] z nierozkładanymi  siedzeniami.
człowiek  był młody i mógł a teraz :roll eyes:  ani młody ani

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Kiedyś w którymś dzienniku widziałam, że inwestor zastosował ogrzewanie podłogowe również w garażu. Czy ktoś z Was również tak zrobił? Czy to ma sens?


Ja nie mam, też gdzieś widziałam w dzienniku, ale nie pamiętam u kogo..
To chyba zależy co w tym garażu będziesz robić zimą. Jeśli majsterkować i grzebać przy samochodzie to warto trochę podgrzać (pytanie czy koniecznie podłogówką  :wink:  ) a jak w garażu będzie urzędował tylko samochód to jestem za opcją nieogrzewanego zupełnie garażu (bez styropianu pod wylewką, wtedy ziemia podgrzewa od dołu).

----------


## oliwkawawa

> pyxis -mam na podłogówce parkiet i nie mogę przesadzać  z temp zadaną 
> możesz podpowiedzieć ile ma posadzka  jak pompa daje 30 stop na zasilaniu?
> 
> oliwka to ja się pochwale[chyba nadawałbym się do mam talent]
> mój rekord to maluch[126p] z nierozkładanymi  siedzeniami.
> człowiek  był młody i mógł a teraz ani młody ani


haha  :big grin:  no chyba nie jest aż tak źle?  :wink: 
podobno życie zaczyna się po 40tce  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

a może po prostu musisz kupić malucha? wiesz, wspomnień czar....  :big lol:

----------


## Pyxis

> Kiedyś w którymś dzienniku widziałam, że inwestor zastosował ogrzewanie podłogowe również w garażu. Czy ktoś z Was również tak zrobił? Czy to ma sens?


Wg mnie (teraz to wiem) nikly ma sens grzanie garazu a juz podlogowka to zupelnie zaden. W okresie zimowym lwia czesc ciepla pojdzie na odparowanie wody z posadzki. Przemiana fazowa to bardzo energochlonny proces.

----------


## Pyxis

> pyxis -mam na podłogówce parkiet i nie mogę przesadzać  z temp zadaną 
> możesz podpowiedzieć ile ma posadzka  jak pompa daje 30 stop na zasilaniu?


To zalezy. Temperatura posadzki nie jest stala i caly czas rosnie w miare pracy pompy. Przy starcie mam okolo 22*C a pod koniec cyklu (po 1,5-2h) dochodzi do 23-23,5*C. Im dluzszy czas pracy pompy tym bardziej posadzka sie nagrzewa.

----------


## Pyxis

> podobno życie zaczyna się po 40tce


Zycie zaczyna sie po 50-tce. A najlepiej po dwoch.  :wink:

----------


## Likeon1983

Jeszcze jakiś czas temu bym sie zgodził ale wykładzina dywanowa i do tego włochata + podłogówka to duże ryzyko alergii. Dziś mając dziecko bym nie ryzykował.

----------


## plusfoto

Wow - następny mitoman - czytaj człowiek od mitów.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Zycie zaczyna sie po 50-tce. A najlepiej po dwoch.


  :yes:

----------


## namira

> Jeszcze jakiś czas temu bym sie zgodził ale wykładzina dywanowa i do tego włochata + podłogówka to duże ryzyko alergii. Dziś mając dziecko bym nie ryzykował.


zdrowa osoba nie dostanie od tego alergii,natomiast mając w domu alergika,takie rozwiązanie jest nie do przyjęcia

----------


## fenix2

> To zalezy. Temperatura posadzki nie jest stala i caly czas rosnie w miare pracy pompy. Przy starcie mam okolo 22*C a pod koniec cyklu (po 1,5-2h) dochodzi do 23-23,5*C. Im dluzszy czas pracy pompy tym bardziej posadzka sie nagrzewa.


Cały czas to ona nie rośnie tylko rośnie do odpowiedniego momentu.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> zdrowa osoba nie dostanie od tego alergii,natomiast mając w domu alergika,takie rozwiązanie jest nie do przyjęcia


Mam alergika, mega alergika. I będę mieć podłogówkę w całym domu. Warunek-nie będę mieć w ogóle dywanów czy wykładzin (tym bardziej włochatych), bo dywany (dla alergika) to zuo  :wink:

----------


## namira

Też mam alergika już od osiemnastu lat,najpierw alergia pokarmowa,potem wziewna,żadnych dywanów,tylko mata pod krzesłem przy biurku,mimo koszmarnych testów syn nie choruje,uprawia sport i jest  dobrze,ale podłogówki w sypialniach nie mam.

----------


## Pyxis

> Cały czas to ona nie rośnie tylko rośnie do odpowiedniego momentu.


Przy moich cyklach pracy urzadzenia grzewczego to staly wzrost. Przy zadanej tempraturze posadzki urzadzenie sie po prostu wylacza.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Też mam alergika już od osiemnastu lat,najpierw alergia pokarmowa,potem wziewna,żadnych dywanów,tylko mata pod krzesłem przy biurku,mimo koszmarnych testów syn nie choruje,uprawia sport i jest  dobrze,ale podłogówki w sypialniach nie mam.



U nas od urodzenia wszystko na raz.. pokarmowa, wziewna, AZS, a w 2rż już ustawiony na lekach na astmę. Żadnych dywanów, żadnych zbieraczy kurzu na komodach, wszystko pochowane, no i podstawowa sprawa-częste przecieranie na mokro, by usunąć kurz. Myślę że przy podłogówce będzie tak samo, czyli po prostu trzeba będzie dbać o czystość.

----------


## Pyxis

> U nas od urodzenia wszystko na raz.. pokarmowa, wziewna, AZS, a w 2rż już ustawiony na lekach na astmę. Żadnych dywanów, żadnych zbieraczy kurzu na komodach, wszystko pochowane, no i podstawowa sprawa-częste przecieranie na mokro, by usunąć kurz. Myślę że przy podłogówce będzie tak samo, czyli po prostu trzeba będzie dbać o czystość.


Centralny odkurzacz koniecznie zainstaluj.

----------


## plusfoto

O tym właśnie pisałem. Mało tego więcej kurzu będzie przy kaloryferach niż przy podłogówce. Macie z alergią kłopot to po prostu trzeba inaczej wyposażyć mieszkanie a nie szukać dziury w całym posądzając podłogówkę.

----------


## namira

Kurz jest zawsze i wszędzie i jest tak jak pisze olwkawawa - trzeba często przecierać na mokro podłogi,żadnych otwartych półek,centralny odkurzacz tego nie załatwi,odpowiednia temperatura i wilgotność powietrza ma też duże znaczenie,kto ma w domu alergika,ten wie,że ciepłe i wilgotne powietrze to znakomite warunki  dla roztoczy,czy to podłogówka czy grzejniki  - trzeba po prostu dbać o czystość.

----------


## Pyxis

> centralny odkurzacz tego nie załatwi,


Ale zaltwi sprawe taka, ze tym co wypluje filtr tradycyjnego odkurzacza nie musisz odychac, bo usunie wszystko poza dom wraz z powietrzem wylotowym. Dziwne, ze przy alergiku tego nie doceniasz. Ja sam jestem alergikiem i to wielka zaleta tego systemu.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Centralny odkurzacz koniecznie zainstaluj.


jest  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Kurz jest zawsze i wszędzie i jest tak jak pisze olwkawawa - trzeba często przecierać na mokro podłogi,żadnych otwartych półek,centralny odkurzacz tego nie załatwi,odpowiednia temperatura i wilgotność powietrza ma też duże znaczenie,kto ma w domu alergika,ten wie,że ciepłe i wilgotne powietrze to znakomite warunki  dla roztoczy,czy to podłogówka czy grzejniki  - trzeba po prostu dbać o czystość.


z moich obserwacji wynika że kurz jest wszędzie, ale więcej w dużych miastach, a mniej na wsi. Kraków pod tym względem bije wszystkich na głowę  :big lol:

----------


## mar1973

> Kurz jest zawsze i wszędzie i jest tak jak pisze olwkawawa - trzeba często przecierać na mokro podłogi,żadnych otwartych półek,centralny odkurzacz tego nie załatwi,odpowiednia temperatura i wilgotność powietrza ma też duże znaczenie,kto ma w domu alergika,ten wie,że ciepłe i wilgotne powietrze to znakomite warunki  dla roztoczy,czy to podłogówka czy grzejniki  - trzeba po prostu dbać o czystość.


witam

o czystość trzeba dbać ale odkurzacz centralny pomaga, kurz ogranicza również wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem lub bez

pozdrawiam

----------


## namira

Może i pomaga,ale mam czysto w domu i bez tego gadżetu,a alergik w domu z wentylacją mechaniczną padnie trupem !!

----------


## Pyxis

> Może i pomaga,ale mam czysto w domu i bez tego gadżetu,a alergik w domu z wentylacją mechaniczną padnie trupem !!


Nikt nie mowi, ze masz brudno, ale odkurzacz tradycyjnyzbierze co grubsze paprochy z podlogi a czesc kurzu rozpyli po domu. Nie ma idelanych filtrow. Jak wywalisz powietrz z odkurzacza poza dom, to takie zjawisko nie ma miejsca. Dla alergika jest to rozwiazanie idealne.

----------


## Pyxis

> Dla mnie też jest to idealne rozwiązanie, ale niestety nie dla mojej kobiety. Puchną jej nogi i jest z tym problem. Początkowo nie wiedzieliśmy co jest przyczyną takiej sytuacji, aż w końcu wyszło szydło z worka. Lekarz powiedział, że tak często się zdarza. Jest to minus tego typu ogrzewania - na szczęście mamy je tylko w łazience i kuchni.


Musisz zrobic jej dluzszy lancuch, zeby nie siedziala tylko w kuchi i lazience.  :wink: 
A powaznie mowiac, to cos ten lekarz taki "multidyscyplinarny" stara sie byc, ale chlopinie nie wychodzi. Ile przebywa w tych dwu pomieszczeniach Twoja zona? 2h dziennie. 3h? Czy masz tam temperature posadzki 35-40*C? Jesli nie, to jaka?

----------


## mar1973

> Może i pomaga,ale mam czysto w domu i bez tego gadżetu,a alergik w domu z wentylacją mechaniczną padnie trupem !!


witam

wentylacja mechaniczna nie dla alergików - to przesąd
w wielu krajach taka wentylacja jest zalecana w budynkach, gdzie mają mieszkac alergicy

ciągła skuteczna!!! wymiana powietrza, anie tak jak wentylacja grawitacyjna, która przynajmniej okresowo źle działa
filtrowanie powietrza przez filtry - można nawet użyć filtrów odpowiedniej klasy, które wychwytują pyłki roślin

znacznie obniża ilość alergenów w powietrzu wewnątrz budynku, poprawia komfort życia alergików

w prawie wszystkich nowych domach, w których robimy instalacje c.o. inne, są wentylacje mechaniczne - jakoś "alergicy nie padają trupem w domach" wentylacją mechaniczną

pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

> Dla mnie też jest to idealne rozwiązanie, ale niestety nie dla mojej kobiety. Puchną jej nogi i jest z tym problem. Początkowo nie wiedzieliśmy co jest przyczyną takiej sytuacji, aż w końcu wyszło szydło z worka. Lekarz powiedział, że tak często się zdarza. Jest to minus tego typu ogrzewania - na szczęście mamy je tylko w łazience i kuchni.


To latem twoja kobieta musi w grubych kapciach chodzić bo jak słoneczko przygrzeje to posadzka może być cieplejsza niż przy grzaniu jej w zimę. :yes: 
Dlaczego co kilka stron musi się odezwać ktoś komu hydraulik spierniczył podłogówkę i rozsiewać mity. :mad:

----------


## noc

Tylu bzdur na jednej stronie forum dawno nie czytałem.
Wynika z postu, że powietrze przemieszczające się kominami jest bardziej czyste niż przepływające przez filtry rekuperatora! Ciekawe rzeczy!? Chyba zdemontuję rekuperator i wymuruję kominy! O, jeszcze powłokę ze srebra prysnę, żeby nic się nie prześlizgnęło. :big grin: 
   Ogrzewanie podłogowe też zastąpię grzejnikami, zdrowie ważniejsze niż komfort, oszczędności czy możliwości aranżacji wnętrz. Zaraz, zaraz a co zrobię latem? Przecież podłogi nagrzane słońcem będą cieplejsze niż w zimie, nagrzewane podłogówką. Chyba wykorzystam niepotrzebne rurki ogrzewania podłogowego i będę puszczał tam zimną wodę żeby nie dopuścić do puchnięcia nóg. A może nogi wiedzą że jest lato i wtedy nie puchną?  :big grin: 
     Niedawno żałowałem, że nie mam odkurzacza centralnego. Ale okazuje się że dobrze zrobiłem, byłby to niepotrzebny wydatek. :yes: 
Chyba ludzie niepotrzebnie budują kominy wentylacyjne, montują grzejniki, okna za ciężkie pieniądze itp. Przecież zamiatać można także rózgą brzozową, po co jakieś miotły? A odkurzacz elektryczny to już fanaberia, rózga przecież lżejsza. A po co w ogóle zamiatać? W chatach afrykańskich jak widać nie wszyscy zamiatają i żyją. :big grin: 
  Ludzkość widać, szybko do zagłady bieży. Ja sprzedaję dom i przenoszę się do kurnej chaty. To dopiero będzie życie. :rotfl:

----------


## miszpak

A orientujecie się może jaki jest koszt zamontowania odkurzacza centralnego? Niestety też w rodzinie mamy alergika i coraz bardziej mu przeszkadza swędzenie w kanałach usznych. Musimy coś z tym zrobić.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

Jak zlecisz firmie i samemu nic nie zrobisz to od 1,5- 2K wzwyż. zależy ile tej instalacji, jaka, jakie elementy składowe i jaka jednostka centralna.

----------


## Pyxis

> A orientujecie się może jaki jest koszt zamontowania odkurzacza centralnego? Niestety też w rodzinie mamy alergika i coraz bardziej mu przeszkadza swędzenie w kanałach usznych. Musimy coś z tym zrobić.


Za kompletna instalacje na dom zaplacilem ponizej 1000 zl na Allegro(6 gniazd i 2 szufelki, rury, zlaczki, klej, uchwyty). "Projekt" samodzielnie a wykonanie hydraulikow przy okazji reszty instalacji. Jednostka centrala PROFI 40 z separatorem popiolu cos kolo 1800 zl. Uruchomienie wszystkiego to chwilka wlasnej pracy, a dziala naprawde rewelacyjnie.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Kiedyś w którymś dzienniku widziałam, że inwestor zastosował ogrzewanie podłogowe również w garażu. *Czy ktoś z Was również tak zrobił?* Czy to ma sens?


Tak. Włączaliśmy je tylko na kilka dni kiedy na zewnątrz było około -20. Poza tym jest wyłączone, bo w garażu utrzymuje się ok. 10 stopni.

----------


## erykz

Witam. Również jestem zagorzałym zwolennikiem op po całości. Mam jednak pytanie dot. CWU. Planuję w swoim domu ogrzewanie kotłem gazowym kondensacyjnym. Do CWU dodatkowy zbiornik. Z tego co czytałem gazowe lubi podłogówkę, czy odwrotnie. Tzn. nie potrzeba żadnych sprzęgieł hydraulicznych itp. W związku z powyższym mam pytanie: jaką optymalnie temperaturę ustawiamy na wejściu do podłogówki? Z tego co czytałem mowa tu o około 35*. Mierzyłem wodę napuszczaną do wanny i optymalna dla mnie temperatura to 41*. Jak rozwiązać tą rozbieżności bez "sprzęgła"?

----------


## misiupl

Też się nad tym zastanawiałem i z tego co zdążyłem wyczytać, to piec "wie" kiedy grzeje CWU i daje więcej po garach (mniejsza sprawność wynikająca z kondensacji)

----------


## jasiek71

> Witam. Również jestem zagorzałym zwolennikiem op po całości. Mam jednak pytanie dot. CWU. Planuję w swoim domu ogrzewanie kotłem gazowym kondensacyjnym. Do CWU dodatkowy zbiornik. Z tego co czytałem gazowe lubi podłogówkę, czy odwrotnie. Tzn. nie potrzeba żadnych sprzęgieł hydraulicznych itp. W związku z powyższym mam pytanie: jaką optymalnie temperaturę ustawiamy na wejściu do podłogówki? Z tego co czytałem mowa tu o około 35*. Mierzyłem wodę napuszczaną do wanny i optymalna dla mnie temperatura to 41*. Jak rozwiązać tą rozbieżności bez "sprzęgła"?


przy kociołku kondensacyjny i podłogówce najlepiej zastosować sterowanie za pomocą krzywej grzewczej, w pierwszym sezonie ustalisz sobie doświadczalnie na jakim poziomie ma działać i zapominasz o ogrzewaniu ...
takie kociołki mają wyjście na wężownicę CWU, podpinasz tylko odpowiedni zasobnik , wsadzasz czujkę temp. gdzie trzeba , ustawiasz temperaturę CWU i tyle ...

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Witam. Również jestem zagorzałym zwolennikiem op po całości. Mam jednak pytanie dot. CWU. Planuję w swoim domu ogrzewanie kotłem gazowym kondensacyjnym. Do CWU dodatkowy zbiornik. Z tego co czytałem gazowe lubi podłogówkę, czy odwrotnie. Tzn. nie potrzeba żadnych sprzęgieł hydraulicznych itp. W związku z powyższym mam pytanie: jaką optymalnie temperaturę ustawiamy na wejściu do podłogówki? Z tego co czytałem mowa tu o około 35*. Mierzyłem wodę napuszczaną do wanny i optymalna dla mnie temperatura to 41*. Jak rozwiązać tą rozbieżności bez "sprzęgła"?


Kocioł podgrzewa wodę w zasobniku, że tak powiem innym trybem niż podłogówkę  :wink:  Masz osobne regulacje do tego, podłogówkę regulujesz sterownikiem najczęściej, a grzanie wody w zasobniku ustawiasz sobie innym pokrętłem na piecu  :smile: 

Co do sprzęgła. U mnie miało go nie być, a chyba jednak się nie obejdzie, bo wychodzi na to że pompka w piecu nie daje rady pchnąć tej ilości wody którą ja mam w obiegu. Wszystko zależy od wydajności pompy i ilości mb podłogówki (długości pętli etc). Ale to jeszcze do wyjaśnienia i okaże się wkrótce.

----------


## surgi22

> Może i pomaga,ale mam czysto w domu i bez tego gadżetu,a alergik w domu z wentylacją mechaniczną padnie trupem !!


Kłamstwo . Powietrze w domu z WM ma zdecydowanie mniej zanieczyszczeń i alergenów.

----------


## surgi22

> Dla mnie też jest to idealne rozwiązanie, ale niestety nie dla mojej kobiety. Puchną jej nogi i jest z tym problem. Początkowo nie wiedzieliśmy co jest przyczyną takiej sytuacji, aż w końcu wyszło szydło z worka. Lekarz powiedział, że tak często się zdarza. Jest to minus tego typu ogrzewania - na szczęście mamy je tylko w łazience i kuchni.


Podłoga musiałaby mieć ok. 40-50 C abyś mógł winić ogrzewanie podłogowe o obrzęki. 
PS może trzeba zmienić lekarza ?

----------


## Micho34

Na ogrzewanie podłogowe nie położysz już paneli, zgadza się?

----------


## jaremy

ja mam panele podłogowe na podłogówce i nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## plusfoto

> Na ogrzewanie podłogowe nie położysz już paneli, zgadza się?


Kto Ci takich bajek naopowiadał. Pewnie wykładziny też nie można? :jaw drop:

----------


## namira

Wszystko można,tylko po co?
Panele na podłogówce mają jedną wadę - słabo przewodzą ciepło i koleżanka,która ma panele na ogrzewaniu podłogowym w całym domu  ma dodatkowo grzejniki które dogrzewają dom,mieszka trzy lata  i każdej zimy działają u niej obydwa rodzaje ogrzewania.

----------


## plusfoto

> Wszystko można,tylko po co?
> Panele na podłogówce mają jedną wadę - słabo przewodzą ciepło i koleżanka,która ma panele na ogrzewaniu podłogowym w całym domu  ma dodatkowo grzejniki które dogrzewają dom,mieszka trzy lata  i każdej zimy działają u niej obydwa rodzaje ogrzewania.


Bzdura - zapytaj się koleżanki kto jej robił podłogówkę. Czy miała projekt czy na oko bo pan Józek robił od lat i "bedzie pani zadowolona"
Potem roznoszą się takie plotki. Tak samo jak z tym że nogi puchną. Latem pdłoga ma podobną temperaturę jak przy dobrze zrobionej podłogówce zimą. I co latem nogi w porządku?

----------


## RadziejS

> Wszystko można,tylko po co?
> Panele na podłogówce mają jedną wadę - słabo przewodzą ciepło i koleżanka,która ma panele na ogrzewaniu podłogowym w całym domu  ma dodatkowo grzejniki które dogrzewają dom,mieszka trzy lata  i każdej zimy działają u niej obydwa rodzaje ogrzewania.


Widocznie ma coś nie tak i przyczyną dogrzewania grzejnikami nie są panele tylko spartolone ogrzewanie. Mam panele, na panelach mam w sypialni dywan shaggy (gruby) i wszystko jest OK. Co nie zmienia faktu, że panele szczytem elegancji nigdy nie będą, odgłos upadających przedmiotów również do przyjemnych nie należy.

Przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym i 21-22 stopniach z panelami spokojnie można chodzić w tshircie w zimie w domu.

----------


## namira

Może być tak jak mówicie,robił jej jakiś gość,dużo taniej ją to wyniosło niż mnie,a robiłam dwa lata póżniej,oczywiście robił mi ktoś inny,u mnie cieplutko,podłoga ma tem.23 stopnie i nogi mi nie puchną ani nikomu z domowników.

----------


## Pyxis

> Wszystko można,tylko po co?
> Panele na podłogówce mają jedną wadę - słabo przewodzą ciepło i koleżanka,która ma panele na ogrzewaniu podłogowym w całym domu  ma dodatkowo grzejniki które dogrzewają dom,mieszka trzy lata  i każdej zimy działają u niej obydwa rodzaje ogrzewania.


U siebie mam w 75% podlogi panele. Nic sie zlego nie dzieje, a juz na pewno nie jest w domu z tego powodu zimno.  :smile:

----------


## erykz

Jasiek... i oliwka... Dzięki za pojaśnienie. Ja po zaczytaniu tematu jestem gorącym zwolennikiem 100 % podłogówki. Dzisiaj spotkałem się z kierownikiem, który twierdził jak wielu tutaj, że w sypialni nie powinno być podłogówki. Nie dopytywałem, bo widziałem, że ma zakodowany stereotyp. Jednak w kontekście pieca kondensacyjnego, który lubi niską temperaturę, zaproponował mi wykorzystanie grzejników niskotemperaturowych w sypialniach. Czy ktoś wie coś na ten temat? Może go rozwinie?

----------


## Pyxis

> Jednak w kontekście pieca kondensacyjnego, który lubi niską temperaturę, zaproponował mi wykorzystanie grzejników niskotemperaturowych w sypialniach.


Ale podstawowe pytanie : po co?

----------


## Bracianka

Plis, poradźcie, ściągnęliśmy sobie programy do obliczenia OZC i tępi jesteśmy, nie potrafimy tego policzyć. Czy jest jakiś program, który nam policzy zapotrzebowanie, rozstaw rur i tak dalej, i będzie odpowiedni dla ćwierćinteligentów? W jednym wyszło nam, że rozstaw rur ma być co 25 - 30 cm, a ja planowałam 15...

----------


## aniqa1982

Wiecie co? Ja już żaluję,że  nie dałam więcej podłogówki  w domu. Mamy wiatrołap, hall , kuchnię, wc ,łazienkę i korytarz w OP.
 Teraz mam kafelki układać ....  :sad: 
Bracianka ,jak ja zaczęłam liczyć OZC to  poległam... Proponowano mi tu na forum zgłoszenie się do Asolta.

----------


## erykz

> Ale podstawowe pytanie : po co?


Właśnie też się nad tym zastanawiam, ale może ktoś by to rozwinął, żeby utwierdzić mnie w przekonaniu do podłogówki w sypialni.

----------


## Bracianka

> Wiecie co? Ja już żaluję,że  nie dałam więcej podłogówki  w domu. Mamy wiatrołap, hall , kuchnię, wc ,łazienkę i korytarz w OP.
>  Teraz mam kafelki układać ....


Ale żałujesz, że nie dałaś OP na całości, czy że rozstaw masz za szeroko?

----------


## aniqa1982

Ze nie mam jeszcze przynajmniej w salonie i jadalni! hehe rozstaw pexów mam co 20.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Właśnie też się nad tym zastanawiam, ale może ktoś by to rozwinął, żeby utwierdzić mnie w przekonaniu do podłogówki w sypialni.


Temperaturą można sterować, więc nieprawdziwe jest obiegowe stwierdzenie, że przy podłogówce w sypialni jest za ciepło.
A jeśli już tak bardzo się boisz podłogówki w sypialni, to możesz dać tam ścienne  :wink:

----------


## RadziejS

> Właśnie też się nad tym zastanawiam, ale może ktoś by to rozwinął, żeby utwierdzić mnie w przekonaniu do podłogówki w sypialni.


1) Instalacja z samą podłogówką jest mega prosta w wykonaniu, zero komplikacji, tania
2) dołożenie choćby jednego grzejnika psuje całą prostotę 
3) podłogówka jest po prostu super (znajdź mi zaletę grzejnika w sypialni w stosunku do OP, bo jeśli chodzi o szybką reakcję na zmianę temp. to mnie nie przekonuje. Przy OP też możesz mieć w sypialni chłodniej niż w pozostałych pomieszczeniach)
4) grzejnik brudzi firankę, powoduje cyrkulację kurzu
5) grzejnik szpeci ścianę

Nie znam nikogo nikogo kto ma podłogówkę w sypialni i chciałby mieć grzejnik

Jest wiele osób, które mają grzejniki w sypialniach a chciałby mieć podłogówkę.

Nie starcza?

----------


## namira

Każdy wybiera jak mu pasuje - ja mam w sypialni  i w pokojach dzieci grzejniki i podłogówki mieć tam nie chcę,pokoje są duże,grzejniki w żaden sposób ich nie szpecą,kurz jest tak jak i przy OP,po prostu trzeba odkurzać a nie pisać,że się firanki brudzą,dla mnie duża bezwładność podłogówki jest jej wadą jeżeli chodzi o sypialnie to do dnia dzisiejszego  ( 11 grudnia ) grzejnik nie był ani razu odkręcany i nieprędko będzie  bo jest cały czas tem.ok 20 stopni co mi w zupełności odpowiada,a jak stwierdzę,że jest zbyt chłodno to odkręcam grzejnik i w 15 minut mam ciepło.Na parterze mam płytki i tem.23 stopnie,ciepłe powietrze ucieka do góry i ogrzewa poddasze na którym do godz.15 -16 i tak nikt nie przebywa,po co grzać dla nikogo,mieszkam drugą zimę i już wiem,że ogrzanie mojego domu to pikuś.

----------


## Pyxis

Mogla bys tak ustawic przeplyw w podlogowce u dzieci, ze caly czas tam bedzie 20*C. Bez dotykania czegokolwiek. Ja tak mam w pokoju corki. Musialem co prawda kilka razy latac do rozdzielacza, zeby doprecyzowac ustawienia, ale teraz juz dziala.

----------


## krzysztof5426

> 1) Instalacja z samą podłogówką jest mega prosta w wykonaniu, zero komplikacji, tania
> 2) dołożenie choćby jednego grzejnika psuje całą prostotę 
> 3) podłogówka jest po prostu super (znajdź mi zaletę grzejnika w sypialni w stosunku do OP, bo jeśli chodzi o szybką reakcję na zmianę temp. to mnie nie przekonuje. Przy OP też możesz mieć w sypialni chłodniej niż w pozostałych pomieszczeniach)
> 4) grzejnik brudzi firankę, powoduje cyrkulację kurzu
> 5) grzejnik szpeci ścianę
> 
> Nie znam nikogo nikogo kto ma podłogówkę w sypialni i chciałby mieć grzejnik
> 
> Jest wiele osób, które mają grzejniki w sypialniach a chciałby mieć podłogówkę.
> ...


Sama prawda i tylko prawda !

----------


## mar1973

> Sama prawda i tylko prawda !


witam

też tak uważam

fajnie to opisane - plusy i minusy podłogówki:

http://www.budujemydom.pl/pompy-ciep...d-stop-do-glow

pozdrawiam

----------


## oliwkawawa

Byłam ostatnio w domu, gdzie ewidentnie coś jest nie halo z podłogówką, płytki były bardzo ciepłe, nie gorące, ale dość mocno czuć było ciepło... nie było to przyjemne, i na pewno tak być nie powinno. I pewnie stąd biorą się hasła pt. podłogówka jest niezdrowa, bo obrzęki, bo puchną nogi... To samo w sypialni. Jakby mi podłoga w sypialni grzała tak mocno to też miałabym dość.

----------


## mar1973

> Byłam ostatnio w domu, gdzie ewidentnie coś jest nie halo z podłogówką, płytki były bardzo ciepłe, nie gorące, ale dość mocno czuć było ciepło... nie było to przyjemne, i na pewno tak być nie powinno. I pewnie stąd biorą się hasła pt. podłogówka jest niezdrowa, bo obrzęki, bo puchną nogi... To samo w sypialni. Jakby mi podłoga w sypialni grzała tak mocno to też miałabym dość.


witam

niestety dosyć często tak jest
wiele razy widziałem u klientów podłogówkę podpięto bezpośrednio do instalcji ogrzewanej kotłem węglowym - jak kolejny grzejnik -  bez żadnej regulacji temperatury wody w podłodze

pozdrawiam

----------


## namira

Przeczytałam polecany wyżej artykuł i niczym mnie nie zaskoczył,utwierdził mnie tylko w tym,że dobrze zrobiłam nie instalując OP w sypialni,rozumiem,że piszący tutaj instalatorzy pomp ciepła będą polecać podłogówkę po całości bo mają z tego pieniądze i ci co mają pompy ciepła robia OP w całym domu,ale jeżeli dla człowieka najkorzystniej jest,jeśli wyższa temperatura jest przy podłodze,a niższa na poziomie głowy,to jakie to ma znaczenie w sypialni.Jeśli jest mała sypialnia,łóżko na stelażu bez nóżek ma zasłaniać znaczną część podłogi,to grzejniki są rozsądnym rozwiązaniem,jeżeli ktoś kocha puszyste dywany,to powinien wybrać instalacje z grzejnikami zamiast podłogówki - to są słowa z polecanego artykułu.Napisane było również,ze OP nakłada pewne ograniczenia w stosowaniu wykładzin podłogowych,preferowane są materiały dobrze przewodzące ciepło -ceramika,kamień,ewentualnie cienki parkiet a nawet specjalne wykładziny dywanowe,ale trzeba zapomnieć o puszystych dywanach.Moim zdaniem trzeba po prostu zachować zdrowy rozsądek,bo każde rozwiązanie ma wady i zalety.Ja mogę potwierdzić,że OP super się sprawdza na otwartej przestrzeni parteru- równomierne oddawanie ciepła całą powierzchnią podłogi  pokrytej ceramiką to jest sens podłogówki.

----------


## mar1973

> Przeczytałam polecany wyżej artykuł i niczym mnie nie zaskoczył,utwierdził mnie tylko w tym,że dobrze zrobiłam nie instalując OP w sypialni,rozumiem,że piszący tutaj instalatorzy pomp ciepła będą polecać podłogówkę po całości bo mają z tego pieniądze i ci co mają pompy ciepła robia OP w całym domu,ale jeżeli dla człowieka najkorzystniej jest,jeśli wyższa temperatura jest przy podłodze,a niższa na poziomie głowy,to jakie to ma znaczenie w sypialni.Jeśli jest mała sypialnia,łóżko na stelażu bez nóżek ma zasłaniać znaczną część podłogi,to grzejniki są rozsądnym rozwiązaniem,jeżeli ktoś kocha puszyste dywany,to powinien wybrać instalacje z grzejnikami zamiast podłogówki - to są słowa z polecanego artykułu.Napisane było również,ze OP nakłada pewne ograniczenia w stosowaniu wykładzin podłogowych,preferowane są materiały dobrze przewodzące ciepło -ceramika,kamień,ewentualnie cienki parkiet a nawet specjalne wykładziny dywanowe,ale trzeba zapomnieć o puszystych dywanach.Moim zdaniem trzeba po prostu zachować zdrowy rozsądek,bo każde rozwiązanie ma wady i zalety.Ja mogę potwierdzić,że OP super się sprawdza na otwartej przestrzeni parteru- równomierne oddawanie ciepła całą powierzchnią podłogi  pokrytej ceramiką to jest sens podłogówki.


witam 

dla każdego coś miłego :smile: 

jeżeli chce się położyć na podłodze grube puszyste dywany lub np 5cm dechy (robiłem instalacje u klienta, który prawie w całym domu ułożył 5cm dechy dębowe) to ogrzewanie podłogowe nie będzie dla niego, przynajmniej w tych pomieszczeniach dobrym rozwiązaniem

mimo wszystko uważam, że ogrzewanie podłogowe jest lepsze - "więcej" za niż "przeciw"

no i podłogówka nie tylko do pomp ciepła, kotły gazowe, węglowe, itd. również - przynajmniej w moim przypadku zdecydowana większość instalacji, które wykonujemy to podłogówki

pozdrawiam

----------


## Pyxis

> Przeczytałam polecany wyżej artykuł i niczym mnie nie zaskoczył,utwierdził mnie tylko w tym,że dobrze zrobiłam nie instalując OP w sypialni


No widzisz, a ja bym sie za skarby nie zamienil teraz na grzejniki. Rozni ludzie - rozne odczucia.  :smile:

----------


## banga1

opinie podzielone, ale podłogowe wydaje się być lepsze

----------


## RadziejS

Zachowując obiektywizm powiem, że ludzie mający ogrzewanie łączone (OP + grzejniki), i którzy budując drugi raz zrobiliby tak samo, są w mniejszości. Większość, również tu na forum, zrobiłaby po całości OP. Natomiast ludzie, którzy mają 100% OP i żałują tej decyzji - to wyjątki, nie wiem czy tacy są. Zastanawiać można się tylko bazując na doświadczeniach, a nie na opiniach teoretyków. Moja Żona była sceptykiem z założenia jeśi chodzi o podłogówkę, zawsze mieszkała z grzejnikami. Jest raczej zmarzluchem i nie wyobrażała sobie jak może nie być grzejnika do którego można przyłożyć zmarznięte ręce zimą. Jej zmiana nastawienia do OP, którym jest zachwycona najlepiej świadczy dla mnie o tym, że warto było ją przekonać do tego, że u nas grzejników nie będzie. Ostatnio dostałem rachunek za gaz, ostatni w tym roku. Sumaryczny koszt 3290 zł z CWU za ponad 200m2. Zużyte 1390 m3. Mnie do grzejników już nikt nie przekona. W moim przekonaniu OP nie ma wad (jeśli prawidłowo funkcjonuje).

----------


## namira

No to ja jestem w mniejszości - za żadne skarby nie chcę mieć OP w sypialni,na całym poddaszu mam  panele,a ponieważ poddasze nie jest intensywnie użytkowane, po półtora roku wyglądają jak nowe,nigdy nie dałabym na OP zwykłych paneli,a na to gruby dywan,dla mnie to sprzeczne z zasadami fizyki i ze zdrowym rozsądkiem.Mam ciepły dom,łatwy do ogrzania o zwartej bryle,EP 31,54 kWh (m2rok).

----------


## namira

RadziejS, każdy system grzewczy ma wady i zalety.
Wady OP : dom musi być dobrze ocieplony,
                   duża bezwładność cieplna,
                    gdy nastąpi awaria trzeba skuć fragmenty podłogi,
                    bez puszystych dywanów,
                     trochę drożej - koszt inwestycyjny instalacji podłogowej
żródło :tongue: olecany wyżej artykuł

----------


## Pyxis

> RadziejS, każdy system grzewczy ma wady i zalety.
> Wady OP : dom musi być dobrze ocieplony,
>                    duża bezwładność cieplna,
>                     gdy nastąpi awaria trzeba skuć fragmenty podłogi,
>                     bez puszystych dywanów,
>                      trochę drożej - koszt inwestycyjny instalacji podłogowej
> żródłoolecany wyżej artykuł


Ja zamienilem instalacje grzejnikowa na podlogowe i kosztorys zamknal sie praktycznie identyczna kwota. I materialy i robocizna. Domu tez nie mam chyba za dobrze ocieplonego (w porownaniu do termosikow).

Czy jesli przy grzejnikach bedziesz miala awarie rurki, to nie trzeba bedzie kuc posadzki?  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> No to ja jestem w mniejszości - za żadne skarby nie chcę mieć OP w sypialni,na całym poddaszu mam  panele,a ponieważ poddasze nie jest intensywnie użytkowane, po półtora roku wyglądają jak nowe,nigdy nie dałabym na OP zwykłych paneli,a na to gruby dywan,dla mnie to sprzeczne z zasadami fizyki i ze zdrowym rozsądkiem.Mam ciepły dom,łatwy do ogrzania o zwartej bryle,EP 31,54 kWh (m2rok).


Dajesz panele przystosowane do wodnej podlogowki (sa oznaczone).
Jesli powolujesz sie na prawa fizyki, to policz albo oszacuj jaki opor cieplny stawia 8mm panel podlogowy i dlaczego tymi panelami nie warto ocieplac domu z zewnatrz.  :wink:

----------


## RadziejS

namira, ok, każdy woli co innego i ma do tego prawo. Ten wątek ma być jednak pomocny tym, którzy się zastanawiają. Ja piszę ze swojej perspektywy, każdy może mieć inne zdanie, Mieszkałem w domu z grzejnikami, teraz mieszkam z OP.

Z mojejgo punktu widzenia aspekty, które wymieniłaś nie są wadami, część wg mnie nie jest prawdziwa:

- dom musi być dobrze ocieplony - to nie jest bezpośrednio związane z OP, każdy kto buduje chce chyba, żeby koszty utrzymania były niskie i z tego powodu powinien zadbać o bdb ocieplenie. Rozważania na temat zastosowania OP dotyczą ludzi, którzy są przed lub w trakcie budowania, a zatem zakładam, że zastosują też odpowiednie ocieplenie

- gdy nastąpi awaria trzeba skuć podłogę - owszem, gdy np. przewiercisz rurkę. Inna awaria wymagająca kucia podłogi jest mało prawdopodobna.

- bez puszystych dywanów - ja mam dwa b. puszyste dywany - oczywiście nie od ściany do ściany, ale np. w sypialni dość spory - nie przeszkadza to w ogrzewaniu (przynajmniej my tego nie odczuwamy) - ten więc argument nie jest do końca prawdziwy. A mój kolega ma w jednym z pomieszczeń zwykłą wykładzinę

- bezwładność - znowu, wg mnie jest zaletą. Nie mam potrzeby zmieniania temperatury z godziny na godzinę. Ostatnio w wyniku orkanu Ksawery nie było u nas prądu przez 2 dni. W domu ciepło dzięki bezwładności. Spokojnie można zorganizować awaryjne zasilanie, żeby uruchomić kocioł a w tym czasie dom się nie wychłodzi ze względu właśnie na tę bezwładność podłogówki

- koszt instalacji - to już nie wg mnie, ale wg faktów - tańszy. Żadnych zaworów mieszających, grup pompowych itp. U mnie jest zasilanie bezpośrednio z kotła. Prostota instalacji. Oczywiście wszystko można przekombinować.

- panele i OP - nie widzę tu żadnych przeszkód. OP na poddaszu też możesz "wyłączyć" lub ograniczyć

Źródło: osobiste doświadczenia  :smile: 

PS. Polecam OP tak zdecydowanie również dlatego, że gdy ja planowałem ogrzewanie sporo osób pukało się w głowę, również fachowcy. Podobnie gdy chciałem kocioł  14kW do 200m2 domu, większość mówiła, że na taką powierzchnię to minimum 24kW. A teraz moje doświadczenia potwierdzają to, co wtedy proponowali raczej nieliczni.

----------


## namira

Panele przystosowane do wodnej podłogówki kosztują ponad 100zł,przy pow.poddasza 65 m wychodzi spora kwota,ja mam panele po 29 zł ,poza tym nie widzę sensu pakowania OP pod łóżko i przykrywania dodatkowo  dywanem,chyba tylko po to,żeby gromadził się tam kurz.Bardzo rzadko korzystam z ogrzewania w sypialni,tylko wtedy,gdy faktycznie duże mrozy są,tak lubię,tak mam 
RadziejS,przerobiłeś wszystkie wady podlogówki na zalety,dobre,u mnie przez Ksawerego nie było prądu 2 godziny, i w jednym na pewno masz rację - każdy woli co innego i ma do tego prawo,też jestem przeciwna wrzucaniu wszystkich i wszystkiego do jednego worka
                 podpisano:namira - zadowolona użytkowniczka  systemu mieszanego.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> namira, ok, każdy woli co innego i ma do tego prawo. Ten wątek ma być jednak pomocny tym, którzy się zastanawiają. Ja piszę ze swojej perspektywy, każdy może mieć inne zdanie, Mieszkałem w domu z grzejnikami, teraz mieszkam z OP.
> 
> Z mojejgo punktu widzenia aspekty, które wymieniłaś nie są wadami, część wg mnie nie jest prawdziwa:
> 
> - dom musi być dobrze ocieplony - to nie jest bezpośrednio związane z OP, każdy kto buduje chce chyba, żeby koszty utrzymania były niskie i z tego powodu powinien zadbać o bdb ocieplenie. Rozważania na temat zastosowania OP dotyczą ludzi, którzy są przed lub w trakcie budowania, a zatem zakładam, że zastosują też odpowiednie ocieplenie
> 
> - gdy nastąpi awaria trzeba skuć podłogę - owszem, gdy np. przewiercisz rurkę. Inna awaria wymagająca kucia podłogi jest mało prawdopodobna.
> 
> - bez puszystych dywanów - ja mam dwa b. puszyste dywany - oczywiście nie od ściany do ściany, ale np. w sypialni dość spory - nie przeszkadza to w ogrzewaniu (przynajmniej my tego nie odczuwamy) - ten więc argument nie jest do końca prawdziwy. A mój kolega ma w jednym z pomieszczeń zwykłą wykładzinę
> ...


Mam nadzieję, że za rok się pod tym podpiszę obiema ręcami  :wink:  Póki co nie wypowiadam się za bardzo, bo jeszcze nie użytkuję.

----------


## RadziejS

> Panele przystosowane do wodnej podłogówki kosztują ponad 100zł,......


przepraszam, ale to akurat jest niezła bzdura i trzeba ją zweryfikować, żeby mniej doświadczeni nie uznali tego za prawdę.

Moje panele kosztowały od 32 do 38 zł (te drugie z v-fugą). I nie jest prawdą, że panele muszą być jakoś specjalnie przystosowane do OP. Owszem, producenci stosują ten chwyt marketingowy, dzięki czemu mogą o parę procent zwiększyć cenę i sprzedać produkt jako lepszy. Tak naprawdę "zwykłym" panelom nic się na OP nie stanie. Oczywiście nie mówię tu o panelach jak tektura, 6mm po 15 zł bo one i tak są do niczego. Ale zapewniam, że każdy panel, który może leżeć w pomieszczeniu latem (gdy temp. powierzchni dochodzi do 30 st), z powodzeniem poradzi sobie na ogrzewaniu podłogowym. Temperatura podłogi latem potrafi być wyższa niż zimą przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym.

Ale tak jak piszesz - każdy musi sobie wszystko rozważyć sam. Ja tylko chciałbym pomóc w przedstawieniu wszystkich aspektów, których doświadczyłem i które sprawdziłem.

----------


## R&K

> No to ja jestem w mniejszości - za żadne skarby nie chcę mieć OP w sypialni,na całym poddaszu mam  panele,a ponieważ poddasze nie jest intensywnie użytkowane, po półtora roku wyglądają jak nowe,nigdy nie dałabym na OP zwykłych paneli,a na to gruby dywan,dla mnie to sprzeczne z zasadami fizyki i ze zdrowym rozsądkiem.Mam ciepły dom,łatwy do ogrzania o zwartej bryle,EP 31,54 kWh (m2rok).


nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia jakie masz ogrzewanie w sypialni, nie ma zadnych przeciwskazań do tego by miec OP w sypialni , jak już pisali inni - mozesz miec włączone ogrzewanie w sypialni i nadal miec 20*C 
nie widze tez zadnego wpływu na to co masz na podlodze przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym - wg mnie moga byc i nawet grube dechy ! jesli zasilanie podlogowki wodnej to ok 30*C , to w lecie slonce swiecące przez okno czy drzwi tarasowe podłogę rozgrzeje Ci do 40-45*C i nikt nie mowi ze cos się stanie podłodze, panelom, czy deskom ??  jesli chodzi o tzw OPOW CIEPLNY paneli czy dywanu - OK jest i co z tego ?? pod rirkami lub kablami grzewczymi masz styropian ktory blokuje przenikaniu ciepla w dół - więc predzej czy później ciepło wyjdzie do góry 
poniewaz podłogówki pracują w znacznie niższych temperaturach masz nizsze koszty sezonu grzewczego - jest różnica czy uklad z wodą grzejesz do 60 czy do 35*C? prawda?? czym wyższa temperatura grzania tym większe wahania temperatury w pomieszczeniu , tym wieksza cyrkulacja powietrza , tym większe straty etc 
ja u siebie przy kablach grzewczych podloge mam 22-24*C dla pomieszczen 21-21,5* , temperatura nie rozni się w pomieszczeniach w domu i w damym pomieszczeniu w ciagu doby wiecej niz 0,5*C - wiec dlaczego tzw bezwladnosc ma byc tu minusem? 
masz dom bardzo dobrze zaizolowany ? z jakich powodow musisz nagle podniesc temperature szybko w domu lub w 1 pomieszczeniu ? wlacz farelke na 2 min i masz to samo , szybciej i taniej!! 




> RadziejS, każdy system grzewczy ma wady i zalety.
> Wady OP : dom musi być dobrze ocieplony,
>                    duża bezwładność cieplna,
>                     gdy nastąpi awaria trzeba skuć fragmenty podłogi,
>                     bez puszystych dywanów,
>                      trochę drożej - koszt inwestycyjny instalacji podłogowej
> żródłoolecany wyżej artykuł


1. wcale nie musi byc dobrze ocieplony - mit!
2. to nie podlogówka tylko posadzka decyduje o tym jak szybko oddawane jest cieplo do pomieszczenia  oraz to w jakiej czesci tej posadzki sa rurki / kable - czy bezwładność jest wada? - nie sadze! 
3. jak Ci peknie rurka od kaloryfera i zaleje parkiety czy panele to i tak bedziesz kuc sciany i zrywac podloge 
4. jak juz pisalem wyzej - wcale nie ozancza to braku dywanów itp ! cieplo z pod nich i tak sie wydostanie !
5.  moja podłogówka dla ok 140 m2 pow uzytkowej (173m2 pow grzewczej) kosztowala mniej nis 10 tys z  cała "kotłownią" - czy to tak dużo ? ile Twoje piece, pompki, kaloryfery ? 25? tys ile kominy , obróbki blacharskie? 





> Panele przystosowane do wodnej podłogówki kosztują ponad 100zł,przy pow.poddasza 65 m wychodzi spora kwota,ja mam panele po 29 zł ,poza tym nie widzę sensu pakowania OP pod łóżko i przykrywania dodatkowo  dywanem,chyba tylko po to,żeby gromadził się tam kurz.Bardzo rzadko korzystam z ogrzewania w sypialni,tylko wtedy,gdy faktycznie duże mrozy są,tak lubię,tak mam 
> RadziejS,przerobiłeś wszystkie wady podlogówki na zalety,dobre,u mnie przez Ksawerego nie było prądu 2 godziny, i w jednym na pewno masz rację - każdy woli co innego i ma do tego prawo,też jestem przeciwna wrzucaniu wszystkich i wszystkiego do jednego worka
>                  podpisano:namira - zadowolona użytkowniczka  systemu mieszanego.


mam zwykłe panele z marketu 8mm za 25zł jesli dobrze pamietam na ok 80m2 - moja OP pracuje prawidlowo , panele nie "popsuły" sie
nie korzystasz z ogrzewania w sypialni bo ogrzewa sie ona stratami ciepla z sasiadujacych pomieszczen (jesli piętro to też pomieszczenia z parteru ją grzeją) - wiec mowienie ze nie potrzebujesz tam ciepla jest mijaniem sie z prawdą

----------


## Pyxis

> Panele przystosowane do wodnej podłogówki kosztują ponad 100zł,


No to ja nie mialem takiego "szczescia", zeby na takie trafic. Ceny nie odbiegaly od tych bez takiego "znaczka".  :wink:

----------


## namira

Pewnie,że ogrzewa mi poddasze ciepłe powietrze z parteru,bo na całym parterze mam OP,  otwarta przestrzeń pokryta ceramiką znakomicie oddaje ciepło -to jest sens podłogówki, a nie pakowanie jej pod łózko,pod byle jakie panele i jeszcze wypisywanie,że panele nie ''popsuły'' się,ile lat mieszkasz,że tak wychwalasz,oczywiście,że jak położysz dywany,to też się nie ''popsują'' i ''ciepło spod nich i tak się wydostanie'' - no sorry,to mnie rozbroiło.

Obaliliście wszystko,co napisali specjaliści w polecanym  przez jednego z forumowiczów artykule - może zacznijcie udzielać się w fachowej prasie,skoro wszystko wiecie najlepiej to jeszcze zarobicie kupę kasy,a my będziemy wówczas polecać wasze artykuły innym,coby się dokształcali.

----------


## plusfoto

*PLUS* i *MINUS* *Dom musi być dobrze ocieplony.*  Ogrzewanie podłogowe może dobrze funkcjonować tylko w pomieszczeniach o  małych stratach ciepła, gdyż temperatura podłogi nie może być wysoka.  Nie może być wyższa niż 26°C - tylko w strefach przyściennych i w  łazienkach dopuszczalne jest do 30°C. Tak więc dom o dużych stratach  ciepła nie da się wystarczająco ogrzać wyłącznie przy pomocy ogrzewania  podłogowego.

*Przy grzejnikach nie musi ?*

*PLUS* i *MINUS* *Duża bezwładność cieplna.*  Warstwy konstrukcyjne podłogi akumulują ciepło, a czas ich nagrzewania i  stygnięcia jest długi. Dlatego takim ogrzewaniem trudniej jest  sterować. W przypadku ogrzewania pompą ciepła duża bezwładność cieplna  jest korzystna, gdyż bez zbiornika buforowego można "magazynować" w  jastrychu energię cieplną podczas tańszej taryfy zasilania  elektrycznego.

*Tutaj bym dyskutował. Dla mnie to zaleta.*

*MINUS* *Gdy nastąpi awaria*  - trzeba skuć fragmenty podłogi, a następnie - po naprawie - wypełnić  je betonem. Z uwagi na technologię prac (schnięcie betonu przed ponownym  ułożeniem warstwy wykończeniowej) trzeba się liczyć z kilkutygodniowym  wyłączeniem pomieszczenia z użytkowania. Prawdopodobieństwo uszkodzenia  rur jest jednak znikomo małe.

*A przy grzejnikach nie trzeba?*

*MINUS* *Bez puszystych dywanów.*  Ogrzewanie podłogowe nakłada pewne ograniczenia w stosowaniu wykładzin  podłogowych. Preferowane są materiały dobrze przewodzące ciepło -  ceramika, kamień. Można stosować cienki parkiet, a nawet specjalne  wykładziny dywanowe, ale trzeba zapomnieć o puszystych wełnianych  dywanach, cenionych przecież za doskonałe właściwości termoizolacyjne -  absolutnie niepożądane w tym przypadku.

*Być może p. redaktor nigdy nie był w takim domu.*

*MINUS* *Trochę drożej.* Koszt inwestycyjny instalacji podłogowej (100-150 zł/m2) jest 30-40% wyższy niż dla instalacji grzejnikowej.

*Szczerze się ubawiłem tą ceną.
Dziś odebrałem towar na całą podłogówkę. Rurki wawina, dwa rozdzielacze na 7 i 9 obwodów całkowicie uzbrojone, szafki natynkowe, folia, taśma dylatacyjna oraz klipsy. Całość na 200m2 - 4,5K brutto razem z transportem. Niech drugie tyle kosztuje mnie rozłożenie. to wyjdzie około 45 zł za m2*

----------


## niron

Doradźcie, 
wiem że temat wałkowany wielokrotnie..

Mam instalacje podłogową rozciągnięta po całości - 200m2 podłogi, 2 rozdzielacze - parter i piętro, ok 1400m rury + dodatkowo z rozdzielacza rura pod drabinki w łazienkach.
W przyszłym tygodniu wchodzi instalator montować kotłownię, padło na Viessmann Vitodens 200 19kw 1F z zasobnikiem i pogodówką.

Od początku wizja była z najprostszą instalacją czyli zasilanie prosto z pieca, instalator mnie jednak namawia aby dorzucić mieszacz.

Tłumaczy to 2 argumentami:
 - w okresach przejściowych o temp dodatniej na zewnątrz, kocioł będzie taktował, gdyż moc będzie za wielka (moc minimalna kotła 3,2kw)
 - w podłogę będzie wysyłana głównie woda o temp 20-30 st więc nie będzie zachodziła kondensacja, bądź będzie zachodziła słabo.

Jakie Wasze zdanie w tym temacie?

----------


## Arturo72

> otwarta przestrzeń pokryta ceramiką znakomicie oddaje ciepło -to jest sens podłogówki, a nie pakowanie jej pod łózko,pod byle jakie panele i jeszcze wypisywanie,że panele nie ''popsuły'' się,ile lat mieszkasz,że tak wychwalasz,oczywiście,że jak położysz dywany,to też się nie ''popsują'' i ''ciepło spod nich i tak się wydostanie'' - no sorry,to mnie rozbroiło.


Nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz,po prostu piszesz bzdety.
Za panele AC4 Classena 8mm przeznaczone do OP płaciłem 38zł/m2,podłogówkę mam na 100% powierzchni domu,w tym w sypialniach i w tym ok.60% pod panelami.
Nie mam wykładzin a dywany w pokojach zajmują symboliczną powierzchnię pokoju,są jedynie pod ławami,w sypialni na podłodze mam skóry owcze  :wink: 
W podłogę idzie max.35st.C temperatury zasilania,taka temperatura nie ma prawa nic zrobić panelom czy drewnu.
Podłogówkę projektuje się pod konkretną temperaturę zasilania i pod konkretną okładzinę podłogi przy konkretnych warunkach temperaturowych,także rozstaw rur w domu z rzadka jest identyczny w każdym pokoju.

Nigdy w życiu nie zamontowałbym grzejników w domu.

----------


## noc

Już myślałem że namira jest pierwszą osobą posiadającą OP w sypialniach i narzekającą na ten system. Do tej pory nie spotkałem takich. Przeżyłem w domach z grzejnikami ponad 40 lat, już do takich nie chciałbym wracać. Opisywane wady to mity, wymyślane chyba przez producentów grzejników. 
Koszt materiałów (przy zwyczajnych grzejnikach) i wykonania jest taki sam. Jeśli grzejniki miałyby być estetyczne lub dekoracyjne to ich koszt jest dużo wyższy.
Możliwość aranżacji wnętrza jest dużo większa przy OP. 
Przy OP temp. odczuwalna jest wyższa o 1-2o, może nieduże, ale zawsze oszczędności.
Okładzina podłogowa może być dowolna, wystarczy tylko prawidłowo zaprojektować OP. Konieczna ceramika czy płytki na OP, to wierutna bzdura. Nie przeszkadzają dywany ani drewno na podłodze.
Jakakolwiek awaria szybciej nastąpi przy grzejnikach-wyższe temperatury zasilania. A w razie awarii taki sam problem. Chyba że ktoś wszystkie rury ma na wierzchu, to nie zazdroszczę. 
Temperaturę można dowolnie regulować przy obu rodzajach ogrzewania. OP można zamknąć całkowicie, jak i przegrzewać-nie ma żadnych problemów technicznych, tak samo jak przy grzejnikach.
Panele (ok. 100m2) na swoje OP kupowałem nie bacząc na jakieś znaczki, jest im obojętne czy leżą przy grzejnikach, czy na OP.
Forumowa namira to zwyczajna mitomanka.
Do niron-
Montuj najprostszą wersję bez mieszacza. Co on tam ma mieszać? Przy kotle kondensacyjnym w temp. ok 30oC?
A w okresach przejściowych, kocioł o niskiej mocy minimalnej, nie powinien mieć żadnych kłopotów. Po prostu włączy się o ustawionej porze, pogrzeje godz. czy dwie i wyłączy na 22-23 godz, w czym problem? OP i kondensat umiejętnie zmontowane, nie nastręczają żadnych kłopotów. Są dla siebie stworzone.
Jak masz wątpliwości to poczytaj posty użytkowników i fachowców, o niejasne sprawy pytaj.

----------


## Pyxis

> w sypialni na podłodze mam skóry owcze


No nie znalem Cie z tej strony! Na baraniej skorze....?! Ech.....  :wink:

----------


## namira

użytkowniku noc,ja nie narzekam na OP w sypialni,bo takowego tam nie posiadam,bardzo sobie chwalę OP na parterze,ale co do sypialni  zdania nie zmienię i nie jest to dla mnie kwestia finansów,
Arturo,to co ty wypisujesz zupełnie mnie nie obchodzi,po tylu krętactwach i ściemach  których jesteś autorem,dla mnie jesteś osobą niewiarygodną,na dodatek zarozumiałą i przekonaną o własnej nieomylności

----------


## fotohobby

> Pewnie,że ogrzewa mi poddasze ciepłe powietrze z parteru,bo na całym parterze mam OP,  otwarta przestrzeń pokryta ceramiką znakomicie oddaje ciepło -to jest sens podłogówki, a nie pakowanie jej pod łózko,pod byle jakie panele i jeszcze wypisywanie,że panele nie ''popsuły'' się,ile lat mieszkasz,że tak wychwalasz,oczywiście,że jak położysz dywany,to też się nie ''popsują'' i ''ciepło spod nich i tak się wydostanie'' - no sorry,to mnie rozbroiło.


"Byle jakie panele" to wczesniej będą nadawały się do wymiany z powodów estetycznych (rysy) niz z powodu tego, że leżą na OP.
Podłoga przy OP powinna miec 29C, a do ilu stopni rozgrzewaja sie latem panele, kiedy padaja na nie promienie słońca ?

Co do łóżka i dywanów, to mając lóżko z "szufladą"na posciel pod nim i kilka włochatych dywanów na panelach, nie mam żadnego problemu, żeby utrzymać w niej 20C. Kwestia odpowiedniego zagęszczenia rurek.

No i ceny. Najgorsze, co można zrobić, to zafundować sobie instalację mieszaną - podlogówka i grzejniki. 
To tylko komplikuje i podraża instalację.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo,to co ty wypisujesz zupełnie mnie nie obchodzi,po tylu krętactwach i ściemach  których jesteś autorem,dla mnie jesteś osobą niewiarygodną,na dodatek zarozumiałą i przekonaną o własnej nieomylności


Mnie nie musisz słuchać,słuchaj innych,którzy piszą podobnie  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> co do sypialni  zdania nie zmienię i nie jest to dla mnie kwestia finansów,


No cóż - nie da się przekonać już przekonanego. I niech tak zostanie. Ale swoją drogą musiał Ci ktoś mocno namieszać w głowie że jesteś tak zdesperowaną osobą w sprawie OP.

----------


## namira

Nie jestem absolutnie żadną desperatką - zacytowałam tylko polecany wcześniej artykuł,ale wy wszystkie wady OP przerobiliście na zalety - bezwładność może być zaletą  jeżeli chodzi o wolne wychładzanie domu,ale jest wadą,bo dom powoli się nagrzewa,każdy kij ma dwa końce,każde rozwiązanie wady i zalety i gdybym napisała,ze żałuję iż nie posiadam OP w sypialni ,to wtedy byłoby ok,jakoś trudno niektórym pojąć tak prostą rzecz - można mieć inaczej i być zadowolonym ,tylko na tym forum jak ktoś napisze,że nie mieszka w domu parterowym,nie ogrzewa domu prądem,nie ma podłogówki po całości zaraz jest atakowany przez zwolenników jedynie słusznej opcji.

plusfoto,wyluzuj, ''nie traktuj życia tak poważnie,bo i tak nie wyjdziesz z niego żywy''

----------


## krzysztof5426

> użytkowniku noc,ja nie narzekam na OP w sypialni,bo takowego tam nie posiadam,bardzo sobie chwalę OP na parterze,ale co do sypialni  zdania nie zmienię i nie jest to dla mnie kwestia finansów,
> Arturo,to co ty wypisujesz zupełnie mnie nie obchodzi,po tylu krętactwach i ściemach  których jesteś autorem,dla mnie jesteś osobą niewiarygodną,na dodatek zarozumiałą i przekonaną o własnej nieomylności


Hej ! Dziewczyno !  SPOKOJNIE !
Nikt Cię nie obraża, nie narzuca Ci swojego zdania, tylko dyskutuje, więc skąd takie zacietrzewienie ?
Więcej, nikt nie każe Ci zmieniać grzejników na podłogówkę ! Ponadto, ich argumenty są logiczne i uzasadnione !

----------


## asolt

> Nie jestem absolutnie żadną desperatką - zacytowałam tylko polecany wcześniej artykuł,ale wy wszystkie wady OP przerobiliście na zalety - bezwładność może być zaletą  jeżeli chodzi o wolne wychładzanie domu,ale jest wadą,bo dom powoli się nagrzewa,każdy kij ma dwa końce,każde rozwiązanie wady i zalety i gdybym napisała,ze żałuję iż nie posiadam OP w sypialni ,to wtedy byłoby ok,jakoś trudno niektórym pojąć tak prostą rzecz - można mieć inaczej i być zadowolonym ,tylko na tym forum jak ktoś napisze,że nie mieszka w domu parterowym,nie ogrzewa domu prądem,nie ma podłogówki po całości zaraz jest atakowany przez zwolenników jedynie słusznej opcji.
> 
> plusfoto,wyluzuj, ''nie traktuj życia tak poważnie,bo i tak nie wyjdziesz z niego żywy''


A czy nie uczciwiej byłoby napisac ze nie chcę OP w sypialni bo po prostu nie chcę, a nie dorabiać nieprawdziwych wad jedynie po to aby uzasadnic swój wybór.

----------


## Pyxis

> A czy nie uczciwiej byłoby napisac ze nie chcę OP w sypialni bo po prostu nie chcę, a nie dorabiać nieprawdziwych wad jedynie po to aby uzasadnic swój wybór.


Albo ze nie chce, bo nie mam i miec juz nie moge.  :wink:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Chłopaki , dajmy już spokój.

----------


## namira

Ja nie dorabiam wad - ja tylko zacytowałam polecany wcześniej artykuł o wadach i zaletach OP, dlaczego tak się oburzacie?
polecam również ostatniego muratora -''Pułapki ogrzewania podłogowego",też pewnie zanegujecie to,co jest tam napisane.
Każdy może wyrazić swoją opinię,po to jest to forum,tak,nie potrzebuję podgrzewanego łóżka i skończmy już wałkowanie tego tematu.

----------


## asolt

> Ja nie dorabiam wad - ja tylko zacytowałam polecany wcześniej artykuł o wadach i zaletach OP, dlaczego tak się oburzacie?
> polecam również ostatniego muratora -''Pułapki ogrzewania podłogowego",też pewnie zanegujecie to,co jest tam napisane.
> Każdy może wyrazić swoją opinię,po to jest to forum,tak,nie potrzebuję podgrzewanego łóżka i skończmy już wałkowanie tego tematu.


Murator nie jest wyrocznią w sprawach OP i innych tematach budowlanych. Artukuły tam prezentowane przedstawiają tylko pewien obraz danego zagadnienia bardziej lub mniej odbiegający od rzeczywistosci.

----------


## fotohobby

> Murator nie jest wyrocznią w sprawach OP i innych tematach budowlanych. Artukuły tam prezentowane przedstawiają tylko pewien obraz danego zagadnienia bardziej lub mniej odbiegający od rzeczywistosci.


Prawda, a już szczególną uwagę należy zachować, kiedy w numerze znajdują się też reklamy grzejników  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> Murator nie jest wyrocznią w sprawach OP i innych tematach budowlanych. Artukuły tam prezentowane przedstawiają tylko pewien obraz danego zagadnienia bardziej lub mniej odbiegający od rzeczywistosci.


Przecież 80% tych artykułów to artykuły sponsorowane.

----------


## Bracianka

Dziś mąż miał spotkanie z hydraulikiem - 25 tysięcy za całość z robocizną, nie poleca podłogówki na poddaszu (tzn. w sypialniach, u nas akurat na górze), powiedział, że jak się uprzemy, to zrobi, ale z jego doświadczeń wynika, że nie poleca. Co to za doświadczenia - nie powiedział. Twierdzi, że panele na podłogówkę muszą być "lepsze", ale nie powiedział co to znaczy. Drugi hydraulik, za położenie podłogówki zaśpiewał 9000zł robocizny - sorry, za takie pieniądze, to ja się sama dokształcę... I bądźcie tu mądrzy, najgorsze, że już wcześniej decyzja była podjęta na całość w podłogówce, a tu jakiś fachur pomieszał mężu memu w głowie...

----------


## asolt

> Dziś mąż miał spotkanie z hydraulikiem - 25 tysięcy za całość z robocizną, nie poleca podłogówki na poddaszu (tzn. w sypialniach, u nas akurat na górze), powiedział, że jak się uprzemy, to zrobi, ale z jego doświadczeń wynika, że nie poleca. Co to za doświadczenia - nie powiedział. Twierdzi, że panele na podłogówkę muszą być "lepsze", ale nie powiedział co to znaczy. Drugi hydraulik, za położenie podłogówki zaśpiewał 9000zł robocizny - sorry, za takie pieniądze, to ja się sama dokształcę... I bądźcie tu mądrzy, najgorsze, że już wcześniej decyzja była podjęta na całość w podłogówce, a tu jakiś fachur pomieszał mężu memu w głowie...


Bardzo tajemniczy wasz hydraulik, moze warto poczytac jednak opinie posiadaczy podłogówki w sypialniach. Zastrzezenia hydraulika nie wynikają z dbałosci o wasze zdrowie, samopoczucie czy tez finanse inwestycyjne i eksploatacyjne. Hydraulik mysli wyłacznie o własnym zysku i wygodzie podczas wykonywania tej instalacji

----------


## Bracianka

Prawda, że strasznie tajemniczy? Zresztą większość chyba takich jest - jak zadam pytanie, to patrzą na mnie jak na idiotkę, bo co niby taka kobietka może wiedzieć? No cóż, najprawdopodobniej w/w pan nie będzie "naszym" hydraulikiem. Za to poruszył jedną kwestię, nad którą się zbytnio nie zastanawialiśmy, tzn. boiler (zasobnik) - powiedział, że musi być koniecznie dedykowany dla podłogówki, a myśmy chcieli najzwyklejszy podwieszany na 800zł... No i teraz czytam i doczytać się nie mogę. Jakieś rady?

----------


## asolt

> Prawda, że strasznie tajemniczy? Zresztą większość chyba takich jest - jak zadam pytanie, to patrzą na mnie jak na idiotkę, bo co niby taka kobietka może wiedzieć? No cóż, najprawdopodobniej w/w pan nie będzie "naszym" hydraulikiem. Za to poruszył jedną kwestię, nad którą się zbytnio nie zastanawialiśmy, tzn. boiler (zasobnik) - powiedział, że musi być koniecznie dedykowany dla podłogówki, a myśmy chcieli najzwyklejszy podwieszany na 800zł... No i teraz czytam i doczytać się nie mogę. Jakieś rady?


A co ma piernik do wiatraka?
Zasobnik do cwu jest niezalezny od podłogówki, ale jako ze ten hydraulik jest bardzo tajemniczy moze chodzic o bufor. Bez dodatkowych informacji odnosnie zródła grzewczego ciezko sie na temat wypowiadac. Co do pytan to zadajesz je jak widac niewłasciwej osobie.

----------


## Bracianka

Źródło - gaz. Mnie się właśnie wydaję, że zasobnik ma przede wszystkim utrzymać temperaturę nagrzanej wody, a to czym ta woda została nagrzana, to już sprawa drugorzędna, ale przecież mogę się mylić, dopiero zaczęłam czytać.

----------


## plusfoto

> Drugi hydraulik, za położenie podłogówki zaśpiewał 9000zł robocizny


Za rozłożenie samej podłogówki, czy za całą hydraulikę wraz z kotłownią?
Do znawców tematu. Ile czas potrzebuje sprawna dwuosobowa ekipa aby rozłożyć rurki?

----------


## Bracianka

Za hydraulikę z kotłownią i za podłogówkę. Ekipa: 2 osoby.

----------


## asolt

> Za rozłożenie samej podłogówki, czy za całą hydraulikę wraz z kotłownią?
> Do znawców tematu. Ile czas potrzebuje sprawna dwuosobowa ekipa aby rozłożyć rurki?


Z ułozeniem styropanu na 2 kondygnacjach i montazem rozdzielaczy i próbą cisnieniową wodną? ile m2?

----------


## asolt

> Za hydraulikę z kotłownią i za podłogówkę. Ekipa: 2 osoby.


Kotłownia zawierac ma ?

----------


## asolt

> Źródło - gaz. Mnie się właśnie wydaję, że zasobnik ma przede wszystkim utrzymać temperaturę nagrzanej wody, a to czym ta woda została nagrzana, to już sprawa drugorzędna, ale przecież mogę się mylić, dopiero zaczęłam czytać.


Przy gazie bufor zbedny, kwestia cwu to osobna sprawa.

----------


## plusfoto

> Z ułozeniem styropanu na 2 kondygnacjach i montazem rozdzielaczy i próbą cisnieniową wodną? ile m2?


No powiedzmy tak jak u mnie około 170-190m2 ogrzewanych.

----------


## asolt

> No powiedzmy tak jak u mnie około 170-190m2 ogrzewanych.


Ok 5500 w tym projekt podłogówki gratis. ok tygodnia

----------


## Bracianka

Kotłownia ma mieć piec gazowy, zasobnik, ew. jakieś podejście na kran, i tyle z pracy panów hydraulików, poza tym podłogówka. Jak wróci Mężu, to dokładnie wypiszę zakres prac. Pan od 9000zł tyle samo chce za materiały bez pieca. Z ułozeniem styropanu na 2 kondygnacjach i montażem rozdzielaczy i próbą ciśnieniową wodną. Ok. 100m2. Jeśli chodzi o ułożenie, to już wiemy, że nie chcemy robić, jak nam wyliczył, bo na salonie 25m2 chciał nam położyć "3-4" pętle rur, a my cały czas myślimy, że wystarczą 2. Dla nas cena za robociznę jest za duża, zwłaszcza, że za wybudowanie domu z więźbą zapłaciliśmy 23 tysiące, a tu za dwa tygodnie roboty, przyjdzie zapłacić prawie połowę tego...

----------


## asolt

> . 100m2. Jeśli chodzi o ułożenie, to już wiemy, że nie chcemy robić, jak nam wyliczył, bo na salonie 25m2 chciał nam położyć "3-4" pętle rur, a my cały czas myślimy, że wystarczą 2.


Ilosc pętli nie zalezy od myslenia a od obliczen ozc i projektu podłogówki wykonanego na ich podstawie.

----------


## plusfoto

Za 100m2 9K za robociznę i 9K za materiał? Toż to rozbój w biały dzień. Chyba że rozdzielacze ze złota. Pisałem wcześniej za cały materiał na cały swój dom zapłaciłem 4,5K razem z transportem.

----------


## asolt

> Za 100m2 9K za robociznę i 9K za materiał? Toż to rozbój w biały dzień. Chyba że rozdzielacze ze złota. Pisałem wcześniej za cały materiał na cały swój dom zapłaciłem 4,5K razem z transportem.


Dolicz jeszcze ok 500 zł za miedz (rury i kształki + zawory na podejsciu do pompy ciepła

----------


## plusfoto

No dobra niech będzie nawet 5,5K ale to powierzchnia prawie 2* taka :bye:

----------


## bpiter79

Witam bardzo serdecznie forumowiczów. Mam małe pytanko: w przyszłym roku zabieram się za wykonanie instalacji CO w moim nowo budowanym domu. Zamierzam palić ekogroszkiem. Dom 126m2 pow. uż., 7-8 cm styro na podłodze, 25cm waty na poddaszu, 16-18cm styro na ścianach zew. I teraz moje pytanie: czy lepiej zrobić w całym domu podłogówkę (parter i poddasze), czy na dole podłogówka a na górze grzejniki alu? Obawiam się, że za kilka lat może być "moda" na zakaz palenia w piecach węglem i wtedy będę się musiał przesiąść na inne źródło ciepła. Przy montażu grzejników ten wybór będzie pewnie ograniczony. Proszę o porady.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## asolt

> Witam bardzo serdecznie forumowiczów. Mam małe pytanko: w przyszłym roku zabieram się za wykonanie instalacji CO w moim nowo budowanym domu. Zamierzam palić ekogroszkiem. Dom 126m2 pow. uż., 7-8 cm styro na podłodze, 25cm waty na poddaszu, 16-18cm styro na ścianach zew. I teraz moje pytanie: czy lepiej zrobić w całym domu podłogówkę (parter i poddasze), czy na dole podłogówka a na górze grzejniki alu? Obawiam się, że za kilka lat może być "moda" na zakaz palenia w piecach węglem i wtedy będę się musiał przesiąść na inne źródło ciepła. Przy montażu grzejników ten wybór będzie pewnie ograniczony. Proszę o porady.
> Pozdrawiam


Tylko podłogówka 100% i to zaprojektowana na najmniejszą mozliwą temp zasilania, tak aby w przyszłosci mozna zmienic kocioł stałopalny na  jakiekolwiek inne zródło grzewcze, grzejniki mozna przewymiarowac ale takie są drozsze i wieksze gabarytowo więc sens jest zaden. Te 7-8 cm styro w podłodze to jakis zart, ale ale zart dosc kosztowny w eksploatacji.

----------


## Arturo72

> Do znawców tematu. Ile czas potrzebuje sprawna dwuosobowa ekipa aby rozłożyć rurki?


Ok.150m2 w jeden dzień spokojnie da się to rozłożyć,samo rozłożenie rurek.podpięcie do rozdzielacza 1-2h.



> Za hydraulikę z kotłownią i za podłogówkę. Ekipa: 2 osoby.


Kotłownia w pp max.4h

----------


## SebaMat

Ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu to dla mnie poroniony pomysł. Wiele ludzi narzeka na puchnięcie nóg przez takie ogrzewanie. Rozumiem umieszczać rurki przy szafkach w kuchni (tam gdzie się stoi robiąc coś przy blatach) lub nawet w na całej powierzchni podłogi w kuchni. W pokojach nie bardzo jej sens, jeśli nie wiemy czy nie będziemy mieli z tego powodu problemów zdrowotnych.

----------


## plusfoto

Jest tego co prawda kilka stron ale zadaj sobie chociaż trochę trudu i kilka z nich przeczytaj. Dzięki temu może przestaniesz gadać bzdury o puchnięciu nóg :bash:

----------


## Bracianka

Ja czasem mam wrażenie, że jedna osoba rejestruje się pod innymi nickami i powtarza non stop te same farmazony...

----------


## Pyxis

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu to dla mnie poroniony pomysł. Wiele ludzi narzeka na puchnięcie nóg przez takie ogrzewanie.


Pewnie tyle samo ludzi poparzylo sie o grzejniki. To jest argument.
 :wink:

----------


## RadziejS

> Byłam ostatnio w domu, gdzie ewidentnie coś jest nie halo z podłogówką, .....


Hej, masz zapchaną skrzynkę PW na forum. Nie można do Ciebie nic wysłać...

A przy okazji jeszcze taka uwaga nt. bezwładności jako wady. Otóż pewne artykuły wymieniają cechę OP - bezwładność - jako wadę i zaletę jednocześnie. Zaletę, bo dom powoli się wychładza oraz wadę ponieważ ta cecha powoduje długie nagrzewanie się. Jest to tak naprawdę wada "jednorazowa", bo tak właściwie to ta cecha jest odczuwalna przy pierwszym uruchomieniu ogrzewania w nowym domu. Potem, po zamieszkaniu nie ma konieczności nagrzewania domu. Przecież przez cały czas, cały rok, nie dopuszczamy do tego żeby temperatura w domu spadła poniżej wartości, którą sobie uznamy za komfortową (np. poniżej 21 st.), a zatem nie ma potrzeby nagrzewania domu. W takim razie bezwładność podłogówki nie jest wadą bo nie ma na co dzień okoliczności, które spowodowałyby jej ujawnienie.

----------


## oliwkawawa

już odepchałam  :wink:

----------


## misiupl

> Hej, masz zapchaną skrzynkę PW na forum. Nie można do Ciebie nic wysłać...
> 
> A przy okazji jeszcze taka uwaga nt. bezwładności jako wady. Otóż pewne artykuły wymieniają cechę OP - bezwładność - jako wadę i zaletę jednocześnie. Zaletę, bo dom powoli się wychładza oraz wadę ponieważ ta cecha powoduje długie nagrzewanie się. Jest to tak naprawdę wada "jednorazowa", bo tak właściwie to ta cecha jest odczuwalna przy pierwszym uruchomieniu ogrzewania w nowym domu. Potem, po zamieszkaniu nie ma konieczności nagrzewania domu. Przecież przez cały czas, cały rok, nie dopuszczamy do tego żeby temperatura w domu spadła poniżej wartości, którą sobie uznamy za komfortową (np. poniżej 21 st.), a zatem nie ma potrzeby nagrzewania domu. W takim razie bezwładność podłogówki nie jest wadą bo nie ma na co dzień okoliczności, które spowodowałyby jej ujawnienie.


bezwładność jednak może być wadą...
okres przejściowy, podłoga grzeje, przez duże przeszklenia wchodzi mocne słońce i przegrzewa nam pomieszczenie...

----------


## RadziejS

Nie doświadczyłem. Poza tym w przypadku OP, określenie "podłoga grzeje" to powiedzenie mocno przejaskrawione. Temperatura podłogi w okresie przejściowym to pewnie nie więcej niż 23-24 stopnie. Jeśli słońce nagrzeje pokój w ciągu dnia do tej temperatury, podłoga po prostu nie będzie oddawać ciepła do pomieszczenia, bo przecież ciepło oddawane jest tylko wtedy gdy z obiektu cieplejszego może przejść do chłodniejszego. To jest również b. duża zaleta ogrzewania niskotemperaturowego. Niektórzy nazywają to zjawiskiem samoregulacji. Coś w tym jest.

----------


## animuss

> Nie doświadczyłem. Poza tym w przypadku OP, określenie "podłoga grzeje" to powiedzenie mocno przejaskrawione. Temperatura podłogi w okresie przejściowym to pewnie nie więcej niż 23-24 stopnie. Jeśli słońce nagrzeje pokój w ciągu dnia do tej temperatury, podłoga po prostu nie będzie oddawać ciepła do pomieszczenia, bo przecież ciepło oddawane jest tylko wtedy gdy z obiektu cieplejszego może przejść do chłodniejszego. To jest również b. duża zaleta ogrzewania niskotemperaturowego. Niektórzy nazywają to zjawiskiem samoregulacji. Coś w tym jest.


U mnie dopiero od 1 grudnia włączone OP ,do tego czasu ,pracowały grzejniki na niskiej temperaturze  :wink:

----------


## noc

Rzeczywiście OP ma jedną, bezsporną wadę o której wcześniej nie pomyślałem. Nie nadaje się do użytkowania w budynkach zamieszkiwanych okresowo. W przypadku pomieszkiwania "w kratkę" najlepszym wyjściem są grzejniki. kominki czy nawet staromodne piece. 
Jednak w domach zamieszkiwanych stale, na tą chwilę nie ma nic lepszego niż OP. W przyszłości na pewno będzie coś innego, lepszego.
 Przeżyłem z grzejnikami prawie 50 lat, teraz użytkuję OP i nie chcę niczego innego. Bez względu na charakter pomieszczenia, rodzaj zasilania, typ okładziny podłogowej itp. 
Na temat OP już tyle zostało napisane przez fachowców, a szczególnie użytkowników że to już jest "bicie piany". Wystarczy nieco przejrzeć wątki. 
Jest to naturalna kolej rzeczy. Kiedyś były paleniska w chatach. następnie piece, później grzejniki, teraz kolej na OP. Oczywiście OP też kiedyś zrobi się przestarzałe, jednak na tą chwilę to nr 1.

----------


## Elfir

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu to dla mnie poroniony pomysł. Wiele ludzi narzeka na puchnięcie nóg przez takie ogrzewanie. Rozumiem umieszczać rurki przy szafkach w kuchni (tam gdzie się stoi robiąc coś przy blatach) lub nawet w na całej powierzchni podłogi w kuchni. W pokojach nie bardzo jej sens, jeśli nie wiemy czy nie będziemy mieli z tego powodu problemów zdrowotnych.


Stary, teleportowało cię z lat 70-tych, skoro błyszczysz takimi informacjami?

----------


## Pyxis

> Stary, teleportowało cię z lat 70-tych, skoro błyszczysz takimi informacjami?


Widze na ostro - tak jak lubie!  :wink:

----------


## damlew

Witam, mam do was pytanie, chcę postawić dom o niedużych gabarytach murowany albo drewniany:

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sosenka-drewniana

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/okruszek

w obydwu kominek + ogrzewanie (gaz mam w drodze),
i tu pytanie czy w tak małych domach też polecacie OP?
i co jest lepsze płytki czy drewno na podłodze przy OP? 

pozdr.

----------


## Elfir

wielkośc domu nie ma znaczenia. Ale przy drewnianym lepiej postawić na inne typy rozprowadzania ciepła (np. nadmuchowe), bo OP najlepsze jest przy dużej pojemności cieplnej budynku (a wiec murowanego).
Jeśli dom ma być naprawdę mały, to ogrzewałabym pradem i kominkiem, a nie gazem.

----------


## JurekM

Witajcie!
Ja jeszcze co do podłogówki. Kilka lat temu podjąłem decyzję o 100% podłogówki w domu i tak też zrobiłem.
Jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie z możliwych. Zawsze wkurzały mnie kaloryfery (kiedyś wprawdzie były inne  :smile:  ) i potrzeba czyszczenia za nimi.
Teraz z racji na dużą bezwładność u mnie grzanie następuje tylko w taniej taryfie i nie ma to żadnego wpływu na temperaturę w domu.
Co więcej na piętrze mam położone panele i również jest ciepło (ok. 1stopień mniej niż na parterze).
O wadach przede wszystkim piszą Ci, którzy na etapie budowy nie zrobili podłogówki i teraz żałują  :smile: 
pozdrawiam i życzę spokojnych Świąt.

----------


## kubawesol

Od dwóch tygodni mieszkamy w nowym domu, w którym zdecydowaliśmy się w 100 % (poza garażem) na ogrzewanie podłogowe.

- dom piętrowy, 140 m2
- na parterze podłoga w gresie, na piętrze panel,
- w łazienkach dodatkowo kaloryfery na ręczniki (bez grzałki)
- piec Viesmann Vitodens 100 z zasobnikiem
- na każdej kondygnacji skrzynka z rozdzielaczem (w każdej skrzynce jeden termoregulator główny i po 6 sztuk małych na każdą sekcję) 
- na parterze sterownik do pieca SALUS
- instalacja położona (wydaje mi się) zgodnie ze sztuką, ilość rury i odstępy między nimi zachowane itp.

W związku z tym, że większość z Was ma już trochę dłuższe doświadczenie to poszukuję odpowiedzi na pytania (proszę aby odpowiadali tylko faktycznie użytkujący a nie teoretycy-gawędziarze):

1. Jaka powinna być ustawiona temperatura na piecu żeby utrzymywać w dzień 20-21 C a w nocy 19-20 C.
2. Jak powinny być ustawione termoregulatory w skrzynkach?
3. Jaka temperatura wody na piecu (do kranów)?
4. Czy jest taka opcja, żeby podłoga cały czas miała podobną temperaturę a nie raz nagrzewała się, osiągałą zadaną na sterowniku wartość i do spadku znowy wystyga itp. Chodzi o to aby grzejniki w łazienkach były cały czas ciepłe.
5. Co zrobić żeby uruchomienie kominka nie odcinało mi ogrzewania? Salus zamontowany jest (przez dewelopera) jakieś 2,5m od kominka i wiadomo, że jak się ten nagrzeje to temp. na parterze robi się wyższa, piec się rozłącza a piętro nie jest grzane.
6. Mam wrażenie, że przy nastawieniu na 21 C i więcej puchną mi trochę nogi i dłonie. Co z tym fantem zrobić?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi i wszelkie inne przydatne rady.

----------


## plusfoto

Podstawowa sprawa to musisz poczekać aż wygrzeje ci się dom. To po pierwsze a po drugie to musi z niego ulecieć cała wilgoć więc jakakolwiek dokładna regulacja to może odbyć się w 2 a najlepiej w trzecim sezonie grzewczym. Teraz mija się to z celem.

----------


## kubawesol

Ogrzewanie uruchomiłem jeszcze w trakcie prac wykończeniowych na początku października.

----------


## plusfoto

> Ogrzewanie uruchomiłem jeszcze w trakcie prac wykończeniowych na początku października.


I uważasz że od tego czasu kilkaset litrów wody uleciało?

----------


## Maksik678

Oczywiście, że jest sens robić w całym domu. Zwłaszcza jeżeli ma się wielki dom. W łazience i salonie przede wszystkim takie ogrzewanie powinno mieć miejsce. U mnie w domu takie robiłem wraz z fachowcami i nie ukrywam, że  spawarka inwertorowa okazała się niezbędna.

----------


## Pyxis

> U mnie w domu takie robiłem wraz z fachowcami i nie ukrywam, że spawarka inwertorowa okazała się niezbędna.


Ty , spamer, jak juz piszesz takie pierdoly, to chociaz wymysl do czego tego sprzedawanego przez siebie badziewia uzyyles przy podlogowce.
Ceny tych urzadzen masz z kosmosu i tu raczej jelenia na nie nie znajdziesz.  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Chrzestniak cioci mojego wujka jest hydraulikiem i powiedział że podłogówka tylko pod kafle i pod nic innego bo będzie źle działało i nie dogrzeje.


Widzisz, ktoś powiedział, że ktoś powiedział, że coś widział.

Ja mam dom parterowy, 130 m2, na podłogach płytki ale w większości panele podłogowe i jakoś nie narzekam na podłogówkę, a mam ją w całym domu. 
Gadanie o tym, że podłogówka tylko pod kafelki jest lekką przesadą. Jak nie masz takiego ogrzewania w domu, nie masz pewności, że ten ktoś mówi prawdę.

----------


## Elfir

mikam - plusfoto był skarkastyczny w tym poście.

----------


## marzenka.o

Też mam ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu - nie rozumiem, czemu miałabym poprzestać tylko na kafelkach? Jest to o wiele bardziej estetyczne niż  kafelki

----------


## SideInfo

> W domku który wybuduję kiedyś tam chciałabym mieć podłogówkę wszędzie. Cudowne uczucie ciepełka pod nogami. Byłam ostatnio u znajomych, którzy mają ogrzewanie mieszane podłogówka - kaloryfery: komfort był zupełnie inny -na plus podłogówki. w pomieszczeniu z kaloryferem kombinowałam jak tu oderwać nogi od zimnej podłogi. nie znam się jeszcze na tym, ale chciałabym mieć na podłodze panele - nie wiem jescze czy istnieją takie które nadają się na podłogówkę, a moze zanim się wybuduję to takie wymyślą a ja się douczę w temacie


To nie jest tak do konca - ja mam w domu ogrzewanie podlogowe na posadzce anhydrytowej na calej powierzchni (gora i dol) (anhydryt szybciej przewodzi cieplo niz standardowa posadzka betonowa) i podloga nie jest ciepla! W przypadku kiedy dom jest dobrze zaizolowany i nie ma duzo strat, to podloga nie bedzie ciepla, poniewaz przy tej powierzchni nie nalezy sie spodziewac, ze podloga bedzie miala 28stC. Ja mierzac temperature podlogi mam okolo 21-22 stopnie przy temperaturze powioetrza w domu na poziomie 20,8-21stC. (na zewnatrz okolo 0stC).

Dodam jeszcze, ze pierwszy sezon grzewczy zamknalem ze zuzyciem 1200m^3 gazu ziemnego - dom o powierzchni 200m^2, 4 osoby, ogrzewana woda uzytkowa). Ocieplenie: podloga 18cm styro, sciany - 20cm sturo (grafitowy), poddasze - 28cm welny, wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepla, okna wszytskie ponizej 1.0 przenikania)... widzialem gdzies post goscia piszacego o 180m^2 ogrzewanego domu zaizolowanego 10cm styro z kosztem 1300PLN na sezon!! BZDURA!! nawet teoretycznie jest to niemozliwe! ja zamukam sie w 2400PLN na sezon (wraz z abonamentem za gaz) i uwazam ze jest to wynik REWELACYJNY przy takiej powierzchni

----------


## misiupl

Jestem na etapie planowania ogrzewania w nowym domu parterowym o pow 160mkw. Planuje ogrzewanie podłogowe wszędzie, łącznie z sypialniami. Dom będzie miał zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ok 50-60W/mkw. Dla zmniejszenia ryzyka ciepłej podłogi w sypialniach "na której się leży" planuję w tych pomieszczeniach dać jeszcze pętle na ścianę. Dobrze kombinuję?

----------


## Elfir

za bardzo komnbinujesz  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> Dodam jeszcze, ze pierwszy sezon grzewczy zamknalem ze zuzyciem 1200m^3 gazu ziemnego - dom o powierzchni 200m^2, 4 osoby, ogrzewana woda uzytkowa). Ocieplenie: podloga 18cm styro, sciany - 20cm sturo (grafitowy), poddasze - 28cm welny, wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepla, okna wszytskie ponizej 1.0 przenikania)... widzialem gdzies post goscia piszacego o 180m^2 ogrzewanego domu zaizolowanego 10cm styro z kosztem 1300PLN na sezon!! BZDURA!! nawet teoretycznie jest to niemozliwe! ja zamukam sie w 2400PLN na sezon (wraz z abonamentem za gaz) i uwazam ze jest to wynik REWELACYJNY przy takiej powierzchni


A niby dlaczego to negujesz?
Zużyłeś około 15000kWh. Załóż pompę gruntową. Będziesz miał COP 3,5. Oznacza to że prądu zużyjesz około 4300kW. Jak ją dobrze ustawisz to będziesz grzał tylko w taniej taryfie 0,32 za kilowat i masz 1376 zł za sezon.

----------


## Pyxis

> A niby dlaczego to negujesz?
> Zużyłeś około 15000kWh. Załóż pompę gruntową. Będziesz miał COP 3,5. Oznacza to że prądu zużyjesz około 4300kW. Jak ją dobrze ustawisz to będziesz grzał tylko w taniej taryfie 0,32 za kilowat i masz 1376 zł za sezon.


Bo nieraz takie "cuda" sie zdarzaja, czego jestem zywym przykladem.  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Jestem na etapie planowania ogrzewania w nowym domu parterowym o pow 160mkw. Planuje ogrzewanie podłogowe wszędzie, łącznie z sypialniami. Dom będzie miał zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ok 50-60W/mkw. Dla zmniejszenia ryzyka ciepłej podłogi w sypialniach "na której się leży" planuję w tych pomieszczeniach dać jeszcze pętle na ścianę. Dobrze kombinuję?


Nie kombinuj, w sypialniach będziesz miał za ciepło, wyregulujesz to sobie przepływomierzami  :smile:

----------


## Pustak

Ogrzewanie podłogowe w łazience to podstawa. Wiem, ponieważ u siebie tego nie zrobiłem. Teraz można tylko cierpieć  :big grin:

----------


## Szymmon

Pytanie kieruję do osób posiadających *ogrzewanie podłogowe pod panelami, nowe budownictwo*. Do jakiej maksymalnej temperatury *pomieszczenia* jesteście w stanie nagrzać:
- salon, jadalnia, kuchnia (czyli duże połączone pomieszczenie)
- sypialnię ok. 15 m2
?

Warunki zimowe.

----------


## Pyxis

To nie zalezy od tego, czy sa tam panele czy plytki, ale od temperatury podlogi i strat danego pomieszczenia (temp zewnetrznej).
W praktyce, to nagrzejesz do takich, ze nie dasz rady tam wysiedziec - tylko pytanie po co?

----------


## Szymmon

Co do płytek nie mam wątpliwości, że mogę zrobić saunę, bo temperatura może być wyższa niż w przypadku paneli. Generalnie chodzi o komfort cieplny, czy przy panelach mogę zrobić 20 stopni w pomieszczeniu, ale czy mogę też 26 stopi? Chciałbym mieć świadomość posiadania zapasu mocy, a nie że np. 22 stopnie w pomieszczeniu to już maks mocy grzewczej (mówimy o sytuacji jak obecnie gdzie występują na zewnątrz temperatury ujemne około -10 stopni).

Dom w standardzie energooszczędnym, ale z went. grawitacyjną, hybrydową.

----------


## Pyxis

Napisalem Ci jakie masz ograniczenia. Nie ma tam wymienionych paneli.

Czy naprawde myslisz, ze 1cm w sumie goownianej izolacji jaka sa panele i podklad pod nie jest wstanie ograniczyc w jakikolwiek znaczacy sposob przeplyw energii podloga-pomieszczenie, gdy po wylewka jest 10-15cm styropianu? Jak masz tak swietnie izolujace panele, to dom nimi ociepl zamiast styro.  :wink:

----------


## misiupl

Szymmon:
na stronie purmo: http://www.purmo.com/pl/produkty/ogr...#projektowanie w zakładce MOC CIEPLNA są tabele max. mocy przy danej temp wody, rozkladzie rurek i okladzinie

przykład dla paneli i wykładzin:
przy rozstawie co 20cm, temp zasilania 45C i max temp podlogi 26C - max moc cieplna 71W/m^2 przt temp w pomieszczeniu 22C

kiedy okładziną będzie ceramika - moc wynosi 86W/m^2, ale temp podłogi przy tym zasilaniu już 30C !

----------


## Elfir

Mam podłogówkę w całym domu. Maksymalna temp. zasilania 40 stopni, wszędzie ceramika, temp. powietrza w domu 19,5 stopnia przy -16 na zewnątrz.  Temperatura podłogi to najwyżej dwadzieścia kilka stopni. W bose nogi ziębi, co jest dla mnie rozczarowaniem, bo lubie chodzić boso i mam problemy z zimnymi stopami. Miałam nadzieję, że przynajmniej w mrozy będą ogrzewane od dołu  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> Co do płytek nie mam wątpliwości, że mogę zrobić saunę, bo temperatura może być wyższa niż w przypadku paneli. Generalnie chodzi o komfort cieplny, czy przy panelach mogę zrobić 20 stopni w pomieszczeniu, ale czy mogę też 26 stopi? Chciałbym mieć świadomość posiadania zapasu mocy, a nie że np. 22 stopnie w pomieszczeniu to już maks mocy grzewczej (mówimy o sytuacji jak obecnie gdzie występują na zewnątrz temperatury ujemne około -10 stopni).
> 
> Dom w standardzie energooszczędnym, ale z went. grawitacyjną, hybrydową.


Dom jak w stopce: Ogrzewanie GAZOWE
sypialnie 3x ok 15m2 i hol wszędzie deska berlinecka max jaka temperaturę chciałem uzyskać to 25*C uzyskałem po trzech dniach z temperatura zasilania 56*C.
salon w tym czasie, kuchnia i dwie łazienki(ceramika) temp 27*C.
Obecnie cały czas staram się utrzymać temperaturę 21-22 *C nie jest to kłopotliwe -automatyka pieca działa niezawodnie i temperatura oscyluje w granicach 1 *C, ale jest śmieszne gdy rozpalam w kominku bo temperatura w ciągu godziny wzrasta w salonie do 32 *C - rekuperator i DGP rozgania powietrze po całym domu, ale i tak w salonie jest najcieplej.

Rozstawy rurek ogrzewania podłogowego zgodne z obliczeniami od 10( strefa łazienek i okna tarasowego oraz drzwi wejściowych) do  15 i 20 (sypialnie, kuchnia i salon)i; 25 cm garderoba, hole.

Zapas jest zawsze zależy od czasu nagrzewania, i tego jaką temperaturę da się na zasilaniu. Ważne jest, aby dobrze wszystko przemyśleć i opracować sobie projekt by  w czasie wykonywania 100% podłogówki czegoś nie zapomnieć - wtedy wszystko ma sens.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pyxis

> Mam podłogówkę w całym domu. Maksymalna temp. zasilania 40 stopni, wszędzie ceramika, temp. powietrza w domu 19,5 stopnia przy -16 na zewnątrz.  Temperatura podłogi to najwyżej dwadzieścia kilka stopni. W bose nogi ziębi, co jest dla mnie rozczarowaniem, bo lubie chodzić boso i mam problemy z zimnymi stopami. Miałam nadzieję, że przynajmniej w mrozy będą ogrzewane od dołu


Moze masz za rzadko rurki.
Ja mam w domu 22,5*C i przy zasilaniu podlogi na poziomie 33-34*C w wieksze mrozy i po calej nocy grzania akumulacyjnego, podloge z lazience "na stope" czuc przyjemnie letnia (w sensie nie zimna). Ma wtedy jakies 26*C. Bosa noga nie marznie. Rozstaw rurek co 10cm.

----------


## Elfir

mam gęsto rurki. Ale spodziewałam się temperatury podłogi zbliżonej do temp ludzkiego ciała - 36 stopni (bo tak straszyli taką temperaturą przeciwnicy podłogówek, ci od teorii obrzęków nóg  :smile:  ). 
A tu piec w mrozy ledwo grzał wodę do temp 37 stopni, mimo ustawionych max. 40 stopni, bo inaczej by nam przegrzał dom. Uroki domów energooszczędnych - najmniejszy piec Junkersa jest za mocny  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

Hehe... przy spapranej podlogowce, 27*C w domu i braku ocieplenia tak bys moze i miala. U mnie przy temperaturach w okolicy 0*C podloga ma jakies 24-24,5*C

----------


## oliwkawawa

> mam gęsto rurki. Ale spodziewałam się temperatury podłogi zbliżonej do temp ludzkiego ciała - 36 stopni (bo tak straszyli taką temperaturą przeciwnicy podłogówek, ci od teorii obrzęków nóg  ). 
> A tu piec w mrozy ledwo grzał wodę do temp 37 stopni, mimo ustawionych max. 40 stopni, bo inaczej by nam przegrzał dom. Uroki domów energooszczędnych - najmniejszy piec Junkersa jest za mocny


nie znam się za  bardzo, i jeszcze nie mieszkam, ale przy temp. podłogi 36 stopni to wewnątrz byś miała temp. pewnie koło 29 stopni.... Ale niech ktoś mnie poprawi jeśli to nieprawda.

U mnie budynek stoi i czeka na wykończeniówkę, nie mam jeszcze okładzin (będzie parkiet), póki co przy tych największych mrozach sięgających -15 w dzień, aby osiągnąć 17 stopni w domu na zasilaniu miałam 30-32 stopnie. Rurki gęsto.

----------


## Classify

29 stopni to troche za duzo. Moim zdaniem ogrzewanie podlogi wystarczy tam, fdzie przebywamy najczesciej - np. w salonie. Ale w sumie nie orientuje sie w tym temacie, nigdy czegos takiego nie zakladalem

----------


## cieszynianka

> 29 stopni to troche za duzo. *Moim zdaniem ogrzewanie podlogi wystarczy tam, fdzie przebywamy najczesciej - np. w salonie.* Ale w sumie nie orientuje sie w tym temacie, nigdy czegos takiego nie zakladalem


 :ohmy: Ale nie o to chodzi, żeby ogrzewać podłogę jako taką, tylko, żeby za pomocą podłogi ogrzać wnętrze  :yes:

----------


## Sursum

> Ale nie o to chodzi, żeby ogrzewać podłogę jako taką, tylko, żeby za pomocą podłogi ogrzać wnętrze



Facet nie wie o czym pisze. Założył ten profil tylko i wyłącznie po to, żeby zareklamować firmę Vidok z Lublina. To i pomyliła mu się temperatura na wyjściu z kotła od temperatury powietrza w domu  :smile:  Ale co tam, licznik postów bije i można wstawić kryptoreklamę swojej podupadającej firemki.

----------


## Elfir

Mój post nie miał na celu skarżenie się na podłogówkę, tylko wysmianie teorii o gorącej podłodze, od której dostaje się żylaków na zyłach nóg. A można jedynie dostać kataru od chodzenia po zimnym.  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> Mój post nie miał na celu skarżenie się na podłogówkę, tylko wysmianie teorii o gorącej podłodze, od której dostaje się żylaków na zyłach nóg. A można jedynie dostać kataru od chodzenia po zimnym.


U moich znajomych podloga jest tak goraca, ze kazdy z nogami ucieka gdzie sie da :big lol:

----------


## Elfir

To albo mają dom nieocieplony z ogromnym zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło (i wówczas ogrzewają całą okolicę a rachunki mają niebotyczne), albo 40 stopni wewnątrz?

----------


## Liwko

> U moich znajomych podloga jest tak goraca, ze kazdy z nogami ucieka gdzie sie da


jajka można smażyć  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> To albo mają dom nieocieplony z ogromnym zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło (i wówczas ogrzewają całą okolicę a rachunki mają niebotyczne), albo 40 stopni wewnątrz?


 :yes:

----------


## Liwko

U mnie ciepłą podłogę zaczynam czuć w okolicach -20*

----------


## tereska77

To jest nowy dom, ocieplony, dopiero drugi rok w nim mieszkaja. Piec na ekogroszek, nie wiem jak sterowany, ale podejrzewam. ze nie umieja po prostu wyregulowac temperatury. Albo lubia ciepelko :big grin:  Na gorze w sypialniach grzejniki, wiec mozna przykrecic, ale na dole sauna :sick:

----------


## plusfoto

> U moich znajomych podloga jest tak goraca, ze kazdy z nogami ucieka gdzie sie da


Tereska dobrze Ci radzę - zmień znajomych. :big lol:

----------


## tereska77

Kolezanka (tez nowy dom) mi ostatnio powiedziala, ze zaluje, ze zrobila podlogowke na calym dole, bo za goraco maja :roll eyes:

----------


## Elfir

> To jest nowy dom, ocieplony, dopiero drugi rok w nim mieszkaja. Piec na ekogroszek, nie wiem jak sterowany, ale podejrzewam. ze nie umieja po prostu wyregulowac temperatury. Albo lubia ciepelko Na gorze w sypialniach grzejniki, wiec mozna przykrecic, ale na dole sauna


To kwestia skąpsta a nie regulacji. Puszczają w podłogówkę tą samą wodę co na grzejniki, czyli o temp 80-70 stopni. Nie zamontowali mieszacza i dwóch odrębnych układów.

----------


## tereska77

> Tereska dobrze Ci radzę - zmień znajomych.


Zima do nich nie chodze i nie rozmawiam z nimi na tematy budowlane, bo patrza na mnie jak na kosmitke :big lol:

----------


## Liwko

> Kolezanka (tez nowy dom) mi ostatnio powiedziala, ze zaluje, ze zrobila podlogowke na calym dole, bo za goraco maja


A to jest akurat dobra odpowiedź dla tych, co pytają czy aby podłogówka da rady  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

> Kolezanka (tez nowy dom) mi ostatnio powiedziala, ze zaluje, ze zrobila podlogowke na calym dole, bo za goraco maja



To niech skręci temperaturę.  Chyba, że to tacy mądrale od pieca na węgiel i podłogówki?  :big grin: 
Ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe i piec na węgiel, z minimalną mozliwością regulacji temperatury.
Skąd na takie kurioza ludzie wpadają?
Nic dziwnego, że potem pojawaiają się idiotyczne mity na tematy podłógówki. A to po prostu spier***na instalacja grzewcza od samego początku a nie problem z podłogówką.

----------


## tereska77

> To kwestia skąpsta a nie regulacji. Puszczają w podłogówkę tą samą wodę co na grzejniki, czyli o temp 80-70 stopni. Nie zamontowali mieszacza i dwóch odrębnych układów.


Nie wiem co maja zamontowane, co nie, nie pytalam.

*Elfir* a Tobie jeszcze nikt nie powiedzial, ze masz _zepsuta_ podlogowke? No przecie nie dziala, bo podloga zimna :big grin:

----------


## plusfoto

> To kwestia skąpsta a nie regulacji. Puszczają w podłogówkę tą samą wodę co na grzejniki, czyli o temp 80-70 stopni. Nie zamontowali mieszacza i dwóch odrębnych układów.


Przecież taką temperaturą to PEXa usmażą. :ohmy:

----------


## Pyxis

> Przecież taką temperaturą to PEXa usmażą.


Moj Wavina mial w specyfikacji do 95*C parametry gwarantowane.  :wink: 

Przeciez tacy ludzie sobie sami nie robili tej podlogowki. Ktos im to musial zainstalowac. Moze niech tego partacza-hydraulika zaprosza na wizyte. W wiekszosci wypadkow to nozna poprawic i naprawic. Nie ten, to inny naprawi.

----------


## tereska77

> To niech skręci temperaturę.  Chyba, że to tacy mądrale od pieca na węgiel i podłogówki? 
> Ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe i piec na węgiel, z minimalną mozliwością regulacji temperatury.
> Skąd na takie kurioza ludzie wpadają?
> Nic dziwnego, że potem pojawaiają się idiotyczne mity na tematy podłógówki. A to po prostu spier***na instalacja grzewcza od samego początku a nie problem z podłogówką.


Piec na ekogroszek. Wspominala juz rok temu, bo musza to jakos wyregulowac, ale ona nie umie, a maz nie ma czasu (albo tez nie umie). Poza tym lubia miec w domu 26 stopni :tongue:

----------


## Liwko

> Przecież taką temperaturą to PEXa usmażą.


No mówię że jajka...  :smile: 

Bywa się u znajomych tu i tam i wszędzie gdzie jest podłogówka mieszana z grzejnikami, wyczuwa się stopami ciepło w miejscu z podłogówką i zimno bez niej. Oczywiście fajniej jest tam gdzie podłogówka, ale nie o to chodzi. Chodzi właśnie o to, żeby jej niemal nie wyczuć. Z wielu domów w których byłem tak mają tylko dwa, mój i kolegi. A kolega ma tak dzięki mnie  :wink: . Normalnie debesciak jestem  :Lol:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Moj Wavina mial w specyfikacji do 95*C parametry gwarantowane. 
> 
> Przeciez tacy ludzie sobie sami nie robili tej podlogowki. Ktos im to musial zainstalowac. Moze niech tego partacza-hydraulika zaprosza na wizyte. W wiekszosci wypadkow to nozna poprawic i naprawic. Nie ten, to inny naprawi.


Potwierdzam, można naprawić po partaczach, ale znaleźć tego co potrafi naprawić a nie jeszcze bardziej spier**** to dopiero sztuka  :big grin:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> No mówię że jajka... 
> 
> Bywa się u znajomych tu i tam i wszędzie gdzie jest podłogówka mieszana z grzejnikami, wyczuwa się stopami ciepło w miejscu z podłogówką i zimno bez niej. Oczywiście fajniej jest tam gdzie podłogówka, ale nie o to chodzi. Chodzi właśnie o to, żeby jej niemal nie wyczuć. Z wielu domów w których byłem tak mają tylko dwa, mój i kolegi. A kolega ma tak dzięki mnie . Normalnie debesciak jestem


Noo, debeściak. A jaki skromny!!  :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

> Moj Wavina mial w specyfikacji do 95*C parametry gwarantowane.


Przez jaki okres czasu ?

----------


## Pyxis

> Przez jaki okres czasu ?


Az tak sie w to nie wglebialem. Bardziej jako swego rodzaju ciekawostke to potraktowalem, bo u mnie max 35*C na zasilaniu.

----------


## fotohobby

Wiem, ale jak ktoś ładuje w PEX 80°C to znacznie skraca jego żywotność, producenci mają na stronach wykresy trwałości rur, w zależności od temperatury i ciśnienia pracy.

----------


## Pyxis

> Wiem, ale jak ktoś ładuje w PEX 80°C to znacznie skraca jego żywotność, producenci mają na stronach wykresy trwałości rur, w zależności od temperatury i ciśnienia pracy.


Przweciez to "95*C"  to byl sarkazm.

----------


## Ew-ka

pierwszy raz spotkałam sie z samym ogrzewaniem podłogowym u mojego syna ,mieszka od pół roku i dopiero tegoroczna zima pokazała jak to wygląda ...otóż podłoga jest zimna ale nie lodowata a mimo tego temp. w całym domu utrzymuje sie w granicach 22 st  i wbrew moim obawom nie jest zimno .....Ja mam ogrzewanie mieszane i chyba bardziej lubię moja podłogówkę ,bo jest wyczuwalnie ciepła (łazienki)  :wiggle:

----------


## Liwko

> bo jest wyczuwalnie ciepła (łazienki)


Ale w czym problem? U mnie też wyczuwam ciepło w łazienkach.

----------


## daroski

Rozumiem o czym pisze Ew-ka. Mam OP w całym domu i nie jestem z niego całkiem zadowolony. Dlaczego? Bo mam źle zrobione sterowanie.

Działa to tak, że w salonie wisi sobie sterownik pokojowy. Jak temperatura mierzona przez niego spadnie poniżej 22,0, to załącza on pompę OP. Ta zaczyna tłoczyć w rurkach wodę o stałej (zmienianej przeze mnie ręcznie w zależności od temperatury zewnętrznej - aktualnie przy minus 10 wpuszczam wodę o temp. 40 st.). W czasie gdy pompa OP działa podłoga jest przyjemnie letnia, a w łazienkach przyjemnie ciepła. Ale zaznaczam - tak jest tylko w czasie gdy pompa OP działa. Gdy tylko temperatura w pomieszczeniu osiągnie 22.0 pompa OP się wyłącza, woda w rurkach przestaje płynąć i co za tym idzie odczuwalna temperatura podłogi zaczyna spadać. Zwłaszcza w łazienkach płytki powoli stają się jak dla mnie za zimne. Jednak dzięki dużej akumulacyjności mimo że podłoga jest coraz chłodniejsza, to temperatura 22,0 w pomieszczeniach utrzymuje się bardzo długo, wiele wiele godzin. 
Gdy znowu po długim czasie temp. spadnie poniżej 22,0, pompa OP się włącza i mam przez jedną dwie godziny podłogę w łazienkach taką, jak bym chciał przez cały czas.

Poradźcie jak to poprawić?

----------


## fenix2

Wywalić sterownik pokojowy pompkę OP ustawić w tryb pracy ciągłej a przepływami i temperaturą wody puszczanej na układ sterować lub cyklicznej np. 10 min pracy 10 postoju (kwestia doboru odpowiednich czasów dla twojej instalacji).
Inna koncepcja przenieś sterownik w inne miejsce np. łazienka i tam ustawić wyższą temperaturę lub dać sterownik do najchłodniejszego pomieszczenia w domu.

----------


## misiupl

Chciałbym uniknąć podobnego jak ma daroski  :smile: 

Planuję piec kondensacyjny i termostat sterujący przepływami w każdym pokoju. 
Z tego co wyczytałem, termostaty będą cyklicznie zwiększać i zmniejszać przepływy dla poszczególnych pokoi (jak często to chyba zależy od strat danego pokoju).

----------


## daroski

> Wywalić sterownik pokojowy pompkę OP ustawić w tryb pracy ciągłej a przepływami i temperaturą wody puszczanej na układ sterować lub cyklicznej np. 10 min pracy 10 postoju (kwestia doboru odpowiednich czasów dla twojej instalacji).
> Inna koncepcja przenieś sterownik w inne miejsce np. łazienka i tam ustawić wyższą temperaturę lub dać sterownik do najchłodniejszego pomieszczenia w domu.


Tak jak napisałem, nie jest moim problemem utrzymanie stałej temperatury w domu - to mój układ realizuje dość dobrze. Chodzi wyłącznie o odczuwalne ciepło podłogi, zwłaszcza w łazienkach, gdy pompa OP nie pracuje. Dlatego tryb pracy ciągłej ze sterowaniem temperaturą wody to chyba jest właściwy kierunek. Możesz to rozwinąć, o ile nie wybiega to poza główny wątek?

----------


## Liwko

> aktualnie przy minus 10 wpuszczam wodę o temp. 40 st.


Obniż temperaturę i puszczaj dłużej. Najlepiej z przerwami. Proste.

----------


## fenix2

> Tak jak napisałem, nie jest moim problemem utrzymanie stałej temperatury w domu - to mój układ realizuje dość dobrze. Chodzi wyłącznie o odczuwalne ciepło podłogi, zwłaszcza w łazienkach, gdy pompa OP nie pracuje. Dlatego tryb pracy ciągłej ze sterowaniem temperaturą wody to chyba jest właściwy kierunek. Możesz to rozwinąć, o ile nie wybiega to poza główny wątek?


Nie wiem jaki masz kocioł i pod co podłączaną pompkę od podłogówki. 
Ustawiasz po prostu na tym sterowniku że pompka ma pracować ciągle lub wpinasz ją po prostu do gniazda 230V. 
A na zaworze 3D (bo chyba taki posiadasz?) ustawiasz optymalną temp. zasilania podłogówki tak że by nie przegrzać pomieszczeń. 
Woda będzie krążyć cały czas i nie będzie efektu "zimnej podłogi", ewentualnie doregulowujesz przepływy na poszczególnych pętlach na rozdzielaczu.

----------


## daroski

> Nie wiem jaki masz kocioł i pod co podłączaną pompkę od podłogówki. 
> Ustawiasz po prostu na tym sterowniku że pompka ma pracować ciągle lub wpinasz ją po prostu do gniazda 230V. 
> A na zaworze 3D (bo chyba taki posiadasz?) ustawiasz optymalną temp. zasilania podłogówki tak że by nie przegrzać pomieszczeń. 
> Woda będzie krążyć cały czas i nie będzie efektu "zimnej podłogi", ewentualnie doregulowujesz przepływy na poszczególnych pętlach na rozdzielaczu.


Mam kocioł z podajnikiem na ekogroszek. Pompka do OP podłączona jest do sterownika pokojowego i załącza się tylko gdy temperatura na tym sterowniku spadnie poniżej zadanej. Temperaturę zasilania ustawiam na zaworze 3D.
Piszesz wyżej tak: "ustawiasz optymalną temp. zasilania podłogówki tak że by nie przegrzać pomieszczeń". No ale temperatura optymalna przy minus 10 nie jest taka sama jak dla plus pięciu na zewnątrz. To oznacza, że przy ciągłej pracy pompki OP musiałbym wraz ze mianą pogody, czyli dość często, ręcznie zmieniać temperaturę zasilania, próbując trafić w te moje 22 stopnie w pomieszczeniach, prawda?

----------


## fenix2

> Mam kocioł z podajnikiem na ekogroszek. Pompka do OP podłączona jest do sterownika pokojowego i załącza się tylko gdy temperatura na tym sterowniku spadnie poniżej zadanej. Temperaturę zasilania ustawiam na zaworze 3D.
> Piszesz wyżej tak: "ustawiasz optymalną temp. zasilania podłogówki tak że by nie przegrzać pomieszczeń". No ale temperatura optymalna przy minus 10 nie jest taka sama jak dla plus pięciu na zewnątrz. To oznacza, że przy ciągłej pracy pompki OP musiałbym wraz ze mianą pogody, czyli dość często, ręcznie zmieniać temperaturę zasilania, próbując trafić w te moje 22 stopnie w pomieszczeniach, prawda?


Tak musisz ręcznie regulować zaworem 3D. Podłogówka ma dużą bezwładność więc zbyt często nie trzeba kręcić. 
Jeżeli masz zawór 3d zwykły a nie termostatyczny to można to załatwić sterownikiem pogodowym. 
np. przy -10 kocioł podaje wodę o temp. 60*C a dla 0*C 50 dla 10*C 45. Sterownik kotła nie ma opcji pogodowej?

----------


## daroski

> . Sterownik kotła nie ma opcji pogodowej?


Nie ma. To zwykły Tech-37.

----------


## fenix2

Podejrzewam że wystarczą 2-3 ustawienia dla całej zimy. Np. dla -10 puścisz na podłogówkę wodę o temperaturze 40 stopni a dla okresów cieplejszych powiedzmy 35*. Musisz sam się przekonać jak się to u ciebie sprawdzi.

----------


## Liwko

I pamiętaj, nie jest to wina podłogówki  :smile:

----------


## daroski

> I pamiętaj, nie jest to wina podłogówki


Ależ oczywiście że nie. I będę to sobie rozgrzewająco powtarzał stojąc na zimnej posadzce  :smile: ))

----------


## oliwkawawa

trza było drewno położyć wszędzie  :wink:

----------


## tereska77

Sluchajcie, wytlumaczcie mi prosze jak... krowie na rowie :big lol: 
Nie wiem jeszcze czym bede ogrzewala dom. Mam na razie jedna wycene na pc, a ostatnio cos sie glosno na wsi zrobilo, ze gaz u nas bedzie, ale kiedy i czy na razie nie wiadomo :roll eyes: 

Czy jak bede miala termostaty we wszystkich pomieszczeniach to czy wystarczy, ze sobie pokretelkiem ustawie temperature? Bez ustawiania na piecu/pompie? Czy to zalezy od tego czym bede grzac?

----------


## jasiek71

> Czy jak bede miala termostaty we wszystkich pomieszczeniach to czy wystarczy, ze sobie pokretelkiem ustawie temperature? Bez ustawiania na piecu/pompie? Czy to zalezy od tego czym bede grzac?


a po co termostaty we wszystkich pomieszczeniach ...???
przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym najlepiej sprawdza się sterowanie pogodowe ...

----------


## tereska77

> a po co termostaty we wszystkich pomieszczeniach ...???
> przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym najlepiej sprawdza się sterowanie pogodowe ...


Bo tak sobie wymyslilam, ze ustawie pokretelkiem i tyle :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

Masz fajny układ łazienek przy pomieszczeniu gdzie będzie mógł byc zbiornik CWU. Nie rób cyrkulacji!


Ja z doświadczenia poszedłbym w tanią PC  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Bo tak sobie wymyslilam, ze ustawie pokretelkiem i tyle


Ale to nie w pomieszczeniach a na rozdzielaczu. I masz rację, ustawisz i koniec  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> Masz fajny układ łazienek przy pomieszczeniu gdzie będzie mógł byc zbiornik CWU. Nie rób cyrkulacji!


W kotlowni znaczy sie? :big grin: 





> Ja z doświadczenia poszedłbym w tanią PC


Zadalam pytanie w watku o pompach, to panowie zamiast cos doradzic, to o moim ocieplenie dyskytuja :mad:  15cm grafitu zaaa maaaalo, trza bylo 30cm dac :big tongue:

----------


## tereska77

> Ale to nie w pomieszczeniach a na rozdzielaczu. I masz rację, ustawisz i koniec


A na pokretelku nie lepiej? :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> A na pokretelku nie lepiej?


Pokrętełek nie musisz mieć w każdym pomieszczeniu. Będziesz natomiast miała rozdzielacz z którego będą się rozchodzić poszczególne pętle do poszczególnych pomieszczeń, i to na nim są pokrętełka (  :big grin:  ), które wyregulujesz w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym

----------


## oliwkawawa

> A na pokretelku nie lepiej?


Lepiej, ale drożej  :smile:  A na rotametrach ustawisz w drugim sezonie i potem o tym zapominasz  :smile:  Proste i mało skomplikowane  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> W kotlowni znaczy sie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zadalam pytanie w watku o pompach, to panowie zamiast cos doradzic, to o moim ocieplenie dyskytuja 15cm grafitu zaaa maaaalo, trza bylo 30cm dac


Przy tych łazienkach masz pomieszczenie gospodarcze (nie musi być to kotłownia jak nie będzie w nim kotła na gaz czy węgiel tylko PC- PC nie jest kotłem  :smile:  ) i odcinki od zbiornika z ciepłą wodą będą tak krótkie, że nie ma sensu robić cyrkulacji (taniej w inwestycji i taniej w użytkowaniu)

Co do PC, to musisz znać szczytowe zapotrzebowanie twojego dom. Musisz podać czy masz miejsce na kolektor płaski, czy trzeba robić odwierty, lub czy chciała byś powietrzną PC

----------


## tereska77

> Przy tych łazienkach masz pomieszczenie gospodarcze (nie musi być to kotłownia jak nie będzie w nim kotła na gaz czy węgiel tylko PC- PC nie jest kotłem  ) i odcinki od zbiornika z ciepłą wodą będą tak krótkie, że nie ma sensu robić cyrkulacji (taniej w inwestycji i taniej w użytkowaniu)
> 
> Co do PC, to musisz znać szczytowe zapotrzebowanie twojego dom. Musisz podać czy masz miejsce na kolektor płaski, czy trzeba robić odwierty, lub czy chciała byś powietrzną PC


Pomieszczenie nr 12 z nazwy jest kotlownia :big grin:  No jak to inaczej nazwiesz? pompownia? :rotfl: 
Mamy duuuzo miejsca, ale wolelibysmy odwierty.
Powietrzna nie bardzo, bo w moich okolicach powietrzne nie sa duzo tansze od gruntowych :cool:  5tys roznicy?
Przed doborem, wiem, najpierw OZC :yes:

----------


## Liwko

Ja to pomieszczenie nazywam gospodarczym. Oprócz PC mam w nim jeszcze zbiorniki na wodę, stację uzdatniania wody, pralkę, suszarkę, kosz na brudy, zlew, miejsce na miotły i wiadra. To jest pomieszczenie gospodarcze  :wink:

----------


## tereska77

> Ja to pomieszczenie nazywam gospodarczym. Oprócz PC mam w nim jeszcze zbiorniki na wodę, stację uzdatniania wody, pralkę, suszarkę, kosz na brudy, zlew, miejsce na miotły i wiadra. To jest pomieszczenie gospodarcze


Uuuuuu..... Nielicho :roll eyes:  U mnie wejdzie tylko kociol (pompa) i zbiornik na wode. Stacja w pralni, a wszystko inne w garazu. A dla samochodu (-ow) musimy wolnostojacy garaz postawic :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Uuuuuu..... Nielicho U mnie wejdzie tylko kociol (pompa) i zbiornik na wode. Stacja w pralni, a wszystko inne w garazu. A dla samochodu (-ow) musimy wolnostojacy garaz postawic


jak się popieści, to się i zmieści  :wink: 

Moje pomieszczenie ma 5,5m2, a twoje ma 6m2  :cool:

----------


## Liwko

ale my chyba nie w tym wątku piszemy  :big grin:

----------


## asolt

> ale my chyba nie w tym wątku piszemy


Tak, tak, o pieszczotach to na innym forum

----------


## tereska77

> jak się popieści, to się i zmieści 
> 
> Moje pomieszczenie ma 5,5m2, a twoje ma 6m2


Jak Ci to wszystko tam wlazlo :jaw drop:

----------


## tereska77

> Tak, tak, o pieszczotach to na innym forum


 :big lol:  :rotfl:

----------


## daroski

[QUOTE=Liwko;6354070]Masz fajny układ łazienek przy pomieszczeniu gdzie będzie mógł byc zbiornik CWU. Nie rób cyrkulacji!QUOTE]

A ja odradzam nie robienie cyrkulacji. Mam taki sam układ jak Ty, a na poddasu łazienka jest dokładnie nad kotłownią. Też nie zrobiłem cyrkulacji i co? Teraz na ciepłą wodę czy to pod prysznicem czy w umywalce musze czekać nawet kilkadziesiąt sekund jeśłi np jako pierwszy rano chcę z niej skorzystać. W połączeniu z szambem (niestety), które szybko sę zapełnia, raczej nie zrobiłem żadnych oszczędności nie robiąc cyrkulacji.
Żeby ciepła woda leciała w kuchi oddalonej od bojlera jakieś 10 m, muszę czekać na tyle długo, że jak już poleci ciepła, to zapominam po co odkręciłem kran  :smile:

----------


## modena

Czy ktoś grzeje za pomocą podłogówki do 22*C  i może się podzielić wrażeniami  :big grin: 
Czy lepiej grzać do 21 czy do 22*C   , jak to powinno być .
Pytam, bo kurcze nie wiem jak to jest mieć 22 *C w domu  :smile:    może przesadzam i wystarczy zaprojektować do 21*C a jakby się chciało mocniej grzać to podnieść temperaturę  zasilania?  ( gaz , podłogówka 100%)

----------


## Pyxis

Ja mam taka temperature w domu i 100% podlogowki. Wrazenia jak najbardziej pozyywne. Zona juz nie marznie a ja jeszcze daje rade wytrzymac.  :smile: 

To jak masz tmperature w domu to raczej nie jest wartosc "globalna", bo znam ludzi ktorzy maja 26*C utrzymywane a sa tez tacy tu na forum co maja 19*C. Wszytko zlezy od preferencji domownikow i ewentualnych kompromisow, jesli te oczekiwania sa rozne.
Roznica 1K jest na tyle mala, ze z duuzo wiekszym zapasem jest projektowane ogrzewanie. Na pewno w takim zakresie bedzie mozliwosc regulacji bez problemu. Jak bys byla opcja albo 20 albo 25*C, to juz inna sprawa.  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> Czy ktoś grzeje za pomocą podłogówki do 22*C  i może się podzielić wrażeniami 
> Czy lepiej grzać do 21 czy do 22*C   , jak to powinno być .
> Pytam, bo kurcze nie wiem jak to jest mieć 22 *C w domu    może przesadzam i wystarczy zaprojektować do 21*C a jakby się chciało mocniej grzać to podnieść temperaturę  zasilania?  ( gaz , podłogówka 100%)


Jak powinno być to już od Ciebie zależy. Podłogówka w całym domu ( poza nieużytkowym strychem ).  Ja mam w łazienkach 23,5-24 C, w salonie 22-23C, sypialnie 21-22 C, garaż 15C, strych nieużytkowy 14-15 C. Jak ustawisz tak będziesz miała. Dla każdego odczucie komfortu termicznego jest inne.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jak powinno być to już od Ciebie zależy. Podłogówka w całym domu ( poza nieużytkowym strychem ).  Ja mam w łazienkach 23,5-24 C, w salonie 22-23C, sypialnie 21-22 C, garaż 15C, strych nieużytkowy 14-15 C. Jak ustawisz tak będziesz miała. Dla każdego odczucie komfortu termicznego jest inne.


dokładnie tak, projekt wystarczy na 21 - standard ale regulacja jest w duzo wiekszym zakresie.

----------


## Kacper34

I plusem jest to że nie widać kurzu osadzającego się.

----------


## fenix2

Niedługo będę stawał przed zakupem i wyborem rozdzielaczy do podłogówki możecie coś polecić?
Na jaki max przepływ brać rotametry do 3l/min będą dobre?

----------


## epterode

Witam  też przymierzam się do podłogówki  w całym  domu  powstanie projekt z34    115m2   mały domek gaz kociołek .
Przeczytałem  wszystkie posty więc podłogówka wszędzie.
Teraz pytanie jaki kocioł  myślałem  o   Vitodens 100-W gazowy kocioł kondensacyjny o mocy 6,5 do 35 kW.  i do tego  bojlerek  vitocell 100L.
Ale czy on aby nie za duży  będzie  piszą że o mocy 6,5 do 35 kW   więc moduluje moc ale czy aby na pewno ?  czy lepiej kupić 9kW mocy ?
Tak sobie dumam  może bez sensu  ale czy ktoś zastanawiał się  nad  2 piecami  1  jednofunkcyjny do podłogówki  a drugi osobny  zwykły junkers o większej  mocy  żeby  bez bojlera podgrzewał wodę w czasie rzeczywistym o 20kW .
W zimie   w sumie tego się  nie wykorzysta bo i tak podłogówka grzeje  więc niech grzeje  od razu  bojler ale w lato piec  może być całkowicie wygaszony a chodzi tylko junkersik  :smile:   , czy to nie ma sensu  bo w lato na krótko chodzi tylko  na bojler i pobiera mało  gazu  ?

Dziękuje

----------


## cieszynianka

> W zimie   w sumie tego się  nie wykorzysta bo i tak podłogówka grzeje  więc niech grzeje  od razu  bojler ale w lato piec  może być całkowicie wygaszony a chodzi tylko junkersik   , czy to nie ma sensu  bo w lato na krótko chodzi tylko  na bojler i pobiera mało  gazu  ?
> 
> Dziękuje


Po sezonie grzewczym przełączysz kocioł na tryb letni, w którym grzeje tylko wodę. Nie ma sensu zakładać dwóch urządzeń. :no:

----------


## jasiek71

> Witam  też przymierzam się do podłogówki  w całym  domu  powstanie projekt z34    115m2   mały domek gaz kociołek .
> Przeczytałem  wszystkie posty więc podłogówka wszędzie.
> Teraz pytanie jaki kocioł  myślałem  o   Vitodens 100-W gazowy kocioł kondensacyjny o mocy 6,5 do 35 kW.  i do tego  bojlerek  vitocell 100L.
> Ale czy on aby nie za duży  będzie  piszą że o mocy 6,5 do 35 kW   więc moduluje moc ale czy aby na pewno ?


kup jak najmniejszy kondensacyjny...
jeden do wszystkiego i sterowanie pogodowe ...

----------


## Elfir

115 m2 chcesz grzać piecem o mocy 35W?
Mam 160 m2 pow. calkowitej i grzeję wodę i podlogówkę Junkersem 3-14 W

----------


## Liwko

kW!

----------


## Elfir

Fakt  :smile:  to nie jest w końcu słaba żarówka, by mieć 14 W  :big grin:

----------


## surgi22

> 115 m2 chcesz grzać piecem o mocy 35W?
> Mam 160 m2 pow. calkowitej i grzeję wodę i podlogówkę Junkersem 3-14 W


Może posłuchała TB i postawiła szklarnię na 40 cm EPS i z OZC jej 35 KW wyszło  :big lol:

----------


## epterode

Podajcie linki do tych piecy kondesacyjnych 3-14 kw

----------


## Elfir

Junkers Cerapur Smart - jest w dziale ogrzewanie ogromny wątek poświęcony tylko temu piecu.

----------


## Pyxis

> tylko temu piecu.


Coz za karkolomna konstrukcja. Napisalabys chociaz "temu kotlu".  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

fakt, chyba przysypiam przy kompie  :big grin:

----------


## epterode

> Junkers Cerapur Smart - jest w dziale ogrzewanie ogromny wątek poświęcony tylko temu piecu.


Junkers Cerapur Smart     czyli ma 14 kW  ?

 Mniejszych nie ma  na rynku w ofercie ?  jak są proszę o linki

Czy nie ma sensu mniejszych  dawać do domu   115m2

Wiele osób widze daje te KOCIOŁ VIESSMANN VITODENS 100W 26kW  lub   VITODENS 200 na forum

----------


## Elfir

14 kW to maksymalna moc, minimalna to 3 kW

W większości projektów kotły są przewymiarowywane. U mnie projektantka chciała wcisnąc 25 kW. 
W dobie zaostrzonych przepisów dotyczących zapotrzebowania energetycznego budynku, świadomości inwestorów, że 10 cm styropianu na ścianie to trochę mało, te piece powyżej 20 kW są po prostu za wielkie.  
Zwróć też uwagę, że kiedyś ludzie budowali domy pod 200 m2 z mnóstwem mostków cieplnych (kolumny, balkony), nieprawidłowymi izolacjami ścian szczytowych. Teraz domy sa mniejsze i bardziej proste, bo i zdolności kredytowe inne. A prosty mały dom jest oszczędniejszy.

----------


## epterode

On sam dobiera moc  od 3 do 14  kW czy ja ?
Masz  CWU  zbiornik  ilu lit ?

----------


## Elfir

CWU - 100 l

Moc jest dobierana samodzielnie przez piec. Takiej zimy jak teraz palił na najslabszej mocy i to nie codziennie.

----------


## sebastek09

> Coz za karkolomna konstrukcja. Napisalabys chociaz "temu kotlu".


"Oczko mu się odkleiło, temu misiu".  :big grin: 
 hehe tak mi się skojarzyło...

----------


## epterode

Junkers Cerapur Smart inne piece podobnej mocy  są dostępne na rynku?

----------


## maggs1

> Junkers Cerapur Smart inne piece podobnej mocy  są dostępne na rynku?


Witam, ja założyłem sobie kocioł Immergas Victrix moc od 3kW i do 23,6kW.

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam, ja założyłem sobie kocioł Immergas Victrix moc od 3kW i do 23,6kW.


A u mnie jest Junkers Cerapur Modul ZBS 14/100S-3MA   3,3 - 14,2 kW i ogrzewa 168m2 oraz zapewnia CWU - i też jest bardzo dobrze więc moc w zakresie górnym jest dużo mniejsza. 100% podłogówka i temperatura 21-23*C w zależności od pomieszczeń.

----------


## epterode

Czyli są  Junkers Cerapur Smart  jednofunkcyjne  oraz  2  funkcyjne  ?

To tylko ten junkersik ? czy coś jeszcze jest godne polecenia?

----------


## maggs1

> Czyli są  Junkers Cerapur Smart  jednofunkcyjne  oraz  2  funkcyjne  ?
> 
> To tylko ten junkersik ? czy coś jeszcze jest godne polecenia?


Nie ma nic  :smile:  godnego polecenia.

----------


## epterode

Serio  nic o podobnych parametrach ?

Dziś byłem podpisywać umowę  w gazowni  to mnie wyśmiali ze do domu  115m2  daje  piec do 14kw  :smile:   i  ze taryfa w2  1200m3   na rok.

----------


## fotohobby

> Serio  nic o podobnych parametrach ?
> 
> Dziś byłem podpisywać umowę  w gazowni  to mnie wyśmiali ze do domu  115m2  daje  piec do 14kw   i  ze taryfa w2  1200m3   na rok.


Jeste jeszcze Buderus Logamax GB072 (ta sama konstrukcja, co Junkers, inne sterowanie)  i Beretta Conica Green.

----------


## Elfir

Gazownia memu bratu, w bloku , gdzie jest piec tylko do CW  + kuchenka gazowa chcieli wtrynić dwu-miesięczny szacunek na 300 zł.
 A ja tyle nawet nie płacę za ogrzanie 160 m2 domu i zasobnika na miesiac.
To tak w kwesti orientowania się gazowni w nowoczesnych systemach grzewczych.

----------


## baxxterhp

Witam, czy ktoś z forumowiczów może się wypowiedzieć jakie są koszty PC - myślę, że tutaj pytanie bardziej do LIWKO i PYXIS

----------


## Pyxis

> Witam, czy ktoś z forumowiczów może się wypowiedzieć jakie są koszty PC - myślę, że tutaj pytanie bardziej do LIWKO i PYXIS


Ja za swoja dalem 3 lata temu ~17tys. Kolektor poziomy w granicach 7 tys zl wyszedl.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam, czy ktoś z forumowiczów może się wypowiedzieć jakie są koszty PC - myślę, że tutaj pytanie bardziej do LIWKO i PYXIS


Podstawowe pytanie,do jakiego domu,bo głównie od tego zależy koszt PC.

----------


## Liwko

> Witam, czy ktoś z forumowiczów może się wypowiedzieć jakie są koszty PC - myślę, że tutaj pytanie bardziej do LIWKO i PYXIS


Było taniej. Dzisiaj moja PC kosztuje 12,5 tyś. netto. Kolektor zależy jaki zrobisz. Kotłownia około 7tyś.

----------


## baxxterhp

jeśli chodzi o dom, to 170 m2 powierzchni użytkowej + 35 garaż, parter, pełne piętro + użytkowe poddasze. całość będzie ocieplona z zewnątrz 20 stro, posadzki 15 styrodurem, strop nad piętrem okolo 25 wełny, poddasze około 20-25 wełny.

Po przeczytaniu całego forum zostałem utwierdzony w przekonaniu, że podłogówka będzie w całym domu, ewentualnie w łazience będzie grzejnik ścienny z podłogówki, wentylacja mechaniczna, okna trzyszybowe

zastanawiam się nad ociepleniem posadzki w garażu

Interesuje mnie całkowity koszt (orientacyjny) PC, ile pompa, ile reszta materiałów i robocizna

----------


## plusfoto

Sama pompa to od 15 do 40K. Kotłownia 3 - 7K (zasobnik, rurki, pompki, naczynka i inne duperele), jak z robocizną do dorzuć jeszcze z 3K. Jak gruntówka to jeszcze DZ 7-20K.

----------


## ziemba30

Jeśli ogrzewanie podłogowe to ja zamontowałbym je tylko w dwóch miejscach: Łazienka i kuchnia.  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

ziemba - a jaki to miałoby sens tylko tam, prócz podrożenia kosztów instalacji?

----------


## animuss

> ziemba - a jaki to miałoby sens


Ja w lutym już wyłączyłem podłogówkę w tym sezonie mało się przydała.



> U mnie dopiero od 1 grudnia włączone OP ,do tego czasu ,pracowały grzejniki na niskiej temperaturze


Nie było sensu pompować tej wody.  :wink:

----------


## adam433

ja mam podłogówkę tylko w łazience.Bo w sumie nigdzie indziej mi nie było potrzebne ale jak tak teraz patrzę to może warto było się skusić na cały dół.

----------


## Pyxis

> ja mam podłogówkę tylko w łazience.Bo w sumie nigdzie indziej mi nie było potrzebne ale jak tak teraz patrzę to może warto było się skusić na cały dół.


I dol i gore. Swietna sprawa.

----------


## cieszynianka

> I dol i gore. Swietna sprawa.


Święta racja  :yes:

----------


## surgi22

Amen

----------


## DarDer

Witam serdecznie
Proszę o poradę- dom pow użytkowa 120m2 + 10m2 gosp ściany Eder + 20cm styropianu całość podłogówka ( projekt Jaworze3 ) na dole z łazienka podzielona i zrobione WC z umywalką i pralnia. Rodzina 2+2 .Gaz ziemny
1) zamontować piec gazowy jednofunkcyjny + zasobnik czy piec dwufunkcyjny może ze wskazaniem modelu  :roll eyes: 
2) Putin trzyma kurek z gazem w garści- chciałem zamontować dodatkowo kominek z płaszczem wodnym i podpiąć do podłogówki jak to widzicie 
Z góry dziękuję za podpowiedz z lekkim uzasadnieniem
pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

Póki nie zakręci mieszanie instalacji niepotrzebnie podraża koszty budowy małego domku.
Przy 500 m2 pow. mieszkania miałoby to sens.
Raczej rozważ przełączenie instalacji na prąd w przyszłosci. Dobra izolacja ścian, podłóg, dachu i prad wcale nie będzie drogim rozwiązaniem.

----------


## Pyxis

Jesli to w sumie niewielki domek, to w zupelnosci wystarczy kominek/koza bez plaszcza wodnego. Tanio, bardzo przyjemnie i jest awaryjne zrodlo ciepla. No chyba, ze masz zamiar uzywac tego kominka bardzo mocno do grzania, ale na dluzsza mete to "katorga".

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Witam serdecznie
> Proszę o poradę- dom pow użytkowa 120m2 + 10m2 gosp ściany Eder + 20cm styropianu całość podłogówka ( projekt Jaworze3 ) na dole z łazienka podzielona i zrobione WC z umywalką i pralnia. Rodzina 2+2 .Gaz ziemny
> 1) zamontować piec gazowy jednofunkcyjny + zasobnik czy piec dwufunkcyjny może ze wskazaniem modelu 
> 2) Putin trzyma kurek z gazem w garści- chciałem zamontować dodatkowo kominek z płaszczem wodnym i podpiąć do podłogówki jak to widzicie 
> Z góry dziękuję za podpowiedz z lekkim uzasadnieniem
> pozdrawiam


Ja mam takie rozwiązanie. Rewelacja!!! Ale kilka uwag.
Po pierwsze: musisz lubić palić w kominku, widok ognia i wszystko co się z tym wiąże musi sprawiać Ci przyjemność. Inaczej sobie odpuść.
Po drugie: jeśli na to lubisz to kup dobry wkład, żeby potem nie było że coś nie tak, że szyba czarna itd. (drewno sobie wszcześniej przygotuj na przykład)
Po trzecie: niech to zrobi ktoś sensowny, kto się na tym zna, dopasuje odpowiedni bufor, uwzgledni ilość ogrzewania podłogowego , sterownik itd. żeby nie było że po godzinie czy dwóch masz po paleniu.
Po czwarte: jak już w to pójdziesz to zrób sobie na kotłownię i kominek odzielny obieg elektryczny tak aby kotlownia i kominek ewentualnie zasiliś -elektrycznie z prądnicy lub ups-a, tak żeby nie było potem nieszcżęśćia jak nagle pródu nie będzie, daje to dotatkowy komfort że zawsze masz ciełpo w domu, nawet jak nie ma prądu.
A po piąte: policz to wszystko, dom masz nie duży, może lepiej zwykły kominek z rozprowadzeniem powietrza, dużo taniej niż PW. 
Ja mam piec Vaillant ekokomfort czy exlusiv (chyba już nie pamiętam, a nie chce mi się po fakturach szaukać), stojacy z wbudowanym zasobnikiem, ciepła woda tylko z pieca czyli z gazu. Można kombinować oddzielny zasobnik tak żeby woda była i z gazu i z kominka ale nie wiem czy to ma sens (koszty). Moc u Ciebie nie duża (mały dom).
POZDRO

----------


## kupiecjudex

Zastanów się tylko czy do 120m2 domu to się oplaca, no chyba że jesteś pasjonatem palenia, kominka widoku ognia idt (tak jak ja) to wtedy się nie zastanawiaj czy się to opłaca.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ogrzewanie podłogowe to śwetna rzecz. Ale nigdy gdy wykańczamy podlógę drewnem (drewno to izolator, przy podłogówce bardzej pracuje) wówczs to bez sensu, chyba że ktoś lubi porozsychane podłogi, odlejąjce się parkiety. 
Minus: jest bbawa wiercić w podłodze np. schody odbojnik, masakra, można to ominąć inaczej ala jest to poważne ograniczenie.

----------


## Elfir

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe to śwetna rzecz. Ale nigdy gdy wykańczamy podlógę drewnem (drewno to izolator, przy podłogówce bardzej pracuje) wówczs to bez sensu, chyba że ktoś lubi porozsychane podłogi, odlejąjce się parkiety. 
> Minus: jest bbawa wiercić w podłodze np. schody odbojnik, masakra, można to ominąć inaczej ala jest to poważne ograniczenie.


Nie powtarzaj mitów sprzed 30 lat.

----------


## plusfoto

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe to śwetna rzecz. Ale nigdy gdy wykańczamy podlógę drewnem (drewno to izolator, przy podłogówce bardzej pracuje) wówczs to bez sensu, chyba że ktoś lubi porozsychane podłogi, odlejąjce się parkiety.


A myślałem że prima aprylis już się skończył !!!!!!!! :big lol:

----------


## torecan

Z jednej strony może mity, ale nie łykajcie tak łatwo reklam i materiałów marketingowych firm produkujących panele (podłogi warstwowe). Nie nazywajmy tego parkietem, na ogrzewanie podłogowe nie położymy drewna litego, które jak kolega wcześniej napisał jest dobrym izolatorem i jest to najbardziej ekskluzywny rodzaj podłogi drewnianej.

----------


## Elfir

położymy bez problemów - np. w postaci małch deszczółek, jak w przemysłowym. Albo jako deskę wielowarstwową. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...iadaczy/page11
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-deski-parkiet

----------


## namira

położyć można wszystko i jak najbardziej pasuje tu określenie,że ,,jakoś to będzie działać"

----------


## Pyxis

Dobrze to bedzie dzialac. Jesli tak bardzo wierzysz - wbrew fizyce - w ogromny opor cieplny 1 czy 2 cm drewna (kontra 15-20cm styro pod posadzka), to sobie ociepl tym drewnem chalupe.

----------


## torecan

Deska wielowarstwowa to jest marketing. Albo coś jest deską albo nie, w naturze coś takiego jak deska wielowarstwowa nie występuje. Położyć można wszystko na podłogówkę, nawet lity parkiet dębowy 2 cm grubości, klient płaci, klient wymaga, nie mój cyrk, nie moje małpy – ale szkoda, że za pieniądze klienta.

----------


## Pyxis

Sa i odpowiednie technologie i ludzie chcy za ich zastosowanie zaplacic.
A tak swoja droga jesli juz musial bym wybierac, to wolal bym zrezygnowac z merbau na podlodze, niz z podlogowki.  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

W domach w zasadzie większośc rzeczy nie występuje w przyrodzie, wiec deska warstwowa nie bedzie specjalnie odbiegać technlogicznie od pozostałych materiałów  :big grin:

----------


## oliwkawawa

ja nie mam w mieszkaniu podłogówki a parkiet dębowy porozsychany, buu, chyba sąsiad na dole za mocno hajcuje  :big grin: 

oraz, są tacy co mają lite drewno na podłogówce i działa, nie "jakoś" ale bardzo dobrze  :smile:  cuda panie, cuda  :smile:

----------


## torecan

@oliwkawawa, takie cuda tylko w internecie na forach, pokaż mi taki dom  :smile: 
Jak to mówią, papier (klawiatura) wszystko przyjmie, ja rozmawiałem z wieloma parkieciarzami i żaden nie chciał dać gwarancji gdyby było ogrzewanie podłogowe. Gdybym zrobił podłogówkę i chciał mieć coś naturalnego na podłodze to bym położył granit, ale dom bez drewna na podłodze nie ma moim zdaniem przytulności, ciepła i uroku.

----------


## Elfir

ja mialam rozeschnięty parkiet przy kaloryferach  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> ja mialam rozeschnięty parkiet przy kaloryferach


I niech zgadnę, nie zasilasz ich temperaturą w okolicach 30 stopni taj jak podłogówki w dobrze ocieplonym domu, tylko dużo wyższą temperaturą?

----------


## plusfoto

> @oliwkawawa, takie cuda tylko w internecie na forach, pokaż mi taki dom 
> Jak to mówią, papier (klawiatura) wszystko przyjmie, ja rozmawiałem z wieloma parkieciarzami i żaden nie chciał dać gwarancji gdyby było ogrzewanie podłogowe. Gdybym zrobił podłogówkę i chciał mieć coś naturalnego na podłodze to bym położył granit, ale dom bez drewna na podłodze nie ma moim zdaniem przytulności, ciepła i uroku.


Zastanów się trochę- twoja podłoga latem jak słoneczko przyświeci będzie cieplejsza niz zimą przy włączonej podłogówce. Dopiero Ci parkiet to powykręca a parkieciarzy raczej w takim przypadku się zapytaj co spieprzyli przy robocie że tak się stało. Pierwsze słyszę aby parkiet był tak wrażliwy na temp. 24-26 st.

----------


## Elfir

> I niech zgadnę, nie zasilasz ich temperaturą w okolicach 30 stopni taj jak podłogówki w dobrze ocieplonym domu, tylko dużo wyższą temperaturą?


Jasnowidz  :wink:

----------


## DarDer

witam 
Przepraszam miałem trochę zajęć ale już pięknie dziękuję za przedstawione argumenty
pozdrawiam

----------


## M-M

Witajcie
Przebrnęłam przez cały wątek i efektem tego będzie instalacja OP w całym domu poza garażem (wcześniej chciałam tylko na parterze)  :smile: 
Mam pytanie dotyczące podłogi. Instalator OP wspominał że są już w produkcji deski lite dostosowane do tego typu ogrzewania. Czy ktoś z Was może to potwierdzić? Ewentualnie jakieś szczegóły? Jak jest z nadmiernym kurzeniem się?

----------


## plusfoto

> Witajcie
> Przebrnęłam przez cały wątek i efektem tego będzie instalacja OP w całym domu poza garażem (wcześniej chciałam tylko na parterze) 
> Mam pytanie dotyczące podłogi. Instalator OP wspominał że są już w produkcji deski lite dostosowane do tego typu ogrzewania. Czy ktoś z Was może to potwierdzić? Ewentualnie jakieś szczegóły? Jak jest z nadmiernym kurzeniem się?


Gdybyś przebrnął przez cały wątek to tego ostatniego pytania by nie było. :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe to fajny bajer ale pod kafle, a nie pod panele czy coś...


Kolejny mitoman. (skąd oni wszyscy wyłażą?)

Od pięciu lat mam wykładzinę dywanową na podłogówce. W sypialni nawet grubą, włochatą  :big tongue:

----------


## plusfoto

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe to fajny bajer ale pod kafle, a nie pod panele czy coś...


Jedna babcia drugiej babci powiedziała że sex szkodzi.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Kolejny mitoman. (skąd oni wszyscy wyłażą?)
> 
> Od pięciu lat mam wykładzinę dywanową na podłogówce. W sypialni nawet grubą, włochatą


ee tam, "takie cuda to tylko w internecie, na forach"  :wink:

----------


## M-M

> Gdybyś przebrnął przez cały wątek to tego ostatniego pytania by nie było.



Przebrnęłam. Z racji astmy chcę mieć jak najwięcej opinii, tym bardziej że elektrycy i tynkarza straszą tym nieszczęsnym kurzem, a to rodzi sporo wątpliwości Dodam tylko że będzie założona instalacja centralnego odkurzacza

----------


## Liwko

> Przebrnęłam. Z racji astmy chcę mieć jak najwięcej opinii, tym bardziej że elektrycy i tynkarza straszą tym nieszczęsnym kurzem, a to rodzi sporo wątpliwości Dodam tylko że będzie założona instalacja centralnego odkurzacza


Kurzu w domu z grzejnikami jest tyle samo co z podłogówką. Różnica polega na tym, że w domu z podłogówką ten kurz opada na podłogę, meble, a w domu z grzejnikami wiruje po pomieszczeniu. 
Radziłbym bardziej zastanowić się nad wentylacją mechaniczną z filtrami.

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Z racji astmy chcę mieć jak najwięcej opinii, tym bardziej że elektrycy i tynkarza straszą tym nieszczęsnym kurzem, a to rodzi sporo wątpliwości Dodam tylko że będzie założona instalacja centralnego odkurzacza


No bo oni są "fachofcy" od robienia kurzu !

----------


## M-M

Wentylacja mechaniczna będzie  :smile: 
Wiem, fachofcy..jednak jedni postraszą, drudzy postraszą i człowiek zaczyna mieć myślawę. 
Podsumowując decydujemy się na OP w całym domu (najwyżej będę częściej mopować  :tongue: )

----------


## Elfir

Mam wentylację mechaniczną z standardowym filtrem i widze różnicę w reakcjach alergicznych w domu a na dworze. Filtr specjalny dla alergików wyeliminowałby pewnie całkowicie kichanie w domu.

Drewniane dechy na podłogówkę robi firma "Marchewka" - http://www.stronywnetrza.pl/produkty...422,9_135.html

----------


## torecan

> Zastanów się trochę- twoja podłoga latem jak słoneczko przyświeci będzie cieplejsza niz zimą przy włączonej podłogówce. Dopiero Ci parkiet to powykręca a parkieciarzy raczej w takim przypadku się zapytaj co spieprzyli przy robocie że tak się stało. Pierwsze słyszę aby parkiet był tak wrażliwy na temp. 24-26 st.


Ja nie jestem parkieciarzem, a możesz mi dać namiar na kogoś z uprawnieniami kto położy mi parkiet lity dębowy do cyklinowania i lakierowania na podłogówkę i da mi na to gwarancję?

@Elfir, wszedłem na tę stronę, ale tam nie jest napisane co to za deska ani nic, więc to jest raczej tak zwana "deska" warstwowa. Taka "deska" warstwowa do parkietu litego do cyklinowania to jak maluch do Mercedesa.

----------


## Elfir

torecan - to decha lita z nawierconymi otworami od dołu zalanymi plastycznym niby-betonem, Marchewa pokazuje ten produkt na targach.

----------


## M-M

Podłogi piękne, ale cena to jakaś masakra

----------


## torecan

*Elfir* no to super, że jest w ogóle taki produkt, ja straciłem nadzieję po iluś nastu rozmowach z parkieciarzami.

----------


## plusfoto

> *Elfir* no to super, że jest w ogóle taki produkt, ja straciłem nadzieję po iluś nastu rozmowach z parkieciarzami.


Problem polega na zupełnie czymś innym - zresztą było o tym już i tu i w innych wątkach. Panuje ogólne przekonanie iż podłoga jak nie parzy w stopy to nie grzeje i dlatego parkieciarze dmuchają na zimne. W nowych systemach podłoga ma w okolicach 24 stopni a woda puszczona w rurki przy naprawdę dużym mrozie max 35-37 stopni. Takie temperatury nie są w stanie zaszkodzić. Ale jak ktoś ma coś sknocone i puszcza w obieg i 50 stopni to różne cuda mogą się potem dziać.

----------


## animuss

> Kurzu w domu z grzejnikami jest tyle samo co z podłogówką. Różnica polega na tym, że *w domu z podłogówką ten kurz opada na podłogę, meble, a w domu z grzejnikami wiruje po pomieszczeniu*. 
> Radziłbym bardziej zastanowić się nad wentylacją mechaniczną z filtrami.


Czyli mając same  grzejniki nie ma potrzeby wycierać mebli ,podłogi z kurzu  bo kurz wiruje po pomieszczeniu.  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Czyli mając same  grzejniki nie ma potrzeby wycierać mebli ,podłogi z kurzu  bo kurz wiruje po pomieszczeniu.


No pewnie, wszystko przefiltrują płuca użytkowników, dlatego trzeba zapraszać dużo gości  :smile:  tylko trzeba na wiry uważać  :smile:  :wink:

----------


## Bracianka

Abstrahując od kurzu i puchnących nóg (mnie puchną i tak, choć podłogówki nigdzie nie uświadczyłam...) proszę o wszelkie możliwe komentarze do tego:


Wyliczenia zrobione niby dla naszego projektu (Zięba MTM Styl) przez Purmo. Tam gdzie wpisany jest parkiet, powinny być panele. Czy 45 stopni na zasilaniu to nie za dużo?

----------


## plusfoto

> Czy 45 stopni na zasilaniu to nie za dużo?


To jakaś paranoja a nie za dużo.

----------


## Bracianka

Możesz napisać bardziej konkretnie?

----------


## Liwko

> Możesz napisać bardziej konkretnie?


Że kogoś pogięło!

----------


## Bracianka

Ludzie, kurcze, ja się na tym nie znam, dostałam wyliczenia od firmy, która się niby na tym zna, a Wy mi hasłami typu "kogoś pogięło" rzucacie. Te 45 st. to dużo, mało? A jak tak to dlaczego? Temperaturę niby można zmienić, ale mnie chodzi raczej, czy jest sens się w ogóle posiłkować  tymi wyliczeniami?

----------


## plusfoto

Standardowa temp zasilania dla podłogówki przy -20 to 33-37 stopni. max 45 to ma woda do k*ą*pieli.

----------


## Liwko

A czy poczytałaś choć trochę na ten temat? Wszędzie piszemy, że temperatura zasilania przy porządnie wykonanej podłogówce i dobrze ocieplonym domu dochodzi do 35 stopni, i to tylko w największe mrozy. 45 jest zdecydowanie za dużo! W tym miejscu należy zagęścić rurki.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Bracianka !

OK. Coś mi się wydaje, że firma która projektowała Ci podłogówkę nie popisała się
W normalnym / dobrze ocieplonym, szczelnym... / współczesnym domu, praktycznie nie puszcza się wody  w podłogówkę w wyższej temperaturze niż 35 stopni.
Poświęć .trochę czasu i przeczytaj tu na forum o podłogówce. Będziesz wiedział prawie tyle co Twój projektant. No, prawie.

----------


## asolt

> Bracianka !
> 
> OK. Coś mi się wydaje, że firma która projektowała Ci podłogówkę nie popisała się
> W normalnym / dobrze ocieplonym, szczelnym... / współczesnym domu, praktycznie nie puszcza się wody  w podłogówkę w wyższej temperaturze niż 35 stopni.


Tak sie konczy bezmyslne zaufanie (lub zwyczajna masówka) do programów wspomagających projektowanie.

----------


## Elfir

zamiast "pojektować " podłogówkę,  lepiej pogadać z instalatorem, który się specjalizuje w takich instalacjach. Bez rysunku projektowego pewnie zrobi ci to lepiej, niż bezmyślny program Purmo

----------


## plusfoto

Programy raczej bezmyślne nie są. Raczej niektórzy operatorzy tych programów. Ale tak się właśnie kończy myślenie niektórych (panie ale ja mam automat i musi być dobrze).

----------


## Bracianka

W tym właśnie problem, że czytałam, co piszecie, dlatego wolałam tu wstawić wyliczenia i zapytać o opinie, a Wy mi tu od razu, że bezmyślnie zaufałam. Jakbym bezmyślnie zaufała, to bym olała Wasze wpisy i zrobiła tak, jak mi napisali. Problem w tym, że dostałam to wyliczenie od ludzi, którzy teoretycznie się na tym znają i od firmy, która się tym zajmuje. Papier (forum) wszystko przyjmie, i równie dobrze mogę tak samo ufać Wam, co i ludziom, którzy to liczyli (czy programowi, który to liczył). Jakieś rady co zmienić, czy tylko krytyka?

BTW, dla mnie 45 st. do kąpieli, to ledwo letnio  :wink:

----------


## Pyxis

Do 45*C bys noge wlozyla i zaraz wyciagnela slodko syczac. Zmierz sobie kiedys wode podczas kapieli. Jak ma 40*C to jestes twarda.  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Purmo robi gratis ten projekt  :smile: 

A specjalizuje się w grzejnikach  :smile:  Na rurki chyba przeszedł niedawno.

----------


## Liwko

> BTW, dla mnie 45 st. do kąpieli, to ledwo letnio


Już to widzę  :big grin:

----------


## asolt

> W tym właśnie problem, że czytałam, co piszecie, dlatego wolałam tu wstawić wyliczenia i zapytać o opinie, a Wy mi tu od razu, że bezmyślnie zaufałam. Jakbym bezmyślnie zaufała, to bym olała Wasze wpisy i zrobiła tak, jak mi napisali. Problem w tym, że dostałam to wyliczenie od ludzi, którzy teoretycznie się na tym znają i od firmy, która się tym zajmuje. Papier (forum) wszystko przyjmie, i równie dobrze mogę tak samo ufać Wam, co i ludziom, którzy to liczyli (czy programowi, który to liczył). Jakieś rady co zmienić, czy tylko krytyka?
> 
> BTW, dla mnie 45 st. do kąpieli, to ledwo letnio


Czego w takim razie oczekujesz od fm?, w projekcie jest co zmienić ale musi byc wykonane powtórne przeliczenie wszystkich petli ogrzewania podłogowego. Zakładając ze obliczenia ozc są (jezeli są) wykonane dokładnie i rzetelnie. Inaczej mówiąc projekt od nowa. Na podstawie danych które przedstawiłaś nikt nie okresli zakresu zmian i nowych wyliczen.

----------


## Bracianka

> Do 45*C bys noge wlozyla i zaraz wyciagnela slodko syczac. Zmierz sobie kiedys wode podczas kapieli. Jak ma 40*C to jestes twarda.


Uwierz, dla mnie 45 stopni to naprawdę nie jest gorąca kąpiel  :wink:  

Z tego co widziałam tu na forum, to posty o podłogówce Purmo są nawet z 2004r., więc to nie jest takie nie dawno. 

Czyli w jednym zdaniu, olać to co mi projektant wraz z Purmo przysłali? Próbowaliśmy z mężem kiedyś bawić się programami do OZC, ale chyba jesteśmy niepełnosprytni jacyś... Nie bardzo nawet wiem, komu zlecić w okolicy takie wyliczenia, skoro firma która się tym zajmuje wg Was zrobiła to źle, a większość hydraulików (i to raczej z dobrymi opiniami) raczej odradzała nam podłogówkę na całości.

----------


## Elfir

bo to nie hydraulik jest od podłogówki.

----------


## cieszynianka

> ... większość hydraulików (i to raczej z dobrymi opiniami) raczej *odradzała nam podłogówkę na całości*.


A jakieś uzasadnienie podali czy tylko "bo tak"?

----------


## Bracianka

Myślę, że po prostu sami albo tego nie robili, albo nie wiedzieli jak zrobić. Większość oczywiście podnosiła argument spuchniętych nóg i kurzu. Podłogówka dobra dla nich była w łazience i w przedpokoju/ganku, w kuchni nie, bo się jedzenie od podłogi psuć będzie. Co nie zmienia faktu, że pewnie tradycyjnie centralne potrafią zrobić dobrze, albo bardzo dobrze. Teraz mamy hydraulika, który niby też się zdziwił, jak powiedzieliśmy, że chcemy na całości, ale po przemyśleniu i dokształceniu się zadzwonił, i przyznał nam rację.

----------


## autorus

kolega asolt robi podłogówkę, napisz do niego  :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Myślę, że po prostu *sami albo tego nie robili, albo nie wiedzieli jak zrobić.* Większość oczywiście podnosiła argument spuchniętych nóg i kurzu. Podłogówka dobra dla nich była w łazience i w przedpokoju/ganku, *w kuchni nie, bo się jedzenie od podłogi psuć będzie*. Co nie zmienia faktu, że pewnie tradycyjnie centralne potrafią zrobić dobrze, albo bardzo dobrze. Teraz mamy hydraulika, który niby też się zdziwił, jak powiedzieliśmy, że chcemy na całości, ale po przemyśleniu i dokształceniu się zadzwonił, i przyznał nam rację.


Myślę, że chyba nie wiedzieli jak to _ugryźć_. 
Tak głupiego argumentu, jak o psującym się jedzeniu jeszcze nie słyszałam  :jaw drop: 
Mnóstwo ludzi ma tylko podłogówkę :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3wka-a-zdrowie
Ja też nie mam żadnych kaloryferów (co prawda w sypialniach mamy ścienne), jedzenie się nie psuje, ani żadne plagi egipskie po domu z tego powodu nie hulają  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Uwierz, dla mnie 45 stopni to naprawdę nie jest gorąca kąpiel


Idziemy o zakład, że nie wejdziesz do takiej temperatury? 
Może ci się wydawać, że ta woda jest niebotycznie gorąca, ale zanurz w niej termometr pokojowy i się sama przekonaj. Obstawiam że kąpiesz się w temperaturze około 40 stopni.

----------


## Pyxis

> a większość hydraulików (i to raczej z dobrymi opiniami) raczej odradzała nam podłogówkę na całości.


Ciekawi mnie czyje to byly opinie.  :big grin: 

W wielu postach juz czytalem: Jesli teraz robil bym ogrzewanie, to wszedzie bylaby podlogowka.

----------


## Elfir

Stalowa Wola to przecież nie jest jakas pipidówka na Syberii. Skoro wiedza hydraulików jest na poziomie lat 70-tych, to jaki poziom prezentują inni wykonawcy?

----------


## bowess

> w kuchni nie, bo się jedzenie od podłogi psuć będzie


Że tak powiem - it made my day.  :big grin:

----------


## krzysztof5426

" A pociągi jak będą jeździć 40 km/h, to krowy w okolicy stracą mleko"

Ty weź skontaktuj się z asoltem / tu kilka wpisów wyżej / i on niech Ci policzy.

----------


## maggs1

> Stalowa Wola to przecież nie jest jakas pipidówka na Syberii. Skoro wiedza hydraulików jest na poziomie lat 70-tych, to jaki poziom prezentują inni wykonawcy?


No, może Syberia to to nie jest ale ...   :smile:  Ja mam podłogówkę w całym (prawie całym, nie licząc garażu i kotłowni) domu, ale jeszcze nie do końca przetestowana, ciepło będzie na pewno tylko zobaczymy jak z regulacją. pozdrowienia z CIEMNOGRODU  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## adamfcb

Mi asolt policzył i wykonał :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

Maggs, i kto Ci robił? Nie wiem, jak inni wykonawcy, bo jedni byli w zasadzie spod Warszawy, a drudzy z okolic Tarnobrzega  :wink:  Wstępnie hydraulik z Ostrowca  :wink:

----------


## skiercz

To chyba jednak zalezy od tego jak kto grzeje, ja podłogówki nie mam, cho żona chciała, ale obawiałem się kosztów i nie wiem jak dokładnie można sterowac temp. ale domyślam się, że przy tradycyjnym grzaniu teśc po prostu ma wygode jesli chce chłodniej to zakręca kaloryfery  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Maggs, i kto Ci robił? Nie wiem, jak inni wykonawcy, bo jedni byli w zasadzie spod Warszawy, a drudzy z okolic Tarnobrzega  Wstępnie hydraulik z Ostrowca


Napisałem Ci pw. Nie przesadzaj, wykonawców z Warszawy chcesz brać, to chyba odwrotnie działa  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bracianka

Też tak myślałam, ale wyszło, że nie  :wink:  Warszawiacy byli  tańsi  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> To chyba jednak zalezy od tego jak kto grzeje, ja podłogówki nie mam, cho żona chciała, ale obawiałem się kosztów i nie wiem jak dokładnie można sterowac temp. ale domyślam się, że przy tradycyjnym grzaniu teśc po prostu ma wygode jesli chce chłodniej to zakręca kaloryfery


Z podłogówką jeszcze większa wygoda bo sobie regulujesz wszystko w I sezonie a potem tylko ustawiasz temperaturę jaką chcesz mieć i finito. Żadnego zakręcania i odkręcania kaloryferów, piec sam sobie radzi  :smile:

----------


## tomex1717

Witam

----------


## Liwko

> Witam


Witoj  :big grin:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Purmo robi gratis ten projekt 
> 
> A specjalizuje się w grzejnikach  Na rurki chyba przeszedł niedawno.


A która firma ma największe doświadczenie w rurkach ? Bo widzę, że wszyscy zaczynają mieć w ofercie rurki, bo takie jest oczekiwanie rynku i można zarobić na produkcji... niezłe...

----------


## Elfir

Wykonawcza a nie produkująca.
Tylko wykonawca wie, który system się sprawdza. I jak nalezy go kłaść.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Wykonawcza a nie produkująca.
> Tylko wykonawca wie, który system się sprawdza. I jak nalezy go kłaść.


To już zauważyłem, każdy monter ma swój ulubiony materiał i każdy wg niego się sprawdza.
Ja bym chciał na PEX i widzę, że nie każdemu monterowi ten materiał podchodzi.
Nie wiem, może nie zainwestowali w sprzęt do kalibracji i zaciskania ?
Są tacy co lubują się w PE zgrzewanym pod podłogą....

----------


## Elfir

rany, skąd wy wygrzebujecie tych instalatorów? Ze stanowisk archeologicznych? Zaden z którym rozmawiałam nie probował mnie nakłaniać na grzejniki, nie gadał o chorobach układu krązenia, a z materiałów tylko PEX z jednego kawałka wchodził w rachubę. Co najwyżej próbowali forsowac firmę produkująca elementy (ja trafiłam na wielbiciela Tece)
Jedyne czego się obawiali to za małego (ich zdaniem) kotła, bo nie mieli doswiadczenia w domach bardzo energooszczędnych.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Żaden z którym rozmawiałam nie próbował mnie nakłaniać na grzejniki, nie gadał o chorobach układu krążenia, a z materiałów tylko PEX z jednego kawałka wchodził w rachubę. Co najwyżej próbowali forsować firmę produkująca elementy (ja trafiłam na wielbiciela Tece)
> Jedyne czego się obawiali to za małego (ich zdaniem) kotła, bo nie mieli doświadczenia w domach bardzo energooszczędnych.


Jeden chłopak lubuje się w zgrzewanym PP, pexa nie poleca bo to najdroższy materiał... drugi poleca "Pexa" firmy Tweetop, bo to taki tani mercedes chiński... trzeci Tece.... Viessmann robi wiadomo na Vipexie... co do obliczeń podłogówki to tylko Viessmann to wykona, reszta monterów dobiera rozstaw rurek standardowo wg własnego doświadczenia... w strefach brzegowych gęściej... działać będzie

----------


## asolt

> co do obliczeń podłogówki to tylko Viessmann to wykona, reszta monterów dobiera rozstaw rurek standardowo wg własnego doświadczenia... w strefach brzegowych gęściej... działać będzie


Na kogo ty trafiasz?, jak ja jak wchodzę na budowe to zawsze z obliczeniami ozc (moimi), projektem podłogówki (moim) projektem wentyjalcji (tez moim) projektem cwu i cyrkulacji cwu (tez moim). Zbyt duze nadzieje pokładasz w Viessmanie, a ja nigdy nie wdziałem ich obliczen ozc (oni nie wykonują tych obliczeń, z tego tez powodu ich projekty podłogówki nie są zbyt dokładne. Nie mozna generalizować ze tylko Viessman wykonuje jak nalezy a cała reszta to tacy analfabeci projektowi i dobierają rozstawy rur i  nastawy rotametrów na tzw oko.

----------


## Elfir

Jesli chodzi o rury, to ja akurat stawiałam na polską firmę (ok, polską do pewnego monetu) Wavina, o co mój instalator, który miał chody w hurtowni Tece był bardzo obrażony.  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Na kogo ty trafiasz?, .


Trafiam na działalność jednoosobową. A chciałbym dostać obliczenia na papierze.




> Zbyt duże nadzieje pokładasz w Viessmanie, a ja nigdy nie wdziałem ich obliczen ozc (oni nie wykonują tych obliczeń, z tego tez powodu ich projekty podłogówki nie są zbyt dokładne. 
> .


Jedyni pokazali mi przykładowy projekt.

Ale jutro mam jeszcze spotkanie z kolejnym hydraulikiem, zobaczę co on powie  :cool:

----------


## piotrek0m

Na fotce rura PEX... ta po lewej to TECE, ta po prawej to Wafin... 



TECE ma grubszą ściankę. Czy ma to jakieś przełożenie na wytrzymałość, promień gięcia itp? Bo amatorowi wydaje się że grusza = wytrzymalsza ...

----------


## Elfir

to samo marudził mi instalator. Tyle, że ja nie zamierzałam po rurkach deptać. 
Producentów renomowanych jest na rynku kilku, tylko TEce ma takie grube rury. A jakoś nie słychać skarg na masowe pękanie instalacji.

----------


## asolt

> Na fotce rura PEX... ta po lewej to TECE, ta po prawej to Wafin... 
> 
> 
> 
> TECE ma grubszą ściankę. Czy ma to jakieś przełożenie na wytrzymałość, promień gięcia itp? Bo amatorowi wydaje się że grusza = wytrzymalsza ...


Ktos z fm kiedys zrobił proby cisnieniowe róznych producentów pexów, wyniki były dosc ciekawe, markowe wyroby : tece, wavin, herz rozrywały sie przy 150-160 atm, no name czyli chinszczyzna przy ok 80 atm, dla przypomnienia w instalacji jest to ok 1,5 atm

----------


## Pyxis

Taka proba to tylko jeden z wielu parametrow skladajacych sie na ogolne pojecie "jakosci" danego wyrobu, ale nawet taki wynik daje do myslenia.
Jesli w instalacji mamy 1,5 atm, to zalejmy w posadzce waz ogrodowy. On wytrzymuje spokojnie 10 atm, wiec zapas jest ogromny.  :smile:

----------


## autorus

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:   wąż ogrodowy  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:   a maiłem dziś kiepski humor

----------


## Szymoniak

dzięki za info o tym wężu - ciekawe rozw2iązanie. :big grin:

----------


## Pyxis

Hehe.... ma nadzieje, ze ironia mojej wypowiedzi jest jasna i nikt sobie weza orodowewgo jako podlogowki nie zafunduje.  :wink:

----------


## autorus

kurcze  to był żart? 

A ja już w castoramie kupiłem 2km przewodu  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

Z mojego zorientowania się co do tematu wynika, że podczas zalewnia posadzki rurki muszą być wypełnione wodą lub powietrzem, wówczas w razie przedziurawienia spadnie ciśnienie, to oczywiste, ale słyszałem / czytałem, że niektórzy majstrowie *kołkują styropian do posadzki*, żeby się nie unosił podczas zalewania... albo, żeby np. przeciąg nie poprzenosił ułożonych płyt.... ale dziurawić izolację z papy to jakiś absurd! Jak jednak uchronić się przed tym zjawiskiem - pianką montażową przykleić od spodu i obciążyć niech zastygnie? Jakąś siatkę dać dodatkowo od góry?

----------


## Elfir

nie mieć izolacji z papy  :smile:

----------


## modena

> Z mojego zorientowania się co do tematu wynika, że podczas zalewnia posadzki rurki muszą być wypełnione wodą lub powietrzem, wówczas w razie przedziurawienia spadnie ciśnienie, to oczywiste, ale słyszałem / czytałem, że niektórzy majstrowie *kołkują styropian do posadzki*, żeby się nie unosił podczas zalewania...


  :big lol:   :big grin: 
Piotrek0m  my kleiliśmy   klejem do styropianu ( niektórzy stosują pianki montażowe ) .Nic się nie unosi  jak na razie  :wink:    Rurki leżą i czekają na wylewkę .  Dawaliśmy styropian  warstwami 5+5+ 10  .Była to  najcięższa robota na naszej budowie a niby styropian taki lekki  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> Z mojego zorientowania się co do tematu wynika, że podczas zalewnia posadzki rurki muszą być wypełnione wodą lub powietrzem, wówczas w razie przedziurawienia spadnie ciśnienie, to oczywiste, ale słyszałem / czytałem, że niektórzy majstrowie *kołkują styropian do posadzki*, żeby się nie unosił podczas zalewania... albo, żeby np. przeciąg nie poprzenosił ułożonych płyt.... ale dziurawić izolację z papy to jakiś absurd! Jak jednak uchronić się przed tym zjawiskiem - pianką montażową przykleić od spodu i obciążyć niech zastygnie? Jakąś siatkę dać dodatkowo od góry?


Jakie zabawne teksty piszecie  :smile: 
Jeśli ten styropian się uniesie pod wpływem zalewania posadzki to po co on tam jest? wylewka ma szczelnie "otulić" rurki i nie przedostać się pomiędzy płyty, ani pod nie! w ten sposób utworzą się mostki cieplne pomiędzy posadzką właściwą, a chudziakiem.
Styropian układa się w ten sposób aby był sztywno wsparty pomiędzy przegrody, otoczone listwą dylatacyjną, nic nie ma prawa się unieść, a zwianie płyt przez przeciąg jest..... śmieszne.
Rurki jak najbardziej wypełnia się wodą, odpowietrza i najlepiej dać ciśnienie 2-3 atm więcej niż pracuje układ, rurki przymocowane do płyt styropianowych przy pomocy spinek dobrze się trzymają i dodatkowo ciężarem dociskają styropian.
Niektórzy preferują inni nie, ale ja dałem siatkę zbrojeniową, a do wylewki włókna polipropylenowe.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Ja będę stosował styropian od razu z folią.  Ale co tam się ma podnosić to nie wiem.

----------


## Pyxis

> wylewka ma szczelnie "otulić" rurki i nie przedostać się pomiędzy płyty, ani pod nie! w ten sposób utworzą się mostki cieplne pomiędzy posadzką właściwą, a chudziakiem.


Widziales kiedys konsystencje takiego betonu z miksokreta?

----------


## CityMatic

> Widziales kiedys konsystencje takiego betonu z miksokreta?


A widziałeś kiedyś źle dobraną konsystencję wylewki z miksokreta do podłogówki?

Jeśli myślisz, że wylewka z miksokreta ma konsystencje taką sama do wszystkich powierzchni to jesteś w błędzie a jeśli masz zrobioną posadzkę o konsystencji mokrego piasku na swojej podłogówce to duża jej cześć nie pracuje prawidłowo a firma która to robiła nie ma bladego pojęcia o ogrzewaniu podłogowym - powietrze jest izolatorem, i ciepło nie jest prawidłowo oddawane przez rurki do posadzki.
Skład mieszanki posadzki pod ogrzewanie podłogowe jest ustalony poprzez odpowiednie proporcje piasku o odpowiedniej wielkości ziarna, wody, cementu i dodatków uplastyczniających.

----------


## autorus

Tutaj kolega teka mógłby się wypowiedzieć.  Wszak trzask tych m2 w pyte.

----------


## Pyxis

> a jeśli masz zrobioną posadzkę o konsystencji mokrego piasku na swojej podłogówce to duża jej cześć nie pracuje prawidłowo a firma która to robiła nie ma bladego pojęcia o ogrzewaniu podłogowym


Musze Cie zmartwic. Konsystencja u mnie byla "polsucha". Nic tam nie mialo prawa "plywac" i trzeci sezon spisuje sie swietnie. Nie wiem o jakim powierzu piszesz (bo mam nadzieje, ze nie o tym ktore mialoby sie gdzies w posadzce gromadzic), ale chyba nie masz zbytnio doswiadczenia w tego typu pracach.  :big grin: 

Reasumujac - jesli zleci sie zrobienie wylewki firmie majacej blade pojecie o tej pracy, to nic nie bedzie nigdzie "plywalo". Zaden styro nie bedzie sie unosil ani rurki.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Jakie zabawne teksty piszecie


To co piszę to nie jest mój wymysł, tylko wynik* rozmów z instalatorami* ! Jeżeli jakiś instalator mówi, że tak robi, to najwyraźniej tak robi i to nie on jeden w Polsce... Znaczy, że sporo nieświadomych klientów ma podziurawioną izolację pod chudziakiem, albo niewłaściwą dobraną mieszankę, albo wlaną pod płyty styropianowe. 

Czyli można wykonać takie warstwy:
1) chudziak pokryć np. dysperbitem - niekonieczne, ale nie zaszkodzi, a przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych chyba wskazane
2) na to warstwa papy termozgrzewalnej wywiniętej na ściany - zamiast papy można dać grubą folię, ale papa stanowi lepszą izolacja i jest wytrzymalsza
3) na to styropian twardy np. XPS - można go przykleić do papy dysperbitem, pianką lub klejem 
4) wszelkie szczeliny, przestrzenie z peszlami wypełnić pianką
5) następnie styropian EPS - podobnie można go przykleić
6) na to folia z niezbędnymi zakładkami i dylatacjami
7) na to rurki i wylewka o odpowiedniej konsystencji

I powinno być prawie idealnie ?

----------


## fenix2

> Taka proba to tylko jeden z wielu parametrow skladajacych sie na ogolne pojecie "jakosci" danego wyrobu, ale nawet taki wynik daje do myslenia.
> Jesli w instalacji mamy 1,5 atm, to zalejmy w posadzce waz ogrodowy. On wytrzymuje spokojnie 10 atm, wiec zapas jest ogromny.


Ale musi być koniecznie zbrojony wąż ogrodowy.  :tongue:

----------


## modena

> 3) na to styropian twardy np. XPS - można go przykleić do papy dysperbitem, pianką lub klejem 
> 5) następnie styropian EPS - podobnie można go przykleić


Przy styropianie Xps  na podłogę zbankrutujesz  :wink:  

U nas na papę daliśmy folię budowlaną  (żeby przypadkiem papa nie zeżarła styropianu :wink: )
na to kładliśmy styropian 5cm( eps100)   potem już kleiliśmy kolejne  warstwy jedne do drugich .   W garażu eps200 parking .
Pan od wylewek polecał na spód dać cieńszy styropian który dognie się do nierówności a na wierzch daliśmy  grubszy ( który już tak łatwo się nie dogina)
potwierdzenie  tej tezy znaleźliśmy też w DIN 18560-2:  na stronie 147 
https://www.google.pl/#q=din+18560-2

----------


## autorus

Mi kolega teka zaproponował aby zewnętrzna warstwa styropianu była od razu z foli. Są takie wynalazki. Mają 3cm    
Grubości.  Chodzi pewnie o to ze jak potem luźno położyć srebrna folie i rurki juz przyczepisz żeby Ci to się nie poodczepialo podczas robienia wylewki.

----------


## Elfir

Tak, tylko te wynalzaki są 5 razy droższe od kupowanych osobno

----------


## piotrek0m

Słyszałem / czytałem, że bywają przypadki iż styropian pod podłogą "się zgniata" pod ciężarem wylewki i w trakcie użytkowania podłoga siada, co powoduje, że pojawia się szczelina pomiędzy podłogą a np. cokolikiem... dlatego lepiej jest zastosować twardy styropian XPS.

----------


## plusfoto

> Słyszałem / czytałem, że bywają przypadki iż styropian pod podłogą "się zgniata" pod ciężarem wylewki i w trakcie użytkowania podłoga siada, co powoduje, że pojawia się szczelina pomiędzy podłogą a np. cokolikiem... dlatego lepiej jest zastosować twardy styropian XPS.


Takie cuda tylko w ERZE. Podłoga siada bo ktoś włożył byle jaki styropian n.p fasadowy albo zaoszczędził na zagęszczeniu pod bo szkoda było kasy na zagęszczarkę.

----------


## autorus

Faktycznie. Ja akurat mam tylko ok 70m2.  Wiec da się przeżyć.  1m2 po ok 12.5zl da nam ok 900zl.

----------


## Bogumila89

ja wgl nie mam czegoś takiego i jakoś nie narzekam  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> ja wgl nie mam czegoś takiego i jakoś nie narzekam


To znaczy czego? :bash:

----------


## autorus

Moim zdaniem kolega chciał powiedzieć ze nie miał styropianu od razu z na klejona folia. Ale powiedział tak skrótowo ze trzeba się wczytać  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> To znaczy czego?


Zobacz datę rejestracji, ilość postów i stopkę.

----------


## Bepo

Planujemy podłogówkę w domu, mam pytanie z tym związane, nieco odbiegające od dyskusji powyżej  :smile:  Czy na podłogówkę można kłaść panele? Z marzeniami o drewnianej podłodze już się pożegnałam(ach legary i właściwości termoizolacyjne drewna  :sad:  ), na dole dałam się przekonać ukochanemu do całkiem fajnych płytek, ale na poddaszu koniecznie chcę panele. Czy przy klasie ścieralności AC4 jest sens kłaść ogrzewanie podłogowe? Albo inaczej... czy jest sens kłaść panele?

----------


## Pyxis

Ja mam 75% podlog w panelach. Ciepo jak w uchu. Temperatura zasilania podlogi w granicach 30*C.

----------


## autorus

Oczywiście ze jest sens. Sam tak będę robił.

----------


## oliwkawawa

U nas drewno na 90mkw...... ehh, no trudno, najwyżej rękawiczki i czapkę założę  :big grin:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Ja mam 75% podlog w panelach. Ciepo jak w uchu. Temperatura zasilania podlogi w granicach 30*C.


taaak, taaak, na forach to różne rzeczy można napisać....  :wink:

----------


## Pyxis

> taaak, taaak, na forach to różne rzeczy można napisać....


Musial bym miec naprawde dobra pamiec, zeby sie przy 10k postow w matactwach nie pogubic. Wygodniej chyba pisac prawde.  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Z mojej strony to była ironia  :smile:  Bo ktoś tu pisał niedawno, że jak ktoś ma drewno na podłogówce i ciepło w domu, przy niskim zasilaniu, to na pewno bajki opowiada... albo nie istnieje  :smile:

----------


## autorus

> Musial bym miec naprawde dobra pamiec, zeby sie przy 10k postow w matactwach nie pogubic. Wygodniej chyba pisac prawde.


Święta racja   :smile:  

Apel i przypomnienie do forumowiczów.:

Zanim zaczniesz ściemniać pamiętaj , ktoś za 10 lat wyciągnie twojego posta i będzie ci bardzo głupio.  :eek:

----------


## asolt

> Z mojej strony to była ironia  Bo ktoś tu pisał niedawno, że jak ktoś ma drewno na podłogówce i ciepło w domu, przy niskim zasilaniu, to na pewno bajki opowiada... albo nie istnieje


Coraz wiecej projektuje podłogówek pod parkiet, a panele to juz standard. Skoro komus potrzebne są projekty na takie wykonczenia podłóg to znaczy ze są równiez takie realizacje. Oczywiscie drewno lite lub warstwowe ma swoje wymagania ale to nie znaczy ze nie mozna go stosowac do podłogówki

----------


## Liwko

> Coraz wiecej projektuje podłogówek pod parkiet, a panele to juz standard. Skoro komus potrzebne są projekty na takie wykonczenia podłóg to znaczy ze są równiez takie realizacje. Oczywiscie drewno lite lub warstwowe ma swoje wymagania ale to nie znaczy ze nie mozna go stosowac do podłogówki


Byłem u kolegi, który ma podłogówkę pod parkietem i spisuje się bardzo dobrze. Żałuje tylko, że nie zrobił podłogówki w całym domu (jak większość)

----------


## oliwkawawa

Znam kilka osób które mają drewno lite na podłogówce, i to bez żadnego projektu. W domu jest ciepło, czasem nawet za ciepło :wink:  To nie jest problem. Z tego co czytam i obserwuję problemem jest utrzymanie drewna w dobrej kondycji i dbanie o nie. Drewno nie lubi zbyt wysokich temperatur, wahań, to samo z wilgotnością. i wtedy się rozsycha. Przestałam się tym zamartwiać kiedy to przyjrzałam się naszemu parkietowi po 5 latach użytkowania, BEZ ogrzewania podłogowego. Wygląda kiepsko. Więc czy to z podłogówką czy bez, drewno się zniszczy jeśli o nie nie zadbamy....

----------


## plusfoto

> BEZ ogrzewania podłogowego. Wygląda kiepsko. Więc czy to z podłogówką czy bez, drewno się zniszczy jeśli o nie nie zadbamy....


Zaraz będzie ogólne zdziwienie. Jak to tyle poszło kasy na parkiet czy deski i jeszcze trzeba o to dbać? Co roku czy co kilka lat jeszcze do tego dokładać? :wink:  To tak jak z aparatami. Do dziś pamiętam klientkę. Kupiła aparat za 2,5K. Oczywiście zdjęcia z podróży życia wyszły jakie wyszły a na koniec dyskusji stwierdziła: Panie ja wydałam tyle kasy na automat i g......o mnie to obchodzi ale wszystkie zdjęcia mają być dobre.

----------


## Liwko

> Zaraz będzie ogólne zdziwienie. Jak to tyle poszło kasy na parkiet czy deski i jeszcze trzeba o to dbać? Co roku czy co kilka lat jeszcze do tego dokładać? To tak jak z aparatami. Do dziś pamiętam klientkę. Kupiła aparat za 2,5K. Oczywiście zdjęcia z podróży życia wyszły jakie wyszły a na koniec dyskusji stwierdziła: Panie ja wydałam tyle kasy na automat i g......o mnie to obchodzi ale wszystkie zdjęcia mają być dobre.


Trzeba było jej powiedzieć, że niech teraz idzie z pretensjami do fryzjera i do kosmetyczki  :big grin:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Zaraz będzie ogólne zdziwienie. Jak to tyle poszło kasy na parkiet czy deski i jeszcze trzeba o to dbać? Co roku czy co kilka lat jeszcze do tego dokładać? To tak jak z aparatami. Do dziś pamiętam klientkę. Kupiła aparat za 2,5K. Oczywiście zdjęcia z podróży życia wyszły jakie wyszły a na koniec dyskusji stwierdziła: Panie ja wydałam tyle kasy na automat i g......o mnie to obchodzi ale wszystkie zdjęcia mają być dobre.



 :big grin:

----------


## Pyxis

> Oczywiście zdjęcia z podróży życia wyszły jakie wyszły


Bo zdjecie robi fotograf a nie (drogi) sprzet. Sprzet to tylko narzedzie. Jak fotograf nie ma pomyslu i umiejetnosci, to nawet EOS 1D z "L-ka" nie da rady. Niektorym dobre zdjecia wychodza nawet "pinholem" z pudelek po butach.  :smile:

----------


## Bepo

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, marzenie o piętrze w panelach i podłogówce uratowane  :wink:  Oglądałam ostatnio filmik z Muratora o drewnie na ogrzewaniu podłogowym- ekspert stwierdził, że utrata ciepła przy parkiecie drewnianym(zależy od jego grubości) to nawet 10 stopni. Czy z panelami też macie takie doświadczenia? Oznaczenia na paczkach paneli niewiele mi jeszcze mówią...

----------


## piotrek0m

Zasada mówi, że opór cieplny (R) o wartości 0,1 m2 K/W powoduje stratę ciepła w pomieszczeniu o 4 oC.
dla drewna o grubości 14mm,   R= 0,12 m2K/M
Dla pianki i foli (pod panel )  R=0,05 m2 k/W
Łącznie R= 0,17 m2 k/W, co oznacza że strata ciepła będzie wynosić 6,8°C.
Aby zastosowane ogrzewanie podłogowe było efektywne, współczynnik R dla materiałów podłogowych nie może przekraczać 0,17 m2K/W

----------


## Pyxis

Wybacz, ale jak dla mnie, to co napisales to wyglada jak sny chorego.  :smile: 

Mozesz napisac co Ty wogole liczysz? Co to jest "strata ciepla" w Twoich obliczeniach?


PS.
Eureka! Przetlumaczylem to z Polskiego na nasze i wyszlo mi, ze starasz sie podac roznice temperatury wylewki i pomieszczenia ("strata ciepla"?).  :smile: 
Przy parametrach drewna i pianki ktore podales i delce 6,8K moc oddawana przez m2 podlogi bedzie na poziomie 40W. O to chodzilo, bo jakos brakuje mi u Ciebie zakladanej mocy podlogi?

----------


## sebastek09

A te panele macie klejone, czy pływające? A jak pływające to jaki podkład?

----------


## Pyxis

Ja mam plywajace. Podlkad IzoFloor i jeszcze jakies plyty prasowane na parterze, bo musialem poziom z plytkami wyrownac.

----------


## piotrek0m

Jeszcze trochę o rurkach - każdy instalator ma swój "ulubiony" materiał. Ulubiony w tym sensie, że z danym producentem współpracuje i od niego ma gratisy, długopisy i plecaki... Ten ot *TECE* zachwala, że rurki mają  grubą ściankę - a wiadomo, że jak gruba to wytrzymała. Monter od *SANHA* twierdzi, że w systemie TECE stosowany jest zewnętrzny pierścień, który przecież może pęknąć... To wszystko to niemieckie produkty  :tongue: . Więc podejrzewam,  że wszystko jedno co wybierze inwestor, byleby monter w tym czuł się pewnie i miał dedykowany osprzęt no i doświadczenie...

----------


## epterode

Witam jestem na etapie kupna piecyka  Junkers Cerapur Smart   i doboru komina  do niego co polecacie.

Zastanawiam się  nad Rondo Plus +W/90  8mb    i do niego dać rurę nierdzewną  i palić w nim  gazem ?  Będzie to  działać jak przy rurze dwuściennej?
W razie czego mam zawsze opcje przejścia na ekogroszek   tylko czy 16cm to nie za mało? przy gazie ok  ale czy piecu w razie czego ?

Pełna podłogówka.

Rondo Plus 16+W 8mb
1szt pakiet start R+P 16+W/90  6m
6szt Pustak rondo plus 12/16 +W
6szt Rura ceramiczna R.P 16
2mb wełna mineralna Rondo Plus 16

----------


## piotrek0m

Szok.
Jestem zszokowany tym jak bardzo projekt ogrzewania podłogowego zamówiony w profesjonalnej firmie projektowej rożni się od tego co chcieli  wykonać instalatorzy. 
Przykłady:
- salon z kuchnią ok 45 m2 - projekt zakłada 5 pętli o długości ok 70 mb każda - instalatorzy  wykonaliby 3 pętle 
- pokoje na piętrze ok 20 m2 - projekt zakłada 4 pętle o długości ok 45 mb każda - instalatorzy  wykonaliby 1 pętle
- małe pokoje ok 15 m2 - projekt zakłada 2 pętle o długości ok 45 mb każda - instalatorzy  daliby 1 pętle
Rozstaw rurek w projekcie w każdym pomieszczeniu wynosi 10 cm, nie ma informacji o strefach brzegowych...

Pytanie więc takie... czy instalacja grzewcza wykonana przez typowego instalatora - na oko - działałaby równie skutecznie?
Czy może to biuro projektowe przesadza .... ?

----------


## fotohobby

Co to za "projekt" skoro wszędzie zakłada się ten sam, maksymalnie zagęszczony rozstaw ?
Przeciez takie coś mozna z długopisemi kartka papieru w kwadrans stworzyć ... 
Czy wszystkie pomieszczenia maja takie same straty, takie same wykończenie podlogi, że wszędzie jest po dziesięć cm ?
Te pomieszczenia 20m2..  I cztery pętle po 45m i jedna (jak dluga?) to ekstrema. Pewnie powinno wyjsc gdzieś pośrodku -  2x75m ?
Czy ta firma chce Ci też sprzedac materiały ?
Bo zageszczenie 10cm, wiecej pętli,to wiecej rur, większe rozdzielacze -  i wiecej pieniażków wpadnie z narzutu na materiały.

----------


## Liwko

Mają projekt cię oskubać  :big grin:

----------


## plusfoto

Napisz co to za profesjonalne biuro co by inni się nie wpuścili w kanał. U mnie salon z kuchnią ma ponad 50 m2 i mam trzy pętle a rozstaw 30cm. Na cały dom po podłogach około 200 m2 1100m rurki i 14 pętli w tym dwie do drabinek.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Te pomieszczenia 20m2..  I cztery pętle po 45m i jedna (jak dluga?) to ekstrema. Pewnie powinno wyjsc gdzieś pośrodku -  2x75m ?
> Czy ta firma chce Ci też sprzedac materiały ?
> Bo zagęszczenie 10cm, wiecej pętli,to wiecej rur, większe rozdzielacze -  i więcej pieniążków wpadnie z narzutu na materiały.


Nie, to jest firma projektowa, wykonująca projekty instalacji grzewczych, wentylacyjnych, pomp ciepła, kolektorów i klimatyzacji, działa od 1990 roku. 
Nie chce więc mi nic sprzedać.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Napisz co to za profesjonalne biuro co by inni się nie wpuścili w kanał. U mnie salon z kuchnią ma ponad 50 m2 i mam trzy pętle a rozstaw 30cm. Na cały dom po podłogach około 200 m2 1100m rurki i 14 pętli w tym dwie do drabinek.


No właśnie się dziwię... biuro z licznymi referencjami, wykonujące projekty dla rożnych instytucji, firm i prywatnych inwestorów... 

U Ciebie na cały dom 200 m poszło 1100 m rurki i 14 pętli - widzę że u mnie dla powierzchni ogrzewanej podłogowo 250 m2 zaprojektowali 25 pętli (!!!) i potrzeba 600 m rurki więcej niż u Ciebie...

Pomijając kwestie ilości materiałów, czy takie gęste pętle mogą mieć jakąś korzyść ? Nie wiem może  niższe zużycie gazu? Niższa temperatura wody grzewczej ?

----------


## Liwko

> Pomijając kwestie ilości materiałów, czy takie gęste pętle mogą mieć jakąś korzyść ? Nie wiem może  niższe zużycie gazu? Niższa temperatura wody grzewczej ?


Owszem, będziesz mógł to zasilać niższą temperaturą, ale... Będziesz potrzebował mocniejszej pompki obiegowej i wzrosną opory ponieważ część pętli będziesz musiał mocno przydławić. 
To nie jest projekt, to jest fuszerka.

Ps. Czy to nie firma na N ?

----------


## fotohobby

Nie, bo temperaturę wody grzewczej i tak determinuje jedno pomieszczenie, najczęściej łazienka.

To,co chcą Ci sprzedać wstyd nazwać projektem, tak robią (co 10cm) instalatorzy, jak nie ma projektu właśnie.

----------


## Pyxis

I w 99,9% przypadkow dziala to swietnie z PCi  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

No to świetnie ... co mogę zrobić, o co np. zapytać tę firmę projektową? 
A jakie są plusy i minusy tak gęsto rozmieszczonej instalacji? Opartej na tylu obwodach?
Pomijając cenę większej liczby materiałów...

----------


## Pyxis

Projekt przydaje sie, jesli masz pomieszczenie czy czesc domu o nietypowo duzym zapotrzebowaniu na cieplo (salon ze szkana sciana albo wykusz + wiezyczka). W typowym domu zadnych cudow i polepszenia dzialania instalacji nie zobaczysz. Nie bedziesz po prostu w stanie tego zauwazyc.

Plusem jest nizsza temperatura zasilania PCi, co przeklada sie na oszczednosci ktore w okresie jej eksploatacji na pewno przebija ewntualne wieksze koszty instalacji (dlaczego zawsze zakladamy, ze instalacjia z projektu bedzie tansza w wykonaniu?  :wink: ).

BTW: Przy wiekszej ilosci petli opory na GZ beda MNIEJSZE niz w instalacji z mniejsza iloscia petli, wiec prosze nie mieszac do tego jakiejs mocniejszej pompki obiegowej na GZ.  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Różnica w rozstawie 10-20cm w pomieszczeniach o niskim zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło (sypialnie, kuchnia) nie ma ŻADNEGO wpływu na temperaturę zasilania instalacji.
Musiałbys wspomóc pomieszczenie o największym wskażniku W/m2 (najczęściej łazienkę grzaną do 23°C) ogrzewaniem ściennym, żeby wykorzystać zagęszczenie do 10cm w innych pomieszczeniach.
A przy gazie, różnica w sprawności kotła pracujacego z temperaturą 30°C, a 40°C to  około 1%.

----------


## fotohobby

> I w 99,9% przypadkow dziala to swietnie z PCi


A co ci da zagęszczenie rurek w sypialniach co 10 cm, skoro, aby miec 24°C w łazience (gdzie często powierzchnia grzejnika podłogowego jest ograniczona wanna, szafkam) musisz wpuszczać woę o temp np 40°C

Pętlle w innych pomieszczeniach muszą być wtedy skręcone,bo kto chciałby mieć w sypialni 24°C ?
A jeśli muszą być permanentnie skręcone, to może mogłoby ich byc mniej ?

----------


## Pyxis

Jestem pewien, ze jesli mial bym w calym domu rozstaw co 10cm a nie co 20cm (tylko co 10cm mam w lazienkach i pod trzwiami tarasowymi), to temperatura zasilania zleciala by przynajmniej o 2K. Przypuszczenie na zasadzie porownan z innymi uzytkownikami PCi ktorzy taki rozstaw maja.

Nie mowimy o gazie. Porownaj sobie sprawnosc pompy przy takich temperaturach zasilania GZ.

----------


## Pyxis

> A co ci da zagęszczenie rurek w sypialniach co 10 cm, skoro, aby miec 24°C w łazience (gdzie często powierzchnia grzejnika podłogowego jest ograniczona wanna, szafkam) musisz wpuszczać woę o temp np 40°C
> 
> Pętlle w innych pomieszczeniach muszą być wtedy skręcone,bo kto chciałby mieć w sypialni 24°C ?
> A jeśli muszą być permanentnie skręcone, to może mogłoby ich byc mniej ?


Przy temperaturze w domu 22*C w lazience mam niewiele wiecej (max 23*C). Przy dzialajacej wentylacji gdzie z lazienek usuwane jest mase powietrza i naplywa ono z domu, taka roznica, ze w domu mam 20*C a w lazience 24*C jest chyba niosiagalna.

PS.
JA caly czas mowie o sytuacji gdy zasilam podlogowke pompa ciepla i nie che miec na zasilaniu 45*C.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jestem pewien, ze jesli mial bym w calym domu rozstaw co 10cm a nie co 20cm (tylko co 10cm mam w lazienkach i pod trzwiami tarasowymi), to temperatura zasilania zleciala by przynajmniej o 2K. Przypuszczenie na zasadzie porownan z innymi uzytkownikami PCi ktorzy taki rozstaw maja.
> 
> Nie mowimy o gazie. Porownaj sobie sprawnosc pompy przy takich temperaturach zasilania GZ.


A mają takie same domy, takie same domy, takie same izolacje, takie same strafy klimatyczne ?
Ha, ha....


Powiedz mi , w jaki sposób pomieszczenie o stratach 30W/m2 wpływa na temperaturę podłogowki, jesli obok jest pomieszczenie o stratach 60W/m2 ?
Co trzeba zrobic z petlami w tym poerwszym pomieszczeniu ?

Nie powielaj mitow....

----------


## Liwko

> Nie powielaj mitow....


To teraz się zacznie  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

Ja mam wszędzie co 15cm a w łazienkach co 10. Parter ma u mnie większe straty niż poddasze i na całej górze mam podławione przepływy. Gdybym zrobił DOBRY projekt, u góry zrobił bym wszędzie przynajmniej co 20-25cm, jedynie w łazience około 15.

----------


## Pyxis

> Powiedz mi , w jaki sposób pomieszczenie o stratach 30W/m2 wpływa na temperaturę podłogowki, jesli obok jest pomieszczenie o stratach 60W/m2 ?
> Co trzeba zrobic z petlami w tym poerwszym pomieszczeniu ?


Pchasz sie od razu w ekstrema, ktore ja na poczatku wykluczylem:




> Projekt przydaje sie, jesli masz pomieszczenie czy czesc domu o nietypowo duzym zapotrzebowaniu na cieplo







> To teraz się zacznie


Liwko, przyjacielu, znowu do mnie przykladasz wlasna miarke.  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Ale jakie ekstrema ?
Masz OZC dla swojego domu ?

Ja mam. Obciazenie wynosi u mnie od 7W/m2  (korytarz) do 70W/m2 (łazienka). Sypialnie około 32-42 W/m2
Fakt, łazienka liczona dla 24°C, ale teraz też w lazience mam 2K więcej niż w sypialniach.
Do tego trzeba dodac fakt, że procentowy udział podłogówki w powierzchni podlogi pomieszczenia najmniejszy jest własnie w lazience, co powoduje, że trzeba dodatkowo podkrecać W/m2 tej powierzchni, która grzeje.

Nie mam zadnych pomieszczeń o "nietypowo duzym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło"

----------


## Pyxis

No to jesli bys pominal te lazienki gdzie faktycznie chcesz grzac mocno (ja mam tam co 10cm) i korytarzyk (najwazniejszy korytarz , a olac go z takim zapotrzebowaniem!  :smile: ) to masz niewielkie roznice miedzy pomieszczniami.
Mozna sobie komplikowac zycie, tylko pytam po co?

----------


## fotohobby

Dlaczego mam pomijać łazienkę, jeśli chcę tam mieć cieplej ?
Jakoś tak dziwnym trafem programy do OZC, czy projektowania podłogówki przyjmują domyślnie  24°C w łazience.
Ciekawe, skąd ta fanaberia ?  :wink:

----------


## Pyxis

No to rob projekt i puszczaj w podloge 45*C z pompy. Twoj cyrk, Twoje malpy.  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Dlaczego mam pomijać łazienkę, jeśli chcę tam mieć cieplej ?


Zamieszkaj  :smile: 
Pomimo moich max.35st.C na zasilaniu i rozstawie w łazience 5-10cm przepływy na pętli łazienkowej musiałem przykręcić bo było tam nie przyjemnie ciepło.

----------


## fotohobby

> No to rob projekt i puszczaj w podloge 45*C z pompy. Twoj cyrk, Twoje malpy.


Ale projekt i rozrzedzenie obwodów w salonie i sypialniach nie oznacza, że musisz zasilac z wyższa temperaturą.
Zrobienie w łazience rozstawu 10cm i rozrzedzenie go w innych pomieszczeniach, a zrobienie wszedzie co 10 cm skutkuje w 80-90% przypadkow taką samą temperaturą zasilania (u mnie 38°C przy -20C)

----------


## fotohobby

> Zamieszkaj 
> Pomimo moich max.35st.C na zasilaniu i rozstawie w łazience 5-10cm przepływy na pętli łazienkowej musiałem przykręcić bo było tam nie przyjemnie ciepło.


Mieszkam w domu z podlogowką. Mieszkałem tam nawet, jak było -20C, czego nie doswiadczyłeś jeszcze u siebie.

----------


## Pyxis

> Ale projekt i rozrzedzenie obwodów w salonie i sypialniach nie oznacza, że musisz zasilac z wyższa temperaturą.
> Zrobienie w łazience rozstawu 10cm i rozrzedzenie go w innych pomieszczeniach, a zrobienie wszedzie co 10 cm skutkuje w 80-90% przypadkow taką samą temperaturą zasilania (u mnie 38°C przy -20C)


Zawszwe, podkreslam - ZAWSZE, zmniejszenie powierzchni wymiany (powierzchni rurek w podlodze) przy takiej samej mocy urzadzenia grzewczego, bedzie skutkowalo wzrostem temperatury zasilania. To fizyka i moze tego nie kwestionujmy.  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Ale kto to kwestionuje ? Przeciez wczoraj o tym pisałem, że łazienka, szafki, a czasem tez brodzik prysznica, który instalatorzy czasem pomijają skutkuje wzrostem wymaganej mocy grzejącej części podłogi i podniesieniem temperatury zasilania całej instalacji.

----------


## Pyxis

> Ale kto to kwestionuje ?


Wydawalo mi sie, ze Ty:



> Ale projekt i rozrzedzenie obwodów w salonie i sypialniach nie oznacza, że musisz zasilac z wyższa temperaturą.

----------


## fotohobby

Tyle pisaniny, a Ty dalej nic nie pojąłeś  :smile: 

Jeżeli jedno pomieszczenie ma 50w/m2 (łazienka, czy np salon pełen przeszkleń), a drugie 30w/m (kuchnia, gabinet, sypialnie) to rozrzedzenie rur w pomieszczeniach o mniejszych zapotrzebowaniach w żaden sposób nie zwiększy wymaganej temperatury zasilającej CAŁĄ instalację.

Jak o wytrzymałości łąńcucha decyduje wytrzymałość najsłabszego ogniwa, tak *o temperaturze wody zasilającej decydują potrzeby najbardziej energochłonnego pomieszczenia.*
W innych trzeba* albo* zdławić przepływy (jeżeli  grzejnik podłogowy ma tam takie same rozstawy rur, czyli moc), *albo* zwiększyć rozstaw rur, zmiejszając ich ilość, liczbę pętli, zmniejszając rozdzielacze.
Do tego służy PROJEKT.

W moim projekcie (rozstaw 10cm w łazience, 15-20cm w pozostałych pomieszczeniach) przy temperaturze zasilania 38C i -20 za oknem, mam równowagę pomiędzy ogrzewaniem, a stratami w łazience i około 10-15% procentową nadwyżkę w pozostałych pomieszczeniach/
Jakbym dał wszędzie 10cm, to w sytuacja w łazience nie uległaby zmianie, a w pozostałych pomieszczeniach miałbym nadwyżkę 50-70%
i musiałbym konkretnie zdławić przepływy. 
Po co ?
Tak jest zresztą w domu, w którym aktualnie mieszkam, gdzie wszystko leci co 10cm.

Jaśniej nie potrafię  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Tyle pisaniny, a Ty dalej nic nie pojąłeś


Powiadasz?




> Zawszwe, podkreslam - ZAWSZE, zmniejszenie powierzchni wymiany (powierzchni rurek w podlodze) przy takiej samej mocy urzadzenia grzewczego, bedzie skutkowalo wzrostem temperatury zasilania. To fizyka i moze tego nie kwestionujmy.





> Ale kto to kwestionuje ?





> Jeżeli jedno pomieszczenie ma 50w/m2 (łazienka, czy np salon pełen przeszkleń), a drugie 30w/m (kuchnia, gabinet, sypialnie) to rozrzedzenie rur w pomieszczeniach o mniejszych zapotrzebowaniach w żaden sposób nie zwiększy wymaganej temperatury zasilającej CAŁĄ instalację.





> Jakbym dał wszędzie 10cm, to w sytuacja w łazience nie uległaby zmianie, a w pozostałych pomieszczeniach miałbym nadwyżkę 50-70%
> i musiałbym konkretnie zdławić przepływy.


To powazny blad w rozumowaniu.
Oczywiscie, ze by ulegla zmianie w lazience, bo spadla by temp zasilania. Myslisz, ze ta 50-70% nadwyzka jaka oceniasz w innych pomieszczczeniach to skad by sie wziela? Kosztem czego py powstala? Przeciez moc dostarczana do pologi jest <>stala. 

Widac, tak z Toba mozna do bialego rana, ale nie chce misie. Po prostu. Poczytaj, pomysl, moze sam do czegos dojdziesz. W jaki sposob wygenerowana energia przemisci sie przez mniejsza powierzchnie wymiany. Co musimy zwiekszyc majac do dyspozycji mniejsza powierzchnie grzejnika, zeby przekazac ta sama moc? 
Ja sie poddaje.  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Odniesienie się do dalszej części mojego postu było już widocznie dla Ciebie za trudne  :smile: 


Ależ oczywiście, że rozrzedzenie rur w pomieszczeniach o prawie dwukrotnie mniejszym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło nie podniesie temperatury zasilania CAŁEJ instalacji, bo ta zależna jest od JEDNEGO pomieszczenia. 
Jeżeli JEDNO pomieszczenie przy-20C na zewnątrz wymaga temperatury zasilania 40C, to choćbyś w pozostałych dołożył jeszcze dwa razy tyle rurek, to i tak urządzenie musi podgrzewać wodę do 40C - dla tego jednego pomieszczenia.

Twoje stwierdzenie:



> zmniejszenie powierzchni wymiany (powierzchni rurek w podłodze) przy takiej samej mocy urządzenia grzewczego, będzie skutkowało wzrostem temperatury zasilania


jest oczywiście słuszne, jeśli rozpatrujemy jedno pomieszczenie, albo grupę pomieszczeń o takim samym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło.
Ale jeżeli zapotrzebowanie wynosi od 30 w/m2 do 60 w/m2, to dlaczego wszędzie ma znaleźć się ten sam grzejnik, dający 60w/m2 ?
Przecież można (PRZY ZACHOWANIU TEJ SAMEJ TEMPERATURY ZASILANIA) osłabić moc pierwszego.
W jaki sposób ?
Pakując tam mniej rur.

Clou programu:
*PRZY ZACHOWANIU TEJ SAMEJ TEMPERATURY ZASILANIA*



Weź sobie pożycz jakiś dobrze policzone OZC, uruchom Purmo SDG 2.0 i sprawdź, albo żyj dalej ze swym przeświadczeniem z pogranicza baśni i mitów. 
Mnie tam rybka....

----------


## Pyxis

Nie wiem dlaczego zaczynasz byc niegrzeczny. Nie nadrabiaj opryskliwoscia niezroumienia tematu.

Rozpatrujemy sytuacje, gdzie "tepy" hydra daje w lazienkach rozstaw co 10cm a w reszcie pomieszczen co 15cm. Pozniej przychodzi "genialny" fotohobby ze swoim nie mniej genialnym projektem i w czesci pomieszczen daje tych rurek rzadziej, bo ma byc cieplo w lazienkach. Ilosc rury w podlodze sie zmniejsza, ale temperatura zasilania nie rosnie! No koowa cud! W ten cudowny sposob w lazienkach jest cieplej (tylko dlaczego skoro temp zasilania sie nie podniosla?) Taka alternatywna wersja fizyki?

Dla mnie to jest wlasnie pogranicze basni i mitow. Zaczynasz mi coraz bardziej przypominac TB.  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Nie. 
Rozpatrujemy przykład,  gdzie przychodzi użytkownik piotrek0m i mówi, że zrobili mu projekt z rozstawem co 10cm wszędzie.
I pyta, czy mu to coś daje.
Gdzieś z pogranicza baśni zbawia się "fszystkowiedzący" Pyxis i mówi, że spadnie mu temperatura zasilania.

No to ja się pytam jak, skoro najprawdopodobniej  w jednym, najbardziej obciążonym cieplnie pomieszczeniu taki grzejnik podłogowy będzie wykorzystany w 100%, a w  większości pomieszczeń będzie przewymiarowany o jakieś 60-80%

I teraz się skup -  muszą być tam dławione przepływy.
Bo wydajność grzejnika podłogowego zależy od powierzchni rur, temperatury zasilania i przepływu medium grzewczego.
Jeśli sobie założymy stałą temperaturę zasilania, to możemy regulować jego moc ilością rur i/lub przepływem.
Jeśli damy rury co 10 cm, musimy zdławić przepływ, żeby nie przegrzać pomieszczenia
Ale możemy dać rury co 20cm, nie dławić przepływu (albo dławić go mniej, jeśli wciąż mamy nadmiar mocy)

*i wszystko to przy stałej temperaturze zasilania*

I to można prosto obliczyć - z wykorzystaniem tabel, albo programu.
Zrozumiałeś wreszcie ?

Naprawdę, polecam Ci podawany wyżej program. 
Darmowy soft, a rozszerzy Twoje horyzonty.


EDIT:

I nigdzie nie napisałem, że zwiększanie rozstawu rur, sprawi, że w łazience będzie cieplej. 
Jeśli napisałem, zacytuj

----------


## fotohobby

Żebyś wiedział, jak się robi projekt podłogówki:
- robisz OZC
- patrzysz w wyniki i wybierasz pomieszczenie z największymi stratami, wyrażonymi w W/m2
- zakładasz tam dany rozstaw rur (np 10cm) i delta T
- dostajesz wynik - wymaganą temperaturę zasilania do ogrzania pomieszczenia do zakładanej temperatury przy -20C na zewnątrz.
- w pozostałych pomieszczeniach sprawdzasz na ile (przy założeniu TEJ SAMEJ temperaruty i deltaT) możesz rozrzedzić rury, aby oszczędzić na materiale, zachowując oczywiście rezerwę mocy i przyjmując oczywiście we wszystkich pomieszczeniach docelowe wykończenie posadzki.

Ostatni etap możesz olać i (podobnie, jak zaproponowano to użytkownikowi "piotrek0m") dać wszędzie rozstaw, jak z pierwszego pomieszczenie - tylko wstyd brać za to pieniądze.
Można się jednak pobawić i zróżnicować rozstawy w pozostałych pokojach. dobierając ilośc zużytego materiału, do rzeczywistych strat pomieszczeń

Jednak - czy się zrobi tak, czy siak, *wpływu na temperaturę zasilania nie ma to ŻADNEGO*. Jeśli chcesz ją zbić, to* trzeba wrócić do pomieszczenia o największych stratach, spróbować TAM zagęścić rury, albo doprojektować grzejnik, czy ogrzewanie ścienne.*


-

----------


## Pyxis

> I teraz się skup -  muszą być tam dławione przepływy.


Doopa Jas i Pan Stas.  :smile: 
Nic nie dlawisz. Cos ty sie uparl z tym dlawieniem? Zalozylem wczesniej, ze to typowy obiekt i nie ma tam szalonego rozstrzalu zapotrzebowania pomiedzy pomieszczeniami. Podlogowka wodna w niewielkim zakresie zapotrzebowania sama sie wyreguluje, bo dane pomieszczenie nie odbierze ciepla z wylewki a odbierze za to inne w wiekszej ilosci (to ogrzewanie pracujace na bardzo malej delcie wylewka-powietrz). Mozesz jakies aptekarskie akcje robic i cos tam sobie liczyc w programiku, ale to pozostanie tylko teoretyczna wartoscia i co najwyzej polepszy Twoje samopoczucie. W dzialaniu ogrzewania nic nie zmieni.
Jak tej rury dasz w podloge za malo, to "zyskasz" tylko tyle, ze pompa bedzie miala na zasilniu 34*C zamiast 31*C.

Teraz sprawa rozstawu (drugi post): Jak dasz za duzy, to dupa blada. Nic nie zrobisz poza widnowanie Tz. Jak dasz mniejszy niz graniczny, to bedziesz mial korzysc z mozliwosci pracy na nizszej Tz. Obnizenie jej to minimalnego poziomu gwarantuje tylko zblizenie sie z temperatura powrotu do temperatury wylewki. Wtedy dla danej mocy pompy zasilanie bedzie tez na najnizszym mozliwym poziomie i najwyzsza bedzie jej sprawnosc. Zeby wylewka odebrala wystarczajaca ilosc ciepla (najlepiej cale) z wody w GZ tej rury musi byc duzo. Duzo wiecej niz przy innych zrodlach ciepla.

Naprawde polecam Ci rozwaz swoje przemyslenie pod katem PCi, bo to wchodza w gre czynniki, ktore przy innych zrodlach sa pomijalne. Sam zuwazyles jak minimalny jest wzrost sprawnosci kotla kondensacyjnego przy wzroscie Tz z 30 na 40*C. Przy PCi to juz bardzo znaczaca wartosc. Rozszerzaj wioec horyzonty.  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Jednak - czy się zrobi tak, czy siak, *wpływu na temperaturę zasilania nie ma to ŻADNEGO*. Jeśli chcesz ją zbić, to* trzeba wrócić do pomieszczenia o największych stratach, spróbować TAM zagęścić rury, albo doprojektować grzejnik, czy ogrzewanie ścienne.*


Widze,z e dopisales, to dopowiem:
Ty piszesz o teoretycznej wartosci ktora zakladasz w progrmiku. Byc moze. Ale w realnych warunkach zmniejszenie powierzchni rury w wylewce przy pompie ciepla poskutkuje zwiekszeniem Tz. Juz sie z tym ze 2x zgodziles,ale za chwile znowu sie "resetujesz" i ciagniesz temat od nowa.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale w realnych warunkach zmniejszenie powierzchni rury w wylewce przy pompie ciepla poskutkuje zwiekszeniem Tz. Juz sie z tym ze 2x zgodziles,ale za chwile znowu sie "resetujesz" i ciagniesz temat od nowa.


Ja się zgodziłem ? Może cytaty ?





> Jak tej rury dasz w podloge za malo, to "zyskasz" tylko tyle, ze pompa bedzie miala na zasilniu 34*C zamiast 31*C.


Jasne, szczególnie w pomieszczeniach, ktore przy rozstawie 10cm maja 80% nadmiaru mocy  :smile: 

T


> y piszesz o teoretycznej wartosci ktora zakladasz w progrmiku. Byc moze. Ale w realnych warunkach zmniejszenie powierzchni rury w wylewce przy pompie ciepla poskutkuje zwiekszeniem Tz..


Jasne, szczegolnie w pomieszczeniach, ktore przy rozstawie 10cm mają 80% nadmiaru mocy  :smile: 

Ty widziałeś jakie różnice pomiedzy pomieszczeniami wychodzą w "typowym" domu ?
Poproś asolta o OZC domu podobnego do Twojego, bo jak dobrze pamietam swojego nie posiadasz. Zobaczysz.
Zapytaj sie go, czy jak w pomieszczeniu, ktore ma zapotrzebowanie 30 W/m2  i władowany grzejnik 60W/m2, czy zwiększając rozstaw rur o 5-10cm, trzeba jednoczesnie zwiększać Tz.

Generalnie, oprocz zabawnej obserwacji, że Twoj dom ma o dwa stopnie nizsza temperaturę zasilania, niż domy Twoich znajonych, to niewiele tu merytorycznie wniosłeś. Prawie, jak wątku o grzaniu prądem i przekomarzaniu z Hipką. 
No, ale jakos te 11,1k postów trzeba bylo zrobić  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Ja się zgodziłem ? Może cytaty ?





> Ale kto to kwestionuje ?


W odpowiedzi na:



> Zawszwe, podkreslam - ZAWSZE, zmniejszenie powierzchni wymiany (powierzchni rurek w podlodze) przy takiej samej mocy urzadzenia grzewczego, bedzie skutkowalo wzrostem temperatury zasilania. To fizyka i moze tego nie kwestionujmy.


Ktos z nas jest chyba lekkim schizolem.  :smile: 




> Zapytaj sie go, czy jak w pomieszczeniu, ktore ma zapotrzebowanie 30 W/m2 i władowany grzejnik 60W/m2, czy zwiększając rozstaw rur o 5-10cm, trzeba jednoczesnie zwiększać Tz.


*Tu nie ma nic do rzeczy, czy trzeba, czy nie trzeba zwiekszac Tz do obliczen. Ona sie w realnej instalacji i tak zwiekszy, bo przy stalej mocy zrodla ciepla jakim jest PCi, nie jest inaczej mozliwe oddanie go do wylewki, po zmniejszeniu powierzchni wymiany. Ty chyba wlasnie tej fazy rozumowania nie potrafisz przeskoczyc.*




> Generalnie, oprocz zabawnej obserwacji,


Dla Ciebie to jedynie "zabawna obserwacja", moze wiec dlatego nie zglebiales tego tematu. Jak praktyka potwierdza teorie, to jest to mocny dowod.  :smile: 




> No, ale jakos te 11,1k postów trzeba bylo zrobić ,


Czyz bys zazdroscil mi z jakiegos dziwnego powodu ilosci postow na FM? Niepotrzebnie. Moze admin moj liczkik skasowac do zera i uwierz, ze sie tym nie przejme.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ktos z nas jest chyba lekkim schizolem.


A ktoś ma problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem, gdyż opatrzyłem to komentarzem:



> Twoje stwierdzenie jest oczywiście słuszne, jeśli rozpatrujemy jedno pomieszczenie, albo grupę pomieszczeń o takim samym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło.
> Ale jeżeli zapotrzebowanie wynosi od 30 w/m2 do 60 w/m2, to dlaczego wszędzie ma znaleźć się ten sam grzejnik, dający 60w/m2 ?






> Tu nie ma nic do rzeczy, czy trzeba, czy nie trzeba zwiekszac Tz do obliczen. Ona sie w realnej instalacji i tak zwiekszy, bo przy stalej mocy zrodla ciepla jakim jest PCi, nie jest inaczej mozliwe oddanie go do wylewki, po zmniejszeniu powierzchni wymiany. Ty chyba wlasnie tej fazy rozumowania nie potrafisz przeskoczyc.[/B]


Człowieku, nie brnij w to dalej.... 
Jeśli dane pomieszczenie (np sypialnia) ma zapotrzebowanie 800w, a moc grzejnika podłogowego pracujacego z daną Tz przy rozstawie 10cm, przy pełnym przepływie to 1600 W to masz mocno przegrzane pomieszczenie.
Co robisz ? Obniżasz Tz, tylko wtedy okazuje się, ze nie potrafisz nagrzać lazienki do np komfortowych 23°C. 
Wiec wracasz do uprzedniej Tz i po prostu skrecasz prrzepływ w petlach w sypialni. Aby zmniejszyć moc grzejnika.
Moc grzejnika można zmniejszyc też zwiekszajac rozstwaw rur. *I nie podniesie się wtedy Tz, bo chodzi o to, by zmniejszyć moc.
*
Jaśniej nie potrafie...

Czy Ty nie masz zadnych petli przykreconych ? Jesli tak - gratuluje, masz hydraulika z wielka intuicją....





> Dla Ciebie to jedynie "zabawna obserwacja", moze wiec dlatego nie zglebiales tego tematu. Jak praktyka potwierdza teorie, to jest to mocny dowod.


już pisałem, co jest warte porównywanie domów o różnym A/V, obciażeniu cieplnym, izolacji, wentylacji, zyskach słonecznych, wykończeniu podłogi...





> Czyz bys zazdroscil mi z jakiegos dziwnego powodu ilosci postow na FM?


Tej miałkości z wątku "elektrycznego" mogę tylko współczuć.

----------


## autorus

Też myślę że skręcenie pętli obniżamy temp w pomieszczeniu. Ale jak się zachowuje tz w takim przypadku nie mam pojęcia.  Sądziłem ze to pomijalne.

----------


## Pyxis

> Człowieku, nie brnij w to dalej.... 
> Jeśli dane pomieszczenie (np sypialnia) ma zapotrzebowanie 800w, a moc grzejnika podłogowego pracujacego z daną Tz przy rozstawie 10cm, przy pełnym przepływie to 1600 W to masz mocno przegrzane pomieszczenie.
> Co robisz ? Obniżasz Tz, tylko wtedy okazuje się, ze nie potrafisz nagrzać lazienki do np komfortowych 23°C.


Zle to widzisz. Ja nic nie obnizam i nic nie skrecam. Skoro pomieszczenia maja podobne zapotrzebowanie na cieplo, to nic skrecac nie trzeba. Ja pracuje na niskiej Tz. Kazde skrecenie czegokolwiek, czy wywalenie czesci rury spowodowaloby prace na wyzszej Tz, a tego chce uniknac.
Nadal tego nie lapiesz.




> Czy Ty nie masz zadnych petli przykreconych ? Jesli tak - gratuluje, masz hydraulika z wielka intuicją....


Ale tu nie wyszla wielka intuicja hydraulika, tylko 'typowosc" domu w sensie obciazenia cieplnego pomieszczen. To co zalozylem na samym poczatku piszac, ze projekt jest bardzo przydatny w domach z pomieszczeniami o nietypowym rozstrzale zapotrzebowania.
Mam jedna przykrecona w sypialni u corki (na 2/3 przeplywu), ale na pewno nie zrobil bym tam rurek rzadziej, bo to by zonaczalo, ze przy intensywniejszym otwarciu nawietrzakow byloby za chlodno i nic bym z tym nie mogl zrobic.





> Tej miałkości z wątku "elektrycznego" mogę tylko współczuć.


Trzeba tez umiec nieraz zejsc do poziomu adwersarza. Faktem jest, ze tam czesto wymagalo to naprawde niskich lotow.

----------


## Pyxis

> Też myślę że skręcenie pętli obniżamy temp w pomieszczeniu. Ale jak się zachowuje tz w takim przypadku nie mam pojęcia.  Sądziłem ze to pomijalne.


Sprawdz. Oczywiscie, ze temperature obnizysz zmniejszajac przeplyw w petlach danego pomieszczenia - to oczywiste, ale Tz wzrosnie - to rownie oczywiste. Zrob ekstremalny eksperyment i zakrec  jedna kondygnacje na moment na rozdzielaczu. U mnie Tz rosnie wtedy o 9-10K. Przy mniejszych dlawieniach odpowiednio mniej, ale kierunek zawsze ten sam.

----------


## fotohobby

Wiesz Pyxis, rozmowa z Toba przypomina rozmowę ze ślepcem o kolorach. Może faktycznie, masz dom, gdzie wszystkie pomieszczenia maja takie same straty, i wszystkie petle w rozstawie co 10cm otwarte na full (trudno w to uwierzyć), ale generalnie róznice 80% to nic nadzwyczajnego.

Weż sobie to Purmo SDG, założ sobie dwa pomieszczenia, 30 i 50 W/m2 , ustaw parametry pracy dla pierwszego pomieszczenia i zobacz, o ile mozna rozrzedzić rury w drugim, żeby ogrzac je BEZ ZMIANY TEMPERATURY ZASILAJĄCEJ.
Naprawde, takie domy istnieją, dlatego robi sie projekty, gdzie jedno pomieszczenie ma rozstaw 10cm, inne 20cm i nadal nie trzeba podnosić Tz.

Możesz tego nie robić i nadal powtarzać swoja teze z pogranicza....
Kto przeczytał ten wątek i ma trochę oleju w głowie, wnioski wyciągnie sobie sam.

----------


## fotohobby

> Sprawdz. Oczywiscie, ze temperature obnizysz zmniejszajac przeplyw w petlach danego pomieszczenia - to oczywiste, ale Tz wzrosnie - to rownie oczywiste. Zrob ekstremalny eksperyment i zakrec  jedna kondygnacje na moment na rozdzielaczu. U mnie Tz rosnie wtedy o 9-10K. Przy mniejszych dlawieniach odpowiednio mniej, ale kierunek zawsze ten sam.



W jaki magiczny sposób, skręcając pętle w jakimś pomieszczenie wzrośnie Tz ?
Czy jest tam jakis czujnik ? Przeciez ja chcę zmniejszyc temperaturę. Przepływ maleje, Tz jest stala, moc grzejnika spada, robi się chłodniej.

Jesli zakladam prace urządzenia grzewczego wg podogówki, na jakiejś krzywej grzewczej, albo na sterowniku pokojowym, ze stałą Tz, to dlaczego urzadzenie bedzie chcialo podniesc Tz tylko dlatego, że w jednym pomieszczeniu zmniejszyłem przepływ czynnika grzewczego ?

Jak zakręcasz całą kondygnację, to nagle rośnie ci temperatura powrotu, a że Twoja pompa nie ma inwentera, a pracujac musi pewnie zachowując pewną róznicę miedzy powrotem, a zsilaniem podnieśc temperaturę zasilania,co będzie skutkowało przegrzaniem parteru
Ale to akurac cecha pompy on/of. Powietrzne i kondensatu zmoduluja moc do 20% i będa pracowały na tej samej Tz

----------


## autorus

Nie mam jeszcze podlogowki wiec z eksperymentu nici. 

Czuje ze tz wzrośnie ale wydawało mi się ze ten wzrost będzie pomijany.  




> Sprawdz. Oczywiscie, ze temperature obnizysz zmniejszajac przeplyw w petlach danego pomieszczenia - to oczywiste, ale Tz wzrosnie - to rownie oczywiste. Zrob ekstremalny eksperyment i zakrec  jedna kondygnacje na moment na rozdzielaczu. U mnie Tz rosnie wtedy o 9-10K. Przy mniejszych dlawieniach odpowiednio mniej, ale kierunek zawsze ten sam.

----------


## Pyxis

> W jaki magiczny sposób, skręcając pętle w jakimś pomieszczenie wzrośnie Tz ?
> Czy jest tam jakis czujnik ? Przeciez ja chcę zmniejszyc temperaturę. Przepływ maleje, Tz jest stala, moc grzejnika spada, robi się chłodniej.


Aaaaa, czyli Ty tutaj nie rozumiesz. To wiele wyjasnia, bo juz myslalem, ze masz probmemy bardziej "ogolnej" natury. :wink: 

Popatrz teraz od strony urzadzenia grzewczego. Ono ma jakas (zalozmy dla uproszczenia ze stala) moc. Ty powodujesz dlawieniam spadek przeplywu przez skraplacz. Ilosc energii oddanej na skaraplaczu to iloczyn roznicy temperatur wejscie-wyjscie i wielkosci przeplywu. Zmniejszysz przeplyw to MUSI wzrosnac drugi parametr, czyli roznica temperatur. Objawi sie to glownie wzrostem temperatury zasilania.

Teraz druga strona - podlogowka. Mniejsza ilosc rury w podlodze spowoduje, ze nie cala energiia zostanie podczas przezplywu czynnika pozostawiona w wylewce. Im mniej rury (mniejsza pow wymiany) tym tej energii pozostanie w cieczy wiecej. Konsekwencja tego jest wzrost temperatury powrotu (bedzie coraz bardziej odbiegala od temp wylewki). Do parownika wpada ciplejszy czynnik a delta przy danej mocy i stalym przeplywie jest tez stala. Musi wzrosnac o tyle samo temperatura zasilania, o ile wzrosl powrot.

Te 2 zjawiska (zmniejszanie pow. wymiany i dlawienie przeplywu) nieuchronnie i ZAWSZED doprowadza w konsekwencji do wzrostu Tz podlogowki.

Jasno teraz?


Nie mieszaj do tego inwertera, bo dyskusja dotyczyla ilosci rury w wylewce. Moze jeszcze zalozyles bufor i zawor 3D. Bez jaj. Ja Ci proste zjawisko fizyczne objasniam. Jak gimnazjaliscie.  :smile: 

Zauwaz, ze do grzania akumulacyjnego w tanim pradzie pompy z inwerterem nie sa dobrym pomyslem. Jesli nie mozesz sterowaniem ich zmusic do pracy z pelna modulaca, to juz jest przy takim systemie porazka.

----------


## Pyxis

> Nie mam jeszcze podlogowki wiec z eksperymentu nici. 
> 
> Czuje ze tz wzrośnie ale wydawało mi się ze ten wzrost będzie pomijany.


Wzrosnie. Mozesz byc tego pewien.

Dla jednych 1-2K to pomijalna wartosc. Dla innych to juz istotna roznica. Zalezy jak na to spojrzysz. Ja koledze bardziej wyjasniam kierunek i znak zmian, niz ich wartosc liczbowa.
Zapytaj kogos z pompa gruntowa, co by byl sklonny zrobic, zeby DZ miec cieplejsze o 2K (jakie srednice rur dac, ilosc petli i glebokosc zakopania). Spadek temp GZ o 2K przeklada sie na identyczny wzrost sprawnosci i spadek kosztow CO. Wyciecie czesci rury z wylewki czy mocne zdlawienie przeplywu na GZ w takim przypadku nigdy nie bedzie dzialniem pozadanym. Nic nie zaoszczedzimy.   :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Urządzeń, ktore mają stała moc nie jest  tak wiele. To tylko prymitywne pompy on-off  :wink:  
I Tz wzrasta tylko przy *nagłym* odcięciu części pomieszczen. Przecież gdyby zaczynać sezon grzewczy z zakręconą jedną kondygnacja, to Tz nie byłaby większa, niz gdyby zaczynac go grzejąc caly dom.

Te z modulowaną moca, czy kondensaty nie doprowadzą do wzrostu Tz, bo po prostu zejdą z mocą. 

Jak rur jest mniej, to  dławic nie trzeba skąd ten pomysł ?
Temperatura powrotu jest odpowiednio wtedy mniejsza od zasilania. Tak jest przy podlogowće ułożonej na podstawie projektu, gdzie dana delte T sie zaklada
Jak jest wszedzie 10cm, to częsc pomieszczeń trzeba przykrecać. Mieszkam, mam 180m2 podlogowki, wiem.
Żeby mieć wszędzie komfortową temperaturę, rotametry pokazuja mi różne przepływy. Wartości różnia się i o 50% 

Nie wiem, jak długo można wbijac do głowy, że jak grzejnik jest przewymiarowany o 80%, to zmniejszając jego moc powierzchnie o 30-40% nadal możemy ogrzać pomieszczenie z tą samą temperaturą zasilania. 
Przeciez to podstawy ciepłownictwa  :smile: 

Zrób to, to co proponowałem,bo pókico zaczynasz za bardzo kombinować, jakby tu wygtłumaczyć niewytłumaczalne  :wink:

----------


## Pyxis

> I Tz wzrasta tylko przy *nagłym* odcięciu części pomieszczen. Przecież gdyby zaczynać sezon grzewczy z zakręconą jedną kondygnacja, to Tz nie byłaby większa, niz gdyby zaczynac go grzejąc caly dom.


Ale brednie zaczynasz plodzic.  :smile: 

(Oczywiscie mowisz o instalacji z inwerterem buforem, zawoarem 3D i czym tam jeszcze -  to to dodawaj, bo gruntowki inwerterowe to ewenement poki co)

A tu druga ciekawostka:



> Nie wiem, jak długo można wbijac do głowy, że jak grzejnik jest przewymiarowany o 80%, to zmniejszając jego moc powierzchnie o 30-40% nadal możemy ogrzać pomieszczenie z tą samą temperaturą zasilania. 
> Przeciez to podstawy ciepłownictwa


Czyli wielkosc grzejnika nie ma znaczenia? Bzdura! Ten wiekszy grzejnik o wiekszej mocy mozemy zasilac ciecza o nizszej temperaturze, bo mamy do dyspozycji wieksza pow wymiany. Zachowamy te sama moc. To sa "podstawy cieplownictwa".
Jak myslisz, dlaczego grzejniki niskotemperaturowe sa takie duze? Rozwiaz ta "zagadke"?  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Polemika ciekawa ostra ale dalej na poziomie  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

> Polemika ciekawa ostra ale dalej na poziomie


Boszzzz, ktos oprocz nas dwoch to jeszcze czyta?  :big grin:

----------


## Pyxis

A i jeszcze jedno. Prosze Cie o nie szukanie desperacko "ratunku" takimi tekstami:




> Te z modulowaną moca, czy kondensaty nie doprowadzą do wzrostu Tz, bo po prostu zejdą z mocą.


Skoro ja wczeniej w co drugim poscie pisalem cos takiego:




> ... przy takiej samej mocy urzadzenia grzewczego, ...





> Przeciez moc dostarczana do pologi jest <>stala.





> Wtedy dla danej mocy pompy zasilanie....

----------


## autorus

> Boszzzz, ktos oprocz nas dwoch to jeszcze czyta?


Z wypiekami  :cool:

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli wielkosc grzejnika nie ma znaczenia? Bzdura! Ten wiekszy grzejnik o wiekszej mocy mozemy zasilac ciecza o nizszej temperaturze, bo mamy do dyspozycji wieksza pow wymiany. Zachowamy te sama moc. To sa "podstawy cieplownictwa".
> Jak myslisz, dlaczego grzejniki niskotemperaturowe sa takie duze? Rozwiaz ta "zagadke"?


Ale czlowieku, czy do Ciebie coś dociera, czy jestes rycerzem ?
Jeżeli danygrzejnik przy temperaturze X jest przewymiarowany o 80 %, czyli ma moc o 80% większą niż wymagana, to jeśli zmniejszymy jego powierzchnię o 30-40% to nadal przy TEJ SAMEJ TEMPERATURZE.jest w stanie ogrzać to pomieszczenie. Temperatury nie mozemy zmniejszyć, bo wymaga jej inne pomieszczenie, o większym obciążeniu cieplnym, gdzie grzejnik wykorzystany jest na 100%
O to jest prosta zalezność, ktorej nie chcesz/nie potrafisz pojąć.
W wiekszości domów sa pomieszczenia o wyrażnie niższym obciażeniu cieplnym. 
I tam te 10cm się marnuje, jest przewymiarowane, czesto o 80%. To łatwo się liczy, tabelami lub softem. 
Można zmniejszyć powierzchnię i nadal zasilać z ta samą temperaturą.

Proste. Jak "wysiadam" bo jak obserwuję dyskusje, jakie prowadzisz na tym forum, to przebija przez Ciebie "rycerz"
Tego sie nie złamie.
Ty śpij sobie spokojnie, zadowolony ze swoich 10cm, ktoś inny przeczyta, zastanowi się i być może zoptymalizuje swoje ogrzewanie, nie ulegając mitom

----------


## Arturo72

> Ty śpij sobie spokojnie, zadowolony ze swoich 10cm, ktoś inny przeczyta, zastanowi się i być może zoptymalizuje swoje ogrzewanie, nie ulegając mitom


Zapomniałeś,że grzejący pompą ciepła czy prądem grzeją z reguły przez max.10h na dobę i przez ten okres muszą zgromadzić energię na pozostałe 14h
czyli albo przy rzadkim rozłożeniu rurek muszą pakować wysoką temperaturę co jest stratą na sprawności pompy albo zagęszczają rurki i pakują niską temperaturę osiągając taką samą moc grzewczą.
Skoro Ty masz podłogówkę wg projektu na grzanie 24h to jeśli będziesz chciał kiedyś wyrzucić gaz i grzać pompą ciepła to żeby ogrzać dom będziesz musiał zasilać ją wysoką temperaturą przy chęci grzania w II taryfie czyli mija się to celem i będzie bezsensem albo będziesz grzał tylko w I taryfie,także pozostaje ci gaz na dobre i na złe bo prądem też nie pogrzejesz chyba,że w I taryfie.
Druga sprawa,że ciężko jest w nowym domu osiągnąć dwa razy większe straty ciepła w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach,mi w łazience wyszło zagęszczenie 7,5cm dla temp.zasilania 35st.C i przy grzaniu właśnie tylko przez te 10h a mam zrobione nawet co 5cm a łazienka obywa się bez żadnej drabinki czy innego obcego grzejnika.

----------


## Pyxis

> Ale czlowieku, czy do Ciebie coś dociera, czy jestes rycerzem ?


Pozwolisz, ze nie bede znizal sie do Twojego poziomu. To sa przedszkolne grypsy.





> Jeżeli danygrzejnik przy temperaturze X jest przewymiarowany o 80 %, czyli ma moc o 80% większą niż wymagana, to jeśli zmniejszymy jego powierzchnię o 30-40% to nadal przy TEJ SAMEJ TEMPERATURZE.jest w stanie ogrzać to pomieszczenie.


To by znaczylo, ze wczesniej przegrzewales o 80% to pomieszczenie. Mi chodzi o to, ze wczesniej zasilales ten grzejnik NIZSZA temaperatura, a jego moc byla wystarczajaca.
Tak wlasnie to dziala. Trzeba zostawic duzy grzejnik i zesc z Tz. Mozesz toretyzowac ile wlezie, ale jak robisz bledy w zalozeniach, to Ci zawsze bzdety wyjda.




> Ty śpij sobie spokojnie, zadowolony ze swoich 10cm, ktoś inny przeczyta, zastanowi się i być może zoptymalizuje swoje ogrzewanie, nie ulegając mitom


Ja mam co 15cm, ale teraz chyba zrobil bym faktycznie co 10 i dal w lazienkach dodatkowo scienne.
Wiekszosci pompiarzy potrzebny ten "projekt" podlogowki jak zeby w doopie.

----------


## Pyxis

> Zapomniałeś,że grzejący pompą ciepła czy prądem grzeją z reguły przez max.10h na dobę i przez ten okres muszą zgromadzić energię na pozostałe 14h
> czyli albo przy rzadkim rozłożeniu rurek muszą pakować wysoką temperaturę co jest stratą na sprawności pompy albo zagęszczają rurki i pakują niską temperaturę osiągając taką samą moc grzewczą.


Gosciu sie na takie twierdzenia zaimpregnowal. Wyrocznia jest programik z Purmo. Nawet nie wspominam mu o czyms takim jak przewymiarowanie pompy ciepla do grzania w tanim pradzie, bo to by go zabilo chyba.  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Zapomniałeś,że grzejący pompą ciepła czy prądem grzeją z reguły przez max.10h na dobę i przez ten okres muszą zgromadzić energię na pozostałe 14h
> czyli albo przy rzadkim rozłożeniu rurek muszą pakować wysoką temperaturę co jest stratą na sprawności pompy albo zagęszczają rurki i pakują niską temperaturę osiągając taką samą moc grzewczą.
> Skoro Ty masz podłogówkę wg projektu na grzanie 24h to jeśli będziesz chciał kiedyś wyrzucić gaz i grzać pompą ciepła to żeby ogrzać dom będziesz musiał zasilać ją wysoką temperaturą przy chęci grzania w II taryfie czyli mija się to celem i będzie bezsensem albo będziesz grzał tylko w I taryfie,także pozostaje ci gaz na dobre i na złe bo prądem też nie pogrzejesz chyba,że w I taryfie.
> Druga sprawa,że ciężko jest w nowym domu osiągnąć dwa razy większe straty ciepła w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach,mi w łazience wyszło zagęszczenie 7,5cm dla temp.zasilania 35st.C i przy grzaniu właśnie tylko przez te 10h a mam zrobione nawet co 5cm a łazienka obywa się bez żadnej drabinki czy innego obcego grzejnika.


Po pierwsze, grzejącym prądem , w bardzo energooszczednim domu, temperatura zasilania zwisa. Ktoś z wątku o płycie (chyba grzes) pisał o rozstawie 30cm - ma dom 2,5 litrowy. Nawet biorąc pod uwage grzanie pompa w taniej taryfie, to jeśli mamy spore róznice w obciążeniu, to nadal - grzanie 12godzin pomieszczenia o zapotrzebowaniu 50W/m2 wymaga innego grzejnika, niz grzanie 12godzin pomieszczenia o zapotrzebowaniu 30 W/m2.
Podkreslam - nie jestem przeciwnikiem zageszczania w pomieszczeniach o najwyzszym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło.
Po drugie, z czystej ciekawosci, pokaż zestawienie pomieszczeń z OZC od asolta. Jestem ciekaw wyników.
Po trzecie - zimy jeszcze nie przeżyłes w swoim domu, a i tak miałes juz temperature zasilania 35°C. 
Ja mam wyliczone 38°C, ale dla -20°C. Oczywiscie, to tylko wyliczenia, ale dom buduję lepiej, niz w założenach wysłanyc do  asolta. Wiec sadzę, że się ta tamperatura jest realna - a prawdopodobnie będzie niższa.
Mógłbym ją zbic ogrzewaniem ściennym w łazience, ale mi nie zalezy.
Nawet pompa p-w bedzie się u mnie  dobrze sprawować przy tej temperaturze zasilania podłogówki.

----------


## fotohobby

> To by znaczylo, ze wczesniej przegrzewales o 80% to pomieszczenie. Mi chodzi o to, ze wczesniej zasilales ten grzejnik NIZSZA temaperatura, a jego moc byla wystarczajaca.


"Tobie chodziło"... 
Ale nie o to chodziło.... Nie mogłeś wczesniej "zasilac ten grzejnik nizsza temperaturą" bo nie dogrzałbys immego pomieszczenia, tego  o najwiekszym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło... Ma przykład łazienki bez ogrzewania ściennego  :smile:  albo salonu z mnostwem przeszkleń, czy ogrrodem zimowym.

Pisałem o tym:



> Temperatury nie mozemy zmniejszyć, bo wymaga jej inne pomieszczenie, o większym obciążeniu cieplnym, gdzie grzejnik wykorzystany jest na 100%


Te pomieszczenia determinują temperature zasilana, inne sa przewymiarowane i mozna zmniejszyc ich "powierzchnię"

I tyle, the end.
Z chęcia zobaczę jeszcze obciążenie  pomieszczeń z OZC Arturo72, choc osobą, która mogłaby powiedzieć cos o różnicach w stratach pomieszczeń we wspołczesnych domach jest asolt,

----------


## Pyxis

Ale ja ukladajac wszedzie gesto mam te grzejniki duze w kazdym pomieszczeniu, dlatego moge zejsc z Tz  :smile: 

Co do ogrodu zimowego czy salonu z mnostwem przeszklen, to kolejny raz przypomne, bo masz bardzo krotka pamiec: 



> Projekt przydaje sie, jesli masz pomieszczenie czy czesc domu o nietypowo duzym zapotrzebowaniu na cieplo (salon ze szkana sciana albo wykusz + wiezyczka). W typowym domu zadnych cudow i polepszenia dzialania instalacji nie zobaczysz. Nie bedziesz po prostu w stanie tego zauwazyc.

----------


## Arturo72

> Po pierwsze, grzejącym prądem , w bardzo energooszczednim domu, temperatura zasilania zwisa. Ktoś z wątku o płycie (chyba grzes) pisał o rozstawie 30cm - ma dom 2,5 litrowy


Gość narazie uprawia teorię z "projektu" to po pierwsze,po drugie zdziwi się jak w II taryfie będzie musiał pakować przy tym rozstawie 60st.C na zasilaniu,po trzecie on ładuje akumulator a nie grzeje dom.
Jego brocha,niech wierzy projektowi...



> Po drugie, z czystej ciekawosci, pokaż zestawienie pomieszczeń z OZC od asolta. Jestem ciekaw wyników.


asolt nie ma patentu na OZC,zrobi to każdy kumaty inwestor i nie koniecznie z sankomu.
Łazienka 250W przy +24st.C,reszta dla +22st.C ,salon 866W,dwie sypialnie 430W,jedna 420W,kuchnia 450W,hol 258W,wiatrołap 223W.
Rozstaw rur przy określonej temperaturze zasilania i określonym czasie grzania zroboi także kumaty inwestor,sam na piechotę  :smile: 



> Po trzecie - zimy jeszcze nie przeżyłes w swoim domu, a i tak miałes juz temperature zasilania 35°C.


Przez max.6h na dobę a ty ją będziesz musiał utrzymywać przez 24h na dobę.
Teraz się zastanów.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie mam krótkiej pamieci, tylko już wole nie komentować pewnych tez.
Nie mam ogrodu zimowego, a obciazenie cieplne 7W/m2 korytarz, 35-42W/m2 sypialnie, 44W/m2 salon, 70W/m2 lazienka.
Po co ładowac WSZĘDZIE grzejnik 75W/m2, skoro tylko jedno pomieszczenie wykorzystuje go w 100 % ?

----------


## Pyxis

Pisalem - korytarzyk olej. Dla tego korytarzyka robiles projekt? 
W lazienkach mam co 10cm a reszta co 15 cm.  Zrobione takie rozgraniczenie "na oko".
Czy roznica miedzye 35, 42 a 44W/m2 to sa te "ogromne roznice" wymagajace projektu i ciecia ilosci rury w podlodze?  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Gość narazie uprawia teorię z "projektu" to po pierwsze,po drugie zdziwi się jak w II taryfie będzie musiał pakować przy tym rozstawie 60st.C na zasilaniu,po trzecie on ładuje akumulator a nie grzeje dom.
> Jego brocha,niech wierzy projektowi...
> 
> asolt nie ma patentu na OZC,zrobi to każdy kumaty inwestor i nie koniecznie z sankomu.
> Łazienka 250W przy +24st.C,reszta dla +22st.C ,salon 866W,dwie sypialnie 430W,jedna 420W,kuchnia 450W,hol 258W,wiatrołap 223W.
> Rozstaw rur przy określonej temperaturze zasilania i określonym czasie grzania zroboi także kumaty inwestor,sam na piechotę 
> 
> Przez max.6h na dobę a ty ją będziesz musiał utrzymywać przez 24h na dobę.
> Teraz się zastanów.


Ty mi wklej lepiej W/m2, z arkusza asolta, bo mi sie nie chce powierzchni szukać  :smile: 

60°c w takim donu, jaki on buduje ? No weź mnie nie rozśmieszaj  :smile: 

To, ile Ty grzałes tej zimy jest nie do zweryfikowania, ale u nas, na południu, to była wieczna wiosna, więc poczekajmy do nastepnej  :smile: 
Swoją drogą, szybko do tej taniej uciekłeś, a tak się zarzekałeś, że komfort dla Ciebie to podstawa  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Pisalem - korytarzyk olej. Dla tego korytarzyka robiles projekt? 
> W lazienkach mam co 10cm a reszta co 15 cm.  Zrobione takie rozgraniczenie "na oko".
> Czy roznica miedzye 35, 42 a 44W/m2 to sa te "ogromne roznice" wymagajace projektu i ciecia ilosci rury w podlodze?




Korytarz olewam, bo on słuzy tylko do prowadzenia rur do innych pomieszczeń. Choc część biegnie w izolacji.
Ale łazienki nie rpda się olać, a róznica pomiędzy 40W/m2, a 70W/m2 już jest warta optymalizacji rozstawu. 

Temperaturę zasilania mogłbym zmniejszyć jeszcze ogrzewaniem sciennym w lazience, ale.... Nawet zakladajac, że kiedyś będę grał pompą, to ten naklad zbyt szybko by mi się nie wrócił.

----------


## Pyxis

> Ale łazienki nie rpda się olać, a róznica pomiędzy 40W/m2, a 70W/m2 już jest warta optymalizacji rozstawu.


Nigdy Cie nie namawialem, do dania w lazienkach takiego samego rozstawu jak w reszcie domu. Sam dalem tam 10cm a reszta domu jest co 15cm. Ze tak powiem "intuicyjnie".

----------


## Arturo72

> Po pierwsze, grzejącym prądem , w bardzo energooszczednim domu, temperatura zasilania zwisa.


Mylisz się.
Parkiet,panele,temperatura podłogi...czemu się mylisz to pora na naukę a nie na program Purmo...




> Ktoś z wątku o płycie (chyba grzes) pisał o rozstawie 30cm - ma dom 2,5 litrowy. Nawet biorąc pod uwage grzanie pompa w taniej taryfie, to jeśli mamy spore róznice w obciążeniu, to nadal - grzanie 12godzin pomieszczenia o zapotrzebowaniu 50W/m2 wymaga innego grzejnika, niz grzanie 12godzin pomieszczenia o zapotrzebowaniu 30 W/m2.


No to zapytaj się go z jaką temperaturą zasilania będzie grzał tylko w II taryfie przy tym rozstawie.




> Po drugie, z czystej ciekawosci, pokaż zestawienie pomieszczeń z OZC od asolta. Jestem ciekaw wyników.


Pisałem Ci już,że asolt nie ma patentu na wyliczenie zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło,ja nie dałem mu zarobić i zrobiłem je sobie sam  :smile: 
Łazienka straty energii przy +24st.C to 250W/5,6m2=44W/m2
Gęstość strumienia ciepła to 64W/m2 przy 35st.C




> Po trzecie - zimy jeszcze nie przeżyłes w swoim domu, a i tak miałes juz temperature zasilania 35°C.


Tylko przez 6h na dobę



> Ja mam wyliczone 38°C, ale dla -20°C.


A ty masz 38st.C przy 24h na dobę to albo masz za rzadki rozstaw dla grzania w II taryfie i dla pompy albo asolt ci zrobił babola.

----------


## fotohobby

No, jeśli OZC robiłeś sam..  Projekt podłogowki chyba też i efekty widzielismy na zdjeciach  :wink: 
Tak wiec na Twoim miejscu nie wyśmiewałbym się w kolegow, budująych bardziej energooszczędne domy i liczacych inne rozstwawy podłogówki.
Wątpię, żeby u grzesia pojawiło sie wiecej, niż 40°c na zasilaniu.

Co do mojego rozstawu - mam 10cm w najbardziej obciażonym pomieszczniu. Żeby obnizyć temperature zasilania musiałbym  zejsc do 7.5cm, lub zrobic scienne. Teoretycznie można, ale po co ? 




> Tylko przez 6h na dobę


Permanentną wiosną  :smile: 
W dodatku miałes nie przechodzić na dwie taryfy, bo co to te 300 zlotych z zamian za brak komfortu itp itd  :smile: 

Jesli kiedykolwiek będę miał pompę, przeboleję to, że przez kilkadziesiąt godzin w roku nie będę mógł grzać w taniej taryfie.

----------


## Arturo72

> No, jeśli OZC robiłeś sam..  Projekt podłogowki chyba też i efekty widzielismy na zdjeciach  Tak wiec na Twoim miejscu nie wyśmiewałbym się w kolegow, budująych bardziej energooszczędne domy i liczacych inne rozstwawy podłogówki.


Jak widzę,mechanizmy obronne źle policzonej podłogówki działają  :wink: 
To że mam,*brzydko* rozłozoną nie jest jednoznaczne z tym,że nie wg projektu bo rozstawy są wg projektu jaki mialem.




> Wątpię, żeby u grzesia pojawiło sie wiecej, niż 40°c na zasilaniu.


Sądzę,że będzie musiał znacznie więcej grzać,jeśli chce ładować akumulator płytowy przy tych rozstawach.




> Co do mojego rozstawu - mam 10cm w najbardziej obciażonym pomieszczniu. Żeby obnizyć temperature zasilania musiałbym  zejsc do 7.5cm, lub zrobic scienne. Teoretycznie można, ale po co ?


Oczywiście,wybrałeś gaz to masz go do us..nej smierci bo pompa przy tym rozstawie mija się z celem  :smile: 
Zasilanie ponad 40st.C dla pompy to bzdura a tak sobie "zaprojektowałeś"
No ale dla ciebie gaz był zawsze tańszy nawet od prądu  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Nie wiem, dlaczego sadzisz, że podlogówka jest zle policzona ?
Po prostu nie jest liczona na grzanie pompą 100% sezonu grzewczego w taniej taryfie...




> Oczywiście,wybrałeś gaz to masz go do us..nej smierci bo pompa przy tym rozstawie mija się z celem 
> Zasilanie ponad 40st.C dla pompy to bzdura a tak sobie "zaprojektowałeś"


Nie wiem, dlaczego pompa przy rosztawie 10cm mija się z celem ? Nastepny, który nie rozumie, że jakbym miał w salonie 10cm, zamiast 15-20, to nadal musiałbym grać z taką samą temperaturą i w takim samym czasie ?

Twoje tezy są tab bzdurne, że nawet trudno mi je komentować, ale się się zniżę.
Gaz do "us..nej smierci" ?
Jeśli kiedyś ceny pradu i gazu się rozjadą na koryść pradu, to jeśl przejdę na pompę, to na coś w rodzaju Panasonica 7kW, a najprawdopodobniej na  bufor 1000l i klimę z funkcją grzania. I wtedy będę w tanieji, przy okazji będę miał klimę latem.
Po co mi dwuktotnie przewymiarowana pompa ?




> No ale dla ciebie gaz był zawsze tańszy nawet od prądu


Inwestycyjnie jest tanszy, a w domu z małym zaportrzebowaniem zwrot trwałby zbyt długo. 
Poza tym wolę urządzenie, ktore, kiedy sie poważnie zepsuje, kupię od razu nowe za mniej, niż miesieczną pensje. W przypadku pompy tak niestety nie jest,choć wg Ciebie wt ym roku miały kosztować tyle,co lodówki  :smile: 




> Sądzę,że będzie musiał znacznie więcej grzać,jeśli chce ładować akumulator płytowy przy tych rozstawach.


Jeśli wybuduje dom, jak planuje, 40C jest realne

----------


## Pyxis

> Poza tym wolę urządzenie, ktore, kiedy sie poważnie zepsuje, kupię od razu nowe za mniej, niż miesieczną pensje


Robisz niebezpieczne (dla siebie) skroty myslowe. Pompa ciepla to nie jest urzadzenie nienaprawialne. Najdrozsza jej czesc - sprezarke mozna kupic za srednia wyplate bez problemu. Chyba, ze zakladasz, ze pompa moze eksplodowac jak kociol kondensacyjny.  :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja tam wolę sobie w takiej sytuacji kupić funkel-nówkę, niż reanimować trupa  :smile: 
Funkel nowka ma 5l gwarancji,  ma lepsze parametry/więcej bajerów, niż staty model, a w ogóle może być bodźcem do przejścia na inny rodzaj ogrzewania.

Nad tematem dostępności części zamiennych np po dekadzie od zakończenia produkcji zastanawiać się nie chcę, posiadacze prymitywnych PC zawsze sobie poradzą, ale tam, gdzie wchodzi w grę bardziej rozbudowana, firmowa elektronika, może się okazać, że koszty rosną diametralnie.

----------


## Liwko

> posiadacze prymitywnych PC zawsze sobie poradzą...


Nie wiem na ile moja jest prymitywna w stosunku do innych, ale coś w tym jest. Po pięciu latach nie widzę potrzeby istnienia w niej innych bajerów. Podstawowe funkcje w zupełności wystarczają, a oszczędności z istnienia bajerów nie są warte wyższej ceny.

----------


## Pyxis

> Ja tam wolę sobie w takiej sytuacji kupić funkel-nówkę, niż reanimować trupa


Taaa, lodowke za 4 tys bedziesz nprawial z upartoscia maniaka, a pompe za 20 tys wypierdzielisz, bo sie stycznik zawiesi i kupisz "funkel-nówkę". Juz to widze.  :big grin: 




> Funkel nowka ma 5l gwarancji,  ma lepsze parametry/więcej bajerów, niż staty model, a w ogóle może być bodźcem do przejścia na inny rodzaj ogrzewania.


Musiala by chyba lody robic.




> Nad tematem dostępności części zamiennych np po dekadzie od zakończenia produkcji zastanawiać się nie chcę, posiadacze prymitywnych PC zawsze sobie poradzą, ale tam, gdzie wchodzi w grę bardziej rozbudowana, firmowa elektronika, może się okazać, że koszty rosną diametralnie.


Widzisz, tutaj prostota jest wielka zaleta. Moja pompe kazdy chlodnik pewnie byl by w stanie naprawic.

Co do elektroniki, to faktycznie tez porownywalnie ze statkiem kosmicznym.



Taki z niej prymitywny zlepek czesci, a skubana grzeje 3ci sezon bez zajakniecia i taniutko. Pewnie przy tej z bajerami by mi jeszcze energatyka kase zwracala.  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Taaa, lodowke za 4 tys bedziesz nprawial z upartoscia maniaka, a pompe za 20 tys wypierdzielisz, bo sie stycznik zawiesi i kupisz "funkel-nówkę". Juz to widze.


Znów nie załapałeś sensu
Pompę za 20kzł bym oczywiście naprawiał (oby nie od naprawy-do naprawy), kondensat za 3,5 kzł z przyjemnością wymienię na nowocześniejszy, albo zmienię "przy okazji" źródło ciepła.

Co to trwałości, to pisałem, że prymitywne pompy on-off wypadają tu lepiej, a gruntówki w ogóle.
Jeśli chodzi o p-w to niekoniecznie.

----------


## Pyxis

No to nie wiem skad u Ciebie "biadolenie", ze jej nie mozesz calej wymienic za miesieczna wyplate. Nie musisz wymieniac calej, bo ona sie "cala" nie zepsuje, a naprawa przez wymiane najdrozszej czesci bedzie pewnie i tak tansza od calego kotla kondensacyjnego.

----------


## fotohobby

No, sprężarka to porównywalny koszt, bo chyba trudno dostac nową z wymianą za mniej, niż 3,5tyś zł...A jak wymieniam całe urządzenie, to raz, ze technologicznie jest nowsze, dwa - znów mam kilka lat gwarancji na całość, nie boję się, że za rok, "poleci"coś innego"

Zawsze mnie to ciekawi, dlaczego całośc tyle kosztuje, skoro najdroższa cześć jest tak tania  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

A jak technologicznie mozna zrewolucjonizowac wymiennik plytowy, zawor trojdrozny czy presostat?

Tyle kosztuje, ile ludzie chca za to zaplacic. Sa na forum uzytkownicy, ktorzy pompy ciepla sami sobie zlozyli za czesc ceny urzadzenia gotowego. Mojej pompy nikt mi za darmo poskladac nie chcial, a sam nie potrafie, dlatego kosztuje wiecej niz suma kosztow czesci z ktorych sie sklada. Moglem sie albo nauczyc samemu, albo zaplacic firmie ktora "now-how" sobie ceni (i slusznie). Wybralem taka firme, ktora nie musi sie miescic w wiezowcu w centrum duzego miasta, wiec az tak drogo nie bylo.  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

A może ktoś rzuci spojrzeniem na wyliczenia w projekcie





Bo próbuje liczyć sobie sam na podstawie dostępnych wzorów do obliczeń ((-> wzory)) i faktycznie dla wyliczonego zapotrzebowania ciepła dla pomieszczeń (zwykle 50-60 W/m2) długości pętli grzejnych wychodzą rzędu 200 mb. Projektant więc słusznie podzielił je na mniejsze, średnio 50-60 metrowe odcinki.

Jedynie nie rozumiem jednej rzeczy. 
Mam założone parametry temp. 40/36 C. Jest tabela nr 6 (w powyższym opracowaniu -> powyższy link) gęstości strumienia ciepła oddawanego przez podłogę w zależności od oporu cieplnego i modułu ułożenia rur. Dla temp. średniej 18 C i dla rozstawu 10 cm gęstość strumienia z tablicy wynosi ok 80 W/m2 a w projekcie straty większości typowych pomieszczeń są na poziomie 50-60 W/m2 i dla takich strat są dalsze wyliczenia... Jeżeli postępowałbym zgodnie z opisaną zasadą wyliczania (bez strefy brzegowej) i korzystałbym z tabeli to wychodzi, że dla pomieszczenia o zapotrzebowaniu 1150 W wystarcza rozstaw rur 0,25 m i długość 75 m wężownicy.... 

czy robię jakiś błąd w rozumowaniu ?

----------


## fotohobby

Dlaczego w łazience, ktora ma 12.5m2 masz tylko 4.8m2 grzanej powierzchni ?
Czym uzupełnisz te 350W ujemnego bilansu grzewczego w tym pomieszczeniu ? Drabinka, maty elektryczne ?

----------


## Pyxis

Dla lazienki Qc=590W

114,2W/m2 * 4,8m2 = 548 W

Skad te 350W "ujemnego bilansu"?


PS.
Patrzysz chyba na pieterko a ja na parter. Takie same pow lazienek.

----------


## piotrek0m

Łazienki dogrzewam drabinkami. 
Grzejniki zaprojektowane na temp 55/45 C. Jednakże zastanawiam się czy uprościć i dogrzewać na niskiej temperaturze? Bardziej mi chodziło o drabinkę jako miejsce do podsuszenia ręczników...

----------


## Liwko

> Łazienki dogrzewam drabinkami. 
> Grzejniki zaprojektowane na temp 55/45 C. Jednakże zastanawiam się czy uprościć i dogrzewać na niskiej temperaturze? Bardziej mi chodziło o drabinkę jako miejsce do podsuszenia ręczników...


Zamiast brać grzejniki na temperaturę 55 stopni, weź je przewymiaruj i zasilaj tą samą temperaturą co podłogówkę. Ręczniczki będą ciepłe a za schnięcie i tak bardziej odpowiada wentylacja  :wink:

----------


## Pyxis

Parowanie wody to przemiana fazowa  wymagajaca dostarczenia energii. Jak dogrzejesz, to zawsze szybciej wyschna.

----------


## Liwko

Łazienki są zazwyczaj niewielkie i w skrajnych przypadkach...
Nie grzejemy a wentylujemy-reczniki schną
Grzejemy ale brak wentylacji-ręczniki jakimś cudem pozostają mokre

Wentylacja, wentylacja i jeszcze raz wentylacja!

----------


## Liwko

Tak jeszcze uprzedzając "złote" wywody Pyxia.
Czy do schnięcia ręczników w łazience potrzebna jest dodatkowa drabinka, czy wystarczy podłogówka i sprawna wentylacja? Pewnie drabinka pomoże, a co latem? Drabinki u mnie zimne a ręczniki suche. Cuda.

----------


## Pyxis

Liwko, jak zwykle Twoja herbata robi sie slodka nie od cukru, a od mieszania.  :wink: 

Latem w drabinkach zalacza sie grzaleczka na godzike w nocy, w taniutkim pradzie. Ma to te zalete, ze nawet 2-3 reczniki na drabince do rana sa suchutkie. 
Takiej opcji jak barak wentylacji w lazience nawet nie rozwazam.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko, jak zwykle Twoja herbata robi sie slodka nie od cukru, a od mieszania.


A broń cie Panie Boże, przecież to ty tu na forum jesteś Alfą i Omegą. 

Wentylacja jest chyba we wszystkich łazienkach, natomiast nie we wszystkich jest ona sprawna. Wystarczy poczytać o problemach z zaparowanymi oknami. JEŻELI NIE BĘDZIE WENTYLACJI NIC NIE WYSUSZYSZ, CHOĆBYŚ GRZAŁ ILE WLEZIE.
Ja grzałeczki latem nie używam a ręczniczki mam suche  :big tongue:

----------


## Pyxis

> Drabinki u mnie zimne a ręczniki suche.





> Ja grzałeczki latem nie używam a ręczniczki mam suche


Powtarzasz to jak mantre. Moze po prostu rzadko sie kapiesz. Mi czesto zdarza sie barc prysznic wiecej niz 1x na dobe, wiec i recznik szybciej musi schnac. Wole mu "pomoc" i to sie swietnie sprawdza, a kosztuje grosze.
Wykap sie kiedys pozno w nocy i wczesnym rankiem. Ja mam suchy.  :smile: 




> JEŻELI NIE BĘDZIE WENTYLACJI NIC NIE WYSUSZYSZ, CHOĆBYŚ GRZAŁ ILE WLEZIE.


Ale tego watku juz nie ciagniemy:



> Takiej opcji jak barak wentylacji w lazience nawet nie rozwazam.


Mam nadzieje, ze nie bedziesz udowadnial, ze na podgrzewanej drabince reczniki schna dluzej. Chociaz kto Cie tam wie....  :big grin:

----------


## piotrek0m

Dyskusja ciekawa :wink: 
Ale merytorycznie nie za wiele wniosła do moich rozważań. 
Zostaje jeszcze rozmowa  z monterem któremu obliczenia są obce, ale ma doświadczenie praktyczne...

 :bye:

----------


## Arturo72

> Dyskusja ciekawa
> Ale merytorycznie nie za wiele wniosła do moich rozważań. 
> Zostaje jeszcze rozmowa  z monterem któremu obliczenia są obce, ale ma doświadczenie praktyczne...


Czyli jedynym słowem rozmowa bez sensu bo "będzie Pan zadowolony"  :wink: 
Jeśli w domu będzie tylko podlogowka co jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem to grzejniki w łazience niech też będą zasilane taką samą temperatura.

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Zamiast brać grzejniki na temperaturę 55 stopni, weź je przewymiaruj i zasilaj tą samą temperaturą co podłogówkę. Ręczniczki będą ciepłe a za schnięcie i tak bardziej odpowiada wentylacja


Nie jestem fachowcem od wentylacji, jeno zwykłym użytkownikiem.    Liwko ma racje.   Najważniejsza jest wentylacja.

----------


## Pyxis

Zwlaszcza latem w parna pogode jak na zewnatrz RH dochodzi do 80%  :big grin: 
Powies mokra szmate w cieniu i w sloneczku. Zauwazysz ronice w szybkosci schniecia. Podgrzanie takiej szmaty bardzo wydajnie wspomaga parowanie, bo dostarczasz energii do tego potrzebnej i lokalnie obnizasz RH powietrza. 
Usuwanie wilgoci z pomieszczenia to "oczywista oczywistosc" i 4x napisze, ze to sprawa bezdyskusyjna.

----------


## jasiek71

> Zwlaszcza latem w parna pogode jak na zewnatrz RH dochodzi do 80%


w pomieszczeniach nikt latem nie ma tak dużej wilgotności przy sprawnej wentylacji więc sam ruch powietrza w łazience wystarczająco wspomaga odparowanie wilgoci że nie ma potrzeby się "kopać" o to podgrzewanie, Liwko ma rację ... :yes: 
dodam tylko że obieg powietrza przy WM jest inny niż przy grawitacji ... :big tongue:

----------


## Pyxis

Jasne, ze tak duzej niema wewnatrz.

Moze opisz mi tak po krotce, co sie dzieje z wilgocia z powietrza czerpanego z zewnatrz, bo ze w kanalach sie nie wykrapla, to juz "wiemy".  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasne, ze tak duzej niema wewnatrz.
> 
> Moze opisz mi tak po krotce, co sie dzieje z wilgocia z powietrza czerpanego z zewnatrz, bo ze w kanalach sie nie wykrapla, to juz "wiemy".


każda chałupa ma pewną bezwładność odnośnie pochłaniania i oddawania nadmiaru wody a to że masz przez krótki czas 80% przy 30* to jeszcze nic nie znaczy, przyjrzyj się średniej dobowej w powietrzu zewnętrznym a średniej dobowej w powietrzu wywiewanym z budynku to dowiesz się gdzie "znika" różnica ... :yes:

----------


## Pyxis

Bezwladnosc ma, jasne. No ale przeciez przy WM jest taki zajebisty komfort, ze wilgotnosc w lecie to chyba 40% max. Temparatura tez pewnie max 22-23*C. Jak przewalasz z 500m3/h, zeby te reczniki "schly w oczach", to tej wilgoci sa grube dziesiatki litrow. Brodzil bys w domu po kostki po takim dzionku.  :wink: 

No chyba nie powiesz, ze masz latem duszne RH55% jak u mnie i na parterze ze 25*C ? 

Ja tam sobie na godzinke grzaleczke w drabince w nocy zalaczam. Sprawdza sie to przez 2 lata, to i dalej bedzie i polecam to kazdemu bez wzgledu jak iintensywna ma wentylacje. Po prostu bedzie mial duzo szybciej suche reczniki niez bez podgrzania. Ot tylko tyle.

----------


## piotrek0m

Jakbym miał podsumować sprawę mojej podłogówki, to wykonawca robi dokładnie tak jak jest w projekcie, wychodząc z założenia, że projektant bierze odpowiedzialność za to co policzył. Ze swojej strony dodał, że zastosowałby rozstaw rurek 15 cm (zamiast 10), bo właśnie na 15-20 cm najczęściej rozstawia rurki, a w pomieszczeniu w którym są zaprojektowane 3 pętle dałby 2... To jest jeden z monterów samouków, robiących instalacje bez przeliczania, jednak zawsze "jest dobrze"... i wszyscy klienci są zadowoleni i mają ciepło.... Przeniósł też w inne miejsce rozdzielacze, żeby skrócić znacznie ilości dobiegów. Do rozdzielaczy wodę ciepłą prowadzi w rurkach miedzianych fi chyba 32... żeby tylko te zaciski pod posadzką mi się nie rozszczelniły z biegiem lat.... 

Wygląda na to, że ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne jest odporne na dowolność wykonania i różną liczbę pętli i różne rozstawy - dają ten sam efekt końcowy - czyli ciepło jest.... Ciekawe czy są gdzieś dostępne wzorcowe wyliczenia i porównania ....

----------


## fotohobby

W odpowiednich programach można sobie przeprowadzić takie porównanie

----------


## asolt

> Jakbym miał podsumować sprawę mojej podłogówki, to wykonawca robi dokładnie tak jak jest w projekcie, wychodząc z założenia, że projektant bierze odpowiedzialność za to co policzył. Ze swojej strony dodał, że zastosowałby rozstaw rurek 15 cm (zamiast 10), bo właśnie na 15-20 cm najczęściej rozstawia rurki, a w pomieszczeniu w którym są zaprojektowane 3 pętle dałby 2... To jest jeden z monterów samouków, robiących instalacje bez przeliczania, jednak zawsze "jest dobrze"... i wszyscy klienci są zadowoleni i mają ciepło.... Przeniósł też w inne miejsce rozdzielacze, żeby skrócić znacznie ilości dobiegów. Do rozdzielaczy wodę ciepłą prowadzi w rurkach miedzianych fi chyba 32... żeby tylko te zaciski pod posadzką mi się nie rozszczelniły z biegiem lat.... 
> 
> Wygląda na to, że ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne jest odporne na dowolność wykonania i różną liczbę pętli i różne rozstawy - dają ten sam efekt końcowy - czyli ciepło jest.... Ciekawe czy są gdzieś dostępne wzorcowe wyliczenia i porównania ....


Bez przeliczania to mozna przyjąc 10 cm w lazienkach i 15 cm w pozostałych pomieszczeniach, jezeli parkiet to 10 cm. Zawsze to wystarczy, ale czy jest to optymalnie?
Na pewno nie, bez dokladnych obliczeń ozc i projektu podłogowki nie ma co liczyc na optymalny dobór. Nawet najlepszy samouk nie jest w stanie na oko tego dobrac, doswiadczenie tez niewiele pomoze. Fakt ze grzeje i jest ciepło nie oznacza podłogówka nie mogła byc zaprojektowana i wykonana lepiej. Optymalna oznacza dopasowana do obciązenia cieplnego a tym samym optymalna pod wzgledem kosztów inwestycyjnych.
Nie ma tak, ze  podłgowka jest odporna na dowolnosc w rozstawach i ilosci pętli, to ma przełozenie na temperaturę zasilania co ma zasadnicze znaczenie przy pompie ciepła, przy kotle gazowym i na paliwo stałe ma mniejsze znaczenie. Efekt koncowy to nie tylko ciepło w domu, ale i najnizsza mozliwa temp zasilania.

----------


## imrahil

argumentacja fotohobby ma sens. jeśli zostawić pętle o zbliżonym rozstawie wszędzie, to mając 24*C w łazience, będziemy mieli tyle samo albo prawie tyle samo w sypialni. przykręcenie na rozdzielaczu skutkuje większym oporem i mniejszym przepływem, czyli mniejszą mocną ogrzewania - tym samym co większy rozstaw rur.

u siebie w jednym z pomieszczeń jednak świadomie  (po zwróceniu uwagi przez instalatora) zmniejszyłem rozstaw z 30 cm do 20 cm, bo przy wylewce 6-7 cm byłaby wyczuwalna różnica temperatur podłogi. kosztowało to tylko trochę więcej rury, bo pomieszczenie małe.

----------


## Pyxis

Nie wiem czy jestem w tym odosobniony, ale "ciagniecie" lazienki na 24*C to czesto jakas pomylka. Ja rozumiem, ze jak mamy w domu policzone dla 20*C i tyle utrzymujemy, a w lazience chcemy miec cieplej, ale jak w calej chalupie jest lekko powyzej 22*C w zimie, to jak w lazience bedzie juz tylko minimalnie cieplej niz w reszcie domu, albo nawet bedzie taka same temperatura, to nikt poza noworodkeim po kapieli nie zmarznie (?).

----------


## darianus

Interesuję mnie tematyka podłogówki w całym domu. W zasadzie pozostała mi do rozwiania jedna wątpliwość. Chodzi mi o bezwładność, która jest wg mnie dużym minusem podłogówki. Mając grzejniki w domu i wszystkie sypialnie na piętrze, można np. na noc "zakręcać" grzejniki na dole i rano odkręcać. Z podłogówką taki manewr chyba nie przejdzie?

----------


## Liwko

> Interesuję mnie tematyka podłogówki w całym domu. W zasadzie pozostała mi do rozwiania jedna wątpliwość. Chodzi mi o bezwładność, która jest wg mnie dużym minusem podłogówki. Mając grzejniki w domu i wszystkie sypialnie na piętrze, można np. na noc "zakręcać" grzejniki na dole i rano odkręcać. Z podłogówką taki manewr chyba nie przejdzie?


A po co to robić? Obniżanie temperatury a następnie jej podnoszenie, to żadna oszczędność. Ja nawet jak na narty na tydzień wyjeżdżam to nie zmieniam ustawień  :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

*darianus:* Spora pomoca jest tez sterownie pogodowe. W jakims stopniu to pomaga sie zabezpieczyc przed przegrzewaniem pomieszczen, ale nie zawsze.
Pamietaj, ze problem dotyczy w zasadzie tylko okresow przejsciowych. W pelnym sezonie praktycznie nie istnieje.
Nie daj siw wpuscic nigdzie w grzejniki, bo gwarantuje, ze bedziesz zalowal.  :smile:

----------


## darianus

> A po co to robić? Obniżanie temperatury a następnie jej podnoszenie, to żadna oszczędność. Ja nawet jak na narty na tydzień wyjeżdżam to nie zmieniam ustawień


Żartujesz !!!? CWU też grzejesz? :smile:  Obniżanie temp. i podnoszenie nie ma sensu w przypadku podłogówki, jak wyjedziesz na tydzień sporo czasu upłynie, zanim dom się wystudzi, a jak przyjedziesz, długo będzie ziąb w domu, zanim wygrzejesz. W przypadku grzejników takiego problemu nie ma. Podłogówka kusi mnie głównie ze względu na uniwersalność doboru rodzaju ogrzewania. Na stare lata nie widzi mi się obsługa pieca na ekogroszek i chciałbym przerobić na pompę ciepła gruntową. W tej chwili pompa to raczej za drogi interes.

----------


## Arturo72

> W tej chwili pompa to raczej za drogi interes.


Na pewno ? A ile kosztowała Cię dodatkowa kotłownia na kocioł,ile kosztował komin i ile kosztował kocioł ?

----------


## Liwko

> Żartujesz !!!? CWU też grzejesz?


A jakie miałbym oszczędności z tego tytułu gdybym nie grzał?
Przy normalnym rozbiorze CWU zimą płacę za nią (za grzanie) około 30zł miesięcznie. Podziel to przez 4 i zwróć uwagę, że rozbioru nie ma. Ile zaoszczędzę?  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

I jeszcze jedno. Ty myślisz, że przy grzejnikach grzejesz tylko powietrze? W "szkieletorze" może i tak, ale w murowanym grzejesz wszystko to samo co podłogówka. Owszem, efekt grzania szybciej odczujesz, ale energii będziesz musiał uzupełnić niemal tyle samo.

----------


## darianus

> Na pewno ? A ile kosztowała Cię dodatkowa kotłownia na kocioł,ile kosztował komin i ile kosztował kocioł ?


Dostałem wycenę na kwotę 31000 pln brutto. Cena zawiera instalację wod-kan, centralne ogrzewanie grzejnikowo-podłogowe, kotłownia i piec na ekogroszek. Całość z pompą pewnie 2 razy tyle mnie wyniesie albo więcej ?

----------


## Liwko

> Dostałem wycenę na kwotę 31000 pln brutto. Cena zawiera instalację wod-kan, centralne ogrzewanie grzejnikowo-podłogowe, kotłownia i piec na ekogroszek. Całość z pompą pewnie 2 razy tyle mnie wyniesie albo więcej ?


A jaka powierzchnia użytkowa?

----------


## darianus

> I jeszcze jedno. Ty myślisz, że przy grzejnikach grzejesz tylko powietrze? W "szkieletorze" może i tak, ale w murowanym grzejesz wszystko to samo co podłogówka. Owszem, efekt grzania szybciej odczujesz, ale energii będziesz musiał uzupełnić niemal tyle samo.


Zgadzam się z tym, tylko że grzejnikami najpierw grzejesz powietrze a potem ściany i podłogi, w podłogówce odwrotnie.

----------


## darianus

> A jaka powierzchnia użytkowa?


dom z poddaszem, użytkowa 130m2

----------


## darianus

> A jakie miałbym oszczędności z tego tytułu gdybym nie grzał?
> Przy normalnym rozbiorze CWU zimą płacę za nią (za grzanie) około 30zł miesięcznie. Podziel to przez 4 i zwróć uwagę, że rozbioru nie ma. Ile zaoszczędzę?


Zawsze na 2 browary zostanie  :smile:  Faktycznie przy pompie ciepła nie ma sensu się bawić w obniżanie i podnoszenie temperatury

----------


## Liwko

> Zgadzam się z tym, tylko że grzejnikami najpierw grzejesz powietrze a potem ściany i podłogi, w podłogówce odwrotnie.


Dlatego napisałem, że efekt ciepła będzie szybciej odczuwalny przy grzejnikach, ale z oszczędzaniem energii niewiele to ma wspólnego.

----------


## Liwko

> dom z poddaszem, użytkowa 130m2


Czyli taki jak mój. PC+kotłownia+odwierty kosztowały mnie 27tyś.+ materiał na ogrzewanie podłogowe 4tyś.
Pompy teraz nieco podrożały, ale można znaleźć taniej odwierty albo samemu wykonać kolektor poziomy. Gdzie tu 60tyś?

----------


## darianus

> Czyli taki jak mój. PC+kotłownia+odwierty kosztowały mnie 27tyś.+ materiał na ogrzewanie podłogowe 4tyś.
> Pompy teraz nieco podrożały, ale można znaleźć taniej odwierty albo samemu wykonać kolektor poziomy. Gdzie tu 60tyś?


to jest cena z montażem wszystkiego? czy podłogówka wykonana samemu?

----------


## Liwko

> to jest cena z montażem wszystkiego? czy podłogówka wykonana samemu?


Podłogówkę wykonywał mi kolega hydraulik. Nie jest to jakoś skomplikowane, ale samemu się nie podjąłem.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dostałem wycenę na kwotę 31000 pln brutto. Cena zawiera instalację wod-kan, centralne ogrzewanie grzejnikowo-podłogowe, kotłownia i piec na ekogroszek. Całość z pompą pewnie 2 razy tyle mnie wyniesie albo więcej ?


Czy w/w oferta zawiera też koszt komina i wydzielonego miejsca na kocioł ? Jeśli nie to dolicz te koszty do tej wyceny w porównaniu do pompy bo ona tych dodatkowych elementów nie potrzebuje.
O koszcie pompy nie masz pojęcia.

----------


## darianus

> Czy w/w oferta zawiera też koszt komina i wydzielonego miejsca na kocioł ? Jeśli nie to dolicz te koszty do tej wyceny w porównaniu do pompy bo ona tych dodatkowych elementów nie potrzebuje.
> O koszcie pompy nie masz pojęcia.


Dom jest z piwnicą, także miejsce na kocioł w moim przypadku nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Jeśli faktycznie różnica nie jest tak duża, muszę lepiej rozpoznać temat pomp ciepła i pozbierać oferty. Ponoć od tego roku można o dofinansowanie się starać.

----------


## pokico

jestem nowa tutaj więc witam wszystkich  :wink: 

jestem w trakcie czytania wątku i nurtuje mnie jeden zasadniczy problem podłogówki, który pomimo wszystkich ochów i achów wciąż widzę.
Na razie jesteśmy zdecydowani - podłogówka na dole. A na górze...? 

Moja wizja jest taka:

jest zima. Na pewno zdarzy się, że my/dzieci przyjdziemy z zimowego spaceru/stoku przemoczeni do suchej nitki. Co w takim wypadku robicie z ubraniami? no bo chyba nie rzucacie na ziemię?

pytam z ciekawości - szukam argumentów i jakiegoś rozwiązania. Owszem, w łazience będzie jakiś mały grzejniczek do suszenia ręczników, może w kotłowni zdarzy się jeden - ale jak rodzina duża, jak suszycie "na szybko" ubrania w takim wypadku?

pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## misiupl

Myślę, że mało kto robi cały system ogrzewania pod kilka dni czy wręcz godzin czyli np suszenie. U mnie jest tak jak piszesz, duża drabinka w łazience plus grzejnik w pralnio-kotlowni.

----------


## Liwko

Jak jest ciepło i porządnie działająca wentylacja to i tak wszystko szybko wyschnie (na zabawy na śniegu nie polecam bawełny)
Przez pięć lat nie mieliśmy z tym problemu.

----------


## Pyxis

Mozna tez rozwazyc zakup jakiegos dodatkowego kompletu odziezy na zmiane.

----------


## pokico

ok, dzięki za odpowiedzi :wink: 
*Pyxis*  oczywiście, że będzie, chodziło mi raczej o rozwiązanie praktyczne umieszczenia wilgotnej odzieży gdziekolwiek, skoro nie ma grzejników.

----------


## Pyxis

Praktycznie, to ustawiasz szuszarke stojaca na jakims stryszku czy w garderobie, taka druciana, i wieszasz do woli. Zima najczesciej w domu jest ostry deficyt wilgoci w powietrzu, wiec takie mokre "szmaty" schna bardzo szybko - ale nie natychmiast.

----------


## surgi22

> Mozna tez rozwazyc zakup jakiegos dodatkowego kompletu odziezy na zmiane.


Tym razem w pełni popieram Twoje stanowisko  :big lol:

----------


## sędłaki

witam
czy może ktoś polecic mi dobrą sprawdzoną  firme do projektu CO opartego na Pompie ciepła +100% ogrzewanie podłogowe + drabinki w łazienkach na reczniki. Dom to parter + poddasze domek trochę skomplikowany kubatura 1120 m.sześciennych,   Podłogi: parter 178 mkw ( w tym salon z antresola) + garaz 57 mkw, poddasze podłogi 110 mkw Wykonastwo planuje przez - szwagra hydraulika- dobry fachowiec ale powiedział ze  chce mieć dobry projekt.

----------


## Pyxis

Kubatura to pewnie budynek caly a nie grzana, bo jesli grzana, to masz powyzej 400m2 uzytkowej. Spora chatka.  :smile:

----------


## tomekwa

Pixis wystarczy jakieś pomieszczenie przez 2 kondygnacje i już kubatura wzrasta bardzo mocno.

----------


## Pyxis

> Pixis wystarczy jakieś pomieszczenie przez 2 kondygnacje i już kubatura wzrasta bardzo mocno.


No chyba, ze masz 12m wysokosci tego pomieszczenia.  :smile: 

Mysle, ze podaje (jak wiekszisc) kubature z projektu, a ta jest kubatura bryly budynku.

----------


## sędłaki

kubatura z projektu  :sad:     Już mam KUBATURA wnętrzy  815 m. szesc

----------


## wisnia&usia

Witam wszystkich. Kupiliśmy dom w tym roku .dom 145 M .większość to ogrzewanie podłogowe.proszę powiedzieć ponieważ nie znam się na tym jeszcze czy ogrzewanie podłogowe jest w ogole wyczuwalne?  Chodzi mi o to ze posiadam pięć vaillant grzejemy gazem temp żądaną 21stopni i w domu niby jest to 20,5 ale tak naprawdę w ogole nie odczuwam ze podłogą grzejne. Proszę o poradę osób które grzeją gazem czy to normalne ze nie czuje takiego ciepła i czy mam rozumieć ze abym odczuwał ciepło podłogi musiałbym znacznie podnieść temp w pomieszczeniu np. Do 26 STOPNI co odbije się na wyższym rachunku?  ja myślałem ze tobbędzie Pirlo w stopy a tu za ciekawie nie jest mimo osiągnięcia żądanej temp. Proszę o jakieś porady. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> Chodzi mi o to ze posiadam pięć vaillant grzejemy gazem temp żądaną 21stopni i w domu niby jest to 20,5 ale tak naprawdę w ogole nie odczuwam ze podłogą grzejne.


Czyli masz poprawnie wykonaną  i poprawnie działającą podłogówkę  :smile: 
Tak ma być,wodna podlogówka nie może parzyć w stopy,ma być neutralna i taka jest u ciebie i to jest normalne.
Jeśli temp.w domu jest odpowiednia to chyba wszystko ok.

----------


## wisnia&usia

No niby jest taka temp jak ma byc ale nie powinienem czuć chłodu a bes skarpet czuje...byłem u kolegi - co prswda grzeje węglem ,w domu temp 25s i ma podlogowke w kuchni i ubikacji i tam czuć ciepło.co prawda za.bardzo ale.czuć .ja chcialbym osiągnąć chociaż jedną piąta z tego co ona ma .tak abym stojąc.na niej czuł chociaż delikatnie ciepło....szczeze teoche inaczej sobie trochę wyobrażałem ta podlogowke .więc albialbo na rozdzielaczu mam coś nie tak albo wszystko gra tylko mialem większe oczekiwania co do tego : :tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> No niby jest taka temp jak ma byc ale nie powinienem czuć chłodu a bes skarpet czuje...byłem u kolegi - co prswda grzeje węglem ,w domu temp 25s i ma podlogowke w kuchni i ubikacji i tam czuć ciepło.co prawda za.bardzo ale.czuć .ja chcialbym osiągnąć chociaż jedną piąta z tego co ona ma .tak abym stojąc.na niej czuł chociaż delikatnie ciepło....szczeze teoche inaczej sobie trochę wyobrażałem ta podlogowke .więc albialbo na rozdzielaczu mam coś nie tak albo wszystko gra tylko mialem większe oczekiwania co do tego :


Miałeś złe i nie uprawnione oczekiwania co do podlogowki,ona nie ma prawa nagrzewac podłogi tak żeby było ciepło w nogi i tak nie może grzać,kolega ma widocznie spaprana podlogowke,że ma ciepła podłogę.
Podłoga przy podlogowce jest cieplejsza o 3-5st.C niż temperatura w pomieszczeniu bo to nie jest grzejnik ścienny gdzie zapodajesz ok.50-60st.C na zasilaniu tylko w podłogę idzie ok.30-35st.C.
Druga sprawa ze odczuwanie ciepła podłogi różni się tym co jest na podłodze,na kaflach będzie czuć na panelach i parkiecie mniej przy tej samej temp.w pomieszczeniu. 
Podlogowka grzeje całą swoją powierzchnia czyli w sypialni 15m2 będzie to 15m2 grzejnika podłogowego gdzie ściennego tylko ok.1m2 i teraz pomysł jakie muszą być różnice w temperaturze zasilania dla obu grzejników przy jednakowej temp.w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## plusfoto

> No niby jest taka temp jak ma byc ale nie powinienem czuć chłodu a bes skarpet czuje...byłem u kolegi - co prswda grzeje węglem ,w domu temp 25s i ma podlogowke w kuchni i ubikacji i tam czuć ciepło.co prawda za.bardzo ale.czuć .ja chcialbym osiągnąć chociaż jedną piąta z tego co ona ma .tak abym stojąc.na niej czuł chociaż delikatnie ciepło....szczeze teoche inaczej sobie trochę wyobrażałem ta podlogowke .więc albialbo na rozdzielaczu mam coś nie tak albo wszystko gra tylko mialem większe oczekiwania co do tego :


No to poczekajmy jeszcze parę lat jak u kolegi zaczną się problemy zdrowotne wtedy zrozumie dlaczego podłogówki ma nie być czuć. Stąd się właśnie potem biorą wszystkie mity że podłogówka jest nie zdrowa. Po za tym 25 st. przy podłogówce to przecież w majtkach można się ugotować. Choć są ludziska  dla których jak sobie dupska nie sparzy to zimno.

----------


## wisnia&usia

U mnie na 145m 2 jest ok. 100m2 podlogowki i wszędzie płytki gresowe.w sypialni mam panele a w drugiej wykladzine. Proszę powiedzcie mi jaka powinna być temp na tym termo.który jest na rozdzielaczu? I jaka powinna być odpowiednią tep. Podłogi do tej temp.  Czy ktoś z was ma może rozdzielacz podlogowy tece floor i mógłby mnie pokierowwc jak powinno być to wszystko ustawione poprawnie? Tam jest mnustwo zaworkow które ustawia się kluczem imbus , termostat, czujnik itp. Chcialbym wiedzieć czy wszystko u mnie jest dobrze ustawione ponieważ instalator zrobił i potem powiedział ze muszę sobie radzić sam ...dzisiaj położę termometr na podłodze i spraedze jaka ma.temp....w sypialni mam kaloryfer i jest ustawiiny na minimum pracy , panele są tak samo ciepłe jak podłoga w innycj pomieszczeniach a w pokoju jest 21.5 stopnia.czyli ciepłej o stopień w porównaniu do innych pomieszczeń gdzie jest podłoga..poge podaj ewentualnie linka.z youtuba z ustawieniami mojego rozdzielacza pieca i całej reszty. Pozdrawiam

----------


## oliwkawawa

> jestem nowa tutaj więc witam wszystkich 
> 
> jestem w trakcie czytania wątku i nurtuje mnie jeden zasadniczy problem podłogówki, który pomimo wszystkich ochów i achów wciąż widzę.
> Na razie jesteśmy zdecydowani - podłogówka na dole. A na górze...? 
> 
> Moja wizja jest taka:
> 
> jest zima. Na pewno zdarzy się, że my/dzieci przyjdziemy z zimowego spaceru/stoku przemoczeni do suchej nitki. Co w takim wypadku robicie z ubraniami? no bo chyba nie rzucacie na ziemię?
> 
> ...


ja rozwieszam w kotłowni która jest również pralnią i suszarnią  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Ulubiony tekst jaki słyszę gdy mój tata nas odwiedzi-ta podłoga nie jest ciepła  :big grin:  Mówię wciąż i wciąż, że ma nie być ciepła, tylko przyjemna w odbiorze, nie zimna...
U nas poza łazienkami i kuchnią jest wszędzie drewno. Łazimy boso bez skarpet. W domu 20-21 stopni. Podłoga jest przyjemna. W łazienkach faktycznie nie jest tak fajnie jak na parkiecie, dlatego współczuję tym którzy mają wszędzie płytki, zwłaszcza w okresach przejściowych  :smile:

----------


## wisnia&usia

ok w takim razie jaka masz temp. podłogi skoro chodzicie boso, prosze o szczera odpowiedz poniewaz ja zaraz sprawdze ile jest u mnie i chcialbym aby odpowiedz byla szczera...zebym mogl porównać i w koncu pojąć ze tak powinno być. Prosze o odpowiedz ludzi którzy posiadaja i maja jak zmierzyć temp pogłogi. pozdrawiam   u mnie na ta chwile wynosi 20sC.... termoment elektryczny polozony na 20 min czujnikiem do podlogi...

----------


## fenix2

> Witam wszystkich. Kupiliśmy dom w tym roku .dom 145 M .większość to ogrzewanie podłogowe.proszę powiedzieć ponieważ nie znam się na tym jeszcze czy ogrzewanie podłogowe jest w ogole wyczuwalne?  Chodzi mi o to ze posiadam pięć vaillant grzejemy gazem temp żądaną 21stopni i w domu niby jest to 20,5 ale tak naprawdę w ogole nie odczuwam ze podłogą grzejne. Proszę o poradę osób które grzeją gazem czy to normalne ze nie czuje takiego ciepła i czy mam rozumieć ze abym odczuwał ciepło podłogi musiałbym znacznie podnieść temp w pomieszczeniu np. Do 26 STOPNI co odbije się na wyższym rachunku?  ja myślałem ze tobbędzie Pirlo w stopy a tu za ciekawie nie jest mimo osiągnięcia żądanej temp. Proszę o jakieś porady. Pozdrawiam


Nie należ patrzeć na temperaturę podłogi tylko na temperaturę jaka panuje w pomieszczeniu. Jak masz 20.5 i uważasz że jest zimno to zwiększ o 1-2 stopnie i zobaczysz czy będzie dobrze. Bez dokładnego schematu instalacji, zdjęć itp. nikt ci nie jest w stanie pomóc przez internet.

----------


## zieli

> u mnie na ta chwile wynosi 20sC.... termoment elektryczny polozony na 20 min czujnikiem do podlogi...


Ja sprawdzałem to w zeszłym roku i około 3h po zakończeniu grzania temperatura podłogi (panele 12mmm) była  pomiędzy 23*-23,5* a temp. w pomieszczeniu 22*-22,5*

Ale tak jak fenix2 napisał nie patrz na temp podłogi, jeśli w pomieszczeniu jest za zimno podnieś temp.

----------


## wisnia&usia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kahE...ature=youtu.be   tu jest fuilmik na youtube, miedzy 3 a 5 min jest piokazane jak to u mnie wyglada... 

prosze zwrócic uwage mniejwiecej wszystko jest ok , jak cos moge wstawic jakies fotki badz nowy filmik ;p 

co prawda spalnie juz spadło bo pali duzo mniej ale chodzi mi tylko o ta temp podlogi i czy ten mieszacz jest dobrze ustawiony ;p 

pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

wisnia&usia czym wyższa temp. podłogówki tym większe spalanie i na odwrót. 

Nie wiem czy dobrze rozszyfrowałem działanie tego układu. Moim zdaniem ten termostat (białe pokrętło z cyferkami 1,2,3,4) powinien być na zasilaniu a u ciebie jest na powrocie. Nim regulujesz temperaturę na podłogówce.

Do poczytania:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...alne-parametry

----------


## wisnia&usia

nic konkretnego na tamtym forum nie wyczytalem, potrzbuje kogos kto sie na tym zna... krok po kroku moglbym powiedziec jak mam wszystko ustawione i jak podpiete... 

Dziwne ze na roznych mieszaczach w roznych miejsach montuje sie regulatory.... pewnie dla kogos kto to rozumie jest jasne, ja nie stety znam sie w innej dziedzicie a co do hydrauliki jestem totalny laik...

kilka fotek z umieszczonymi termostatami...
http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=h...art=64&ndsp=38    - na wejsciu...

http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=h...rt=123&ndsp=34 - na wejsciu


http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=h...tart=0&ndsp=28   - na wejsciu 

http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=h...tart=0&ndsp=27  - na wyjsciu....

http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=h...rt=193&ndsp=35 - na wyjsciu... 

czy ktos wie jak ma to byc w koncu zamontowane... ? mi tez na logike nie pasuje termostats w miejscu wyjscia...bo on by wtedy dawał ? wtedy powinien byc ustawiony jak najnizej zbye puszczal wode schlodzona ? nie czaj tego systemu... :sad: 

w tej chwili mam krzywa 0,7 piec grzeje od godziny 15:00 a jest 22 i temp zmienila sie z nocnej 19,5 na 20 - troche chyba długo to schodzi...wydaje mi sie ze z mieszaczem cos jest nie tak i zle jest ustawiony...

pod wylewka mam 15cm styro ~0,38 wspolczynnik wiec chyba powinno cos tego ciepla trzymac a ja w tej chwili mam podloge chlodna...
byc moze pogodowka cos steruje ze wykrywa ze za oknem jest cieoplo i nie nagrzewa tak jak powinno ale chyba to tak nie ma dzialac  :big grin:  

kompletnie sie juz zakrecilem ;d 

prosze o jakies porady, za co z góry dziekuje. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

Zapłaci parę groszy instalatorowi który to robił i niech ci wytłumaczy co i jak. 
Takie coś nie powinno kosztować więcej niż 50zł.

Więc może masz dobrze. 
Kręc termostatem obserwuj jak zmienia się temp. wody (termometr na rozdzielaczu).
Instrukcja do sterownika twojego kotła jest w góógle tam wszystko jest opisane. 

Kocioł daje np. temperaturę 50 stopni a mieszacz ją zbija do takiej jak ustawisz na termostacie rozdzielacza. Cała filozofia działania układu. 
Kociło dobija do zadanej czy nie?

----------


## wisnia&usia

u mnie na wejsciu jest zamontowany na przewodzie taki czujnik , on powinien byc na wejsciu czy na wyjsciu zamontowany ? na termometrze na mieszaczu mam temp 24sC zmienilem na termostacie z 4 na 2 i teraz minęło 2h i jest dalej taka sama temp na tym termometrze. czekam dalej moze cos sie zmieni...przeczytalem cala instrukcje ale tam sa jakies zawory ktore steruje sie kluczem imbus i kreci sie odpowiednią ilosc obrotów ale trzeba wiedziec jak długie ma sie petle jakie fi rury itp... 
co masz na mysli piszac czy kociol dobija do zadanej ? 
chodzi ci o to z jaka temp kociol pracuje ?czy dobija mi temp w pomieszczeniu do zadanej na sterowniku ? w tej chwili prcuje na mocy 37sC i taka zadaje caly czas temp

Czy jest mozliwosc ze mam za dlugie obiegi i woda zanim wraca jest totalnie wychłodona ?
chyba ze krzywa jest za niska i zadaje za niska temp piec 

sory jesli cos zle rozumiem ale jak juz wspomnialem totalny laik ze mnie ;/

pompa lepiej jak jest na 1? 2? czy 3 biegu ?

----------


## fenix2

Zaworami na klucz imbusowy regulujesz przepływy w poszczególnych pętlach. Tego na razie nie ruszaj. Jakie przepływy rotametry pokazują?

----------


## fenix2

> czy dobija mi temp w pomieszczeniu do zadanej na sterowniku ? w tej chwili prcuje na mocy 37sC i taka zadaje caly czas temp
> 
> ?


Nie rozumiem tego zdania. Masło maślane. 
Moc to moc a temperatura to co innego. 
37 stopni Celsjusza to temperatura jaka wychodzi z kotła?

----------


## wisnia&usia

ratometry pokazuja przepływ miedzy 2 a 3 , jesli chodzi o temp jaka wychodzi z kotła to na ta chwile 39 stopni....

np. w tej chwili mam zadana temp nocna na 20stopni , na sterowniku pokazuje mi ze jest 19,5 a mimo to piec sie jeszcze nie wlaczył żeby dogrzać , czy to wina pogodówki ? bo jest + 5 na zewnatrz , dodam jeszcze ze zmienilem ustawienia na sterowniku z termostat na korekta...

----------


## fenix2

> ratometry pokazuja przepływ miedzy 2 a 3 , jesli chodzi o temp jaka wychodzi z kotła to na ta chwile 39 stopni....
> 
> np. w tej chwili mam zadana temp nocna na 20stopni , na sterowniku pokazuje mi ze jest 19,5 a mimo to piec sie jeszcze nie wlaczył żeby dogrzać , czy to wina pogodówki ? bo jest + 5 na zewnatrz , dodam jeszcze ze zmienilem ustawienia na sterowniku z termostat na korekta...


Są przepływy więc OK, pompka podłogówki na razie może chodzić na 1 biegu. 
Przy obecnych temp. zewnętrznych powinno wystarczyć te 39*.
Jedynie co pozostaje to kręcić termostatem i obserwować czy temperatura się podnosi lub spada. Jak nie to znaczy że coś jest skopane w tym mieszaczu. 
Pompka w kotle działa?

----------


## wisnia&usia

ok to zmienie z 3 biegu na 1 , zobacze czy cos da krecenie tym termostatem , ale prosze napisz jaka powinna  byc temp na tym termometrze bo rozumiem ze chodzi ci abym zwrocil uwage na to tak ? pompka w kotle dziala bo slychac ja, czasem nawet chodzi mimo ze nie ma płomyka na piecu ;p

----------


## fenix2

Temperaturę ustawiasz taką żeby w domu było ciepło/komfortowo. Nie podam Ci konkretnej wartości. Trzeba dobrać doświadczalnie. 
Tyko trzeba ustalić czy kręcąc tym termostatem da się to zrobić.

----------


## namira

> ok w takim razie jaka masz temp. podłogi skoro chodzicie boso, prosze o szczera odpowiedz poniewaz ja zaraz sprawdze ile jest u mnie i chcialbym aby odpowiedz byla szczera...zebym mogl porównać i w koncu pojąć ze tak powinno być. Prosze o odpowiedz ludzi którzy posiadaja i maja jak zmierzyć temp pogłogi. pozdrawiam   u mnie na ta chwile wynosi 20sC.... termoment elektryczny polozony na 20 min czujnikiem do podlogi...


U  mnie tem. podlogi wynosi 23 stopnie - jest wyczuwalne przyjemne ciepło gdy stawiam na niej bose stopy ale ja zawsze chodze w kapciach,w przeciwienstwie do mojego syna,który kapci nie zakłada nigdy,tem.w strefie dziennej 22,6,wilgotność powietrza 37%,za oknem 5 stopni.

----------


## wisnia&usia

dzisiaj grzeje od 7:00 ustawilem na 22 temp aby grzało do cały dzien, zobaczymy o ktorej godzinie osiagnie zadana temp i obserwuje termometr na mieszaczu . zmienilem z 3 na 4 w termostacie. pompę zostawiołem na 2 biegu. za oknrm + 5 , swieci słonko. zobaczymy co bedzie sie działo.

----------


## wisnia&usia

no i od 7 chodzil piec do teraz czyli 16:00      rano było 19stopni, w tej chwuili jest 20...   na 9 godzin grzania poszlo o jeden stopien ? podłoga jak stane stopa dalej jest chłodna. nie zmina lecz chłodna, a powinnienem nie czuc ani ciepla ani zimna... 

termostat ma ograniczenie od 2 do 4,5    zmienilem na 4 i temp dalej taka sama czyli 25stopni na tym termomentrze co jest zamontowany na mieszaczu.... cos kur...jest nie tak... co jakas godzine zagladalem na piec i patrzylem jaka temp zadawał , było miedzy 37 stopni a 43...

Czy to mozliwe ze przez tyle godzin podłoga sie nie nagrzała ? jak zwiekszyc ta tempereture ;/ przeciez na polu dzisiaj było +7 stopni...zaczyna mnie to irytowac, przy takiej pogodzie z 19stopni dom powinien smialo sie nagrzac do zadanej 22 sropni skoro mamy juz godzine 16...

co moge jeszcze zrobic albo sprawdzic aby wyciagnać jakies wnioski ? 

troche sie podłamałem...

pdro

----------


## CityMatic

> no i od 7 chodzil piec do teraz czyli 16:00      rano było 19stopni, w tej chwuili jest 20...   na 9 godzin grzania poszlo o jeden stopien ? ...
> 
> termostat ma ograniczenie od 2 do 4,5    zmieniłem na 4 i temp dalej taka sama czyli 25stopni na tym termomentrze co jest zamontowany na mieszaczu.... cos kur...jest nie tak... co jakaś godzinę zaglądałem na piec i patrzyłem jaka temp zadawał , było miedzy 37 stopni a 43...
> 
> Czy to możliwe ze przez tyle godzin podłoga sie nie nagrzała ? jak zwiększyć ta temperaturę  ;/ przecież na polu dzisiaj było +7 stopni...zaczyna mnie to irytować, przy takiej pogodzie z 19stopni dom powinien śmiało się nagrzać do zadanej 22 stopni skoro mamy już godzinę 16...
> 
> co mogę jeszcze zrobić albo sprawdzić aby wyciągnąć jakieś wnioski ? 
> 
> trochę się podłamałem...
> ...


Podłogówka ma bardzo dużą bezwładność, masz niską temperaturę zasilania i mały przepływ, co chcesz osiągnąć? to nie grzejniki.
Aby podnieść temperaturę podłogówką w takim czasie trzeba by z 60*C dać na wejście i przepływ na 3(pewnie max dla pompy).
To wada podłogówki , wszyscy co mają wiedzą o czym piszę , ale przy mrozach jest lepiej, dom się nie wychładza tak szybko, a podniesienie temperatury o 1 czy 2 stopnie trwa ok 6-8 godzin.
Czas i wprawa +doświadczenie i będziesz wiedział jak reaguje Twój dom i Twoje ogrzewanie.

----------


## jasiek71

że tak się wtrynię...
skoro masz kocioł sterowany pogodowo ( krzywa...) to po kiego jest układ mieszania podłogówki....?
to ma działać bez mieszania...

----------


## wisnia&usia

no wlasnie wydawalo mi sie ze jak bylo zimniej to do mszybciej sie nagrzewał...to ja nie wiem jak ktos pisze ze ma krzywa grzewcza 0,30 i ma 22 stopnie w domu i ma tylko podlogówke... to zeby nagrzac ten dom z 18 stopni do 22 musi czekac tydzien haha bo przy krzywej 0,30 temp zasilania jest bardzo bardzo niska ;p  

prosze powiedziec czy lepiej jest trzymać cały czas np. temp 21 stopni czy lepiej na noc obnizyc o 0,5 lub 1 stopnia ? bo w moim przypadku jak od 23:00 do 15:00 mamy tryb nocny (bo wracamy dopiero do domu o 17:00 ) to w tym czasie sie wychladza...i potem nowu kilka godzin musze czekac i w tedy piec chodzi non stop... moze lepiej jak on by sobie potrzymywal ta temp caly czas na bardzo niskiej krzywej ? i dac wtedy noc 21 stopni i dzien 21 ? 

moga te pytania wydawac sie wam banalne ale ja nie mam bladego pojecia o tym wszystkim i wiem tyle co wyczytam. pozdro

----------


## wisnia&usia

Jasiek....
Nie ja to robiłem...nie ja montowałem , prosilem instalatora o dobry, oszczędny piec gazowy. Padł wybór na Piec Vaillant Eco Tech Plus + zasobnik 150l + calormatic 470 + pogodówka...  Zainstalował , powiedział z grubsza co i jak powiedział ze mam instrukcje do pieca , do mieszzacza i zebym to przestudiwal i ze napewno sobie poradze...

Nie wiem czy w moim przypadku ten mieszzacz jest potrzebny czy nie , gdybym wiedzial co i jak nie siedzialbym na forum i nie prosil o pomoc innych ;p 

pozdro

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek....
> Nie ja to robiłem...nie ja montowałem , prosilem instalatora o dobry, oszczędny piec gazowy. Padł wybór na Piec Vaillant Eco Tech Plus + zasobnik 150l + calormatic 470 + pogodówka...  Zainstalował , powiedział z grubsza co i jak powiedział ze mam instrukcje do pieca , do mieszzacza i zebym to przestudiwal i ze napewno sobie poradze...
> 
> Nie wiem czy w moim przypadku ten mieszzacz jest potrzebny czy nie , gdybym wiedzial co i jak nie siedzialbym na forum i nie prosil o pomoc innych ;p 
> 
> pozdro


na początek to ustaw mieszanie tak aby jak najmniej redukował temperaturę, na kotle ustaw stałą temperaturę bez jakichś podziałów na dzień czy noc...
nie wiem gdzie masz te grzejniki i czy mają głowice termostatyczne...?

----------


## wisnia&usia

1. aby jak najmniej redukował temperature ? masz na mysli ustawienie głowicy termostatycznej ktora znajduje sie na mieszaczu np. na 4 co daje 40 stopni?? Nie wiem czy zauwazyles ale na moim mieszaczu ten zawór jest na wyjsciu co dla mnie jest bardzo dziwne ale ok... u gory jest link z filmem z youtuba jak to u mnie wyglada, w ciul amatorski ale zawsze to cos ;p
2. stałą temp? masz na mysli ustawienie temp na regulatorze? np. 21 stopni dzien i noc ? 
3. grzejniki mam w jednej sypialni ktorej nie mam zagos[odarowanej wiec nie uzywam - sa na off.  w drugiej sypialni jedna sztuka.. i w przedpokoju jedna sztuka ktora jest na off. Na ta chwile chodzi tylko jeden kaloryfer w sypialni ktory nie posiada głowicy termostatycznej, jest tylko cos takiego narazie- tym tez mozna regilowac....;p https://www.google.pl/search?q=grzej...0%3B1024%3B680 

pozdrawiam i dziekuje za poswiecony czas ;p

----------


## jasiek71

ustaw jedną zadaną temperaturę jaka cię interesuje, nie kombinuj z obniżaniem....
głowicę na rozdzielaczu daj na max...

jeżeli uważasz że według ciebie dom spala za dużo gazu to jakim cudem nie osiąga zadanej temperatury...
akurat tu nic nie dzieje się bez przyczyny, izolacje masz akurat nie bardzo imponujące więc sugerowanie się zapewnieniami instalatorów że tyle to a tyle gazu wystarczy jest co najmniej nie na miejscu....
to bardziej od budynku zależy ile idzie opału a nie od kotła, energia którą wytwarza przecież nie znika a jak by jej wytwarzał za dużo to temperatura w pomieszczeniach zaczęła by przekraczać tą nastawioną...

----------


## wisnia&usia

1. ok daje 21 stopni dzien i noc. 
2. głowice daje na maxa, w moim przypadku da sie tylko dac na 4 bo dalej jest jakas blokada ;p
3. sadze ze izolacje domu nie sa najgorsze i przy  -5 nie powinien brać 11 m3 gazu - podejrzewam ze gdzies moze byc cos nie tak ustwione i dlatego spalanie jest wyzsze. 
Nie jeden post czytalem ze ktois mial zle kociol ustawiony i spalanie moze byc wyzsze. Kolega z forum obniżył spalanie o 3m3 dziennie przy takich samych temp wiec wiem ze jest to mozliwe i nie tylko ze wzgledu na tego goscia tylko wiele takich tematów jest , nawet na muratorze.

Ok zobaczymy co czas przyniesie robie tak jak napisales  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie jeden post czytalem ze ktois mial zle kociol ustawiony i spalanie moze byc wyzsze. Kolega z forum obniżył spalanie o 3m3 dziennie przy takich samych temp wiec wiem ze jest to mozliwe i nie tylko ze wzgledu na tego goscia tylko wiele takich tematów jest , nawet na muratorze.


3m3 gazu to ok. 30kwh energii...
w obecnych warunkach moja chałupa zużywa ok. 45-50kwh energii na utrzymanie 22-23*, daj mi tego "zawodnika" który tak przestawi mi sterowanie że bez spadku komfortu zejdzie chociaż z 10kwh na dobę... :big grin: 

w tych m3 gazu jest też CWU...?
ile wody średnio zużywacie na dobę...?

----------


## jasiek71

> 3. sadze ze izolacje domu nie sa najgorsze i przy  -5 nie powinien brać 11 m3 gazu - podejrzewam ze gdzies moze byc cos nie tak ustwione i dlatego spalanie jest wyzsze.


moja chałupa przy -5 bierze ok. 65-70kwh ale jest już dawno wysuszona i wygrzana , twoja nie dość że nowa to jeszcze z porothermu i wentylacją grawitacyjną...
daj jej wyschnąć a zużycie samo zacznie spadać, ustal tylko optymalnie zadaną temperaturę i nie przestawiaj co chwilę...
nie ma czegoś takiego że kocioł spala i ciepła nie daje ...

----------


## wisnia&usia

no ok ;p tylko po co jest ponad 100 ustawien na sterowniku typu korekta, termostts brak, obnizanie itp;p 
po cos one sa;p gdyby bylo tak jak piszesz to kupujesz piec, podłączasz go, ustawiasz temp i po problemie i albo pali ci 6 m3 gazu albo 20m3  :big tongue:  Wydaje mi sie ze trzeba zoptymalizowac odpowiednio kociol pod swój dom, izolacje itp... takie jest moje zdanie. 

;p pozdrooo

----------


## oliwkawawa

> ok w takim razie jaka masz temp. podłogi skoro chodzicie boso, prosze o szczera odpowiedz poniewaz ja zaraz sprawdze ile jest u mnie i chcialbym aby odpowiedz byla szczera...zebym mogl porównać i w koncu pojąć ze tak powinno być. Prosze o odpowiedz ludzi którzy posiadaja i maja jak zmierzyć temp pogłogi. pozdrawiam   u mnie na ta chwile wynosi 20sC.... termoment elektryczny polozony na 20 min czujnikiem do podlogi...


nie powiem Ci dokładnie bo nie mam sprzętu żeby to dokładnie zmierzyć. Temperatura podłogi uzależniona jest od temp. zasilania. Jakiś czas temu mierzyłam zwykłym pokojowym termometrem, położonym pod pudełkiem ze styropianu. Wtedy na termometrze było bodajże 24 stopnie. Temperatura w pomieszczeniach u nas to 20-21 stopni. Ale bierz pod uwagę że u nas parkiet prawie wszędzie. Na płytkach w kuchni już tak milusio nie jest, mimo że temperatura jest praktycznie taka sama, ale inaczej ją odczuwasz na gresie a inaczej na drewnie.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> no wlasnie wydawalo mi sie ze jak bylo zimniej to do mszybciej sie nagrzewał...to ja nie wiem jak ktos pisze ze ma krzywa grzewcza 0,30 i ma 22 stopnie w domu i ma tylko podlogówke... to zeby nagrzac ten dom z 18 stopni do 22 musi czekac tydzien haha bo przy krzywej 0,30 temp zasilania jest bardzo bardzo niska ;p  
> 
> prosze powiedziec czy lepiej jest trzymać cały czas np. temp 21 stopni czy lepiej na noc obnizyc o 0,5 lub 1 stopnia ? bo w moim przypadku jak od 23:00 do 15:00 mamy tryb nocny (bo wracamy dopiero do domu o 17:00 ) to w tym czasie sie wychladza...i potem nowu kilka godzin musze czekac i w tedy piec chodzi non stop... moze lepiej jak on by sobie potrzymywal ta temp caly czas na bardzo niskiej krzywej ? i dac wtedy noc 21 stopni i dzien 21 ? 
> 
> moga te pytania wydawac sie wam banalne ale ja nie mam bladego pojecia o tym wszystkim i wiem tyle co wyczytam. pozdro


Podłogówka ma dużą bezwładność, jak już City napisał.
Ja na początku też się bawiłam w grzanie i oszczędzanie nocą, z różnicą rzędu kilku stopni. Teraz mam grzanie 21,5 a oszczędzanie 20,5 czyli niewielka różnica, bo przy podłogówce i tak większe różnice nie mają sensu. Jak chcesz mieć cieplej po powrocie do domu z pracy to ustaw tryb grzania od godziny co najmniej 15, wtedy chociaż podłoga się nagrzeje :wink:  też jest inny odbiór jak masz ciepłą podłogę a jak chłodniejszą.

----------


## animuss

> *Podłogówka ma dużą bezwładność*, jak już City napisał.
> Ja na początku też się bawiłam w grzanie i oszczędzanie .


W tym sezonie grzewczym tylko tydzień chodziła podłogówka u mnie w domu w te mrozy -5 / -12*C. :roll eyes:

----------


## fenix2

> 1. ok daje 21 stopni dzien i noc. 
> 2. głowice daje na maxa, w moim przypadku da sie tylko dac na 4 bo dalej jest jakas blokada ;p
> 3. sadze ze izolacje domu nie sa najgorsze i przy  -5 nie powinien brać 11 m3 gazu - podejrzewam ze gdzies moze byc cos nie tak ustwione i dlatego spalanie jest wyzsze. 
> Nie jeden post czytalem ze ktois mial zle kociol ustawiony i spalanie moze byc wyzsze. Kolega z forum obniżył spalanie o 3m3 dziennie przy takich samych temp wiec wiem ze jest to mozliwe i nie tylko ze wzgledu na tego goscia tylko wiele takich tematów jest , nawet na muratorze.
> 
> Ok zobaczymy co czas przyniesie robie tak jak napisales


Daj głowice na max, tylko że, jak z pieca wychodzi te 37* to może być tak że na mieszaczu będzie te maksymalnie 27* i więcej nie uzyskasz bo jest na za mała temperatura zasilania. 
Na próbę trzeba by zwiększyć krzywą grzewczą albo ustawić na kotle na stałe np. 45* Celsjusza.
Po kilku daniach dom się wygrzeje i wtedy zobaczysz.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> W tym sezonie grzewczym tylko tydzień chodziła podłogówka u mnie w domu w te mrozy -5 / -12*C.


pewnie masz świetnie zaizolowany  :smile:  w kominku palicie?

----------


## animuss

> pewnie masz świetnie zaizolowany  w kominku palicie?


Nie .
4 grzejniki obsługują całe mieszkanie. Przypadkowo w zeszłym roku zapomniałem włączyć podłogówkę ,a w zasadzie włączyłem pompę ale zawór doprowadzający ciepło był zamknięty ,zdziwiło mnie że tak idzie mało opału ,ale po miesięcy wykryłem że jednego zaworu nie otworzyłem,woda w podłogówce krążyła w obiegu wewnętrznym. :roll eyes: 
Teraz wykorzystuję to i nie włączam podłogówki jak jest cieplej ,w tym roku nie ma zimy na razie więc oszczędności są spore ,wystarczą delikatnie ciepłe grzejniki te 4 + drabinka w łazience,a sterowalność temperaturą jest wysoka.

----------


## oliwkawawa

aaaa, grzejniki masz. U nas nie ma. 100% podłogówki  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> aaaa, grzejniki masz. U nas nie ma. 100% podłogówki


Zastanawiam się teraz  czy nie lepiej było zrobić jak się budowałem w każdym pomieszczeniu połowę podłogi w podłogówce zatopić i małe grzejniki jedno płytowe.
Taka instalacja grzejąc razem czyli podłogówka 50%  i mały grzejnik 50%  pokrywałyby cale zapotrzebowanie pomieszczenia na ciepło  100% .
Sterowalność instalacji była by super. Przy małym mrozie i w okresach przejściowych jesień- wiosna chodziły by same grzejniki ,na duże mrozy zapuszczał bym podłogówkę .Już teraz widzę spore oszczędności ,co by było przy takiej  instalacji. :smile:

----------


## Pyxis

Jak bys sobie faktycznie zrobil podlogowe, to po sezonie te grzejniki bys odkrecil i sprzedal.  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> Jak bys sobie faktycznie zrobil podlogowe, to po sezonie te grzejniki bys odkrecil i sprzedal.


Na tą chorobę nie ma lekarstwa. :big lol:

----------


## Pyxis

> Na tą chorobę nie ma lekarstwa.


Eeee tam. Eksperymentuj. Cos w koncu Ci pomoze.  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> Eeee tam. Eksperymentuj. Cos w koncu Ci pomoze.


Też byłem przekonany że podłogówka powinna być odpalona na samym początku sezonu grzejnego i tyle lat tak robiłem .
Na jednej kondygnacji budynku nie ma grzejników musi chodzić podłogówka cały sezon.
Gdy wchodzi w grę podgrzewanie a nie ogrzewanie  to się nie sprawdziło ,zmieniłem sposób sterowania ogrzewaniem,brak zimy .

----------


## fenix2

> Gdy wchodzi w grę podgrzewanie a nie ogrzewanie  to się nie sprawdziło ,zmieniłem sposób sterowania ogrzewaniem,brak zimy .


Dlaczego się nie sprawdziło?

----------


## animuss

> Dlaczego się nie sprawdziło?


Podgrzewam teraz kilka litrów wody zwłaszcza nocą ,a nie blok betonowy non stop ,100 m2 podłogówki to 6 m3 betonu  ,blok 1,x1 x 6

----------


## Pyxis

> Podgrzewam teraz kilka litrów wody zwłaszcza nocą ,a nie blok betonowy non stop ,100 m2 podłogówki to 6 m3 betonu  ,blok 1,x1 x 6


Kilka litrow? Nie masz obiegowki w ukladzie z kalafiorami? Jesli masz, to policz ile litrow wody grzejesz (ile ona przepompuje w ciagu cyklu nocnego grzania)  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Podgrzewam teraz kilka litrów wody zwłaszcza nocą ,a nie blok betonowy non stop ,100 m2 podłogówki to 6 m3 betonu  ,blok 1,x1 x 6


Ja mam 125m2 podłogówki i blok 57m3 betonu(180m2*0,32m) i uważam to za super sprawę  :smile:  
Z tym,że ja nie dogrzewam,bo nie ma takiej potrzeby,tylko grzeje i utrzymuje stałą temperaturę w domu  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Kilka litrow? Nie masz obiegowki w ukladzie z kalafiorami? Jesli masz, to policz ile litrow wody grzejesz (ile ona przepompuje w ciagu cyklu nocnego grzania)


Niewiele bo pompa w układzie za zaworem 3D i chodzi na 5-6W bo mniej już nie da się ustawić . :roll eyes:

----------


## fenix2

> Ja mam 125m2 podłogówki i blok 57m3 betonu(180m2*0,32m) i uważam to za super sprawę  
> Z tym,że ja nie dogrzewam,bo nie ma takiej potrzeby,tylko grzeje i utrzymuje stałą temperaturę w domu


Grzejesz całą płytę 32cm grubości? WoW  :jaw drop:

----------


## animuss

> Ja mam 125m2 podłogówki i blok 57m3 betonu(180m2*0,32m) i uważam to za super sprawę  
> Z tym,że ja nie dogrzewam,bo nie ma takiej potrzeby,tylko grzeje i utrzymuje stałą temperaturę w domu


Szkoda ,gdybyś tą swoją pompkę zapiął do wentylacji mechanicznej to byś tylko dogrzewał  , a ten blok 57m3 betonu i tak by był rozgrzany razem ze ścianami ,stropem ,to niezła bezwładność ale temperatury w przekroju tej skały miał byś odwrotne .
Dodam że takie zimy jak ostatnio dla pompiarzy to luksus duże oszczędności roczna efektywność [COP ]będzie niezły.

----------


## Pyxis

> Niewiele bo pompa w układzie za zaworem 3D i chodzi na 5-6W bo mniej już nie da się ustawić .


Nie zgaduj, tylko policz.  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Nie zgaduj, tylko policz.


Na razie liczę kasę ,teraz się ochłodziło ,do -7*C nie ma różnicy ,ale spada nocą -10*C   i  musiałem uruchomić  ,żona lubi ciepło jak 22*C to już pyta czy zasobnik jest pełny .
Palę tyle lat i wiem przy jakich temperaturach ile zjada kocioł.

----------


## epterode

Witam może ktoś miał do czynienia  z takim piecem ?  instalator mi go proponuje modulacje ma fajną.
KOCIOŁ KONDENSACYJNY JEDNOFUNKCYJNY TALIA GREEN EVO sysytem 2,4-24kW

----------


## kubawesol

Witajcie,

mam pytanie. Jak powinienem utawić parametry pieca i sterownik od ogrzewania (podłogówka w całym domu) żeby utrzymywac +/- jednolitą temperaturę w domy a zeby pogłoga była zawsze lekko ciepła? Teraz to jest tak, ze temperatura niby jest trzymana ale sama pogłoga ma takie skoki. Jak sie nagrzeje to jest ciepła, pozniej stygnia (bo temperatura nie spada) a zalezałoby mi na mniej więcej stałej tempetaturze podłogi.

Kuba

----------


## Pyxis

Zeby miec ciepla podloge musisz albo powybijac szyby, albo przynajmniej zedrzec styro ze scian.  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Witajcie,
> 
> mam pytanie. Jak powinienem utawić parametry pieca i sterownik od ogrzewania (podłogówka w całym domu) żeby utrzymywac +/- jednolitą temperaturę w domy a zeby pogłoga była zawsze lekko ciepła? Teraz to jest tak, ze temperatura niby jest trzymana ale sama pogłoga ma takie skoki. Jak sie nagrzeje to jest ciepła, pozniej stygnia (bo temperatura nie spada) a zalezałoby mi na mniej więcej stałej tempetaturze podłogi.
> 
> Kuba


Masz Kuba dobrze i chcesz sobie pogorszyć?

----------


## Juni

im więcej głosów tym chyba lepiej dla tematu. Zwłaszcza jeśli są to głosy ZA podłogówką.

Zatem kilka faktów:

- dom piętrowy 120 m2
- na dole i of kors w łazienkach tylko płytki
- na górze (sypialnia, pokoje dzieci) tylko panele 
- dwa dość duże "ręcznikowe" grzejniki - po jednym na łazienkę
- kominek do szaleństw (kiedy zachciewa nam się temperatury  27 stopni na już)
- regulator pogodowy

Wnioski:

- zadowolenie z tego typu ogrzewania - OGROMNE
- problem z suszeniem prania? NIE MA (wszystko schnie w jedną noc)
- problem z kurzem? TAK. Kurzu jest tyle, ile zawsze było. 
- problemy ze spaniem w związku z ciepłą podłogą? NIE ma najmniejszych, a podłoga rzadko jest wyczuwalnie ciepła. Nie jest natomiast zimna.
- rachunki? Mniejsze niż w mieszkaniu 30-metrowym, również ogrzewanym gazowo /kamienica i grzejniki/

Dodatkowo nikt nie zajmuje się ustawianiem temperatury, nikt nie włącza i nie wyłącza grzania, czy to wiosna, zima czy lato. czujnik i regulator pogodowy robią to za nas. A wszystkim jest ciepło. Mieszkamy już dwa lata i trzeba to podkreślić - żal za grzejnikami nie istniał nawet przez krótką chwilę. Jedynym uczuciem w tym temacie jest radość i satysfakcja, że nie daliśmy się przekonać żadnemu pseudo specjaliście (a było ich wielu), który odradzał z całego serca podłogówkę w całym domu....  :Smile: 

Nie ma durnych grzejników pod oknami, parapety w związku z tym nie wystają praktycznie ze ścian (ładnie)
Komfort termiczny jest bardzo duży, a podłoga po myciu schnie błyskawicznie  :Smile: 

I jeszcze jedna myśl do rozważenia - pod dwóch latach mieszkania (a nikt jakoś szczególnie nie zajmuje się odkurzaniem ścian i sufitów) nie ma i nie było jeszcze  żadnego pająka pod sufitem, może za zimno  :Smile: )))

----------


## kater-acme

> - dom piętrowy 120 m2
> - na dole i of kors w łazienkach tylko płytki
> - na górze (sypialnia, pokoje dzieci) tylko panele 
> - dwa dość duże "ręcznikowe" grzejniki - po jednym na łazienkę
> - kominek do szaleństw (kiedy zachciewa nam się temperatury  27 stopni na już)
> - regulator pogodowy


No praktycznie tak jak u mnie będzie, no jedynie mam 135 m2 PU, a po podłodze licząc pewnie z 155, może 160

W garażu i "strychu" nad garażem dam po przewymiarowanym grzejniku żeby tylko zbijać temp - a jak Ty masz w garażu *Juni*?

Napisz jeszcze co z oknami dachowymi (a pewnie masz?) - straszą mnie poniektórzy skraplaniem się bo nie ma pod nimi grzejników; jak to u Ciebie wygląda?

Jaki piecyk, jakie sterowanie?

----------


## Liwko

Jeżeli wentylacja będzie dobrze działać to nie będzie żadnego skraplania. Po pięciu latach okna dachowe u mnie jak nowe.
A garaż dobrze ociepl ale nie daj izolacji pod posadzką, temperatura nigdy nie spadnie ci poniżej zera. No chyba że masz zamiar tam majsterkować, wtedy chyba lepsza będzie zwyczajna farelka.

----------


## Pyxis

Ja mam 8 szt okien dachowych i nie mam wykraplania wilgoci. Tutaj glowna role gra wilgotnosc w domu (dzialajaca wentylacja) a nie suszenie okien grzejnikami. Czesto wentylacja poddasza jest traktowana po macoszemu (albo zupelny jej brak, albo kominek od wentylacji kanalizy).

----------


## kater-acme

wentylacja na górze jest OK, z każdego pomieszczenia wychodzi kanał wentylacyjny, albo do szachtu (sypialnia i łazienka) albo do "grzybków" (sypialnie dzieci); po prostu okna mam bez nawiewników / wywiewników i trochę jednak mnie psychicznie to nie daje spokoju (ot tak dla świętego spokoju...)

no w garażu zawsze coś się tam będzie działo, więc niechby zimą te 10 st chociaż było; garaż już ocieplony, na podłodze naście cm EPS, ściana wewnętrzna 5 cm 031, zewnętrzne jak wszędzie czyli 20 cm 036, na podłodze strychu nic, na skosach wejdzie 18 cm wełny 034; brama 2,7 x 2,3 Hormann LPU (czyli wielki mostek cieplny hehe)l podejścia pod grzejniki już są, więc po prostu podłącze je i zasilać będę temp jak dla podłogówki

----------


## Pyxis

Te "grzybki" to sa dobre do odpowietrzenia pionu kanalizacyjnego, a nie jako kominy wentylacyjne. No i dlaczego okna bez nawietrzakow, skoro masz WG?
Na szczescie poddasze rzadko kiedy jest idealnie szczelne.  :wink:

----------


## Liliputek

Witam  :smile: 

Przeczytałam już większość wypowiedzi w tym temacie i widzę wiele głosów za podłogówką, ale mam pytanie, mąż planuje wykonać w domu wentylacje mechaniczną z rekuperatorem, piec mielibyśmy gazowy. Ostatnio rzucił pomysł, by nie było grzejników, tylko własnie ogrzewanie podłogowe na całym domu...
Nie żebym mu nie ufała, ale wolałabym dopytać doświadczonych ludzi  :big grin:  czy taka podłoga ogrzeje mi cały dom? Lubię temp. ok. 22 stopni, nie lubię zimna...
Z góry bardzo dziękuję za wskazówki  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Witam 
> 
> Przeczytałam już większość wypowiedzi w tym temacie i widzę wiele głosów za podłogówką, ale mam pytanie, mąż planuje wykonać w domu wentylacje mechaniczną z rekuperatorem, piec mielibyśmy gazowy. Ostatnio rzucił pomysł, by nie było grzejników, tylko własnie ogrzewanie podłogowe na całym domu...
> Nie żebym mu nie ufała, ale wolałabym dopytać doświadczonych ludzi  czy taka podłoga ogrzeje mi cały dom? Lubię temp. ok. 22 stopni, nie lubię zimna...
> Z góry bardzo dziękuję za wskazówki


Teraz w domu mam 22 stopnie a w łazience 25. Kiedyś źle wyregulowałem i podczas dużego mrozu w salonie miałem 24 a w łazience 28 stopni.
Podłogówka to największy grzejnik jaki możesz mieć, więc dlaczego mają być problemy z niedogrzaniem?  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> Teraz w domu mam 22 stopnie a w łazience 25. Kiedyś źle wyregulowałem i podczas dużego mrozu w salonie miałem 24 a w łazience 28 stopni.
> Podłogówka to największy grzejnik jaki możesz mieć, więc dlaczego mają być problemy z niedogrzaniem?


w moim ciasnym umyśle ubzdurało się, że aby ogrzać cały dom, bo podłoga musi aż parzyć (jak grzejnik :wink:  ), ale w sumie jakby na nia popatrzeć jako gigantyczny grzejnik  :cool:  to może być wygodne rozwiązanie  :smile:

----------


## kater-acme

w duże mrozy w rurki wpuszczasz temp rzędu 30-35 stopni, a realnie a podłodze możesz mieć wtedy z 25 może; w taką zimę jak teraz, ok 0 st, w rurki idzie pewnie z 26-28 st, wychodzi z 22 st; w łazience odpowiednio więcej, pewnie +2 st jeszcze, a w przedpokoju nieco mniej; to takie b ogólne dane, spamiętane z różnych wątków, ale generalnie o niedogrzanie się nie martw - raczej o przegrzanie  :smile: 

wydajność podłogówki zależy też od gęstości rurek i prędkości obiegu wody, ale to określi już projektant układu jak mu powiesz ile gdzie chcesz mieć i jak masz ocieplony dom;
takie temp to również optimum działania kotła kondensacyjnego, więc to idealnie współgra

w łazience możesz zawsze dla spokoju ducha dać grzejnik-drabinkę do suszenia ręczników / podgrzania szlafroka, ewentualnie zrobić grzejniki z grzałką na prąd - bonus taki, że ciepłe są od razu, a góry złota to nie kosztuje

----------


## piotrek0m

A czy kocioł na paliwo stałe np. ekogroszek dobrze współpracuje z ogrzewaniem podłogowym? Bo byłem w domku z takim ogrzewaniem... podłoga była zbyt gorąca - tak odczuwało się stojąc na niej. Może to kwestia wyregulowania? Nie wiem - z ciekawości pytam?

----------


## kater-acme

widocznie nie schłodzili wystarczająco wody przed puszczeniem jej w obieg i/lub mieli rurki co 10 cm bo nie zrobili OZC i projektu podłogówki no i instalator tak wszędzie przecież robi i "będzie pan zadowolony"

wszystkim idzie ogrzać podłogówkę, tylko kwestia ile trzeba schłodzić wodę do tego, skoro z takiego pieca wychodzi woda o temp lekko 2 x wyższej niż potrzebna do podłogówki

----------


## Liwko

> ...lub mieli rurki co 10 cm


Im więcej rurek, tym niższa temperatura zasilania  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> widocznie nie schłodzili wystarczająco wody przed puszczeniem jej w obieg i/lub mieli rurki co 10 cm bo nie zrobili OZC i projektu podłogówki no i instalator tak wszędzie przecież robi i "będzie pan zadowolony"
> 
> wszystkim idzie ogrzać podłogówkę, tylko kwestia ile trzeba schłodzić wodę do tego, skoro z takiego pieca wychodzi woda o temp lekko 2 x wyższej niż potrzebna do podłogówki


Rozstaw nie ma tu nic do rzeczy (no chyba że dał za rzadko! np. 25-30cm). Tylko temperatura wody zasilającej OP i ocieplenie domu.
Żeby obniżyć temp, zasilania OP stosuje się zawory mieszające. Więc źródło ciepła nie ma takiego znaczenia, może być tez kocioł na węgiel.

----------


## Liliputek

mam jeszcze jedno, być może dziwne, pytanie  :smile: 
słyszałam, że ogrzewanie podłogowe nie sprzyja alergikom, ponieważ kurz ciągle się unosi w powietrzu, czy jest to prawda? czy rekuperator ma w tym jakieś znaczenie?
Osobiście w mieszkaniu mam grzejniki i moim zdaniem też kurz sie ciągle unosi... a najbardziej widać to w południe, w sobotę, jak akurat jestem w domu  :wink:

----------


## kater-acme

Z kurzem to też mit, krótko mówiąc.

----------


## Liwko

> mam jeszcze jedno, być może dziwne, pytanie 
> słyszałam, że ogrzewanie podłogowe nie sprzyja alergikom, ponieważ kurz ciągle się unosi w powietrzu, czy jest to prawda? czy rekuperator ma w tym jakieś znaczenie?
> Osobiście w mieszkaniu mam grzejniki i moim zdaniem też kurz sie ciągle unosi... a najbardziej widać to w południe, w sobotę, jak akurat jestem w domu


Połóż sobie trochę kurzu na dłoni. Uniesie się? Twoja dłoń ma niecałe 36 stopni, podłoga w duże mrozy 25-26, a kaloryfery 60. Chyba już rozumiesz?  :smile:

----------


## Liliputek

> Połóż sobie trochę kurzu na dłoni. Uniesie się? Twoja dłoń ma niecałe 36 stopni, podłoga w duże mrozy 25-26, a kaloryfery 60. Chyba już rozumiesz?


w sumie... w ten sposób nie pomyślałam  :smile: 
Dziękuję Wam za odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## Juni

Oczywiście, tak jak już napisali inni, z oknami dachowymi nie ma kłopotu. Jeśli cokolwiek paruje, to dosłownie na samych brzegach. Czasem się zdarza.
Raczej kłopot z takimi oknami jest całkiem gdzie indziej i gdybym miała jeszcze raz wybierać, to wolę zwykłe lukarny. 

Piec gazowy kondensacyjny firmy WOLF, jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem, a sterowanie głównie zewnętrzne poprzez regulator pogodowy. 

Na garaż nie starczyło miejsca, ale np kotlownia nie ma ogrzewania (pomieszczenie z oknem, narożne) i sprawdza się jako spiżarnia, ale gdybym miała tam dłużej przebywać to zdecydowanie trzeba by podciągnąć choć kilka pętli grzewczych. Nie wydaje mi się, żeby zwykły - nawet przewymiarowany - grzejnik dał radę cokolwiek podgrzać w tak dużym pomieszczeniu jak garaż, albo strych. Drabinkowe (duże) grzejniki w łazienkach owszem zdarza się, że są wyczuwalnie ciepłe (pewnie najbardziej w momencie kiedy w podłogę idzie dostawa ciepłej wody  :Smile: , zazwyczaj jednak te 28-34 stopnie sprawiają jedynie, ze ręczniki po kąpieli schną szybciej, nic więcej.

----------


## epterode

Wylewka anhydrytowa  kto  wylewał ?  
Wszędzie mam podłogówkę i myślę nad nią. Jak wiadomo 2 razy szybciej nagrzewa ale  też  chyba nie  trzyma tak długo ciepła jak cementowa?

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Witam 
> 
> Przeczytałam już większość wypowiedzi w tym temacie i widzę wiele głosów za podłogówką, ale mam pytanie, mąż planuje wykonać w domu wentylacje mechaniczną z rekuperatorem, piec mielibyśmy gazowy. Ostatnio rzucił pomysł, by nie było grzejników, tylko własnie ogrzewanie podłogowe na całym domu...
> Nie żebym mu nie ufała, ale wolałabym dopytać doświadczonych ludzi  czy taka podłoga ogrzeje mi cały dom? Lubię temp. ok. 22 stopni, nie lubię zimna...
> Z góry bardzo dziękuję za wskazówki


Mamy WM, mamy piec gazowy, mamy podłogówkę w całym domu (140 mkw), mamy też prawie w całym domu drewno (które ponoć jest izolatorem  :big grin:  ) i mamy cieplutko (20-21-22 w zależności jak sobie chcemy i czy przyjeżdża teściowa  :big tongue:  )  z max. zasilaniem 30 stopni. Co prawda zima w tym roku była łagodna, ale obstawiam że przy dużych mrozach nadal mielibyśmy ciepło  :wink: 
Więc polecam!

PS. A nie, jest jeden minus podłogówki.... jak wchodze do spiżarki (tam podłogówki brak) to odczuwam duży dyskomfort w porównaniu z resztą domu  :big tongue:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> w moim ciasnym umyśle ubzdurało się, że aby ogrzać cały dom, bo podłoga musi aż parzyć (jak grzejnik ), ale w sumie jakby na nia popatrzeć jako gigantyczny grzejnik  to może być wygodne rozwiązanie


Wiele osób tak myśli. Mój tata do dziś nie dowierza, że w domu jest ciepło a podłoga jakaś taka "zimna"  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> mam jeszcze jedno, być może dziwne, pytanie 
> słyszałam, że ogrzewanie podłogowe nie sprzyja alergikom, ponieważ kurz ciągle się unosi w powietrzu, czy jest to prawda? czy rekuperator ma w tym jakieś znaczenie?
> Osobiście w mieszkaniu mam grzejniki i moim zdaniem też kurz sie ciągle unosi... a najbardziej widać to w południe, w sobotę, jak akurat jestem w domu


kurz mi nie fruwa nigdzie, ale na podłogach zalega, czasami jak zbyt długo nie odkurzę :wink:  w ilościach takich samych jak w mieszkaniu w W-wie :wink:

----------


## witka24

Witam. Przeczytałam już wszystkie wpisy na forum i doszłam do jednego konkretnego wniosku – że chcę podłogówkę w całym domu. Wcześniej myślałam tylko o parterze i łazienkach na górze, jeżeli chodzi o całość to bardzo chciał mąż, a ja byłam przeciwna. Teraz moje pytanie, co w takim razie wybrać dla następującego domu:

- projekt domu Nemezjusz, pow. użytkowa 138,01 m2, na dole nie ma spiżarni, u góry pomieszczenie 3 i 4 połączone są w jedno – łazienkę, pom. 5 łazienka podzielona jest mniej więcej na pół, bo zrobiliśmy w niej pralnię, w pom. 8 będzie garderoba.

- ściany Porotherm Wienerberger 25 P+W, ocieplenie 20 cm styropian Austrotherm EPS Fassada Premium 0,31 (jeszcze nie ma), okna na profilu 6 komorowym, głębokość zabudowy 82mm, pakiet trzyszybowy, przenikalność cieplna dla całego okna Uw = 0,79 W/m2K

- ogrzewanie gazowe w projekcie oczywiście grzejniki – w projekcie mamy zapis „źródłem ciepła dla potrzeb centralnego ogrzewania i przygotowania c.w.u. będzie kocioł gazowy jednofunkcyjny, kondensacyjny o mocy 24kW, który współpracować będzie z zasobnikiem wody ciepłej o pojemności 130l zainstalowanym w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym. Zabezpieczenie instalacji i kotła będzie zrealizowane poprzez zawór bezpieczeństwa i naczynie wzbiorcze zamontowane fabrycznie na kotle.”

Zastanawia mnie, dlaczego przewidziany piec jest jednofunkcyjny skoro ma obsługiwać ogrzewanie i wodę? Planowaliśmy dwufunkcyjny np. Vitodens 222-F (zwłaszcza, że na początku była mowa o ogrzewaniu mieszanym).

http://www.viessmann.pl/pl/dom-jedno...sobnikiem.html

Ponieważ ten etap budowy to dla mnie czarna magia (mam na myśli wszystkie instalacje) a jestem typem osoby, która wszystko a przynajmniej większość rzeczy musi wiedzieć, a przede wszystkim rozumieć żeby nikt nie wcisnął mi kitu, proszę o wytłumaczcie mi kilka rzeczy. Ile styropianu czy styroduru powinno pójść pod ogrzewanie podłogowe? Myśleliśmy o 10 cm albo o styrodurze XPS TOP 30 Austrotherm albo o styropianie EPS 035 Parking (dedykowanym pod ogrzewanie podłogowe) bądź też o podłogowym styropianie grafitowym EPS 031 Podłoga/Dach Premium Austrotherm (układa się go w dwóch warstwach po 5 cm na "mijankę"). Czy pod styropianem kładzie się izolację przeciwwodną (szczelną folia 0,2-0,3 mm lub papę z zakładem 10 cm)? Na styropian też kładzie się warstwę folii przeciwwilgociowej (folia PE) i dopiero na to ogrzewanie, siatkę zbrojeniową a potem warstwę wyrównującą z betonu ok. 4-5 cm czy tak ? (wszystko to przeczytałam w internecie). I co to jest dylatacja?

Teraz druga sprawa. Otóż chcielibyśmy, żeby każdy pokój miał osobne sterowanie i ogólne sterowanie pogodowe – wiem wiem większość na forum twierdzi, że to zbędne, ale zakładając że tak chcemy, to czy jedno sterowanie nie wyklucza drugiego?

Kolejna. Jaki rozstaw rurek, zaznaczam że lubię w domu ciepło, w sypialni też i 20 stopni to dla mnie za mało. Czy w łazienkach 10, reszta domu 15 z zagęszczeniem pod oknami i przy ścianach zewnętrznych wystarczy (ktoś na forum pisał, że tak ma)? Raczej wszędzie planujemy płytki tylko w pokoju dziecka i ewentualnie naszej sypialni wykładzinę. I jakiej firmy te rurki najlepiej wybrać, w jakim rozmiarze?

No i totalnie pogubiłam się już w pętlach, rozdzielaczach, termostatach, mieszaczach. Pamiętam tylko, że siłowników muszę mieć tyle, ile pętli w pomieszczeniu, a te dopiero wpinam razem pod sterownik.

Będę wdzięczna ze wszystkie odpowiedzi i wszelkie rady i przepraszam jeżeli to,co napisałam wyda się komuś bezsensowne, ale tak jak wcześniej pisałam instalacje to dla mnie ciężki orzech do zgryzienia.

----------


## plusfoto

Najbardziej mi się podoba zapis o kotle 24kW dla tego domu. Co do reszty. Odżałuj jeszcze kilka stówek i zgłoś się do kogoś aby zrobił Ci porządne i rzetelne  OZC dla twojego domu i ewentualnie projekt podłogówki a wtedy naprawdę wszystko stanie się dużo prostsze i jaśniejsze. Te kilka dodatkowych stówek na starcie może zaowocować kilkoma tysiącami nie wyrzuconymi w błoto. Tu na forum masz kilku kolegów którzy tym się zajmują.

----------


## powell

> Zastanawia mnie, dlaczego przewidziany piec jest jednofunkcyjny skoro ma obsługiwać ogrzewanie i wodę? Planowaliśmy dwufunkcyjny np. Vitodens 222-F (zwłaszcza, że na początku była mowa o ogrzewaniu mieszanym).


Bo to nie jest tak, że kocioł (btw: kocioł, a nie piec) jednofunkcyjny nie nadaje się do obu "funkcji", czyli do ogrzewania domu i wody użytkowej. Tu masz to wyjaśnione:

http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/kotl...y,31_2794.html


Co do kwestii "jaki rozstaw rurek" zaraz na pewno ktoś napisałby: Zrób OZC dla Twojego domu. I to jest racja, jak zrobisz, będziesz wiedziała ile watów mocy musi mieć podłoga w każdym z pomieszczeń, a z tego bezpośrednio wyjdzie Ci rozstaw rurek.

----------


## autorus

Zamów OZC a potem projekt podłogówki. Wszystko Ci się wyjaśni. 
222-f jest jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem  :smile:  Wiem bo mam.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Najbardziej mi się podoba zapis o kotle 24kW dla tego domu. Co do reszty. Odżałuj jeszcze kilka stówek i zgłoś się do kogoś aby zrobił Ci porządne i rzetelne  OZC dla twojego domu i ewentualnie projekt podłogówki a wtedy naprawdę wszystko stanie się dużo prostsze i jaśniejsze. Te kilka dodatkowych stówek na starcie może zaowocować kilkoma tysiącami nie wyrzuconymi w błoto. Tu na forum masz kilku kolegów którzy tym się zajmują.


zgadzam się. Znajdź dobrego instalatora. A piec zdecydowanie o mniejszej mocy.

----------


## witka24

Głupie pytanie wiem, ale co to jest OZC? :sad:  I pytanie do autorus czy jesteś z tego kotła zadowolony?

----------


## autorus

Za krótko  go  mam aby się  wypowiedzieć. Na razie  jest ok.

----------


## witka24

A jakiej mocy masz ten kocioł?

----------


## autorus

Do 19kw.

----------


## plusfoto

Tylko pamiętaj że autorus ma dom ponad *dwa razy większy od twojego*. OZC to obliczenie zapotrzebowania twojego domu na ciepło a na jego podstawie dowiesz się jakiej mocy kociołka potrzebujesz i można zrobić projekt podłogówki bo dowiesz się ile ciepełka bedzie potrzebowało każde z twoich pomieszczeń.

----------


## witka24

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. To teraz proszę mi jeszcze powiedzieć czy jeżeli pójdę np. do Viessmanna to zrobią mi to OZC i ewentualnie projekt podłogówki?

----------


## autorus

Na forum robią to foczki, asolt i pewnie jeszcze ktoś. Ja bym do viessman z takim czymś nie poszedł.

----------


## plusfoto

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź. To teraz proszę mi jeszcze powiedzieć czy jeżeli pójdę np. do Viessmanna to zrobią mi to OZC i ewentualnie projekt podłogówki?


Proponuję zrobić to u niezależnego audytora. Tylko nie sugeruj się takimi z naszego aledrogo bo takie to chyba już dostałaś w pakiecie z projektem i zapisem o kotle 24kW.

----------


## witka24

Jutro mam dostać namiary na dobrego hydraulika, takiego który poleca podłogówkę w całym domu, a nie odradza jak większość. Problem jest tylko taki, że ciężko u pana z terminami. Mam jednak nadzieję, że uda nam się z nim umówić i omówić pewne rzeczy. I jeszcze jedno pytanie - jakie konsekwencje będzie miało dla mnie zainstalowanie kotła 24kW i skoro to za duża moc, to dlaczego polecana jest w projekcie?

----------


## Liwko

> I jeszcze jedno pytanie - jakie konsekwencje będzie miało dla mnie zainstalowanie kotła 24kW i skoro to za duża moc, to dlaczego polecana jest w projekcie?


Bo będzie ciepło, a że nieefektywnie i drogo, co kogo obchodzi...

----------


## witka24

Mnie obchodzi bardzo, dlatego się Was radzę :smile:  W takim razie jaką moc powinien mieć kocioł do takiego domku jak mój?

----------


## zieli

A druga sprawa że pewnie dołożyliście styropianu (w projekcie zapewne jest mniej)
Jaki kocioł to wyjdzie jak zrobisz OZC

----------


## plusfoto

> Mnie obchodzi bardzo, dlatego się Was radzę W takim razie jaką moc powinien mieć kocioł do takiego domku jak mój?


witka mamy to wywróżyć z fusów czy z kart? Napisałem Ci już zrób porządne i rzetelne OZC a dowiesz się wszystkiego. Na jego podstawie również można będzie rozplanować podłogówkę. Na oko to mogę zgadnąć że kociołek 10 kW to i tak będzie przesada. Ale jak wiesz na oko to chłopina w szpitalu zmarła. :wink:

----------


## witka24

I tak też zrobię. Najpierw jednak spotkam się z hydraulikiem, o którym wspominałam i zobaczę jak przebiegnie rozmowa. Podejdę też do Viessmanna zobaczymy jaki kocioł nam polecą i w ogóle co powiedzą. Dziękuję wszystkim za rady. Jak już podejmiemy decyzję co do kotła, ogrzewania i będziemy mieć OZC, to napiszę i wtedy mam nadzieję, że pomożecie nam zweryfikować te dane. Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

Ja bym jedynie zmienił kolejność. Najpierw OZC, potem hydraulik i ewentualnie wiesiek, a na końcu decyzja.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź. To teraz proszę mi jeszcze powiedzieć czy jeżeli pójdę np. do Viessmanna to zrobią mi to OZC i ewentualnie projekt podłogówki?


Tak, kiedyś udałem się do Viessmana w celu wyceny montażu instalacji CO + zakup kotła do mojego domu. Oczywiście, że wykonaliby projekt instalacji i właściwie, to jest standardem, że najpierw robią projekt i na jego podstawie montują instalacje. Natomiast nie wiem czy wykonaliby sam projekt instalacji, bez zakupów i montażu? W ostateczności nie skorzystałem, a projekt robiłem w biurze projektowym zajmującym się instalacjami.

----------


## asolt

> I tak też zrobię. Najpierw jednak spotkam się z hydraulikiem, o którym wspominałam i zobaczę jak przebiegnie rozmowa. Podejdę też do Viessmanna zobaczymy jaki kocioł nam polecą i w ogóle co powiedzą. Dziękuję wszystkim za rady. Jak już podejmiemy decyzję co do kotła, ogrzewania i będziemy mieć OZC, to napiszę i wtedy mam nadzieję, że pomożecie nam zweryfikować te dane. Pozdrawiam


Jezeli chodzi o wstepne szacunki to dla tego budynku:

projektowe obciązenie cieplne =   4-5,5 kW
zapotrzebowanie na ciepło= 6500-8000 kWh
cwu = ilość osób x 950-1000 kWh/rok (nieco przeszacowane, ale normowe)

----------


## Gos**c

W Buderusie standardowo ok. 20kW, rurki co 20cm, lazienka co 15cm.
Interesowala ich tylko wielkosc domu. Gdy wspomnialem jakie mam zapotrzebowanie to i tak oni chcieli dac akurat 20kW. 
Skonczylo sie na tym, ze ja wybralem na wlasna odpowiedzialnosc mniejsza moc kotla, ktory i tak chodzi na minimum.

Odradzam sluchac sprzedawcow i pseudoprojektantow. Tu na forum jest wiecej cennych informacji oraz kompetentnych osob niz mozna znalezc w biurach lub wypasionych salonach.

----------


## epterode

Wszystko ok  ale co  CWU?  nie potrzeba większego kotła  do takich celów żeby dogrzać 200 lit wody? w bojlerze.
Taki piecyk da sobie radę? jak ma 14KW?
Wylewki jakie macie  ?    anhydrytowa  ma sens dawać?
W podłodze mam 20cm styro  jak dam  anhydrytowa  to jeszcze muszę dołożyć styro bo mniej cm  jest  wylewki.

----------


## adamfcb

Ja mam niedrogi kociołek Immergasa 12kW i zasobnik 160l, nie ma żadnego problemu z CWU.

----------


## rafostry

adamfcb - Mam taki sam zestaw. Tez się bałem o ogrzanie wody. Ale jest OK - jak woda wystygnie to ogrzanie tych 160l do ustawionej temperatury zajmuje max 15min.
Do ogrzania mam 120m2 i kociołek spokojnie daje radę. Zeszłej zimy - akurat wygrzewałem podłogówkę w maksymalne mrozy, to w domu, pomimo że nie było drzwi wewnątrz, czyli dodatkowo grzałem duży strych i garaż z nieszczelnymi drzwiami w środku dochodziło do 30st. 
Wiec kociołek 12kW spokojnie wystarcza.  :Biggrin:

----------


## epterode

Wyszło mi 24 cm  styropianu  w jaki iść?
termoorganika  austotherm 
arsanit paneltech domstyr 
 eps 100 czy 150 ? czy może 200
dać 10 i 10  i 4  czy  14 i 10  ?
Na to  cementówkę  czy  anchydryt

----------


## CityMatic

Daj jak najtwardszy. Wtedy masz większą pewność że nie opadnie. Wylewkę cementową, dzięki czemu może być grubsza.

----------


## DSQ

> Daj jak najtwardszy. Wtedy masz większą pewność że nie opadnie. Wylewkę cementową, dzięki czemu może być grubsza.


Styropian nie opada. To nie stara kanapa. Standardem pod wylewkę jest EPS 100. Taki nawet się daje w garażu pod obciążenie samochodem, więc spokojnie. Na piętrze się daje EPS 50 akustyczny, ale ten jest już dość miękki i sprężynuje przy układaniu wylewki, natomiast po zalaniu tak samo będzie stabilny. Więc można dać też EPS 100 a tylko na górę dodać 20-30 mm EPS 50 dla wygłuszenia stropu.

----------


## CityMatic

> Styropian nie opada. To nie stara kanapa. Standardem pod wylewkę jest EPS 100. .


Daj sobie 24 cm styropianu pod wylewkę to zobaczysz czy Ci nie opadnie, u mnie jest 20 cm EPS 200(200kPa) parking i opadł jakieś 0,2 - 0,5cm.
A już EPS 50 to jakaś kpina - postaw wannę która waży 500kg lub szafę to nóżki się zapadną do wylewki - kolego nie pisz bzdur:
Wg deklaracji "Płyty mają zastosowanie do izolacji cieplnej w budownictwie między innymi: ściany szczelinowe z nie wentylowaną i wentylowaną szczeliną powietrzną, dylatacyjne w ścianach, w konstrukcjach wewnętrznych ścianek działowych, ścian w konstrukcjach szkieletowych, stropów od spodu, podłóg między legarami, pomiędzy krokwiami w stropodachach oraz innych zastosowań dla których deklarowane parametry wyrobów gotowych są odpowiednie. "

Zastosowanie EPS 100 w garażu to już ryzyko na maxa - po kilkukrotnym wjeździe samochodem pojawią się pęknięcia posadzki minimum EPS 150 (150kPa) tak jak deklaruje producent
Nie szukajcie oszczędności gdzie ich nie ma!

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Czekaj, co jest bzdurą? Czy to że EPS 100 to standard na podłogi i tak jest napisane na opakowaniach większości styropianów podłogowych? Czy może to że szafy stawia się na nóżkach i to na gołej wylewce??  :big lol:

----------


## DSQ

> Daj sobie 24 cm styropianu pod wylewkę to zobaczysz czy Ci nie opadnie, u mnie jest 20 cm EPS 200(200kPa) parking i opadł jakieś 0,2 - 0,5cm.
> A już EPS 50 to jakaś kpina - postaw wannę która waży 500kg lub szafę to nóżki się zapadną do wylewki - kolego nie pisz bzdur:
> Wg deklaracji "Płyty mają zastosowanie do izolacji cieplnej w budownictwie między innymi: ściany szczelinowe z nie wentylowaną i wentylowaną szczeliną powietrzną, dylatacyjne w ścianach, w konstrukcjach wewnętrznych ścianek działowych, ścian w konstrukcjach szkieletowych, stropów od spodu, podłóg między legarami, pomiędzy krokwiami w stropodachach oraz innych zastosowań dla których deklarowane parametry wyrobów gotowych są odpowiednie. "
> 
> Zastosowanie EPS 100 w garażu to już ryzyko na maxa - po kilkukrotnym wjeździe samochodem pojawią się pęknięcia posadzki minimum EPS 150 (150kPa) tak jak deklaruje producent
> Nie szukajcie oszczędności gdzie ich nie ma!


Radzę nauczyć się liczyć i poszukać bzdur u siebie.

Wg danych technicznych EPS ma wytrzymałość na ściskanie 100 kPa przy 10 % odkształceniu względnym.

Czyli obciążenie 100 kN/m2 styropianu o grubości 24 cm da odkształcenie 24 mm. Zgadza się? Jeżeli nie wiesz ile to 100 kN to podpowiadam że 10000 kg. Nie sądzę, żebyś miał taką ciężką posadzkę nawet jeżeli wykonałeś ją z ołowiu.

Normowe nominalne obciążenie podłogi wynosi:

Drewno 15 mm:   7kN x 0,015 x 1,2 = 0,13 kN/m2
Jastrych cementowy 70 mm: 23 kN x 0,07 x 1,1 = 1,77 kN/m2
Ciężar własny styropianu: 0,18 kN x 0,24 x 1.2 = 0,05 kN/m2
Obciążenie użytkowe 1,5 kN/m2 x 1,4 = 2,1 kN/m2

Suma: 4,05 kN/m2

Zakładając liniowy wykres odkształcenia w funkcji naprężenia, płyta 24 cm siądzie

4,05/100 x 24 = 0,97 mm

Analogicznie EPS 200 siądzie o połowę mniej czyli 0,49 mm

Zatem nie ośmieszaj się już więcej jakąś nóżką od szafy która zpadnie się w wylewkę betonową albo koło samochodu, który cały waży 1 tonę. 
Na mocnym XPS-ie ludzie stawiają nawet całe domy na płycie fundamentowej.
Siadła ci zapewne źle zagęszczona podsypka pod chudym betonem ale na pewno nie styropian.

----------


## CityMatic

> Wyszło mi 24 cm  styropianu  w jaki iść?
> termoorganika  austotherm 
> arsanit paneltech domstyr 
>  eps 100 czy 150 ? czy może 200
> dać 10 i 10  i 4  czy  14 i 10  ?
> Na to  cementówkę  czy  anchydryt


 :smile:  widzisz jak zrobić aby uzyskać odpowiedz  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

ps.mam nadzieję że odpowiadający się nie gniewają

----------


## epterode

Panowie proszę o poradę mam kilka wycen  na różnych materiałach jeżeli chodzi o podłogówkę i  wod-kan łącznie z położeniem styropianu 24cm 
 anhydryt chyba damy ,  ogrzewanie gazowe kocioł  kondensacyjny i  bojler 150lit,
 wszędzie podłogówka rurki co 10 cm domek ma 12mx7,5m
Przyłącze gazu do kotła od granicy działki  i przyłączenie szamba.
Na co zwrócić uwagę w jakim kierunku  iść czy dawać dodatkowe pompy siłowniki mieszacze czy nie ?
Projekt z34. ok 115 m2
Wszędzie podłogówka góra i dół brak kaloryferów jedynie drabinki w łazienkach z grzałkami zasilane temp. z podłogówki lub osobne pętle.
Podłogówka rozłożona w odległościach 10-15cm.
Podłogi 24cm styro.
Sciany 15cm styro.
Okna 3 szybowe.
Czytałem troszkę na temat pieców i są ostro przewymiarowane myślałem nad Kocioł Junkers Cerapur Smart ZSB 14-3C lub KOCIOŁ VIESSMANN VITODENS 100W i do tego zasobnik 100lit.
ale instalator proponuje mi KOCIOŁ KONDENSACYJNY JEDNOFUNKCYJNY TALIA GREEN EVO sysytem 2,4-24kW i cały czas się gryzę który wybrać oba modulują w okolicach 3kW na min. 
Do tego sterownik kotła Easy control i zasobnik stojący SG-W(S)E kwadro 140lit
Styropian eps chyba 200 ? czy nie ma sensu

----------


## noc

Ten kocioł Talia Green mocą wygląda dobrze od 2,4 kW, ale firma mniej (u mnie w ogóle) nieznana. Jaka gwarancja, gdzie servis? Ważne by był niedaleko. 
Ten Junkers u mnie grzeje, dobra relacja jakość/cena. Na Viessmany tęż raczej nie narzekają, ale nie wiem jak się ma ten konkretny model. Oczywiście wszystkie będą nieco za duże, ale nie ma alternatywy.
A co pod dach, jaka izolacja. Pasowałoby tak 35-40cm dobrej wełny od 0,035 w dół.

----------


## epterode

Dzięki za odpowiedź ale na co zwracać uwagę bo mam wyceny różniące się o 8 tyś .
Różne firmy rurek jedni bez mieszaczy drudzy  ze sprzęgłem plus siłowniki.
Do tego junkersa nie da się podpiąć pogodynki?
Wełny miało być 20 cm  ale mogę dać więcej.

----------


## plusfoto

A z czego wynika ten rozstaw rurek? dlaczego co 10 a nie w niektórych pomieszczeniach co 25-30? Jaką rolę będą pełniły te mieszacze? Masz zamiar dawać tam bufor? Siłowniki w jakim celu?

----------


## epterode

Rurki co 10 cm aby  była  większa pow grzejąca  kiedyś może tam stanie pompa ciepła .

----------


## plusfoto

To czym będziesz grzał ma praktycznie żadne znaczenie względem rozstawu.

----------


## imrahil

> To czym będziesz grzał ma praktycznie żadne znaczenie względem rozstawu.


ma znaczenie, bo przykładowo instalację na węgiel można zaprojektować na zasilanie 40 lub 45*C i zaoszczędzić trochę rury i może mniejszy rozdzielacz. dla pompy ciepła podłogówka powinna być projektowana na niższe zasilania, czyli mniejsze rozstawy

----------


## Liwko

> To czym będziesz grzał ma praktycznie żadne znaczenie względem rozstawu.


 :no:

----------


## plusfoto

Mam podłogówkę zaprojektowaną na zasilanie max 35(to przy -20) i wychodzi mi w jednej łazience 10 cm w drugiej 15 a w niektórych pomieszczeniach 30. Projektowanie wyższego zasilania w moim przypadku było by bezsensem bo rozstawu i tak powyżej 30-35 cm praktycznie się nie daje bo będzie dyskomfort.
Natomiast zwiększanie temp zasilania po to aby potem zmniejszać przepływy chyba też mija się z celem.

----------


## fotohobby

Maksymalne zageszczenie powinno byc tam, gdzie wystepuje najwieksze obciazenie cieplne (najczęsciej łazienka, ewentualnie salon z dużymi przeszklaniami). W reszcie pomieszczen trzba bedzie skrecac przeplywy, czyli jakaś czesc rur będzie tam niepotrzebna.

----------


## fenix2

> Rurki co 10 cm aby  była  większa pow grzejąca  kiedyś może tam stanie pompa ciepła .


Na poddaszu też???

----------


## Konsultant Buderus

Pozwolę sobie zauważyć, że sformułowanie tematu brzmi ""Czy jest sens..."" nie zaś ""Jakie polecacie..."". To co sprawdzi się dla warunków X u pana Kowalskiego, niekoniecznie będzie dobre dla warunków Y pana Nowaka. Zawsze na to uczulam, ponieważ rzadko zdarza się, aby dwa różne domy posiadały jednocześnie identyczne warunki techiczne, zapotrzebowanie na zużycie ciepła i liczbę domowników. Tu wypowiedzieć powinien się przede wszystkim specjalista, który po zapoznaniu z możliwościami i oczekiwaniami domostwa, będzie w stanie zaproponować najkorzystniejsze obiektywnie rozwiązanie w kwestii ogrzewania podłogowego.

Po swojej stronie polecam uwadze Państwa markę Buderus, która trafia w oczekiwania nawet najbardziej wymagających klientów. Kontakt do naszych techników znaleźć można na naszej stronie internetowej http://www.buderus.pl/kontakty/.

W przypadku pytań bądź wątpliwości zapraszam - postaram się pomóc.

Pozdrawiam,
Konsultant marki Buderus

----------


## Arturo72

> Pozwolę sobie zauważyć, że sformułowanie tematu brzmi ""Czy jest sens..."" nie zaś ""Jakie polecacie..."". To co sprawdzi się dla warunków X u pana Kowalskiego, niekoniecznie będzie dobre dla warunków Y pana Nowaka. Zawsze na to uczulam, ponieważ rzadko zdarza się, aby dwa różne domy posiadały jednocześnie identyczne warunki techiczne, zapotrzebowanie na zużycie ciepła i liczbę domowników. Tu wypowiedzieć powinien się przede wszystkim specjalista, który po zapoznaniu z możliwościami i oczekiwaniami domostwa, będzie w stanie zaproponować najkorzystniejsze obiektywnie rozwiązanie w kwestii ogrzewania podłogowego.
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Konsultant marki Buderus


A co Pan konsultant(małe k),ma na myśli pisząc o warunkach technicznych w nowym domu mających wpływ na wybór grzejnika ściennego czy podłogowego  ?
Jaki wpływ na taki wybór ma zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło w nowym domu ?
Jaki wpływ na wybór podłogowki a grzejnika ściennego ma ilość domowników ?
Proszę o wyjaśnienie powyższych kwestii "konsultanta" Buderus.

----------


## epterode

Mam  kilka wycen jedne ze sprzęgłem  inne bez  i tak samo z siłownikami i regulatorami w pokoikach inne bez ?
Czy to prawda  że jak jest sprzęgło  to piec podczas początkowego nagrzewania może grzeje dłużej ale na mniejszej temp .  i lepiej kondensuje ?
Bo już nie wiem  w która stronę iść  jedni tak drudzy tak.

Tak samo  czy  brać kocioł z pełną automatyką  czy  np  captur smart  ale on jest tylko ON/OFF chyba ?

----------


## CityMatic

> Mam  kilka wycen jedne ze sprzęgłem  inne bez  i tak samo z siłownikami i regulatorami w pokoikach inne bez ?
> .......
> Tak samo  czy  brać kocioł z pełną automatyką  czy  np  captur smart  ale on jest tylko ON/OFF chyba ?


Odpowiem z własnego doświadczenia:

Piec co piszesz ma automatykę kondensacyjne modulują mocą w zależności od warunków więc automatyka im sprzyja. On/off to dobre stwierdzenie pracy kotła  :smile:  jeśli nie potrzeba nie pracuje czyli działa prawidłowo.
Autoregulacja - "pokojówką" stwarza ustawienie temperatury taką jaką potrzebujesz dla siebie chcesz 21*C ustawiasz i w tym pomieszczeniu gdzie jest czujnik temperatury tyle jest w całym domu. Chociaż tutaj do końca sam z sobą się nie zgodzę bo można przepływami i długością poszczególnych obwodów(zagęszczeniem rurek) zwiększyć lub zmniejszyć temperaturę w pomieszczeniach.
"Pogodówka" czyli regulator pogodowy dodatkowo dostosowuje parametry pracy do zmieniających się warunków panujących na zewnątrz. Pracuje w pewnych krzywych grzania które ustala producent , lub w pewnym zakresie możemy je ustawić sami.

Gdy dom jest rozległy, lub chcemy zróżnicować temperaturę wewnątrz pomieszczeń możemy pokusić się o indywidualne czujniki temperatur w każdym pomieszczeniu połączone z siłownikami na rozdzielaczu i tym samym będzie regulacja pokojowa.

Zapewne ktoś się jeszcze wypowie, chciałem jak najprościej wytłumaczyć, co do sprzęgła w kondensacie to http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...kondensacyjnym jest tutaj.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## piotrek0m

> Gdy dom jest rozległy, lub chcemy zróżnicować temperaturę wewnątrz pomieszczeń możemy pokusić się o indywidualne czujniki temperatur w każdym pomieszczeniu połączone z siłownikami na rozdzielaczu i tym samym będzie regulacja pokojowa.


No dobrze, ale jaki sens mają indywidualne czujniki w stosunku do bezwładności ogrzewania podłogowego.

----------


## CityMatic

> No dobrze, ale jaki sens mają indywidualne czujniki w stosunku do bezwładności ogrzewania podłogowego.


Bezładność u mnie w domu wynosi 1 godzinę w górę i ok 3 godziny w dół
Dla zrozumienia jeśli puszczę maksymalny przepływ na pomieszczenie to przez godzinę podniesie się temperatura o 1 *C, jeśli zakręcę obwód po takim podniesieniu to po trzech godzinach obniży się o ten stopień( temperatura w domu 22-22,5*C)
Temperatura na piecu 52 *C, rekuperator 120m3/h kubatura domu 460m3 pomieszczenia które tak reagują to sypialnie po ok 13m2, 14m2, 11 m2, 9m2 dla największego pomieszczenia ok 55m2 nie jestem w stanie pomierzyć gdyż co normalne przejmuje temperaturę od cieplejszych i zimniejszych pomieszczeń i temperatura jest w miarę stabilna na poziomie 22*C.

Wniosek dla "podłogowców" zawsze mnie śmieszy o bezwładność bo jeśli chodzi o podgrzanie od jakiej niskiej temperatury do wysokiej to potwierdzę trwa to duuuużo dłużej niż przy ogrzewaniu grzejnikami tradycyjnymi , jednak utrzymanie w domu z podłogówką temperatury komfortowej( dla mieszkających osób) jest dużo łatwiejsze.
Gdybym nie miał zegara, zapewne mógłbym pozostawić ogrzewanie podłogowe również w porze letniej bo komfort cieplny ustawiony na regulatorze byłby spełniony.

A teraz odpowiem bo jak na razie odpowiedziałem jak polityk  :smile: 
Mają sens regulatory indywidualne dla osób lubiących ciepło! jeśli np mały dzieciak jest w sypialni , a nie lubi chłodu to ustawiamy mu temperaturę pokoju na stopień lub dwa więcej niż w pozostałych pomieszczeniach będzie miał odczuwalnie dużo cieplej.
Dla dziecka które lubi bawić się na podłodze siedząc na parkiecie w piżamce również będzie to bardzo komfortowe tylko dlatego, że indywidualny czujnik będzie pilnował, aby temperatura obwodu jego "pupy" była wyższa niż podłogi w kuchni.
Dotyczy to również rodziców którzy w swojej sypialni mogą mieć dużo zimniej (niekiedy o 3-4 stopnie) niż w pokojach milusińskich bo mogą ogrzewać się "sobą"

Sens jest taki, że indywidualne regulatory zapewnią ten komfort cieplny dla wybranych pomieszczeń gdy pozostaną zamknięte, natomiast gdy otwarte temperatura dla całości na poziomie komunikacji ujednolici się.
Wniosek - sterowanie ma tam sens, gdy chcemy z niego korzystać, gdy jest to zbędne staje się fanaberią projektanta.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

Dalej nie widzę sensu pakowania się w regulatory. Chyba że chcesz wachlować tymi temperaturami w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach  kilka razy w ciągu tygodnia.

----------


## CityMatic

> Dalej nie widzę sensu pakowania się w regulatory. Chyba że chcesz wachlować tymi temperaturami w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach  kilka razy w ciągu tygodnia.


Po co?
Jak sam zauważyłeś - regulator - to on będzie wachlował aby utrzymać temperaturę zadaną - żądaną
Gdy otworzysz drzwi pomieszczenia niestety będzie dążył do wyrównania czyli ujednolicenia temperatury w całym domu , jednak w pomieszczeniu z nastawą wyższej lub niższej temperatury dla przebywającej w niej osoby będzie to odczuwalne.

Tak działa każdy miejscowy regulator, i wbrew pozorom sam taki potrzebuję (bezprzewodowy) a nikt nie jest w stanie mi odpowiedzieć bo nie chcę wydawać kilka stówek na darmo.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...kojowy-prośba

----------


## plusfoto

Dokładnie to samo zrobisz ustawiając odpowiednio rotametry. Zrobisz to raz i zapomnisz a kilka ładnych stówek zostanie w kieszeni.

----------


## CityMatic

> Dokładnie to samo zrobisz ustawiając odpowiednio rotametry. Zrobisz to raz i zapomnisz a kilka ładnych stówek zostanie w kieszeni.


NIE

Piszę i widzę, że nie rozumiesz
Gdy zmieniają się warunki w pomieszczeniu podłogówka musi na nie zareagować.
Regulując rotametrami czy zaworami(obojętne) ustalasz jeden przepływ na stałe! Niezależnie czy dzieciak siedzi na podłodze czy jest otwarte okno
Gdy masz regulator pokojowy(pomieszczenia) gdy coś takiego ma miejsce, albo zwiększy Ci przepływ(podnosząc temperaturę) albo go ograniczy ( wyrównując temperaturę do innych pomieszczeń).
Regulator pilnuje temperatury dostosowując przepływ nie temperaturę wody w ogrzewaniu podłogowym.
W Twoim przypadku przepływ jest stały, a temperaturę regulujesz temperaturą wody PIECA - proporcjonalnie w czasie tej zmiany w KAŻDYM pomieszczeniu w domu.

Chyba, że kręcisz rotametrami za każdym razem co wydaje się niemożliwe.

----------


## Liwko

Robienie mułowatego systemu, żeby później próbować tym sterować, kompletnie nie ma sensu. Sześć lat mam ukryte kabelki na sterowniki i jestem całkowicie przekonany, że nigdy z nich nie skorzystam.

----------


## imrahil

nie da się tym sterować w taki sposób, zbyt duże opóźnienie. jeśli w pomieszczeniu wzrośnie temperatura to podłogówka jako system niskotemperaturowy przestanie grzać automatycznie. żaden siłownik nic nie zmieni, po wylewka będzie dawno naładowana. zanim naładowana wylewka przestanie grzać, to zmienią się warunki (słońce zajdzie, spadnie temperatura zewnętrzna). jeśli wylewka się wychłodzi, to temperatura spadnie poniżej zadanej, zanim się nagrzeje, minie kolejna godzina itd. to znaczy będzie niestabilnie, samo się wyreguluje niewiele gorzej, o ile nie lepiej.

----------


## plusfoto

CityMatic biorąc pod uwagę to co napisałeś wcześniej o czasie w jakim twoje pomieszczenia się nagrzewają lub tracą ciepło to te sterowniki powinny co najmniej na godzinę przed otwarciem okna i na trzy godziny przed jego zamknięciem już o tym wiedzieć.

----------


## Liwko

> CityMatic biorąc pod uwagę to co napisałeś wcześniej o czasie w jakim twoje pomieszczenia się nagrzewają lub tracą ciepło to te sterowniki powinny co najmniej na godzinę przed otwarciem okna i na trzy godziny przed jego zamknięciem już o tym wiedzieć.


Dokładnie  :yes:

----------


## CityMatic

> CityMatic biorąc pod uwagę to co napisałeś wcześniej o czasie w jakim twoje pomieszczenia się nagrzewają lub tracą ciepło to te sterowniki powinny co najmniej na godzinę przed otwarciem okna i na trzy godziny przed jego zamknięciem już o tym wiedzieć.


Nie otwieram okien, mam wentylację mechaniczną.
Nie mam sterowników na podłogówce - oddałem gdyż były zbyt drogie(dla mnie zbędne)bezprzewodowe
Mam ustawione na przepływach zaworami rotametrów w domu mam stałą temperaturę 22*C( nie zamykam drzwi, nie otwieram okien, dzieci mam dorosłe)
Cały układ o "kant d....y gdy palę w kominku.
Dom wyposażony w 100% ogrzewania podłogowego w 50% podłoga pokryta deską barlinecką o grubości 24mm pozostała cześć ceramiką
Obwody ogrzewania o długości 90-100 m, jedna pompa w piecu.

Odpowiedziałem pytającemu, gdybym miał małe dzieci i chciał podłogówką sterować temperaturę w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach wybrał bym przewodowe elektrozawory na belce rozdzielacza sterowane pokojowym regulatorem ciepła.
Miałem przez 1 sezon grzewczy i sprawdza się pomimo dużej bezwładności podłogówki. Doświadczalnie sprawdziłem jak to reaguje i przy powyższych parametrach mogę napisać, że jest realne utrzymanie temperatury komfortowej i zadanej na sterowniku.
Obecnie potrzebuję to co zamieściłem w linku, bawię się regulacją temperatury poprzez hybrydę kominek- rekuperator i niech tak pozostanie.

Pisanie o 



> (słońce zajdzie, spadnie temperatura zewnętrzna)


 przy regulacji pokojowej  jest nieznajomością tematu i proszę odpowiedzcie pytającemu, a nie odpowiadającemu, lub przedstawcie swoje doświadczenia, bo ja opisuję jak one wyglądają i jak działają u mnie, a Wy co chcecie mi udowodnić? i po co?




> Robienie mułowatego systemu, żeby później próbować tym sterować, kompletnie nie ma sensu. Sześć lat mam ukryte kabelki na sterowniki i jestem całkowicie przekonany, że nigdy z nich nie skorzystam."


Skoro byłeś pewny swojego systemu po co dawałeś kabelki?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

> Skoro byłeś pewny swojego systemu po co dawałeś kabelki?


A kto mówi że byłem pewien? O to chodzi, że nie byłem i dałem. Okazuje się że niepotrzebnie.

----------


## imrahil

to jak podłogówka reaguje na rozpalenie w kominku? ze sterowaniem pokojowym i bez

----------


## animuss

> Bezładność u mnie w domu wynosi 1 godzinę w górę i ok 3 godziny w dół
> Dla zrozumienia jeśli puszczę maksymalny przepływ na pomieszczenie to przez godzinę podniesie się temperatura o 1 *C, jeśli zakręcę obwód po takim podniesieniu to po trzech godzinach obniży się o ten stopień( temperatura w domu 22-22,5*C)
> Pozdrawiam


To trzeba dalej  uszczelnać (ocieplać ) ten szałas.  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

> to jak podłogówka reaguje na rozpalenie w kominku? ze sterowaniem pokojowym i bez


Mam tylko pokojowy więc z kominkiem to nie działa wcale.

----------


## imrahil

> To trzeba dalej  uszczelnać (ocieplać ) ten szałas.


i to wyjaśnia sens sterowania podłogówką. u mnie o 1*C spada w ciągu około doby przy 0*C za oknem

----------


## epterode

Wczoraj  instalator zaproponował mi Kocioł Viessmann Vitodens 222-F wolnostojący  ktoś zna  taka lodówkę  :smile:

----------


## zieli

Ja mam Beko, ale to nie wątek o lodówkach.

----------


## epterode

Ale to jest kocioł wyglądający  jak lodówka :smile:     i pytam czy ktoś miał z nim do czynienia?

----------


## kalapat

Ja nie mam w calym, tylko w lazienkach

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja nie mam w calym, tylko w lazienkach


Ze stolycy i taki nietakt ?  
A myślałem ze tam inteligencja tylko mieszka  :wink: 
Jednak Hanysy bardziej kumaci  :wink:

----------


## torecan

> Wczoraj  instalator zaproponował mi Kocioł Viessmann Vitodens 222-F wolnostojący  ktoś zna  taka lodówkę


Mam taki kocioł, pierwszy sezon grzewczy za mną. Nic szczególnego nie mogę powiedzieć, grzeje i żadnych problemów z nim nie mam, właściwie to prawie zapomniałem, że go mam.

----------


## epterode

A kupiłeś tego 13kw  czy 19 kw ?   ile cie wyszedł  możesz wkleić fotkę jak to wygląda

----------


## epterode

Witam Panowie wytypowałem takie piece wszędzie podłogówka ok razem 130m2 w sumie góra dół. Anhydryt styro 25cm ściany 15cm.
Rurki co 10cm ok 1100mb pętle po ok 60-80mb

Muszę wybrać do środy i zamówić. 
Ktoś ma dany model to proszę opisać wady i zalety i czy warto dopłacać do Viessmanna

1. Viessmann Vitodens 222-F z zasobnikiem ładowanym przez wężownicę (130 l) moduluje 3,2-13	B2SA019 
lub 
Viessmann Vitodensa 200-W. z zasobnikiem zew. to ten sam piec


2.JUNKERS Cerapur Smart ZSB 14-3C + CWU.120L+ FW120 sterownik lub 
-- to ponoć to samo GB072 Buderus Logamax Plus Gb072 14 KwRC 300--CWU100 L


3.Buderus Logamax PLUS GB162 15 kW + sterownik RC35 + 100L CWU

4.Kocioł IMMERGAS VICTRIX X 12 2L 

Dzięki

----------


## EwaAdamek

Dzień dobry, mam nadzieję, że rozwiejecie moje wątpliwości w tym temacie. Pomijając wszelkie względy ekonomiczne itd, to chciałam zapytać jak ma się ogrzewanie podłogowe do alergii. Przyznam, ze pół mojej rodziny to astmatycy, a słyszałam opinię, że to może powodować unoszenie się kurzu z podłogi. Czy ktoś spotkał się z takimi opiniami?

----------


## plusfoto

Ewa poczytaj trochę ten temat a na pewno wielu ciekawych rzeczy się dowiesz. A w skrócie można tylko napisać że więcej kurzu  będziesz miała przy kaloryferach niż przy *dobrze zrobionej* podłogówce. Zwróć uwagę na wytłuszczenie.

----------


## Liwko

> Dzień dobry, mam nadzieję, że rozwiejecie moje wątpliwości w tym temacie. Pomijając wszelkie względy ekonomiczne itd, to chciałam zapytać jak ma się ogrzewanie podłogowe do alergii. Przyznam, ze pół mojej rodziny to astmatycy, a słyszałam opinię, że to może powodować unoszenie się kurzu z podłogi. Czy ktoś spotkał się z takimi opiniami?


Podłogówka zasilana jest wodą do temperatury 35 stopni. W największe mrozy podłoga ma u mnie 26 stopni. Teraz weź trochę kurzu i połóż go na dłoni. Oderwie się i uniesie? No nie. A weź połóż go na rozgrzanym kaloryferze...

Kiedyś jak budowano domy nieocieplone, podłogę trzeba było zasilać dużo wyższą temperaturą niż dzisiaj. I stąd tyle mitów i bajek o podłogówce. 
Co było a nie jest, nie pisze się w rejestr  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> Ewa poczytaj trochę ten temat a na pewno wielu ciekawych rzeczy się dowiesz. A w skrócie można tylko napisać że więcej kurzu  będziesz miała przy kaloryferach niż przy *dobrze zrobionej* podłogówce. Zwróć uwagę na wytłuszczenie.


Ilosc kurzu jest niezalezna od systemu grzewczego, zarówno podłogowka jak i kaloryfery/grzejniki nie są zródłem kurzu. Ilosc kurzu zalezna jest od ilosci domowników i czestotliwosci sprzątania. Zmienia sie tylko umiejscowienie kurzu w danym pomieszczeniu.

----------


## animuss

Podłoga z ogrzewaniem podłogowym nie wiąże kurzu  ,jest bardziej sucha od zwykłej podłogi bo to grzejnik,wystarczy przejść się a kurz unosi się do góry ,najlepiej to widać jak słonce świeci przez okno.
Tylko sprzątanie jest lekarstwem na kurz.

----------


## Liwko

> Podłoga z ogrzewaniem podłogowym nie wiąże kurzu  ,jest bardziej sucha od zwykłej podłogi bo to grzejnik,wystarczy przejść się a kurz unosi się do góry ,najlepiej to widać jak słonce świeci przez okno.
> Tylko sprzątanie jest lekarstwem na kurz.


Tylko powiedz mi, dlaczego nad grzejnikami i rurami sufity są czarne po kilku latach, a mój sufit nadal śnieżnobiały? Nie neguję, sprzątać należy, ale przy kaloryferach nie trzeba się "przechodzić", efekt wirowania kurzu w powietrzu występuje cały czas.

Tanie ogrzewanie-węgiel? Buahaha  :big grin:  Pobudka!

----------


## plusfoto

> Ilosc kurzu jest niezalezna od systemu grzewczego, zarówno podłogowka jak i kaloryfery/grzejniki nie są zródłem kurzu. Ilosc kurzu zalezna jest od ilosci domowników i czestotliwosci sprzątania. Zmienia sie tylko umiejscowienie kurzu w danym pomieszczeniu.


Andrzeju nikt nie neguje faktu iż kurz jest nieodłącznym elementem naszego życia i jedyną radą jest sprzątanie.




> Podłoga z ogrzewaniem podłogowym nie wiąże kurzu   ,jest bardziej sucha od zwykłej podłogi bo to grzejnik,wystarczy  przejść się a kurz unosi się do góry ,najlepiej to widać jak słonce  świeci przez okno.
> Tylko sprzątanie jest lekarstwem na kurz.


Dokładnie ten sam efekt będzie przy ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym  jeśli zaniedbamy sprzątanie z tą różnicą że w okolicach grzejnika syfu będzie kilka razy więcej. A dodatkowo w gratisie dostaniemy:



> przy kaloryferach nie trzeba się "przechodzić",  efekt wirowania kurzu w powietrzu występuje cały czas.

----------


## animuss

> Tylko powiedz mi, dlaczego nad grzejnikami i rurami sufity są czarne po kilku latach, a mój sufit nadal śnieżnobiały? Nie neguję, sprzątać należy, ale przy kaloryferach nie trzeba się "przechodzić", efekt wirowania kurzu w powietrzu występuje cały czas.
> 
> Tanie ogrzewanie-węgiel? Buahaha  Pobudka!


Widocznie dawno nie widziałeś ogrzewania grzejnikowego nie ma żadnych  rur  tylko grzejnik w pomieszczeniu a sufit też śnieżnobiały ,nikt już nie goni temperatury na 80-90*C jak kiedyś.bo domy są izolowane cieplnie.

----------


## animuss

> Dokładnie ten sam efekt będzie przy ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym  jeśli zaniedbamy sprzątanie z tą różnicą że w okolicach grzejnika syfu będzie kilka razy więcej. A dodatkowo w gratisie dostaniemy:


Pytanie ,masz ogrzewanie mieszane? czy tak jak Kolega *Liwko*  jakieś wspomnienia z lat PRL-u.

----------


## plusfoto

W bloku mam grzejniki i co nogą ruszę po podłodze w słoneczny dzień to jakieś białe kropki w powietrzu latają, a jak za kaloryfer ze dwa tygodnie nie zajrzę to potem duża szufelka jest potrzebna bo na małą się nie zmieści. :roll eyes:

----------


## animuss

> W bloku mam grzejniki i co nogą ruszę po podłodze w słoneczny dzień to jakieś białe kropki w powietrzu latają, a jak za kaloryfer ze dwa tygodnie nie zajrzę to potem duża szufelka jest potrzebna bo na małą się nie zmieści.


Też mieszkałem kiedyś w bloku i  trzeba było okienko otwierać bo zawór był urwany przy grzejniku. :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Widocznie dawno nie widziałeś ogrzewania grzejnikowego nie ma żadnych  rur  tylko grzejnik w pomieszczeniu a sufit też śnieżnobiały ,nikt już nie goni temperatury na 80-90*C jak kiedyś.bo *domy są izolowane cieplnie*.


Czyli masz odpowiedź na pytanie. Po chu... grzejniki?  :yes:

----------


## Tieri

Witam Wszystkich! 
Mam pytanie odnośnie paneli podłogowych do ogrzewania podłogowego.
Czy jest jakaś "wiodąca " firma produkująca takie panele ? 
Czy ktoś może mi jakaś polecić ? A może Ci którzy maja 100% podłogówkę polecają cos innego w miejscach gdzie nie bardzo pasuje ceramika?

----------


## Liwko

> Witam Wszystkich! 
> Mam pytanie odnośnie paneli podłogowych do ogrzewania podłogowego.
> Czy jest jakaś "wiodąca " firma produkująca takie panele ? 
> Czy ktoś może mi jakaś polecić ? A może Ci którzy maja 100% podłogówkę polecają cos innego w miejscach gdzie nie bardzo pasuje ceramika?


Ja na całym górnym poziomie (oprócz łazienki oczywiście) mam wykładziny dywanowe. W sypialni nawet grubą włochatą. Żadnych problemów.

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam Wszystkich! 
> Mam pytanie odnośnie paneli podłogowych do ogrzewania podłogowego.
> Czy jest jakaś "wiodąca " firma produkująca takie panele ? 
> Czy ktoś może mi jakaś polecić ? A może Ci którzy maja 100% podłogówkę polecają cos innego w miejscach gdzie nie bardzo pasuje ceramika?


Nie wiem jak z panelami - bo one układane są na podkład, ale u mnie we wszystkich sypialniach i holu jest podłogówka, a na niej deska Barlinecka na klej
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tieri

Dziękuje Liwko i CityMatic  za odpowiedzi.
Czy ktoś jeszcze mógłby cos napisać o swoich doświadczeniach z panelami przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Dziękuje Liwko i CityMatic  za odpowiedzi.
> Czy ktoś jeszcze mógłby cos napisać o swoich doświadczeniach z panelami przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym ?


Mam na 80% powierzchni panele classena 8mm,dwa sezony grzewcze za sobą,nie zauważyłem nic złego.
Na pozostałej części są kafle,jak dla mnie nie widzę różnicy.
Kafle,wiadomo,w zimie są inne w odczuciu niż panele ale jak dla mnie wszystko jest ok.

----------


## Tieri

Dzięki Arturo. Czy mógłbym Cie trochę " pomęczyć " na prv.?

----------


## Arturo72

> Dzięki Arturo. Czy mógłbym Cie trochę " pomęczyć " na prv.?


Spoko,tak za pół godziny bo mam niby skrzynkę zawalona i muszę wyczyścić ale tutaj też możesz  :wink:

----------


## panfotograf

*Czy jest sens robić ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu?*
Ja mam podłogówkę w całym domu (z wyjątkiem garażu, kotłowni  :wink: ). W łazienkach dodatkowo grzejniki ścienne na ręczniki. Uważam że podłogówka i wentylacja mechaniczna są bardzo komfortowe i ekonomiczne - polecam.

Te bajki o kurzu i puchnących nogach od podłogówki rozsiewają czarownice produkujące tradycyjne grzejniki, bo wiedzą że ich biznes się kończy.

----------


## asolt

> *Czy jest sens robić ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu?*
> Ja mam podłogówkę w całym domu (z wyjątkiem garażu, kotłowni ). W łazienkach dodatkowo grzejniki ścienne na ręczniki. Uważam że podłogówka i wentylacja mechaniczna są bardzo komfortowe i ekonomiczne - polecam.
> 
> Te bajki o kurzu i puchnących nogach od podłogówki rozsiewają czarownice produkujące tradycyjne grzejniki, bo wiedzą że ich biznes się kończy.


A ja polecam podłógówkę również w garazu i kotłowni, jezeli te pomieszczenia mają byc grzane

----------


## panfotograf

> A ja polecam podłógówkę również w garazu i kotłowni, jezeli te pomieszczenia mają byc grzane


Kotłownię mam z kotłem na pellety - najcieplejsze pomieszczenie zimą. Ogrzewanie garażu jest nieuzasadnione, nieekonomiczne i bez sensu. Bramy garażowe są nieszczelne.

----------


## Pyxis

> Dziękuje Liwko i CityMatic  za odpowiedzi.
> Czy ktoś jeszcze mógłby cos napisać o swoich doświadczeniach z panelami przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym ?


U mnie jakies 3/4 grzanej podlogi jest przykryte panelami. Nic zlego sie nie dzieje. Panele podlogowe to nie oslona termiczna wahadlowca.  :wink:

----------


## sm00q

> *Czy jest sens robić ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu?*
> Ja mam podłogówkę w całym domu (z wyjątkiem garażu, kotłowni ). W łazienkach dodatkowo grzejniki ścienne na ręczniki. Uważam że podłogówka i wentylacja mechaniczna są bardzo komfortowe i ekonomiczne - polecam.


Witam.
Planuję podłogówkę na całej powierzchni parterówki. Co do rekuperacji, lokalny fachman, powiedział mi, że nie ma sensu  instalować WM bez konkretnego GWC. Co Wy na to ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.
> Planuję podłogówkę na całej powierzchni parterówki. Co do rekuperacji, lokalny fachman, powiedział mi, że nie ma sensu  instalować WM bez konkretnego GWC. Co Wy na to ?


Co do podłogówki to tylko i wyłącznie 100% a co do WM z reku to zmień instalatora bo facet pływa w temacie lub chce cię naciągnąć   :wink: 
Temat wentylacji to temat rzeka ale jedno jest pewne,do WM z reku nie trzeba GWC a nawet jest to nie wskazane a wręcz jest to głupota.
WM jako jedyna i poprawna wentylacja jest konieczna w nowym i szczelnym domu ale nie zawsze konieczna z rekuperatorem.
Jako wymiennik może służyć właśnie GWC a wentylacja będzie napędzana samymi wentylatorami.
WM bez wymiennika czy w reku czy z GWC może być napędzana również jedynie przez same wentyle.
Co wybierzemy zależy od ceny jednostki energii z jaką grzejemy dom i od portfela inwestora.
Jedno jest pewne,rekuperator i GWC to bzdura.

----------


## Liwko

> Witam.
> Planuję podłogówkę na całej powierzchni parterówki. Co do rekuperacji, lokalny fachman, powiedział mi, że nie ma sensu  instalować WM bez konkretnego GWC. Co Wy na to ?


Zrób rekuperację, odpuść sobie GWC. Ewidentnie fachman chce wyciągnąć od ciebie więcej kasy.

----------


## animuss

> Czyli masz odpowiedź na pytanie. Po chu... grzejniki?


Grzeję i pompuję mniejszą ilość wody w calej instalacji. :cool:

----------


## sm00q

... Motywował to tym, że w lecie rekuperator ogrzewa powietrze zaczerpnięte z zewnątrz, a w zimie zwracał uwagę na "kopciuchy", których w okolicy mam parę i związane z tym zasysanie smrodków.  GWC miałoby zapobiec tym sytuacjom.  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Grzeję i pompuję mniejszą ilość wody w calej instalacji.


I co przez to zyskujesz? Czy w tym wypadku nie musisz tej wody podgrzać do wyższej temperatury lub zwiększyć bieg pompki?

----------


## Liwko

> ... Motywował to tym, że w lecie rekuperator ogrzewa powietrze zaczerpnięte z zewnątrz, a w zimie zwracał uwagę na "kopciuchy", których w okolicy mam parę i związane z tym zasysanie smrodków.  GWC miałoby zapobiec tym sytuacjom.


To zrób samo GWC, razem te systemy nie mają sensu.
Poczytaj ostatnie kilka stron.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...P-!!!/page1863
GWC z rekuperacją broni tam osoba, która to zrobiła a jeszcze nie mieszka, a neguje osoba, która to ma i wie z doświadczenia.

----------


## animuss

> I *co przez to zyskujesz*? Czy w tym wypadku nie musisz tej wody podgrzać do wyższej temperatury lub zwiększyć bieg pompki?


W okresach przejściowych wyłączam całkowicie podłogówkę ,grzejniki oszczędniej j utrzymują  potrzebną temperaturę w domu (efektywniej współpracują ze słońcem) .

----------


## Arturo72

> ,grzejniki oszczędniej j utrzymują  potrzebną temperaturę w domu (efektywniej współpracują ze słońcem) .


Bzdura

----------


## Liwko

> W okresach przejściowych wyłączam całkowicie podłogówkę ,grzejniki oszczędniej j utrzymują  potrzebną temperaturę w domu (efektywniej współpracują ze słońcem) .


A ja w okresach przejściowych lubię rozpalić w kominku. W tym roku dojdzie jeszcze klimakonwektor. Podskoczysz?  :smile:

----------


## Łosiu

> ... Motywował to tym, że w lecie rekuperator ogrzewa powietrze zaczerpnięte z zewnątrz, a w zimie zwracał uwagę na "kopciuchy", których w okolicy mam parę i związane z tym zasysanie smrodków.  GWC miałoby zapobiec tym sytuacjom.


A przez GWC to te powietrze niby skąd idzie? W beczkach bez smrodków dostarczają temu "fachowcowi"? Na reku masz przynajmniej filtry.

----------


## ci_d

W lecie to chyba raczej powietrze w reku nie przebiega przez wymiennik tak że się nic nie ogrzewa. 
A co do podłogówki i jej regulacji na sterownikach to jeszcze rodzaj posadzki ma znaczenie:  w sensie na bezwładność układu i szybkość zmian temperatury w pomieszczeniu. Mam na myśli czy posadzka jest z anhydrytu, półsucha z mixikreta itp...

----------


## epterode

W funkcji suszenia jastrychu junkersa podczas wpisywania pyta ile dni i jak długo temp maksymalna 50stop ustawiłem 48 max chyba ale jak patrze na protokoły wygrzewania to na wszystkich jest do 50stopni czyli jednak dają do 50 stop w podłogę? to za dużo ? przy suszeniu jastrychu.

Ja ustawiłem 14 dni 2 dni max temp czyli jakieś 48stop teraz idzie z temp 34stop w budynku mam jakies 25stop

Zostawić ten oryginalny program czy to za dużo te 48?

Anhydryt mam

----------


## sasik

Witam troche odswieze temat mnie natomiast intetesuje roz ica w kosztach eksploatacji ogrzewania podlogowego a mieszanego wiadomo na grzejniki trzeba wyzsza temp. ale czy to powoduje wieksze koszty ? czy to nie ma znaczenia a wazne jezt zapotrzebowanie na cieplo?

----------


## panfotograf

> .t intetesuje roz ica w kosztach eksploatacji ogrzewania podlogowego a mieszanego wiadomo na grzejniki trzeba wyzsza temp. ale czy to powoduje wieksze koszty ? czy to nie ma znaczenia a wazne jezt zapotrzebowanie na cieplo?


Podłogówka ma niższe koszty eksploatacyjne. Jeśli robisz podłogówkę i grzejniki to drożej wychodzi instalacja - podwójny system z jednego źródła ciepła. Grzejniki to tylko do łazienki na ręczniki. Ja tak mam, ale dziś bym robił tylko podłogówkę, a grzejniki w łazience elektryczne.

----------


## dominik_kubera

Ogrzewanie podłogowe jest fajne, ale moim zdaniem nie na całym mieszkaniu. Jestem zwolennikiem montowania go w łazience czy w kuchni, ale już nie w pokojach. Krążą plotki że taki rodzaj ogrzewania jest szkodliwy dla stawów. Nie mam pojęcia czy to jest prawda. W każdym razie gdybym się na nie decydował to na pewno nie chciał bym mieć na każdym metrze kwadratowym ciepłą podłogę.

----------


## Liwko

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe jest fajne, ale moim zdaniem nie na całym mieszkaniu. Jestem zwolennikiem montowania go w łazience czy w kuchni, ale już nie w pokojach. Krążą plotki że taki rodzaj ogrzewania jest szkodliwy dla stawów. Nie mam pojęcia czy to jest prawda. W każdym razie gdybym się na nie decydował to na pewno nie chciał bym mieć na każdym metrze kwadratowym ciepłą podłogę.


Na szczęście coraz rzadziej czyta się takie głupoty. Ciepła podłoga? Mówisz o 26 stopniach podczas dużych mrozów?

----------


## jasiek71

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe jest fajne, ale moim zdaniem nie na całym mieszkaniu. Jestem zwolennikiem montowania go w łazience czy w kuchni, ale już nie w pokojach. Krążą plotki że taki rodzaj ogrzewania jest szkodliwy dla stawów. Nie mam pojęcia czy to jest prawda. W każdym razie gdybym się na nie decydował to na pewno nie chciał bym mieć na każdym metrze kwadratowym ciepłą podłogę.


Może jakieś badania naukowe czy program kliniczny który potwierdza te pierdoły o szkodliwości ogrzewania podłogowego...

----------


## panfotograf

> Krążą plotki...gdybym się na nie decydował to na pewno nie chciał bym mieć na każdym metrze kwadratowym ciepłą podłogę.


Jeśli podłogówka jest w całym domu, to podłoga nie jest ciepła. Różnicę w temperaturze zauważam jedynie idąc na boso i wchodzę z parkietu na drewniane schody. Wtedy czuję że schody są nieco chłodniejsze. I to tylko mroźną zimą.

A jeśli chodzi o plotki to rozsiewają je producenci grzejników (bo ich biznes się kończy)

----------


## noc

Jeśli chodzi o odpowiedź na pytanie postawione w tytule wątku, to.... nie ma sensu. Oczywiście nie ma sensu robić w całym domu, innego ogrzewania niż podłogowe.
Grzejniki to dobre rozwiązanie do biur, sklepów, zakładów pracy itd. Gdzie wyłączenie ogrzewania na weekend, lub nawet na noc :roll eyes:  w słabiej izolowanych budynkach, może dać wymierne oszczędności, kosztem spadku komfortu.
To tyle o OP.
To tyle o grzejnikach także.

----------


## przemo1

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe jest fajne, ale moim zdaniem nie na całym mieszkaniu. Jestem zwolennikiem montowania go w łazience czy w kuchni, ale już nie w pokojach. Krążą plotki że taki rodzaj ogrzewania jest szkodliwy dla stawów. Nie mam pojęcia czy to jest prawda. W każdym razie gdybym się na nie decydował to na pewno nie chciał bym mieć na każdym metrze kwadratowym ciepłą podłogę.


Chłopie - plotkami się sugerujesz podczas budowy?! Nie masz pojęcia, czy jest to prawda, ale na wszelki wypadek posłuchasz, zamiast się upewnić...

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Ogrzewanie podłogowe jest fajne, ale moim zdaniem nie na całym mieszkaniu. Jestem zwolennikiem montowania go w łazience czy w kuchni, ale już nie w pokojach. *Krążą plotki że taki rodzaj ogrzewania jest szkodliwy dla stawów. Nie mam pojęcia czy to jest prawda.* W każdym razie gdybym się na nie decydował to na pewno nie chciał bym mieć na każdym metrze kwadratowym ciepłą podłogę.


Przecież temperatura posadzki przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest niższa niż temperatura ciała. Po co rozpowszechniasz takie brednie?

----------


## przemo1

> Przecież temperatura posadzki przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest niższa niż temperatura ciała. Po co rozpowszechniasz takie brednie?


A może to prowokacja?!  :smile:  Drugie wcielenie naszego kolegi/forumowicza, specjalisty-producenta od układów hybrydowych i grzejników na "R".

----------


## Tomaszs131

> A może to prowokacja?!  Drugie wcielenie naszego kolegi/forumowicza, specjalisty-producenta od układów hybrydowych i grzejników na "R".


Raczej nie. Oprócz zbieżnych poglądów, nic na to nie wskazuje.

----------


## marcinb1234

Mam pytanie do osób, które posiadają podłogówkę w całym domu. Zastanawia mnie jak jest rozwiązane sterowanie, gdy w jednym pokoju chcemy mieć 18 *C a w drugim 22 *C, a za tydzień chcę mieć odwrotnie?. Do każdego pokoju macie oddzielną pętlę? Czy trzeba na rozdzielaczu sterować przepływem w każdym pomieszczeniu czy może stosujecie jakieś termostaty?

----------


## Sabat

W pokojach mam osobne pętle, które są dodatkowo sterowane przez termostaty w których mogę zapodać temp przy której pętla się włącza/wyłącza w danym pomieszczeniu. Oprócz salonu i kuchni.  Tam instlator dodatkow wyregulowal poszczególne petle na rozdzielaczach .
Pewnie są jakieś inne programowalne  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Każde pomieszczenie  ma swoją pętlę (lub pętle). Sterowanie jest na rozdzielaczu ręczne- u mnie ręczme :smile: .
Termostaty moga byc stosowane, choć dla mnie nie sa  niezbedne, bo nie wachluję tak temperaturami.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nie mam termostatów, cieszę się że nie wywaliłem na nie kasy. Skończyło się na podciągnięci kabla do jednego z rozdzielaczy. Ustawiasz przepływ na belce rozdzielacza. Mniejszy przepływ na danej pętli w pomieszczeniu to niższa temperatura podłogi.

----------


## Sabat

W sumie duża ta kasa nie jest , a ja nie muszę chodzić do kotłowni i otwierać rozdzielcza lub na pietrze.  żeby wyłączyć pętle. 3 tryby pracy noc/dzień i wyłaczenie. 
Jeżeli dobrze pamiętam 30zł za szt  x 4 +  przewody..  :wink: 
Ale sprawdze jeszcze, one sterują własnie przpływami na belce rozdzielacza

----------


## Tomaszs131

30 zł za siłownik i termostat??

----------


## CityMatic

> 30 zł za siłownik i termostat??


Chyba 300 jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że tylko tyle  :sad:

----------


## Sabat

30 za termostaty, ale  sprawdzę dokładnie. Powiem szczerze że nie wyobrażam sobie chodzenie do rozdzielacza i ustawianie poszczególnej temp dla każdego pokoju.
Siłownika nie brałem pod uwagę  :wink:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> 30 za termostaty, ale  sprawdzę dokładnie. Powiem szczerze że nie wyobrażam sobie chodzenie do rozdzielacza i ustawianie poszczególnej temp dla każdego pokoju.
> Siłownika nie brałem pod uwagę


Tak jak kolega CityMatic wspomniał wcześnie, bliższą,  realną ceną jest 300 zł za sztukę. Ja w tamtym roku parokrotnie zaglądałem do szafek rozdzielaczy. Po ustawieniu przepływów już tam nie zaglądam, nie muszę.

----------


## Sabat

Sprawdzę bo w wycenie mam niestety ogólną cenę za automatykę   :sad:  sprawdzę symbole w domu . Być może nie zdaję sobie sprawy co składa  się na taki zestaw.
Czyli termostat+przewody +siłowniki.

Ja 4 termostatami steruje temperaturą w zależności od potrzeb, czasami  gorę wyłączam całkowicie albo ustawiam mniejsza temp.
w jednym pokoju w zależności kto przebywa jest albo 20 dla mnie optymalna albo 23 dla żony  :wink:  nie wyobrażam soebie żeby biegać do rozdzielni ręcznie tym sterować.
jak widać pewnie wygoda kosztuje.

----------


## Liwko

> Zastanawia mnie jak jest rozwiązane sterowanie, gdy w jednym pokoju chcemy mieć 18 *C a w drugim 22 *C, a za tydzień chcę mieć odwrotnie?


Możesz zdradzić cel takiego sterowania?

----------


## Sabat

Myliłem się. Sprawdziłem co to za termostaty  - Tybox21 ~100 za szt plus siłowniki Kan-therm Smart ~100  więc pewnie jest tak jak pisali Panowie powyżej.

----------


## noc

> Sprawdzę bo w wycenie mam niestety ogólną cenę za automatykę   sprawdzę symbole w domu . Być może nie zdaję sobie sprawy co składa  się na taki zestaw.
> Czyli termostat+przewody +siłowniki.
> 
> Ja 4 termostatami steruje temperaturą w zależności od potrzeb, czasami  gorę wyłączam całkowicie albo ustawiam mniejsza temp.
> w jednym pokoju w zależności kto przebywa jest albo 20 dla mnie optymalna albo 23 dla żony  nie wyobrażam soebie żeby biegać do rozdzielni ręcznie tym sterować.
> jak widać pewnie wygoda kosztuje.


Jeśli w pomieszczeniach, chcesz by codziennie panowała inna temperatura, to ogrzewanie podłogowe nie jest dla Ciebie. Tradycyjne grzejniki lepiej się do tego nadają. OP w zasadzie do takiego zmiennego sterowania, po prostu się nie nadaje.

----------


## tomraider

> Jeśli w pomieszczeniach, chcesz by codziennie panowała inna temperatura, to ogrzewanie podłogowe nie jest dla Ciebie. Tradycyjne grzejniki lepiej się do tego nadają. OP w zasadzie do takiego zmiennego sterowania, po prostu się nie nadaje.


Prawidłowo zrobiona podłogówka reaguje bardzo szybko , żadne tam parenaście godzin czy wręcz  dzień czy dwa. 
Tomraider.

----------


## noc

> Prawidłowo zrobiona podłogówka reaguje bardzo szybko , żadne tam parenaście godzin czy wręcz  dzień czy dwa. 
> Tomraider.


W moim domu niestety, schłodzenie pomieszczenia trwa kilkanaście godzin.
Mówię o domu wietrzonym WM. Otwierania okien, by obniżyć temperaturę o parę oC, nie bierzemy pod uwagę tutaj. Chodzi o normalną eksploatację. Co do podbijania to ok., zgoda, dzieje się to szybciej.

----------


## tomraider

> W moim domu niestety, schłodzenie pomieszczenia trwa kilkanaście godzin.
> Mówię o domu wietrzonym WM. Otwierania okien, by obniżyć temperaturę o parę oC, nie bierzemy pod uwagę tutaj. Chodzi o normalną eksploatację. Co do podbijania to ok., zgoda, dzieje się to szybciej.


Duża bezwładność klasycznie wykonanej podłogówki daje takie efekty, za dużo dostarczasz ciepła do podłogi naraz zanim nagrzeje ona powietrze a te steruje  termostatem . Na chłodzenie nie mamy wpływu .

----------


## noc

> Duża bezwładność klasycznie wykonanej podłogówki daje takie efekty, za dużo dostarczasz ciepła do podłogi naraz zanim nagrzeje ona powietrze a te steruje  termostatem . Na chłodzenie nie mamy wpływu .


Nie mam żadnych termostatów, ani innych sterowników. Jedynie kocioł, dwa rozdzielacze i pętle grzejne.
Gdy w nieogrzewanych(nieużytkowanych na co dzień) pokojach czasem nocują goście, otwieram zawory i po kilku godzinach jest ciepło. Natomiast wyłączenie ogrzewania, można odczuć gdzieś po upływie 1 dnia, kilka godzin niczego nie zmienia.

----------


## tomraider

> Nie mam żadnych termostatów, ani innych sterowników. Jedynie kocioł, dwa rozdzielacze i pętle grzejne.
> Gdy w nieogrzewanych(nieużytkowanych na co dzień) pokojach czasem nocują goście, otwieram zawory i po kilku godzinach jest ciepło. Natomiast wyłączenie ogrzewania, można odczuć gdzieś po upływie 1 dnia, kilka godzin niczego nie zmienia.


Z tego wynika że masz pewnie sterowanie pogodowe ,wymyślony przez producenta algorytm na podstawie tem.zewnętrznej  ustawia sposób grzania kotłem.Takie rozwiązanie wymyślono by zapobiec taktowaniu kotła w dobrze ocieplonych domach, jest proste w montażu i praktycznie bezobsługowe.Ale czy jest optymalne? Na dzień dzisiejszy wolę sterować sam (czyli termostatami+głowice na rozdzielaczu)  każde pomieszczenie oddzielnie co  zmiesza bezwładność  podłogówki bo dostanie tylko tyle ile trzeba.
Tomraider.

----------


## noc

> Z tego wynika że masz pewnie sterowanie pogodowe ,wymyślony przez producenta algorytm na podstawie tem.zewnętrznej  ustawia sposób grzania kotłem.Takie rozwiązanie wymyślono by zapobiec taktowaniu kotła w dobrze ocieplonych domach, jest proste w montażu i praktycznie bezobsługowe.Ale czy jest optymalne? Na dzień dzisiejszy wolę sterować sam (czyli termostatami+głowice na rozdzielaczu)  każde pomieszczenie oddzielnie co  zmiesza bezwładność  podłogówki bo dostanie tylko tyle ile trzeba.
> Tomraider.


Tak, pogodówka.
Zapewniam Cię, że każde pomieszczenie dostaje tyle, ile trzeba.
Czy to jest optymalne? Dla mnie tak, ustawiłem 6 lat temu i działa. A dotykam tylko wtedy zaworów, gdy do nieużytkowanych pokoi wprowadzam gości. Zmniejszania bezwładności OP nie miałem powodu, bo i po co? Inaczej wisiałyby w pokojach kalafiory.
Dla Ciebie termostaty+głowice mogą być optymalne, każdemu według potrzeb.

----------


## Liwko

> Z tego wynika że masz pewnie sterowanie pogodowe ,wymyślony przez producenta algorytm na podstawie tem.zewnętrznej  ustawia sposób grzania kotłem.Takie rozwiązanie wymyślono by zapobiec taktowaniu kotła w dobrze ocieplonych domach, jest proste w montażu i praktycznie bezobsługowe.Ale czy jest optymalne? Na dzień dzisiejszy wolę sterować sam (czyli termostatami+głowice na rozdzielaczu)  każde pomieszczenie oddzielnie co  zmiesza bezwładność  podłogówki bo dostanie tylko tyle ile trzeba.
> Tomraider.


Jak duży dom?

----------


## Sabat

> Prawidłowo zrobiona podłogówka reaguje bardzo szybko , żadne tam parenaście godzin czy wręcz  dzień czy dwa. 
> Tomraider.


I tak własnie u mnie działa.  :smile:  i nie mam WM a pomieszczenia warto czasami przewietrzyć.
Chociaż jest to dopiero druga "zima" więc jeszcze eksperymentuje z krzywą .
Ale to nie wątek na to.

----------


## jasiek71

> Prawidłowo zrobiona podłogówka reaguje bardzo szybko , żadne tam parenaście godzin czy wręcz  dzień czy dwa. 
> Tomraider.


Tutaj bardziej ma wpływ jaki kocioł i jakie sterowanie to napędza a nie sama podłogówka ...
System grzewczy ma utrzymywać zadaną komfortową temperaturę a więc jak najbardziej stabilną...

----------


## jasiek71

> Z tego wynika że masz pewnie sterowanie pogodowe ,wymyślony przez producenta algorytm na podstawie tem.zewnętrznej  ustawia sposób grzania kotłem.Takie rozwiązanie wymyślono by zapobiec taktowaniu kotła w dobrze ocieplonych domach, jest proste w montażu i praktycznie bezobsługowe.Ale czy jest optymalne? Na dzień dzisiejszy wolę sterować sam (czyli termostatami+głowice na rozdzielaczu)  każde pomieszczenie oddzielnie co  zmiesza bezwładność  podłogówki bo dostanie tylko tyle ile trzeba.
> Tomraider.


A ten post napisałeś aby pokazać że Twoje i tak najlepsze bo " moje jest najmojsze"...

Proponuję pomieszkać trochę w domu sterowanym pogodynką i dopiero wtedy pisać co jest lepsze czy gorsze...

----------


## kemot_p

> Gdy w nieogrzewanych(nieużytkowanych na co dzień) pokojach czasem nocują goście, otwieram zawory i po kilku godzinach jest ciepło. Natomiast wyłączenie ogrzewania, można odczuć gdzieś po upływie 1 dnia, kilka godzin niczego nie zmienia.


Mógłbyś podać więcej informacji - jaka okładzina podłogi i ile to jest te kilka godzin. Nie ukrywam że ten aspekt ogrzewania podłogowego jest najmniej przeze mnie znany a chciałbym mieć możliwość w miarę elastycznego sterowania.

----------


## fotohobby

Podlogowka dziala w miare szybko, jesli pomieszczenie jest regularnie ogrzewane, a mu chcrmy podniesc temperaturę np z 21 ns 22C.
Jesli jednak mamy pomieszczenie w domu, gdzie utrzymujemy 18C, to ono praktycznie nie jest ogrzewane podłogówką, a cieplem sasiednich pomieszczen. Wylewka sie wychladza i wowczas podniesienie z 18 do 22C zajmuje dobe.
Mieszkalem kiedyś w duzy ndomu, gdxie dwa pomieszczenia  byly namm niepotrzebne z codxiennej eksploatacji, sle w grudniu przyjezdzala rodzina in dla nich nagrzewalem nieużywane pokoje.

Trzeba jeszcze zwocic uwage, czy kociol bedzie stanoe obdsłuzyć grzanie tylko jednego pomieszczenia bez taktowania.

----------


## noc

> Mógłbyś podać więcej informacji - jaka okładzina podłogi i ile to jest te kilka godzin. Nie ukrywam że ten aspekt ogrzewania podłogowego jest najmniej przeze mnie znany a chciałbym mieć możliwość w miarę elastycznego sterowania.


W dwóch pokojach ułożone są panele, w jednym płytki. Mówię o nieużywanych i prawie nieogrzewanych na co dzień pokojach. Na ogół temp. wynosi tam około18-19oC.
Gdy spodziewam się gości, otwieram ogrzewanie dzień wcześniej wieczorem. W sezonie grzewczym, kocioł pracuje zawsze wcześnie rano. To wystarcza, by temp odczuwalnie podnieść, tak by odczuć komfort. Tak w południe, jest już odczuwalnie ciepło. Gdy są mrozy, kocioł pracuje jeszcze w dzień, nie dopuszczając już do obniżenia temp. Gdy goście wyjadą (powiedzmy w południe), zamykam ogrzewanie, ale do wieczora jest ciepło, bez odczuwalnej zmiany. Dopiero na drugi dzień po południu lub wieczorem, zależnie od temp na dworze, odczuwa się, że jest nieco chłodniej.
Dokładnych temp nie jestem w stanie podać, nie śledzę wszystkiego z termometrem. Wystarczy mi odczucie komfortowej temp. Termometr mam tylko w salonie, tam i w większej części domu utrzymuje się temp 23-24oC. W sypialniach ok 21-22oC, a w łazienkach 25-27oC.
PS
Jeszcze parę parametrów izolacji.
Podłoga 15cm styro, ściany 20cm styro, dach 35cm dobrej klasy wełny. Lambd nie pamiętam.

----------


## tomraider

> A ten post napisałeś aby pokazać że Twoje i tak najlepsze bo " moje jest najmojsze"...
> 
> Proponuję pomieszkać trochę w domu sterowanym pogodynką i dopiero wtedy pisać co jest lepsze czy gorsze...


Racja, spróbuję ,jestem za a nawet przeciw. Mój pogląd opiera się na przekonaniu że jeżeli jakikolwiek producent kotła stworzył algorytm pogodynki  z powodów które tworzyły by listę to potrzeby klienta-użytkownika kotła i jego portfel były na samym końcu tejże listy.No pomyśl sam Jasiek jak kocioł może dobrze i oszczędnie grzać dom jak wie tylko jaka temperatura jest za domem.




> Jak duży dom?


Na tą chwilę parter ok 90 m2 ,poddasze użytkowe odcięte 20cm styro i czeka jak córa dorośnie i zechce się jej mieszkać ze starymi.




> Trzeba jeszcze zwocic uwage, czy kociol bedzie stanoe obdsłuzyć grzanie tylko jednego pomieszczenia bez taktowania.


Bardzo słuszny wniosek. Na tym polega cała sztuczka by nie dopuścić do taktowania, ja zamierzam użyć pomieszczeń z natury użytkowania zimnych,czyli przedpokói i przedsionek jako w jakimś sensie bufor ciepła które będę grzał (nawet jak nie zgłoszą termostatami że potrzebują) w przypadku potrzeby grzania  tylko jednego pomieszczenia.

----------


## Liwko

> Na tą chwilę parter ok 90 m2 ,poddasze użytkowe odcięte 20cm styro i czeka jak córa dorośnie i zechce się jej mieszkać ze starymi.


I ty tym sterujesz??? Po jaką cholerę?

----------


## tomraider

> I ty tym sterujesz??? Po jaką cholerę?


Z nudów.

----------


## Liwko

> Z nudów.


No to jedynie mogę zrozumieć  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> No to jedynie mogę zrozumieć


Gratuluję koledze że zrozumiał , ze swojej strony muszę napisać  że to miłe i fajne uczucie być zrozumianym.

----------


## Liwko

A szczerze po co to robisz?

----------


## tomraider

> A szczerze po co to robisz?


Szczerze to chcę zrobić namiastkę domu ,,inteligentnego,,  i nie piszę tu o regulowaniu temp pomieszczeń przez smarfona bo takie rozwiązanie dla mnie to gadżet, chcę powiązać sterowanie temperaturą ze sterowaniem poziomu wilgotności domu. WM która chula stale na tej samej wydajności to za mało. Przecież można dom suszyć (jak  na zew sucho) i wtedy  zwiększyć wydajność WM  i zmniejszyć grzanie i straty(zwłaszcza pod nieobecność mieszkańców) , lub tylko wentylować (jak na zew wilgotno)  by mieć świeże powietrze. Mam nadzieję że zrozumiałeś ideę.

----------


## Liwko

Twój cyrk, twoje małpy  :smile: 

Opisuj spostrzeżenia.

----------


## tomraider

> Twój cyrk, twoje małpy 
> 
> Opisuj spostrzeżenia.


Ponieważ to wątek o podłogówce napiszę jak mam u siebie. Po kolei  papa   zgrzana palnikiem, perlitogis, pert z pamiecią kształtu na podstawkach kan therm (rura 17 mm nad  podłożem czyli otulona betonem na około ,zapięta w siatkę z drutu) zero jakiejkolwiek folii, jastrych 7 cm . Pomieszczenia opomiarowane - laptop+kowerter+czujniki cyfrowe temp. Rejestruję od miesiąca. Wilgotność technologiczna 70 %,.I tu ciekawostka ,praktycznie pomimo 5 czujników temp właściwie nie wiem jaka jest temp rzeczywista domu , chodzę w podkoszulce i robię wentylację i nie jest mi zimno. Gdzie nie umieszczę  czujnik czy zmierzę pirometrem to inne wskazanie a umiem dobrze mierzyć .Wniosek temperatura nie ma większego znaczenia, ważne by miejsce jej pomiaru (miejsce dla czujnika temp czy termostatu) możliwie najszybciej reagowało na wzrost temp podłogówki . Z pomiarów wynika że kocioł załącza się od 4 do 6 (zależy jak zimno) razy w nocy i raz czy ze dwa razy w dzień na 40-50 min zasilając podłogówkę 35 C. Daje to zużycie 2,5 -3,5 kubika gazu dziennie czyli 5-7 zł.To tak na szybko.

----------


## kemot_p

> W dwóch pokojach ułożone są panele, w jednym płytki. Mówię o nieużywanych i prawie nieogrzewanych na co dzień pokojach. Na ogół temp. wynosi tam około18-19oC.(..)


Dokładnie o taką sytuację pytam, gdy 1,2 pokoje czy całe piętro będzie "wyłączone" z normalnego użytkowania i trzeba będzie je ogrzać doraźnie. Dzięki za pomocne informacje.

----------


## [email protected]

Przeczytanie całego tematu nie było łatwe, ale dałem radę.
Wnioski do których doszedłem (ogromnie prosze o ich ewentualną korektę jak i spostrzeżenia)

- OP na cały dom parterowy (zarówno pod ceramikę, panele jak i wykładzinę + 1 grzejnik drabinkowy do suszenia ręczników )
- pętle na rozdzielaczu w każdym pokoju
- grzejnik do garażu z termostatem ustawiony na * 
- do piwnicy grzejniki (piwnice wylać chce żywicą epoksydową, więc chyba grzejniki to najlepsze rozwiązanie). Piwnica bardziej użytkowo-rozrywkowa 50-50 (zarówno kotłownia, spiżarnia, suszarnia jak i cześć rozrywkowa sauna/siłownia)


Ewentualnie patent, który wyczytałem od kogoś z forum:
By grzejniki w piwnicy wpiąć każdy z osobna w rozdzielacz podłogówki tak jakby kolejne sekcje. 
Grzejniki będą osiągały temperaturę wody z podłogówki - tak też będą grzały, w prawdzie nie mocą nominalną tylko mniejszą, natomiast w piwnicy specjalnie wysokiej temperatury nie będzie potrzeba utrzymywać.

----------


## kuusamo

Jeśli grzejniki będą pracować z temperaturą OP to będą ledwo ledwo ciepłe. Mogą nie dogrzać pomieszczenia. To samo z drabinką w łazience - lepiej zamontuj drabinkę elektryczną, którą będziesz załączać tylko na czas kąpieli/suszenia ręczników.

----------


## Liwko

> Jeśli grzejniki będą pracować z temperaturą OP to będą ledwo ledwo ciepłe. Mogą nie dogrzać pomieszczenia. To samo z drabinką w łazience - lepiej zamontuj drabinkę elektryczną, którą będziesz załączać tylko na czas kąpieli/suszenia ręczników.


Masz że tak napisałeś? 
Piwnica sama w sobie utrzymuje dość stałe temperatury. Latem jest chłodno a zimą dość ciepło. Jeżeli chcesz mieć tam siłownię i spiżarnię, to chyba nie potrzeba ci tam +22 stopni. Sauna raczej też tej temperatury nie potrzebuje. Przewymiaruj trochę grzejniki i będzie ok. Możesz też zrobić ogrzewanie ścienne lub co raczej ja bym wybrał, nadmuchowe jakimś klimatyzatorem. Byłoby moim zdaniem najlepiej i najtaniej, wszak będzie to miejsce stosunkowo mniej używane niż pozostała część domu.
A odnośnie drabinek w łazienkach jako osobne obwody, to mam i sobie chwalę. Mam też w nich zamontowane grzałki, które przez osiem lat były odpalone może ze trzy razy  :big tongue:

----------


## kuusamo

> A odnośnie drabinek w łazienkach jako osobne obwody, to mam i sobie chwalę. Mam też w nich zamontowane grzałki, które przez osiem lat były odpalone może ze trzy razy


a jak radziłeś sobie z suszeniem rzeczy na drabinkach w okresach przejściowych i latem kiedy OP było wyłączone?

----------


## Liwko

> a jak radziłeś sobie z suszeniem rzeczy na drabinkach w okresach przejściowych i latem kiedy OP było wyłączone?


Po pierwsze mam wentylacje mechaniczną i to ona wystarczająco suszy ręczniki, a po drugie mam suszarkę kondensacyjną i nie wyobrażam już sobie rozwieszania ubrań po jakichś drabinkach.

----------


## Sabat

Ja zrezygnowałem z grzejników całkowicie. W planach miałem mieć w garażu i łazienkach ( 3 szt) Skończyło się na tym, że 
mam dwie dodatkowe pętle w garażu- obecnie wyłączone ( w garazu 17C)  i kotłowni która jest pralnią.
Po rezygnacji z grzejników w łazienkach miał być zakładany grzejnik drabinkowy elektryczny. Po roku mieszkania i dwóch zimach zrezygnowaliśmy z tego pomysłu.
Przy działającym OP w łazienkach ręczniki spokojnie suszą się na wieszaku.  Reszta rzeczy suszy się na górze  :smile: 
Ale dla każdego coś innego  :smile:

----------


## panfotograf

> - grzejnik do garażu z termostatem ustawiony na *


Po co ci grzejnik w garażu?
Ja miałem grzejnik w garażu (kierbud mnie namówił) i w wielkie mrozy zamarzł i pękł (ktoś zostawił garaż otwarty). :mad:

----------


## [email protected]

> Po co ci grzejnik w garażu?
> Ja miałem grzejnik w garażu (kierbud mnie namówił) i w wielkie mrozy zamarzł i pękł (ktoś zostawił garaż otwarty).


Wydaje mi się, iż jest to praktyczny patent - dajmy na to w zimę będę chciał pomajsterkować przy rowerze czy wysprzątać auto to sobie odkręcę i będzie ciepło.

----------


## [email protected]

> Masz że tak napisałeś? 
> Piwnica sama w sobie utrzymuje dość stałe temperatury. Latem jest chłodno a zimą dość ciepło. Jeżeli chcesz mieć tam siłownię i spiżarnię, to chyba nie potrzeba ci tam +22 stopni. Sauna raczej też tej temperatury nie potrzebuje. Przewymiaruj trochę grzejniki i będzie ok. Możesz też zrobić ogrzewanie ścienne lub co raczej ja bym wybrał, nadmuchowe jakimś klimatyzatorem. Byłoby moim zdaniem najlepiej i najtaniej, wszak będzie to miejsce stosunkowo mniej używane niż pozostała część domu.
> A odnośnie drabinek w łazienkach jako osobne obwody, to mam i sobie chwalę. Mam też w nich zamontowane grzałki, które przez osiem lat były odpalone może ze trzy razy


A jaka temperatura jest się tam wstanie utrzymać jak do tej piwnicy zamontuje grzejnik jako osobną pętle do OP ?

Rozumiem, że przy ogrzewaniu mieszanym efektywność ogrzewania spada w stosunku do sytuacji gdzie jest całość pod OP tak ?

----------


## Liwko

> Wydaje mi się, iż jest to praktyczny patent - dajmy na to w zimę będę chciał pomajsterkować przy rowerze czy wysprzątać auto to sobie odkręcę i będzie ciepło.


Zdecydowanie lepiej, szybciej i taniej zrobi to farelka.

----------


## Liwko

> A jaka temperatura jest się tam wstanie utrzymać jak do tej piwnicy zamontuje grzejnik jako osobną pętle do OP ?


To trzeba by było obliczyć. Zleć komuś OZC.

----------


## [email protected]

Dzięki  :wink:  będę z początkiem roku rozmawiał z gościem od OP to powiem by to obliczył i pewnie zadecydujemy.
Do tego czasu chce się samemu dokształcić, stąd mam jeszcze jedno pytanie użytkowe  :big grin:   :big grin:  

Jak z suszeniem ręczników po kąpieli przy OP i reku. Warto zainwestować w grzejnik drabinkowy ? 
Druga sprawa zakładając, że wybiore w/w grzejnik to co polecacie ? Elektryk drabinkowy czy elektryczna suszarka łazienkowa czy może zwykły grzejnik drabinkowy podłączony jako osobna pętla do OP ? Jak to wychodzi moi drodzy u Was ? Jak się ma praktyka do kosztów ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Dzięki  będę z początkiem roku rozmawiał z gościem od OP to powiem by to obliczył i pewnie zadecydujemy.
> Do tego czasu chce się samemu dokształcić, stąd mam jeszcze jedno pytanie użytkowe   
> 
> *Jak z suszeniem ręczników po kąpieli przy OP i reku. Warto zainwestować w grzejnik drabinkowy ? 
> Druga sprawa zakładając, że wybiore w/w grzejnik to co polecacie ?* Elektryk drabinkowy czy elektryczna suszarka łazienkowa czy może zwykły grzejnik drabinkowy podłączony jako osobna pętla do OP ? Jak to wychodzi moi drodzy u Was ? Jak się ma praktyka do kosztów ?


W obu łazienkach mam grzejnik drabinkowy. Służy tylko i wyłącznie za wieszak na ręczniki bo od czasu instalacji ani razu ich nie uruchomiłem. Nie ma potrzeby, WM w połączeniu z OP bardzo dobrze radzi sobie z mokrymi ręcznikami.

----------


## adam_mk

Te drabinki pracują raptem kilka godzin.
Jak ktoś MUSI je mieć - radzę takie z grzałka elektryczną i termostatem, olejaczki.
Ich eksploatacja w skali miesiąca kosztuje jak paczka fajek.
Bez dodatkowych rurek, zawora mieszającego, pompy, palenia w kotle...
Pstryk - i działa!

Adam M.

----------


## panfotograf

> Wydaje mi się, iż jest to praktyczny patent - dajmy na to w zimę będę chciał pomajsterkować przy rowerze czy wysprzątać auto to sobie odkręcę i będzie ciepło.


Jeśli jesteś pewien że NIGDY temperatura w garażu nie spadnie poniżej zera - to instaluj.

----------


## noc

> Te drabinki pracują raptem kilka godzin.
> Jak ktoś MUSI je mieć - radzę takie z grzałka elektryczną i termostatem, olejaczki.
> Ich eksploatacja w skali miesiąca kosztuje jak paczka fajek.
> Bez dodatkowych rurek, zawora mieszającego, pompy, palenia w kotle...
> Pstryk - i działa!
> 
> Adam M.


Jeśli ktoś korzysta z wydajnej wentylacji mechanicznej z reku, nie ma potrzeby montować drabin w łazienkach.
Elektryk zamontował w moich łazienkach gniazda elektryczne, w miejscach ewentualnych drabin. Nie przydają się na nic, szpecą ściany.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie rozumiesz...
Niektóre baby MUSZĄ to mieć!
To jak z kominkiem...
Potrzebny jak rybie ręcznik - ale MA BYĆ!

Adam M.

----------


## panfotograf

> Jeśli ktoś korzysta z wydajnej wentylacji mechanicznej z reku, nie ma potrzeby montować drabin w łazienkach.
> .


Ja korzystam i z WM i z grzejników łazienkowych. Mam wodne i żałuję że nie założyłem elektrycznych.

----------


## noc

> Nie rozumiesz...
> Niektóre baby MUSZĄ to mieć!
> To jak z kominkiem...
> Potrzebny jak rybie ręcznik - ale MA BYĆ!
> 
> Adam M.


Muszę się przyznać, nie rozumiem.
No, bab nie rozumiem. Potrzeby i i ich spełnianie rozumiem jak najbardziej.
Przecież ZAWSZE ręczniki suszy się na drabinie?! Nawet wykład może nie pomóc, że chodzi o wysuszenie, nie o drabiny. 
Dopiero jak na sobie poczuje, zrozumie. I to koniecznie z wielokrotnym potwierdzeniem skuteczności omawianego.
Tak było i z OP na początku. 
No, jak to tak, podłoga prawie zimna, a w domu ciepło. Czary?
Zwykły grzejnik, tylko wielki, ciężki i niewidoczny. Nie ma już powrotu do drabin wszelkiej maści na ścianach.

----------


## [email protected]

Rozmawiałem z monterem dzisiaj i proponuje odnośnie tej piwnicy nie bawić się w żadne kombinacje i w pomieszczeniach gdzie ma być ciepło zainstalować również OP. 
To samo stwierdził, że OP z termostatem i sterownikiem będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem w garażu (np. OP zaczyna grzać gdy temp zejdzie poniżej 8 stopni) niż moja kombinacja z grzejnikiem i termostatem.

Tylko teraz pytanie jak żywica epoksydowa a OP

----------


## Liwko

Możesz zmienić hydraulika?

----------


## [email protected]

> Możesz zmienić hydraulika?


Liwko co masz dokładnie na myśli ? OP w piwnicy czy w garażu?

----------


## Liwko

Nie robiłbym w żadnym z tych pomieszczeń. Bedą to pomieszczenia stosunkowo mało używane, więc raczej wybrałbym ogrzewanie nadmuchowe. Chwila i masz ciepło wtedy kiedy potrzebujesz. W garażu nie dawaj izolacji pod posadzką. 
A hydraulik tylko zaciera ręce na robotę u ciebie.

----------


## [email protected]

Fakt masz dużo racji, ale czy koszty drugiej instalacji będą się opłacać ?

Spiżarnia - tu bez ogrzewania
Kotłownia - w sumie też specjalnie chyba nie jest potrzebne
Sauna - rodzice mają aktualnie w piwnicy, ogrzewania tam nie ma i funkcjonuje to dobrze
Garderoba - chyba też bez ogrzewania (no clue  :big grin:  )

Co natomiast z pomieszczeniami jak:
- pralnia z suszarnią
- łazienka
- siłownia
- czy pom. rekreacyjne

Taka pralnia czy siłownia to będzie wykorzystywana często.

----------


## Liwko

> Co natomiast z pomieszczeniami jak:
> - pralnia z suszarnią
> - łazienka
> - siłownia
> - czy pom. rekreacyjne
> 
> Taka pralnia czy siłownia to będzie wykorzystywana często.


Do suszenia zainwestuj w suszarkę kondensacyjną. Naprawdę warto.
Sam widzisz, że u rodziców w piwnicy nie trzeba było ogrzewania. W siłowni też chyba nie chcesz mieć za ciepło. 
Najlepiej zrobisz jak obliczysz jakiej mocy będziesz potrzebował do ogrzania tej piwnicy, bo może się okazać, że wystarczy dosłownie w nią pierdnąć, więc nie ma sensu ekonomicznego budowania rozbudowanego systemu ogrzewania.

----------


## noc

> Fakt masz dużo racji, ale czy koszty drugiej instalacji będą się opłacać ?
> 
> Spiżarnia - tu bez ogrzewania
> Kotłownia - w sumie też specjalnie chyba nie jest potrzebne
> Sauna - rodzice mają aktualnie w piwnicy, ogrzewania tam nie ma i funkcjonuje to dobrze
> Garderoba - chyba też bez ogrzewania (no clue  )
> 
> Co natomiast z pomieszczeniami jak:
> - pralnia z suszarnią
> ...


Ten hydraulik to sam projektuje tą instalację?  Ta instalacja ma służyć jemu czy Tobie?
Zrób to ogrzewanie, tak jak Ty potrzebujesz.
@Liwko dobrze radzi, "farelka" jest szybsza i tańsza w takich pomieszczeniach.
Jeśli planujesz WM z reku, wstrzymaj się z zakupem suszarki kondensacyjnej. U siebie nie mam żadnej potrzeby suszarki, wszystko schnie szybko i bezkosztowo. Zawsze zdążysz dokupić.

----------


## Liwko

> Jeśli planujesz WM z reku, wstrzymaj się z zakupem suszarki kondensacyjnej. U siebie nie mam żadnej potrzeby suszarki, wszystko schnie szybko i bezkosztowo. Zawsze zdążysz dokupić.


To prawda, przy wentylacji mechanicznej wszystko schnie szybko, czasami za szybko  :smile:  Mam i potwierdzam.
Ale mając suszarkę kondensacyjną od kilku miesięcy nie powrócilbym już do tradycyjnego suszenia. To tak jak ze zmywarką  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Ten hydraulik to sam projektuje tą instalację?  Ta instalacja ma służyć jemu czy Tobie?
> Zrób to ogrzewanie, tak jak Ty potrzebujesz.
> @Liwko dobrze radzi, "farelka" jest szybsza i tańsza w takich pomieszczeniach.
> Jeśli planujesz WM z reku, wstrzymaj się z zakupem suszarki kondensacyjnej. U siebie nie mam żadnej potrzeby suszarki, wszystko schnie szybko i bezkosztowo. Zawsze zdążysz dokupić.


Oczywiście, że ma służyć mi  :wink:  Niestety problem w tym, że mam ogromny mętlik w głowie i nie będę tego ukrywał, że nie wiem jakie będzie dla mnie najlepsze rozwiązanie z tym ogrzewaniem w piwnicy.

Moglibyście mi wytłumaczyć jeszcze na jakiej zasadzie ma działać w tej piwnicy wpięcie grzejników o większej powierzchni jako osobna pętla OP w przypadku gdybym miał piec na ekogroszek, ewent. pellet ? (Tak tak wiem Liwko, widze twój opis  :smile:  )
Z tego co dobrze rozumie to taki piec i tak musi utrzymać większą temp. niż jest potrzebna do OP i potrzebny jest mieszacz do obniżenia i regulowania temp.
Stąd pytanie czy nie da się wykorzystać tej temp. z pieca (skoro i tak piec nagrzewa ją do większej temp. niż potrzebna) jakoś do tych grzejników podpiętych jako pętla do OP. 
Na mój chłopski rozum, to gdyby dało się wykorzystać tą temperaturę to bardziej efektywnym rozwiązaniem będzie założenie do piwnicy grzejników niż ciągnięcie po całej piwnicy OP.


I jeszcze raz dziękuję wszystkim za udzielone odpowiedzi  :smile: 

P.S. Z suszarką kondensacyjną to jeszcze daleka droga - zawsze można kupić  :smile: )

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Oczywiście, że ma służyć mi  *Niestety problem w tym, że mam ogromny mętlik w głowie i nie będę tego ukrywał, że nie wiem jakie będzie dla mnie najlepsze rozwiązanie z tym ogrzewaniem w piwnicy.*
> 
> Moglibyście mi wytłumaczyć jeszcze na jakiej zasadzie ma działać w tej piwnicy wpięcie grzejników o większej powierzchni jako osobna pętla OP w przypadku gdybym miał piec na ekogroszek, ewent. pellet ? (Tak tak wiem Liwko, widze twój opis  )
> Z tego co dobrze rozumie to taki piec i tak musi utrzymać większą temp. niż jest potrzebna do OP i potrzebny jest mieszacz do obniżenia i regulowania temp.
> Stąd pytanie czy nie da się wykorzystać tej temp. z pieca (skoro i tak piec nagrzewa ją do większej temp. niż potrzebna) jakoś do tych grzejników podpiętych jako pętla do OP. 
> Na mój chłopski rozum, to gdyby dało się wykorzystać tą temperaturę to bardziej efektywnym rozwiązaniem będzie założenie do piwnicy grzejników niż ciągnięcie po całej piwnicy OP.
> 
> 
> I jeszcze raz dziękuję wszystkim za udzielone odpowiedzi 
> ...


Zrobiłem podłogówkę w piwnicy i gdybym jeszcze raz miał możliwość to bym sobie ją odpuścił. W tamtym sezonie była ogrzewana z 6 razy, w tym nie zamierzam jej w ogóle uruchamiać. Mam tam pokój gier i w razie konieczności w tym sezonie odpalę farelkę lub grzejnik olejowy.

----------


## przemo1

> Oczywiście, że ma służyć mi  Niestety problem w tym, że mam ogromny mętlik w głowie i nie będę tego ukrywał, że nie wiem jakie będzie dla mnie najlepsze rozwiązanie z tym ogrzewaniem w piwnicy.
> 
> Moglibyście mi wytłumaczyć jeszcze *na jakiej zasadzie ma działać w tej piwnicy wpięcie grzejników o większej powierzchni jako osobna pętla OP* w przypadku gdybym miał piec na ekogroszek, ewent. pellet ? (Tak tak wiem Liwko, widze twój opis  )
> Z tego co dobrze rozumie to taki piec i tak musi utrzymać większą temp. niż jest potrzebna do OP i potrzebny jest mieszacz do obniżenia i regulowania temp.
> Stąd pytanie czy nie da się wykorzystać tej temp. z pieca (skoro i tak piec nagrzewa ją do większej temp. niż potrzebna) jakoś do tych grzejników podpiętych jako pętla do OP. 
> Na mój chłopski rozum, to gdyby dało się wykorzystać tą temperaturę to bardziej efektywnym rozwiązaniem będzie założenie do piwnicy grzejników niż ciągnięcie po całej piwnicy OP.
> 
> ...


To w miarę proste - te przewymiarowane grzejniki nie będą się różniły (jako obwód odbierający energię z kotła) od pętli OP. Moc każdego grzejnika (czy to ściennego czy podłogowego) jest wyliczana przy określonych parametrach, głównie temperatura zasilania/powrotu instalacji - np 50/30; 60/40 itp. Teraz, jeśli grzejnik o mocy np 1000W wyliczonej dla parametrów 50/30 zasilisz temperaturą 30 st, to będzie miał odpowiednio niższą moc. Jeśli pomieszczenie dla utrzymania np 20 st potrzebuje 1000W, to aby ją uzyskać musisz albo podnieść temperaturę zasilania albo zwiększy wymiary (moc) grzejnika, czyli go PRZEWYMIAROWAĆ w stosunku do jego parametrów. Będzie droższy w zakupie (bo większy) ale pozwoli Ci na rezygnację z mieszacza i pracę kotła z niższą temp zasilania.
Jeśli myślisz o kotle na paliwo stałe (czego nie polecam), to pomyśl też o buforze - inaczej bez mieszacza się nie obejdzie, do OP potrzebujesz max 35 st zasilania co pewnie "zabije"  kocioł dosyć szybko ( aby się upewnić poczytaj jego dokumentację).

----------


## kemot_p

> W obu łazienkach mam grzejnik drabinkowy. Służy tylko i wyłącznie za wieszak na ręczniki bo od czasu instalacji ani razu ich nie uruchomiłem. Nie ma potrzeby, WM w połączeniu z OP bardzo dobrze radzi sobie z mokrymi ręcznikami.


Hmm, czyli sugerujesz żeby nie robić w łazience grzejnika jako osobną pętlę podlogowki, ani nawet elektrycznego jeśli mam OP i WM? Mam projekt podlogowki robiony razem z projektem domu i zaplanowano grzejnik w łazience. Wg Ciebie to zbędna rzecz?

----------


## [email protected]

Też mam w projekcie w łazience (przy OP + WM) grzejnik drabinkowy jako osobna pętla, ale po przeczytaniu porad zastanawiam się właśnie nad elektrykiem z grzałką - zero kombinacje + duży plus na sytuacje z suszeniem "na już".




> Zrobiłem podłogówkę w piwnicy i gdybym jeszcze raz miał możliwość to bym sobie ją odpuścił. W tamtym sezonie była ogrzewana z 6 razy, w tym nie zamierzam jej w ogóle uruchamiać. Mam tam pokój gier i w razie konieczności w tym sezonie odpalę farelkę lub grzejnik olejowy.


Daje dużo do myślenia - koszty kładzenia OP w piwnicy wyjdą bardzo dużo, nie wiem czy nie lepszym rozwiazaniem bd w tych kilku pomieszczeniach zrobienie zwykłych grzejników i tyle.




> To w miarę proste - te przewymiarowane grzejniki nie będą się różniły (jako obwód odbierający energię z kotła) od pętli OP. Moc każdego grzejnika (czy to ściennego czy podłogowego) jest wyliczana przy określonych parametrach, głównie temperatura zasilania/powrotu instalacji - np 50/30; 60/40 itp. Teraz, jeśli grzejnik o mocy np 1000W wyliczonej dla parametrów 50/30 zasilisz temperaturą 30 st, to będzie miał odpowiednio niższą moc. Jeśli pomieszczenie dla utrzymania np 20 st potrzebuje 1000W, to aby ją uzyskać musisz albo podnieść temperaturę zasilania albo zwiększy wymiary (moc) grzejnika, czyli go PRZEWYMIAROWAĆ w stosunku do jego parametrów. Będzie droższy w zakupie (bo większy) ale pozwoli Ci na rezygnację z mieszacza i pracę kotła z niższą temp zasilania.
> Jeśli myślisz o kotle na paliwo stałe (czego nie polecam), to pomyśl też o buforze - inaczej bez mieszacza się nie obejdzie, do OP potrzebujesz max 35 st zasilania co pewnie "zabije"  kocioł dosyć szybko ( aby się upewnić poczytaj jego dokumentację).


Temperatura w kotle to pewnie ok. 50 stopni - czyli gdyby był zwykły obieg na te kilka grzejników w tej piwnicy przed mieszaczem to w grzejnikach byłaby temp. 50 st a mieszacz regulowałby temp. do OP tak ?


==
A co do garażu to chyba po sugestiach od Was zrezygnuje całkowicie i jak będzie potrzeba to ogarnę farelke i bede z niej korzystał.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Kemot_p, nie mieliśmy potrzeby ich od nowości uruchamiać, nawet nie zalewałem ich wodą. Tak jak wcześniej napisałem służą za wieszaki na ręczniki. Może gdyby były elektryczne to latem byłaby okazja je przetestować. Po za tym ze względu na niską tz zmuszeni jesteśmy do wyboru grzejników o sporych gabarytach. Kiedy swego czasu sam ich szukałem nie było zbyt dużego wyboru.

----------


## Anama

Podłogówka super sprawa, wyjście z kąpieli na cieplutkie kafelki jak marzenie. A jak podłogówka w całym domu, to i inne rzeczy wydają się być przyjemniejsze, zwłaszcza dla miłośników chodzenia na boso.

----------


## pstawik

Na początku byłem pewny, że będzie podłogówka w całym domu. Teraz zmieniam koncepcję i grzejniki będę dawał w sypialniach - reszta w podłogówce. Mam malutkie dzieci i nie wyobrażam sobie czekania "aż podłogówka zareaguje". Inna sprawa, że w nocy w sypialni wolę chłód, więc przykręcając grzejnik bardzo szybko osiągnę żądaną temperaturę.

----------


## fotohobby

A co robisz w ciagu dnia w sypoalni, ze musisz tam nagrzewac ?
Ja zawsze mam w sypialni o 1-1,5C mniej, niz w reszcie domu.

Nie wiem też, na co ma "reagowac" podlogowka w pokoju dzieci ?




> więc przykręcając grzejnik bardzo szybko osiągnę żądaną temperaturę.


Jak budujesz durszlak, to owszem, ale inaczej, to musisz cieplo wywalic przez okno, zeby "szybko osiągnać" żądaną temperaturę.

----------


## plusfoto

Też nie rozumiem na co trzeba czekać. Podłoga ma cały czas praktycznie stałą temperaturę 22 - 24 stopnie a u mnie nawet takich wahnięć nie ma. W sypialni wystarczy dać nieco większy rozstaw rurek i (lub) skręcić rotametry i cel będzie osiągnięty. Zawsze będzie tam niższa temperatura.

----------


## Liwko

> ... więc przykręcając grzejnik bardzo szybko osiągnę żądaną temperaturę.


 :big lol: 

Widać nigdy nie mieszkałeś w dobrze izolowanym domu.

----------

